# Le macbook pro 2010 (janvier-février)



## Gecko_Splinter (18 Décembre 2009)

Bon ba étant dans l'optique de m'offrir un de ces petits joujoux je propose de mettre ici toute les info sur le futur MPB 2010


*Date de sortie:*
- environ janvier février 2010
- le dernier en date datant de Juin 2009

*Configuration:*
- processeur serait possible de retrouve les gamme i5 i7 dans les MPB
- nouvelle CG car la GeForce 9400M serait arrétée info sur le nouveau modèle ??
- info sur les nouvelles CG qui accompagneront les GeForce 9400M sur les modèles haut de gamme actuellement 9600M GT (version 256 et 512Mo)
- trois gamme d'écran différente 13" 15" 17" (seront surement conservées)

*Prix :*
- le MBP commence à la modique somme de 1149 changement des prix ??


Voila je complèterai mon post au fur et à mesure des réponse et de mes recherches


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour les infos moi même j'hésite en ce moment entre me faire plaisir pour les fêtes ou bien attendre la nouvelle cuvée 
Toutes nouvelles sur les prochain MBP et leur date de sortie seront les bienvenues


----------



## Sqee8lzh (18 Décembre 2009)

Le truc c'est qu'on aura aucune info fiable avant l'annonce proprement dite. 
Apple et sa fameuse culture du secret.

Perso, c'est l'idée d'un 13" avec Arrandale + carte graphique dediée qui me fait b*nder. Sony sait le faire, alors pourquoi pas Apple ?


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

Annonce de macgé sur les nouveaux Core i3 et i5 ici Mes pronostiques seront un core i3 pour les MBP 13" et un entrée de gamme pour sur le 15". Les core i5 seront sur les 2ème et 3ème gamme des 15" et 17". Disque dur de plus grande capacité sur l'ensemble de la gamme MBP. Tarif avec une légère hausse... à suivre


----------



## Jeromac (18 Décembre 2009)

Moi il y a une chose qui m'inquiète : allons nous voir apparaitre le fameux format 16/9 sur nos prochains Macbook ? Et si oui, quelle sera la définition d'un 13 pouces ? 15 pouces ?

Sinon, j'espère qu'ils conserveront l'option écran mat et qu'ils l'intégreront également pour le Macbook Pro 13". 

J'imagine que vu le problème lié au chipset graphique intégré, il est bien possible qu'on ait une carte graphique dédiée dès l'entrée de gamme.

ATI ou NVIDIA ?

Bref, moi j'attends, dans l'espoir d'avoir un Macbook Pro 13 ou 15 pouces avec écran mat et une CG digne de ce nom.


----------



## arrakiss (18 Décembre 2009)

Question : un ravalement de façade complet chez apple ça se fait tous les combien de temps en moyenne ? parceque jai la version 2007 du MBP et je déteste les nouveau MBP unibody...donc mon espoir sera pour les nouveau ordi revue niveau esthétique.


----------



## Jeromac (18 Décembre 2009)

Vu que le concept unibody date d'il y a peu, très peu probable qu'ils subissent un ravalement de façade pour 2010.


----------



## Damonzon (18 Décembre 2009)

arrakiss a dit:


> Question : un ravalement de façade complet chez apple ça se fait tous les combien de temps en moyenne ? parceque jai la version 2007 du MBP et je déteste les nouveau MBP unibody...donc mon espoir sera pour les nouveau ordi revue niveau esthétique.



Le design de l'ancienne gamme MBP qui s'appelait Powerbook date de 2003. Le nouveau concept unibody de 2008. 

Allez, encore 1460 jours à attendre


----------



## dambo (18 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> Vu que le concept unibody date d'il y a peu, très peu probable qu'ils subissent un ravalement de façade pour 2010.


Aucune chance qu'il y ait un quelconque changement je pense !
Cela fera seulement un an et 3 mois que l'unibody sera là au mois de janvier !
Quand on sait que le design PowerBook/Macbook Pro a durée plusieurs années et que le design Macbook a duré plus de 3 ans ... à mon avis aucune chance ! 

L'unibody a du coûté chère à Apple ! Maintenant ils font utiliser leurs nouvelles installations


----------



## arturus (18 Décembre 2009)

et puis il faut le temps d'amortir les différents moules qui servent a le fabriquer...

Pour avoir une carte graphique dédiée il faut un deuxième ventilateur...et y a t-il la place sur les macbook pro 13" ??? A moins de tout repenser mais j'y crois...


----------



## arrakiss (18 Décembre 2009)

d'accord mais l'idée unibody me dérange pas, c'est le tout en fait. clavier noir, écran brillant avec la bande noir...
Aprés j'aime bien le nouveau MB blanc. J'aime bien les couleurs unis en faite. Tout blanc ou tout gris mais pas gris et noir plastique.


----------



## dambo (18 Décembre 2009)

arrakiss a dit:


> d'accord mais l'idée unibody me dérange pas, c'est le tout en fait. clavier noir, écran brillant avec la bande noir...
> Aprés j'aime bien le nouveau MB blanc. J'aime bien les couleurs unis en faite. Tout blanc ou tout gris mais pas gris et noir plastique.



Les as-tu vu en vrai ?
Le clavier lors de la frappe dégage une impression de solidité et de robustesse !
Enfin l'écran, c'est une affaire de goût  mais tu peux le prendre en mat et le contour sera gris en Alu.

Si tu veux attendre un changement de design pour changer de machine, alors à mon avis tu peux attendre longtemps, peut-être bien 2 ou 3 ans 

Ou alors il y aura une révision MINIME du type de celle qu'il y a eu sur l'iMac en octobre dernier ! Pas de quoi changer la couleur du clavier ou de l'écran donc


----------



## SPIDEY (18 Décembre 2009)

A mon avis les changements auront lieu uniquement sur la Cg le proc et sûrement des DD un peu plus gros dès l'entrée de gamme
pour le reste et surtout le look du MBP je ne pense pas le dernier moule n'est pas assez vieux pour être encore changé


----------



## dambo (18 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> A mon avis les changements auront lieu uniquement sur la Cg le proc et sûrement des DD un peu plus gros dès l'entrée de gamme
> pour le reste et surtout le look du MBP je ne pense pas le dernier moule n'est pas assez vieux pour être encore changé


Quand on voit le temps que ça a mis pour les modèles de type PowerBook G4 

Les seules changements de design possible (et je pense qu'ils seront plutôt fait en 2011) concerneront probablement un "arrondissement" des coins un peu à la manière du nouveau MacBook unibody ! Peut-être également la mise en place d'écran 16/9eme (ce qui ma foi me ferait très plaisir :rateau: )


----------



## Jeromac (18 Décembre 2009)

Dambo, pour quelles raisons aimerais tu voir un format 16/9 ?


----------



## dambo (18 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> Dambo, pour quelles raisons aimerais tu voir un format 16/9 ?



Pour enfin avoir un format unique d'écran et donc des résolutions similaires entre les télévisions et les écrans multimédia. De plus j'utilise à 30% du temps mon MacBook pour regarder des films ou des séries, ça m'irait donc bien.

De plus cela permettrait d'affiner un peu les Macbook (moins haut) pour la même largeur, et par la même occasion de voir arriver de nouvelles résolutions qui serait certainement, comme sur l'iMac, plus importante.


----------



## Steadyson (18 Décembre 2009)

J'espère que niveau carte graphique ils vont mettre quelque chose d'encore plus puissant que la 9600GT car là, j'l'attend avec impatience ce cru 2010 car ça sera celui là que j'achèterais de toute façon 
Certainement le 15 pouces tout complet...


----------



## arrakiss (18 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Les as-tu vu en vrai ?
> Le clavier lors de la frappe dégage une impression de solidité et de robustesse !
> Enfin l'écran, c'est une affaire de goût  mais tu peux le prendre en mat et le contour sera gris en Alu.
> 
> ...



oui oui j'ai vu et revue et re revue en vrai mais ....non y'a pas le ptit truc qui fait que...

Mais bon, si mon MBP âgé de 2 ans lâche j'aurai pas le choix. Vue les couilles que j'ai avec ça peut vite arriver. Toucher du bois.


----------



## dambo (18 Décembre 2009)

Un MBP d'il y a deux ans, boosté en RAM et en DD (SSD?) peut largement encore tenir quelques bonnes années si tu as pris l'Apple Care :love:


----------



## Jeromac (18 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Pour enfin avoir un format unique d'écran et donc des résolutions similaires entre les télévisions et les écrans multimédia. De plus j'utilise à 30% du temps mon MacBook pour regarder des films ou des séries, ça m'irait donc bien.



30% ça représente quand même pas l'utilisation principale ? 'fin je sais pas c'est plus du loisir de regarder un film et c'est certainement pas le média idéal pour le faire... après on va nous dire qu'un écran de téléphone portable devrait être en 16/9 parce qu'on peut très bien y lire des vidéos :/ ben oui mais non... par contre si on me met ma télévision en 4/3 là je dis non, je veux mon 16/9... parce qu'un télévision ça sert à ça et c'est bien mieux qu'un petit écran avec dalle TN d'un portable.

Après c'est que mon avis, j'aime bien aussi regarder des divx dans le lit (ou dans les chiottes) sur mon macbook, mais le 16/9 je n'y trouve pas d'intérêt à ce format pour les tâches réelles : on perd toujours de la hauteur, donc pour le web, c'est pas vraiment un avantage. Pour faire de la bureautique, le 16/10 était déjà largement suffisant pour afficher une barre d'outil à droite ou à gauche, pour faire du développement pareil... 

Je conçois que notre vue est plus optimisé pour du balayage horizontal que vertical, mais je trouve le 16/9 trop extrême...



dambo a dit:


> De plus cela permettrait d'affiner un peu les Macbook (moins haut) pour la même largeur, et par la même occasion de voir arriver de nouvelles résolutions qui serait certainement, comme sur l'iMac, plus importante.



L'affiner ? roh faut pas pousser il est quand même pas "imposant" 

Ben justement, je crois que ce passage a fait baissé les résolutions. Pour un même écran de 24" par exemple, on avait droit à l'intéressant 1920x1200 et pour une même diagonal en format 16/9, on se limitait au 1920x1080... d'ailleurs, je regrette d'avoir acheté un écran en 16/9 alors que j'aurai pu l'avoir en 16/10 et profiter d'une définition plus importante en hauteur.


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Décembre 2009)

Ben moi qui regarde régulièrement des films sur le mac j'ai essayé l'imac en 16/9 et j'avoue que ça m'a un peu surpris.
Certe pour la visualisation des films c'est le top par contre pour tout ce qui concerne le reste c'est à dire internet et surtout bureautique (je m'en sers pas mal pour le taf) c'est un peu gênant
L'écran s'en trouvant tronqué d'une partie ça me perturbe un peu dans mes repers surtout sous numbers et excel 
Donc même si je pense qu'ils vont y venir mon mbp ne sera pas en 16/9


----------



## Sylow (19 Décembre 2009)

si vous voulez  du vrai cinéma acheter un écran 21/9 de chez Philips et reliez l'écran au mac 

je regarde aussi beaucoup de film, série, c'est l'une des raisons pour lequel j'ai opté pour un 17 ! 
Je vois pas ce qu'on peut faire de mieux en terme d'écran sur les MBP ! 

le prochains je le vois bien un peu plus légé mais niveau design rien ne changera ! 

A moins qu'apple nous réserve une surprise


----------



## dambo (19 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> si vous voulez  du vrai cinéma acheter un écran 21/9 de chez Philips et reliez l'écran au mac
> 
> je regarde aussi beaucoup de film, série, c'est l'une des raisons pour lequel j'ai opté pour un 17 !
> Je vois pas ce qu'on peut faire de mieux en terme d'écran sur les MBP !
> ...



Oui mais l'écran du 17" n'a absolument rien à voir avec l'écran du 15...

Le 17" c'est un full HD  en 1920 x 1200 !!
Alors le comparer à l'écran qui équipe les 15" ....


----------



## Choan (19 Décembre 2009)

bouh le 16/9eme sur un 15"... zete fous, ça deviendra impossible de bosser correctement :mouais:


----------



## dambo (19 Décembre 2009)

Choan a dit:


> bouh le 16/9eme sur un 15"... zete fous, ça deviendra impossible de bosser correctement :mouais:



On disait la même chose quand on est paser du 4/3 au 16/9 ...

Excuse moi mais entre 16/10 et 16/9 il n'y a pas grand chose ! Surtout qu'en général les résolutions sont plus importantes sur les 16/9, donc à l'inverse de ce que tu dis, tu auras PLUS d'espace pour travailler ... La taille de l'écran importe peu, c'est la résolution qui compte...

En ce moment, les MacBook pro 15" sont en 1440x900... si on passait en 15/9 on serait surement à 1680x945 ou quelquechose comme ça ...

Autrement dit on aurait plus d'espace en largeur ET en hauteur donc faut pas dire n'importe quoi comme ça .... :mouais:

Il n'y a qu'à voir les écrans des iMac, on ne s'en plaint pas et pourtant ce sont des 16/9, ils sont plus confortables que les anciens 16/10.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi comme processeur vous verrez du i5 ou i7, je sais que c'est que des pronostic mais moi j'aurai plus vu une gamme pro, avec du core 2 quad, et un modèle avec le i7.

Ou je me trompe et vous avez des infos que je n'ai pas ?


----------



## Jeromac (19 Décembre 2009)

Moi je vois du Core i5 pour le modèle a 1799 .

Je pense que le MBP 13" et le MBP 15" d'entrée de gamme conserveront les Core 2 Duo, ainsi que le 9400M.

Les modèles supérieurs de MBP 15" et 17" auront du Core i5.

Sans doute du Core i7 pour le MBP 17" en option, voir peut être en option également pour le 15".

Ou peut être pas, en fait, j'en sais rien


----------



## MacSedik (19 Décembre 2009)

il n y aura ni i7 ni i5 du i3 tout au plus. car les i7 et i5 consomment encore beaucoup pour être incorporées dans des laptops, les core 2 duo sont toujours performants, et on de beaux jours devant eux (sur les portables).

je vais encore être HS : mais la gamme qui vraiment besoin d'une mis à jour c'est les Mac Pro...


----------



## Jeromac (19 Décembre 2009)

La consommation des i5 et des i7 est identique à la gamme actuelle, soit 35W (pour les T9xxx).


----------



## MacSedik (19 Décembre 2009)

ça c'est les i5 et i3 avec GPU intégrée et la conso indiquée est pas mal :
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-313032-intel-clarkdale-a-gpu-integre-details-et-tarifs.html

si ça consomme autant que les T9900 (35W) je dirais que ces proc seront dans le haut de gamme disant le 17".


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (19 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part je pense que l'apparition du 16/9 n'est pas une mauvaise choses sauf sur un 13" qui est à mon gout trop petit pour recevoir ce format la

Pour la refonte du design complet il y a apparemment peu de change en revanche une épuration des formes un peu plus abouties comme sais très bien le faire mac pourquoi pas

La consommation des processeur est comme certain ont pu le prouver pas vraiment le problème reste à voir le choix de apple qui serait plus vers un i3 ou i5


----------



## MacSedik (20 Décembre 2009)

+ 1 pour l'écran; 

justement sur une autre discussion on parlait d'une augmentation de la résolution des 15", fini la resolution 1440x900. une vraie carte graphique pour les 13", car c'est des pro à part entière maintenant. et sachant que pour les 9400M leur production va s'arrêter... et pourquoi pas proposer un écran mat sur les 13" ça ne serait pas du luxe.


----------



## Jeromac (20 Décembre 2009)

Ca sera peut être enfin le moment de dégager ce vieux superdrive pour faire un peu de place ...


----------



## MacSedik (20 Décembre 2009)

@ Jeromac:
ah là ça risque de grincer sévère pour Apple, plus que pour le port ExpressCard... 
moi je dirais qu'ils garderont la même connectique, et la màj ne sera pas révolutionaire au niveau design.


----------



## dambo (20 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> @ Jeromac:
> ah là ça risque de grincer sévère pour Apple, plus que pour le port ExpressCard...
> moi je dirais qu'ils garderont la même connectique, et la màj ne sera pas révolutionaire au niveau design.



Je ne pense pas non plus que le design soit revu, sauf si le superdrive s'en va et qu'il se retrouve fourni d'office en externe  ! De quoi gagner de la place en déplacement 

Je pense que la plus grande attente est au niveau de l'écran et affichage ! en 3 points :
- carte graphque
- écran mat
- VRAIE RESOLUTION (Apple est vraiment en retard par rapport aux PC là dessus)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (21 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Je ne pense pas non plus que le design soit revu, sauf si le superdrive s'en va et qu'il se retrouve fourni d'office en externe  ! De quoi gagner de la place en déplacement



Je suis tout à fait d'accord pour ce qui est du design en revanche pour le retrait du super drive je pense pas étant donné que c'est pas un portable qui se veux extrement portable comme l'est le MBA et pour qui le retrait du super drive est justifié
Moi ce que j'attend surtout c'est une nouvelle CG ainsi que nouveau CPU 
sinon pour le cas de l'écran mat ça ne se fera pas je pense car il n'existe déjà plus dans les gammes 15" et 17" (remplacé par le traitement antireflex) un traitement antireflex sur le 13" ça ça serait bien


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait d'accord pour ce qui est du design en revanche pour le retrait du super drive je pense pas étant donné que c'est pas un portable qui se veux extrement portable comme l'est le MBA et pour qui le retrait du super drive est justifié
> Moi ce que j'attend surtout c'est une nouvelle CG ainsi que nouveau CPU
> sinon pour *le cas de l'écran mat ça ne se fera pas je pense car il n'existe déjà plus dans les gammes 15" et 17" (remplacé par le traitement antireflex)* un traitement antireflex sur le 13" ça ça serait bien



L'écran sur les mb est mat d'origine, c'est la vitre par dessus qui le rend glossy...
L'option mat consiste à enlever la vitre pour ne laisser que l'écran.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (21 Décembre 2009)

Ok ba autant pour moi alors
le brillant ne me gène pas de toute façon je préfère la qualité de l'image qu'offre l'écran en brillant les couleurs sont plus flash je préfère


----------



## dambo (21 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Ok ba autant pour moi alors
> le brillant ne me gène pas de toute façon je préfère la qualité de l'image qu'offre l'écran en brillant les couleurs sont plus flash je préfère



Ide m ! bon là je suis derrière une vitre je me vois bien dans mon écran 

Mais en soirée le confort est génial et l'image bien plus sympa. Tout dépend de l'endroit où tu l'utilises 

Bon alors quand est ce qu'ils arrivent ces MBP ? mi-janvier ?? :hein:


----------



## Riptor (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est la première fois que je viens sur ce forum malgré que je suis activement les news du site.
J'ai 25 ans et je travaillais jusqu'au mois de Décembre dans une boîte d'informatique à Lannion, je me suis fait licencié pour raison économique donc j'ai réussi à partir avec 1 an de salaire dans la poche. 
Ayant retrouvé un nouveau taf pour Janvier, je vais profiter de cette belle prime pour acquérir une de ces merveilleuses machines qui me font de l'oeil depuis un bon moment :rateau:

Je compte donc faire l'acquisition d'un des prochains macbook pro en version 15" car c'est pour moi un bon compromis entre confort et mobilité.
Ca sera mon tout premier mac 
Mon usage sera donc multimédia (net,zik,vidéo et un peu de jeux) et aussi programmation.

Ce que j'attends de cette révision est une résolution d'affichage plus importante, en effet je vois quelques collègues qui se trimballent avec des jolis PC portables 15" en 1680*1050, je pense donc que ça ne serait pas du luxe qu'Apple augmente ses résolutions pour ce nouveau cru.
Question CG vu que tout le monde en parle, je trouve qu'une 9600 dédiée est très convenable, je joue vraiment très peu, il y a juste les prochains jeux blizzard que j'attends (Starcraft2 & Diablo3) mais qui tourneront sûrement très bien avec ce matos (enfin j'espère lol).

En tout cas, je suis vraiment impatient de switcher dans le monde Mac.
Vivement l'annonce de ces nouvelles machins en espérant qu'elles ne nous décevront pas.
Bref, il vaut mieux ne pas trop espérer (style i7 avec CG genre 9800) sinon on sera tout de suite déçu ^^


----------



## MacSedik (21 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Ide m ! bon là je suis derrière une vitre je me vois bien dans mon écran
> 
> Mais en soirée le confort est génial et l'image bien plus sympa. Tout dépend de l'endroit où tu l'utilises
> 
> Bon alors quand est ce qu'ils arrivent ces MBP ? mi-janvier ?? :hein:



euh je dirais plutôt début février! généralement pendant la MacWorld qui va se tenir à partir du 9 février.


----------



## dambo (21 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> euh je dirais plutôt début février! généralement pendant la MacWorld qui va se tenir à partir du 9 février.


Ca m'arrange pas tout ça 
Mais bon de toutes façons il y a pas le choix ! Reste donc plus qu'à attendre !


----------



## MacSedik (21 Décembre 2009)

Riptor a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> C'est la première fois que je viens sur ce forum malgré que je suis activement les news du site.
> J'ai 25 ans et je travaillais jusqu'au mois de Décembre dans une boîte d'informatique à Lannion, je me suis fait licencié pour raison économique donc j'ai réussi à partir avec 1 an de salaire dans la poche.
> ...



Salut Riptor et bienvenue sur Mac!!! (avec de l'avance) 

vu que les derniers iMac ont eu une augmentation de la résolution, les MacBook pro ont en besoin et ce vu que ça va faire 4 ans que c'est la même résolution... donc tu as à peu près 1 mois et demi à tenir...

Wait & see 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Ca m'arrange pas tout ça
> Mais bon de toutes façons il y a pas le choix ! Reste donc plus qu'à attendre !



j'espère que cette attente en vaudra la peine (màj des Mac Pro, des MacBook Pro, iLife X?, iWork.com version stable et iPhone OS 4...) 

ça en fait des annonces


----------



## PO_ (21 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Je ne pense pas non plus que le design soit revu, sauf si le superdrive s'en va et qu'il se retrouve fourni d'office en externe  ! De quoi gagner de la place en déplacement
> 
> Je pense que la plus grande attente est au niveau de l'écran et affichage ! en 3 points :
> - carte graphque
> ...



Pourquoi Faire ? pour être obligé de mettre des lunettes pour utiliser le portable ?

C'est pas parce que sur les PC ils font n'importe quoi qu'il faut obligatoirement que l'on suive ! On a déjà eu le coup avec les écrans brillants ! 

Franchement, le 17" avec sa résolution de 1920x1200 est pratiquement illisible pour le web (surtout si l'on a plus de 45 ans et que l'on devient presbyte) ...  Faut pas déconner, c'est la même résolution que mon 23" Apple, et ça arrache vraiment les yeux : ça fait du 133 dpi. Tant que l'on aura pas une interface indépendante de la résolution, réglable dans toutes les applications faut pas espérer que ce soit confortable. 

En ce qui concerne le web, je sais pertinemment que l'on peut imposer une taille minimum de caractère pour les pages, seulement, il y a beaucoup de sites mal gaulés qui ont un affichage qui merdoient si l'on modifie trop les polices ...

Moi je dis STOP à la surenchère de la définition écran.


----------



## frankix (21 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'espère qu'Apple a produit beaucoup des "nouveaux" Mbp car j'ai l'impression qu'un bon nombre de personnes attendent l'arrivée des core i. Les Mbp core i (s'il y en a) vont vite être en rupture, combien de gens sur macgé comptent en prendre un ? Avec moi ça fait déjà +1.


----------



## MacSedik (21 Décembre 2009)

bah s'il y aura autant de problèmes que sur les iMac i5 et i7, je pense que certains vont hésiter... moi j'ai déjà le mien qui est mid 2009.
mais c'est sûr qu'ils sont très attendus maintenant.


----------



## Choan (21 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> On disait la même chose quand on est paser du 4/3 au 16/9 ...
> 
> Excuse moi mais entre 16/10 et 16/9 il n'y a pas grand chose ! Surtout qu'en général les résolutions sont plus importantes sur les 16/9, donc à l'inverse de ce que tu dis, tu auras PLUS d'espace pour travailler ... La taille de l'écran importe peu, c'est la résolution qui compte...
> 
> ...


sur une diagonale 15". 16/10eme et 1440*900 doit pas etre loin d'etre la résolution parfaite ! affichage suffisament large et ecran tout à fait lisible.
En 16/9eme on perd beaucoup trop en hauteur, et si tu augmente la résolution malgré tout,
je te laisse imaginé le confort pour les yeux.

et comment tu augmentes la résolution en passant au 16/9eme sur un 17" ? 
on va passer de 1900*1200 a 1900*1080... SUPER

Et oui moi je prefere le format 4/3 jusqu'au 19". le format wide devient intéressant a partir de 20". et sur les portable bien sur, pour une question d'esthétisme.


----------



## frankix (21 Décembre 2009)

Moi je suis d'accord avec PO_. Pensez aux bigleux, ras le bol de ces résolution de fourmis, ne changez rien pour le mbp15".
+1 post "Allez les gars on va rattraper le topic : "A quand les prochains Macbook Pro" dans la section "Réagissez"


----------



## PO_ (21 Décembre 2009)

frankix a dit:


> Moi je suis d'accord avec PO_. Pensez aux bigleux, ras le bol de ces résolution de fourmis, ne changez rien pour le mbp15".
> +1 post "Allez les gars on va rattraper le topic : "A quand les prochains Macbook Pro" dans la section "Réagissez"



Pas besoin d'être "bigleux" pour trouver que c'est trop petit ...


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> euh je dirais plutôt début février! généralement pendant la MacWorld qui va se tenir à partir du 9 février.



Ca pourrait être pertinent comme raisonnement sauf qu'Apple n'ira plus à la Macworld... 

En fait ce peut être n'importe quand, après les fêtes, bien sûr.... Ils nous ont déjà fait le coup avec la maj des iMacs sans keynote donc pourquoi pas....


----------



## MacSedik (21 Décembre 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ca pourrait être pertinent comme raisonnement sauf qu'Apple n'ira plus à la Macworld...
> 
> En fait ce peut être n'importe quand, après les fêtes, bien sûr.... Ils nous ont déjà fait le coup avec la maj des iMacs sans keynote donc pourquoi pas....



+1 IZiDoR; sur le fait que Apple maintenant fait plus des présentation de nouvelles machines lors de Special Events. 

mais le fait qu'Apple quitte la MacWorld je ne savais pas, ils nous font le coup de l'Apple Expo Paris apparemment....


----------



## frankix (21 Décembre 2009)

Intel présente ses core i5 et i3 le 7 janvier au CES soit un jeudi. Une exclu pour Apple le mardi 5 janvier ou sinon ça va être l'affluence tous les mardi qui suivent sur Macgé...


----------



## MacSedik (21 Décembre 2009)

frankix a dit:


> Intel présente ses core i5 et i3 le 7 janvier au CES soit un jeudi. Une exclu pour Apple le mardi 5 janvier ou sinon ça va être l'affluence tous les mardi qui suivent sur Macgé...



si c'est comme ça il risque d'y avoir un 'tit Special Event avant la MacWorld alors...


----------



## Ekow (21 Décembre 2009)

De même que Riptor, je suis nouveau sur ce forum malgrès ma lecture quotidienne des news de ce site, je suis très intéressé par ces prochains MBP (15" entrée ou milieu de gamme) et ce post est vraiment très intéressant, c'est pourquoi je le lis tous les jours depuis sa création ^^

Je me servirai du MBP pour les cours (BTS Info de Gestion) donc ca sera de la prise de note pour les cours théoriques et pour la pratique il devra être capable de faire tourner quelques machines virtuelles, et un usage plus "personnel" avec l'utilisation classique, web, mail, musique, films... 

Ca sera mon premier Mac donc je suis très impatient, des amis qui ont reçu leur iMac 27" m'ont fait quelques démonstration de cet OS, ca laisse rêveur... ^^


----------



## frankix (21 Décembre 2009)

Petite contribution: je crois que la grande majorité des fabricant de PC portables utilisent des gforce GT 250 ou 260 dans leur laptops haut de gamme. Donc si Nvidia ou Ati ne sortent pas de nouveautées d'ici janvier ou février, il y a fort à parier que l'on va retrouver ces cartes dans les mbp 15" et 17" (haut de gamme).


----------



## MacSedik (21 Décembre 2009)

Ekow a dit:


> De même que Riptor, je suis nouveau sur ce forum malgrès ma lecture quotidienne des news de ce site, je suis très intéressé par ces prochains MBP (15" entrée ou milieu de gamme) et ce post est vraiment très intéressant, c'est pourquoi je le lis tous les jours depuis sa création ^^
> 
> Je me servirai du MBP pour les cours (BTS Info de Gestion) donc ca sera de la prise de note pour les cours théoriques et pour la pratique il devra être capable de faire tourner quelques machines virtuelles, et un usage plus "personnel" avec l'utilisation classique, web, mail, musique, films...
> 
> Ca sera mon premier Mac donc je suis très impatient, des amis qui ont reçu leur iMac 27" m'ont fait quelques démonstration de cet OS, ca laisse rêveur... ^^



bienvenue à toi! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




frankix a dit:


> Petite contribution: je crois que la grande majorité des fabricant de PC portables utilisent des gforce GT 250 ou 260 dans leur laptops haut de gamme. Donc si Nvidia ou Ati ne sortent pas de nouveautées d'ici janvier ou février, il y a fort à parier que l'on va retrouver ces cartes dans les mbp 15" et 17" (haut de gamme).



je me suis pas trop renseigné dessus (les CG) mais je sais juste que les 9400M sont en fin de production et qu'Apple va sûrement faire avec


----------



## gildas1 (21 Décembre 2009)

surtt qu'pple est connu pour ne pas utiliser des CG de fou dans ses portables donc qui dit CG de fou dit conso de dingue et vu comme apple sontfier de leur tps d'utilisation de 7 heures cela m'etonnerai d'obtenir une GT XXX


----------



## Riptor (21 Décembre 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Franchement, le 17" avec sa résolution de 1920x1200 est pratiquement illisible pour le web (surtout si l'on a plus de 45 ans et que l'on devient presbyte) ...  Faut pas déconner, c'est la même résolution que mon 23" Apple, et ça arrache vraiment les yeux : ça fait du 133 dpi.



Je suis bien d'accord mais je pense qu'on peut trouver un juste milieu.
Bref on verra bien, aussi bien les résolutions ne changeront pas, ce que je pense


----------



## dambo (21 Décembre 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Pourquoi Faire ? pour être obligé de mettre des lunettes pour utiliser le portable ?
> 
> C'est pas parce que sur les PC ils font n'importe quoi qu'il faut obligatoirement que l'on suive ! On a déjà eu le coup avec les écrans brillants !
> 
> ...



Dehors les bigleux 

Plus serieusement je ne souhaite pas du 1920x1200 sur le MBP 15" (je précise que c'est le cas sur PC). Là ok c'est illisible ! Mais bon 1440x900 faut pas pousser, ce sont des gros caractères et il n'y pas énormément d'espace ! Un peu d'espace supplémentaire ne peut pas faire de mal ! et 133dpi ça se fait bien, ça va jusqu'à 150 su PC ! Moi je trouve que les caractères sont énormes sur mon MB 13" ! la barre des signets ça fait quand même un peu grossier 

Un brin de finesse ne ferait pas mal ! et pour les raleurs .... je propose le 1680x1050 en option seulement :love:

C'était le cas sur les 17" il y a quelques temps .... Mais on constate qu'Apple a délaissé le 1680x1050 ... devait pas y avoir assez de bigleux à commander


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (21 Décembre 2009)

Je pense que pour régler tous ces soucis de résolution une bonne résolution réglable comme sur PC c'est quand même pratique pour que chacun puisse y trouver son bonheur  

(corrigé moi si la résolution est déjà réglable) :rateau:


----------



## SPIDEY (21 Décembre 2009)

frankix a dit:


> Moi j'espère qu'Apple a produit beaucoup des "nouveaux" Mbp car j'ai l'impression qu'un bon nombre de personnes attendent l'arrivée des core i. Les Mbp core i (s'il y en a) vont vite être en rupture, combien de gens sur macgé comptent en prendre un ? Avec moi ça fait déjà +1.


je suis dans ton cas mon coeur balance soit je le prends maintenant soit j'attends février 
craquer pas craquer, arg c'est dur


----------



## Ekow (21 Décembre 2009)

frankix a dit:


> Moi j'espère qu'Apple a produit beaucoup des "nouveaux" Mbp car j'ai l'impression qu'un bon nombre de personnes attendent l'arrivée des core i. Les Mbp core i (s'il y en a) vont vite être en rupture, combien de gens sur macgé comptent en prendre un ? Avec moi ça fait déjà +1.



Moi je vais en prendre un dès la sortie, qui sera le plus tôt possible j'espère :love:


----------



## MacSedik (22 Décembre 2009)

la résolution est déjà réglable sur mac.


----------



## SPIDEY (22 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> la résolution est déjà réglable sur mac.



+ 1 Cf: Préférences système => Moniteur


----------



## PO_ (22 Décembre 2009)

sauf que lorsque l'on affecte une à un écran LCD une résolution autre que sa résolution native, on a une image absolument dégueulasse, avec des caractères d'apparence "baveuse". Et ce sur PC comme sur Mac.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (22 Décembre 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> sauf que lorsque l'on affecte une à un écran LCD une résolution autre que sa résolution native, on a une image absolument dégueulasse, avec des caractères d'apparence "baveuse". Et ce sur PC comme sur Mac.



oui c'est clair mais si Apple coorige ce problème en mettant plusieurs résolutions adaptées à la taille de l'écran ... la c'est une bonne solution aux soucis de toujours avoir de plus en plus grosses résolutions 
et comme ça du coup on peut garder la plus grosse résolution possible pour les jeux qui à mon sens sont eux toujours demandeur des plus grosses résolutions possibles 
Le traitement de texte en 1920x1200 n'est pas forcément le plus adapté pour
Quoique moi j'aime bien les grosse résolutions mais bon question de point de vue et je comprend aussi que y a une limite au raisonnable 


Sinon j'attends de plus en plus ce nouveau MBP  :love: d'autant que mon gentil PC actuel est en train de me lâcher c'est un peu problématique (écran qui fait des flash noir et disque dur avec plein de cluster HS sans parler de la batterie qui me fait même pas une heure :mouais


----------



## Riptor (22 Décembre 2009)

En fait moi, j'aimerai avoir la même résolution (dpi) que celle de mon netbook.

En effet j'ai acheté ya pas si longtemps un Dell Mini9 sur lequel j'ai installé Mac OS X qui tourne parfaitement d'ailleurs ^^
Ce tout petit PC est équipé d'un écran 8,9" qui affiche une résolution de 1024*600 et je trouve que c'est vraiment niquel, je trouve que l'image est très fine, très propre et à la fois bien lisible.

Par contre, je ne sais pas combien ça fait en dpi


----------



## Jeromac (22 Décembre 2009)

Du 1024*600 sur du 8.9" ça fait une résolution de 133 DPI.

Juste pour informations si ça peut servir pour se rendre compte : la *résolution* se calcule en DPI (ou PPP, pixels par pouce), et ce qu'on appelle 1440x900, c'est en fait la *définition* et se calcule en pixels.

résolution = racine( definitionHorizontale^2 + definitionVerticale^2 ) / diagonale

Ce qui donne les résolutions suivantes pour les Macbook :
MBP 13.3" : résolution de 113 DPI
MBP 15.4" : résolution de 110 DPI

Plus il y a de DPI, plus la résolution est haute, plus c'est fin, et aussi plus on y voit moins bien pour lire mais plus on a de la place pour travailler, ...

Souvent, sur les ordinateurs portables lambda on a une résolution inférieure à 100. Il y a aussi les cas extrêmes, par exemple le 1920x1200 sur du 15.4", et là on atteint le 147 DPI.

Personnellement, le full HD et même plus, c'est bien oui. Sur un écran de 15", non merci. J'ai un écran externe pour ça. Pas étonnant qu'Apple reste en WXGA+ sur les 15.4". D'ailleurs, dans le monde PC, la majorité des portables de 15.4" disposent d'une définition d'écran de seulement 1280x800...

Alors du 1680x1050, pourquoi pas, c'est un peu élevé mais ça reste utilisable, après tout les dalles des MBP sont excellentes. Mais pas plus haut quand même...


----------



## MacSedik (22 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> Du 1024*600 sur du 8.9" ça fait une résolution de 133 DPI.
> 
> Juste pour informations si ça peut servir pour se rendre compte : la *résolution* se calcule en DPI (ou PPP, pixels par pouce), et ce qu'on appelle 1440x900, c'est en fait la *définition* et se calcule en pixels.
> 
> ...



merci pour cette explication (toujours utile) 

sinon pour revenir à la résolution des MBP je pense qu'Apple va encore nous surprendre (ou pas), mais surtout je pense que le changement attendu serait du côté des proco...  et des CG (fini NVidia?)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (22 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> merci pour cette explication (toujours utile)
> 
> sinon pour revenir à la résolution des MBP je pense qu'Apple va encore nous surprendre (ou pas), mais surtout je pense que le changement attendu serait du côté des proco...  et des CG (fini NVidia?)



Ouais on attend tous la surprise du chef la CG :love: le CPu étant déjà pas mal cerné n risque de ne pas trop avoir de surprise la dessus, sauf si ... 



> Juste pour informations si ça peut servir pour se rendre compte : la *résolution* se calcule en DPI (ou PPP, pixels par pouce), et ce qu'on appelle 1440x900, c'est en fait la *définition* et se calcule en pixels.
> 
> résolution = racine( definitionHorizontale^2 + definitionVerticale^2 ) / diagonale
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour cette explication c'est toujours bien de ne pas mourir idiot


----------



## Sylow (22 Décembre 2009)

je verrai bien un lecteur blueray, car c'est jolie d'avoir du FULL HD sur sur 17 mais sans blueray...


----------



## PO_ (22 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> oui c'est clair mais si Apple coorige ce problème en *mettant plusieurs résolutions adaptées à la taille de l'écran* ... la c'est une bonne solution aux soucis de toujours avoir de plus en plus grosses résolutions
> et comme ça du coup on peut garder la plus grosse résolution possible pour les jeux qui à mon sens sont eux toujours demandeur des plus grosses résolutions possibles



Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible. Un écran LCD est fait pour fonctionner de manière optimale à sa résolution NATIVE. Toute autre résolution provoquera un affichage baveux des *caractères*. 

Pour les images, on aura un effet de "flou" plus ou moins important selon que l'on demandera une définition écran très basse.

Pour certains jeux, cela peut passer, et n'est pas trop perceptible. Je suis très au fait de ce phénomène car j'ai toujours eu de très grands écrans 22"  23" et 30". Or quasiment aucun jeu n'était compatible avec ces définitions "monstrueuses" lorsque j'achetais ces écrans. Obligé donc de "descendre" en résolution. D'autant plus, que les drivers graphiques de la pomme sont de sombres bouses par rapport à ce qui se fait sur windows, où ieux sur linux : l'affichage d'X-Plane était 2 fois plus performant sur Windows sur une même machine et 5 fois plus sous Ubuntu (distribution Linux). Obligé, donc, sur MacPro, de diminuer les paramètres graphiques (complexité de l'image), ET la taille de l'affichage ....


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (22 Décembre 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Ce n'est tout simplement pas possible. Un écran LCD est fait pour fonctionner de manière optimale à sa résolution NATIVE. Toute autre résolution provoquera un affichage baveux des *caractères*.
> 
> Pour les images, on aura un effet de "flou" plus ou moins important selon que l'on demandera une définition écran très basse.



ok autant pour moi alors je pensais mal merci de me corriger


----------



## Riptor (22 Décembre 2009)

Ce qu'il devrait faire, c'est proposer en option une plus grande résolution pour l'écran comme le propose Dell pour un de ses netbooks.







Au moins avec ça, tout le monde serait content


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (22 Décembre 2009)

A oui la c'est une bonne solution non ?
moi je vote pour (même si de toute façon c'est apple qui décide )


----------



## dambo (22 Décembre 2009)

C'est ce que j'avais proposé sur un autre topic !

Apple conserve le 1440x900 de base.
Et par exemple pour 29 euros de plus on peut avoir en option du 1680x1050 ! 

Je suis bien d'accord pour dire que le 1920x1200, ce n'est pas raisonnable sur du 15" ! Mais le 1680x1050 c'est tout simplement top ! L'affichage est un peu moins fin que sur le 17" (qui lui est presque illisible), mais il y a bien plus d'espace que sur le 15" actuel !

Car il faut bien l'avouer, si le 13" a une carte graphique, alors le 15" ne présentera plus aucun intérêt, pour ses quelques pixels supplémentaires... bof bof :rateau:


----------



## Jeromac (22 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Mais le 1680x1050 c'est tout simplement top ! L'affichage est un peu moins fin que sur le 17" (qui lui est presque illisible), mais il y a bien plus d'espace que sur le 15" actuel !


Ça fait un poil petit mais j'avoue que je serai près à débourser pour passer en 1680x1050 sur le 15" 



dambo a dit:


> Car il faut bien l'avouer, si le 13" a une carte graphique, alors le 15" ne présentera plus aucun intérêt, pour ses quelques pixels supplémentaires... bof bof :rateau:


Toute façon ils se débrouilleront pour que le 15" représentent toujours un avantage, après si ce n'est qu'une question de 2 pouces supplémentaires, il y aura sans doute un bon processeur dispo uniquement pour le 15", ou alors une option particulière qui fera forcément pencher la balance. Sont malins pour ça, chez Apple  

Sinon moi je pense au superdrive, ça m'étonnerait pas qu'il dégage bientôt. En regardant les MacBook dans leur globalité, je me rends compte que c'est de loin la pièce qui fait tâche (dans le sens technologie qui date) et qui peut être remplacé par un lecteur de carte. Et puis, je ne sais pas vous, mais je suis loin de m'en servir tous les jours du superdrive. Et pourtant il est là, il fait son poid, et il prend une place non négligeable. Je pense à ça car on dit toujours que le 13" n'a pas suffisament de place pour intégrer le ventilateur d'une probable seconde carte graphique... ben voilà ça peut être une solution ! Et on aurait du coup des distributions de Mac OS X sous un autre format !


----------



## MacSedik (22 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> Sinon moi je pense au *superdrive, ça m'étonnerait pas qu'il dégage bientôt.* En regardant les MacBook dans leur globalité, je me rends compte que c'est de loin la pièce qui fait tâche (dans le sens technologie qui date) et qui peut être remplacé par un lecteur de carte. Et puis, je ne sais pas vous, *mais je suis loin de m'en servir tous les jours du superdrive*. Et pourtant il est là, il fait son poid, et il prend une place non négligeable. Je pense à ça car on dit toujours que le 13" n'a pas suffisament de place pour intégrer le ventilateur d'une probable seconde carte graphique... ben voilà ça peut être une solution ! Et on aurait du coup des distributions de Mac OS X sous un autre format !



moi je l'utilise de temps en temps, c'est utile pour ripper... 
du point de vue commercial c'est une bonne idée, faire comme ils ont fait avec le Air, en plus gagner de la place pour une Batterie plus conséquente et une carte graphique (ou lecteur cartes) digne de ce nom (un 2ème ventilo donc). En plus, vendre le superdrive en option (de la thune en plus) va permettre de faire des économies d'échelles. 

mais du point de vue Marketing, bah la pillule risque de passer mal, pourquoi? comment dire aux futurs switchers, qu'ils ont perdu un superdrive et gagné une CG ou un lecteur cartes? 
mais l'idée est pas mal (ça m'étonnerai pas d'Apple)


----------



## dambo (22 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ça fait un poil petit mais j'avoue que je serai près à débourser pour passer en 1680x1050 sur le 15"
> 
> 
> Toute façon ils se débrouilleront pour que le 15" représentent toujours un avantage, après si ce n'est qu'une question de 2 pouces supplémentaires, il y aura sans doute un bon processeur dispo uniquement pour le 15", ou alors une option particulière qui fera forcément pencher la balance. Sont malins pour ça, chez Apple
> ...



Personnellement ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout que le Superdrive saute ! Je n'ai utilisé le mien que 5 fois depuis que j'ai mon Mac (en 3 ans), et il maintenant ... il est mort de toutes façons :love:

Les 5 fois c'était pour sauvegarder sur DVD. Aujourd'hui on trouve des clés de 4go pour seulement 15 euros ! Alors le support DVD je n'y crois plus top. Il est de plus en plus rare de trouver des logiciels sur CD/DVD, en général on télécharge et on reçoit une clé par Mail.

Bref si c'est pour faire 2 gravages dans l'année et 2 installations, alors le SuperDrive externe est largement suffisant ! Quand on l'utilise pas on le glisse dans un tiroir et voilà ! On gagne alors de la place et ce sera moins lourd !!

Complètement d'accord...

Mais attention, ici de nombreux forumeurs nous diront qu'il faut à tout prix le garder et que c'est extremement important ! Surement les mêmes qui ont gueulés quand on a enlevé les disquettes : c'était vital !


----------



## Galuz (22 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Aujourd'hui on trouve des clés de 4go pour seulement 15 euros !


Ce qui reste extrêmement cher comparé à un DVD...


----------



## MacSedik (22 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Mais attention, ici de nombreux forumeurs nous diront qu'il faut à tout prix le garder et que c'est extremement important ! Surement les mêmes qui ont gueulés quand on a* enlevé les disquettes* : c'était vital !



bah ça se fera un jour ou un a autre (d'ailleurs je te conseille de regarder la démonstration de SJ lors de la présentation du MacBook Air). mais bon le superdrive c'est pas le port ExpressCard ni un port FireWire, je pense qu'au lieu de l'enlever faurdait le mettre à jour> Bluray?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (22 Décembre 2009)

+1 je suis d'accord faut pas enlever le superdrive mais passer au hyperdrive (bluray)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Futur switcher ??? ça fait bien longtemps que windows ce passe de lecteur CD sur plein de PC, (tablet PC), ou même ordinateur portable avec lecteur CD externe, ensuite les netbooks qui sont la suite logique, sans lecteur CD .... 

On va pas nous la faite à l'envers lol on est largement habituer à ce passer de CD, a booter depuis une clef USB, un lecteur CD externe, ou même depuis une partition protégé du DD si il est d'origine ...

Qu'ils l'enlèvent ou pas ... sa met égal, ça peut toujours servir ( DVD ) mais qu'ils en mettent un plus rapide !!!! 

Blue ray non ... autant avoir une console ou un lecteur externe, mais pas sur l'ordinateur ...


----------



## gildas1 (22 Décembre 2009)

me concernant je souhaite pas payer pour un blue ray car je m'en fou du BR

mais bon je vois pas ce qu'ils peuvent mettre à la place d'un BR si ils souhaitent faire evoluer le lecteur


----------



## Sylow (22 Décembre 2009)

si on doit supprimer le super drive faut trouver une solution pour les dvd fournient avec la machine pour restaurer...

moi je suis pour une option blueray !!


----------



## Ekow (22 Décembre 2009)

Il n'y a pas de Blueray sur les iMac même sur les plus hauts de gamme alors sur un Macbook Pro je doute...


----------



## dambo (22 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> me concernant je souhaite pas payer pour un blue ray car je m'en fou du BR
> 
> mais bon je vois pas ce qu'ils peuvent mettre à la place d'un BR si ils souhaitent faire evoluer le lecteur



Un deuxième disque dur ! Comme sur le Mac Mini server. Comme ça il pourrait proposer un MacBook pro avec 1to de disque dur ! Ou alors 500go de disque dur et un time machine automatique sans adjonction de disque externe :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (22 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Futur switcher ??? ça fait bien longtemps que windows ce passe de lecteur CD sur plein de PC, (tablet PC), ou même ordinateur portable avec lecteur CD externe, ensuite les netbooks qui sont la suite logique, sans lecteur CD ....



Je suis d'accord il y a les Netbooks, mais bon je vois mal cette évolution durant cette année ... franchement je préfère avoir de l'_USB3_ ou du _Lightpeak_ :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> si on doit supprimer le super drive faut trouver une solution pour les dvd fournient avec la machine pour restaurer...
> 
> moi je suis pour une option blueray !!



Cette solution existe déjà, mettre l'image du DVD sur le DD ... et plein d'autre ... 

Oui je pense pas que ce soit pour cette année, cependant les jeux peuvent être télécharger maintenant, quelques logiciels aussi ...

Après pour les DVD, CD de musique ... cela va favoriser le P2P ou bitorrent ... 

Les lecteurs disquettes ont disparu assez vite, remplacé en masse par les clefs USB et la gravure de CD.

Je pense pas que les lecteurs CD/DVD vont disparaitre de sitôt.


----------



## Sylow (22 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Cette solution existe déjà, mettre l'image du DVD sur le DD ... et plein d'autre ...
> 
> Oui je pense pas que ce soit pour cette année, cependant les jeux peuvent être télécharger maintenant, quelques logiciels aussi ...
> 
> ...



oui mais je parle des personnes qui ne savent pas faire la différence entre un CD et un DVD...pour nous c'est futile mais pour les familles qui ont un ordinateur pour le net,  film, work...plus de CD/DVD serait térrible !


----------



## PO_ (22 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Personnellement ça ne me dérangerait pas du tout que le Superdrive saute ! [...]
> 
> Mais attention, ici de nombreux forumeurs nous diront qu'il faut à tout prix le garder et que c'est extremement important ! Surement les mêmes qui ont gueulés quand on a enlevé les disquettes : c'était vital !



Absolument pas non !, Lorsqu'Apple a supprimé le lecteur de disquette, ça faisait pas loin de 6 ans que je ne m'en servais plus. J'étais passé depuis de nombreuses années au Magnéto optique 3,5" (128 Mo),bien avant l'avènement ou la démocratisation du graveur de CD. J'ai donc applaudi des 2 mains lorsqu'ils ont abandonné ce support complètement obsolète. Par contre, la connerie de la décennie, ça a été sur les premiers iMacs de supprimer à la fois le lecteur de disquette et le port SCSI, sans implémenter le FireWire, parce que les disques durs en USB 1, bonjour l'angoisse ! !

Par contre, supprimer maintenant le graveur CD/DVD, là OUI, ce serait LA "Connerie du Siècle", car le Mac se veut un outil Multimédia, et en tant que tel ne peut se passer d'un lecteur/graveur de CD/DVD, aussi longtemps que perdurera ce support dans la musique ou dans les films. Son évolution logique est naturellement le lecteur BluRAy/graveur DVD, ou mieux encore, le graveur mixte : BluRay-DVD-CD.

Tout à fait d'accord que pour la partie data pure, on pourrait assez facilement se passer d'un graveur CD (plus difficilement du DVD mais à la limite aussi : mais c'est quand même plus facile d'empiler des DVD que des clé USB et moins onéreux.)


----------



## Jeromac (23 Décembre 2009)

Ou alors, une baie ça serait cool. Avec au choix et en option qui taxe bien : second espace de stockage, seconde batterie, superdrive (ben oui il y en a qui en ont besoin tout le temps), et que sais je encore... ça n'arrive pas je sais, mais ce serait pas si absurde, après tout ce dispositif est pour les gammes Pro (Latitude, ThinkPad, etc...) alors pourquoi pas sur un MacBook *Pro *? 

Ah je sais, ça irait pas avec le concept unibody 

Sinon perso, voir partir le superdrive pour le blu-ray, j'y verrai aucun intérêt... c'est un ordinateur portable, ça doit être avant tout pour travailler (j'ai rien contre les personnes qui mattent des films sur un MacBook Pro à 2000 , moi même ça m'arrive, mais bon faudrait pas faire de ce type d'utilisation une priorité !)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Décembre 2009)

moi je dis +1 pour la baie dans le MBP

mais en revanche je trouve que l'évolution blueray c'est bien mais il faut bien sur posséder un adaptateur pour brancher son mac en hdmi sur un bon écran en FullHD la ça donne :rateau: (ce que je fais avec l'ordi de mon padre qui a un asus monstrueux en portable)
Le coté pratique c'est que on peut prendre le lecteur un peut partout et regarder des films chez un ami facilement 
c'est donc pour ça que je trouve que le blueray est mieux sur un portable que sur un fixe car pas d'intérêt à moins d'avoir un écran 30"  (ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde) ou d'avoir son FullHD juste à côté  (la encore demande une configuration spéciale) ....

donc pourquoi pas le BR mais je suis pas contre
mais bon le soucis est que ça ne sortira surement pas encore tout de suite sur les MBP car comme le dise certain n'est pas sorti sur les iMac 

De toute façon Dieu seul le sait ou ou Apple plutôt...


----------



## Galuz (23 Décembre 2009)

Le Blu-Ray, ça ne sert pas qu'à regarder des films de cinéma, hein... Ca sert aussi à graver des films "maison" en HD avec une taille bien plus importante que sur un DVD. C'est une évolution tout à fait logique des supports vidéo.
A moins que les clés USB de 50 Go ne coûtent plus grand chose...


----------



## naas (23 Décembre 2009)

Je m'abonne à ce fil en vue d'un éventuel changement de matériel.

Nos amis de macrumours dans leur section guide d'achat nous intiment l'ordre d'attendre, soit.
Etant donné que la moyenne de mise à jour est de 200 jours, étant donné que nous en sommes à 198 jours, je prédis donc une mise à jour dans.. deux jours 

Ce qui m'étonnes c'est qu'aucune mise à jour matériel sera annoncée avant la fin de l'année comme dit par Schiller fin octobre.
coté intel, les nouveaux processeurs arrandale seront disponibles début janvier, ce qui corresponds au salon CES ou apple ne fait jamais d'annonce.

Le Core i5 520M devrait posséder deux coeurs, 3 Mo de cache de niveau, et une fréquence de base de 2,4 GHz. Le mode Turbo lui permettra de tourner sur un seul coeur jusqu'à 2,93 GHz. excellent choix pour le macbook pro 13" :love:

Intel ayant donné l'exclusivité à apple de ses processeurs, nous pouvons donc estimer qu'un temps très court devrait séparer la mise à disposition des processeurs et leur intégration dans les macbook pro.

Par contre apple pourrait très bien faire une annonce avant le CES, histoire de plomber les annonces des concurrents


----------



## massaliote (23 Décembre 2009)

Puisque l'on parle de blu-ray et de HD, avons nous des chances de voir le prochain MBP équipé d'un port HDMI ou est-ce tout à fait utopique ?


----------



## Jeromac (23 Décembre 2009)

Il n'y aurait pas eu le récent DisplayPort... mais là j'en doute.


----------



## PO_ (23 Décembre 2009)

massaliote a dit:


> Puisque l'on parle de blu-ray et de HD, avons nous des chances de voir le prochain MBP équipé d'un port HDMI ou est-ce tout à fait utopique ?



vu qu'Apple se fait un beurre substantiel sur les adaptateurs de tout poils, je pense qu'il faut oublier tout de suite l'improbabale idée de la possible éventualité sus mentionnée...

Apple a toujours été spécialiste des connectiques de merde hautement propriétaires en ce qui concerne les moniteurs : ADC, et avant encore, un truc qui n'appartenait qu'à eux.

Le miracle c'est qu'ils aient sortis des cartes et des moniteurs en DVI, mais la crise de lucidité n'a pas duré puisque qu'on a vu c'te saloperie de minidisplaytport faire son apparition, interdisant pendant une longue période tout propriétaire de Mac Pro (2008) de s'en équiper ...


----------



## dambo (23 Décembre 2009)

Ou alors l'apparition d'un nouvel adaptateur :
- d'un coté le minidisplayport + un cable jack optique de 4/5cm.
- de l'autre le HDMI vidéo+son


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

C'est parti pour le 26 janvier


----------



## SPIDEY (24 Décembre 2009)

Rien n'est dit à propos des MBP


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Rien n'est dit à propos des MBP


Je cite ... "While the topic of the event is unknown"

_je rappelle que les processeurs d'intel devraient être disponibles le 3 janvier.
_


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Rien n'est dit à propos des MBP



en meme temps on en sait pas plus..meme a l'applestore il ne le savent pas, ils le savent le jours J comme nous...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Décembre 2009)

Arf mon besoin de renouvellement va devenir de plus en plus pressant !! :mouais:
ça serait super il pouvait faire vite ....


----------



## arrakiss (24 Décembre 2009)

Tkt ça passe. J'ai eu ce besoin en Novembre puis c'est passé, mnt j'ai pu envie de lacher mon MBP  2007 car je gagnerai rien a le faire.


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

arrakiss a dit:


> Tkt ça passe. J'ai eu ce besoin en Novembre puis c'est passé, mnt j'ai pu envie de lacher mon MBP  2007 car je gagnerai rien a le faire.


Tu peux traduire s'il te plait ?
Tkt et mnt je ne comprends pas


----------



## Riptor (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tkt et mnt je ne comprends pas



Tkt = T'inquiètes
Mnt = Maintenant

C'est les jeunes d'aujourd'hui, tellement feignants qu'ils ont la flemme d'écrire les mots en entier, vive la France :rateau:
Sinon j'espère que les MBP seront renouvelés avant le 26 Janvier, moi aussi c'est une envie pressante mais à côté c'est mon premier mac donc c'est normal


----------



## MacSedik (24 Décembre 2009)

Riptor a dit:


> Tkt = T'inquiètes
> Mnt = Maintenant
> 
> C'est les jeunes d'aujourd'hui, tellement feignants qu'ils ont la flemme d'écrire les mots en entier, vive la France :rateau:
> *Sinon j'espère que les MBP seront renouvelés avant le 26 Janvier*, moi aussi c'est une envie pressante mais à côté c'est mon premier mac donc c'est normal



bah j'espère aussi (enfin pour ceux qui vont renouveler leurs bécanes ). le 26 sera pour les MacBook pro, marre de cette rumeur de tablette 

sinon pour ceux qui attendent des changements esthétiques, c'est peu probable y compris pour le port HDMI.
sinon pour faire patienter je file ce lien qui détaille plus dans le sujet:
http://consomac.fr/fiche-macbookpro.html


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

Riptor a dit:


> Tkt = T'inquiètes
> Mnt = Maintenant
> 
> C'est les jeunes d'aujourd'hui, tellement feignants qu'ils ont la flemme d'écrire les mots en entier, vive la France :rateau:
> Sinon j'espère que les MBP seront renouvelés avant le 26 Janvier, moi aussi c'est une envie pressante mais à côté c'est mon premier mac donc c'est normal


Et donc nous passons plus de temps à "traduire" trop efficace :sleep:

le 26 m'intéresse, disons les macbook pro et une tablette en "one more thing" _car si les processeurs sont disponibles le 3 je vois mal apple attendre la wwdc pour annoncer une intégration des dits processeurs._


----------



## MacSedik (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Et donc nous passons plus de temps à "traduire" trop efficace :sleep:
> 
> le 26 m'intéresse, disons les macbook pro et une tablette en "one more thing"



Oui MacBook Pro Quad core pour le 15" haut de gamme et le 17" avec une Ati qui tienne la route hein (+ stockage en SSD par defaut pour le 17") les 13" avec un Core2duo qui aura une fréquence boosté et plus de stockage (+ écran mat en option). le 15" milieu de gamme va disparaitre car plus de NVidia 9400M. de nouveaux MacBook Air, des Mac Pro (octo-core?) en dessert et un One More thing, dont je ne vais pas parler, sinon je vais être HS 
la partie logiciel on va la laisser pour la Macworld (iLife X, iWork X, FCP, Aperture... et iPhone OS 4).


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> ...et un One More thing dont je ne vais pas en parler, sinon je vais être HS


j'ai édité mon post entre temps dans ce sens aussi


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'aimerai bien la sortie vers le 5 ou 6 car ça deviens urgent le PC fait des siennes 

Sinon je risque de devoir acheter avant et la c'est quand même con :mouais:


----------



## gildas1 (24 Décembre 2009)

Peut etre faut il se poser la question:

un MBP d'aujourd'hui rev B dispo partt avec des composants ayant fait leurs preuves et une puissance confortable...

OU un MBP qui sortira en fevrier avec un delai d'expedition long (si c'est comme les 27"), une rev A donc essuayge de platre... et une technologie peu utilisée puisque les quad n'est pas utilisé au sein d'aplications 

je pensais vendre mon MBP actuelle pour un nouveau de 2010 mais apres reflexion je prefere rester sur celui que j'ai, car me convenant et surtt je n'arrive pas à le mettre sur les genoux avec ses 4Go et son ssd postville...

il a de beau jours devant lui!!!


----------



## arrakiss (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Et donc nous passons plus de temps à "traduire" trop efficace :sleep:
> 
> le 26 m'intéresse, disons les macbook pro et une tablette en "one more thing" _car si les processeurs sont disponibles le 3 je vois mal apple attendre la wwdc pour annoncer une intégration des dits processeurs._



C'est pour faire fonctionner un peu les méninges les abréviations.


----------



## gildas1 (24 Décembre 2009)

une integration probable si ils peuvent l'annoncer par contre une mise en prod ce sera un poil plus long meme si intel donne la priorité à apple 

cela me tarde qd meme de voir ce que donne un nouveau MBP 

peut etre me ferais je plaisir :rateau:

enfin pour l'instant tout va bien avec mon MBP


----------



## Jeromac (24 Décembre 2009)

En fait, c'est marrant ça faisait longtemps qu'on avait rien eu sous la dent pour rumoriser sur les nouveaux MBP. Voilà de quoi nous faire patienter encore au moins 2 semaines (même si en réalité le Special Event du 26 janvier n'a aucun rapport direct avec ces MBP )

ou alors si, ça va être comme en juin, alors qu'on devait avoir juste les ipod/iphone (je ne sais plus c'était quoi), on a eu droit à une belle petite rev des MBP.

Bon, ça sent bon pour fin janvier alors. 

Pour moi ce sera un 15" Core i7 (ça suffit pour mon utilisation), avec une petite ATI 5870 (j'ai pas besoin de beaucoup de puissance), 8 Go de RAM (je préfère attendre que le prix diminue pour passer à 16 Go), option écran mat (je n'ai pas réussi à m'y faire sous les autres MBP et je préfère le look de l'alu autour de l'écran), un SSD de 128 ou 256 Go, et puis c'est tout. 

(pour être réaliste, je pense que ce sera un i3/i5 avec une Geforce GT 130/230M, voir une ATI 3850/4650...)


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

arrakiss a dit:


> C'est pour faire fonctionner un peu les méninges les abréviations.


Nonobstant votre allégation fallacieuse il est de mon devoir de m'inscrire en faux et d'arguer sur le dessein premier de ce que certains qualifient d'acronymes quand j'y préfère le mot syllogisme quoi qu'un sophisme serait aussi approprié.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




Jeromac a dit:


> ... (même si en réalité le Special Event du 26 janvier n'a aucun rapport direct avec ces MBP ) ...


De qui tiens tu tes informations ?


----------



## Jeromac (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> De qui tiens tu tes informations ?



De l'annonce, elle ne fait pas mention des MBP.

Pour autant, il n'y a pas besoin d'annonce officielle pour qu'on se dise qu'il est très probable que ces MBP soient bel et bien mis à jour lors du Special Event, comme ce fut le cas en juin 2009.


----------



## dambo (24 Décembre 2009)

Ce special event pourrait aussi bien uniquement traîter du Mac Pro et MBA par exemple ... Avec le one more thing pour une éventuelle tablette !

Les MBP sortiront peut-être début ou mi janvier, cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple attendre un mois entre la sortie des processeurs et leur intégration dans les MBP ... l'exclusivité ne dure pas non plus des lustres et ils se priveraient de quelques ventes !


----------



## naas (24 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> De l'annonce, elle ne fait pas mention des MBP..


Mais il n'y a pas d'annonce officielle encore non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

@Sylow : HP, toshiba, enfin beaucoup de marque font déjà ça depuis XP ...... donc ça changera pas grand chose le problème ( ce qui est déjà le cas ) c'est quand on change de DD, ou quand on doit formater 

Comme MAC OS qui fournit le DVD mais c'est déjà pré installé en gros, mais c'est mieux sur mac le faite d'avoir le DVD 

Mais c'est intéressant en ce moment de voir l'évolution du marché informatique, d'ailleurs ont pourrai dire une régression en terme de performance et de polyvalence. Enfin une recherche du juste milieu. A coté de ça ils améliorent d'autre chose hein.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Mais il n'y a pas d'annonce officielle encore non ?


non il n'y a pas d'annonce officielle, sur le site du financial times, ni Apple ni le YBC (les propriétaires du center) n'ont communiqué sur l'évenement. En fait on a juste sû qu'Apple a réservé le Yerba Center, le mardi 26 janvier (tiens tiens ), c'est tout!!! et on a conclu qu'il y'aurait un Special Event?.


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Décembre 2009)

Bon ben passez tous un Jwayé nwèl.... et.....
espèrons que notre p'tit cadeau d'Apple n'arrivera pas pour pâques


----------



## chacha95 (24 Décembre 2009)

Joyeux Noël à toutes et à tous !

Mon père souhaite acquérir prochainement un macbookpro. A votre avis, ça vaut le coup d'attendre la prochaine génération ?


----------



## PO_ (24 Décembre 2009)

à tout le moins, ça vaut le coup d'attendre au minimum jusqu'au 26/01. Il y a un "Special Event" d'Apple, prévu pour cette date. A mon avis, ça doit être pour annoncer la tablette Apple. Mais, on ne sait jamais ...

Joyeux noël à Tous !


----------



## chacha95 (24 Décembre 2009)

J'imagine bien un corei5 (donc quad !) pour la version milieu de gamme à la place du core2duo 2,66...


----------



## Sylow (25 Décembre 2009)

Je suis allé faire un toru a l'apple store montpellier, apres avoir discuter longuement sur les iMac 27 et leurs soucis j'ai essayé de voir les rumeurs qui circulent entre les vendeurs et le monde mac.

> Pas de blueray en série (peut etre en option)

> i7 pour le 17 tres haut de gamme sinon du quad core ! 

> Hausse de l'autonomie pour les quad core et un peu plus léger

Rien d'officiel , tout ca est a prendre avec beaucoup de précaution ! c'est les rumeurs qui circulent dans le magasin (comme sur le site) 

Et le look serait proche du macbook air , les formes arrondies , un genre de Macbook air mais en 13,15 et 17 pouces (mais en plus gros) !  

Voila ce qui se dit a montpellier...apres on y croit , on y croit pas, on espere etc..


----------



## chacha95 (25 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ces suggestions, Sylow ;-)


----------



## dambo (25 Décembre 2009)

Un changement de design me plairait bien. Je trouve les modèles actuels très jolis mais le MBA est tout de même sublime.

Wait and see comme on dit.


----------



## SPIDEY (25 Décembre 2009)

Le Blue Ray en option


----------



## Jeromac (25 Décembre 2009)

dambo a dit:


> Un changement de design me plairait bien. Je trouve les modèles actuels très jolis mais le MBA est tout de même sublime.
> 
> Wait and see comme on dit.




Je suis à fond d'accord. 

Moi perso, même si je trouve le look Unibody plutôt réussie, je n'aime que moyen. Je préférais nettement le look de l'ancien modèle.


----------



## Sylow (25 Décembre 2009)

Je le trouve tres pro ce macbook pro (en meme temps le 17...) mais  au long terme les bordures sont désagréables, un peu tranchante ! 

j'ai eu l'occasion de voir le macbook pro ancienne génération récemment et le clavier actuel est une vrai réussite, l'érgonomie du nouveau est quand meme top, quand je l'étudie de plus pres je me demande comment c'est possible d'avoir le superdrive a 1mm en dessous des écouteurs, c'est une merveille de technologie...

Et ce que j'apprécis moyen c'est que tous les composants les plus sollicités se trouvent sur la gauche (pour les 17) et donc un coté chaud et l'autre froid...on pourrait gagner quelques degrés !

wait and see 

ps : pff apres je n'aurai put le dernier MBP sortie en date  ^^.


----------



## chacha95 (25 Décembre 2009)

le nouveau MBP un MBAlike ? AH AH... why not !


----------



## Jeromac (25 Décembre 2009)

Si ça se trouve, la mise à jour va se limiter au design : ils vont remplacer la pomme par une banane.


----------



## chacha95 (25 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> Si ça se trouve, la mise à jour va se limiter au design : ils vont remplacer la pomme par une banane.


Oulàlà tu vas loin toi...


----------



## PO_ (25 Décembre 2009)

Je ne crois absolument pas à une modification du design des MacBookPro. Il est beaucoup trop récent et n'a pas vraiment fait l'objet de critiques unanimes. Il n'y a donc aucune raison de changer si rapidement.


----------



## MacSedik (25 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Et le look serait proche du macbook air , les formes arrondies , un genre de Macbook air mais en 13,15 et 17 pouces (mais en plus gros) !
> 
> Voila ce qui se dit a montpellier...apres on y croit , on y croit pas, on espere etc..



bah en gros les looks actuels... parce que les unibody s'inspirent du MacBook Air et c'est pas un scoop ça 

Sinon oui faut pas attendre une révolution pour les 13" et le 15" milieu de gamme. les nouveaux processeur seront pour le 17" et le 15" haut de gamme.


----------



## Jeromac (25 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> Sinon oui faut pas attendre une révolution pour les 13" et le 15" milieu de gamme. les nouveaux processeur seront pour le 17" et le 15" haut de gamme.



C'est clair. Il faut aussi bien prendre en compte que le MBP 13" ne bénéficiera probablement pas d'une carte graphique dédiée, par manque de place (à moins qu'ils n'enlèvent le SuperDrive mais ça c'est un autre sujet...) Ce qui signifie qu'il ne pourra pas se contenter du chipset intégré au Core i5. Ce qui signifie qu'il sera sans doute doté d'un Core 2 Duo, pour conserver les avantages du 9400M.

Et à priori, le MBP 15" d'entrée de gamme, sera son homologue.

J'imagine qu'il faudra taper dans les 1799&#8364; mini pour avoir - au moins - un Core i5.
Ça ne m'étonnerait pas également que le Core i7 soit réservé au MBP 17"...

edit : et puis 35W pour un 13", ça me semble un peu élevé.


----------



## MacSedik (25 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> ... edit : et puis 35W pour un 13", ça me semble un peu élevé.



+1 et même Apple a toujours procédé ainsi, proposer pour le haut de gamme les nouveautés, puis descendre dans la gamme au fil des mis à jour. sinon comment justifier le prix? la 9400M j'ai lu quelque part que sa production allait être  arrêtée?... quelle carte pour la remplacer dans les Macbook pro 13"?


----------



## chacha95 (25 Décembre 2009)

Qu'est-ce qu'ils changeront si ce n'est pas le processeur ?


----------



## MacSedik (25 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'ils changeront si ce n'est pas le processeur ?



Dans les 13", ils vont augmenter la fréquence des processeurs (haut de gamme>passage à 2,66 et l'entrée de gamme > 2,53 GHz) il y'aura aussi une augmentation de capacité de stockage 320 et 500 Go, et 16 Go supporté officiellement. pour les 15", Core2duo classique sur les 2 entrée et milieu de gamme, avec un proco plus puissant (2,66 et 2,8 GHz), plus de stockage (500 à 7200t). Le i5 sur le 15"haut de gamme et le i7 sur le 17", avec un stockage SSD par défaut? Une nouvelle CG mais ça, ça sera la surprise du chef! . 
Franchement à mon humble avis, s'il y'aurait que ce soit des i3, des i5 ou des i7, ça sera que pour le Haut de gamme. C'est la même stratégie suivie pour les iMac, il n y'a pas de i5 en entrée de gamme à ce que je sache?


----------



## Jeromac (25 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qu'ils changeront si ce n'est pas le processeur ?



Ils peuvent toujours mettre le P8700 en entrée de gamme et pourquoi pas le P9500 sur le MBP 13" haut de gamme ainsi que sur le 15" entrée de gamme.

Ainsi on aurait peut être, par exemple, le premier 15" avec carte graphique dédiée en T9800, le second avec un Core i5, et le 17" en Core i5 avec option Core i7 (un peu comme avec l'iMac actuel). Mais le 15" peut très bien être doté du Core i7... enfin moi je dis ça j'en sais pas plus que vous.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (26 Décembre 2009)

Arr y en a qui veulent me faire cracker avant la sortie du nouveau :hein:
étant acheteur futur d'un MBP en 13" je ne pense pas que je vais attendre de plus mon pc n'est vraiment plus fiable et je vais reprendre les cours d'ici vraiment peu de temps (les cours de FAC ne vont pas attendre le 26 et oui )

Je vais donc voir si j'ai de bonnes réduction à prendre et si je ne peux pas acheter le MBP d'ici peu 
Arreter moi si je dois vraiment attendre si ça vaut le coup dans mon cas ou pas ? 

Besoin:
13" pour le transport facile
DD de 500go que je changerai ensuite
4go de ram (à changer après l'achat)
Le Pro pour plus de solidité me plain bien 
Le design aussi au passage


----------



## Riptor (26 Décembre 2009)

Tiens, je viens de voir ce matin un MBP 15" milieu de gamme à 1200 soit disant neuf

http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/85783759.htm?ca=6_s

Bizarrement, je doute de la fiabilité de cette annonce


----------



## MacSedik (26 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> ... Besoin:
> 13" pour le transport facile
> DD de 500go que je changerai ensuite
> 4go de ram (à changer après l'achat)
> ...



ici on parle de rumeurs, maintenant dans mon précédent post je mettais des hypothéses. quand tu voit le 13" ça m'étonnerais qu'ils y'ait des i5 dedans  le seul truc en suspend c'est la CG, je le répète j'en sais pas plus que vous pour la mise à jour. je suis juste la logique des sorties d'Apple. une chose est sûre cette màj ne sera pas majeure.  

Pour ton cas, tu peut attendre vu que la mise à jour est imminente... tu peut tenir 1 mois je pense même si t'as les cours, vive les stylos 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




Riptor a dit:


> Tiens, je viens de voir ce matin un MBP 15" milieu de gamme à 1200 soit disant neuf
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/85783759.htm?ca=6_s
> 
> Bizarrement, je doute de la fiabilité de cette annonce



je te rejoins aussi dans le doute.. mais bon la crise est passé par là


----------



## dambo (26 Décembre 2009)

Au global, bien d'accord avec Mac Sedik sur ce que devrait être les prochains MacBook pro !
A l'image de l'iMac, les entrées de gamme devraient intégrer des Core 2 Duo avec des chipsets Nvidia.

D'une manière générale, l'espace de stockage devrait être revu (comme à chaque révision)

Alors processeur (+ carte graphique) et espace de stockage ... Qu'est ce qui pourrait encore être modifié ? 
-----> Hormis la résoution, un raffraichissement de design (du même type que l'iMac), je ne vois pas.
Ah si ! On avait tous oublié ce détail ! 
Les MacBook blanc ont un connecteur MagSafe en Alu et les MacBook Pro un connecteur blanc en plastique ... Il n'y aurait pas comme un petit problème là ???

----> Passage au nouveau macgsafe alu pour tout le monde !


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Décembre 2009)

T'énerve pas Dambo 
Par contre ici on ne parle que de rumeurs 
A quand une annonce officielle de Apple


----------



## Ekow (26 Décembre 2009)

D'après ce que j'ai lu, il n'y a pas d'annonce officielle. Qu'on me corrige si je me trompe...
Après si tu parles de l'évènement du 26 janvier... j'aurais mieux faire de me taire :rateau:

Bonnes fêtes à tout le monde au passage


----------



## dambo (26 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> T'énerve pas Dambo
> Par contre ici on ne parle que de rumeurs
> A quand une annonce officielle de Apple



je ne m'énerve pas ! 

Je voulais simplement mettre en avant un petit détail mais qui me parait évident ... et je ne pensais pas que a s'écrirait si gros, désolé :rose:

Annonce officielle -> certains tablent sur le 26 janvier ! Pour ma part j'espère avant mais nous verrons bien.


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

Avant cela m'etonnerait : il n'y a qu'une trentaine de jours à attendre c'est pas la mort


----------



## dambo (26 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> Avant cela m'etonnerait : il n'y a qu'une trentaine de jours à attendre c'est pas la mort


J'attends depuis novembre mois ! A un moment donné une rumeur circulait comme quoi il y aurait un révision mineure des MBP avant Noël pour éviter le problème d'incohérence de la gamme MB/MBP mais rien ne s'est produit ! 

Et puis ... j'attends :love:


----------



## Ekow (26 Décembre 2009)

J'attends depuis quelques semaines également, et j'ai l'impression que mon pc le sent et est de plus en plus feignant au fur et à mesure que les jours passent... J'espère donc que les MBP sortiront le plus rapidement possible sinon mon pc risque de voler avant le jour tant attendu...
Après comme certains disent, ca doit être psychologique :rateau:


----------



## Riptor (26 Décembre 2009)

Bah vous plaignez pas, moi jviens juste de vendre mon PC à mon frangin car c'est un gros gamer et il en aura plus l'utilité que moi 
Du coup, je me retrouve avec mon tout petit Dell Mini9 donc si ya rupture de stock, chui prioritaire hein


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

le DELL Mini 9 c'est pas le support préféré des HACKINTOSHs?


----------



## Riptor (26 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> le DELL Mini 9 c'est pas le support préféré des HACKINTOSHs?



Bah en fait c'est un peu le netbook des macusers car c'est le seul qui est 100% compatible avec Mac OS X :rateau:
En plus de ça, c'est une bonne machine légère (seulement 1kilo), complètement fanless donc aucun bruit (pas de ventilo & pas de disque dur), un écran de bonne qualité et une bonne autonomie.

Bon après, ça reste une petite machine lowcost, on est loin de la qualité d'un mac mais niveau mobilité on a pas mieux du côté de la pomme ^^


----------



## gildas1 (26 Décembre 2009)

Riptor a dit:


> Bah en fait c'est un peu le netbook des macusers car c'est le seul qui est *100% compatible avec Mac OS X* :rateau:




oui c'est ce que je dis: HACKINTOSH


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Décembre 2009)

J'attends également depuis 1 mois, j'ai fais la moitié du chemin 
Vivement qu'ils sortent ses nouveaux mbp


----------



## LPY. (26 Décembre 2009)

Après avoir parcouru de nombreux forums dont celui-ci et lu les réponses d'internautes... je pense que je vais acheter le MBP actuel en 15 . 
Pas le temps d'attendre les "nouveaux" !

Comme l'ont dit certains, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura le i5 ou autre nouveau proc. sur les entrée de gamme. Ensuite, les MBP actuel sont beaucoup trop récent pour qu'il y a une ****** de mise à jour, soyons lucide  Ca fait 6 Mois quoii ! Etc etc...
On va dire que je ne peux plus suportter mon PCP a l'heure actuel ( Acer Aspire de 2007 avec 1G DE RAM , 80G pour le DD  et  préparer les mouchoirs car ca va piqué :rateau: .. 20 MINUTES D'AUTONOMIE .. (j'ai vraiment mal utilisé cette batterie, je vous l'avoue..) donc voila, avec la Fac en plus, moi qui veut le ramener, ca va pas le faire...

Donc voila, j'espere avoir séduit les quelques personnes qui hésitaient ! Allez soyez avec moii, achetons le maintenant 

Apres ceux qui veulent juste le must du must et etre a la POINTE de technologie avec le futur MBP, ATTENDEZ !

Ca seraa bientot mon 1st Mac quoii  !

Bonne fêtes à vous tous sinon !


----------



## chacha95 (26 Décembre 2009)

LPY. a dit:


> Ca seraa bientot mon 1st Mac quoii  !


Félicitation pour ton futur achat


----------



## LPY. (26 Décembre 2009)

Merci


----------



## dambo (26 Décembre 2009)

LPY. a dit:


> Après avoir parcouru de nombreux forums dont celui-ci et lu les réponses d'internautes... je pense que je vais acheter le MBP actuel en 15 .
> Pas le temps d'attendre les "nouveaux" !
> 
> Comme l'ont dit certains, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura le i5 ou autre nouveau proc. sur les entrée de gamme. Ensuite, les MBP actuel sont beaucoup trop récent pour qu'il y a une ****** de mise à jour, soyons lucide  Ca fait 6 Mois quoii ! Etc etc...
> ...



Tu essaies de te convaincre toi-même qu'il vaut mieux acheter maintenant ... mais avec nous ça marche pas 

Nan plus serieusement si tu en as besoin tout de suite vas-y fonce. 

Moi j'ai toujours mon macbook actuel en attendant les nouveaux MacBook pro ... même si ils tombent en lambeau, ils fonctionnent encore et ça me permet de surfer tranquillement, sur 650px de large certes... mais quand même 800px de haut


----------



## MacSedik (27 Décembre 2009)

LPY. a dit:


> Après avoir parcouru de nombreux forums dont celui-ci et lu les réponses d'internautes... je pense que je vais acheter le MBP actuel en 15 .
> Pas le temps d'attendre les "nouveaux" !
> 
> Comme l'ont dit certains, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura le i5 ou autre nouveau proc. sur les entrée de gamme. Ensuite, les MBP actuel sont beaucoup trop récent pour qu'il y a une ****** de mise à jour, soyons lucide  Ca fait 6 Mois quoii ! Etc etc...
> ...



bah bienvenue à toii et félicitation pour ton premier Mac quoii 
c'est sûr que venant d'un Acer, les MacBook pro même d'il y'a 4 ans seront toujours à la pointe de la technologie. pour les mises à jour, bah Apple d'habitude c'est 7-8 mois le cycle d'une génération. 6 mois c'est court, mais il n'y'a pas de fumée sans fuego... je pense que pour certains noël sera le 26 janvier 2010. mais bon les Core2duo ont de beaux jours devant eux!!! 

+1 dambo pour les MagSafe


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Décembre 2009)

Bon c'est dur d'attendre mais je préfère avoir le dernier MBP je vais patienter au maximun c'est dur mais au moins plus je patiente et plus mon budget augmente donc je vais pouvoir me faire plaisir 

Et sinon vous avez raison ici on parle de rumeurs désolé


----------



## rudons (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

moi je demande 8 choses pour la cuvée 2010:
1: le retour du duo Firewire 400 / 800. Quelle connerie de l'avoir enlevé de la gamme le 400!! même s'il existe un adaptateur maintenant.
2 : l'arrondissement des bords de l unibody trop carré a mon goût, et ca fait parfois mal aux poignées.
3 : le retour du bon multitrackpad avec la touche, parce que l'actuel fait des conneries par moment. probleme de selection parfois en cliquant bien pourtant.
4 : le processeur I7
5 : disque dur plus gros
6 : retour de l'écran mat, et pas d'option pour l'avoir.
7 : un lecteur blueray!!! tout le monde a du blueray maintenant.
8 : un prix à 2200 euros pour le must du modèle.

J'espere juste l'avoir en azerty en afrique du sud.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Décembre 2009)

rudons a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> moi je demande 8 choses pour la cuvée 2010:
> *1: le retour du duo Firewire 400 / 800. Quelle connerie de l'avoir enlevé de la gamme le 400!! même s'il existe un adaptateur maintenant.*
> ...





*Alors pour ce qui est du firewire il est toujours présent sur le MBP actuel d'entrée de gamme. Je pense que tu veux parler du MB blanc, qui lui n'a plus ce port actuellement pour un gain de place.*
L'arrondissement des bord je peux pas te dire je n'ai pas de MBP les autres pourront surrement commenté  mais tu dois avoir surement raison si tu le dis
*Le retour de la touche sur le trackpad ne se fera pas ça c'est sur Apple n'est pas trop du genre à aller en arrière, ils corrigeront plutôt les défauts de l'actuel*
Oui peut être sur les gros modèles
ça c'est fort probable
Pourquoi pas
*N'étant toujours pas présent sur les iMac, pas trop de chances d'en voir l'apparition sur le futur MBP, mais je suis d'accord ça aurait été pas mal. Pour le prochain peut être *
*Je pense que là ça va être dur car le must du must actuel est déjà en configuration de base pour 2200 donc ce qui nous amène à plus de 3000 avec l'option du CPU, de la Ram et du SSD ... *
Sinon le azerty en Afrique du Sud j'en sais rien du tout


----------



## rudons (27 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> *Alors pour ce qui est du firewire il est toujours présent sur le MBP actuel d'entrée de gamme. Je pense que tu veux parler du MB blanc, qui lui n'a plus ce port actuellement pour un gain de place.*
> L'arrondissement des bord je peux pas te dire je n'ai pas de MBP les autres pourront surrement commenté  mais tu dois avoir surement raison si tu le dis
> *Le retour de la touche sur le trackpad ne se fera pas ça c'est sur Apple n'est pas trop du genre à aller en arrière, ils corrigeront plutôt les défauts de l'actuel*
> Oui peut être sur les gros modèles
> ...



Le firewire, j'en suis sur, je suis monteur. Y a un firewire sur les macboopro mais c'est que du 800 ya plus le 400 comme avant. Et c'est emmerdant pour certains cameras parce qu'il faut l'adaptateur. sur le macbook plus aucun de firewire!!! connerie aussi!!!


----------



## tbotw69 (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'inscrire mais je suivais votre conversation depuis le début. Une petite info de plus : http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro

Product *MacBook Pro*   Recommendation: *Don't Buy - Updates soon*
Si je me trompe pas, la recommandation n'était pas aussi ferme il y a 2 semaines ...


----------



## Jeromac (27 Décembre 2009)

Ouai enfin ce genre de site ils en savent autant que moi, et autant que mon pote qui a une bonne place chez Apple Europe, c'est à dire autant que vous en gros  Ils se basent principalement sur des statistiques...

Sinon pour les souhaits du dessus : 



> Le retour de la touche sur le trackpad ne se fera pas ça c'est sur Apple n'est pas trop du genre à aller en arrière, ils corrigeront plutôt les défauts de l'actuel


Si seulement, mais ça n'arrivera pas malheureusement. Je pensais être le seul à penser du mal de ce nouveau trackpad... je trouve le verre excellent à l'utilisation mais le clic sois disant partout, bof bof... d'autant plus qu'il est vraiment utilisable que sur la moitié, et encore... Ceci dit, en pratique, il est meilleur que tous les trackpad que j'ai utilisé ailleurs ! C'est juste que j'aime pas le clic sur toute la surface (qui ne fonctionne pas si on se trouve dans la partie supérieur par exemple !)



> retour de l'écran mat, et pas d'option pour l'avoir.


Impossible. La proportion de personnes aimant l'écran avec la belle vitre bien réfléchissante est trop importante pour qu'ils imposent à nouveau un écran mat... l'essentiel selon moi, c'est qu'ils continuent de laisser le choix... et pourquoi pas proposer l'option pour le MBP 13".


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Décembre 2009)

rudons a dit:


> Le firewire, j'en suis sur, je suis monteur. Y a un firewire sur les macboopro mais c'est que du 800 ya plus le 400 comme avant. Et c'est emmerdant pour certains cameras parce qu'il faut l'adaptateur. sur le macbook plus aucun de firewire!!! connerie aussi!!!




Autant pour moi j'ai mal tu parlais bien de firewire 400 je savais pas que la rétro compatibilité ne fonctionnait pas. 
Du coup j'espère que ça marchera avec mon DD Seagate de 1To


----------



## MacSedik (27 Décembre 2009)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de m'inscrire mais je suivais votre conversation depuis le début. Une petite info de plus : http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro
> 
> ...



Oui en fait ces sites se basent généralement sur les même news qu'on voit sur Macgé (les annonces d'intel pour le CES 2010, commandes importantes d'Apple pour tel mois...etc) donc ils n'en savent pas plus que nous. n'empêche que macrumors ils sont bien calé sur Apple... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h56 ----------

*le MacBook blanc n'est pas un mac pour les pros du coup pas de Firewire, car le port Firewire est destiné avant tout aux pros *

Le retour de la touche sur le trackpad ne se fera pas ça c'est sur Apple n'est pas trop du genre à aller en arrière, ils corrigeront plutôt les défauts de l'actuel

*+1 pas de retour au bouton central. pourquoi le retour aux PPC tant qu'on y est  
*

*la Bluray faut déjà la mettre sur les Mac pro car la mettre sur les portables serait une incohérence dans leur gamme de produit *


----------



## gildas1 (27 Décembre 2009)

rudons a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> moi je demande 8 choses pour la cuvée 2010:
> 1: le retour du duo Firewire 400 / 800. Quelle connerie de l'avoir enlevé de la gamme le 400!! même s'il existe un adaptateur maintenant.
> ...




j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour toi 

pour avoir tout ce que tu veux il faut JUSTE que tu remplaces Steve JOBS 

Sinon merci j'ai bien ri: "le blueray tout le monde en a", "en azerty en afrique du sud", "processeur i7", "le retour du trackpad avec la touche" et le must: *l'arrondissement *des bords de l unibody *trop carré

merci j'ai bien LAULE 
*


----------



## rudons (27 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour toi
> 
> pour avoir tout ce que tu veux il faut JUSTE que tu remplaces Steve JOBS
> 
> ...



au moins j'aurai fait rire sur ce forum.
Pour l'azerty en Afrique du sud c'est parce que j'habite las bas, et j'ai juste besoin qu'il puisse me livrer en azerty vu qu'ils sont en qwerty ces sudafs.
Et petite précision, le blueray se démocratise, c'est pour ca que je trouve important de pouvoir le lire sur un macbookpro, et la coque c'est aux gouts de chacun, je trouve trop carré et le multitrackpad mal foutu par moment par sa simple unitouche.
Enfin, c'est noel on peut réver!!

Cordialement.


----------



## Cekter (27 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi tout le monde fantasme sur le blueray ? Parce qu'à part flinguer la batterie ça sert juste à rien sur des portables ce format. 

Si encore c'était ultra répandu et qu'on gravait en blueray pour pas cher comme on grave sur dvd. Mais là ça sert à quoi ? Avoir une encore plus jolie image pour un film ? On m'avait dit que l'image du dvd était parfaite... on m'aurait menti ? Ou alors ne s'agirait il pas subtilement de nous faire, encore, renouveler lecteurs, musique et films ? 

Vhs -> dvd bon ok. 
vinyl -> cd bon ok.
cd/dvd -> BlueRay c'est une blague ? Surtout à l'heure du tout numérique pardon mais "laule".

bref, je préfère qu'Apple s'en tienne au dvd, ça ira bien comme ça.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Décembre 2009)

Cekter a dit:


> Pourquoi tout le monde fantasme sur le blueray ? Parce qu'à part flinguer la batterie ça sert juste à rien sur des portables ce format.



Le seul intérêt du blueray sur un portable est de pouvoir le transporter pour le mettre à côté de son écran en FullHD . Enfin c'est mon avis parce que pour moi le BR sur du 17" non merci je vois pas trop l'intérêt.



Cekter a dit:


> Mais là ça sert à quoi ? Avoir une encore plus jolie image pour un film ? On m'avait dit que l'image du dvd était parfaite... on m'aurait menti ? Ou alors ne s'agirait il pas subtilement de nous faire, encore, renouveler lecteurs, musique et films ?



Le seul soucis c'est que l'image est parfait avec une TV normale donc de taille raisonnable ou non HD. Maintenant que nous sommes passé au FullHD quand tu met du dvd sur un écran en 117cm de diag ba c'est pas très propre . Chez moi je reçois canal et j'ai pas le démodulateur HD je suis donc en péritel (oui je sais ...:mouais mais dès que je branche le PC portable en HDMI avec un bon mkv dessus ba la tu prend une claque :love: ou alors avec la 360 qui est en HDMI la différence entre le dernier Call of Duty et un DVD dessus ba tu voi la différence tu peux me croire .

(je suis en FAC tout ce dont je parle plus haut appartient donc à mes parents  )


----------



## tbotw69 (27 Décembre 2009)

Oui, c'est certains que les "macrumors" ne sont pas plus fiables que celles ici ... mais bon, c'est quand même un signe que la communauté sent quelque chose venir.

Je pense pas que le renouvellement soit en cause, au vu de la différence iMac/MPB, ça va se faire rapidemment, l'incohérence paraît trop importante (surtout quand on voit le prix d'un iMac à côté d'un MBP 15").
La question est surtout quoi ... et là, difficile de trouver tout ce qui [ne] va [pas] changer 

D'accord pour le trackpad ; le clic ne fonctionne que sur la partie inférieure du trackpad, même en l'utilisant 30s en magasin je m'en suis rendu compte. Personnellement ça ne me dérange pas trop mais c'est vrai qu'à côté de la promotion qu'Apple en fait sur leur site, c'est un petit peu abusé


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Décembre 2009)

tbotw69 a dit:


> D'accord pour le trackpad ; le clic ne fonctionne que sur la partie inférieure du trackpad, même en l'utilisant 30s en magasin je m'en suis rendu compte. Personnellement ça ne me dérange pas trop mais c'est vrai qu'à côté de la promotion qu'Apple en fait sur leur site, c'est un petit peu abusé



Ba pour ma part je ne pensais pas que le trackpad marchait sur toute sa surface, ce qui serait d'ailleurs techniquement très dur à mettre en place (enfin j'imagine mal le mécanisme qui permettrait un clique n'importe où, donc enfoncement de presque toute la surface et en même temps quelle que chose qui puisse tenir quand on utilise celui ci en le touchant, oui notre touché  n'est pas forcément très doux enfin pas pour tout le monde)

De plus le fait que la surface de clic soit à l'arrière ça permet de faire comme s'il y avait un bouton non ? bref je ne comprend pas trop ce qui ne sont pas content de ce trackpad moi
Je vous donne celui de mon portable Acer si vous voulez (quelle merde ce truc d'ailleurs gratos heureusement :rateau mais c'est pas la peine de pleurer ensuite 

Ensuite pour la promotion de Apple sur leur site c'est sur mais bon on peut pas leur reprocher, Bill gates a promulgué aussi bien windows vista et pourtant quelle grosse merde ce truc ...  ils doivent bien vendre leurs produits les pauvres milliardaires non ?


----------



## gildas1 (27 Décembre 2009)

le trackpad est une belle avancée que personne dans le monde du PC arrive à faire autant!


Après la politique d'APPLE s'incrit dans une démarche proche du "KAIZEN", sur bcp de points...

Il faut aussi noter qu'APPLE économiquement peut se permettre de fixer ses prix et non répondre à une demande client avec concurrence (je m'explique si on veut une coque alu et un trackpad multitouch etc etc personne ne fait ça hors APPLE)

La façon de penser d'APPLE est original mais diablement efficace, leur réputation est mérité, et tout choix a une raison donc dire que le glossy c'est pourri, que le blueray c'est super, que le firewire 800 c'est une merde sans nom etc etc sont des sentiments personnels qui ne colle pas à la voie qu'APPLE s'est fixé!


Je ne retournerai pas sur PC et si aimer la marque à la pomme est être un G33k ou être élitiste alors j'assume sans soucis


----------



## tbotw69 (27 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> De plus le fait que la surface de clic soit à l'arrière ça permet de faire comme s'il y avait un bouton non ? bref je ne comprend pas trop ce qui ne sont pas content de ce trackpad moi
> Je vous donne celui de mon portable Acer si vous voulez (quelle merde ce truc d'ailleurs gratos heureusement :rateau mais c'est pas la peine de pleurer ensuite


Ah non mais c'est sûr qu'à côté d'un PC, le track d'Apple c'est du bonheur :rateau: C'est juste un peu abusif de dire qu'on peut cliquer n'importe où, c'est simplement pas vrai ! Personnellement, j'aime bien la surface du track qui permet de l'utiliser avec des doigts humides ; le track de mon ordinateur HP ne fonctionne bien que si j'ai les doigts bien secs, sinon c'est vraiment galère ... pas pratique dès qu'on transpire un peu des mains.


----------



## Jeromac (27 Décembre 2009)

En passant, Apple n'est pas la seule à faire du trackpad multitouch.


----------



## frankix (28 Décembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas sûre qu'Apple ai envie de mettre un graveur blueray dans les Mbp, peut-être le feront il un jour, s'il y aurait une forte demande ? (Apple a proposé l'option écran mat après coup)
Par contre je ne serai pas étonné qu'un jour le Superdrive devienne une option (à 89)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> En passant, Apple n'est pas la seule à faire du trackpad multitouch.



Oui asus le fait aussi et il marche plutôt pas mal


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Décembre 2009)

Y en a qui sont gourmand je trouve
Blue ray graveur bd le tout sur un portable 
quand apple passera au BD il équipera d'abord les Imac puis les portables
je pense pas que ce sera demain la veille un lecteur BD sur un mbp


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

+1 mais comme dit plus haut MacSedik


> *la Bluray faut déjà la mettre sur les Mac pro car la mettre sur les portables serait une incohérence dans leur gamme de produit *


Ensuite sortie sur iMac et la viendrons les MBP en même temps c'est suivant le principe de mise à jour de Apple, donc d'ici la les lecteurs BR seront plus démocratisés et surtout moins gourmand en énergie


----------



## dambo (28 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> +1 mais comme dit plus haut MacSedik
> Ensuite sortie sur iMac et la viendrons les MBP en même temps c'est suivant le principe de mise à jour de Apple, donc d'ici la les lecteurs BR seront plus démocratisés et surtout moins gourmand en énergie



Mouais ... surtout quand ils serviront à quelques chose 

Vu le prix d'un BR vierge, le prix d'un BR vidéo, le nombre de titres disponibles ... Je vois vraiment pas à quoi ça peut servir :mouais: Vous voulez sauvegarder ? achetez une disque externe à 59 euros vous aurez 500 go !


----------



## MacSedik (28 Décembre 2009)

Voilà un site pour les anglophiles, qui parle des (supposés) prochains proco. des MacBook pro.


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Décembre 2009)

ça se précise


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> ça se précise



oui enfin reste le sujet de la CG qui n'a pas de succession prédestinée 

*enfin sinon on a pas mal vu ce qui allait changer sur le nouveau MBP :*

- *les new processeurs *
-* la CG on sait pas encore trop par quoi *
- la batterie ne changera pas je pense trop récente encore et bien en avance sur le monde du portable 
- le superdrive qu'il ne peuvent pas retirer et pas de BR 
- le DD surement plus gros
- la RAM ne bougera pas (on est déjà jusqu'à 8go )
- clavier trackpad non plus
- je pense pas non plus au niveau des ports
- écran changement de la résolution 
- option mat pour les 13" 
- quelque petites amélioration design oui probable

Donc en clair c'est pas une mise à jour qui va nous mettre sur le cul mais au moins justifiera l'écart de prix MB / MBP


----------



## gildas1 (28 Décembre 2009)

vu le prix de ces potentiels nouveaux procos et leurs consos...

je suis content d'avoir mon MBP avec mon C2D


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> vu le prix de ces potentiels nouveaux procos et leurs consos...
> 
> je suis content d'avoir mon MBP avec mon C2D



Et bien si tu regarde le message de MacSedik plus qui nous a donner un bon petit site sur les prix des potentiel new processeur tu verra que en fait pas si cher que ça


----------



## gildas1 (28 Décembre 2009)

ouais mais 35W en utilisation standard alors je me demande cb il consomme en turbo boost... 


puis les rev A lors d'un chgt de plateforme arfff je suis indecis...

Car là on parle de chgt de chipset et non seulement de modification de frequence ou de buffer sur un proco :sleep:

et encore on a pas encore developper le pb lié au remplacant de la 9400, peut etre ds un premier tps on risque de trouver une 9600M au vue de sa futur obsolescence 
Mais alors qui remplace la 9600?

enfin vaut mieux attendre la Keynote de fin janvier...

je sais que le renouvellement de la gamme est un mal necessaire mais sincerement les C2D de maintenant sont bien a l'aise dans une utilisation standard ainsi que pour de la photo et de la production musicale: me concernant je suis sur un MBP 13" et je joue sur reason avec live ouvert et logic aussi lié en rewire... deepuis que je suis passé en ssd et carte son externe il rame pas...
Donc pour mon usage cela suffit!
Maintenant j'ai dû me tromper mais pour moi tout ceux qui font des plans sur la comete et souhaite le dernier MBP qui va sortir, je me demande la puissance qu'ils ont besoin et pour quelles apllis, 

SVP les gens eclairer ma lanterne 

Car si c'est pour surfer et ouvrir keynote ou au mieux visionner du film en 1080p je ne sais pas si c'est nécessaire...

enfin on utilise son argent comme on le souhaite 

Un autre pt ceux qui souhaitent le Blue ray comme des fous, vous pouvez m'indiquer pquoi? car ce support n'est pas encore developper enormement (suffit de voir le tarif des blue ray ouch ça fait tourner la tete), comme il a ete indiqué un bon dur externe et ca fait l'affaire  

tout comme l'usb 3, arff quels devices utilisent ce debit de nos jours?

apple a pris le partie de travailler sur des standards connus et bien developper ben que l'exception qui confirme la regle et le FW 800


----------



## Jeromac (28 Décembre 2009)

35W pour moi je trouve pas ça énorme pour un 15" ou 17". Après si on prend le 13" en tant qu'ultraportable, là oui effectivement c'est limite.

Mais en fait, la mise à jour ne sera que logicielle : elle consistera à laisser tomber Mac OS X au profit de Windows 7 (mais il sera toujours possible d'installer Mac OS X sur le MacBook via bootcamp).

edit : Moi sinon, je veux juste une carte graphique qui fasse tourner Diablo 3, et avoir mon OS X. Peu importe s'ils mettent un logo Microsoft ou qu'ils fassent le MBP en rose et vert, ou qu'ils enlèvent les touches et qu'ils les placent au cul du portable, ou encore qu'ils mettent un écran cathodique à la place du LCD LED...

edit 2 : moi ce que j'aimerai, c'est voir le retour du lecteur de disquette... c'est franchement ce qui manque actuellement pour avoir une machine vraiment compétitive.

edit 3 : Je verrai bien aussi le retrait de la batterie inamovible longue durée au profit d'un système de pile. Comme ça, quand on a plus de piles, bah on en remet ! et pas besoin de se prendre la tête à voir combien de cycles à la batterie ou à la calibrer etc.

edit 4 : un truc que j'aurais aimé voir, c'est la présence de bouton multimedia sur la coque (de sorte qu'ils soient accessible lorsque le mac est fermé). De cette façon, je pourrai emporter mon mac dans le train afin de m'en servir comme iPod !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> En fait, la mise à jour ne sera que logicielle : elle consistera à laisser tomber Mac OS X au profit de Windows 7 (mais il sera toujours possible d'installer Mac OS X sur le MacBook via bootcamp).
> 
> edit : nan je déconne. Mais 35W pour moi je trouve pas ça énorme pour un 15" ou 17". Après si on prend le 13" en tant qu'ultraportable, là oui effectivement c'est limite. Et puis moi je m'en fou, je veux juste une carte graphique qui fasse tourner Diablo 3, et avoir mon OS X. Peu importe s'ils mettent un logo Microsoft ou qu'ils fassent le MBP en rose et vert, ou qu'ils enlèvent les touches et qu'ils les placent au cul du portable, ou encore qu'ils mettent un écran cathodique à la place du LCD LED...
> 
> ...



En tout cas moi je veux bien savoir ce que tu as bu avant de poster 
Merci j'ai bien rit


----------



## Jeromac (28 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> En tout cas moi je veux bien savoir ce que tu as bu avant de poster



Là rien du tout ! Mais c'est l'effet pré-Nouvel an !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> Là rien du tout ! Mais c'est l'effet pré-Nouvel an !



J'attends le nouvel an alors  
Moi je suis en mode pré MBP un autre genre :love:


----------



## SPIDEY (28 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a encore le cerveau plein de bulles de champagne 
J'en conclu:
un proc plus imprtant d'entrée de game disons 2,53 pour le 13'
Pour la CG je verrai bien une 9600 entrée de gamme
Un DD plus important
bref pas de quoi fouetté un chat
Après faut voir pour les haut de gamme surtout les 15 et 17' mais 35W ça peut le faire par contre pour le 13' 
Bref tout dépend l'usage que vous souhaitait en faire je pense que les MBP actuel satisferont 90% des utilisateurs actuels maintenant reste ceux qui souhaitent avoir la dernière nouveauté au détriment de leur portefeuille 

PS: concernent la RAM difficile de faire mieux que les 8 Go maxi actuel
La batterie est je pense trop récente pour être de nouveau revue

---------- Post added at 20h30 ---------- Previous post was at 20h27 ----------

Bref pour les utilisateurs comme moi vous pouvez foncer et le prendre maintenant
moi je me demande bien si ce n'est pas ce que je vais faire


----------



## MacSedik (28 Décembre 2009)

c'est sûr que les machines actuelles sont très bien (les 13" sont excellents), mais comme la mise à jour est probablement (vu les rumeurs) imminente je comprends ceux qui veulent attendre pour voir les améliorations apportées.
Les proco vont être revus (i5 et i7 sur les hauts de gammes).
la CG je cherche encore des rumeurs, mais comme ça bouge pas trop entre NVidia et Ati. je pense qu'il resteront chez NVidia (classique). 
du côté de la batterie, ça ne va pas changer. 35W c'est la consommation des actuel C2D (P9XX), donc ça sera pas excessif. pour le turbo-boost c'est vrai que j'aimerai bien voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## daphone (28 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Jeromac a encore le cerveau plein de bulles de champagne
> J'en conclu:
> un proc plus imprtant d'entrée de game disons 2,53 pour le 13'
> Pour la CG je verrai bien une 9600 entrée de gamme
> ...



Moi je ne comprends pas que ceux qui se satisfont de la génération actuelle ne voient pas l'interet d'attendre les nouveaux. Car déjà les nouveaux seront surement aux mêmes prix que les actuels (donc autant avoir le nouveau) ou alors au mieux, profiter qu'il y ait les nouveaux pour du coup avoir les anciens devenus moins cher !


----------



## dambo (28 Décembre 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Moi je ne comprends pas que ceux qui se satisfont de la génération actuelle ne voient pas l'interet d'attendre les nouveaux. Car déjà les nouveaux seront surement aux mêmes prix que les actuels (donc autant avoir le nouveau) ou alors au mieux, profiter qu'il y ait les nouveaux pour du coup avoir les anciens devenus moins cher !



+1 ... Quelqu'un qui l'achète maintenant sait que son Mac sera dépassé dans moins d'un mois ! Que pour le même prix il aurait eu beaucoup mieux (peut-être même pour moins chère si on en croit les précédentes MAJ des MB/MBP) ... 

Ok il faut pas toujours courir après la technologie etc ... mais quand on SAIT que dans un mois il y aura des modèles plus performants pour le MEME prix ou MOINS chère et qu'on le prend quand même tout de suite, c'est qu'on a du fric à foutre par les fenêtres ! (ou qu'on a un besoin absolument urgent mais ce n'est pas l'objet)


----------



## tbotw69 (28 Décembre 2009)

En l'état des choses, il vaut mieux attendre : comme ce n'est pas une dépense anodine, c'est franchement dommage de claquer 1500 et de se rendre compte 1 mois plus tard que si on avait patienté, on aurait eu des processeurs de nouvelles générations, certainement plus de DD, etc ... et que du coup, on a un truc dépassé en 1 mois au lieu de 6 

Je veux bien croire que ceux qui rabâche que l'actuel est déjà suffisant, mais moi perso, quitte à dépenser de l'argent, je préfère encore le fait sur une technologie récente plutôt qu'une qui a plus de 6 mois (même si elle marche ...) surtout que la différence de puissance entre un i5 et un core 2 Duo n'est pas négligeable.


----------



## Jeromac (28 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'espère que l'i5 sera au moins disponible à partir du 15". Ainsi que l'option mat. J'espère aussi qu'on va avoir du solide côté carte graphique, quitte à proposer deux choix de cartes pour le 15" haut de gamme et le 17", avec une option bien chère pour les riches/geeks/professionnels/joueurs.

Et j'espère que ce sera de l'ATI.

Sinon dans les idées qui pourraient être intéressantes mais qui ne deviendront pas réalité :



le superdrive deviendra une option,
apparition du port HDMI,
augmentation des définitions d'écran (en option ! par ex, le WSXGA n'est pas adapté à tout le monde sur un 15"),
nouveau système anti-chute (un parachute s'ouvre quand le mac fait une chute > 50 cm)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais c'est plus rapide


----------



## Applelink (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, moi j'espère surement pas qu'ils changent le design des MBP, ce qu'il faudrait c'est (comme tout le monde le dit) c'est un nouveau proco et un peuplus (euhh beaucoup plus de DD, 250Go ca fait pas beaucoup, surtout quand on en est a 261,8Go sur son PC^^). Sinon la CG je m'en fous un peu, comme je suis pas un gros gamer sur ordi(chui pgetre "Nolife" mais pas a cause de jeux (de merde(avis perso^^)).) . Enfin, sujet a surveiller de trèèès près, et je suis heureux d'avoir pu y mettre mon "grain de sel(je préfère le poivre ^^)"


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Décembre 2009)

Si la taille du DD est importante our toi, lorsque tu fais ta commande chez Apple tu as toujours la possibilité d'y mettre un DD plus gros
http://store.apple.com/fr/configure/MB991F/A?mco=MTM3ODM3MzU


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (29 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Si la taille du DD est importante our toi, lorsque tu fais ta commande chez Apple tu as toujours la possibilité d'y mettre un DD plus gros
> http://store.apple.com/fr/configure/MB991F/A?mco=MTM3ODM3MzU



Et oui spidey la taille compte beaucoup pour certain 
Non mais sinon je suis d'accord un DD plus gros d'origine ça ferai pas de mal 160go en entrée de gamme c'est juste surtout avec le MB à 250go lui


----------



## SPIDEY (29 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Et oui spidey la taille compte beaucoup pour certain
> Non mais sinon je suis d'accord un DD plus gros d'origine ça ferai pas de mal 160go en entrée de gamme c'est juste surtout avec le MB à 250go lui


c'est vrai que ma phrase peut être mal interprété 
Sinon pour Applelink c'est pas compliqué de changer le DD d'un mbp pour y mettre un "plus gros" et à moindre coût


----------



## dambo (29 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> c'est vrai que ma phrase peut être mal interprété
> Sinon pour Applelink c'est pas compliqué de changer le DD d'un mbp pour y mettre un "plus gros" et à moindre coût



Cela permet surtout de récupérer le DD d'origine du macbook pour en faire un DD externe ! C'est tout benef donc ! 

Mais là on s'éloigne du sujet de départ.

Pour ma part j'attends toujours des informations concernant les résolutions, qui conditionneront mon choix : 13" ou 15", tout dépendra de ça ! Si Apple continue à mettre des résolutions pitoyables sur ces deux modèles, alors je me vois mal mettre 300 ou 400 euros de plus pour 160px seulement de plus en largeur, en contrepartie d'un poids et encombrement supérieur ! :hein:


----------



## xao85 (29 Décembre 2009)

frankix a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûre qu'Apple ai envie de mettre un graveur blueray dans les Mbp, peut-être le feront il un jour, s'il y aurait une forte demande ? (Apple a proposé l'option écran mat après coup)
> Par contre je ne serai pas étonné qu'un jour le Superdrive devienne une option (à 89)



Je viens d'investir dans un home cinéma blue ray... C'est rageant de ce dire que si j'achète un mac aujourd'hui, je ne pourrai pas lire un blue ray dessus. (sauf en investissant dans un lecteur externe...) Et vu la qualité des écrans chez apple et des prix pratiqués, j'aimerai bien qu'il s'y mette.


----------



## Applelink (29 Décembre 2009)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Si la taille du DD est importante our toi, lorsque tu fais ta commande chez Apple tu as toujours la possibilité d'y mettre un DD plus gros
> http://store.apple.com/fr/configure/MB991F/A?mco=MTM3ODM3MzU


Oui, j'avais vu merci^^. Sauf que moi, je peux pas encore comander sur le net(mineur-_-') et mes parents ne veulent pas non plus( CB, trop d'argent a manipuler-_-', d'un coté je les comprends)enfin bref, j'attends des DD de départ avec une plus grosse capacité(500Go au lieu de 250Go). J'ai trop hate, mais bon faut attendre, surtout que j'aurai pas le choix, on m'achète un MacBook Pro en avril:love:


----------



## hipox (29 Décembre 2009)

Mine de rien on est pas mal à attendre la mise à jour des MBP. Certains (comme moi) on même retarder leur achat qui était déjà prévu. 
J'espère vraiment qu'on ne va pas être déçu. Je ne m'attends à une mise à jour majeure, mais tout de même, j'espère des améliorations, des changements.
Notamment pour le MBP 13" qui je l'avoue est déjà pas mal, mais pas assez novateur face au macbook blanc, qui coûte moins cher, mais je ne veux pas le macbook blanc.

Enfin bon, je prends mon mal en patience, comme tous ici, wait and see.


----------



## Somchay (29 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> oui enfin reste le sujet de la CG qui n'a pas de succession prédestinée
> 
> *enfin sinon on a pas mal vu ce qui allait changer sur le nouveau MBP :*
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

je fais parti du club de ceux qui attendent (difficilement) en vue de l'achat prochain d'un MBP 15'...

Mais je ne sais pas trop si en fait il ne vaudrait pas mieux que je prenne la version actuelle : pour moi la CG est imporatnte... pensez-vous que sur les nouveaux MBP, Apple puisse revenir en arrière et qu'il n'y ai pas de CG intégrée, ou Apple va forcément remplacer la CG actuelle qui ne se fait plus par quelquechose d'encore mieux ? C'est ce qui va vraissemblablement déterminer mon choix !

Enfin si, autre chose, le format actuel du 15' me convient très bien pour le transport, je crains que la nouvelle taille soit moins pratique...

A quand une annonce officielle des nouvelles caractéristiques complètes, j'espère avant la mise en vente quand même, l'histoire de pouvoir faire un choix


----------



## Jeromac (29 Décembre 2009)

Somchay a dit:


> Mais je ne sais pas trop si en fait il ne vaudrait pas mieux que je prenne la version actuelle : pour moi la CG est imporatnte... pensez-vous que sur les nouveaux MBP, Apple puisse revenir en arrière et qu'il n'y ai pas de CG intégrée, ou Apple va forcément remplacer la CG actuelle qui ne se fait plus par quelquechose d'encore mieux ? C'est ce qui va vraissemblablement déterminer mon choix !



C'est peu probable qu'on se retrouve avec un nouveau MBP qui offre de moins bonnes performances que l'ancien. Ce serait se tirer une balle dans le pied.

Après le chipset intégré sera moins bon que l'actuel 9400M, mais là où un tel chipset sera présent, il y aura forcément une puce graphique dédiée qui fera toute la différence.

Selon moi, les MBP qui ne pourront bénéficier de puce graphique dédiée conserveront le Core 2 Duo.



Somchay a dit:


> Enfin si, autre chose, le format actuel du 15' me convient très bien pour le transport, je crains que la nouvelle taille soit moins pratique...



Comme d'hab, certainement un mardi, le jour de leur sortie.


----------



## xao85 (29 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> C'est peu probable qu'on se retrouve avec un nouveau MBP qui offre de moins bonnes performances que l'ancien. Ce serait se tirer une balle dans le pied.
> 
> Après le chipset intégré sera moins bon que l'actuel 9400M, mais là où un tel chipset sera présent, il y aura forcément une puce graphique dédiée qui fera toute la différence.
> 
> ...



Mouai mais vu que intel font "bip" un peu tout le monde avec leur position dominante... Je sais pas trop ce qu'on va avoir dans nos futurs ordinateurs portables. Enfin j'espère qu'apple restera sur ses positions, et refusera leur chipset intégré au processeur.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Je ne vois pas ou est le problème : Apple intègre une carte graphique ATI en plus du chipset et puis c'est bon , pas de quoi s'inquiéter puisque le chipset ne gère pas l'open GL .
De plus , rester au core2duo serait une erreur puisque le i5/i7 le dépasse largement .


----------



## MacSedik (29 Décembre 2009)

Somchay a dit:


> Enfin si, autre chose, le format actuel du 15' me convient très bien pour le transport, je crains que la nouvelle taille soit moins pratique...


pas d'autres formats on en parle depuis le début, ça va être une mise à jour mineure...



Somchay a dit:


> A quand une annonce officielle des nouvelles caractéristiques complètes, j'espère avant la mise en vente quand même, l'histoire de pouvoir faire un choix



chez Apple, depuis bien longtemps, on annonce toujours au dernier moment. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ou est le problème : Apple intègre une carte graphique ATI en plus du chipset et puis c'est bon , pas de quoi s'inquiéter puisque le chipset ne gère pas l'open GL .
> De plus , rester au core2duo serait une erreur puisque le i5/i7 le dépasse largement .



non Apple, sur ce coup là va s'aligner sur les iMac proposer les nouvelles architectures pour les modèles haut de gamme.


----------



## iZiDoR (29 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> pas d'autres formats on en parle depuis le début, ça va être une mise à jour mineure...



Ben en fait, on a beau en parler depuis le début, on en sait rien....
Qui pensait que le 13" passerait en mbp ? Qui pensait que les iMacs seraient maj soudainement sur le store sans annonce préalable? Qui pensait que les iMacs passeraient en 16/9 avec lifting du design ?

Donc en gros, tout ce qu'on peut dire c'est que SI les mbp sont maj, ils seront plus performants que les anciens, ils auront une capacité de stockage augmentée et au minimum au même prix... Après, maj mineure ou majeure, seul Apple le sait et le décide....


----------



## MacSedik (29 Décembre 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ben en fait, on a beau en parler depuis le début, on en sait rien....



c'est sûr que s'il y'avait SJ ou phil Schiller ici, on atteindrai pas les 11 pages.... 



iZiDoR a dit:


> Qui pensait que le 13" passerait en mbp ? Qui pensait que les iMacs seraient maj soudainement sur le store sans annonce préalable? Qui pensait que les iMacs passeraient en 16/9 avec lifting du design ?



ce que j'appelle une màj majeure c'est celle de mars 2006 (passage à intel) ou octobre 2008 (l'unibody), après toutes les autres màj sont des révisions ou des màj mineures... 



iZiDoR a dit:


> Donc en gros, tout ce qu'on peut dire c'est que SI les mbp sont maj, ils seront plus performants que les anciens, ils auront une capacité de stockage augmentée et au minimum au même prix... Après, maj mineure ou majeure, *seul Apple le sait et le décide*....



oui Apple seul le décide ce que je disais plus haut. Mais bon comme t'as résumé on suit les rumeurs, après t'as des rumeurs qui reviennent plus que d'autres, c-à-d, l'arrivée des i5 et i7.


----------



## sbhsbh (29 Décembre 2009)

Je pensse qu ' il y aura surement du i5 pour le 15 " et du i7 pour le 17 " (le 13 " va surement garder le C2D ) et j' espere qu ' il vont metre une bonne carte graphique genre ati hd 48XX ( je reve un peu ^^) mais niveau resolution je pensse pas qu ' il vont changer l' actuelle


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

il n'y aura pas de HD48XX , au mieux , il y aura de la HD46XX je pense .
Pour les procos , je pense à du i3 sur les 13" et du i5 sur les 15"/17" , le i7 étant trop consommateur .


----------



## sbhsbh (29 Décembre 2009)

la hd 46XX est elle plus puissante que la nnidia actuel?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Oui , heureusement , mais ce ne sont que des suppositions , attention .
Je pense à ce modèle puisque Apple a tendance à mettre les mêmes GPU dans les iMac et MacBook Pro (Par exemple la GT120 et la 9600mGT ou alors les x1600).


----------



## sbhsbh (29 Décembre 2009)

Et bien il ne noux reste plus que a espérer le sorti du new mbp dans pas longtemp et une bonne carte graphique  ( genre hd 46XX :rateau

Et bonne fête a tous


----------



## arrakiss (29 Décembre 2009)

J'aime bien toute cette spéculation.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

C'est à chaque fois pareil je te signale.


----------



## arrakiss (29 Décembre 2009)

oui c'est la partie que j'aime bien. Après une fois que c'est sortie j'aime moins car j'm'achète rien lol.

Ils sont fort chez apple


----------



## Somchay (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est à chaque fois pareil je te signale.



Mais on dirait bien que c'est voulu quand même... ce n'est dû qu'à l'absence d'infos officielles à moins d'un mois de la sortie des nouveau MBP (si on en croit les rumeurs, toujours, avec une sortie fin janvier).

La raison ? Vraisemblablement pour vendre un maximum de MBP de cette génération avant la sortie des nouveaux ?


----------



## iZiDoR (29 Décembre 2009)

Somchay a dit:


> Mais on dirait bien que c'est voulu quand même... ce n'est dû qu'à l'absence d'infos officielles à moins d'un mois de la sortie des nouveau MBP (si on en croit les rumeurs, toujours, avec une sortie fin janvier).
> 
> La raison ? Vraisemblablement pour vendre un maximum de MBP de cette génération avant la sortie des nouveaux ?



En même temps, peu de société High Tech dévoile leur nouveautés à l'avance...
Ca fait aussi parti du jeu pour surprendre les concurrents...
Et puis je pense que si on traine sur des sites d'aficionados d'autres marques les rumeurs vont sûrement bon train de la même façon 
De plus étant donné qu'Intel n'a pas encore dévoilé ces nouveaux processeurs je vois mal Apple en parler avant.
Mais c'est vrai c'est marrant, surtout après quand on fait les bilans


----------



## rexet (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Bien que j'ai été élevé à la pomme pendant toute mon enfance je dois avouer avoir un PC comme ordinateur principale à l'heure d'aujourd'hui et ce depuis des années.

Je pense maintenant faire le grand pas et revenir chez Apple. J'ai d'ailleurs amorcé la revente de mon PC fixe dans l'espoir de m'offrir un MacBook Pro... nouvelle génération tant qu'à faire !

Perso j'utilise mon ordi pour :
- 50% bureautique, surf, multimédia, etc.
- 50% production musicale

J'espère que les prochains MBP seront encore plus véloce (ça bouffe les plugins audio) et surtout qu'ils n'abandonneront pas le port Firewire (protocole de ma carte son pro) !

Bon je raconte rien mais c'était histoire de flaguer ce topic et de faire mon premier pas chez vous


----------



## MacSedik (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , heureusement , mais ce ne sont que des suppositions , attention .
> Je pense à ce modèle puisque *Apple a tendance à mettre les mêmes GPU dans les iMac et MacBook Pro *(Par exemple la GT120 et la 9600mGT ou alors les x1600).



Oui ça serait logique.


----------



## massaliote (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> il n'y aura pas de HD48XX , au mieux , il y aura de la HD46XX je pense .
> Pour les procos , je pense à du i3 sur les 13" et du i5 sur les 15"/17" , *le i7 étant trop consommateur* .


 


iZiDoR a dit:


> En même temps, peu de société High Tech dévoile leur nouveautés à l'avance...
> Ca fait aussi parti du jeu pour surprendre les concurrents...
> Et puis je pense que si on traine sur des sites d'aficionados d'autres marques les rumeurs vont sûrement bon train de la même façon
> *De plus étant donné qu'Intel n'a pas encore dévoilé ces nouveaux processeurs je vois mal Apple en parler avant.*
> Mais c'est vrai c'est marrant, surtout après quand on fait les bilans


 
Il y a quelque chose que je n'arrive pas à suivre, j'avais cru comprendre que les processeurs i7 pour portables étaient déjà sortis (Asus, Dell et Hp entre autre commercialise des modèles de portables équipés de ce proc).
Sagit-il de la meme architecture de proc ou attend on une nouvelle mouture de ces i7 ?


----------



## MacSedik (29 Décembre 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> *En même temps, peu de société High Tech dévoile leur nouveautés à l'avance...*



Pour éviter "l'effet Osborne".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------




massaliote a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose que je n'arrive pas à suivre, j'avais cru comprendre que les processeurs i7 pour portables étaient déjà sortis (Asus, Dell et Hp entre autre commercialise des modèles de portables équipés de ce proc).
> *Sagit-il de la meme architecture de proc ou attend on une nouvelle mouture de ces i7* ?



non en fait intel a annoncé qu'elle présentera les nouveau processeurs lors du CES Las Vegas début Janvier. il ne sont pas encore sortis, c'est juste le Buzz dû à l'attente qui fait qu'on en parle autant. pour répondre à ta question, il s'agira bien d'une nouvelle version des i7 déjà présente sur les PC.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Les i7 sont bien déjà sortis : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i7-Notebook-Processor-Clarksfield.21025.0.html

(Pour les Pc portables).


----------



## massaliote (29 Décembre 2009)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pour éviter "l'effet Osborne".
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------
> 
> ...


 
Merci de ta réponse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------



etienne000 a dit:


> Les i7 sont bien déjà sortis : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i7-Notebook-Processor-Clarksfield.21025.0.html
> 
> (Pour les Pc portables).


 
C'est bien ce qui me semblait, mais si j'ai bien compris le nouvelle mouture qui sera présentée au CES aura de notables améliorations :

Extrait de l'article posté par MacSedik :

"Ces processeurs sont gravés en 32 nm et intègrent un contrôleur mémoire, un mode Turbo Boost qui "overclocke" le processeur (ou accélère sa puissance) automatiquement ainsi qu'un chipset graphique capable de traiter la haute définition."


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

il y a déjà la fonction d'overclock nommée turbo boost.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (29 Décembre 2009)

Bon je vais aller faire un tour à la FNAC demain moi car en fait j'en peux plus j'attends que ça je pense que à ça et j'arrive pas à me concentrer sur mes partiels donc 

Je vais le prendre surement avec en plus avantage -5% et paiment en 7 fois sans frai 
je vais me prendre du coup une jolie protection et airport express (super ce truc la vache enfin plus de câbles dans mon appart )

En plus pas besoin d'acheter le top j'en ai vraiment pas besoin pour mon utilisation en FAC 
et si je veux un jour un truc qui dépote je prendrai un imac voir un macpro si d'ici la je suis riche 

Souhaiter moi bonne chance :love:  à l'assaut !!!!!


----------



## xao85 (29 Décembre 2009)

Et encore un fou!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (29 Décembre 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Et encore un fou!



moi fou


----------



## xao85 (29 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> moi fou



Va réviser!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (29 Décembre 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Va réviser!



J'y cours j'y cours 
merci


----------



## aquafafa (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et tous!

moi aussi je souhaite acquérir un macbook pro 15" nouvelle generation.

Mais je n'en peux plus d'attendre !! Je suis actuellement sous windows:mouais: et ce sera ma premiere machine APPLE. 

J'ai envie de sauter le pas de l'ombre à la lumière ... 

Cela fait deja 3 mois que je l'attend, j'avais programmé l'achat pour noel mais en voyant ces rumeurs je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux attendre. 

Cependant concernant les dates c'est vrai que c'est flou. J'ai déja entendu 3 ou 4 janvier, puis le 15 janvier pour finir en février... pfffiooouu qu'en pensez vous ? 

pensez vous egalement que les machines seront dispo des leur mise sur le marché ( sur l'apple store ) ou qu'il y aura un délai comme sur les imac 27" ?? car la c'est plus debut janvier qu'on aura nos macbook pro entre les mains mais plutot mi fevrier voire mars...


----------



## arrakiss (29 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Bon je vais aller faire un tour à la FNAC demain moi car en fait j'en peux plus j'attends que ça je pense que à ça et j'arrive pas à me concentrer sur mes partiels donc
> 
> Je vais le prendre surement avec en plus avantage -5% et paiment en 7 fois sans frai
> je vais me prendre du coup une jolie protection et airport express (super ce truc la vache enfin plus de câbles dans mon appart )
> ...




Tu es à la fac...tu peux peut être bénéficier de Apple on campus A.K.A -12 pourcent environs sur tous les ordi apple.


----------



## iZiDoR (29 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Bon je vais aller faire un tour à la FNAC demain moi car en fait j'en peux plus j'attends que ça je pense que à ça et j'arrive pas à me concentrer sur mes partiels donc
> 
> Je vais le prendre surement avec en plus avantage -5% et paiment en 7 fois sans frai
> je vais me prendre du coup une jolie protection et airport express (super ce truc la vache enfin plus de câbles dans mon appart )
> ...



Ben à moins d'avoir un besoin urgent (mais dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas l'avoir acheté?) c'est une erreur de ne pas attendre les quelques jours qu'il reste... Car dans tout les cas tu es gagnant, soit tu auras un mbp plus performant, plus de stockage etc... Soit tu te rabas sur la gamme actuel à un prix vraiment intéressant (destockage) ou rêvons un peu, Apple décide de revoir sa gamme tarifaire et les mbp seront moins cher !!!
Dans tous les cas ça vaut le coup d'attendre et surtout au niveau financier...
Mais c'est dur


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

7 moiS sans frais, avec les frais d'assurance


----------



## LPY. (30 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Bon je vais aller faire un tour à la FNAC demain moi car en fait j'en peux plus j'attends que ça je pense que à ça et j'arrive pas à me concentrer sur mes partiels donc
> 
> Je vais le prendre surement avec en plus avantage -5% et paiment en 7 fois sans frai
> je vais me prendre du coup une jolie protection et airport express (super ce truc la vache enfin plus de câbles dans mon appart )
> ...



Je suis EXACTEMENT dans le même cas que toi ...
C'est super stressant ces rumeurs !
Moi, si je peux ajouter, j'ai un peu peur qu'il faudra attendre un peu plus ( MARS-AVRIL ?) pour voir ces new MBP commercialisé, car il y a un délais entre l'annonce-et la commercialisation ?..

Si, il n'y aurait pas de délais, Apple aurait déja lancé qq infos officielles, le temps, que le peuple puisse "save" la money un peu ET BIEN SE PREPARER :mouais: !

Enfin, c'est mon avis.

Au fait, Splinter, je vois que comme moi, tu possede un SUPER Acer portable, il date de quand ? car j'ai vu que tu disait qu'il etait en fin de vie ?

Egalement de meme pour toi "Aquafafa", de quand date ton Acer... , c'est pour savoir si l'achat de mon MBP est bien justifié


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (30 Décembre 2009)

LPY. a dit:


> Je suis EXACTEMENT dans le même cas que toi ...
> C'est super stressant ces rumeurs !
> Moi, si je peux ajouter, j'ai un peu peur qu'il faudra attendre un peu plus ( MARS-AVRIL ?) pour voir ces new MBP commercialisé, car il y a un délais entre l'annonce-et la commercialisation ?..
> 
> ...



Ba écoute mon acer a un peu plus de un an
c'est un extensa 5630 de la grosse merde en boite 

Au fait j'ai cracké mais bon en même temps le crédit à 0% ne se refuse pas et oui j'ai bien lu toutes les petites lignes pas de couilles dans le paté 
Le vendeur de la fnac m'a même offert une house la robe 
Je sais certain vont dire tu aurais du attendre ... mais moi avoir un processeur mieux ne me change rien du tout en FAC et puis comme ça je l'ai enfin j'ai SWITCHE youpi je suis trop content ça marche parfaitement c'est génial :love:


----------



## Jeromac (30 Décembre 2009)

LPY. a dit:


> Moi, si je peux ajouter, j'ai un peu peur qu'il faudra attendre un peu plus ( MARS-AVRIL ?) pour voir ces new MBP commercialisé, car il y a un délais entre l'annonce-et la commercialisation ?..



Je pense - mais ce n'est que mon opinion - qu'ils seront disponible courant février (premier quinzaine, avec une annonce fin janvier).

Sinon pour la sortie post-annonce, d'expérience, ça dépend. Il était possible de commander les MBP Unibody dès leur lancement en octobre 2008. Le délai était d'une semaine, comme d'habitude. A l'inverse, lors de la sortie des MBP 17", il a fallu parfois attendre 2 mois.

On vit dans un monde ou tout va très vite, je pense qu'il y a de fortes chances que les futurs éventuels MBP soient disponible sur l'Apple Store juste après leur présentation (si présentation il y a !)




LPY. a dit:


> Si, il n'y aurait pas de délais, Apple aurait déja lancé qq infos officielles, le temps, que le peuple puisse "save" la money un peu ET BIEN SE PREPARER :mouais: !



La logique tu sais... Apple a sa propre logique 
En tout cas, Apple ne balance jamais rien comme infos ! ça c'est un fait avéré que personne ne contredira. Même les employés bien placés dans la hierarchie d'Apple n'en savent pas énormément plus que nous. Bien sûr il y a des fuites, c'est en partie grâce à cela que les rumeurs sont alimentées.

Quand on connait la taille de la société, c'est quelque chose d'assez surprenant tout de même qu'ils arrivent à garder autant le secret avant une sortie "officielle".


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 : Si il y a une couille dans les petites lignes, l'assurance est active par défaut, tu peux la resilier pour que ton crédit soit totalement à 0% ( l'assurance c'est 4 par mois, enfin c'est calculer selon la durée de ton crédit )


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (30 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Splinter28 : Si il y a une couille dans les petites lignes, l'assurance est active par défaut, tu peux la resilier pour que ton crédit soit totalement à 0% ( l'assurance c'est 4 par mois, enfin c'est calculer selon la durée de ton crédit )



oui je sais j'ai vu c'est pour ça que j'ai dit sans assurance  je vérifie bien :rateau:


----------



## aquafafa (30 Décembre 2009)

LPY. a dit:


> Je suis EXACTEMENT dans le même cas que toi ...
> C'est super stressant ces rumeurs !
> Moi, si je peux ajouter, j'ai un peu peur qu'il faudra attendre un peu plus ( MARS-AVRIL ?) pour voir ces new MBP commercialisé, car il y a un délais entre l'annonce-et la commercialisation ?..
> 
> ...



pour répondre à ta question mon acer aspire 5920g a été acheté en juillet 2007.


----------



## MacSedik (30 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Ba écoute mon acer a un peu plus de un an
> c'est un extensa 5630 de la grosse merde en boite
> 
> Au fait j'ai cracké mais bon en même temps le crédit à 0% ne se refuse pas et oui j'ai bien lu toutes les petites lignes pas de couilles dans le paté
> ...



bienvenu sur Mac de toute façon si t'es content de ta bécane c'est l'essentiel 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------




aquafafa a dit:


> pour répondre à ta question mon acer aspire 5920g a été acheté en juillet 2007.



si ton Acer peut encore tenir un mois, bah attends avant d'acheter. sinon, achètes-en (ça ne sert à rien de cogiter) car c'est selon ces besoins. quoi qu'il arrive t'auras une machine performante.


----------



## tazevil666 (30 Décembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde !

D'abord bravo pour ce super site, très complet, très agréable à lire et à parcourir.
Je suis un petit nouveau dans le monde "Mac", et comme beaucoup j'ai décidé de sauter le pas grâce à l'iPhone que j'ai eu dans ses 3 versions : V1, 3G et 3GS.

Comme beaucoup ici, cela fait des semaines que j'hésite avant de me lancer dans l'achat d'un MBP, voyant les nouveaux modèles pointer le bout de leur nez...
Mais j'avoue que je suis un peu comme Splinter28, ca fait tellement longtemps que j'attends que j'ai craqué aujourd'hui même pour un beau MBP 13" 2,53 avec 4Go de Ram et un HDD de 320 !

Comme le disais Splinter28, c'est vrai qu'avec* l'offre de crédit à 0% + les 5% *de remise c'était dommage de passer à coté. Cependant je n'ai pas oublié le "problème" de la "prochaine" sortie ces prochains jours / semaines et j'ai poussé la reflexion un peu plus loin !

J'ai retourné le problème dans tous les sens et je vous fait profiter de la *petite astuce  que j'ai trouvée afin de pouvoir patienter le temps de la sortie* ...

Afin de profiter de l'offre *crédit à 0%* qui est valable *jusqu'au 3 janvier inclus (ce dimanche)* ( et oui c'est pour ca que je me suis dépêché) je me suis donc rendu à la Fnac, le MBP 13" à 2,53 n'était pas disponible, il fallait le commander. Il faut savoir que vous pouvez ramener un produit sous 15 jours à la Fnac, sans raison particulière. Avec bien entendu l'emballage etc.

Le fait de le commander prend déjà une 10aine de jours, plus les 15 jours de réflexion.
Cela m'amène au 24 janvier environ, et chose très importante à savoir, si vous voulez gratter quelques jours comme moi, afin d'attendre la sortie possible des nouveaux MBP, vous n'êtes pas obligés d'aller chercher le portable lorsqu'il arrive. Histoire de gratter quelques jours, afin de ne pas dépasser la date fatidique des 15 jours. *C'est la date de RETRAIT à la Fnac qui compte*, et non pas celle de l'achat. (Si le produit est à commander bien sur). Donc ca me laisse jusqu'au moins fin janvier voir même 1ere ou 2ème semaine de février, pour voir venir la chose.

Voilà j'espère que c'était clair, et que ca permettra a certain d'entre vous trop impatient comme moi de profiter d'un petit MBP et surtout du credit à 0% proposé par la FNAC, le temps que le nouveau arrive, avec la certitude de ne pas lacher de l'argent dans le vent  Alors attention ca ne marche que dans le cas précis ou la machine doit être commandé. (Car sinon 15 jours je pense que cela sera trop court d'ici la sortie)

Et au pire, d'ici fin janvier on devrait avoir de nombreuses infos sur la sortie je pense des nouveaux MBP. Rien ne vous empêche de le ramener si Apple traine un peu : la FNAC vous donne un avoir valable 3 mois. 


Edit : @Splinter28 : Comment t'a fait pour avoir une housse ???? Moi j'en ai pas eu :'( bouhouhou


----------



## Jeromac (30 Décembre 2009)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Le fait de le commander prend déjà une 10aine de jours, plus les 15 jours de réflexion.
> Cela m'amène au 24 janvier environ, et chose très importante à savoir, si vous voulez gratter quelques jours comme moi, afin d'attendre la sortie possible des nouveaux MBP, vous n'êtes pas obligés d'aller chercher le portable lorsqu'il arrive. Histoire de gratter quelques jours, afin de ne pas dépasser la date fatidique des 15 jours. *C'est la date de RETRAIT à la Fnac qui compte*, et non pas celle de l'achat. (Si le produit est à commander bien sur). Donc ca me laisse jusqu'au moins fin janvier voir même 1ere ou 2ème semaine de février, pour voir venir la chose.



Sinon dans le même genre, on peut commander sur l'Apple Store, et appeler Apple le 14 ème jours après la réception du Mac, afin de faire valoir son "droit de rétractation" en demandant un échange standard. A priori, on pourrait procéder ainsi indéfiniment et avoir un Mac tout neuf toutes les 2 semaines. Et comme l'échange est ultra rapide, on se retrouve jamais sans Mac (faut juste prévoir Time Machine tous les 15 jours ).

Si on part du principe que les nouveaux MBP seront dispo début février, ça fait à peine 3 MBP dans les mains (et donc seulement 2 appels à Apple pour faire valoir le droit).

C'est débile je sais mais pour avoir testé "ce service", je peux vous assurer qu'ils acceptent toujours un échange standard ou un remboursement direct (apparemment ils n'ont aucun historique ou alors ils ne le consultent jamais ?)

_Prudence cependant, ils ont théoriquement le droit de refuser un n-ième retour passer 7 jours de délai même si je n'ai jamais eu echo d'un tel cas..._

edit : à chaque fois que vous remettez le MBP dans la boite avant que TNT vienne le chercher, choppez les autocollants


----------



## sapiens07 (30 Décembre 2009)

Sachant que la FNAC ne fait pas de remboursements, cela veut dire que tu es lié a la FNAC. Donc pour continuer dans ton raisonnement, tu aura le portable dans 1 semaine a 10 jours, donc pour l instant tu as rien, ensuite tu as 15j pour le rendre a la FNAC. Si Apple n annonce rien dans ces fameux 15j mais debut fevrier, le probleme d aujourd'hui se repose alors mais differement, soit rendre le portable soit le garder 

Enfin, en ayant acheté a la FNAC tu es lié, donc quand les nouveaux modeles seront dispo, il te faudra attendre peut etre un peu plus que la FNAC soit approvisionné (peut etre que apple store est approvisionné plus tot, je sais pas)... Bref, c'est se compliquer la tete 

Tu as aussi la possibilité du refurb, en le rendant a la fin du delais legal tout en 'grattant" par ci - par là ...

Edit : Grillé par Jeromac


----------



## Kant1 (30 Décembre 2009)

Prochains MBP:

Proco Arrandale i5 et i7 dual core (32nm)
CG AMD HD5*** Mobility (40nm) (Peu probable vu que la sortie est debut 2010, mais si elles ne sont pas integrees c'est dommage puisque Apple prendra directement une generation de retard)

Et je pense que ce serait une bonne idee d'utiliser le gpu integre au cpu sur l'arrandale: gain en dissipation/conso et les perfs du gpu integre sont sans aucun doute suffisante pour de la video HD et toute la bureautique/photo/video envisageable sur un laptop.

Le support de l'open CL absent n'est pas forcement un probleme, il suffit de developper un driver adequat nan?

Donc pkoi pas un macbook air avec juste un i7 ultra low voltage (donc plus de chipset ni de CG a refroidir ni alimenter)?


----------



## tazevil666 (30 Décembre 2009)

Jeromac a dit:


> Si on part du principe que les nouveaux MBP seront dispo début février, ça fait à peine 3 MBP dans les mains (et donc seulement 2 appels à Apple pour faire valoir le droit).



Je ne serais peut être pas aussi vicieux ! 
Déjà le fait de pouvoir en profiter 15 jours, ca me permettra de me calmer les nerfs le temps de la sortie des nouveaux, et de commencer à découvrir mon nouveau jouet ! 

J'avais pensé à l'Apple Store aussi, mais c'est vrai que le crédit à 0% m'a bien tenté ! De plus j'aime bien avoir un magasin "physique" et l'Apple Store du carrousel n'est pas à coté de chez moi 

Enfin voilà, Mac me voici  Et dès que mon PC de bureau tombe en rade (j'espère pas trop vite quand même) je pense que je passerais définitivement sur du tout Apple !
Autodesk... si tu m'entends... please, un 3DSMAX pour OSX...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (30 Décembre 2009)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Edit : @Splinter28 : Comment t'a fait pour avoir une housse ???? Moi j'en ai pas eu :'( bouhouhou



Ba je sais pas mais il a été très commerçant j'étais étonné  pour une fois à la fnac ils font les choses comme il faut


----------



## tazevil666 (30 Décembre 2009)

@Splinter28 : tu m'étonnes qu'il a été commerçant ! Je crois que je vais refaire un tour à la Fnac demain revoir mon vendeur  C'était à quelle Fnac ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (30 Décembre 2009)

tazevil666 a dit:


> @Splinter28 : tu m'étonnes qu'il a été commerçant ! Je crois que je vais refaire un tour à la Fnac demain revoir mon vendeur  C'était à quelle Fnac ?



C'était à Tours


----------



## frankix (30 Décembre 2009)

A la Fnac les vendeurs offrent des housses car ils savent que les nouveaux Mbp vont arriver, donc ils essayent de vendre un maxi des actuels. C'est un indice irréfutable de l'arrivée imminente des prochains Mbp  .............................Nan je rigole, je n'en sais rien mais vivement qu'ils sortent arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:rateau:


----------



## Jeromac (30 Décembre 2009)

J'ai une info de dernière minute : les prochains MBP sortiront prochainement !

Quand ? euh ça je le sais pas encore, je sais juste qu'ils vont sortir.

Côté microprocesseur, je pense qu'on aura pas de grande surprise, on sait pratiquement qu'ils intégreront les Core i5 (et probablement disponible dans un premier temps sur les hauts de gammes 15" et 17").

Côté puce graphique, j'espère qu'ils vont mettre une ATI 5xxx comme dit plus haut (je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je n'ai pas envie de voir une Nvidia ). J'espère vraiment qu'ils conserveront l'option écran mat. 

J'ai revendu mon MBP 13" dans l'optique d'anticiper sa perte de valeur. Mais je suis bien avancé maintenant, je tourne sur Windows XP (mais attention, c'est la version Pro !) alors je me console en installant un thème Mac OS X sur Firefox et en retaggant ma bibliothèque iTunes.

La semaine prochaine, je restore mon iPhone.

Faut bien patienter comme on peut.

edit : Je me rends bien compte que mon post ne sert strictement à rien, mais ça me permet d'évacuer la pression de l'attente. En fait moi j'attends depuis septembre, je suis d'un naturel impatient, mais avec Apple j'apprends peu à peu à l'être.


----------



## new in mac (30 Décembre 2009)

T'aurais des références ? des sources ?

Mais sinon, j'éspère que t'as raison et qu'on attend pour quelque chose.


----------



## Jeromac (30 Décembre 2009)

new in mac a dit:


> T'aurais des références ? des sources ?
> 
> Mais sinon, j'éspère que t'as raison et qu'on attend pour quelque chose.



Ne t'inquiète pas, ils sortiront bien courant 2010.


----------



## new in mac (30 Décembre 2009)

Il y a de grandes chances, de toute manière, je ne l'aurais pas avant avril, ça me laisse du temps.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

D'un point de vue commerciale ils n'ont pas intérêt à sortir leurs nouvelles gamme en janvier.

Je penche plus pour une sortie vers mars.


----------



## sbhsbh (30 Décembre 2009)

:mouais:Et pourquoi pas en janvier?


----------



## naas (30 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h28 ----------

Surtout que les procs Intel seront dispos


----------



## tazevil666 (30 Décembre 2009)

pitié !! janvier !
Cher ipapy, j'ai été tres sage cette années, donc si tu pouvais nous sortir tes nouveaux MPB courant janvier je te ferais un beau dessin sous photoshop 
Allez, même mi février... ca ira !


----------



## LPY. (31 Décembre 2009)

Petite question un peu à part . J'ai cherché mais j'ai pas trouvé et j'ai la flemme de faire un nouveau sujet pour un petite réponse.

Etant donné que je vais d'ici Samedi, "get my MBP 15"  , (can't wait, sorry !), je voulais savoir si, comme j'ai envie de l'habillé avec une belle coque, si le MBP chaufferait plus et si c'est bien, voir pas bien, ces coques de protections ?

Avis à tous ceux qui ont essayé ou ont une certaines connaissances. 

Paix à votre Macbook, jeunes Macbookeurs !


----------



## tazevil666 (31 Décembre 2009)

Aucune idée LPY, mais en tant que nouvel "Applelien" c'est pas un peu dommage de "cacher" ton magnifique MPB dans une coque ?


----------



## MacSedik (31 Décembre 2009)

LPY. a dit:


> Petite question un peu à part . J'ai cherché mais j'ai pas trouvé et j'ai la flemme de faire un nouveau sujet pour un petite réponse.
> 
> Etant donné que je vais d'ici Samedi, "get my MBP 15"  , (can't wait, sorry !), je voulais savoir si, comme j'ai envie de l'habillé avec une belle coque, *si le MBP chaufferait plus et si c'est bien, voir pas bien, ces coques de protections* ?



En tout cas ça le rendra plus lourd sur la balance . j'en ai vu qui mettait ces coques (que je trouve personnellement moches, ça ne regarde que moi) si c'est du métal, ça aidera peut-être à le refroidir. Après si c'est du plastoc je pense que la chaleur se dissipera moins.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

A cause de noël, mi février à la limite, si ils le sortent en janvier ( ce qui est possible ) se ne serai pas un bon calcul.

Alors qu'ils viennent de réalisé un très bon coup avec le macbook blanc unibody, sa m'étonnerai donc qu'ils sortent ça juste après noël.


----------



## MacSedik (31 Décembre 2009)

d'accord avec toi à moitié, niveau stratégique sortir de nouveaux macbook pro mettra de l'ombre sur le succès du MacBook unibody. Mais Apple s'est toujours alignée sur les sortie d'intel et ce depuis 2006. Donc les prochains proco d'intel iront en priorité à Cupertino (comme c'était le cas pour les Napa, les Merom, les Penryn...).


----------



## Jeromac (31 Décembre 2009)

Sauf que là, depuis peu, Apple et Intel ont eu quelques différends (nouvelle architecture + 9400M), ce qui pourrait changer le _planning_.

Pour la coque, dans l'absolue, étant donné que la coque, constituée d'aluminium, contribue à la dissipation thermique, oui, l'ordinateur chauffera plus.

Après faut voir :


est-ce que l'ordinateur tournera 90% du temps à pleine charge ?
est-ce qu'on est en pleine canicule ?
La faible hausse de température, selon moi, est négligeable la plupart du temps. L'air chaud est dissiper en grande partie au niveau de la charnière (un peu au niveau du clavier mais cela reste également négligeable je pense...), qui n'est pas obstruée par la coque. Enfin je veux dire, mon Macbook chauffe moins quand je le lève de quelques centimètres...  et il chauffe pas toujours pareil en fonction du matériau sur lequel il est posé, etc.

On va dire que c'est un peu comme utiliser le Macbook fermé, réactivé au préalable avec clavier/souris/écran externe, avec le microprocesseur à fond. Ça va faire une hausse d'environ... disons 5°C, et au pire on peut toujours la réguler en forçant un peu la vitesse des ventilateurs.

Et de toute façon, même sans coque protectrice, le Macbook est un ordinateur qui semble chauffer plus que la moyenne (j'avais un ThinkPad il y a quelques années, il chauffait pratiquement 2 fois moins qu'un MBP actuel, à utilisation charge/équivalente).


----------



## rudons (31 Décembre 2009)

Annonce le 12 janvier 2010, et sortie à partir du 2 février 2010.


----------



## aquafafa (31 Décembre 2009)

rudons a dit:


> Annonce le 12 janvier 2010, et sortie à partir du 2 février 2010.



c'est une supposition ou une affirmation ?? ta source est'elle fiable ?

bon bou dan


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

http://www.macrumors.com/2009/12/30...d-by-internal-source-focus-on-mobility-space/

Héhé .


----------



## aquafafa (31 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.macrumors.com/2009/12/30...d-by-internal-source-focus-on-mobility-space/
> 
> Héhé .


moi je vois dans macrumors 26 janvier pas 12 janvier ...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Oui bah ce sera le 26 Janvier...


----------



## iZiDoR (31 Décembre 2009)

Allez, à chacun sa petite spéculation...
Mise à jour des MP et MBP peu après le 8 janvier mais sans annonce, comme pour l'iMac et le 26 sera réservé tablet, iPhone et tout et tout 
De toute façon, rien avant le 8 car les retours de Noël sont possible jusqu'à cette date ...


----------



## scaryfan (31 Décembre 2009)

Début novembre, je n'ai pas pu attendre... 
D'ailleurs, étant donné l'utilisation légère de l'outil informatique à la maison, le MBP 2009 me convient parfaitement... alors pourquoi attendre 2010... surtout pour une RevA qui aura ses problèmes... 

OK, je sors !!!


----------



## xao85 (31 Décembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Début novembre, je n'ai pas pu attendre...
> D'ailleurs, étant donné l'utilisation légère de l'outil informatique à la maison, le MBP 2009 me convient parfaitement... alors pourquoi attendre 2010... surtout pour une RevA qui aura ses problèmes...
> 
> OK, je sors !!!



C'est pour ça qu'il faut attendre: les anciens macbook pro seront solder dans les APR et les fnac!


----------



## iZiDoR (31 Décembre 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est pour ça qu'il faut attendre: les anciens macbook pro seront solder dans les APR et les fnac!



Enfin quelqu'un qui a compris


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Une question me taraude, pour la sortie du nouveau macbook blanc vous étiez au courant ? Et la MAJ des imac ?

Car moi je dois l'avouer je l'ai quasiment acheté dès sa sortie, alors que j'étais parti pour acheter l'autre. En gros j'en savais rien qu'il y en avais un nouveau.


----------



## scaryfan (31 Décembre 2009)

Moi, je comprends qu'en terme d'informatique, il faut savoir faire un choix... sinon, tu attends tout le temps... 



Les derniers MBP datent de mai 2009... si Apple les renouvelle en février disons, ils n'auront vécu que 10 mois... 
Si tu prends en compte 2 ou 3 mois la RevB corrigeant les problèmes de la RevA, tu te dis finalement : "pourquoi ne pas attendre les MBP de décembre 2010 ???"...

Moi, du coups, j'avais réfléchi à ressortir le 8086 qui dort dans ma cave pour attendre... 

Finalement, le MBP 13" est plus sexy... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

C'est 6 mois le cycle et ils seront renouvelés en Janvier je pense .


----------



## Jordaan (31 Décembre 2009)

Etant un futur acheteur du MPB 13"   
Dans les commentaires de l'article de Macrumors, plusieurs personnes ont déclaré qu'il n'y aura pas de core i5 dans les 13".. 
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## iZiDoR (31 Décembre 2009)

Jordaan a dit:


> Etant un futur acheteur du MPB 13"
> Dans les commentaires de l'article de Macrumors, plusieurs personnes ont déclaré qu'il n'y aura pas de core i5 dans les 13"..
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Je pense qu'il ne faut pas non plus rêver; le MBP 13' qui existe depuis peu n'est qu'un MB amélioré... le c2d sera logiquement toujours là mais avec des fréquences revues à la hausse.


----------



## LPY. (31 Décembre 2009)

Le cycle est de 6 mois ?  OK ! Donc autant attendre ceux qui sortiront courant Septembre-Decembre pour l'avoir sous le sapin et il seront bcp bcp plus puissant que ceux sortie en Juin et ceux qui sortiront en Fevrier ( Janvier ?)...

On n'en finira jamais lol ! Achetons le quand bon nous semble, on s'en fou de toute facon ! Un Mac Pro perd difficilement de sa valeur ! Il y aura toujours des ******* qui le prendront volontier sur des sites de reventes !:rose:


----------



## iZiDoR (31 Décembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Moi, je comprends qu'en terme d'informatique, il faut savoir faire un choix... sinon, tu attends tout le temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord sur le fait que tu attends tout le temps... mais quand une très probabla màj arrive dans les jours qui précèdent l'achat, il est bien plus judicieux d'attendre...
On parle pas de quelqu'un qui a un besoin urgent car cette personne ne viendrait  même pas sur ce forum et irait directement dans la partie "switch & conseil d'achat".
Pourquoi attendre? déstockage des anciennes gammes... l'éventuelle revente plus tard... avoir un MBP amélioré pour le même prix voire inférieur... le plaisir de l'attente


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais quand ton c2d sera dépassé 2 mois après l'achat , t'es dégouté quand même.


----------



## iZiDoR (31 Décembre 2009)

LPY. a dit:


> Le cycle est de 6 mois ?  OK ! Donc autant attendre ceux qui sortiront courant Septembre-Decembre pour l'avoir sous le sapin et il seront bcp bcp plus puissant que ceux sortie en Juin et ceux qui sortiront en Fevrier ( Janvier ?)...
> 
> On n'en finira jamais lol ! Achetons le quand bon nous semble, on s'en fou de toute facon ! Un Mac Pro perd difficilement de sa valeur ! Il y aura toujours des ******* qui le prendront volontier sur des sites de reventes !:rose:



Ton discours est quelque peu biaisé, on dit pas d'attendre 6 mois ou un an, mais quelques jours.... Elle est là la grosse différence


----------



## tbotw69 (31 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement, on pourrait toujours repousser l'achat ... mais c'est un peu bête d'acheter un truc et le lendemain de se lever en disant "merde, il y a mieux à 2 semaines près"


----------



## chacha95 (31 Décembre 2009)

J'attends les core i5/i7 avec impatience...

Sont-ils vraiment plus puissant que les Core2duo ?


----------



## divoli (31 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais quand ton c2d sera dépassé 2 mois après l'achat , t'es dégouté quand même.


Il ne sera pas "dépassé" 2 mois après l'achat. L'évolution ne sera pas aussi flagrante.

Et si tu commences à raisonner comme ça, tu seras "dégouté" à chaque renouvellement...

J'ai un MBP 15" de juin 2007 et je ne le trouve pas "dépassé". Au contraire, je le trouve mieux que ceux actuels à certains égard. J'ai une connectique plus couillue (dont un port expresscard qui me permet de connecter à peu près tout), j'ai un superbe écran mat sans cette cochonnerie de vitre, l'Apple remote était fournie avec, etc... Et il tient parfaitement la route coté logiciels.


----------



## aquafafa (31 Décembre 2009)

Pour ma part tant que la rumeur n'etait pas encore installée, j'avais décidé de prendre le macbookpro 15" milieu de gamme à 1799 euros.

Le macbookpro de janvier 2010 equivalent à celui à 1799 euros pourrai comporter quoi ? cg , proco, ram etc..??


----------



## chacha95 (31 Décembre 2009)

aquafafa a dit:


> Pour ma part tant que la rumeur n'etait pas encore installée, j'avais décidé de prendre le macbookpro 15" milieu de gamme à 1799 euros.
> 
> Le macbookpro de janvier 2010 equivalent à celui à 1799 euros pourrai comporter quoi ? cg , proco, ram etc..??


...tout ce qui compose un ordinateur portable !


----------



## aquafafa (31 Décembre 2009)

chacha95 a dit:


> ...tout ce qui compose un ordinateur portable !




réponse tres interessante et constructive je trouve... :mouais:


----------



## tazevil666 (31 Décembre 2009)

aquafafa a dit:


> Pour ma part tant que la rumeur n'etait pas encore installée, j'avais décidé de prendre le macbookpro 15" milieu de gamme à 1799 euros.
> 
> Le macbookpro de janvier 2010 equivalent à celui à 1799 euros pourrai comporter quoi ? cg , proco, ram etc..??



J'espère qu'il y aura quand même au moins un écran ... :mouais:
Je taquine 

Pour l'instant c'est un grand mystère, comme à chaque fois !
Finalement je pencherais bien sur une dispo avant le 26 en effet... Je ne penses pas qu'il y ait d'annonce, pour une mise à jour mineure (changement de proc, ou de fréquence, et éventuellement de CG).
Pourvu que mon MBP commandé hier à la Fnac n'arrive pas trop vite...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (31 Décembre 2009)

tazevil666 a dit:


> J'espère qu'il y aura quand même au moins un écran ... :mouais:
> Je taquine
> 
> Pour l'instant c'est un grand mystère, comme à chaque fois !
> ...



MACgouilleur va


----------



## gildas1 (31 Décembre 2009)

aquafafa a dit:


> réponse tres interessante et constructive je trouve... :mouais:




autant que de demander ce qu'il va y avoir ds les nouveaux MBP

comment veux tu que l'on sache ce qu'il y a dedans????


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (31 Décembre 2009)

Arf qui sait peut être que avec madame irma j'aurai des répones ... 

Sinon je suis bien content de mon MBP et surtout content de pas avoir pris le MB blanc qui apparrement a pas mal de soucis avec la revA au niveau de la batterie au moins je suis sur une bonne base sur mon MBP revB je risque pas d'être dégouter mais chacun son point de vue :love:


----------



## chacha95 (1 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> réponse tres interessante et constructive je trouve... :mouais:


Ben relis un peu ta question ah ah Ta question m'invite à compléter tes points de suspension
rhoo je t'embête un peu désolé hein!

Je suis un peu dans la même situation que toi. Mon père a acheté son dernier macintosh ... il y a 7 ans ! (un powerbook 1,67 ghz). Il est trèèèès impatient de l'avoir. Mais je pense qu'il faut mieux qu'il attende ce nouveau cru!


----------



## aquafafa (1 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ben relis un peu ta question ah ah Ta question m'invite à compléter tes points de suspension
> rhoo je t'embête un peu désolé hein!
> 
> Je suis un peu dans la même situation que toi. Mon père a acheté son dernier macintosh ... il y a 7 ans ! (un powerbook 1,67 ghz). Il est trèèèès impatient de l'avoir. Mais je pense qu'il faut mieux qu'il attende ce nouveau cru!




tout ce que je demandai c'etait si quelqu'un avait une idee sur la compo des macbook pro c'est tout!

Vu que les suppositions vont bon train ici et que je pense que ce sujet est fait pour cela, j'ai pensé que ma question etait dans les cordes! apparemment non ...

désolé d avoir posé une question idiote qui a fait perdre du temps en ecriture à certain qui apparemment s'ennuyaient en ce reveillon de jour de l'an.

bonne année


----------



## scaryfan (1 Janvier 2010)

Allez, peu importe à quoi ils vont ressembler ces MBP 2010... 

BONNE ANNÉE !!!!


----------



## Rezv@n (1 Janvier 2010)

Allez avec un peu de chance plus que 26 jours de patience !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il ne sera pas "dépassé" 2 mois après l'achat. L'évolution ne sera pas aussi flagrante.
> 
> Et si tu commences à raisonner comme ça, tu seras "dégouté" à chaque renouvellement...
> 
> J'ai un MBP 15" de juin 2007 et je ne le trouve pas "dépassé". Au contraire, je le trouve mieux que ceux actuels à certains égard. J'ai une connectique plus couillue (dont un port expresscard qui me permet de connecter à peu près tout), j'ai un superbe écran mat sans cette cochonnerie de vitre, l'Apple remote était fournie avec, etc... Et il tient parfaitement la route coté logiciels.



Oui mais c'est parce que on est toujours aux c2d qu'il n'est pas dépassé (je préfère ta génération de MBP pour les points sus-cités) , alors que là , les Macbook Pro actuels qui n'ont pas d'avance par rapport aux anciens (même les tous premiers C2D de 2006) vont se voir renouveler par une nouvelle architecture bien plus véloce.De plus , avec le i5/i7 , les Mbp ne seront pas dépassés dans 3 ans (comme les MBP de 2006 aujourd'hui).
Je ne sais pas si je me suis bien exprimé (j'ai du mal à expliquer sur le coup ).


----------



## sapiens07 (1 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac installes Windows 7 et tu vas kiffer !


----------



## scaryfan (1 Janvier 2010)

"kiffer", ça peut vouloir dire 'perdre la tête'...


----------



## MacSedik (1 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Allez avec un peu de chance plus que 26 jours de patience !



ce n'est qu'une supposition le 26!  Aprés il y'a de fortes chances que ça soit ça, mais c'est pas sûr. cet Event (qui n'a pas été confirmé) sera dédié au monde mobile, donc n'espérez pas trop sinon vous allez être déçus.


----------



## chacha95 (1 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> tout ce que je demandai c'etait si quelqu'un avait une idee sur la compo des macbook pro c'est tout!
> 
> Vu que les suppositions vont bon train ici et que je pense que ce sujet est fait pour cela, j'ai pensé que ma question etait dans les cordes! apparemment non ...
> 
> ...


Apparement, je n'étais pas le seul à m'ennuyer en ce réveillon de jour de l'an 

bonne année à toi macuseuse


----------



## sapiens07 (1 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Apparement, je n'étais pas le seul à m'ennuyer en ce réveillon de jour de l'an
> 
> bonne année à toi macuseuse



Le compte est bon


----------



## aquafafa (1 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Apparement, je n'étais pas le seul à m'ennuyer en ce réveillon de jour de l'an
> 
> bonne année à toi macuseuse


*bonne année à toutes et tous ! *


----------



## tazevil666 (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonne année à tous 

Bon maintenant que 2010 est commencée, croisons les doigts pour avoir rapidement des news de nos nouveaux MBP ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

*C'EST BON ILS SONT SORTIS *

_Nan je rigole 

_


----------



## Ekow (2 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> *C'EST BON ILS SONT SORTIS *
> 
> _Nan je rigole
> 
> _



Mauvaise blague ! ^^
Bonne année à tous quand même


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

... j'y est même pas cru le temps d'arriver au apple store j'avais compris ...


----------



## tazevil666 (2 Janvier 2010)

@Artguillaume : Tu commences mal 2010 hein  Et les bonnes résolutions alors ? Pas de frayeur à ses petits camarades 
Je propose qu'on le pende haut et court 

Moi non plus de toute façon j'y ai pas cru


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> ... j'y est même pas cru le temps d'arriver au apple store j'avais compris ...



Le pire c'est que moi même après avoir écrit ça je suis allé vérifier sur l'apple store 

bonne année


----------



## tazevil666 (2 Janvier 2010)

Sait-on jamais, t'a bien eu raison... un voeux exaucé peut être !

L'année prochaine c'est sur je mettrai une crèche sous le sapin, avec notre cher iPapy à la place du petit jésus ! Avec un peu de chance...

(Et accessoirement, ce cher Steve Ballmer aussi, mais à la place de l'âne)


----------



## LPY. (2 Janvier 2010)

Je vous écrit directement du MBP 15 pouces, que je viens d'acquérir aujourd'hui ! Ahh, quel plaisir, je dirais, c'est pas autant la galere de passer de Windows à Mac finalement 

J'ai une petite question cependant encore, désolé, qui ne concerne pas le sujet... J'ai trouvé énormement de post mais bon rien de m'aide vraiment et j'attends juste une simple réponse assez claire...

Donc voila, j'ai chargé mon MBP à fond tout à l'heure et je l'utilise la seulement avec la batterie ( donc pas charger) histoire de la decharger à fond, puis la recharger apres... J'ai lu que c'est ce qu'il fallait faire en cas de premiere utilisation, non ?

Ensuite, justement, je ne sais pas ! Quand, je suis dessus chez moi, sachant que de temps en temps, je bouge de piece, je laisse tout le temps le MPB chargé sur secteur, avec la batterie dedans ? sans la batterie (ouais mais si je bouge et que c'est sur secteur, ca s'eteindra...) ? OU je reste avec mon MBP que avec la batterie et des qu'il arrive a un niveaux faible, je fais une recharge complete avec chargeur et je renouvelle ce processus tout le temps etc..

Je demande ca, car avec mon précedent PC, j'ai vraiment fait nimp avec la batterie !


----------



## MacSedik (2 Janvier 2010)

LPY. a dit:


> Je vous écrit directement du MBP 15 pouces, que je viens d'acquérir aujourd'hui ! Ahh, quel plaisir, je dirais, c'est pas autant la galere de passer de Windows à Mac finalement
> 
> J'ai une petite question cependant encore, désolé, qui ne concerne pas le sujet... J'ai trouvé énormement de post mais bon rien de m'aide vraiment et j'attends juste une simple réponse assez claire...
> 
> ...



autant te le dire, ce sujet a dejà été abordé des milliers de fois donc je te passe ce lien qui pourra t'aider .


----------



## LPY. (2 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> autant te le dire, ce sujet a dejà été abordé des milliers de fois donc je te passe ce lien qui pourra t'aider .



Déja lu, comme je t'ai dit, je voudrais juste un seul avis mais bien detaillé d'un utilisateur Mac.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

LPY. a dit:


> Déja lu, comme je t'ai dit, je voudrais juste un seul avis mais bien detaillé d'un utilisateur Mac.



et bien regarde sur le forum il y a plein de sujet à ce propos et ce sont bien des expériences de MACusers 
voila


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Janvier 2010)

La batterie est inamovible...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> La batterie est inamovible...



+1 je me demandais aussi mais bon je pense que la lecture ne fait pas de mal donc tu peux t'y mettre LPY car ne pas savoir que la batterie est inamovible nous montre bien ton manque d'info sur le sujet  (à moins d'une erreur :mouais:...)

Bref retournons à nos moutons le MBP 2010


----------



## scaryfan (2 Janvier 2010)

Il faut utiliser ton MBP comme un portable sans te soucier de la batterie et de comment elle vit...
Il faut juste calibrer ta batterie une fois tous les 2 mois...

Moi, c'est ce que je remarque... j'ai mon MBP depuis le 22/11/2009 et je l'ai calibré 2 fois... 
Il affiche de 96% à 98%... et j'en suis à 22 cycles de charges... :hein: ... soit un cycle tous les 2 jours...

Franchement, c'est confortable...


----------



## tazevil666 (2 Janvier 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Splinter28, on repasse sur le sujet principal du post : Les nouveaux MPB grand cru 2010 !!! Bon même si il n'y a pas grand chose à dire pour le moment il faut bien le dire lol


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

Mais je pense que va y avoir des news dans pas trop longtemps étant donné que y avait des trucs qui devait sortir au début de l'année en composant si je ne me trompe pas


----------



## tazevil666 (2 Janvier 2010)

Tu as toute à fait raison, CES de Las Vegas du 7 au 11 janvier ...
Intel présente ses nouveaux processeurs i3 / i5 et i7 mobile ! Autrement dit pour notebook et autre...
Avec un  peu de chance le soir même on aura peut-être droit aux nouveaux Macbook Pro sur le Store !
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai d'annonces pour les nouveaux modèles, ca reste un changement mineur malgrès tout. Apple va nous mettre la mise à jour en douce sur le Store 
On verra... Mais je pense que l'on devrait avoir pas mal d'infos à partir de la fin de semaine prochaine !!!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

si les nouveau MBP sorte tout de suite je peut toujours utiliser le retour à la fnac qui est autorisé pour combien de temps ??

Non mais de toute façon ils vont pas sortir demain et je suis content du mien


----------



## mcStill (2 Janvier 2010)

Salut, je pense acheter un macbook pro 15" dans pas trop longtemps. 
Alors je me demandais si cette info sur un macbook pro qui sortirait récament était fondé ?
 Il y a t-il une source pour confirmer ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

mcStill a dit:


> Salut, je pense acheter un macbook pro 15" dans pas trop longtemps.
> Alors je me demandais si cette info sur un macbook pro qui sortirait récament était fondé ?
> Il y a t-il une source pour confirmer ?



Oui on va dire qu'elle est plutôt bien fondé car les MBP arrive en fin de cycle et tu verra si tu lis le post en entier que tous les sites de prix d'achat pour les MAC disent d'attendre la mise à jour 
Pour ma part je n'ai pas attendu j'avais envie de l'avoir tout de suite et surtout de bénéficier du crédit gratuit de la fnac pour noël 

Vu que souhait un MBP en 15" je te conseil d'attendre vraiment parce que les nouveau processeur de la gamme i de chez intel vont surement être implémenter dans les new MBP donc la oui ça faut le coup d'attendre pour un 13" on va dire que c'est plus mitigé comme situation ... 
Attends d'autant plus si tu veux prendre un 15" haut de gamme je pense que là ça serait vraiment dommage d'acheter tout de suite ... 

Maintenant à toi de voir fait comme tu le sens ...


----------



## mcStill (2 Janvier 2010)

C'est juste que vu que je n'ai pas vu d'infos précise et que je ne veux pas attendre quelques mois.

Je vais attendre jusqu'en février, si d'ici là pas de news. J'irais prendre le mbp actuel.

Merci en tout cas


----------



## rudons (2 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> si les nouveau MBP sorte tout de suite je peut toujours utiliser le retour à la fnac qui est autorisé pour combien de temps ??
> 
> Non mais de toute façon ils vont pas sortir demain et je suis content du mien



Si tu as acheté ton mac il y a moins de 2 semaines, et que le nouveau macbook pro sort dans 1 semaine, tu pourras peut être profiter de la réduction qui va se faire sur les macbookpro anciens pour laisser place aux nouveaux.
C'est ce que j'ai fait quand j'ai acheté mon IMAC a la fnac, et que j'ai vu la sortie du nouveau 3 semaines apres et du coup le modele démodé passé en promotion. 
La fnac m'a remboursé la difference entre le prix que j'ai eu et celui affiché du a la promotion.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

rudons a dit:


> Si tu as acheté ton mac il y a moins de 2 semaines, et que le nouveau macbook pro sort dans 1 semaine, tu pourras peut être profiter de la réduction qui va se faire sur les macbookpro anciens pour laisser place aux nouveaux.
> C'est ce que j'ai fait quand j'ai acheté mon IMAC a la fnac, et que j'ai vu la sortie du nouveau 3 semaines apres et du coup le modele démodé passé en promotion.
> La fnac m'a remboursé la difference entre le prix que j'ai eu et celui affiché du a la promotion.



Merci c'est bon a savoir ça quand même ... qu'il sorte et je serai aux anges alors  :love:


----------



## tazevil666 (2 Janvier 2010)

Bon à savoir en effet, j'ai commandé le mien aussi (qui devrait arriver d'ici 10 jours).
Sinon pour Splinter28, c'est 15 jours le délai pour rammener un produit à la Fnac !
Sauf si tu l'a acheter avant le 25 décembre, je crois que c'est 1 mois 
Sinon tu peux toujours le rammener, et la Fnac te fais un avoir valable 3 mois... à méditer !
Je verrais bien perso ce que je fais ou non ! C'est insupportable cette attente :'(


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Janvier 2010)

Bon est en 2010 alors ils sortent quand ses nouveaux MBP !!!


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2010)

Quand tu écriras en français.


----------



## xao85 (3 Janvier 2010)

Moi je dis en Fevrier. Soyez pas pressé.


----------



## dambo (3 Janvier 2010)

Moi je dis 12 janvier ! Avant ce n'est pas possible car les retours des achats de Noel sont encore possibles.... Les processeurs seront sortis... Apple ne peut pas attendre un mois avant de les mettre dans le MBP !  Et puis le 26 il y a trop de choses a annoncer... ;-)


----------



## aquafafa (3 Janvier 2010)

12 janvier ce serait parfait ! dur dur d'attendre...


----------



## tazevil666 (3 Janvier 2010)

@Dambo : j'espère que tu as raison  mais cela se tient. En effet trop de chose a annoncer le 26. Et la possible évolution des MBP n'est que mineure. Donc probablement pas d'annonce, juste une mise a jour du Store en loosdé  en plus souvenez vous, lors de la sortie des Core2Duo, Apple avait même mis a jour le Store et ses MBP la veille de l'annonce d'Intel... Le seul truc qui m'inquiète c'est cette histoire de chipset graphique ! En espérant que cela ne retarde pas la sortie. :'(


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Ce serait bien le 12 Janvier .

Après , c'est vrai que le 26 serait plus adapté à la iSlate et aux nouveaux ipod touch avec caméra , mais un "one more thing" ne serait pas de trop .

Qui sait ? Wait and see !


----------



## scaryfan (3 Janvier 2010)

Vous rêvez ou quoi ???? 

Les annonces sont les suivantes :

1 - Abandon de l'OS X pour Windows 7 ... 
2 - Sous-traitance de la fabrication des prochains iMac et MBP par Acer... 
3 - iPhone avec un clavier classique, terminé l'écran tactile et écran en plastoc... :rateau:
4 - iMac livrés gratuitement avec flashes écran et problème de disque dur... 

*BONNE ANNÉE !!!*

Non, vivement des nouvelles sympathiques qu'il faudra suivre en direct le 26 janvier...


----------



## MacSedik (3 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> ...*Qui sait* ? Wait and see !



Justement on en sait rien, il y'a quelqu'un ici qui a dit ici une phrase fort juste : la m-à-j pourrait bien être sans Special Event... juste une petite fermeture du store et hop!
sinon autre chose, la majorité de ceux qui attendent la màj en janvier, peuvent se satisfaire des Core2Duo actuels  au lieu d'attendre le coeur noué, d'ailleurs il y'en a qui se sont fait plaisir. 

Pour le 26, ce n'est pas encore confirmé par Apple (sans blague!). d'ailleurs ils vont le confirmer que 2 jour avant comme d'hab quoi, disant le 23-24 janvier on en saura plus.  

ha le suspens et le buzz vous pouvez compter sur Cupertino!

Sinon Bonne Année à toutes et à tous.


----------



## gildas1 (3 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> sinon autre chose, la majorité de ceux qui attendent la màj en janvier, peuvent se satisfaire des Core2Duo actuels  au lieu d'attendre le coeur noué, d'ailleurs il y'en a qui se sont fait plaisir.



bourdel depuis que je le dis... A part beneficier de tarif preferentiel sur les C2D, la course aux perfs je suis pas preneur... (sauf pour les ssd)


----------



## tazevil666 (3 Janvier 2010)

D'accord avec toi, mais après tout dépend l'utilisation que tu en as ! Peut être que cela ne te concerne pas mais je peux comprendre que quelqu'un qui a besoin Dun minimum de perf ai le cul entre 2 chaises, surtout quand on voit les test plutôt impressionnant des nouveaux Core i3/i5 et i9 !!! Perso j'ai craqué quand même


----------



## mcStill (3 Janvier 2010)

Pensez vous que l'on peut espérer un lecteur blue-ray et une entré hdmi ?

Sinon pour ceux qui n'ont pas spécialement besoin de tant de performance dans le supossé nouveau mbp, la baisse de prix du macbook pro actuel est quand même intéressante. 
Enfin pour moi c'est, wait and see.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> bourdel depuis que je le dis... A part beneficier de tarif preferentiel sur les C2D, la course aux perfs je suis pas preneur... (sauf pour les ssd)



+1 
Avoir un super processeur (enfin les Core i3 ne sont "que" des 2 coeurs à 2,1Ghz ou 2,23Ghz sans turbo-boost, hypertreading donc bon) et une carte graphique (ou puce graphique integrée beurk) qui date de 2 ans (9600M pour ne citer qu'elle ) cela n'a aucun intêret...

Au risque de me répéter, même pour de la programmation/calculs cela ne sert à rien une telle configuration, car il faut savoir que les compilateurs C/C++, Matlab et bien d'autres s'appuient sur les cartes graphiques pour améliorer le temps de calcul... De plus, pour des logiciels de retouche photos et autres la CG est primordiale, comme pour les jeux. Enfin, avoir un Core i7 et n'utiliser que 10% du processeur c'est totalement sans intérêt. Mon C2D me suffit amplement pour ma part sur un ordinateur portable. Si je veux faire de la programmation, de la retouche vidéo, etc. tout cela en même temps je passe sur un Mac Pro par exemple, mais ne reste pas sur un portable qui n'est de toute façon pas fait pour une utilisation "poussée".


----------



## MacSedik (3 Janvier 2010)

mcStill a dit:


> Pensez vous que l'on peut espérer un lecteur blue-ray et une entré hdmi ?



Franchement, peu de chances. la BluRay faut d'abord la mettre sur les Mac Pro, ensuite l'embarquer sur les laptops. l'entrée HDMI est barrée par le mini-display port qui a de beaux jours devant lui (selon Apple!).


----------



## tazevil666 (3 Janvier 2010)

@MacSedik : +1 Complètement d'accord ! Sur et certain que pour le bluray c'est mort. Trop gourmand pour le moment et puis bon il ne faut pas oublier qu'Apple est toujours un peu a la bourre sur certaine normes techno... Dans un passé très proche Apple étai le seul constructeur a proposer encore des graveurs CD uniquement (pas de gravure DVD possible) alors que ce n'était plus le cas depuis des années chez l'ensemble des constructeurs PC ! Donc a mon avis c'est pas demain la veille que nous allons voir des Mac/Macbook équipés du bluray  Quand au Hdmi je n'y crois pas non plus ! Comme le disait MacSedik Apple vient de nous pondre son mini display port... dont ils sont visiblement très fiers (financieremet parlant j'imagine) ! Pourquoi intègrer un port Hdmi alors qu'ils peuvent te vendre un adaptateur a 30euros ??? Nan mais franchement quelle idée saugrenue


----------



## PO_ (3 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Franchement, peu de chances. la BluRay faut d'abord la mettre sur les Mac Pro, ensuite l'embarquer sur les laptops. l'entrée HDMI est barrée par le mini-display port qui a de beaux jours devant lui (selon Apple!).



d'autant plus que j'imagine que tu parles d'une SORTIE hdmi, alors que l'interlocuteur auquel tu réponds parlait d'une ENTRÉE. 

Une entrée hdmi, aucune chance, 

une sortie hdmi, aucune chance non plus ...


----------



## MacSedik (3 Janvier 2010)

oh boulette!! oui je voulais dire sortie HDMI (embarquée donc)!


----------



## gildas1 (3 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> +1
> Avoir un super processeur (enfin les Core i3 ne sont "que" des 2 coeurs à 2,1Ghz ou 2,23Ghz sans turbo-boost, hypertreading donc bon) et une carte graphique (ou puce graphique integrée beurk) qui date de 2 ans (9600M pour ne citer qu'elle ) cela n'a aucun intêret...




Sur le papier c'est le proco qui fait vendre, les acheteurs potentiels LAMBDA qui tattent rien et qui vont juste surfer et regarder des videos sur youtube, ne jurent que par le proco, "à celui qui aura la plus grosse" dans notre cas c'est celui qui en aura le plus  ... de coeurs 
"wow je veux le proco le plus rapide... Pour quoi faire? ... ben je sais pas mais je veux le plus rapide" 
ou "tu penses qu'un C2D avec 4Go de ddr sera suffisant pour ouvrir des mkv, ou pour surfer? j'ai peur qu'ouvrir 4 programmes en meme tps le mette sur les genoux" 

si vous avait plus d'argent à foutre acheter un ssd LA vous verez un chgt 




cocenrnant la carte graphique travaillait sur poposhop donc en 2 D ne fait pas intervenir tant de ressources... La 9400M me convient bien qu'une 9600M serait pas mal


----------



## Applelink (3 Janvier 2010)

Salut! Vous avez remarqué la baisse des pris sur le Store? Je voulais demander est-ce que c'est pareil en magasins ( Une remise de presque 100 ça fait beaucoup^^)? Est-ce que ça va rester, descendre, monter?  Bonne année à tous et à toutes!!!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

Applelink a dit:


> Salut! Vous avez remarqué la baisse des pris sur le Store? Je voulais demander est-ce que c'est pareil en magasins ( Une remise de presque 100 ça fait beaucoup^^)? Est-ce que ça va rester, descendre, monter?  Bonne année à tous et à toutes!!!



De mon côté je ne constate aucune baisse de prix ...


----------



## hipox (3 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Sur le papier c'est le proco qui fait vendre, les acheteurs potentiels LAMBDA qui tattent rien et qui vont juste surfer et regarder des videos sur youtube, ne jurent que par le proco, "à celui qui aura la plus grosse" dans notre cas c'est celui qui en aura le plus  ... de coeurs
> "wow je veux le proco le plus rapide... Pour quoi faire? ... ben je sais pas mais je veux le plus rapide"
> ou "tu penses qu'un C2D avec 4Go de ddr sera suffisant pour ouvrir des mkv, ou pour surfer? j'ai peur qu'ouvrir 4 programmes en meme tps le mette sur les genoux"
> 
> ...




lol! Marrant ton message, mais tellement véridique...
Toutefois à l'heure actuelle, je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre. Pourquoi? Bah même si la nouvelle génération, qui sort ne nous intéresse pas, simplement pour la baisse de prix que va prendre la génération 2009, ça vaut le coup d'attendre, si le besoin n'est pas urgent. Puis, on ne sait jamais, même si les prédictions laissent entrevoir une maj mineure, peut être que des choses intéressantes pourront toujours nous faire préférer cette nouvelle génération Puis autre chose à ne pas négliger, imaginons, que tu aies besoin de ton ordinateur seulement pour 2 ans dans le cadre de tes études, il faut aussi penser à la revente, à la cote de ta machine, la perte de valeur qu'elle aura subi... et tout le tralala. 
Enfin tout ça pour dire que je pourrais trouver mille raisons de faire attendre un utilisateur même lambda pour acheter son mac


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Sur le papier c'est le proco qui fait vendre, les acheteurs potentiels LAMBDA qui tattent rien et qui vont juste surfer et regarder des videos sur youtube, ne jurent que par le proco, "à celui qui aura la plus grosse" dans notre cas c'est celui qui en aura le plus  ... de coeurs
> "wow je veux le proco le plus rapide... Pour quoi faire? ... ben je sais pas mais je veux le plus rapide"
> ou "tu penses qu'un C2D avec 4Go de ddr sera suffisant pour ouvrir des mkv, ou pour surfer? j'ai peur qu'ouvrir 4 programmes en meme tps le mette sur les genoux"
> 
> ...



+1 encore vive les gens qui ne regarde jamais la consommation au niveau du processeur ... quand ma RAM est presque pleine le processeur n'est lui que à 5% d'utilisation ...


----------



## Applelink (3 Janvier 2010)

Dsl je viens de re-regarder et a ma grande surprise les prix sont redevenus normaux 

PS:J'avais remarqué cette baisse de prix cet aprés-midi


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> cocenrnant la carte graphique travaillait sur poposhop donc en 2 D ne fait pas intervenir tant de ressources... La 9400M me convient bien qu'une 9600M serait pas mal



Oui, sauf que fournir un ordinateur neuf et MaJ 2010 avec une CG qui date de 2 ans (voir 3 ans) à un prix aux environs de 1000 c'est de l'abus... (une 9400M coûte 50 neuve et je rappelle n'est plus produite par NVidia pour vous dire...). Cherchez l'erreur : iMac Core i7 avec une... ATI 4870 (vieille de bientôt 2 ans, info en passant )


----------



## gildas1 (3 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> +1 encore vive les gens qui ne regarde jamais la consommation au niveau du processeur ... quand ma RAM est presque pleine le processeur n'est lui que à 5% d'utilisation ...




faut pas leur en vouloir ceux qui ne jurent que par le proco ne sont pas des macusers avec un gd savoir ...

je veux dire qu'ils ne sont pas ouverts à toutes informations pouvant les aider PUIS c'est ce genre de gens qui repetent à tour de bras les conneries entendu de la soeur du cousin du beau-pere de Regis qui travaille en tant qu'homme de menage chez un APR

là où c'est rigolo c'est que lorsqu'ils souhaitent revendre leur matos ben du coup leur mac devient la machine la plus puissante qu'apple n'ai jamais construit 
et qu'à les ecouter ils ont le coeur brisé de s'en separer


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> faut pas leur en vouloir ceux qui ne jurent que par le proco ne sont pas des macusers avec un gd savoir ...
> 
> je veux dire qu'ils ne sont pas ouverts à toutes informations pouvant les aider PUIS c'est ce genre de gens qui repetent à tour de bras les conneries entendu de la soeur du cousin du beau-pere de Regis qui travaille en tant qu'homme de menage chez un APR
> 
> ...



ouais c'est sur  .... c'est même la vérité vrai :rateau:


----------



## lacrepe (3 Janvier 2010)

Applelink a dit:


> Dsl je viens de re-regarder et a ma grande surprise les prix sont redevenus normaux
> 
> PS:J'avais remarqué cette baisse de prix cet aprés-midi



Salut à tous, je suis juste inscrit.

J'ai pas pas vu de baisse de prix sur l'Apple Store pour ma part.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

lacrepe a dit:


> Salut à tous, je suis juste inscrit.
> 
> J'ai pas pas vu de baisse de prix sur l'Apple Store pour ma part.



Bienvenue à toi sur MAC G

Et pour la baisse des prix elle n'a pas eu lieux je pense que il y a eu confusion ... une baisse soudaine de 100&#8364; étrange quand même ... c'est parce qu'en pensant trop fort à une baisse le cerveau n'est plus rationnel ...


----------



## Applelink (3 Janvier 2010)

> Et pour la baisse des prix elle n'a pas eu lieux je pense que il y a eu confusion ... une baisse soudaine de 100&#8364; étrange quand même ... c'est parce qu'en pensant trop fort à une baisse le cerveau n'est plus rationnel ...


 Non, ne t'inquiette pas je ne fume pas, je n'ai pas bu-_-' Ptetre que je me suis trompé et dans ce cas la j'en suis désolé mais les MBP avaient changéde prix( dommage j'ai pas de screens  )


PS: Je suis sur iPod Touch donc dsl pour les manques d'espaces(touche du clavier, pas l'Espace^^)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

Applelink a dit:


> Non, ne t'inquiette pas je ne fume pas, je n'ai pas bu-_-' Ptetre que je me suis trompéet dans ce cas la j'en suis désolé mais les MBP avaient changéde prix( dommage j'ai pas de screens  )



Si tu le dis je te crois  dommage fallait acheter ... avec un mail deux minutes plus tard de Apple disant heu on s'est trompé dans les prix en fait c'est .... la bonne surprise tu sais :rateau:


----------



## Applelink (3 Janvier 2010)

Hein de quoi tu veux parler en disant bonne surprise?
Sinon mercie de me faire confiance 

PS:Bienvennue "lacrepe" ^^


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

Applelink a dit:


> Hein de quoi tu veux parler en disant bonne surprise?
> Sinon mercie de me faire confiance



Bonne surpris = payer plus cher en fait ... car le temps que tu fasse ton achat sur le store apple a déjà corriger la bourde donc tu te retrouve à la fin avec une facture de 100 de plus que prévu ... 

Mais bon c'est plus trop le sujet du fil


----------



## daphone (3 Janvier 2010)

Je suis ce fil depuis le début, à raison de 3 fois par jour, tellement je suis en manque d'infos sur ce sujet !! J'ai économisé depuis septembre 2009, à Noel, mais  aussi à mon anniversaire cette semaine, exprès et uniquement dans le but de pouvoir renouveler mon macbook vers un macbook pro... Alors quand est ce qui vient mon cadeau ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je suis ce fil depuis le début, à raison de 3 fois par jour, tellement je suis en manque d'infos sur ce sujet !! J'ai économisé depuis septembre 2009, à Noel, mais  aussi à mon anniversaire cette semaine, exprès et uniquement dans le but de pouvoir renouveler mon macbook vers un macbook pro... Alors quand est ce qui vient mon cadeau ?



Et bien comme tu as pu le lire sur le fil on n'en sait rien, tout est à base de suspicions mais des news devraient arriver vers la semaine prochaine ... avec la présentation des nouveau processeurs ... :sleep: (i3/i5/i7 mobile)

J'aime quand on dit je suis ce fil depuis le début ça me fait un peu chaud au coeur mon petit grand chaque jour de plus en plus ... bon je commence à fatiguer la je vais peut être aller me coucher


----------



## MacSedik (3 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui, sauf que fournir un ordinateur neuf et MaJ 2010 avec une CG qui date de 2 ans (voir 3 ans) à un prix aux environs de 1000&#8364; c'est de l'abus... (une 9400M coûte 50&#8364; neuve et je rappelle n'est plus produite par NVidia pour vous dire


oui la nvidia 9400 M sa prduction ne sera plus assurée par nvidia suite a la plainte d'intel. Donc croisons juste les doigts pour qu'apple ne revienne pas vers les chipsets d'intel...


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

Daphone tu vas même jusqu'a bouder un autre forum ? 

Mon avis perso : si on recherche à acquérir un 13' mieux vaut investir dans le 2.53Ghz actuel (je me mouille un peu mais pas trop :love.

Sur mes bonnes paroles


----------



## tazevil666 (3 Janvier 2010)

@Applelink : Si tu dis vrai (je te crois hein, mais dans le sens "pas trompé") concernant le changement de prix intervenu cet aprèm, c'est peut-être un indice concernant l'arrivée des nouveaux produits... Ca ne serait pas la première fois qu'une mise à jour de prix ou de textes intervient comme ca, et hop corrigé aussitot ! ...

@HAL-9000 : Qu'est-ce qui te fais dire ca concernant l'acquisition d'un 2,53 actuel ? (J'ai commandé le mien à la Fnac, mais du coup je pensais retarder le retrait, afin d'attendre de voir ...)


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> @HAL-9000 : Qu'est-ce qui te fais dire ca concernant l'acquisition d'un 2,53 actuel ? (J'ai commandé le mien à la Fnac, mais du coup je pensais retarder le retrait, afin d'attendre de voir ...)



Juste que le 13' représente le bas de gamme des MacBook Pro donc le "moins bien équipé techniquement" et qu'il "semblerait" que ceux-ci soient justement équipés dans la future MaJ des processeurs Core i3 (doubles coeurs 330M fréquencé à 2,13 GHz ou doubles coeurs 350M fréquencé à 2,26 GHz, sans Hyper-Treading ni Turbo Boost) sans Carte graphique dédiée. La carte graphique dédiée pourrait être présente sur les 15' et 17' seulement... A savoir que lors de la vente de cette nouvelle Maj des MacBook Pro, les modèles actuels ne seront plus vendus par Apple (donc faites bien votre choix concernant le 13'  2.26Ghz i3 Versus 2.53 Ghz C2D ).


----------



## gildas1 (3 Janvier 2010)

je ne vois pas avec quoi ils peuvent remplacer les 9400M, peut etre seulement par la 9600M bien que je ne me souviens pas que concernant les CG ils aient deja fait passer une cg equipant le haut de gamme vers un ordi d'entre de gamme: ce serait assez deroutant pour les anciens acheteurs donc je pense que ce seraa une nvelle generation 

et si il repasse sur des cg intel, bcp vont se ruer sur les anciens macbook pro (ceux actuels)

il y aura tjrs la possibilité d'acheter un mb qui lui est là pour un bout de tps...


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> il y aura tjrs la possibilité d'acheter un mb qui lui est là pour un bout de tps...



Concernant la CG tout à fait... Maintenant concernant le processeur, à fréquençage équivalent, le Core i3 consomme 35W "seulement" .


----------



## tazevil666 (3 Janvier 2010)

@ HAL-9000 : C'est vrai que ca se tient, donc le MacbookPro 13" actuel serait "mieux équipé" que les probables futur ?
Je pensais que niveaux perf, le i3 (bien qu'il y n'ai pas encore de test) allait être beaucoup plus performant, comme ses grand frères i5 et i7 (à mesure équivalente bien entendu).
C'est vrai que le truc qui me fait peur c'est cette histoire de CG ! J'ai besoin d'un truc qui tienne la route graphiquement pour faire des présentations de modeles 3D avec CINE4D entre autre et un peu de montage vidéo (Gestion OpenGL) ! Je sais que pour photoshop (sauf pour quelques script) la CG n'intervient pas...

Je pense que j'ai bien fait de commander mon MBP 13" à 2,53  Je vais faire trainer un peu la chose dès qu'il arrive à la FNAC... histoire d'etre sur de pas regretter, mais bon au moins c'est commandé ! Puis y'a les 15jours de rétractations au pire !! Mais je suis un peu comme toi... bizarrement je sens que tt le monde va être déçu ! lol

Dernière chose : qu'entends tu par "les modèles actuels ne seront plus vendus par Apple" ???


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Dernière chose : qu'entends tu par "les modèles actuels ne seront plus vendus par Apple" ???



Ils ne seront plus en production et non en vente sur L'Apple Store.


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

Ah ok j'avais pas compris ca ! lol ! oui nan c'est sur 
Donc au niveau des perfs... tu penses que l'actuel vaut plus le coup que l'éventuel nouveau MBP 13 ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Donc au niveau des perfs... tu penses que l'actuel vaut plus le coup que l'éventuel nouveau MBP 13 ?



Si ce sont des Core i3, tu perds en fréquençage, gagne en gestion de process (cela reste encore à voir) et en batterie.
Maintenant Quid des CG...


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

... je les sens pas les CG ! Ca sent le paté, je sais pas pourquoi ! Wait & see comme dirait l'autre


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Wait and See 
Par contre, selon moi : si tu as besoin d'une machine dès maintenant, ne pas hésiter... Le MBP actuel est une belle machine. On trouvera toujours mieux dans le futur... donc à force d'attendre on attend indéfiniment


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour le conseil ! Mais ne t'inquiète pas j'ai pensé à tout 

Macbook 2,53 / 4go commandé à la fnac jeudi dernier, 10 jours d'attente  pour la commande environ !
Donc ca m'ammène au 10/11. Après j'aviserai pour aller le reccuperer en fonction des annonces qui tomberont... histoire de gagner quelques jours/semaines au cas ou ! et au pire y'a meme les 15 jours de rétractations ! Donc jusque fin janvier je suis pénard ^^ Ca me laisse le choix du roi !

Donc au pire si y'a rien d'ici la fin janvier et que ca train en longueur et bien aucun regrets  J'aurais mon MBP 13" tout beau !!!
Si un nouveau MBP mieux sort et qu'il est top, c'est tout bon, et si c'est de la merde, je suis tranquille aussi 

J'ai pensé à tout ^^ Un vrai psychopathe ! lol


----------



## Jeromac (4 Janvier 2010)

Hello,

je n'arrive pas à imaginer le MBP 13" équipé d'un Core i3 de 35W ... 
Selon moi, le 13" conservera encore une paire de mois le Core 2 Duo et intégrera un autre processeur quand celui ci consommera moins.

Sinon l'autre nuit, j'ai fait un rêve étrange : les nouveaux MBP 15" étaient sortis, avec de beaux Core i5 et i7 dedans, mais pour la partie graphique ...  c'était encore la 9600M GT !

Vous pensez que c'est possible qu'ils laissent encore cette puce ?


----------



## Ekow (4 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement la partie graphique des MBP ne m'intéresse pas, le processeur et la ram me suffiront pour faire tourner quelques machines virtuelles et peut être de temps en temps un peu de jeu léger, pas pour les dernières nouveautés, pour ça j'ai mon pc de bureau.  Le MBP me servira pour les cours (BTS Info de gestion) pendant 2ans donc je préfère attendre les prochains plutôt que d'acheter la gamme actuelle, même si la différence de performance ne sera pas énorme.  Sur ce, reprise des cours dans 6h donc je file ^^ Bonne nuit aux couche tard.


----------



## surfboy (4 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Vous pensez que c'est possible qu'ils laissent encore cette puce ?



nan ils sont obligés de faire quelquechose pour l'estime de la marque car des 9XXX maintenant c'est:sick:


----------



## xao85 (4 Janvier 2010)

Moi la seule chose que j'espère c'est qu'on va pas se teper les chiset mad in Intel!


----------



## Sylow (4 Janvier 2010)

Une question me turlupine qui a déjà peut etre fait apparition ici :

si la fabrication des 9400 est stoppée et que la CM de mon MBP 17 doit etre changée, il vont installer une cm des new MBP 17 ? sachant qu'un chipset  est intégré a la CM 

hum réponse ? 

une petit 9600 en bureautique (underclocker) et une 9800M GT(si celle ci existe) en surprise ? ^^


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Une question me turlupine qui a déjà peut etre fait apparition ici :
> 
> si la fabrication des 9400 est stoppée et que la CM de mon MBP 17 doit etre changée, il vont installer une cm des new MBP 17 ? sachant qu'un chipset  est intégré a la CM
> 
> ...



Ouai, ou alors un petit chipset intel à la place ??? lol :hein:


----------



## rexet (4 Janvier 2010)

Bon allez, voilà déjà un aperçu des nouveaux processeurs Intel :

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-318340-clarkdale-arrandale-line-up-32-nm-intel.html

Bon ce qui nous intéresse ici c'est la gamme portable (Arrandale) :


----------



## Lledrith (4 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas tout lu ce sujet, mais en lisant ça je me demande si je devrais pas me dépecher de me prendre un macbook pro 
*15 pouces: 2.66GHz*


Avec la 9400M ET la 9600M

Avant que les prochains macbook pro sortent, et qui ne seront pas forcément mieux 

Votre avis ?

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer par contre ce que c'est un
*Adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers DVI double liaison*

Merci


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

Dans le même genre, ca y 'est le premier test de la partie graphique du Core i5 661 est sortie...

http://www.clubic.com/article-317364-8-intel-core-i5-661-westmere-processeur.html

Et bah franchement c'est pas beau à voir, et j'espère qu'Apple aura pu trouver la solution vis à vis des chipsets graphique intégrés que propose Intel, sinon ca sent la cata 

J'ai l'impression que plus les news arrivent, moins les nouvelles sont si attrayantes...

@Lledrith : en effet, il faut sérieusement se poser la question je pense  Sinon fait comme moi, commande en un à la Fnac, le temps qu'il arrive, que tu ailles le réccupérer et avec les 15 jours de rétractation ca te laisse le temps de venir voir les infos de ces prochains jours / semaines et dans tous les cas d'être sur de pouvoir avoir un MBP de l'ancienne génération


----------



## frankix (4 Janvier 2010)

Bon alors j'y vais de ma petite spéculation, histoire de passer le temps:

MBP13": I3  2,13ghz
MBP13": I3  2,26ghz
MBP15": I3  2,26ghz
MBP15": I5  2,40ghz
MBP15": I5  2,53ghz (option: I7  2,66ghz)
MBP17": I5  2,53ghz (option: I7  2,66ghz)

Apple serait sympa de mettre un core I5 (2,26ghz) dès le deuxième MBP13", mais bon...


----------



## SpaWnOL (4 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous, 
Tit nouveau, j'aimerai faire l'acquisition d'un Mac (idée que je n'aurai jamais conçu il y a encore 2 mois de cela)! Allez comprendre !! 
En fait, je me rend compte pour mon utilisation, bureautique essentiellement et internet pour 80% du temps qu'un mac est la solution ideale, rien qu'au niveau de l'autonomie ! 
Dès lors la question s'est posé du choix du MB.. MB ou MBP ? ? 
200 de plus pour un plus petit DD et un ecran brillant... mais un clavier rétroéclairé et un habillage alu élegant... 
Avec l'offre étudiante, je peu m en sortir pour 800 un MB blanc et 1010 un MBP... intéressant !
MAis c'est là que le problème se pose.... des new MBP pour 2010  alors les anciens vont baisser mais est ce que je pourrai toujours beneficier de l'offre etudiante sur ces anciens ? Ou alors j'atta, comme vous tous, impatiemment, la nouvelle generation de mac, avec tit etre un meilleur disk, un ecran mat  et en esperant que mon offre etudiante soit valable sur les nouveaux ? ? ? 
Bref, choix cornellien.. qui plus est que je suis assez impulsif! Alors, si je craque pour un MBP trop vite et que je rate le coche.. je m en voudrai bcp bcp......... 
Lol, désolé pour mon roman un peu long à lire!
Merci de m'avoir lu


----------



## Lledrith (4 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> @Lledrith : en effet, il faut sérieusement se poser la question je pense  Sinon fait comme moi, commande en un à la Fnac, le temps qu'il arrive, que tu ailles le réccupérer et avec les 15 jours de rétractation ca te laisse le temps de venir voir les infos de ces prochains jours / semaines et dans tous les cas d'être sur de pouvoir avoir un MBP de l'ancienne génération



Bah non moi j'achète pas des Mac dans ces magasins là  Les Mac je les prend toujours sur l'Apple store...

Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai pas confiance dans les magasins style fnac, darty ou autre pour les mac, en commandant sur l'apple store au moins je suis vraiment sûr de ce que j'ai commandé, sans devoir vérifier dans les specs qu'ils m'ont bien pris la version X avec Y de RAM, le proc untel de puissance Z Ghz, tout ça quoi 

(Et je n'achète pas dans le mac center proche de chez moi parce que je les aime pas du tout, quand je rentre chez eux j'ai l'impression qu'ils nous prennent de haut, comme si on était des moins que rien. Une fois j'y suis allé pour regarder un mac, je commence à vérifier la frappe du clavier, quand un type se précipite "je peux vous aider ?", comme si j'allais le lui casser, son mac ^^)

Par contre je veux un mac avec iLife 10. J'ai déjà iLife 09 sur mon iMac, et tant qu'à changer de machine, je veux une version plus récente d'iLife ^^

Par contre quand on commande un mac sur l'apple store, je n'ai pas vu où était indiquée la version d'iLife fournie...


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

SpaWnOL a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Tit nouveau, j'aimerai faire l'acquisition d'un Mac (idée que je n'aurai jamais conçu il y a encore 2 mois de cela)! Allez comprendre !!
> En fait, je me rend compte pour mon utilisation, bureautique essentiellement et internet pour 80% du temps qu'un mac est la solution ideale, rien qu'au niveau de l'autonomie !
> Dès lors la question s'est posé du choix du MB.. MB ou MBP ? ?
> ...



Salut  Et bien oui c'est le bon post en tout cas : celui de tous les indecis et impatient ... :love:
Concernant ton hésitation, sincèrement si c'est pour principalement faire la bureautique, internet, matter des films, etc... j'aurais envie de te dire fonce ! 
Maintenant on ne sait pas (comme d'hab) ce qu'Apple nous réserve !

Attention seul les MBP vont probablement évoluer, ce qui ne sera pas le cas du MB blanc, dont la dernière évolution date de octobre dernier.

Concernant les offres étudiants, elles seront également disponibles sur les nouveaux modèles. En revanche dans l'hypothèse ou les nouveaux MBP seraient moins attrayant (principalement à cause des fonctions graphique encore très flou aujourd'hui) tu ne pourras pas les acheter sur l'Apple Store, les nouveaux modèles remplaçant obligatoirement les anciens.
Il te faudra alors te tourner vers la Fnac par exemple, et la tu n'auras pas la reduction "étudiant" ! En revanche  tu peux avoir les 5% en prenant leur fameuse carte.
Mais attention dans l'hypothèse ou les nouveaux MBP seraient moins sympas... va falloir se ruer sur les anciens qui risquent de disparaitre à vitesse grand V !

Voilà un peu pour resituer la chose ! Après concernant le choix de ton MB, ca dépend de tes envies... Le MB blanc est superbe, pour l'avoir vu et testé dans sa dernière version.
Maintenant après c'est une histoire de gout si tu préfère l'alu ou pas (perso c'est mon cas) et le MBP Unibody tiendra certainement mieux dans le temps que le plastique.

En espérant avoir pu t'éclairer un peu 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------




Lledrith a dit:


> Bah non moi j'achète pas des Mac dans ces magasins là  Les Mac je les prend toujours sur l'Apple store...
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai pas confiance dans les magasins style fnac, darty ou autre pour les mac, en commandant sur l'apple store au moins je suis vraiment sûr de ce que j'ai commandé, sans devoir vérifier dans les specs qu'ils m'ont bien pris la version X avec Y de RAM, le proc untel de puissance Z Ghz, tout ça quoi



Bha là ca vire à la parano lol  :mouais:!
Pourquoi veux tu qu'ils te piquent des éléments de ta bécane ? lol
Les références des portables et autres machines Apple sont on ne peux plus simple et chaque référence reprends les specs interne de ta machine.
D'autant plus que la Fnac bosse en direct avec Apple. Ils ont même leur propre centre de réparation certifiés par Apple (qui d'ailleurs permet des temps de retour SAV plus court qu'en passant par l'Apple Care, pour avoir eu des amis ayant testé)

Par contre tu t'es fait vacciner contre la grippe A ???


----------



## Sylow (4 Janvier 2010)

si les MBP seront moins bon que les actuels...c'est tout bon pour les possesseurs  des dernier MBP ! Ils seront tres facile a revendre , encore un point qui confirme mon tres bon choix ! Le MBP 17 est une réussite... :love::love::love:


----------



## frankix (4 Janvier 2010)

Petit HS: le macbook blanc avec sa nouvelle coque est vraiment une très bonne machine, pour ma part je ne suis pas plus fan de l' alu que ça, Apple aurait laissé le port firewire j'aurai été preneur.


----------



## theplayer777 (4 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> si les MBP seront moins bon que les actuels...c'est tout bon pour les possesseurs  des dernier MBP ! Ils seront tres facile a revendre , encore un point qui confirme mon tres bon choix ! Le MBP 17 est une réussite... :love::love::love:



euh... je vois assez mal Apple sortir des MBP moins performant que les actuels... eux en plus qui ne ratent quasi jamais leurs coup!


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> euh... je vois assez mal Apple sortir des MBP moins performant que les actuels... eux en plus qui ne ratent quasi jamais leurs coup!



Nan je ne penses pas qu'il voulait dire moins bon, mais il y a quand même de gros doutes sur la partie graphique à venir... 
Même si ils sont équipés de nouveaux core i3/5/7 rien n'est sur concernant la partie graphique et c'est ce qui inquiète un peu tout le monde, surtout à la vue des tests...
Donc ils seront pas forcement plus performant avec un chip graphique pourri !
Après tout dépend de l'utilisation à laquelle vous les destinez 

Autre chose, les i7 et i5 haut de gamme, qui devraient à priori venir s'installer sur les MBP 15" et 17" haut de gamme sont visiblement excellents !
En revanche je suis moins certains que ca sera le cas (ou en tout cas peu de changements) sur les 15" et 13" d'entrée de gamme qui devraient récupérer les i3/i5 d'entrée de gamme...

Bref tout dépend vers quelle configuration vous vouliez vous tourner...
Quelle attente, c'est chiant


----------



## Lledrith (4 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Par contre tu t'es fait vacciner contre la grippe A ???


Non 

Ok pour la FNAC, par contre apple propose actuellement un crédit sur un an à un taux très attractif pour l'achat d'un mac... Or je n'ai pas les moyens de dépenser cash 1800 &#8364; 

La FNAC fait-elle aussi ce genre d'offres ?

Je touche du bois mais j'ai un iMac intel de première génération, et je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'un quelconque support technique dessus... et il marche toujours très bien...

J'avais pas peur qu'ils me piquent des pièces, mais qu'ils se plantent de référence en le commandant ^^


----------



## Sylow (4 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Nan je ne penses pas qu'il voulait dire moins bon, mais il y a quand même de gros doutes sur la partie graphique à venir...
> Même si ils sont équipés de nouveaux core i3/5/7 rien n'est sur concernant la partie graphique et c'est ce qui inquiète un peu tout le monde, surtout à la vue des tests...
> Donc ils seront pas forcement plus performant avec un chip graphique pourri !
> Après tout dépend de l'utilisation à laquelle vous les destinez
> ...



exactement ca


----------



## theplayer777 (4 Janvier 2010)

de toute façon le 13'' est trop petit pour les exigences de mes études... mais l'utilisation sera certainement partagées entre mon job (dans la communication, donc principalement les logiciels Adobe) et mes passions (COD6 et autres... )

En tout cas, tous comme vous tous qui parcourez ce forum, je suis impatient de voir ces nouvelles bécanes arriver sur l'Apple store :love:


----------



## Lledrith (4 Janvier 2010)

Amusant sur le site de la FNAC le commentaire d'un type qui dit être déçu d'un macbook pro (qu'on lui a offert) parce qu'il trouve la carte graphique obsolète, le processeur pas assez puissant pour le prix, et qu'il ne peut pas faire tourner crysis dessus 

Sinon, sur le site de la FNAC on peut  configurer un macbook pro comme on le fait sur le site apple ? Ecran mat ou brillant, ce genre de trucs ?


----------



## new in mac (4 Janvier 2010)

Tite question.

Est-ce que le MBP 15'' de milieu de gamme fait partie de ceux d'entrée de game ou des trois plus ''élevés'' ?



Si oui, vaut-il mieux prendre justement de dernier car il aurait peut-être le i5 de ''haut'' de gamme ?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Janvier 2010)

Ca devient n'importe quoi ce fil 

Pensez vous vraiment qu'il peuvent se permettre de sortir un produit (l'un des plus attendu de toute la gamme Apple) moins bon que l'ancien? ne serait-ce qu'identique, se serait du suicide....
Pour la partie graphique, il équiperont tous les portables d'une CG si ça convient pas avec Intel....

Mais, revenez sur Terre et une màj apporte obligatoirement des améliorations..... Les mesquineries que l'on a déjà rencontrées sont sur la connectique, telecommande etc etc mais jamais sur l'architecture de l'ordi....

Allez, prenez un verre, détendez vous   et ils vont bientôt arriver ces portables....

(enfin j'espère...)


----------



## rexet (4 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ca devient n'importe quoi ce fil
> 
> Pensez vous vraiment qu'il peuvent se permettre de sortir un produit (l'un des plus attendu de toute la gamme Apple) moins bon que l'ancien? ne serait-ce qu'identique, se serait du suicide....
> Pour la partie graphique, il équiperont tous les portables d'une CG si ça convient pas avec Intel....
> ...



Mouais...
D'un autre côté le proce peut être plus performant mais embarqué un GPU moins véloce... Apple préfèrera amélioré la partie CPU plutôt que 3D vu que ça reste avant tout un portable ! La majorité des gens ne verraient pas la différence entre la puce graphique embarquée d'Intel et un 9400M en utilisation quotidienne bureautique.
Des choix peuvent technologiques parfois décevoir une partie des utilisateurs... je citerai l'exemple du port Firewire supprimé des MB.


----------



## chacha95 (4 Janvier 2010)

Les gens qui ont un macbookpro ne l'utilisent pas pour faire de la bureautique. 
Ils l'utilisent pour du graphisme, de la vidéo, ou de la MAO. Et il y a une différence néamoins. On n'utilise plus sa machine en tapant des lignes de codes.

Ne serait-ce que pour l'affichage du dashboard, on peut décerner une légère latence avec la 9400M. (sur un imac)


----------



## frankix (4 Janvier 2010)

Moi je comprend les inquiétudes de certains, car le coup du firewire n'est pas quelque chose que l'on peut négliger. A partir de là on peut s'attendre à tout.


----------



## massaliote (4 Janvier 2010)

Ne pas oublier que le refurb apple existe pour ceux qui seraient déçus des nouveaux MBP qui vont sortir prochainement (si la tendance se confirme), on y trouve de très bonnes affaires sur des machines issues de précédentes ou actuelles configurations et comme neuves !


----------



## frankix (4 Janvier 2010)

De plus, si mes souvenirs sont bons je suis pas sûr, le Macbook (ex Ibook) a perdu sa carte graphique dédiée lors du passage aux processeurs Intel.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------

Parfaitement le refurb est une solution que j'envisage.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ca devient n'importe quoi ce fil
> 
> Pensez vous vraiment qu'il peuvent se permettre de sortir un produit (l'un des plus attendu de toute la gamme Apple) moins bon que l'ancien? ne serait-ce qu'identique, se serait du suicide....
> Pour la partie graphique, il équiperont tous les portables d'une CG si ça convient pas avec Intel....
> ...



Enfin quelqu'un de coherent qui dit pas qu'Apple ne va mettre que du GMA dans les MBP : MERCI .


----------



## SpaWnOL (4 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Salut  Et bien oui c'est le bon post en tout cas : celui de tous les indecis et impatient ... :love:
> Concernant ton hésitation, sincèrement si c'est pour principalement faire la bureautique, internet, matter des films, etc... j'aurais envie de te dire fonce !
> Maintenant on ne sait pas (comme d'hab) ce qu'Apple nous réserve !
> 
> ...



Du coup jhesite de plus en plus lol 
Car comme tu dis le MB est vraimetn pas mal mais jai l impression que le MBP est plus solide et jadore le clavier retroeclairé !!! donc bon bon... 
Sachant que je veu un 13" et que je touche le MBP à 1010 avec l'offre etudiante.. est ce que jaurai mieux avec la version 2010 ? pour le meme prix ? sans doute ? sachant que je ne jouerai aps sur mon pc (donc la carte graphique je m en fou)  Bref, je me repete je crois lool 
Mais y a til uen grand difference entre le MB 13 et le MBP 13 ? ? à part la coque ? est ce que cela vaut les 200&#8364; ? je c, la question a du être mainte fois posé! et je m 'en excuse


----------



## surfboy (4 Janvier 2010)

@ Spawnlol
bah tu le dis toi meme... tu ne compte pas jouer dessus, donc le gpu ne tintéresse pas

maintenant à toi de voir si pour toi le firewire, un calvier retro éclairé et une coque en alu valent 200 euro
mais bon vu tes besoins d'étudiant, je prendrai le macbook blanc que j'upgraderai avec l'économie réalisée
mais tu peux attendre jusqu'à la prochaine keynote et après te faire ton propre avis


----------



## Cleveland (4 Janvier 2010)

SpaWnOL a dit:


> Du coup jhesite de plus en plus lol
> Car comme tu dis le MB est vraimetn pas mal mais jai l impression que le MBP est plus solide et jadore le clavier retroeclairé !!! donc bon bon...
> Sachant que je veu un 13" et que je touche le MBP à 1010 avec l'offre etudiante.. est ce que jaurai mieux avec la version 2010 ? pour le meme prix ? sans doute ? sachant que je ne jouerai aps sur mon pc (donc la carte graphique je m en fou)  Bref, je me repete je crois lool
> Mais y a til uen grand difference entre le MB 13 et le MBP 13 ? ? à part la coque ? est ce que cela vaut les 200 ? je c, la question a du être mainte fois posé! et je m 'en excuse




Ton utilisation ?

Franchement en terme de performance ? Aucune ou alors minime et j'ai les deux donc je sais de quoi je parle 

Après tout est une question de goût


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

SpaWnOL a dit:


> Du coup jhesite de plus en plus lol
> Car comme tu dis le MB est vraimetn pas mal mais jai l impression que le MBP est plus solide et jadore le clavier retroeclairé !!! donc bon bon...
> Sachant que je veu un 13" et que je touche le MBP à 1010 avec l'offre etudiante.. est ce que jaurai mieux avec la version 2010 ? pour le meme prix ? sans doute ? sachant que je ne jouerai aps sur mon pc (donc la carte graphique je m en fou)  Bref, je me repete je crois lool
> Mais y a til uen grand difference entre le MB 13 et le MBP 13 ? ? à part la coque ? est ce que cela vaut les 200 ? je c, la question a du être mainte fois posé! et je m 'en excuse



Bah non aucune différence, si ce n'est comme tu le dis : coque alu, design différent, clavier rétro-éclairé, et pour finir le port firewire... je crois que je n'ai rien oublié !
C'est dommage, car jusqu'au 3 janvier (c'est a dire hier) la Fnac proposait pour les MB / MBP des crédit à 0% allant de 3 à 8/9 mois en fonction du prix ! :rose:


----------



## SpaWnOL (4 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Bah non aucune différence, si ce n'est comme tu le dis : coque alu, design différent, clavier rétro-éclairé, et pour finir le port firewire... je crois que je n'ai rien oublié !
> C'est dommage, car jusqu'au 3 janvier (c'est a dire hier) la Fnac proposait pour les MB / MBP des crédit à 0% allant de 3 à 8/9 mois en fonction du prix ! :rose:



OUia mai avec cette ofre je n'aurai pas pu beneficier de l'offre etudiante. Bon vous me mettez le doute du coup  
C'est vrai que le MB serait un choix judicieux mais je suis kan meme pas mal fan du MBP


----------



## corbhen (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, étant un futur acquéreur d'un MBP 17, et n'étant pas très calé en informatique, quelqu'un peut il m'éclairer sur les futurs processeur i5 et i7 qui équiperont l'objet tant attendu.

Je vois qu'ils ont un cadencement inférieur à ceux des C2D actuels et pourtant vous affirmez qu'ils sont plus performants... 
Cela n'a rien à voir??


----------



## Radagash0 (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais acquérir un mac portable. Seulement je ne sais pas quel modèle choisir. J'en aurais besoin pour travailler essentiellement sur la suite adobe CS4. Je me demandais donc si le MacBook (le dernier en date) ne serait pas suffisant pour travailler tranquillement. Ou alors si il est préférable de prendre un MacBook Pro afin d'être plus "tranquille" dans la durée. J'aimerais avoir votre avis...


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

SpaWnOL a dit:


> OUia mai avec cette ofre je n'aurai pas pu beneficier de l'offre etudiante. Bon vous me mettez le doute du coup
> C'est vrai que le MB serait un choix judicieux mais je suis kan meme pas mal fan du MBP



Non c'est certain mais tu as les 5% de la Fnac (avec la carte) (je crois que c'est 6% pour l'offre étudiante de l'Apple Store) du coup c'est du kifkif !
Bah si le MBP te tente fait toi plaisir ! J'ai hésité comme toi entre le 13" MB Blanc et le 13" MBP surtout que les perf sont quasi identique, et du coup j'ai craqué pour la version Pro Alu 13" à 2,53Ghz avec 4go 

@Radagash0 : notre avis ... ormis tout ce qui a deja été dit sur ce post, les éventuelles suppositions et prise de chou en tout genre on en sait rien c'est bien ca le drame


----------



## surfboy (4 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerais acquérir un mac portable. Seulement je ne sais pas quel modèle choisir. J'en aurais besoin pour travailler essentiellement sur la suite adobe CS4. Je me demandais donc si le MacBook (le dernier en date) ne serait pas suffisant pour travailler tranquillement. Ou alors si il est préférable de prendre un MacBook Pro afin d'être plus "tranquille" dans la durée. J'aimerais avoir votre avis...



tout dépend sur quelle taille d'écran u veux travailler, mais la config du mb (qui est presque la meme du mbp13) est entierment suffisant pour travailler sur photoshop et comme tout mac qui se respecte... tu seras tranquille avec un moment


----------



## Radagash0 (4 Janvier 2010)

Pour la taille de l'écran, je ne sais pas trop encore. Je prendrais bien un 13' par soucie d'économie (hey oui pour un étudiant mac, sa n'est pas donné) mais j'aimerais avant tout avoir l'avis de quelqu'un travaillant ou ayant travaillé sous photoshop avec un mac 13'. Savoir en gros si la taille de l'écran n'est pas trop "handicapante".
Merci


----------



## SpaWnOL (4 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Non c'est certain mais tu as les 5% de la Fnac (avec la carte) (je crois que c'est 6% pour l'offre étudiante de l'Apple Store) du coup c'est du kifkif !
> Bah si le MBP te tente fait toi plaisir ! J'ai hésité comme toi entre le 13" MB Blanc et le 13" MBP surtout que les perf sont quasi identique, et du coup j'ai craqué pour la version Pro Alu 13" à 2,53Ghz avec 4go
> 
> @Radagash0 : notre avis ... ormis tout ce qui a deja été dit sur ce post, les éventuelles suppositions et prise de chou en tout genre on en sait rien c'est bien ca le drame




c'est 12% l'offre etudiante  
Bon, je pense qu'il faut être sage dasn cette periode de renouvellement  tant qu'à faire ! De ce que j'ai lu, y aura sans doute un MBP dans le meme ordre de prix qu'actuellement! Ce que j'ai peur c'est d'attendre et de me retrouver avec un MBP 13" de base à 1300  
parce uqe si avec l'offre etudiante, je men sors pour 1000 ben je serai bien content ! Et pis si en plus, il retire la dalle brillante du macbook, ce serait top ! 
Donc, patience koi  mais c'est dur!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ca devient n'importe quoi ce fil
> 
> Pensez vous vraiment qu'il peuvent se permettre de sortir un produit (l'un des plus attendu de toute la gamme Apple) moins bon que l'ancien? ne serait-ce qu'identique, se serait du suicide....
> Pour la partie graphique, il équiperont tous les portables d'une CG si ça convient pas avec Intel....
> ...




Petit rappel historique pour les amnésiaques :

*Juillet 2005 sortie du PowerPC G4* : 1,33GHz/1,42GHz avec carte graphique ATI Mobility 
Radeon 9550.
*Juin 2006 sortie du MacBook Pro* : Intel Core Duo 2,0GHz avec puce graphique GMA950.

Les MaJ chez Apple apportent généralement (et je te le concède) une amélioration niveau processeur, mais pas forcément niveau carte graphique...

Donc non, pas de quoi se détendre... :sleep:


----------



## shenrone (4 Janvier 2010)

Punaise j'espère au moins que l'on aura des écrans 16:9.:rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Punaise j'espère au moins que l'on aura des écrans 16:9.:rateau:



J'espère pas sur les 13'


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Petit rappel historique pour les amnésiaques :
> 
> *Juillet 2005 sortie du PowerPC G4* : 1,33GHz/1,42GHz avec carte graphique ATI Mobility
> Radeon 9550.
> ...



les MacBook Pro avaient des x1600 pro 256mo , faut arrêter de raconter des conneries.


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'espère pas sur les 13'



+1 ! ca ca m'ennuierai vraiment  là sans hésiter je reste sur mon 13" actuel !
le 16/9 c top pour les films... en revanche pour bosser et surface de travail c'est pas bon !

Déja que les écran 26" 16/10 sont rares, j'ai lutté pour trouver le mien ! très peu de choix !

Je rejoins HAL-9000 : Nouveau produits veut pas forcément dire chez Apple "nouveauté" !!! :/


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Enlève le "Pro" autant pour moi...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Une 9550 32mo et le GMA 950 64Mo , c'est kiff-kiff.

Et c'est au temps pour moi pour info .


----------



## Lledrith (4 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas compris un truc niveau financement, si je veux financer mon achat à crédit, ils me disent de sélectionner une option au niveau du paiement.

Mais moi donc je commence la procédure, et après validation de mon panier je tombe direct sur le paiement par CB, ils me demandent même pas mon numéro de CB vu que je suis enregistré pour l'ITMS, mais directement les 3 chiffres au dos de ma carte.

Donc quid du financement sur un an ?

Merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Une 9550 32mo et le GMA 950 64Mo , c'est kiff-kiff.



C'est malheureusement faux pour la 3D...
Et même si c'est "kiff-kiff" sur la 2D notamment, l'une date de 2006, l'autre de 2007, cherchez l'erreur...



etienne000 a dit:


> Et c'est au temps pour moi pour info.



Selon les vieux de l'accadémie française, il est vrai. 
Cependant : http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/autant_pour_moi

Faut pas me chercher ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Laquelle date de 2007 ?
La 9550 ne date pas de 2007 , ni le GMA .


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Enlève le "Pro" autant pour moi...



Oui mais c'est bien là la grosse différence que personne ne fait....

Un portable sert à être mobile mais pas de la chambre au salon. L'utilisation du portable s'est démocratisé aux dépends de son utilisation première. Beaucoup (trop) de monde achète un portable comme unique machine... à croire qu'ils aiment bien acheter plus cher pour la même config :mouais:

La plupart des constructeurs ont suivi la danse et proposent des "portables multimédia"  de ... 18"... à 600&#8364;, et bien entendu pas des + performant.

Sauf qu'Apple, ben non ils n'ont pas suivi (à tort ou à raison c'est pas le propos) et la gamme mbp se destine à une utilisation PRO. Autant de puissance dans un portable ne sert à rien en mobilité pour un utilisateur lambda. 
Et quand une gamme pro est màj, c'est pour mieux... C'est un peu comme si on disait que les macpro 2010 seront moins bien que les actuels... Et ben non ils mettront une claque à l'iMac et à leur prédecesseur... les mbp mettront une claque aux actuels et se rapprocheront des news iMacs (en enlevant l'i7 bien entendu).

Apple a toujours fait une gamme cohérente entre toutes ses machines donc je vois pas pourquoi ça devrait s'arrêter.
Là où on peut flipper, et à juste titre c'est sur ses mesquineries bien connues et citées aux pages précédentes... mais on peut aussi avoir la bonne surprise d'une baisse de tarifs (sisi ça s'est déjà vu )


----------



## Lledrith (4 Janvier 2010)

Et est-ce qu'on risque aussi une hausse des tarifs ? 

Moi mon portable sera souvent à la maison, sisi ^^ mais j'aime l'idée de pouvoir éventuellement l'emporter si je vais en vacances, ou chez des amis.

Et pouvoir faire des trucs de mon lit aussi ^^

Et utilisation bureautique / internet / vidéo, c'est pour la partie vidéo que j'ai besoin d'une machine qui tienne la route, d'autant que je vais traiter de l'AVCHD.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> +1
> Avoir un super processeur (enfin les Core i3 ne sont "que" des 2 coeurs à 2,1Ghz ou 2,23Ghz sans turbo-boost, hypertreading donc bon) et une carte graphique (ou puce graphique integrée beurk) qui date de 2 ans (9600M pour ne citer qu'elle ) cela n'a aucun intêret...
> 
> Au risque de me répéter, même pour de la programmation/calculs cela ne sert à rien une telle configuration, car il faut savoir que les compilateurs C/C++, Matlab et bien d'autres s'appuient sur les cartes graphiques pour améliorer le temps de calcul... De plus, pour des logiciels de retouche photos et autres la CG est primordiale, comme pour les jeux. Enfin, avoir un Core i7 et n'utiliser que 10% du processeur c'est totalement sans intérêt. Mon C2D me suffit amplement pour ma part sur un ordinateur portable. Si je veux faire de la programmation, de la retouche vidéo, etc. tout cela en même temps je passe sur un Mac Pro par exemple, mais ne reste pas sur un portable qui n'est de toute façon pas fait pour une utilisation "poussée".



Deux-trois pages auparavant :sleep:
J'adhère à tes propos iZiDoR concernant la définition d'un portable, qu'il soit "pro" ou non.

Pour le reste suis trop fatigué (dur dur la reprise) pour épiloguer et pourtant ce n'est pas l'envie qui me manque 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Laquelle date de 2007 ?
> La 9550 ne date pas de 2007 , ni le GMA .



La sorite des PPC G4 de 2006 et premiers MacBook de 2007 si :sleep:


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Deux-trois pages auparavant


Sur tous les messages, celui-ci est passé à la trappe 
Sinon, ben ... j'aime bien ta signature  , elle résume bien ce qu'il se passe dans "l'arène" des commentaires de news...

@Lledrith: une hausse est quasi improbable et pour l'avchd c'est clair qu'il te faudra un très bon processeur voire le plus puissant pour un peu de confort, ce format est super gourmand 
Mais ça te coute cher... A ce prix tu te paies un iMac i7 qui dépote et en prime un 27" (qui n'est pas négligeable pour les montages, je pourrais plus faire du montage sur du15 ou 17) et puis juste pour l'emmener au lit... Dieu a inventé les ... sextoys


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

Faut dire que lire les commentaires des News MacGe c'est bien poilant :love:
On trouve des pépites


----------



## Lledrith (4 Janvier 2010)

Je fais du traitement vidéo sur mon iMac intel de première génération, certes pas en AVCHD, et ça marche bien.

Le macbook pro 15" de milieu de gamme devrait faire l'affaire, sûrement plus puissant que mon imac intel...

Quant à l'écran... j'ai un 22" à la maison sur lequel je pourrais brancher mon macbook pro...


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> Je fais du traitement vidéo sur mon iMac intel de première génération, certes pas en AVCHD, et ça marche bien.
> 
> Le macbook pro 15" de milieu de gamme devrait faire l'affaire, sûrement plus puissant que mon imac intel...
> 
> Quant à l'écran... j'ai un 22" à la maison sur lequel je pourrais brancher mon macbook pro...



Ah c'est sûr que ça va te changer, la différence entre le coreduo et le core2duo  est énorme. Et on n'aura d'ailleurs pas une telle différence avec les news processeurs...
Mais ne jamais sous-estimer l'avchd .... Ce format nécessite d'énormes ressources et les nouvelles config' d'ordi (hormis pro bien entendu) commencent tout juste à être confortable...


----------



## Lledrith (4 Janvier 2010)

On peut toujours convertir l'AVCHD dans un format moins gourmand, avant de faire du montage dessus, plutôt que de monter directement de l'AVCHD non ?

Ce serait bien d'avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui a déjà fait du montage en AVCHD sur un macbook pro ^^


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> On peut toujours convertir l'AVCHD dans un format moins gourmand, avant de faire du montage dessus, plutôt que de monter directement de l'AVCHD non ?
> 
> Ce serait bien d'avoir l'avis de quelqu'un qui a déjà fait du montage en AVCHD sur un macbook pro ^^



Oui tu peux mais tu traite plus l'avchd en natif... 
Je peux pas trop te dire car je n'est pas de camescope dans ce format mais pour avoir lu part-ci part-là, en natif c'est du costaud 
Va du côté du forum vidéo, tu auras tes réponses


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> La sorite des PPC G4 de 2006 et premiers MacBook de 2007 si :sleep:



Le MacBook date de Mai 2006 , revois tes classiques.
Et la 9550 ne date pas de 2006 mais de plus tôt puisque en 2006 , il y avait déjà des x1600 et serie xYYY.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le MacBook date de Mai 2006 , revois tes classiques.



...et le PPC G4 de 2005.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Et la 9550 ne date pas de 2006 mais de plus tôt puisque en 2006 , il y avait déjà des x1600 et serie xYYY.



Oui et Apple a équipé ses nouveaux modèles de l'époque avec du "vieux" matos... Tout comme l'iMac et l'ATI HD 4870 aujourd'hui...


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le MacBook date de Mai 2006 , revois tes classiques.
> Et la 9550 ne date pas de 2006 mais de plus tôt puisque en 2006 , il y avait déjà des x1600 et serie xYYY.



[il a l'air agréable dis donc le etienne000... dans la joie et la bonne humeur !
 et on est que le 4 janvier... oouch l'année risque d'être longue 

Bon sur ce je vais aller reviser mes classiques, au programme ce soir : "La petite sirène", "la belle et le clochard", "la grande vadrouille" et si j'ai le temps "le jour le plus long" :'(


----------



## frankix (4 Janvier 2010)

Si Apple ne peut pas sortir des MBP moins "puissants", on pourrait essayé de deviner quelle carte graphique ils vont utiliser ?
Autrement dit en ce qui concerne les MBP13" et le MBP15" entrée de gamme, on peut s'attendre à ce qu' Apple utilise une "petite" cg Ati ou Nvidia, alors laquelle voyez -vous ? Laquelle est intéressante en ce moment en terme de prix/perfs/consommation ?


ps: la disparition du port firewire n'est pas une "mesquinerie" mais un choix très fâcheux d' Apple pour le consommateur. Imovie sert à quoi sur un macbook ? (ah ouais faut acheter une camHD)


----------



## hipox (4 Janvier 2010)

on table beaucoup sur une révision mineure du MBP 13", mais moi je vois plutôt une révision un peu plus importante, surtout que le MB 13" blanc a encore été amélioré en octobre, ça devient de plus en plus grotesque de mettre 250euros en plus sur le MBP 13, aux vues des performances de ces deux machines, vous pensez pas???


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Janvier 2010)

hipox a dit:


> on table beaucoup sur une révision mineure du MBP 13", mais moi je vois plutôt une révision un peu plus importante, surtout que le MB 13" blanc a encore été amélioré en octobre, ça devient de plus en plus grotesque de mettre 250euros en plus sur le MBP 13, aux vues des performances de ces deux machines, vous pensez pas???



J'en pense surtout que c'est du pur marketing et le mb blanc existe encore pour avoir un portable en dessous de la barre psychologique des 1000.... sinon du côté de Cupertino on se ferait un plaisir de le ranger au placard


----------



## hipox (4 Janvier 2010)

qu'est ce qui te fais dire ça?


----------



## PO_ (5 Janvier 2010)

parce que cela fait maintenir une ligne de production pour une machine unique, contrairement aux modèles unibody alu qui se déclinent en 3 gammes : 13" 15" et 17".

Le modèle plastoc ne se justifiait que lorsque Apple avait connement choisi de supprimer le Firewire sur les modèles entrée de gamme des premiers unibody ...


----------



## hipox (5 Janvier 2010)

D'accord je vois.

En passant, t'as une idée du modèle de mac qui se vend le plus à travers le monde? ou du moins ce qui rapporte le plus à cette société en matière d'ordinateur?


----------



## gildas1 (5 Janvier 2010)

Le MB blanc ne disparaitra jamais puisqu'il fait concurrence à tout les ordinateurs dans cette gamme de prix...

Bcp s'accorde à dire que la qualité est en deça de la qualité des unibody mais il continue à etre présent.


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

hipox a dit:


> D'accord je vois.
> 
> En passant, t'as une idée du modèle de mac qui se vend le plus à travers le monde? ou du moins ce qui rapporte le plus à cette société en matière d'ordinateur?



Il me semble que les portables sont loin devant l'iMac... et le trio iPod/iPhone/iTunes rapporte un max à la pomme....
Allez un peu de lecture là et là ça fera passer le temps 

Et pour ceux qui n'arrivent pas à attendre, le refurb est vide.... donc bientôt rempli


----------



## hipox (5 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Il me semble que les portables sont loin devant l'iMac... et le trio iPod/iPhone/iTunes rapporte un max à la pomme....
> Allez un peu de lecture là et là ça fera passer le temps




oui oui allez comme tu dis un peu de lecture ça ne fait pas de mal:love:merci pour les liens


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

mon dieu ce que c'est long cette attente :afraid:


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

Les rumeurs sur la tablet ne cesse d'augmenter... Elle sera à l'honneur fin janvier donc moi j'dis, màj du store mardi prochain avec les mbp 2010 !


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

Puisses tu dire vrai, mais je penses un peu la même chose !

Entre la sortie de la tablette qui est quasi une certitude + la présentation de l'iPhone OS V4 (qui est aussi une certitude) j'ai du mal à croire à une présentation des nouveaux MB au même moment... !!!

Alors mardi prochain ... ?


----------



## scaryfan (5 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> Le MB blanc ne disparaitra jamais puisqu'il fait concurrence à tout les ordinateurs dans cette gamme de prix...
> 
> Bcp s'accorde à dire que la qualité est en deça de la qualité des unibody mais il continue à etre présent.



Moi, je pense le contraire... 
Apple est bien notée écologiquement parlant grâce à ses ordinateurs (iMac ou MBP) qui sont hautement recyclables... le MB blanc l'est sans doute moins car il a une coque en plastique...
Alors, perso, je pense qu'Apple va nous annoncer prochainement la fin de vie de cette coque au profit d'une en alu... comme ça, ils auront toute leur gamme alu... 
Et ça fera plus classe...

D'ailleurs, c'est rigolo.. hier, je regardais la télé avec ma femme et le téléfilm "Une époque formidable" (pendant que je pianote sur mon MBP  )...
Et bien, on va à plusieurs reprises un iMac dans le feuilleton... ensuite, pendant une pub', un MBP (pub pour une crême de beauté)...
Les Mac sont classes et beaucoup ne s'y trompent pas lors de la réalisation de leurs films... 

Donc, je parie sur la fin de ce MB blanc... et Apple fera des efforts pour qu'il reste compétitif...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

@ Scaryfan : Depuis que le MacBook unibody (je parle de celui en alu , en Octobre 2008) est sorti , tout le monde dit que le MacBook Blanc va disparaitre , ce qui n'est (à mon sens) et ne sera pas le cas .
Tout simplement parce-que c'est l'ordinateur d'entrée de gamme par Apple et que beaucoup de personnes l'achètent.Personnes qui d'ailleurs soit ne peuvent pas mettre plus (Étudiants par exemple) ou alors des personnes qui veulent juste un ordinateur qui fonctionne voire même ceux qui mettent un SSD et 4go de ram et qui ont un super MacBook pour le prix d'un MacBook Pro .

Je pense donc que le MacBook blanc est l'un des meilleurs produits par Apple , il possède un rapport qualité/prix/puissance/autonomie très bon .


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui me fait peur à l'idée de prendre un portable, c'est que j'avais lu que les portables étaient plus fragiles que les ordinateurs fixes, que leur durée de vie était inférieure. Autant un ordinateur tu peux le garder facile 5 ans, autant un portable tu le gardes difficilement plus de trois ans.

Bon c'était dans le monde PC qu'on m'avait dit ça, pour le monde Mac je ne sais pas.

Ce qui me fait peur aussi c'est que quelqu'un avait dit mettre un ventilo vers le MBP lors du traitement avchd, car l'export d'un montage AVCHD d'1h30 prend 36h... ça me paraît énorme... et donc pendant ce temps là le MBP chauffe énormément 

Le MBP me fait vraiment envie, mais ça m'embêterais de débourser 1800 euros pour un MBP et devoir le changer dans pas longtemps. Mon iMac intel 1ère génération tourne encore.

Pour le MBP, intérêt à prendre un apple care ? C'est cher quand même. D'ailleurs avec la garantie apple, si on achète sur le site apple, on peut quand même aller dans n'importe quel apple center pour faire jouer la garantie ?

Merci


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> Ce qui me fait peur à l'idée de prendre un portable, c'est que j'avais lu que *les portables étaient plus fragiles que les ordinateurs fixes*, que leur durée de vie était inférieure. Autant un ordinateur tu peux le garder facile 5 ans, autant un portable tu le gardes difficilement plus de trois ans.
> 
> Bon c'était dans le monde PC qu'on m'avait dit ça, pour le monde Mac je ne sais pas.
> 
> ...



- En règle générale oui
- Tout dépend ce que t'entend par monter en avchd, si c'est en natif => oubli ou prend l'iMac i7 sinon tu réencodes en HDV mais je ne connais pas les temps... et oui le mbp risque de bien chauffer.
- L'apple care est cher c'est clair mais ton portable n'est garanti qu'un an (merci Apple, trop de générosité !!) et les réparations sont hors de prix donc il me semble qu'on a pas vraiment le choix 
- Oui, n'importe quel centre agréé ou apple store presque partout dans le monde


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Le HDV c'est pas un format HD cassette ? On peut convertir de l'AVCHD vers le HDV ? Et est-ce qu'on perd en qualité dans la conversion ?

Et niveau place disque, 1h de vidéo en AVCHD ça prend combien ? Et une fois converti en HDV, cette même heure prend combien ?

Il y a une raison particulière qui fait que le Macbook pro va chauffer plus qu'un iMac ? Ventilos moins puissants ? Mais ça risque de cramer le MBP ? Je ne voudrais pas cramer mon MBP en faisant une conversion vidéo ^^

Merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> Le HDV c'est pas un format HD cassette ? On peut convertir de l'AVCHD vers le HDV ? Et est-ce qu'on perd en qualité dans la conversion ?
> 
> Et niveau place disque, 1h de vidéo en AVCHD ça prend combien ? Et une fois converti en HDV, cette même heure prend combien ?
> 
> ...



Prend le temps de respirer gamin...


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Mais je respire, je respire... la preuve j'ai sauté des lignes et j'ai fais des paragraphes ^^
C'est juste qu'en ce moment je suis en plein dans des recherches pour acheter un nouveau mac, ainsi qu'un nouveau caméscope, en HD cette fois, pour remplacer mon iMac intel de première génération et mon caméscope mini DV JVC...


----------



## Jeromac (5 Janvier 2010)

Il chauffera oui mais s'il doit cramer à la moindre poussée processeur c'est qu'il y a un problème quelque part...

J'ai un pote qui utilise son MBP sans s'embêter à checker la température (il n'a d'ailleurs rien d'installer pour contrôler ça, il l'utilise fermé la plupart du temps maintenant, et ce depuis 2 ou 3 ans sans jamais un soucis).

Après, un MBP chauffe logiquement plus qu'un iMac, un iMac chauffera énormément plus qu'un Mac Pro, etc.

Tout ça, ça dépend de :


le volume de la machine dans lequel est l'air chaud,
l'efficacité des ventilateurs,
la puissance de la machine (les composants),
la température ambiante,
le support sur lequel est placé la machine (pour un MBP uniquement).
Après faut voir, la température de la machine (boitier, coque) ne va pas changer grand chose, c'est plutôt la température sur le cpu ou le gpu qui va éventuellement rendre moins fiable la machine par une chauffe plus élevée et donc une possible durée de vie moins longue. Et là entre l'iMac et le MBP, je pense pas qu'il y ait une différence significative.


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> Le HDV c'est pas un format HD cassette ? On peut convertir de l'AVCHD vers le HDV ? Et est-ce qu'on perd en qualité dans la conversion ?
> 
> Et niveau place disque, 1h de vidéo en AVCHD ça prend combien ? Et une fois converti en HDV, cette même heure prend combien ?
> 
> ...



- Encore une fois je suis loin d'être un expert en la matière, tu auras de meilleures réponses sur le forum dédié à la video 
- Quand je dis HDV, je parle du format mpeg-2, l'AVCHD est un algorithme complexe qui compresse la vidéo (pour qu'elle puisse tenir dans le DD du camescope) et c'est pour cela que traiter le H264 met à genou beaucoup d'ordi. 
- Donc souvent, il faut transcoder la vidéo en un format moins gourmand comme le mpg-2...
- Pour la place disque je n'en sait rien, j'ai une cam HDV => 1h = 40 Go
Mais renseigne toi bien avant sur le montage car après de brèves recherches c'est apparemment pas aussi simple que ça de monter en AVCHD...

Bon, et ces mbp pro ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h47 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Prend le temps de respirer gamin...



Surtout quand tu reçois le mbp.... Et n'ouvre sous aucun prétexte iMovie


----------



## xao85 (5 Janvier 2010)

Je certifie ce qui a été dit avant: un ordinateur portable est fragile et a de nombreuses chance de finir au SAV dans les 3 ans. Un Apple care ou autre garantie est pour moi, aujourd'hui, une option OBLIGATOIRE. Surtout quand on a pas de sous, pr changer d'ordi comme de chemise.


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> - Encore une fois je suis loin d'être un expert en la matière, tu auras de meilleures réponses sur le forum dédié à la video


Ah oui mais quand je pose la question sur le forum vidéo je me fais jeter par un modo ^^

Concernant iMovie, avec ma caméra DV, je l'utilise souvent, alors que je monte avec FCE 3.5... pourquoi ? Parce que je n'aime pas l'import vidéo de FCE, qui me fait ramer mon iMac et parfois plante. (FCE, pas l'iMac) Donc j'importe avec iMovie, j'ouvre le fichier dv généré, je récupère les clips dv à l'intérieur, que je vais copier sur mon DD externe en firewire, puis je monte avec FCE ces clips dv...

Tiens sur un forum quelqu'un parlait de 13 Go pour une heure de HDV, mais ça me paraissait bizarre. Vu que c'est 11 Go pour une heure de DV...

N'empêche la HD ça coûte cher... Si on compte 120 euros pour un DD d'un To avec son boitier externe firewire, qu'on double par sécurité (car perdre 1 To de vidéo si le DD tombe en panne c'est rageant), ça fait 240 euros pour 1 To de stockage, à raison de 40 Go l'heure de HDV, ça nous fait 240 euros pour 25 heures de vidéo, donc 9 euros 60 l'heure de vidéo HD.

Combien ça coûte une cassette HDV ? 

Ou alors pour économiser il faudrait juste deux boitiers pour DD externe, mais du type où on peut mettre et enlever facilement le DD, comme ça suffit d'acheter des DD supplémentaires, pas besoin d'acheter aussi des boitiers, mais après faut les stocker correctement ces DD... c'est une solution, surtout quand on n'a pas besoin d'avoir tous les DD branchés en même temps... mais faut les trouver, ces boitiers qui permettent de mettre / enlever des DD facilement, et de préférence en firewire 800  (avec la possibilité de les chainer)


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> Combien ça coûte une cassette HDV ?



Aucune idée 
Peut-être que sur un forum dédié aux formats vidéos tu trouveras réponse...


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

- Les cassettes "HDV" c'est marcketing, il faut utiliser les mêmes K7.
- Une fois monté j'exporte mon film sur la K7, je ne garde que les films en cours sur mon DD
- Pour les 13 Go en HDV, la personne a dû importé son film en sd et non hd 
- Oui le ton était un peu sec... mais parcours le forum vidéo avec la fonction recherche (genre tape avchd) et tu verras que plusieurs fils sont ouverts et t'aideront...

Et voilà, pas de mbp à l'horizon... On en est même à devoir causer vidéo tellement ils se font attendre


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part je déteste stocker sur cassette, je stock tout sur disque dur. J'ai horreur des cassettes


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

Euhhh bien que cela soit très intéressant est ce qu'on peut revenir sur le sujet principal du post, a savoir la sortie des nouveaux MBP 2010, plutôt que le traitement vidéo HDV et les K7 ??? merci


----------



## Jeromac (5 Janvier 2010)

J'ai révé cette nuit.

_Oh, mais que vois-je, une étiquette "Nouv." au dessus du Macbook Pro sur l'Apple Store ! 
Trop cool ! Alors voici ma configuration :

__*17 pouces: 2.53GHz (3.06GHz Boost Mode)*
Processeur Intel Core i5-540M (option : Intel Core i7-620M)
8 Go de Mémoire (option : 16 Go)
SSD de 256 Go (option : 512 Go)
HDMI + ExpressCard/34 slot
Batterie intégrée d'une autonomie de 12 heures
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 (option : HD 5850 possible)
MacDrive (bah, le SuperDrive avec Blu-Ray, haha, et en option, les nouveaux Unibody sont devenus comme l'Air : plus de SuperDrive et remplacer par un lecteur de carte !)

Option : écran mat possible (obligatoire même !)

Expédition (départ du dépôt) : sous 3 mois 
Livraison gratuite (bah ouai à 4000 euros la machine en même temps...)
_
Le prix par contre je n'arrivais pas à le voir dans mon rêve...
Bon, mis à part le MacDrive, la batterie qui a encore augmenté en capacité, le port HDMI et l'option 8 Go de RAM + le gros SSD, je pense pas trop me tromper.

Je cherche encore et toujours quelle mesquinerie nous fera Apple... Je cherche mais je ne vois pas : un truc abusé, le cordon d'alimentation en option ou un truc de ce style qu'on pourrait difficilement ne pas acheter...


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Euhhh bien que cela soit très intéressant est ce qu'on peut revenir sur le sujet principal du post, a savoir la sortie des nouveaux MBP 2010, plutôt que le traitement vidéo HDV et les K7 ??? merci



Ben ouais mais on a fait le tour alors trouve nous de quoi nous mettre sous la dent


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part je suis toujours en train de me demander si je vais attendre les prochains MBP en février, ou prendre un MBP actuel.

Ou alors, vu que j'ai besoin d'une caméra HD, je me prend un caméscope HD là maintenant, pour me faire patienter et avoir un beau joujou à manipuler, et je me prend un MBP en février


----------



## Schnurri (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Comme beaucoup, impatient de déballer ce nouveau macbook pro, j'ai appelé l'apple store ce matin.
Un vendeur m'a formellement démenti l'arrivée prochaine de ces nouveaux macbbook pro pour janvier / février .
Je conçois que leur intérêt est de vendre les références actuelles.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Dois-je en faire le deuil pour l'instant et patienter encore ... comme nous tous ??:sick:


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Je cherche encore et toujours quelle mesquinerie nous fera Apple...



Facile ! ils ont déjà mis l'écran mat en option payante... il ne manque plus que l'option écran glossy ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




Schnurri a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Comme beaucoup, impatient de déballer ce nouveau macbook pro, j'ai appelé l'apple store ce matin.
> Un vendeur m'a formellement démenti l'arrivée prochaine de ces nouveaux macbbook pro pour janvier / février .
> ...



La réponse à ta question se trouve juste au dessus de ta question


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Un crossover MBP / vidéo... à propos du lecteur SD du MBP... si on met une carte SD venant d'un caméscope HD, donc AVCHD, est-ce que iMovie (par exemple) ou autre logiciel reconnaît ça comme si on avait branché le caméscope en USB, pour importation de la vidéo ? Ou alors il ne reconnaît ça que comme un disque externe ?

(d'ailleurs lecteur SD vs USB, quelle différence niveau rapidité ? c'est pareil ? ou l'un est plus rapide que l'autre ?)

Cette question est importante car pour le moment j'envisage de ne pas prendre un sony à cause de son format memory stick, et de prendre un caméscope à carte SD, rapport justement au lecteur SD du MBP.

(en même temps je me demande s'il existe des adaptateurs MS vers SD ^^)


----------



## xao85 (5 Janvier 2010)

Par contre moi je penche beaucoup plus pour février.


----------



## Jeromac (5 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> Ou alors, vu que j'ai besoin d'une caméra HD, je me prend un caméscope HD là maintenant, pour me faire patienter et avoir un beau joujou à manipuler, et je me prend un MBP en février



Achat compulsif quand tu nous tiens... tu as le même syndrome que moi on dirait 



Schnurri a dit:


> Un vendeur m'a formellement démenti l'arrivée prochaine de ces nouveaux macbbook pro pour janvier / février .



Un simple vendeur ? Déjà, même les vendeurs qui travaillent dans les APR, ils en savent moins que moi... et moi déjà je sais pas grand chose  (on va dire que j'en sais à peu près autant que tout le monde en fait) et j'attends un mois pour renouveler mon MBP.

J'ai un pote qui travaille chez Apple à Cork en Irlande (je dirai pas quelle place il occupe mais il est légèrement mieux placé qu'un vendeur pour savoir ), et je ne lui demande plus rien sur la pertinence des rumeurs, car à chaque fois, il me dit "Tu sais nous, on nous dit jamais rien..."


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2010)

oui mais rien n'empêche que le vendeur connaisse un mec plus haut placé que ton copain , c'est déjà beaucoup de leche leche pour bosser chez apple alors cela n'aurait rien de surprenant 

Dans tous les cas j'espère que ce fameux vendeur dit des bêtises  !!! (quoi que avoir la derniere rév des mbp me permet de  crâner plus longtemps


----------



## naas (5 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> ...c'est déjà beaucoup de leche leche pour bosser chez apple alors cela n'aurait rien de surprenant ...


Peux tu étayer tes propos ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Peux tu étayer tes propos ?



... avec un dessin ?


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ... avec un dessin ?



ou des photos....


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2010)

voici la photo


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

On s'écarte de plus en plus du sujet initial non ?


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2010)

faut dire qu'on a tout essayé, il y a des personnes qui revent carrément maintenant et nous le fait partager.

Moi j'ai fais un  cauchemar ! 

On était revenue aux puces GMA, les mbp 17 connaissaient les memes problemes que les iMac 27 ! 

... bon j'arrete ^^  

La seule chose qui peux me rendre vraiment jaloux ca serait le SDD en série sur les prochains MBP 17 ! J'ai déja un C2D 2,8 , un DD 7200, un écran super et une bonne 9600MGT, un écran full HD je n'ai pas besoin  de plus sauf le SDD ^^


----------



## hipox (5 Janvier 2010)

En même temps, même si le vendeur savait quelque chose, ça m'étonnerait qui le dise comme ça dans une discussion téléphonique celles-ci étant enregistrées^^


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2010)

Sinon c'est peut etre une stratégie marketing pour pousser a acheter les actuels pour épuiser les stocks.


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

C'est vraiment intéressant le 7200 ? Ca fait plus de bruit, et ça chauffe plus, et ça consomme plus, non ?

Pour une utilisation bureautique + traitement vidéo, le 5400 n'est pas suffisant ?


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> C'est vraiment intéressant le 7200 ? Ca fait plus de bruit, et ça chauffe plus, et ça consomme plus, non ?
> 
> Pour une utilisation bureautique + traitement vidéo, le 5400 n'est pas suffisant ?



Pour la conso tu y verras que dalle, tout comme avec le SSD qui est censé consommer moins. Mais bon 2-3 minutes ça se remarque pas... Le bruit non plus, pas  de différence notoire par contre au niveau des perfs ça se remarque et surtout pour le traitement vidéo qui sollicite beaucoup le DD.


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Je me posais la question car j'ai remplacé le DD de la PS3, et ils conseillaient un 5400. Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas.

peut-être parce qu'un 5400 tournant moins vite, il chauffe moins, et que dans une PS3, la température est importante.

Dans un ordi portable aussi je dirais, non ?

Sinon je me disais, que le traitement vidéo était plus bridé par le CPU que par la vitesse du disque, non ?

J'ai vu que c'était 45 euros de plus pour prendre le 7200 au lieu du 5400, sur le macbook pro 15" milieu de gamme, ça vaut le coup donc de payer la différence ?

Je serais bien tenté par un SSD, mais ça rend le macbook pro un peu trop cher ^^


----------



## new in mac (5 Janvier 2010)

new in mac a dit:


> Tite question.
> 
> Est-ce que le MBP 15'' de milieu de gamme fait partie de ceux d'entrée de game ou des trois plus ''élevés'' ?
> 
> ...



On pourrait me répondre, même si c'est pas lié directement au fil.:rose:


----------



## surfboy (5 Janvier 2010)

new in mac a dit:


> On pourrait me répondre, même si c'est pas lié directement au fil.:rose:



bah on peut pas te répondre car on ne connait pas les prochains modèles...
mais dit toi plutot que le 15pouces du milieu marque le début des macbook avec gpu avec memoire dédiée ce qui n'est pas à negliger tout de meme


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> C'est vraiment intéressant le 7200 ? Ca fait plus de bruit, et ça chauffe plus, et ça consomme plus, non ?
> 
> Pour une utilisation bureautique + traitement vidéo, le 5400 n'est pas suffisant ?



Je suis passé d'un macbook ancienne génération a mon MBP 17, il y a telement de différence que je ne serai pas objectif sur les différences entre 5400 et 7200 mais ont m'a assuré que c'est flagrant !  

Niveau autonomie cela ne change rien (10minutes environ), le bruit inaudible pour ma part, et chauffe tres peu ! (36° a l'heure actuel avec le proc a 50 @ 2000tr)


----------



## hipox (5 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Sinon c'est peut etre une stratégie marketing pour pousser a acheter les actuels pour épuiser les stocks.




Oui c'est certain, ça coule de source, mais bon, t'imagines bien, que si les vendeurs étaient au courant, quelque soit la stratégie marketing d'apple, il y aurait tout de même des fuites, mais c'est pas au boulot que les vendeurs vendraient la mèche


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

new in mac a dit:


> On pourrait me répondre, même si c'est pas lié directement au fil.:rose:



C'est un post de rumeurs, de suppositions..... on ne connait pas les màj, peut être qu'il n'y en aura pas ....
Donc tu auras ta réponse quand ils seront sortis...


----------



## rexet (5 Janvier 2010)

ou pas  !


----------



## new in mac (5 Janvier 2010)

Merci des vos réponses.

J'espère tellement qu'il y en aura un nouveau.

Et je suis impatient, comme vous tous de le découvrir, et avoir une bonne surprise. Ce serait parfait,
Mais avec cette histoire de intel et sa ''puce'' graphique...


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

new in mac a dit:


> J'espère tellement qu'il y en aura un nouveau.
> Et je suis impatient, comme vous tous de le découvrir, et avoir une bonne surprise. Ce serait parfait



Je te conseil la lecture de ceci en attendant


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

ahhhh j'en ai marre d'attendre... :hein: je crois que je vais aller chercher mon nouveau MBP 13" 2,53 à la Fnac... j'ai reçu un texto cet aprèm pour me dire qu'il été bien arrivé, il m'attends tout prêt de chez moi ... faut pas que je craque, faut pas que je craque


----------



## GrayStorm (5 Janvier 2010)

Faut admettre, c'est sado maso comme technique !


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

GrayStorm a dit:


> Faut admettre, c'est sado maso comme technique !



Ouai c'est ce que j'étais en train de me dire en fait ! 

En fait je teste de nouvelles techniques de maitrise de soi, une sorte de fengshui pour geeks !  Ne pas céder à la tentation ... choisir la facilité ou patienter et peut-être en être remercié... ou pas !!!
Avec à ma gauche un MBP 13" 2,53 qui m'attends depuis ce soir à la Fnac et de l'autre ... une pochette surprise Apple, avec on sait pas quoi dedans... lol Qui l'emportera ?


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2010)

je pense pas que la différence sera flagrante entre les MBP 13 actuel et les prochains ! surtout au niveau graphique ! Les grosses surprises sont réservées au 15 haut de gamme et au 17 

ps: je ne suis en aucun cas responsable de ta décision ^^


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Je pense justement que si : Le MacBook blanc est aussi puissant que le Pro actuel 13".
Enfin , j'espère un i5 avec une vraie carte graphique ATI .


----------



## daphone (5 Janvier 2010)

Avec mon "petit budget d'étudiant", je compte débloquer 1500 euros environ pour un macbook pro (soit 1330&#8364; avec la réduc des 12&#8364; AOC). Ce qui est déjà pas mal. 

Je voudrais un 13' haut de gamme (équivalent 2,53 actuel) ou un 15' entrée de gamme, si je ne paye pas que l'écran pour 250&#8364; de plus... (l'entrée de gamme 15 actuel n'est pas super interessant je trouve).

vous pensez que je vais trouver bonheur avec ce budget ? 

J'ai déjà mis en vente mon macbook actuel, pour réservation, pour pas que je me retrouve le jour de la sortie des nouveaux sans mac.

Ce qui me fait le plus peur dans l'histoire, c'est qui les annonce à la fin du mois (cool) mais avec de trèsss long délais de livraison


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Au pire , si les nouveaux ne te conviennent pas , tu prends un "ancien".
Après , il est clair que le 1er 15" n'est pas du tout intéressant .


----------



## daphone (5 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Au pire , si les nouveaux ne te conviennent pas , tu prends un "ancien".
> Après , il est clair que le 1er 15" n'est pas du tout intéressant .



J'ai failli acheter le MBP 13' en septembre dernier et je me suis retenu en me disant que mon macbook tenait encore bien la route et pour freiner mes achats compulsifs (  ), mais que par contre, je mettrai de côté pour la génération suivante. Du coup, ça fait quelques mois que j'économise et je peux enfin faire chauffer la carte bleue sereinement ! Donc ça serait bien dommage de prendre un MBP actuel, sauf dans le cas où les nouveaux sont vraiment pas novateurs et que le prix des anciens est revu à la baisse...


----------



## arrakiss (5 Janvier 2010)

C'est vraiment trop dur d'être un surconsommateur lol vivement qu'on retourne au début du 19 ème siècle comme le veulent certains écolo un peu chevronés...


----------



## daphone (5 Janvier 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> C'est vraiment trop dur d'être un surconsommateur lol vivement qu'on retourne au début du 19 ème siècle comme le veulent certains écolo un peu chevronés...



Pour recommencer une révolution industrielle avec pleins d'usines bien polluantes ?


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

les 1eres journées de cette nouvelle années 2010, sont longues... très longues !!!
j'en ai marre je ne sais pas quoi faire !!!!!

si ca continue je vais m'acheter un laptop Vtech pour les gamins, avec "Apprends à compter avec Oui-Oui" et "Winnie et ses amis t'apprend l'alphabet" !!! youhou !!


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Un truc bizarre, dans le monde mac, à la fnac j'ai vu un iMac qui était marqué avec OS X Leopard... Et snow leopard alors ?


----------



## shenrone (5 Janvier 2010)

Vous pensez que cette révision va intervenir quand au juste?


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Vous pensez que cette révision va intervenir quand au juste?



Ohhhh merci dis donc j'ai pas pensé à vérifier ca ! En espérant qu'ils ne m'ai pas foutu Leopard à la place de SL ... 
je ne pense pas, mais merci pour ta remarque


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Au pire SL ça vaut pas cher 
Mais tu t'es pas trompé en quotant le message ? ^^


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Vous pensez que cette révision va intervenir quand au juste?



Le 12 janvier à 18h50


----------



## Lledrith (5 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'aurais plutôt dit le 13 à 19h64, mais je peux me tromper...


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

Tutututu le 15 à 22h59.... Source sure


----------



## Jeromac (5 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai une alerte sur mon iPhone qui me prévient tous les mardi soir, au cas où j'y penserai pas, d'aller voir sur l'Apple Store.

C'est marrant je l'avais mise en octobre 2008 quand j'attends les Unibody, et je ne l'ai toujours pas désactivée... ben elle là elle aura l'occasion de se rendre utile


----------



## N3ox (5 Janvier 2010)

Moi qui espérais que ce serait pour ce soir...

Hyper dûr d'attendre jusqu'au 26 !


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> Au pire SL ça vaut pas cher
> Mais tu t'es pas trompé en quotant le message ? ^^



Si en effet, je me suis trompé 

Alors attendez j'ai un scoop, je viens d'appeler Mme Soleil : c'est prévu pour le ... Mme soleil ??? allo ??? ah bah elle a raccroché


----------



## shenrone (5 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Le 12 janvier à 18h50



Z'étes un poil lourd là :sleep:
Mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'Apple ne mettra pas tout ses oeufs dans le même panier et qu'à ce titre la conf de fin Janvier ne sembla pas accès Mac.
Je reformule donc ma question avec plus de précision pour que vous saisissiez mieux le fond de ma pensée:

Est ce que cette révision pourrait intervenir avant l'événement du 26/27 janvier?


----------



## rudons (5 Janvier 2010)

Rappelez vous, 

je vous dis annonce le 12 janvier et premieres dispo le 2 février.
Je ne sens pas beaucoup de changement sur cette mise a jour.
Faudra a mon avis profiter de la baisse des prix de l'ancienne gamme.

Arfff.
1 semaine a attendre.


----------



## Ekow (5 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Alors attendez j'ai un scoop, je viens d'appeler Mme Soleil : c'est prévu pour le ... Mme soleil ??? allo ??? ah bah elle a raccroché



Si on attend le soleil on est pas prêt de les avoir ces engins 
Personnellement, je ne pense pas qu'ils sortent à la fin du mois à l'occasion du special event d'Apple,
 celui ci sera surtout pour la tablette et peut être l'OS 4.0 de l'iPhone.

Donc la sortie des prochains MBP pourrait être dans le mois de Janvier, ou alors en Février ou encore en Mars...
Même si le plus tôt sera le mieux


----------



## tehmeow (5 Janvier 2010)

Au risque d'en décevoir..... http://gizmodo.com/5440620/nvidia-optimus-the-secret-to-the-new-macbook-guts

On peut aussi lire ceci qui date un peu maintenant (tout dépend de notre perception du temps): http://gizmodo.com/5436465/whats-inside-the-next-macbooks


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

Bon aller ne chipotons plus... courant 2010 c'est sûre.... à 99% :casse:


----------



## Julien83 (5 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est sur cette fois


----------



## ratur0 (5 Janvier 2010)

Puisque tout le monde y va se ses suppositions, laissez moi en faire une concernant la carte graphique 

Sony vient d'annoncer le renouvellement de ses pc portables pour profiter des nouveaux CPU Intel. Il est intéressant de noter que le modèle 13" pro, qui était avant équipé d'un Core 2 duo et d'une geforce 9300M, devrait maintenant abriter un Core I5 et surtout une geforce GT 330M.
http://www.laptopspirit.fr/59904/so...es-vaio-s-f-y-et-z-sous-core-i3-i5-et-i7.html
Cette carte graphique est équivalente à la Geforce GT 240M, soit légèrement plus performante que la Geforce 9600M.

Si ils arrivent à la caser dans un ultra portable de 13" de 1,5kg, alors pourquoi pas dans nos futurs Macbook pro 13"?


----------



## daphone (5 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas faux !


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> *Z'étes un poil lourd là* :sleep:
> Mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'Apple ne mettra pas tout ses oeufs dans le même panier et qu'à ce titre la conf de fin Janvier ne sembla pas accès Mac.
> Je reformule donc ma question avec plus de précision pour que vous saisissiez mieux le fond de ma pensée:
> 
> Est ce que cette révision pourrait intervenir avant l'événement du 26/27 janvier?





Tu nous demandes une date que personne ne sait, officiellement il n'y a même pas de màj prévu et on est lourd ! :mouais:

Tu n'as qu'à te taper les 20 pages du post, comme nous on a fait, et tu verras qu'après toutes ces pages ben tu n'en sauras pas mieux


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Tu nous demandes une date que personne ne sait, officiellement il n'y a même pas de màj prévu et on est lourd ! :mouais:
> 
> Tu n'as qu'à te taper les 20 pages du post, comme nous on a fait, et tu verras qu'après toutes ces pages ben tu n'en sauras pas mieux



ahhhh sisi moi j'ai appris plein de choses depuis que je suis sur ce post (depuis la 1ere page) :love:
j'ai appris que .... :mouais: et puis aussi euh ...
bon en fait non on a rien appris


----------



## daphone (5 Janvier 2010)

au moins on se sent moins seul à attendre !


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

C'est clair ! Tiens dans le genre "atelier créatif" ou est ce qu'on rajoute la signature ? (Celle que tu as ou c'est marqué Macbook 2.1 etc etc) je cherche depuis 15min mais en vain ...
Ca m'occuperas


----------



## daphone (6 Janvier 2010)

Dans "Quick Links", ta barre bleue horizontale, tu verras "edit signature"


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci c'est trouvé !!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h55 ----------




> Sur l'un de ses blogs, *NVIDIA annonce qu'elle va très prochainement dévoiler une technologie baptisée Optimus*. Son but : garantir les meilleures performances possibles avec une carte graphique sur un ordinateur portable, tout en prenant soin de ne pas trop tirer sur la batterie, le tout de manière transparente pour l'utilisateur.
> 
> La société n'en dit pas beaucoup plus, si ce n'est que sa technologie se retrouvera dans certains portables dès ce trimestre. Verra-t-on Optimus dans la prochaine génération de MacBook Pro ? C'est possible. Sur le papier, cette technologie pourrait bien avoir les faveurs d'Apple, sachant qu'elle ne veut pas semble-t-il utiliser le circuit graphique intégré d'Intel avec les processeurs Arrandale (lire : Vers un bras de fer entre Apple et Intel ?).



Bon... bah là je crois vraiment que c'est mort !!! J'imagine pas Apple nous pondre une mise à jour dans les semaines qui arrivent et recommencer dans 3 mois !
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## daphone (6 Janvier 2010)

Le problème, c'est que des macbook, ça ne se fabriquent pas en 3 jours... Donc si ils doivent être présentés dans 2-3 semaines, c'est alors certain que les moules, les plans, les machines, les pièces, enfin tout est déjà en train de tourner sur les chaines de montage, en palettes prêtes a l'expédition !!

C'est pas Steve Jobs qui présente la Keynote le soir et qui passe un coup de fil juste après a ses usines chinoises, et qui leur fait "Je t'envoie le plan des nouveau macbook pro, tu peux m'en faire 2 million de chaque pour demain stp ?"

Donc si annonce lors du 26 janvier, c'est que nos macbook pro existent déjà, quelque part dans un entrepôt... (adieu les nouveautés de dernière minute...)


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais plus du tout quoi penser... je vais aller prendre un Doliprane ! 

Bon aller je me laisse jusque mardi prochain, si d'ici mardi pas de news plus précise, ou pas de nouveaux MBP à l'horizon, je vais chercher mon nouveau jouet à la Fnac !!! Et il sera déjà très très bien j'en suis certain.


----------



## daphone (6 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Je ne sais plus du tout quoi penser... je vais aller prendre un Doliprane !



ça calme hein 

en tout cas, mon post ne m'a pas fait rire car j'ai peur du coup que les dernières nouveautés ne soient pas intégrées... Sauf si elles ont été présentées en exclusivité à Apple et déjà montés dans les macbook pro prêt à bondir, mais bon..


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> ça calme hein
> 
> en tout cas, mon post ne m'a pas fait rire car j'ai peur du coup que les dernières nouveautés ne soient pas intégrées... Sauf si elles ont été présentées en exclusivité à Apple et déjà montés dans les macbook pro prêt à bondir, mais bon..



Bah là pour le coup ca se clarifie, on en revient un peu au point de départ, mais cette fois ci avec la quasi-certitude de ne pas avoir quelque chose d'extra niveau graphique ! Et même peut-être pas de mise à jour de MBP du tout...

A mon avis 2 solutions : soit y nous ponde une version "pour patienter" avec une modif du processeur... et la partie graphique rien de transcendant ! Soit on est reparti pour quelques mois d'attente pour une bécanne au top ! 

J'ai lu sur un site US que l'Optimus de Nvidia était pas encore au point... donc ca on oublie !
Je commence à avoir de sérieux doute sur les prochains MBP, et même à me demander si ils y en a qui vont sortir très bientôt.

Après tout il ne faut pas oublier que tout cela ne reste qu'une vague rumeur de geeks ayant les crocs... basée uniquement sur le fait qu'Apple à un turnover d'environ 6/8 mois habituellement pour les Macbook ... mais à part çà ca reste quand même très light comme supposition ! :rose: Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez... mais moi plus grand chose !

Je sens qu'il va y avoir des déçus... beaucoup de déçus !!! :mouais:


----------



## daphone (6 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Bah là pour le coup ca se clarifie, on en revient un peu au point de départ, mais cette fois ci avec la quasi-certitude de ne pas avoir quelque chose d'extra niveau graphique ! Et même peut-être pas de mise à jour de MBP du tout...
> 
> A mon avis 2 solutions : soit y nous ponde une version "pour patienter" avec une modif du processeur... et la partie graphique rien de transcendant ! Soit on est reparti pour quelques mois d'attente pour une bécanne au top !
> 
> ...



Ton post m'a encore plus démonté le moral que le mien:mouais::hein:

Quelqu'un avec un peu plus d'optimisme SVP ? ça fait 4 mois que je l'attends ce MBP et avec la chance que j'ai, ils seraient capable de sortir le nouveau MBP en douce une semaine après m'être rabbatu sur le MBP actuel...


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ton post m'a encore plus démonté le moral que le mien:mouais::hein:
> 
> Quelqu'un avec un peu plus d'optimisme SVP ? ça fait 4 mois que je l'attends ce MBP et avec la chance que j'ai, ils seraient capable de sortir le nouveau MBP en douce une semaine après m'être rabbatu sur le MBP actuel...



LOL !!!  Le pire c'est que j'étais en train de me dire la même chose !


----------



## daphone (6 Janvier 2010)

La vidéo du nouveau macbook pro !!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z86V_ICUCD4&feature=player_embedded

En alu si possible SVP ! 

bon je vais me coucher moi...


----------



## Sylow (6 Janvier 2010)

Peut etre bien que la prochaine MAJ des MBP ne se feront pas en janvier vue le peu de nouvelles technologies qui puissent faire une grosse différence avec l'actuel ! 

a moins que c'est une grosse surprise....


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Janvier 2010)

Et pendant qu'ils se décident nous on est là comme des c... à faire des plans sur la comète 
Si ça se trouve ils vont rien sortir de révolutionnaire (surtout CG) t il faudra attendre encore 6 mois pour avoir une CG digne de ce nom !
Bref en informatique cela n'en fini jamais


----------



## Lledrith (6 Janvier 2010)

Bah vous plaignez pas, vous avez déjà un mac... pensez aux pauvres gens du monde PC, qui sont super malheureux et qui le savent même pas ^^

Allez moi je vais m'acheter un caméscope HD, et continuer à utiliser mon iMac intel de première génération en attendant d'avoir des nouvelles de ces MBP ^^ après tout il est très bien cet iMac, un peu vieux mais il marche super bien, sous snow leopard, avec iMovie 9, final cut express 3.5, et un double écran


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Janvier 2010)

Lledrith a dit:


> Bah vous plaignez pas, vous avez déjà un mac... pensez aux pauvres gens du monde PC, qui sont super malheureux et qui le savent même pas ^^


INTERNET EXPLORER NE REPOND PAS


----------



## aquafafa (6 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> INTERNET EXPLORER NE REPOND PAS



effectivement internet explorer ne repond pas...mais si y avait que lui qui ne répondait pas LOL!

vivement ces macbook pro et vivement que je fasse ma migration sur mac OS.


----------



## GrayStorm (6 Janvier 2010)

Un petit lien pour les plus geeks d'entre nous : http://www.pcinpact.com/articles/arrandale-westmere-core-i3-i5-i7-32-nm/377-1.htm

(désolé si ça a déjà été posté)


----------



## MacSedik (6 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Et pendant qu'ils se décident nous on est là comme des c... à faire des plans sur la comète
> Si ça se trouve ils vont rien sortir de révolutionnaire (surtout CG) t il faudra attendre encore 6 mois pour avoir une CG digne de ce nom !
> Bref en informatique cela n'en fini jamais



triste réalité que celle de l'informatique...  
bref c'est la course à la puissance quand vous voyer l'écart entre 2005 et aujourd'hui.... cette inflation de GigaHertz et de coeurs, je me demande quand est-ce que ça va finir? et passer à autre chose.


----------



## SPIDEY (6 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> effectivement internet explorer ne repond pas...mais si y avait que lui qui ne répondait pas LOL!
> 
> vivement ces macbook pro et vivement que je fasse ma migration sur mac OS.


Dicton maquiste:
Le jour où à l'OS tu passeras
Le bonheur tu connaîtras


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

Je vois que je suis pas tout seul a switcher  aller Autodesk, un petit 3dsmax et en plus du portable je change ma bécane contre un iMac !!!


----------



## dambo (6 Janvier 2010)

Il y en a aussi qui ne vont pas swisher mais juste changer leur MacBook qui ne fonctionne plus qu'à moitié 
Et ça devient eunuyant de travailler sur 650px de large donc j'aimerai bien qu'ils sortent rapidement, le 12 janvier idéalement.

D'ailleurs je ne vois pas pourquoi certains disent qu'ils sortiront en février : les Core i3, i5 et i7 sont disponibles, et il y aura tout simplement des cartes dédiées


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il y en a aussi qui ne vont pas swisher mais juste changer leur MacBook qui ne fonctionne plus qu'à moitié
> Et ça devient eunuyant de travailler sur 650px de large donc j'aimerai bien qu'ils sortent rapidement, le 12 janvier idéalement.
> 
> D'ailleurs je ne vois pas pourquoi certains disent qu'ils sortiront en février : les Core i3, i5 et i7 sont disponibles, et il y aura tout simplement des cartes dédiées



Puisse tu dire vrai ... J'attendrais pas jusque février perso, ca fait deja un mois que j'attends... C'est décidé : J'attends jusqu'au 12 janvier, si d'ici là aucune nouvelle croustillante, annonce ou autre, je vais récupérer mon MBP à la Fnac 

Faut bien se fixer une limite hein, sinon on va attendre toute notre vie...


----------



## xao85 (6 Janvier 2010)

Parceque le calendrier d'Apple va être charger en ce mois de Janvier et que peu de rumeurs filtre sur d'eventuels nouveaux MacBook. Je suis rabas joie.


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il y en a aussi qui ne vont pas swisher mais juste changer leur *MacBook qui ne fonctionne plus qu'à moitié*
> Et ça devient eunuyant de travailler sur 650px de large donc j'aimerai bien qu'ils sortent rapidement, le 12 janvier idéalement.
> 
> D'ailleurs je ne vois pas pourquoi certains disent qu'ils sortiront en février : les Core i3, i5 et i7 sont disponibles, et il y aura tout simplement des cartes dédiées



Ta machine date de 2007 c2d 2,16.... quand même, elle est loin d'être dépassée 
Tu devrais plutôt changer ton iphone edge qui, lui, est bien loin du 3GS


----------



## dambo (6 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ta machine date de 2007 c2d 2,16.... quand même, elle est loin d'être dépassée
> Tu devrais plutôt changer ton iphone edge qui, lui, est bien loin du 3GS


D'autres sur ce forum savent bien dans quel état est ma machine (divoli pour ne citer que lui)
L'écran ne fonctionne plus qu'à 60%, le superdrive est mort, le chassis se dévisse et l'écran ne tient plus très bien, les bords du topcase sont cassés (par la fermeture de l'écran), le disque dur a déjà été changé une fois, le ventilateur de processeur également et le topcase+bottomcase aussi. Enfin le topcase se redécolle sur l'arrière, ah oui le plastique se fissure sur le dessous du macbook ...

Donc je dirai qu'il est grand temps de le changer 

Par contre concernant l'iphone je ne suis pas d'accord ... j'ai des amis qui ont le 3GS et à part le GPS (j'ai un tomtom) et le boussole, je ne vois pas la différence, si ce n'est que le mien est en alu et plus solide


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> D'autres sur ce forum savent bien dans quel état est ma machine (divoli pour ne citer que lui)
> L'écran ne fonctionne plus qu'à 60%, le superdrive est mort, le chassis se dévisse et l'écran ne tient plus très bien, les bords du topcase sont cassés (par la fermeture de l'écran), le disque dur a déjà été changé une fois, le ventilateur de processeur également et le topcase+bottomcase aussi. Enfin le topcase se redécolle sur l'arrière, ah oui le plastique se fissure sur le dessous du macbook ...



, ah ouais quand même... Mais qu'est ce qu tu fais avec ton portable ? et tu arrive à le vendre dans cet état?
Bon ben j'espère que tu as prévu l'AppleCare pour le nouveau car tu vas en avoir besoin 



dambo a dit:


> Par contre concernant l'iphone je ne suis pas d'accord ... j'ai des amis qui ont le 3GS et à part le GPS (j'ai un tomtom) et le boussole, je ne vois pas la différence, si ce n'est que le mien est en alu et plus solide



Ben si tu vois pas la différence d'autonomie et de rapidité/fluidité je peux rien pour toi 
Sinon c'est les mêmes et c'est vrai que j'aimais bien le design de l'edge.


----------



## dambo (6 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> , ah ouais quand même... Mais qu'est ce qu tu fais avec ton portable ? et tu arrive à le vendre dans cet état?
> Bon ben j'espère que tu as prévu l'AppleCare pour le nouveau car tu vas en avoir besoin
> 
> 
> ...



Alors concernant mon Macbook : je ne lui ai rien fait de particulier, les éléments lâchent un à un ... peu à peu.
Une partie est passé en garantie (disque dur, ventilateur, topcase, bottomcase). Repartant avec une machine presque neuve de l'APR, je n'ai pas souscrit à l'Apple Care (je suis étudiant).

Les autres problèmes sont apparus après la 1ere année.
J'ai téléphoné à Apple, envoyé des courriers en LRAR en Irlande et à Cupertino. J'ai reçu des appels mais on m'a dit en gros que j'avais qu'à souscrire à l'Apple Care, que ça pouvait arriver et qu'on pouvait rien faire pour moi. Après avoir lourdement insisté, un technicien m'a rappelé pour me proposer l'achat d'une machine neuve avec 5% de reduc alors que je suis étudiant...

En gros j'ai plus qu'à changer de machine !


Concernant l'iphone, oui il y a une différence de fluidité (encore que je ne trouve pas ça transcendant) mais pour la batterie là je ne suis pas d'accord ! La 3G bouffe complètement la batterie, avec mon EDGE je tiens plusieurs jours sans souci :love:



Pour résumer : VIVEMENT LES MBP que je puisse changer mon macbook 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------




iZiDoR a dit:


> , ah ouais quand même... Mais qu'est ce qu tu fais avec ton portable ? et tu arrive à le vendre dans cet état?
> Bon ben j'espère que tu as prévu l'AppleCare pour le nouveau car tu vas en avoir besoin
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oui pour compléter on post :j'ai prévu l'AC  pour le prochain 
Et je ne compte pas le vendre pour le moment. Quoi que , fermé avec un écran externe il tourne comme un charme, pour quelqu'un qui veut un "petit Macmini" mais qui peut être transporté facilement ... pourquoi pas. Je le mettrais peut-être à 120/150 euros.


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

Bah alors les gars ??? (et les filles) pas de message depuis 15h44 ?!
Qu'est ce qui se passe, ca y est on laisse tomber ?
Ça y est, ils ont tous abandonnés les nouveaux MBP et se sont rués chez Apple Store, Fnac et autre revendeur ! lol :mouais:

Moi je sens que je vais craquer avant la fin de la semaine ! ...


----------



## new in mac (6 Janvier 2010)

Je les attends depuis je ne sais combien de temps, plusieurs mois, et mon pète ne veux pas m'aider à en avoir un pour mon anniv.
Je payerais plus de la moitié (2000.- sur 3000.-).

Il me fou mon plus grand désir en l'air.
Alors je veux même pas penser à ces CG qui seront peut-être pourries, et ces futurs MBP qui seront peut-être pas si top que ça.


----------



## dambo (6 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Bah alors les gars ??? (et les filles) pas de message depuis 15h44 ?!
> Qu'est ce qui se passe, ca y est on laisse tomber ?
> Ça y est, ils ont tous abandonnés les nouveaux MBP et se sont rués chez Apple Store, Fnac et autre revendeur ! lol :mouais:
> 
> Moi je sens que je vais craquer avant la fin de la semaine ! ...



Bah oui mais pour toi c'est plus dur, moi j'ai déjà un Mac ... ça n'a pas l'air d'être ton cas :rose:
Mais bon, si je peux te donner un conseil, qui provient uniquement de mon experience personnelle, attends encore un peu ! C'est ce que j'avais fait en 2007 pour mon macbook. Je devais le prendre pour Noël 2006 et puis j'ai finalement attendu la prochaine MAJ parce que ce n'était pas comme si je n'avais pas de machine en attendant 

Au final les prix avaient baissé de 50 euros, et j'avais eu un meilleur processeur et 40go de plus (chiffre de l'époque) de dd pour un peu moins chère ...

OK quand on voit ce qu'il est devenu ça donne pas envie :rateau: mais ce serait dommage de prendre mi janvier un modèle qui date de juin 2008


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Bah oui mais pour toi c'est plus dur, moi j'ai déjà un Mac ... ça n'a pas l'air d'être ton cas :rose:
> Mais bon, si je peux te donner un conseil, qui provient uniquement de mon experience personnelle, attends encore un peu ! C'est ce que j'avais fait en 2007 pour mon macbook. Je devais le prendre pour Noël 2006 et puis j'ai finalement attendu la prochaine MAJ parce que ce n'était pas comme si je n'avais pas de machine en attendant
> 
> Au final les prix avaient baissé de 50 euros, et j'avais eu un meilleur processeur et 40go de plus (chiffre de l'époque) de dd pour un peu moins chère ...
> ...



Ils sont pas plus récents que çà ?? je croyais que c'était juin 2009 !?

En effet tu as tout à fait raison, je n'ai pas de Mac, j'ai déjà bossé sur mac il y'a quelques années (en tant que graphiste forcément) ! 
Je suis assez patient en général, mais là javoue que c'est interminable ... lol
J'attends jusque mardi prochain, si d'ici là pas de nouvelles... je le prends ! au pire y'a les 15 jours de rétractations de la fnac, au cas ou il y aurait des nouvelles infos à ce moment là !

si ils sortent d'ici la fin du mois ok je prends mon mal en patience, si c'est juste une annonce et qu'il faut patienter encore quelques semaines ou mois... bon bah  tanpis !


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

La dernière MaJ date de Juin 2009 :sleep:
Sinon prendrez-vous le risque d'inverstir dans une REV A ? (rien qu'a voir les merdes qu'on certains d'entre nous sur leurs iMac Core iX ça fait réfléchir )...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Ce ne sera pas une rev A , pourquoi tu dis ça ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ce ne sera pas une rev A , pourquoi tu dis ça ?



Oui il est vrai, techniquement une Rev 0 vu que premier modèle du genre 
Mais la question reste la même...


----------



## new in mac (6 Janvier 2010)

Donc s'ils sortent le X du Y 2010, il faudrait attendre 1 mois, 2 ou plus, selon toi?


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> La dernière MaJ date de Juin 2009 :sleep:
> Sinon prendrez-vous le risque d'inverstir dans une REV A ? (rien qu'a voir les merdes qu'on certains d'entre nous sur leurs iMac Core iX ça fait réfléchir )...



Ah c'est bien ce qui me semblait, c'est pas si vieux que ca 
J'ai pensé aussi à cette histoire de RevA... encore un truc de plus qui me fait douter ! :mouais:


----------



## loics76 (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous!

Je suis nouveau sur mac génération et c'est donc mon premier post! Je suis cette conv depuis le début et je dois avouer qu'Apple est vraiment très fort pour pouvoir générer pratiquement 600 messages en à peine 3 semaines... Et c'est pour ça qu'on les apprécie autant d'ailleurs!

Je vais bientôt avoir la chance d'acquérir un MacBook Pro c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je m'intéresse autant à ce sujet.... 

En revanche, je pense que je vais foncer m'acheter un 2,8 GHz sans attendre les nouveaux, parce la machine me plaît, les perfs sont largement suffisante et au moins je ne risque pas les retards de livraison et les éventuels problèmes des nouveaux.

Néanmoins, j'ai remarqué en allant sur apple toute à l'heure que sur la page d'accueil en bas, ils mettaient en avant le MacBook Pro... Etrange non? Ca fait quand même pas mal de temps qu'on a pas vu c'est MBP en page d'accueil... Est ce que ça ne serait pas un moyen pour Apple de faire de la pub, afin d'en vendre un max ce qui signifierait ainsi une Màj prochaine?

Merci de vos réponse


----------



## massaliote (6 Janvier 2010)

loics76 a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur mac génération et c'est donc mon premier post! Je suis cette conv depuis le début et je dois avouer qu'Apple est vraiment très fort pour pouvoir générer pratiquement 600 messages en à peine 3 semaines... Et c'est pour ça qu'on les apprécie autant d'ailleurs!
> 
> ...



Bien observé  j'ai également remarqué ce détail tout à l'heure, qui jusque là n'était pas présent. J'ai hésité à écrire ici à ce sujet mais je vois que tu aura aussi noté que cela est certainement le signe d'une prochaine mise à jour de la gamme.
En tout cas je l'espère mais j'y crois ce signe n'est pas anodin !

Edit : en fait c'est un coup sur deux que le MBP apparait en page d'accueil en alternance avec le MB.


----------



## Fabien_smv (6 Janvier 2010)

RevA oblige, il y aura sûrement des problèmes sur les MacBook Pro Core i5/i7 ! L'affaire des iMac d'octobre 2009 ne fait que confirmer la chose.

Perso, j'avais un MacBook revA et j'ai eu pas mal de problème avec. Au final, j'ai obtenu un échange mais ça a été dur à négocier (email, téléphone, courrier recommandé, tout y est passé !).

Aujourd'hui, j'attends aussi une révision de la gamme non pas pour avoir un Core i5 mais parce que les macbook pro haut gamme actuels pourraient se retrouver en entrée de gamme (et i5 en haut)


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> RevA oblige, il y aura sûrement des problèmes sur les MacBook Pro Core i5/i7 ! L'affaire des iMac d'octobre 2009 ne fait que confirmer la chose.
> 
> Perso, j'avais un MacBook revA et j'ai eu pas mal de problème avec. Au final, j'ai obtenu un échange mais ça a été dur à négocier (email, téléphone, courrier recommandé, tout y est passé !).
> 
> Aujourd'hui, j'attends aussi une révision de la gamme non pas pour avoir un Core i5 mais parce que les macbook pro haut gamme actuels pourraient se retrouver en entrée de gamme (et i5 en haut)



Ah ca en effet c'est pas con ! Mais bon moi qui cherche absolument un 13" ! Je me demande si ca vaut vraiment le coup d'attendre... En revanche en effet pour ceux qui attendent un 15 ou 17" là je dis pas ca vaut le coup !

Bon ca ferme à quelle heure la Fnac ?? Ah merde trop tard !!!


----------



## loics76 (6 Janvier 2010)

massaliote a dit:


> Bien observé  j'ai également remarqué ce détail tout à l'heure, qui jusque là n'était pas présent. J'ai hésité à écrire ici à ce sujet mais je vois que tu aura aussi noté que cela est certainement le signe d'une prochaine mise à jour de la gamme.
> En tout cas je l'espère mais j'y crois ce signe n'est pas anodin !
> 
> Edit : en fait c'est un coup sur deux que le MBP apparait en page d'accueil en alternance avec le MB.



Effectivement je n'avais pas vu l'alternance MB et MBP! En revanche ça reste curieux parce qu'il y a quelques jours ça n'était pas le cas... Affaire à suivre!

Bonne soirée!


----------



## new in mac (6 Janvier 2010)

Je me répéte.
Si le mac book pro sort en rev A, combien de temps faut-il attendre à peu près, pour l'ordi ''final'' ?


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Janvier 2010)

new in mac a dit:


> Je me répéte.
> Si le mac book pro sort en rev A, combien de temps faut-il attendre à peu près, pour l'ordi ''final'' ?



1 mois et 26 jours...


----------



## dambo (6 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> La dernière MaJ date de Juin 2009 :sleep:
> Sinon prendrez-vous le risque d'inverstir dans une REV A ? (rien qu'a voir les merdes qu'on certains d'entre nous sur leurs iMac Core iX ça fait réfléchir )...



Il y a eu un léger bug dans ma tête 
J'ai pensé : alors il date de juin l'année dernière ... nous sommes en 2009 donc 2008 ... mais je pensais bien à 2009 en réalité   

J'ai pas encore changé d'année c'est pour ça !!

Bref : oui je prends un REV A : quand on voit les merdes que j'ai eu sur un REV C, un ami idem sur un REV B... De toutes façons il y a toujours des trucs qui n'iront pas ! Alors je ne suis pas sûr qu'on prend tant de risque que ça par rapport à la MAJ suivante :rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

new in mac a dit:


> Je me répéte.
> Si le mac book pro sort en rev A, combien de temps faut-il attendre à peu près, pour l'ordi ''final'' ?



les MaJ se font en général 6 mois après, suffit de regarder l'historique des MaJ des MBP :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Bref : oui je prends un REV A : quand on voit les merdes que j'ai eu sur un REV C, un ami idem sur un REV B... De toutes façons il y a toujours des trucs qui n'iront pas ! Alors je ne suis pas sûr qu'on prend tant de risque que ça par rapport à la MAJ suivante :rateau:



Ben perso j'ai pu lire pas mal de plainte concernant les derniers produits d'Apple avec Core iX (iMacs) et cela ne va apparemment pas en s'arrangeant au niveau des Rev A, au contraire même...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais le i7 de l'iMac n'est pas le i5 des MacBook Pro : ils chaufferont moins.
A la limite , attendez 1 semaine ou 2 pour voir les problème s'il y en a .


----------



## dambo (6 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais le i7 de l'iMac n'est pas le i5 des MacBook Pro : ils chaufferont moins.
> A la limite , attendez 1 semaine ou 2 pour voir les problème s'il y en a .



Encore une ou deux semaines de plus ? 

Nan sérieusement je n'achèterai certainement pas le jour de la sortie. Je vais attendre quelques jours. Je compte commander autour du 15 février.


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais le i7 de l'iMac n'est pas le i5 des MacBook Pro : ils chaufferont moins.



Mais le(s) ventillo(s) des MacBook Pro n'a/ont pas le gabarit des ventillos équipant les iMacs


----------



## shenrone (6 Janvier 2010)

Je pense ne pas être le seul à avoir rencontré des problèmes avec le MB blanc (fin 2007/ début 2008) qui était loin d'être une REV A (écran, carte mère...).
Alors que j'ai eu le MB 13" unibody à sa sortie et qu'il ne m'a jamais fais défaut...
Donc c'est histoire de REV je pense pas trop non plus que ce soit une généralité, bien qu'il soit incontestable que les première version d'une machine souffre obligatoirement d'un manque de recul en utilisation courante.

Aprés c'est à chacun de voir son cas, ça ne m'a jamais freiné...


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Janvier 2010)

et des Arrandale dans un portable c'est pas une première peut-être 
Enfin ne pas décourager les compulsifs qui acheterons les premiers modèles  (ils vont faire Beta-testeurs pour les autres, comme moi par exemple ). Achetez ! Achetez !


----------



## tazevil666 (6 Janvier 2010)

Pff moi ce qui me fait freiner c'est d'attendre :'( C'est horrible. Je pensais pas qu'avoir son premier ordinateur Apple passait par une séance de bizutage aussi dure !!! :/


----------



## sbhsbh (6 Janvier 2010)

je demande sa comme sa ( merci de ne pas crier au scandale ), mais pour les new MBP, comme se sera surement du new matos dedans, penssez vous que boot camp aura les bon drivers pour windows 7 ?

PS : windows c' est que pour les jeux =p


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Janvier 2010)

Les news mbp changeront rien à bootcamp qui fait parti d'OSX et puis ce n'est qu'un partitionneur de plus, on peut très bien s'en passer... J'ai pas de problème avec w7 64 sur mon iMac....


----------



## Somchay (6 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> RevA oblige, il y aura sûrement des problèmes sur les MacBook Pro Core i5/i7 ! L'affaire des iMac d'octobre 2009 ne fait que confirmer la chose.
> 
> Perso, j'avais un MacBook revA et j'ai eu pas mal de problème avec. Au final, j'ai obtenu un échange mais ça a été dur à négocier (email, téléphone, courrier recommandé, tout y est passé !).
> 
> Aujourd'hui, j'attends aussi une révision de la gamme non pas pour avoir un Core i5 mais parce que les macbook pro haut gamme actuels pourraient se retrouver en entrée de gamme (et i5 en haut)



Bon. c'est déjà assez dur d'être patient et d'attendre une éventuelle annonce pour la sortie des nouveaux MBP... et maintenant, on parle de problème de RevA... c'est quoi encore ce truc ??? Finalement, s'ils sortent un jour ces nouveaux Mac, ils seront mieux ou pas


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Les news mbp changeront rien à bootcamp qui fait parti d'OSX et puis ce n'est qu'un partitionneur de plus, on peut très bien s'en passer... J'ai pas de problème avec w7 64 sur mon iMac....



Tu peux faire marcher Win7 64 sans passer par bootcamp ? Si oui, comment... ? Vmware par exemple ?
Car je vais être obligé de l'installer, car je bosse pas mal avec 3DSMAX ! Ca m'interesse de savoir, merci


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Janvier 2010)

Bootcamp c'est le truc pour faire bien, le logiciel made-in Apple et tu as juste à le lancer et suivre les instructions. Mais ce n'est juste qu'un logiciel qui va partitionner le DD et redémarrer le mac sur la nouvelle partition... Tu peux aussi partitionner via l'utilitaire de disque, insérer ton cd Windows et redémarrer sur le cd en appuyant sur alt au démarrage.... Ça revient au même en fait... Voilà... Et win7 marche sous SL, c'est quelques drivers qui manque style les raccoucis du clavier...


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Bootcamp c'est le truc pour faire bien, le logiciel made-in Apple et tu as juste à le lancer et suivre les instructions. Mais ce n'est juste qu'un logiciel qui va partitionner le DD et redémarrer le mac sur la nouvelle partition... Tu peux aussi partitionner via l'utilitaire de disque, insérer ton cd Windows et redémarrer sur le cd en appuyant sur alt au démarrage.... Ça revient au même en fait... Voilà... Et win7 marche sous SL, c'est quelques drivers qui manque style les raccoucis du clavier...



Oui ca j'avais lu deja depuis un moment que cela fonctionnait, d'ou ma surprise concernant l'annonce recente comme quoi le support bootcamp était pas encore opérationnel !

En revanche je ne savais pas que Bootcamp servait uniquement à partitionner !
En même temps faut avouer que les ptits icones au démarrage, j'aime bien 

Ca occupe des ressources ? Un interet plus que l'autre de l'installer ou non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2010)

Juste au passage pour les psedo malchanceux qui vont acheté un MBP avant la sortie du nouveau, le seul regret que vous aurez c'est quand vous,vous utiliserez 30 % du CPU, eux ils en utiliseront 20 %.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que tout le monde ( moi y comprit ) quand on a un ordinateur et que l'on en voit un mieux, ou le nouveau modèle, on regrette quelque chose que l'on exploite même pas. ( pour ma part et la majorité je pense ). 

Voillla 

@tazevil666 : non, seul la virtualisation mange des ressources, le faite de créer une partition te permet juste le dual boot.


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Juste au passage pour les psedo malchanceux qui vont acheté un MBP avant la sortie du nouveau, le seul regret que vous aurez c'est quand vous,vous utiliserez 30 % du CPU, eux ils en utiliseront 20 %.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire c'est que tout le monde ( moi y comprit ) quand on a un ordinateur et que l'on en voit un mieux, ou le nouveau modèle, on regrette quelque chose que l'on exploite même pas. ( pour ma part et la majorité je pense ).
> 
> ...




Bah disons que tout depend l'utilisation que tu en as...
Moi c'est pour entre autre bosser sur CS4 / AfterEffects / Premiere / Photoshop et Lightroom, ca reste une machine secondaire, j'ai une bete de competition comme machine de bureau ! Mais j'avoue que les 10/20% j'aimerais bien les reccuperer 

c'est ce qui me fait hésiter !


----------



## daphone (7 Janvier 2010)

Aujourd'hui, c'est mon anniversaire.... Et toujours pas de MBP en vue... Sniff


----------



## aquafafa (7 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, c'est mon anniversaire.... Et toujours pas de MBP en vue... Sniff



Bon anniversaire Daphone! 

J'espère qu'en soufflant tes bougies tu fera le vu de voir apparaitre les news MBP et que lorsqu'on ira faire un tour sur l'applestore ils seront bel et bien là.

Bye


----------



## daphone (7 Janvier 2010)

Merci aquafafa! Pour une foi que ma carte bleue est prête, c'est Apple qui est en retard! (tu crois que ça craint si je plante mes bougies dans le clavier de mon MacBook et que je me serve de ma magic mouse en poupée vaudou en attendant?  )


----------



## xao85 (7 Janvier 2010)

Moi le seul moment ou j'arrive a utiliser les 90% de mon processeur c'est en encodant des dvd. Et il est de 2007...


----------



## Ekow (7 Janvier 2010)

> AMD vient de présenter sa nouvelle gamme de cartes graphiques pour portables, les ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5000.



Ca doit en faire rêver plus d'un ça ^^
Malheureusement je ne pense pas que ces puces graphiques soient intégrées dans les prochains MBP...


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, c'est mon anniversaire.... Et toujours pas de MBP en vue... Sniff



Bon anniv daphone 
Mais bon à ce rythme là, ton cadeau tu va l'avoir au mois de juillet ! lol


----------



## pouto (7 Janvier 2010)

Ekow a dit:


> Ca doit en faire rêver plus d'un ça ^^
> Malheureusement je ne pense pas que ces puces graphiques soient intégrées dans les prochains MBP...



Non, je pense que l'on y verra des nVidia


----------



## didou47 (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je repasse par ici pour une petite question;
Après mon IMac je pense passer sur MBP pour ma partie boulot et la partie privée quand je m'en vais en déplacement (j'ai fait le choix de reprendre un PC portable quand le mien est mort en avril mais j'ai déjà plein de soucis avec... ) et j'aurai aussi voulu offrir un MBP à mon fiancé (oui je sais, il en a de la chance!!)
Mais problème pour celui ci, il ne peut pas se passer de pavé numérique et peste qu'il n'y en ait pas sur les MBP 17". Je voulais donc questionner ceux qui connaissent bien la gamme depuis le début, est ce qu'il y a une chance pour qu'un jour Apple mette des pavés numériques sur les MBP 17" ou aucune? (merci de ne pas faire de commentaires qu'un macbook n'est pas une calculatrice, etc, -j'ai lu plusieurs posts à ce sujet ici- je pose juste une question...)

Sinon pour ma part, je vais attendre les nouveaux 15" et prendrait certainement un des plus haut de gamme dans cette taille, en espérant que mon PC ne me quitte pas avant qu'ils sortent...

Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## dambo (7 Janvier 2010)

didou47 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je repasse par ici pour une petite question;
> Après mon IMac je pense passer sur MBP pour ma partie boulot et la partie privée quand je m'en vais en déplacement (j'ai fait le choix de reprendre un PC portable quand le mien est mort en avril mais j'ai déjà plein de soucis avec... ) et j'aurai aussi voulu offrir un MBP à mon fiancé (oui je sais, il en a de la chance!!)
> ...



A mon avis absolument aucune chance ! 

De plus les unibody ne sont (je pense) pas près d'évoluer, un pav numérique demandera un usinage plus poussé et ça coûterait probablement très chère (le clavier est en ce moment identique en tout point sur tous les MacBook)

Par contre tu peux lui acheter un ipod touch et le transformer en pavé numérique via une application. C'est très utilisé et très efficace.


----------



## didou47 (7 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse précise;
C'est vrai que j'avais pas pensé à cette possibilité parce qu'il m'a dit qu'il ne voulait pas non plus de pavé numérique externe (sous entendu "à fil")
Mais avec un Ipod Touch...

De toutes façons, si j'ai mon MBP, je pourrais tester cette application avec mon Iphone et je suis sure qu'il sera trop jaloux pour résister longtemps


----------



## dambo (7 Janvier 2010)

didou47 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse précise;
> C'est vrai que j'avais pas pensé à cette possibilité parce qu'il m'a dit qu'il ne voulait pas non plus de pavé numérique externe (sous entendu "à fil")
> Mais avec un Ipod Touch...
> 
> De toutes façons, si j'ai mon MBP, je pourrais tester cette application avec mon Iphone et je suis sure qu'il sera trop jaloux pour résister longtemps


L'application fonctionne via le wifi et est très efficace. Il y a également possibilité de parametrer "l'allure" de l'application pour qu'elle corresponde à son modèle de MacBook, d'Imac... c'est assez bien fait globalement, c'est sans fil et ça ne prend pas de place. :love:


----------



## PO_ (7 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi le seul moment ou j'arrive a utiliser les 90% de mon processeur c'est en encodant des dvd. Et il est de 2007...



Dans le même style, comment faire travailler les 8 coeurs d'un Mac Pro en même temps : 

utiliser XLD (freeware), pour transcoder  simultanément en Apple Lossless ou AAC 8 morceaux de musique encodés en FLAC. IL suffit dans les préférences de cette application de spécifier le nombre de threads simultanés à gérer (8 dans le cas de monMac Pro 2008). 

Ça se fait à une vitesse époustouflante : 75x pour du FLAC -> Apple Lossless, 35x pour du FLAC-> AAC ou du Lossless Apple -> AAC : pour cette dernière opération, itunes toujours pas optimisé pour du multicoeur prend un gros méchant coup de vieux.

Bon, c'est complétement HS, mais baste ! vous me pardonnerez, j'espère ?


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> L'application fonctionne via le wifi et est très efficace. Il y a également possibilité de parametrer "l'allure" de l'application pour qu'elle corresponde à son modèle de MacBook, d'Imac... c'est assez bien fait globalement, c'est sans fil et ça ne prend pas de place. :love:



Ah je connaissais pas çà ! C'est bon à savoir. Ca marche aussi sur iPhone j'imagine ? C'est quoi le nom de l'appli ? Merci


----------



## didou47 (7 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ah je connaissais pas çà ! C'est bon à savoir. Ca marche aussi sur iPhone j'imagine ? C'est quoi le nom de l'appli ? Merci



c'est ceci: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/40714/un_pave_numerique_pour_macbook/


----------



## arrakiss (7 Janvier 2010)

Comment on fait quand on a une super idée d'application pour iphone mais qu'on ne connait rien aux outils de développement ? 
Et on fait comment pour vérifier qu'elle n'existe pas déjà ?


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

didou47 a dit:


> c'est ceci: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/40714/un_pave_numerique_pour_macbook/



top merci  dès que j'ai mon MBP je teste çà 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

quelqu'un à des infos sur les nouveaux processeur intel mobile ?
j'ai regardé vite fait sur le net, rien vu encore !
pourtant le CES à bien démarré aujourd'hui, et il me semble que c'était le 7 que Intel devait présenter ses i3/i5 et i7 pour portable...


----------



## massaliote (7 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> top merci  dès que j'ai mon MBP je teste çà
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------
> 
> ...



ici 
http://www.laptopspirit.fr/60076/lp...seurs-core-i3-core-i5-et-core-i7-mobiles.html


----------



## arrakiss (7 Janvier 2010)

C'est moi ou il y a un paquet énorme de MBP sur le refurb ? Ca sent bon pour vous ça nan ?


----------



## golastar (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai suivi le forum depuis son premier jour et espérant devenir un futur switcher, achat prévu à la base en novembre, j'attends toujours depuis à cause des rumeurs... 
Je me présente je suis étudiant, j'ai vendu mon ordinateur portable en novembre et depuis ben je squatte celui de ma copine !!! LOL 
Donc je commence vraiment à perdre espoir... et j'ai décider de m'inscrire pour chercher de l'aide.
En effet je souhaiterai acheter le 13' à 1399 euros, ce qui serait mon budget maximum...
Et mon idée c'est tout simplement d'attendre la nouvelle sortie soit pour avoir l'ancien moins cher, soit pour avoir pour le même prix un meilleur... Sachant que l'actuel me satisferait largement pour mon utilisation ( web, cours, et quelques jeux type : warcraft ou les Total War...)
Voilà mon message sert peut etre à pas grand chose mais j'espere vraiment l'arrivée pour me décider... car je pense que sinon dans 2 semaines max je saute la pas ... ( mon anniversaire c'est le 20 janvier et ce sera le dernier cap...) en espérant qu'il sera sorti et que je pourrais choisir...


----------



## arrakiss (7 Janvier 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> C'est moi ou il y a un paquet énorme de MBP sur le refurb ? Ca sent bon pour vous ça nan ?




 alors ? verdict ?


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> alors ? verdict ?



Je confirme, par rapport au 2/3 dernieres grosses mises à jour du refurb !!!

Impressionnant le nombre de MBP dispo... c'est peut etre même la premiere fois que j'en vois autant, beaucoup de 15" et 17" ! 

Bon les nouveaux proc de chez Intel ont été annoncés aujourd'hui, et les constructeurs (PC j'en convient) balancent maintenant peu à peu leurs nouvelles configurations à base de i3/i5 et i7 , depuis cette annonce : sony, asus, et lenovo... 

Pourvu que ca se décoince... moi mardi prochain ca m'irait bien !

Je suis quasi certain d'un truc : il y'a 2 solution !!
Soit une sortie en douce mardi prochain ou le suivant, soit pas de nouveaux MBP avant un moment... le temps pour Apple d'intégrer les nouvelles tech qui ont été présenté cette semaine (Qui à dit Optimus de Nvidia ???)

Mais à mon avis pas d'annonce pour le 26...
Après avoir lu les tests des nouveaux iCore, qui sont certes très bien, mais ma foi rien de révolutionnaire... pas suffisament pour en faire une annonce sous forme de keynote ! sachant qu'il n'y aura pas non plus de changement de design des MBP (les unibody etant trop recent)...

Ca va faire se faire en douce tout ca, je vous le dit !!!  ou pas ... :mouais:


----------



## golastar (7 Janvier 2010)

Donc une baisse des anciens ?? A la limite on s'en fou si ils sont pas beaucoup mieux si on paye les anciens moins chers, beaucoup moins chers....


----------



## Jeromac (7 Janvier 2010)

> Core i7-640LM 2.13 GHz 2.93 GHz 4 Mo 1066 MHz 25 W 332 $
> Core i7-620LM 2.00 GHz 2.80 GHz 4 Mo 1066 MHz 25 W 300 $



Ceux là ils pourraient bien être présent dans un 13", vu le TDP.


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ceux là ils pourraient bien être présent dans un 13", vu le TDP.



Ouai je pensais la meme chose, mais que represente la 2eme fréquence sur ton tableau ?
Edit : j'ai trouvé tout seul, la frequence avec le turbo activé !

Mais bon en même temps ... des 13" avec du i7... surtout qu'une fois le Turbo activé, ca doit augmenter pas mal ca conso :/


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2010)

Ce sont les fréquences avec le turbo boost ;


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Janvier 2010)

Ok imagine tu mets des i7 avec les 13' (bas de la gamme MBP)... Les 17' tu les équipent avec quoi ? les même processeurs ? :sleep: Non hélas, commercialement ça le fait pas... Core i3 = bas de gamme, i5 = milieu de gamme et i7 = haut de gamme


----------



## N3ox (7 Janvier 2010)

Golastar, n'oublie pas que si tu es étudiant tu peux bénéficier de réductions... Il me semble que tu n'en as pas tenu compte en annonçant tes 1399 de budget


----------



## MacSedik (7 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ok imagine tu mets des i7 avec les 13' (bas de la gamme MBP)... Les 17' tu les équipent avec quoi ? les même processeurs ? :sleep: Non hélas, commercialement ça le fait pas... Core i3 = bas de gamme, i5 = milieu de gamme et i7 = haut de gamme



c'est sûr on est pas prêts de voir les Core2duo disparaître des MacBook Pro 13"...


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est sûr on est pas prêts de voir les Core2duo disparaître des MacBook Pro 13"...



Mais euhh arretez de dire ca, je vais finir par regretter d'attendre comme un planqué depuis 3 semaines pour rien !!! En plus mon MBP m'attends à la Fnac... il est là .. tout pret... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :mouais:


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est sûr on est pas prêts de voir les Core2duo disparaître des MacBook Pro 13"...



Il auront tout de même une fréquence revue à la hausse et 50 Go de plus.... pas de quoi fouetter un chat c'est sûr


----------



## shenrone (7 Janvier 2010)

Apple a intéré à se bouger le trognon car la concurrence PC se dévoile en ce moment même au CES.
Et Sony lance une bonne partie de ses Vaio avec core i5 ....


----------



## tehmeow (7 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Apple a intéré à se bouger le trognon car la concurrence PC se dévoile en ce moment même au CES.
> Et Sony lance une bonne partie de ses Vaio avec core i5 ....



Le sony vaio Z est superbe: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...atalogId=10551&langId=-1&cmsId=z_press_page10

core i7, nouveaux SSD, blue-ray, GT330M, 13,3" et 1,4 kg... une merveille... :rateau:

Perso si apple ne fait rien pour m'impressionner j'opterais surement pour une autre marque en vu de toute les nouveautés qui sortent... Il faut arrêter le délire de vendre des ordinateurs au moins 25% plus cher  avec du hardware obsolète...


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Janvier 2010)

oui qu'ils se dépêchent car moi je vais finir par craquer et prendre un mbp version actuelle
Je sais que cela me suffira mais quite à faire un achat autant prendre la dernière sortie


----------



## tazevil666 (7 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Apple a intéré à se bouger le trognon car la concurrence PC se dévoile en ce moment même au CES.
> Et Sony lance une bonne partie de ses Vaio avec core i5 ....



C'est justement ca qui me fait espérer une mise à jour pour ces jours ci... si ils ne veulent pas louper le coche des switchers potentiels par exemple !

Allez Apple bordel !!!!! 

Edit : ca doit faire la 20ème fois que je vais sur le store aujourd'hui... et bien attention vous allez halluciner, c'est une grande nouvelle que je dois vous annoncer : toujours rien :sleep:


----------



## sapiens07 (7 Janvier 2010)

tres beau le sony avec plein d options interessantes et comme W7 est pas si mal


----------



## Jeromac (7 Janvier 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> tres beau le sony avec plein d options interessantes et comme W7 est pas si mal



C'est clair. Par contre faudra attendre une paire de mois apparemment pour l'avoir en France... 

Comme dit plus haut, si Apple ne m'étonne pas, je pourrai être tenté par le Vaio Z. Reste juste l'OS qui ne me tente pas.


----------



## tehmeow (7 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> C'est clair. Par contre faudra attendre une paire de mois apparemment pour l'avoir en France...
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, si Apple ne m'étonne pas, je pourrai être tenté par le Vaio Z. Reste juste l'OS qui ne me tente pas.



Pré commande d'ici fin janvier et expédition tout début février apparemment...


----------



## golastar (7 Janvier 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Golastar, n'oublie pas que si tu es étudiant tu peux bénéficier de réductions... Il me semble que tu n'en as pas tenu compte en annonçant tes 1399 de budget




Merci beaucoup mais j'y ai pensé, et pour pas raconter ma vie je suis en fait en emploi étudiant employé dans un magasin de grande distribution qui me propose une remise supérieure à celle octroyée aux étudiants, soit 15 pourcents sur tout achat informatique de mon choix.... c'est pour cela que je peux me permettre de prendre celui a 1399 pour le prix du modèle inférieur... 

Bon alors ca arrive quand !!! Je veux découvrir cet OS si convoité !!


----------



## carbonyle (7 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> C'est justement ca qui me fait espérer une mise à jour pour ces jours ci... si ils ne veulent pas louper le coche des switchers potentiels par exemple !
> 
> Allez Apple bordel !!!!!
> 
> Edit : ca doit faire la 20ème fois que je vais sur le store aujourd'hui... et bien attention vous allez halluciner, c'est une grande nouvelle que je dois vous annoncer : toujours rien :sleep:



Je suis dans la même situation...sauf que je n'aurai plus d'ordi dans qques jours...:hein:

Je ne suis pas certain que la nouvelle gamme change grand chose au schmilblik...


----------



## Fabien_smv (7 Janvier 2010)

A mon avis, la mise à jour des MacBook Pro 15" va intervenir soit ce mois-ci soit le mois prochain.
D'après mes calculs, Apple fait une mise à jour assez important (nouveau proc) tous les 9 mois, donc en normalement c'est février 2010.


----------



## SPIDEY (7 Janvier 2010)

Maintenant c'est février


----------



## carbonyle (7 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Maintenant c'est février



A moins d'être pote avec Steve (les gens qui bossent chez Apple savent qqc d'ailleurs?), tout ça ne reste que rumeurs. Par contre comme l'a dit arrakiss, il y a eu pas mal de mbp sur le refurb aujourd'hui...


----------



## Applelink (7 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> Maintenant c'est février



Non mais t'as raison, faut arrêter le délire là! 
mais bon qui sais ptêtre que Ça va se faire en Fevrier. Allez Apple, faut se bouger le c*l!


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Janvier 2010)

Comme le dit si bien la signature d'un des membres de ce forum : _"j'ai l'impression que les rumeurs font beaucoup plus effet sur les MacUsers que le LSD..."_


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> A mon avis, la mise à jour des MacBook Pro 15" va intervenir soit ce mois-ci soit le mois prochain.
> D'après mes calculs, Apple fait une mise à jour assez important (nouveau proc) tous les 9 mois, donc en normalement c'est février 2010.



Très belle analyse... lol ! J'ai pas pu faire de calculs, j'ai pas fait scientifique au lycée !! Et merde si seulement j'avais fait scientifique j'aurais pu découvrir la date de sortie des prochain MBP !!! Rha chui trop deg 




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Comme le dit si bien la signature d'un des membres de ce forum : _"j'ai l'impression que les rumeurs font beaucoup plus effet sur les MacUsers que le LSD..."_



Mdr !!! On est bien d'accord. Bon bah moi je craque, ca y es je vous l'annonce... je me rends ! Donc avant de finir assis dans un lit sous Prozac, je capitule !!!
Apple tu as gagnée... tu es trop forte Apple !

Bon bah pour ma part demain direction la Fnac, et je suis sur que je serais déjà plus que satisfait de ce nouveau joujou ! Marre d'attendre, on sait même pas ce qu'on attends, ni quand ca va arriver ! Donc voilà 
MBP demain tu es à moiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Jeromac (8 Janvier 2010)

Oh mais non tazevil666, ne craque pas si prêt du but ! Les nouveaux MacBook Pro seront annoncés (edit : non pas annoncés, ils seront sur l'Apple Store) dans 4 jours !!! Avec du Core i7 et les nouvelles HD 5xxx d'ATI !

edit : dans un peu moins de 5 jours quoi...


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Oh mais non tazevil666, ne craque pas si prêt du but ! Les nouveaux MacBook Pro seront annoncés (edit : non pas annoncés, ils seront sur l'Apple Store) dans 4 jours !!! Avec du Core i7 et les nouvelles HD 5xxx d'ATI !
> 
> edit : dans un peu moins de 5 jours quoi...



Je sais je suis faible !!!! Mais on voit que vous êtes pas sans Mac vous ! lol

En tout cas si tu dis vrai, ca me va ! J'ai 15 jours de "reflexion" à la Fnac ! Ca me laissera le temps de m'occuper d'ici mardi  et si y sortent mardi, je le rammene et je demande un avoir  (sauf si y faut patienter 3 mois)


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Oh mais non tazevil666, ne craque pas si prêt du but ! Les nouveaux MacBook Pro seront annoncés (edit : non pas annoncés, ils seront sur l'Apple Store) dans 4 jours !!! Avec du Core i7 et les nouvelles HD 5xxx d'ATI !
> 
> edit : dans un peu moins de 5 jours quoi...



Puisses-tu dire vrai


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

Ça le fait penser a l'année dernière quand tout le monde attendait/pronostiquait les news iMacs début janvier à la macworld et ils sont arrivés en ...... Mars......  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h00 ----------

Et 9 mois depuis juin, pour moi, ça fait..... J'vous laisse deviner..... Mars !!


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

on dégaine quand la CB alors ??


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

demain


----------



## salamander (8 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> Le sony vaio Z est superbe: http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...atalogId=10551&langId=-1&cmsId=z_press_page10
> 
> core i7, nouveaux SSD, blue-ray, GT330M, 13,3" et 1,4 kg... une merveille... :rateau:
> 
> Perso si apple ne fait rien pour m'impressionner j'opterais surement pour une autre marque en vu de toute les nouveautés qui sortent... Il faut arrêter le délire de vendre des ordinateurs au moins 25% plus cher  avec du hardware obsolète...



Mais sérieux, t'es sur un forum d'entraide et d'infos Mac là !!!!
Si c'est pour critiquer Apple tu devrais aller sur des forums microsoft, ici tu sers à rien !!!

Et ta remarque sur le fait qu'Apple doive t'impressionner, quel blagueur tu fais.....tu sais quoi, le mieux c'est que tu restes sur PC et que tu comptes sur Bill Gates pour le faire !!! 

Non mais je vous jure, y en a marre de lire des conneries pareilles.

Bonne année quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

@ salamander : le switch de PC à MAC c'est bien et l'inverse non ?

Ils font ce qu'ils veulent, tu as des actions chez APPLE pour écrire ce genre de commentaire ?

Bonne année quand même  et pour info je suis sur les deux plateformes d'où mon point de vue.

Et j'oubliai c'est pas que sony qui va sortir une nouvelle gamme .... toutes les marques quasiment sauf HP qui l'a déjà sorti.


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Mais sérieux, t'es sur un forum d'entraide et d'infos Mac là !!!!
> Si c'est pour critiquer Apple tu devrais aller sur des forums microsoft, ici tu sers à rien !!!
> 
> Et ta remarque sur le fait qu'Apple doive t'impressionner, quel blagueur tu fais.....tu sais quoi, le mieux c'est que tu restes sur PC et que tu comptes sur Bill Gates pour le faire !!!
> ...



Et coco faut se détendre quand même ! :mouais:
Il a rien dit de mal non plus ! Et surtout que c'est pas tout à fait faux ce qui dit.
On a quand même le droit de parler d'Apple sans faire d'éloge ou se prosterner sans que ca vire aux insultes ou aux règlement de compte je pense ?!

Sur ce bonne année quand même, dans la joie et la bonne humeur !


----------



## scaryfan (8 Janvier 2010)

Moi, je rajouterai à ce mini-fight qu'il ne faut pas toujours critiquer la concurrence et toujours être pro-mac à fonds...
Il y a de belles choses un peu partout... et pas mal de m***** aussi... 
Généralement, avec Sony, tu as du bon matos... fiable et beau...
Perso, je suis passé sous MBP il y a 2 mois, et je trouve le produit d'une finition exemplaire... c'est réellement magnifique comme bécane (comparé au Dell portable que j'ai eu récemment au boulot  : rapide mais très très moche et pas pratique)...

C'était mon opinion sur le sujet...

J'ai également un écran plat SONY dans mon salon... de toute beauté...

Maintenant, retour au sujet principal de ce topic...


----------



## arrakiss (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est pire que la bande à Jehova chez Apple. Salamander est totalement embrigadé.


Je trouve que ce forum est du grand n'importe quoi. Pour ceux qui ont pu d'ordi....ok pk pas être impatient mais pour ceux qui ont un ordi même s'il est pourri vous pouvez quand même attendre 1 ou 2 mois de plus nan ? QUOI???? il a dit 2 mois.....dsl pour les infarctus...


----------



## salamander (8 Janvier 2010)

Pour info, non je n'ai pas d'actions chez apple, je trouve juste déplacé de faire des remarques qui laissent penser que nous sommes une bande d'imbéciles qui achetent des machines aussi bonnes que les autres mais 25% plus cher, tout ça sur un forum rempli de membres qui mettent leur expérience et leur savoir au service des autres utilisateurs.  Maintenant si on ne peut plus s'exprimer sans se faire accuser de pro mac je sais pas ou on va, d'autant que j'ai 4 ordis a la maison et simplement un mac..Pour le côté embrigadé tu repasseras Arrakiss....je ne suis pas là pour defendre Apple !!


----------



## GrayStorm (8 Janvier 2010)

Bah le prix d'un sony vaio série Z vaut bien le prix d'un macbook pro. Après c'est juste une question de feeling.


----------



## sapiens07 (8 Janvier 2010)

@ salamander :du calme, un fait, Apple c'est cher, voir tres cher, ce qui faisait la specificité de mac et son avance sur les autres marques s'estompe de plus en plus, et Apple a interet a tapper fort pour se differentier. Quand tu vois le lien tu decouvres un sony  avec dd SSD, blueray, proc puissant, design, clavier retro eclairé etc... pour 1899$, on espere vraiment qu'Apple fera mieux c'est tout. et ne pas oublier les 300e de l apple care, dans ce domaine DELL est top pour moins cher (intervention a domicile, remplacement immédiat etc..)

On dit souvent Apple c'est MAC OSX, ok je suis d'accord, mais si pour 2000 tu as une machine valant 1000 chez les autres, là on a le droit de se poser des questions. J'attend l arrivée des nouveaux MBP pour faire mon switch comme beaucoup, MAC OSX est la raison de mon switch mais le materiel aussi, si je vois une trop grande difference par rapport a la concurrence, alors je ne switcherai pas, c'est domage, mais c'est comme ça, et W7 n'est pas si mal :rateau: a defaut de mieux


----------



## Jeromac (8 Janvier 2010)

Sauf que niveau technologie le Vaio Z met une claque à n'importe quel MacBook Pro 

Là encore, si Mac OS X était installable sur n'importe quelle machine, comme l'est Windows, je ne m'embêterai pas à attendre les nouveaux MacBook Pro.

Et puis avec le Vaio Z, on a un poid plume avec du WXGA++ :love: (1600x900) et une dalle vraiment très bonne. Dommage, il sera vendu avec Windows... et mettre Linux pourquoi pas, mais si c'est pour devoir galérer 6 heures au moindre petit soucis...


----------



## Meow the Catz (8 Janvier 2010)

Je me posais une question... le trackpad multitouch sur les MBP, c'est une exclusivité apple ? Ou alors ça existe aussi sur les portables PC ?

Sinon, il paraît que c'est possible (non autorisé par apple, mais est-ce que apple a le droit d'interdire ça légalement) d'installer un OS X sur un PC, mais aucune idée sur la fiabilité du truc, si les périphériques seront bien reconnus, ce genre de trucs... mais je ne m'y risquerais pas, pour ma part je suis fier d'être apple, et d'avoir un Mac, ce n'est pas pour me promener avec un portable sony ou autre, même si y a OS X dessus ^^


----------



## sapiens07 (8 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Sauf que niveau technologie le Vaio Z met une claque à n'importe quel MacBook Pro
> 
> Là encore, si Mac OS X était installable sur n'importe quelle machine, comme l'est Windows, je ne m'embêterai pas à attendre les nouveaux MacBook Pro.
> 
> Et puis avec le Vaio Z, on a un poid plume avec du WXGA++ :love: (1600x900) et une dalle vraiment très bonne. Dommage, il sera vendu avec Windows... et mettre Linux pourquoi pas, mais si c'est pour devoir galérer 6 heures au moindre petit soucis...



Attendons de voir les prochains Mac, même si j'abonde dans ton sens pour l instant


----------



## Galuz (8 Janvier 2010)

Je suis du même avis que Sapiens07. A cause du prix du MBP, mon switch garde encore une petite part d'incertitude, même si j'ai vraiment envie d'aller sur MacOS.


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

Ca y ait, mon père a succomber pour un macbookpro du refurb. 
(Il s'agit du modèle milieu de gamme à 2,66 qui est proposée à 300 euros de moins.)


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ca y ait, mon père a succomber pour un macbookpro du refurb.
> (Il s'agit du modèle milieu de gamme à 2,66 qui est proposée à 300 euros de moins.)



Ouh j'ai failli hier...y'avait un antireflet vraiment moins cher :rose:

Bon, en lisant les news sur les sony (pour ne citer qu'eux), j'admets que ça serait ballot de ne pas attendre encore quelques jours pour voir ce que peut sortir Apple. Au pire, les nouveaux ne foutent pas une claque et les actuels seront vendus moins cher...


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Ouh j'ai failli hier...y'avait un antireflet vraiment moins cher :rose:
> 
> Bon, en lisant les news sur les sony (pour ne citer qu'eux), j'admets que ça serait ballot de ne pas attendre encore quelques jours pour voir ce que peut sortir Apple. Au pire, les nouveaux ne foutent pas une claque et les actuels seront vendus moins cher...


Oui mais quelle version de MBP ? Sûrement la version d'entrée de gamme 

Attendre quelques jours ou quelques semaines ?


----------



## tehmeow (8 Janvier 2010)

Quand je parle de la concurrence c'est pas une attaque a apple... C'est juste pour montrer qu'il y a une réelle avancée technologique dans ce qui sort ou qui vont sortir en ce début d'année. Si Apple ne fait pas d'updates très rapidement ils seront clairement totalement obsolète au niveau hardware ce qui serait un comble pour une marque qui se veut "haut de gamme". Perso j'utilise aussi bien mac que PC et clairement si j'ai investit dans mac c'est pour l'OS X et les 2 ou 3 logiciels intéressants. Le design je m'en fou (je suis pas/plus un jeune prépubert qui veut impressionner ses copains de classe), et le hardware a toujours été beaucoup plus chère chez mac donc il faudrait au moins qu'il justifie le prix autrement que par le soft sinon ça vaut pas le coup de changer son ordinateur ou d'acheter du matériel neuf... Mis a part la carte graphique qui a priori (sauf grande surprise) risque d'être plus ou moins la même que celle qu'on a aujourd'hui (autrement dit très en retard par rapport a la concurrence d'ici quelques mois) pourquoi mettre un matos aussi bas de gamme dans les petite taille ? Certains disent que c'est pour maintenir une cohérence entre les gammes, mais être obliger de prendre du 15" pour pouvoir avoir du core i5 alors que d'autres mettent déjà du core i7 sur du 13" je trouve ça pas a l'avantage de mac pour ceux qui vont utiliser leur ordinateur autre part que chez eux sur leur bureau...

Bien que j'aime beaucoup la marque grâce a ses soft, je tenais juste a montrer certaines incohérences concernant le hard. Il faut remettre les choses dans leur contexte actuelle et pas seulement regarder les mac de génération précédente...

EDIT: il suffit aussi de voir sur les forums mac le nombres de personnes qui ont des problèmes avec leur machine et le nombre de personnes qui recommande l'APPLE CARE. Ce qui montre bien que les machines ne sont pas aussi fiable/robuste que ce qu'elles essayent de faire croire... cf les sujets sur la pate thermique appliquer n'importe comment sur les MBP... http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=199840


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Oui mais quelle version de MBP ? Sûrement la version d'entrée de gamme
> 
> Attendre quelques jours ou quelques semaines ?



C'était un 2.66 antireflet moins cher que le 2.53 antireflet :love: Laisse moi croire que c'est qques jours...je tourne sur un pc mourant en attendant, c'est dur


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> C'était un 2.66 antireflet moins cher que le 2.53 antireflet :love: Laisse moi croire que c'est qques jours...je tourne sur un pc mourant en attendant, c'est dur


Un 2,66 moins cher que la version officielle 2,53 à 1599...

C'est fini le sadomasochisme ?


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Un 2,66 moins cher que la version officielle 2,53 à 1599...
> 
> C'est fini le sadomasochisme ?



Bah je me suis tâté et...le temps que je me décide, il était parti


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

Vous me faites marrer... On ne sait rien de ce qui se trouve dans ce Sony, et  1900$ entrée de gamme: quel i5?, CG?, taille écran?et plus important : la batterie... le trackpad..... le poids...

Bref si vous jugez un portable à 1900$ sur son lecteur BR et son élégance c'est que vous n'avez pas besoin d'un portable à ce prix....

Je suis très ouvert mais forcé de constater qu'Apple n'est guère plus cher A CONFIG' EQUIVALENTE. Elle restera bien inférieur sur la CG (et pas forcément, c'est surtout les iMacs), le stockage, le BR et la misérable garantie d'un an..... mais bien supérieur concernant l'intégration, l'autonomie, magsafe ou encore le trackpad MT.

Donc c'est pas aussi tranché, oui c'est cher mais comme tous les portables de cette gamme. Mais franchement de là à dire que le mbp prend une claque technologique... Rien que pour le couple Autonomie/Performance le mbp mérite sa place...


----------



## tehmeow (8 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Vous me faites marrer... On ne sait rien de ce qui se trouve dans ce Sony, et  1900$ entrée de gamme: quel i5?, CG?, taille écran?et plus important : la batterie... le trackpad..... le poids...
> 
> Bref si vous jugez un portable à 1900$ sur son lecteur BR et son élégance c'est que vous n'avez pas besoin d'un portable à ce prix....
> 
> ...



Recherche google et tu seras... il y aura core i5 avec option core i7, carte graphique Nvidia Geforce GT 330M, 13", 1.4kg...

perso magsafe et trackpad MT c'est gadget... c'est un mieux mais pas nécessaire... De plus, autant avoir une sortie HDMI que mini display port tant qu'a faire...

Cote batterie c'est comme pour apple assez mystérieux... ils parlent en autonomie uniquement et parlent jusqu'a 7h30 d'autonomie... Bref...comme partout il va falloir attendre les tests après...

Maintenant apple c'est bien aussi, mais je ne m'avancerais pas pour dire qu'ils font le meilleur matériel du marché au meilleur prix... Just wait and see l'update...

NB: Je comptais aussi renouveler mon MBP mais ça ne saura pas a n'importe quelle condition. Je me sens pas d'investir dans une machine a 3000 euros et après me dire que j'aurais put avoir mieux pour moins chère a coté...


----------



## dambo (8 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Vous me faites marrer... On ne sait rien de ce qui se trouve dans ce Sony, et  1900$ entrée de gamme: quel i5?, CG?, taille écran?et plus important : la batterie... le trackpad..... le poids...
> 
> Bref si vous jugez un portable à 1900$ sur son lecteur BR et son élégance c'est que vous n'avez pas besoin d'un portable à ce prix....
> 
> ...



Si si le MBP est bien largué par rapport à la concurrence ! Et ne parlons pas du prix !

J'étais moi même sctoché quand hier, une amie m'a demandé de l'aider dans le choix d'une machine (PC). Elle a finalement acheté à la FNAC un Packard Bell 13,3" :
- 4go de DDR3 (2 fois plus que le MBP pro d'entrée de gamme)
- 500gb de disque dur (3 fois plus que le MBP d'entrée de gamme)
- Meilleure résolution que le MBP (1366xje sais pas quoi)
- Véritable carte graphique
- plus petit, plus fin, plus léger que le MBP
- batterie 6 cellules (correct)
- OK le processeur est tout pourri

Mais là on est quand même à 549 euros !!! Pas à 1149 !! Deux fois même chère (même un peu plus) 

Ah tiens ... chez Acer pour 1099 euros on a le droit à du 15" avec Core i7 :love:
http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ire-5940G-724G50Mn-15-6-TFT?PID=93678#ficheDt

Et chez Apple pour 1599 on a encore un Core 2 duo sans vraie carte graphique (ce qui est le cas avec le Acer (et un disque de 500go en prime)
edit : j'oubliais que pour 1099 euros on a aussi le connecteur e-sata, 3 ports USB (à partir de 1000 euros de plus chez Apple...) et une sortir HDMI ...

Et avant de venir me dire qu'il n'y a pas de clavier retro éclairé, regarder le prix ! merci.

Passons...


----------



## tehmeow (8 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Si si le MBP est bien largué par rapport à la concurrence ! Et ne parlons pas du prix !
> 
> J'étais moi même sctoché quand hier, une amie m'a demandé de l'aider dans le choix d'une machine (PC). Elle a finalement acheté à la FNAC un Packard Bell 13,3" :
> - 4go de DDR3 (2 fois plus que le MBP pro d'entrée de gamme)
> ...



Haha.. après tu passera jamais de l'apple a l'acer même si celui-ci est 10 fois moins chère... Rein que pour la qualité... mais certes il faut se rendre a l'évidence des réalités du marché et pas seulement regarder et prendre pour référence l'apple store...


----------



## NilSn (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est marrant j'ai remarqué que les gens achètent des grosse voitures (chères) alors que toutes les voitures moins chères ont aussi 4 roues et un coffre.

Je ne comprend pas 

Un mac c'est cher mais ça en vaut la peine stou


----------



## tehmeow (8 Janvier 2010)

NilSn a dit:


> C'est marrant j'ai remarqué que les gens achètent des grosse voitures (chères) alors que toutes les voitures moins chères ont aussi 4 roues et un coffre.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas



Personne n'a dit que c'était plus raisonnable... Maintenant si on paye plus on s'attend a avoir quelque chose de mieux...


----------



## dambo (8 Janvier 2010)

NilSn a dit:


> C'est marrant j'ai remarqué que les gens achètent des grosse voitures (chères) alors que toutes les voitures moins chères ont aussi 4 roues et un coffre.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas
> 
> Un mac c'est cher mais ça en vaut la peine stou



Les voitures plus chères ont souvent un plus gros moteur, un meilleure équipement, un plus grand confort, une sécurité accrue pourquoi pas ... Ce n'est pas le cas des Mac :
- qualité laissant de plus en plus à désirer
- moins de RAM et disque DUR pour plus chère 
- processeur moins rapide pour plus chère 
- ils sont meilleurs uniquement sur le confort


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> *Et avant de venir me dire qu'il n'y a pas de clavier retro éclairé, regarder le prix* ! merci.
> 
> Passons...



non mais dambo, certes je pense aussi qu'Apple abuse (des fois) dans ces prix, si je me souviens bien la MacBook Air a perdu 700 &#8364; de son prix en 24h lors d'une mise à jour . mais depuis quelques temps, les prix ont baissé *continuellement* pour toute la gamme (sauf les Mac Pro ). et je continue à penser qu'on paye aussi l'OS (qui quoi qu'on dises ne joue pas dans la même division que Seven ), on paye iLife aussi et le temps gagné avec l'ergonomie générale. Apple sont critiquable sur certains points (silence radio, des prix encore élevé sur CERTAINS produits!!! je pense au Mac Pro ou Apple Display 24", OS rigide...) mais certains arguments ne tiennent plus . enfin bon on va en discuter là, parce que ça part en Live. 


sinon revenons à nos spéculations : Merci intel pour les chipsets graphiques, je commence à me demander si Apple ne va revoir ces relations du côté d'IBM.  (je rêve un peu là)


----------



## dambo (8 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> Haha.. après tu passera jamais de l'apple a l'acer même si celui-ci est 10 fois moins chère... Rein que pour la qualité... mais certes il faut se rendre a l'évidence des réalités du marché et pas seulement regarder et prendre pour référence l'apple store...


Tu as parfaitement raison ... je ne passerai pas chez Acer 
Mais bon c'était juste pour l'exemple


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Les voitures plus chères ont souvent un plus gros moteur, un meilleure équipement, un plus grand confort, une sécurité accrue pourquoi pas ... Ce n'est pas le cas des Mac :
> - qualité laissant de plus en plus à désirer
> - moins de RAM et disque DUR pour plus chère
> - processeur moins rapide pour plus chère
> - ils sont meilleurs uniquement sur le confort



Sinon Pour Apple tu payes sûrement la marque. il faut s'y faire...


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> perso magsafe et trackpad MT c'est gadget... c'est un mieux mais pas nécessaire...



 toi tu n'as visiblement jamais mis les doigts sur ce trackpad... Et comment tu te sers de ton portable toi? au contraire c'est primordiale... Pour le magsafe, ben son utilité n'est plus à démontrer....

Bref, pour le reste no comment car si vous commencez à comparer avec des portables Acer je m'en vais... Soyez un peu objectif... Et les portables à 500&#8364; oui y'en a pleins mais ces mêmes marques dès qu'elles mettent des config' proche des mbp et ben le prix est très proche également..... Et ne me dites pas core i7/i5, certains viennent de renouveler, attendons les nouveaux mbp pour comparer...


----------



## Rezv@n (8 Janvier 2010)

J'ai la solution: on lance un boycott des produits Apple tant qu'il n'y a pas de nouveaux MBP.


----------



## NilSn (8 Janvier 2010)

> Les voitures plus chères ont souvent un plus gros moteur, un meilleure  équipement, un plus grand confort, une sécurité accrue pourquoi pas ...  Ce n'est pas le cas des Mac :
> - qualité laissant de plus en plus à désirer
> - moins de RAM et disque DUR pour plus chère
> - processeur moins rapide pour plus chère
> - ils sont meilleurs uniquement sur le confort



Je suis a 100% d'accord avec toi
Mais je trouve qu'OSX est tellement bien foutu qu'en faite je me pose pas trop la question de savoir ce qui se trouve sous le capot.

Par contre au boulot ben je bosse sur des PC sous XP (8 d'entre eux pour être précis pour des rendu en réseau) donc j'apprécie aussi Windows pour son utilité pratique.

Mais chez moi quand je bosse pas et que je doit rebooter sous XP pour utiliser un programme, je commence a voir tout les défauts de l'OS et j'ai moins de plaisir que sous OSX c'est clair.


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Les voitures plus chères ont souvent un plus gros moteur, un meilleure équipement, un plus grand confort, une sécurité accrue pourquoi pas ... Ce n'est pas le cas des Mac :
> - qualité laissant de plus en plus à désirer
> - moins de RAM et disque DUR pour plus chère
> - processeur moins rapide pour plus chère
> - ils sont meilleurs uniquement sur le confort



Divoli sort de ce corps 

Et arrêtez avec vos comparaison à 2 balles et laissez le monde de l'automobile là où il est...


----------



## Rezv@n (8 Janvier 2010)

La durée moyenne de vie des MBP n'est pas de 9 mais de 8 mois. Consomac.fr


----------



## dambo (8 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Sinon Pour Apple tu payes sûrement la marque. il faut s'y faire...



Ca fait quand même chère la pomme :love:

Comme tu l'as dit plus haut, c'est vrai que l'on paye OS X, et c'est un véritable plaisir de travailler sur une machine Apple. Mais ça reste chère au vue des performances? Je pense que l'on paye aussi un marketing spécifique, un packaging design... Personnellement je pense qu'Apple devrait baisser le prix de ses Apple Care avant de refaire un super package lol 

Quand on voit que l'Apple Care est obligatoire pour être tranquille, au prix où ça coûte... ça fait vraiment chère la machine. A titre de comparaison Lenovo qui fait aussi des excellents thinkpad (également très chère), propose une garantie moins chère intégrant chutes et dommages accidentelles sur site 

Mais bon ... j'acheterai le prochain MBP, comme tout le monde ici :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h35 ----------




iZiDoR a dit:


> Divoli sort de ce corps
> 
> Et arrêtez avec vos comparaison à 2 balles et laissez le monde de l'automobile là où il est...


Nan nan ce n'est pas Divoli c'est bien moi 
Je suis toutefois souvent d'accord avec Divoli, même si mon avis n'est pas aussi tranché.
Je pense qu'il faut vraiment aller voir ce que fait la concurrence avant de dire que le prix est justifié, les performances proposés par certains constructeurs sont tout simplement hallucinantes pour un prix moindre :rose: et ça ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente ...

Comme l'a dit MacSedik, je pense qu'on paye aussi la pomme


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

On s'en fou de ce qu'il y a sous le capot comme vous dites! 

Achetez maintenant ! ;-)


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> On s'en fou de ce qu'il y a sous le capot comme vous dites!
> 
> Achetez maintenant ! ;-)



ou attendez


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Nan nan ce n'est pas Divoli c'est bien moi
> Je suis toutefois souvent d'accord avec Divoli, même si mon avis n'est pas aussi tranché.
> Je pense qu'il faut vraiment aller voir ce que fait la concurrence avant de dire que le prix est justifié, les performances proposés par certains constructeurs sont tout simplement hallucinantes pour un prix moindre :rose: et ça ce n'est pas moi qui l'invente ...
> 
> Comme l'a dit MacSedik, je pense qu'on paye aussi la pomme




+1
Pour 900 (je me répète je sais ) j'ai pu me monter une tour avec :
- un Core i9-D0
- une CG ATI HD 5870
- Carte mère Asus SLI qui accepte jusqu'a 4 CG
- 3Go de RAM DDR3 1066
- Alimentation + double ventillo processeur
- Une tour + clavier classique + souris classique
- Disque Dur Raptor 350Go

Alors qu'a performances plus ou moins égales, le Mac Pro est proposé à :mouais:

Donc oui, qu'on le dise, Apple c'est cher ! Mais on achète le design avec...


----------



## arrakiss (8 Janvier 2010)

Dambo > J'pense pas que c'est le prix de l'AppleCare que apple doit diminuer. Et son prix....boah c'est normal...Je pense qu'il y aurait plus de plainte s'il était ajouté obligatoirement au prix de l'ordi. Apple care obligatoire +250 euros à la config ! outch ça coincerait là.

Alors que là rien ne t'oblige à l'acheter et les 3/4 des gens que je connais (switcheur) quand ils arrivent à la case Applecare ils disent euh...pas pour moi. J'ai dis pareil à l'époque. Mais maintenant, pour le projet mac, je le prendrais pour le coté sérénité psychique lol.


----------



## Rezv@n (8 Janvier 2010)

Si jamais on peut voir ici http://consomac.fr/fiche-macbookpro.html  que les MacBook Pro vont très bientôt être renouvelé. Je ne pense pas qu'ils sortiront en Mars parce que ça ferait 9 mois sans révision ! Ce qui n'est pas survenu depuis 2006.


----------



## dambo (8 Janvier 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Dambo > J'pense pas que c'est le prix de l'AppleCare que apple doit diminuer. Et son prix....boah c'est normal...Je pense qu'il y aurait plus de plainte s'il était ajouté obligatoirement au prix de l'ordi. Apple care obligatoire +250 euros à la config ! outch ça coincerait là.
> 
> Alors que là rien ne t'oblige à l'acheter et les 3/4 des gens que je connais (switcheur) quand ils arrivent à la case Applecare ils disent euh...pas pour moi. J'ai dis pareil à l'époque. Mais maintenant, pour le projet mac, je le prendrais pour le coté sérénité psychique lol.



Psychique ? pas seulement... tu t'en serviras très probablement !
Quand on voit le nombre de problèmes qui peuvent apparaître et la fragilité de certains composants, je pense qu'il ne faut même pas imaginer acheter un MacBook sans cet Apple Care. Dans ma famille on est tous équipés MacBook, en tout 5 MacBook : tous sont passés chez Apple pour réparation !

Et ce que je critiquais surtout c'est le prix de l'Apple Care pour ce qu'elle propose ! D'autres constructeurs pour bien moins chère (moins de 100 euros chez Lenovo je crois), propose une garantie sur site 3 ans avec en plus la prise en charge des dommages accidentelles, chutes et liquides.

Alors que chez Apple, si votre ordi a la malheur d'avoir le témoin d'humidité au rouge, l'Apple Care ne fonctionne même plus ... et vous avez mis 250 euros par les fenêtres ! Tout simplement inadmissible !


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Psychique ? pas seulement... tu t'en serviras très probablement !
> Quand on voit le nombre de problèmes qui peuvent apparaître et la fragilité de certains composants, je pense qu'il ne faut même pas imaginer acheter un MacBook sans cet Apple Care. Dans ma famille on est tous équipés MacBook, en tout 5 MacBook : tous sont passés chez Apple pour réparation !
> 
> Et ce que je critiquais surtout c'est le prix de l'Apple Care pour ce qu'elle propose ! D'autres constructeurs pour bien moins chère (moins de 100 euros chez Lenovo je crois), propose une garantie sur site 3 ans avec en plus la prise en charge des dommages accidentelles, chutes et liquides.
> ...



Tu chouines depuis je n'ose compter le nombre de pages mais tu es un macboy, c'est rigolo


----------



## dambo (8 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Tu chouines depuis je n'ose compter le nombre de pages mais tu es un macboy, c'est rigolo



 Je sais pas si j'ai bien compris ton message 

Si tu veux dire par là que je me plains d'Apple mais que je continue à acheter ses produits : Eh bien oui ! Même si la qualité laisse à désirer et que c'est très chère, J'y trouve mon compte dans le système Mac OS X, time machine, la synchronisation Mobile Me avec mon iPhone (qui ne marche plus depuis hier). Apple tient ses utilisateurs grâce à ça, et si OS X était ouvert à d'autres plateformes, je ne suis pas sûre que je continuerai à acheter du matériel d'une pomme


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je sais pas si j'ai bien compris ton message



Si, tu as bien compris, je trouve rigolo cette attitude de grogner sur un truc alors que tu achètes à répétition. Un ordi comme tout autre matos, ça s'achète en fonction de tes besoins, si tu n'es pas satisfait par tel ou tel point, regarde ailleurs et change mais sinon vis avec.

Quant aux remarques que tu fais sur les portables apple, on dirait que tu raisonnes comme si c'était ta machine principale. Les portables mac sont dangereux par rapport aux autres : ergonomie au poil, autonomie parmi les meilleures, dalle (TN j'en conviens) meilleure que pas mal de pc...bref ce sont ces paramètres qui importent vraiment en mobilité car la puissance, le stockage, c'est plus pour la véritable station de travail à la maison. Et oui tu paies en plus la marque et le design, mais ça, ça fait partie de l'achat coup de coeur.


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je sais pas si j'ai bien compris ton message
> 
> Si tu veux dire par là que je me plains d'Apple mais que je continue à acheter ses produits : Eh bien oui ! Même si l*a qualité laisse à désirer et que c'est très chère*, J'y trouve mon compte dans le système Mac OS X, time machine, la synchronisation Mobile Me avec mon iPhone (qui ne marche plus depuis hier). Apple tient ses utilisateurs grâce à ça, et si OS X était ouvert à d'autres plateformes, je ne suis pas sûre que je continuerai à acheter du matériel d'une pomme





C'est quoi? de l'auto-flagellation? je me demande bien pourquoi tu est encore ici ???

En règle générale, si on estime qu'un produit est cher et de piètre qualité alors qu'en face c'est le contraire et ben on change de boutique...


----------



## Meow the Catz (8 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pour 900&#8364; (je me répète je sais ) j'ai pu me monter une tour avec :
> - un Core i9-D0
> - une CG ATI HD 5870
> - Carte mère Asus SLI qui accepte jusqu'a 4 CG
> ...


Tu compares une tour avec un portable ? Comparaison bizarre, à performance égal, que ce soit mac ou pc, un portable a toujours été plus cher qu'une tour. (d'ailleurs y a l'écran dans tes 900 &#8364; ?)

Compare plutôt avec un iMac, mais attends la sortie des nouveaux iMac pour que la comparaison soit plus logique...


C'est si fragile que ça un MBP ? Ca me fait peur moi ^^ j'ai jamais eu de portable, ni pc, ni mac, je pense me prendre un MBP, actuellement j'ai un iMac que j'ai depuis 2006, qui fonctionne parfaitement, et qui n'a jamais eu besoin de passer au SAV...


----------



## Verl (8 Janvier 2010)

Il compare avec un Mac pro qui est une tour....
Seulement, nous sommes dans les portables. Apple a toujours montré que son macbook valait son prix. Bien qu'il soit plus cher que les autres, il  a macOS!  (au cas ou vous l'auriez oublié ^^)


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Tu compares une tour avec un portable ? Comparaison bizarre, à performance égal, que ce soit mac ou pc, un portable a toujours été plus cher qu'une tour. (d'ailleurs y a l'écran dans tes 900 &#8364; ?)
> 
> Compare plutôt avec un iMac, mais attends la sortie des nouveaux iMac pour que la comparaison soit plus logique...
> 
> ...



Dis-toi que tu n'entendras toujours que ceux qui ont un pépin. La plupart des gens pour qui tout roule ne viendront pas d'eux-même en témoigner sur le net. Je n'ai jamais eu de mac mais je compte prendre un macbookpro parce que dans mon entourage, personne n'a jamais eu de pépin. Je ne pense pas que ce soit la part de chanceux...:mouais: Aucune marque n'est à l'abri mais je pense sincèrement que les portable apple sont bien montés, le panel de composants est limité et du coup l'interaction entre eux mieux maîtrisée. Marre de mon Acer quoi


----------



## Meow the Catz (8 Janvier 2010)

Mea culpa j'avais lu macbook pro ^^


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

Ils vous attendent...





...Regardez comme ils sont beau...







Allez, ooosez, cliquez juste ici  -->http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTAyNTQzMzk<---







... (La poignée est pratique pour les transporter quand vous reviendrez de vos achats)


Je sais pas moi, mais ....


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est sur que c'est beaucoup trop cher.....

Vous voyez la différence ?? bon ben après on peut parler de la qualité ...


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bon bah les gars, moi sur ce je file a la Fnac chercher mon beau Mbp 13" 2,53 ! Youhouuuuuu.


----------



## arrakiss (8 Janvier 2010)

Moi depuis que je suis sur mon MBP 2007 :


POSITIF :
- Je ne peux pu retourner sur windows sinon je suis pas serein.
- Je ne peux plus me passer de OSX. 
- Aucune réinstallation : car moins de bidouille surement.
- Stabilité infaillible de l'OS
- SAV parfait à chaque fois.

NEGATIF :
- Beaucoup de pépins matériel quand même (cf ma signature)
- j'ai zappé l'APPLECARE, donc maintenant je suis à la merci de ma machine.

Donc quand mon MBP sera plus apte à me satisfaire je prendrai volontiers le nouveau modèle Apple, à moins d'une révolution de Windows. Et j'ajouterais un Applecare pour vivre 3 ans avec sans se soucier de la garantie.


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> ... (La poignée est pratique pour les transporter quand vous reviendrez de vos achats)
> 
> 
> Je sais pas moi, mais ....



Trop le tentateur.......


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

@ arrakiss: 

j'ai la même machine que toi qui est en attente de changement de carte mère. cette génération de Santa Rosa c'était du foutage de gueule un peu ( moisissures aussi sur mon écran LED, je crois même que c'était la première fois sur une machine Apple, NVidia qui te sort des CG par millions avec un défaut, l'histoire de la pâte thermique...). 

Après l'AppleCare, même si j'ai un nouveau Macbook là, j'hésite toujours à la prendre car beaucoup de restrictions à mon goût (exemples : charnières non comprise des fois dans la garantie, batterie non plus car consommable et j'en passe) plus qu'une garantie c'est un investissement qui est risqué vu le prix comme l'a précisé Dambo. Mais lors d'une revente c'est un plus c'est sûr.


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Bon bah les gars, moi sur ce je file a la Fnac chercher mon beau Mbp 13" 2,53 ! Youhouuuuuu.


+ 1


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

sinon intel qui utilise iTunes, pour montrer la puissance des nouveaux proco...  ça sent l'update là clairement.


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Trop le tentateur.......


et ouai faut bien se faire plaisir 

Alleeez...







Quel plaisir de déballer son macbookpro


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> et ouai faut bien se faire plaisir
> 
> Alleeez...
> 
> ...



Ahhh les souvenirs :love:


----------



## frankix (8 Janvier 2010)

Salut tout le monde, il y a de l'ambiance, moi je me posais une question:
En considérant que Apple garde des Core2Duo en entrée de gamme, vont ils oser mettre des cpu avec des fréquences supérieurs aux I5 et I7 qui occuperont sûrement le haut de la gamme ? (à moins que les pro du marketing mettent en avant les fréquences en mode turboboost)


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> + 1



Ouai et sans regrets en plus ! De toute façon je serais certainement super content de mon achat, et comme je le disais quelques pages avant, y'a les 15 jours de retractation (sans raisons précise)... Ca laisse le temps de patienter et de voir un peu les infos arriver.

Mais Apple déchaine toutes les foules et toutes les opinions, entre ceux a qui il ne faut pas parler d'Apple en negatif comme si on traitait leur mère et qui l'adulent !
Et d'autres qui acheteurs SM qui crache dessus parce que "c'est de la merde" mais qui achetent quand même ... assez étrange je trouve !!! lol

Pour ma part je trouve que les produits de chez Apple sont des produits qu'on achete avant tout pour se faire plaisir, certes il y a l'utilité, la performance (car je trouve que même si les configurations Apple sont généralement en dessous de la concurrence, finalement grace a tout ces petit (gros) plus : touchpad multi, ergonomie, etc, on arrive quasiment au meme performances qu'un PC mieux équipé. De plus les portable Apple bénéficie aussi d'une optimisation plus poussée, liée à l'architecture fermé des produits Apple.) Idem pour le design, c'est tout ces points qui font qu'on achete Apple pour le plaisir je pense.
Et c'est mon cas, je vais aller chercher mon premier MacBookPro dans quelques minutes, et je suis excité comme une puce. Voilà c'est mon avis sur la chose !!! Apple pour le plaisir (comme le disait Herbert Léonard)


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

Ah le plaisirs du déballage...

A propos du refurb, c'est normal que mon père est censé recevoir le tiens dans 2 semaines ? (22 janvier)
Ca paraît loin...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------




tazevil666 a dit:


> Ouai et sans regrets en plus ! De toute façon je serais certainement super content de mon achat, et comme je le disais quelques pages avant, y'a les 15 jours de retractation (sans raisons précise)... Ca laisse le temps de patienter et de voir un peu les infos arriver.


 

Dit-moi, c'est valable aussi sur le Refurb ?


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha t'es un horrible avec tes photos.... 

Perso je me donne jusque mardi qui vient et ensuite j'improvise. En espérant que la réanimation du pc dure....

Maintenant faut que je me tienne à cette résolution. :hein:


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> chacha t'es un horrible avec tes photos....


Je sais je sais


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Salut tout le monde, il y a de l'ambiance, moi je me posais une question:
> En considérant que Apple garde des Core2Duo en entrée de gamme, vont ils oser mettre des cpu avec des fréquences supérieurs aux I5 et I7 qui occuperont sûrement le haut de la gamme ? (à moins que les pro du marketing mettent en avant les fréquences en mode turboboost)



bonne question, Oui ils peuvent faire ça si on prend en exemple les iMac, les iMac entrée de gamme ont 3,06 GHz de fréquence. et les i5, i7 ont 2,66 et 2,8 GHz respectivement. mais après ici la fréquence veut pas dire grand chose ( mémoire cache L2, turboBoost ou l'hyperThread...).


----------



## frankix (8 Janvier 2010)

Ah oui c'est vrai j'avais oublié, merci


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

Personne m'a répondu. C'est normal de devoir attendre 2 semaines pour recevoir un macbookpro du refurb ? 
D'ici le 22 janvier, il se sera peut être passé des choses du côté de chez Apple...


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Personne m'a répondu. C'est normal de devoir attendre 2 semaines pour recevoir un macbookpro du refurb ?
> D'ici le 22 janvier, il se sera peut être passé des choses du côté de chez Apple...



C'est au moins 8 jours la plupart du temps, les délais sont variables sur le refurb. J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas d'anomalie. Limite comme ça il pourra annuler s'il se passe qqc!


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> C'est au moins 8 jours la plupart du temps, les délais sont variables sur le refurb. J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas d'anomalie. Limite comme ça il pourra annuler s'il se passe qqc!


Ah bon il est possible d'annuler une commande tant qu'elle n'a pas été expédiée ?

cool ça


----------



## carbonyle (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ah bon il est possible d'annuler une commande tant qu'elle n'a pas été expédiée ?
> 
> cool ça



J'en suis pas certain mais il y a peut-être moyen d'argumenter


----------



## frankix (8 Janvier 2010)

Moi (je suis sûrement le seul), j'aimerais que Apple propose le Mbp 15" dés l'entrée de gamme : avec une petite baisse de prix on pourrait avoir un Mbp15" à 1300euros, après je voudrais que le prix du SSD 128 baisse et surtout que son prix soit le même pour tous les Mbp. 
J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas faire disparaître le SSD 128.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------

Voilà ce que j'aimerais commander:
 - Mbp 15" Core2Duo 2,53ghz 9400m: 1299
 - option écran mat: gratuit
 - SSD 128: 99
 - = 1398
Si un responsable d'Apple  passe sur ce forum exceptionnel qui est capable de générer 712 messages sur une rumeur aussi légère, ce qui représente en soi déjà un intérêt non négligeable.


----------



## daphone (8 Janvier 2010)

J'attends, encore et toujours...mais il va bien finir par arriver !! (Non Apple, je ne veux pas de ta tablette, même si je ne la connais pas encore et qu'elle risque d'être très belle toussa toussa, il me faut un bon MBP qui envoie du bois sur des applications PRO !)

---------- Post added at 16h28 ---------- Previous post was at 16h25 ----------




frankix a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]Voilà ce que j'aimerais commander:
> - Mbp 15" Core2Duo 2,53ghz 9400m: 1299
> ...



C'est raisonnable je trouve.

Voilà mon macbook idéal 

- MBP 13' Core2Duo 2,66ghz ou i5 2,53GHZ : 1299
- Option écran mat : 49
- SSD : 99
= 1447 soit 1291 avec la remise étudiants AOC.
:rateau:


----------



## frankix (8 Janvier 2010)

Salut daphone je vois dans ta signature que tu utilise un macbook 2,1 ghz et les logiciel FCS et Totoshop. Peut tu me dire comment se comporte ces logiciels avec ton matos est-ce que la CG joue un rôle important pour FCS, et c'est quelle CG sur ton MB déjà ? merci


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

99 le SSD  oui ça fait rêver mais vous connaissez le prix des SSD ???


----------



## frankix (8 Janvier 2010)

sur le mbp 17" l'option est à 180euros je crois, et ça date, donc pourquoi pas, nan ?


----------



## Meow the Catz (8 Janvier 2010)

Ben pourquoi pas 
C'est pas 99  le SSD, c'est 99  l'option supplémentaire pour passer d'un DD 320 Go (ou plus avec les nouveaux MBP ^^) à un SSD 128 

Par contre c'est au niveau de la capacité que j'hésite... 128 Go c'est assez ? Remarque quand je ferais de la vidéo, avec FCE, je passerais par un disque externe firewire, éventuellement je copierais les fichiers sur le SSD juste temporairement le temps de faire le montage (et histoire d'avoir la portabilité d'un MBP) et je rebalancerais ça sur le DD externe après...

(en même temps si j'ai besoin de quelques heures de rush HD en AIC pour faire le montage un SSD 128 Go risque d'être un chouillat petit ^^)


----------



## sapiens07 (8 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Mais Apple déchaine toutes les foules et toutes les opinions, entre ceux a qui il ne faut pas parler d'Apple en negatif comme si on traitait leur mère et qui l'adulent !
> Et d'autres qui acheteurs SM qui crache dessus parce que "c'est de la merde" mais qui achetent quand même ... assez étrange je trouve !!! lol



enfin, faut relativiser, nous sommes sur un forum de passionnés d'apple Mac, on retrouvera ce genre de discussions passionnées chez les fana de montres, de 2CV, de mangueurs de mouches, ou de pecheurs de truites a la main a savoir qu'elle est la meilleure canne a peche si c'est la bleu a rayures jaunes ou la X5949412 composée de fibre optiques hypnotisant les poissons...

Si ce genre de discussions passionnées ne se passaient pas ici, alors ce serai pas un vrai forum de passionnés, donc Apple ou un autre qu'importe


----------



## daphone (8 Janvier 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Salut daphone je vois dans ta signature que tu utilise un macbook 2,1 ghz et les logiciel FCS et Totoshop. Peut tu me dire comment se comporte ces logiciels avec ton matos est-ce que la CG joue un rôle important pour FCS, et c'est quelle CG sur ton MB déjà ? merci



RAS ! comme quoi même un entrée de gamme de chez Apple, ça fait très bien l'affaire ! Je ne suis pas expert en Photoshop, j'utilise souvent les fonctions de base mais aucun ralentissements notable, je fais du traitement photo, (Avec lightroom ouvert à côté.) Sinon pour FCP, tu fais sans problèmes des montages SD, ça roule quand même super bien (après faut pas comparer avec des iMac dernière génération hein !) Mais je l'utilise dans un cadre professionnel avec certaines exigences (TV) et il remplit très bien son rôle !


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

frankix a dit:


> sur le mbp 17" l'option est à 180euros je crois, et ça date, donc pourquoi pas, nan ?



Oui parce que la difference de prix entre le HDD 7200 tr du 17" et le SSD est moindre par rapport au HHD 5400 tr du 13" .... tout simplement .... et un SSD 128 potable c'est 300....


----------



## daphone (8 Janvier 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> enfin, faut relativiser, nous sommes sur un forum de passionnés d'apple Mac, on retrouvera ce genre de discussions passionnées chez les fana de montres, de 2CV, de mangueurs de mouches, ou de pecheurs de truites a la main a savoir qu'elle est la meilleure canne a peche si c'est la bleu a rayures jaunes ou la X5949412 composée de fibre optiques hypnotisant les poissons...
> 
> Si ce genre de discussions passionnées ne se passaient pas ici, alors ce serai pas un vrai forum de passionnés, donc Apple ou un autre qu'importe



Effectivement, c'est la raison d'être du forum presque ! 

Il y a des membres dit "habitués" car ils sont passionnés de la marque, ils échangent au sein d'une communauté (donc normal d'y trouver des pro-mac...)

Il y a aussi des membres nouveaux, curieux, qui eux posteront uniquement dans le cadre d'une question ou d'un problème

Donc pour finir, voilà pourquoi il y a beaucoup de discussions autour de problèmes rencontrés,(ce qui ne veut pas dire que Apple c'est de la merde vu le nombre vendu ! ) mais aussi des discours pro-mac à la fois.. On prêche son église ! Et on fait aussi nos souhaits...


----------



## frankix (8 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ton commentaire Daphone  ça confirme mes intentions d'achats, je suis un adepte de l'entrée de gamme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h11 ----------




> Oui parce que la difference de prix entre le HDD 7200 tr du 17" et le SSD est moindre par rapport au HHD 5400 tr du 13" .... tout simplement .... et un SSD 128 potable c'est 300..../QUOTE]
> 
> effectivement tu as raison iZiDoR, honte à moi, je me suis laissé emporter par l'excitation si vous saviez comme j'attend l'arrivée de mon premier SSD bien plus que n'importe quelle coreI...


----------



## daphone (8 Janvier 2010)

J'ai oublié de préciser que ma CG est encore une GMA X3100 je crois, avec 128mo partagés.. Ça me convient encore, je ne fais de trucs trop chiadés, mais j'ai quand même du mal a le mettre a genoux mon ptit macbook, malgré tout ce que je lui demande parfois !

(PS sur les posts antérieurs. Il y a 3ans, j'avais acheté un Vaio 17' à 1600&#8364; tout équipé, il a très mal veilli....et ne valait plus rien un an après, donc oui un MBP c'est cher, mais c'est quand même pas comparable à terme ! Apple, c'est vraiment l'exception dans le domaine High Tech avec  ses concepts, choix, design etc.. Ils assument et je pense qu'ils savent très bien ce qu'ils font.)


----------



## davegahan06 (8 Janvier 2010)

Pour info, j'ai acheté un MB Pro 15 samedi dernier à la Fnac.

Si une nouvelle machine sort dans les jours qui viennent, je peux demander un échange ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Si elle sort moins 15 jours après l'achat oui , si après 15 jours : non .
La fnac fait un truc satisfait ou remboursé .


----------



## davegahan06 (8 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Si elle sort moins 15 jours après l'achat oui , si après 15 jours : non .
> La fnac fait un truc satisfait ou remboursé .



Ok merci.

Mais tu es sûr que le délais est seulement de 15 jours ? 

Je pensais que c'était plutôt 30 jours ?


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

30 jours c'est pour les magasins de vêtements et de prêt-à-porter...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




daphone a dit:


> J'ai oublié de préciser que ma CG est encore une GMA X3100 je crois, avec *128mo partagés*..



144 Mo partagés...


----------



## NilSn (8 Janvier 2010)

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *daphone*
> 
> 
> ...


Ca fait quand même 1.44e-7 Pétaoctet de mémoire partagée c'est pas rien


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

en parlant de petaoctet, j'espère qu'Apple ne cedera pas face aux chipsets intégrés d'intel...


----------



## daphone (8 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> 30 jours c'est pour les magasins de vêtements et de prêt-à-porter...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------
> 
> ...



Ouais....si tu veux Pour moi c'est pareil, c'est de la mémoire partagée


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> en parlant de petaoctet, j'espère qu'Apple ne cedera pas face aux chipsets intégrés d'intel...



Pas d'inquiétude , le GMA 950 modifié par intel n'est pas compatible open CL , Apple ne le mettra pas (ou alors en solution secondaire en plus d'un vrai GPU).


----------



## MacSedik (8 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas d'inquiétude , le GMA 950 modifié par intel n'est pas compatbile open CL , Apple ne le mettra pas (ou alors en solution secondaire en plus d'un vrai GPU).



merci pour la précision


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

davegahan06 a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai acheté un MB Pro 15 samedi dernier à la Fnac.
> 
> Si une nouvelle machine sort dans les jours qui viennent, je peux demander un échange ?
> 
> Merci par avance pour vos réponses.



Je confirme c'est bien 15 jours ! Sauf si tu l'avais acheté entre le 10 et le 25 déc. La en effet c'était 1 mois exceptionnellement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------

Bon bah ca y es  me voila rentré de la Fnac 
Le carton de mon MBP 13" est devant moi prêt à être déballé ! Et en plus le vendeur m'a offert une housse "LaRobe" finalement !!!

Bon bah .. a l'attaque comme on dit :rose:


----------



## Jordaan (8 Janvier 2010)

@tazevil666

J'espère que ça sera bientôt mon tour 
Pour la housse, c'est toi qui a demandé ?


----------



## Touny29 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, ça fait 4 mois aussi que j'attends les nouveau Macbook Pro 15" et j'en peux plus d'attendre !

Et en faite je me posais la question sur l'Apple store étudiant, car en faite je suis étudiant en BTS mais dans un lycée, et est-ce que ça marcherait quand même la réduction étudiante ? Sachant que j'ai une carte étudiante avec un numéro INE.


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

Jordaan a dit:


> @tazevil666
> 
> J'espère que ça sera bientôt mon tour
> Pour la housse, c'est toi qui a demandé ?



Oui lol ! Il a un peu rechigné au début, puis finalement 

En tout cas à tous les futur switcher... rien que le déballage (je suis en train) d'un Macbook Pro de chez Apple, rien que le déballage c'est le pied.
La boite est aussi belle à l'extérieur, qu'à l'intérieur !!! Ça respire la classe


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Bonjour, ça fait 4 mois aussi que j'attends les nouveau Macbook Pro 15" et j'en peux plus d'attendre !
> 
> Et en faite je me posais la question sur l'Apple store étudiant, car en faite je suis étudiant en BTS mais dans un lycée, et est-ce que ça marcherait quand même la réduction étudiante ? Sachant que j'ai une carte étudiante avec un numéro INE.



Non seul les écoles en partenariat avec APPLE bénéficie de 12 % il y a la liste sur le site d'APPLE.


----------



## Meow the Catz (8 Janvier 2010)

Je me suis souvent posé des questions sur les housses.
Un portable c'est fragile, donc faut le protéger... mais... une housse style LaRobe y a pas de poignée de transport ou de bandoulière, non ? Donc au final c'est pour mettre la housse dans autre chose, car sinon tu le transporte comment le MBP ?

Et tu ne peux pas utiliser un MBP dans une telle housse.

Donc au final je me pose des questions sur l'intérêt de ce genre de housse. Les housses de ce style pour des ipod que tu mets dans la poche, pourquoi pas...

Moi je verrais plutôt une sorte de protection permanente en métal comme celle qu'on voyait en pub sur macgé il n'y a pas longtemps, c'est design, joli, et ça permet de protéger le MBP même quand on l'utilise, c'est une protection qui ne s'enlève pas pour utiliser le MBP, et le tout dans une sacoche de transport spéciale MBP avec bandoulière + poignée de transport, pour le... transporter... j'en ai vu une pas mal en cuir sur l'apple store... mais je préfère autre chose que du cuir ^^


----------



## Touny29 (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est Apple on campus ou il y a un partenariat avec Apple. Donc t'es sur que il y a que les écoles en partenariat avec Apple ?


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Bonjour, ça fait 4 mois aussi que j'attends les nouveau Macbook Pro 15" et j'en peux plus d'attendre !
> 
> Et en faite je me posais la question sur l'Apple store étudiant, car en faite je suis étudiant en BTS mais dans un lycée, et est-ce que ça marcherait quand même la réduction étudiante ? Sachant que j'ai une carte étudiante avec un numéro INE.





Artguillaume a dit:


> Non seul les écoles en partenariat avec APPLE bénéficie de 12 % il y a la liste sur le site d'APPLE.



En revanche je crois que tu as le droit aux 6% étudiant !


----------



## Touny29 (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas plutôt 8% étudiant lol ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Non , c'est 6% et 9% pour les profs .


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bon, MBP expédié aujourd'hui. Il sera livré mardi. 
Quelqu'un peut confirmer pour les 15 jours de rétraction à propos d'une machine du refurb ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

Oui , il y a aussi 15 jours , puisque c'est un achat sur internet .


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , il y a aussi 15 jours , puisque c'est un achat sur internet .



Ah bah je vois que je ne suis pas seul à avoir craqué ! lool 

Superbe ce Macbook, j'avoue qu'Apple pousse loin les petites détails (comme la lumière de statut de chargement sur la prise du magsafe... top) ! C'est ca qui fait son charme !
L'intérieur du packaging est tellement beau que j'osais même pas le déballer 

En tout cas content de rejoindre la confrérie Apple, depuis le temps que j'en parlais ! C'est fait


----------



## Touny29 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bin Macbook Pro 15 2,66 = 1799&#8364; ,et sur l'apple store éduction il est a 1655,26&#8364;. Ca fait pas 6% ça ? 1655,26 c'est bien le prix que je payerais si je l'achetais ?


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ah bah je vois que je ne suis pas seul à avoir craqué ! lool
> 
> Superbe ce Macbook, j'avoue qu'Apple pousse loin les petites détails (comme la lumière de statut de chargement sur la prise du magsafe... top) ! C'est ca qui fait son charme !
> L'intérieur du packaging est tellement beau que j'osais même pas le déballer
> ...


Putain tu me fais saliver 
J'ai hate de recevoir la bête. (bien que ça soit destinée à mon père). Forcément je vais y toucher un peu quand même  

Ca fait 7 ans que mon père n'a pas changé de machine. (il avait acheté un powerbook G4 1,67 ghz en 2003). Mis à part le superdrive et la prise en charge de la batterie, le reste fonctionne toujours... (mais il faut vraiment pédaler pour le faire avancer !)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Oui , il y a aussi 15 jours , puisque c'est un achat sur internet .


cool


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Bin Macbook Pro 15 2,66 = 1799&#8364; ,et sur l'apple store éduction il est a 1655,26&#8364;. Ca fait pas 6% ça ? 1655,26 c'est bien le prix que je payerais si je l'achetais ?



Je viens d'aller vérifier ! En effet, c'est bien 8% pour le 15" et 6% pour le 13" !
Etrange, écoute profites en  lol  dépeche toi de le commander !

En fait 6% pour l'entrée de gamme : les deux 13" et le 15"
Et 8% pour le second 15" et les deux 17" !


----------



## chacha95 (8 Janvier 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Bin Macbook Pro 15 2,66 = 1799 ,et sur l'apple store éduction il est a 1655,26. Ca fait pas 6% ça ? 1655,26 c'est bien le prix que je payerais si je l'achetais ?


Oui tu paieras bien 1655,26  

Mais je tombe sur 8 % si je calcule.

Allez, ose....






D'un clic, tu peux te l'acheter 
C'est à portée de main http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTAyNTQzMzk


----------



## golastar (8 Janvier 2010)

Je suis allé à l'apple store la semaine dernière (odysseum) et le vendeur m'a dit que pour les étudiants c'est 8 pourcents en montrant ta carte lors de l'achat ... 
Par contre dès qu'on parle de mise à jour il ont leur réponse type : "Ah non surement pas et toute facon en achetant apple on peut pas etre decu meme si un nouveau sort 2 semaines après... on avait des clients qui on acheté des imac une semaine avant les nouveaux et qui sont pas décus ... donc sautez le pas ...!!"

Ben non moi je suis tétu et j'attends !!!!

ahahah


----------



## Touny29 (8 Janvier 2010)

Hihi oui c'est ce que je pensais j'espère que ça marchera les 8% car ce n'est pas négligeable ! 

Mais non je ne peux pas le commander je me suis juré d'attendre le prochain et il ne faut pas que je craque ! 

Allez sort nouveau Macbook Pro ! je t'attends !!!

Et puis en plus vous me poussez à l'acheter hihi


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est bizarre les 8% , normalement , c'est 6% , enfin profitez-en .


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Putain tu me fais saliver
> J'ai hate de recevoir la bête. (bien que ça soit destinée à mon père). Forcément je vais y toucher un peu quand même
> 
> Ca fait 7 ans que mon père n'a pas changé de machine. (il avait acheté un powerbook G4 1,67 ghz en 2003). Mis à part le superdrive et la prise en charge de la batterie, le reste fonctionne toujours... (mais il faut vraiment pédaler pour le faire avancer !)



J'en avais marre d'attendre, sans savoir ce qu'on attend en plus, sans même savoir si y'a quelque chose de nouveau sur le feu ! Si y faut y'a queudale ! lol

En plus le mien était commandé depuis 15 jours, et ca faisait deja une semaine qu'il été arrivé et qu'il m'attendait sagement !

En tout cas aucun regret, et puis bon si vraiment les nouveaux (si ils existent) valent le coup j'aviserais selon les infos de ces prochains jours... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h44 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> C'est bizarre les 8% , normalement , c'est 6% , enfin profitez-en .



On est bien d'accord c'est pas habituel ! J'avais encore regardé y'a 15 jours avant de commander le mien. Et c'était 6% pour tous les MBP !
Profitez en c'est clair


----------



## Touny29 (8 Janvier 2010)

Non ça fait depuis cet été que je regarde et le Macbook Pro 15 2,66 à toujours été avec ce prix là ! Donc il y a toujours eu 8% sur ce modèle enfin depuis que je regarde !


----------



## massaliote (8 Janvier 2010)

Je ne viens pas faire de la pub mais les nouveaux Sony Vaio série F sont 
https://shop.sonystyle-europe.com/SonyStyle/Ordinateurs-portables-VAIO/Serie-F-16-4

Moi aussi j'attends avec impatience la nouvelle gamme MBP avec i5 & i7 pour pouvoir me faire
une idée précise sur mon futur choix.

Mais en étant objectif, je ne penses pas que apple réussisse à pondre un configuration similaire à cette série F et ce dans la même fourchette de prix.

A voir...

Mais apple devrait faire vite, car pour ceux qui recherchent une machine performante comme moi (je suis graphiste), la concurrence à de très sérieux arguments.


----------



## frankix (8 Janvier 2010)

Je doit être un idiot de bon pigeon, car j'achète mes logiciels, ce qui ne me permet pas de pouvoir choisir librement entre mac ou pc sans devoir refaire un effort financier pour mettre mes logiciels à jour.
De toute façon le peu que je vois des pc derniers cris ne me fait rien regretter.
Je regrette seulement l'emac g4 avec lequel j'ai beaucoup bossé.


----------



## tazevil666 (8 Janvier 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Hihi oui c'est ce que je pensais j'espère que ça marchera les 8% car ce n'est pas négligeable !
> 
> Mais non je ne peux pas le commander je me suis juré d'attendre le prochain et il ne faut pas que je craque !
> 
> ...




Ahhhh je suis au paradis depuis ce soir ^^
Allez Touny fonce ! lol 

Sympa ton ptit site, va falloir que je te contacte pour un truc perso


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Janvier 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Bin Macbook Pro 15 2,66 = 1799 ,et sur l'apple store éduction il est a 1655,26. Ca fait pas 6% ça ? 1655,26 c'est bien le prix que je payerais si je l'achetais ?



Allez.... c'est le soir des bon tuyaux 

Passe par le site de l'Ofup et c'est 10% qui t'attendent....


----------



## dambo (8 Janvier 2010)

1er point : un GRAND Félicitations à tout ceux qui ont craqués ! Longue vie à votre future Mac et n'oubliez pas les photos ! 



carbonyle a dit:


> Si, tu as bien compris, je trouve rigolo cette attitude de grogner sur un truc alors que tu achètes à répétition. Un ordi comme tout autre matos, ça s'achète en fonction de tes besoins, si tu n'es pas satisfait par tel ou tel point, regarde ailleurs et change mais sinon vis avec.
> 
> Quant aux remarques que tu fais sur les portables apple, on dirait que tu raisonnes comme si c'était ta machine principale. Les portables mac sont dangereux par rapport aux autres : ergonomie au poil, autonomie parmi les meilleures, dalle (TN j'en conviens) meilleure que pas mal de pc...bref ce sont ces paramètres qui importent vraiment en mobilité car la puissance, le stockage, c'est plus pour la véritable station de travail à la maison. Et oui tu paies en plus la marque et le design, mais ça, ça fait partie de l'achat coup de coeur.



Petite précision :
Mon macbook EST ma machine principale ! Je n'ai pas les moyens d'investir dans deux machines vu le prix de la machine en question ! A la limite il y a aura un écran externe à la maison pour profiter d'un plus grand affichage mais c'est tout ! Donc oui j'espère bien qu'il y a aura de la puissance et du stockage ! Quand un portable vaut 400 euros on peut se permettre de l'avoir en machine d'appoint ou de voyage, quand il coûte 1500 euros beaucoup moins...

En outre ce n'est PAS un achat coup de coeur ! L'achat coup de coeur se fait spontanément sur un design qui plaît, un feeling qui passe ! Cet achat est mûrement réfléchi et correspond à un investissement important, sur le long terme, qui me permettra d'utiliser pleinement les capacités de mon DD time machine (qui ne servira plus à rien sous windows), mon abonnement MobilMe qui stocke mes trousseaux d'accès, mes contacts, calendriers et signets, mon iphone, également synchronisé avec Mobile Me ... Bref tout ce ptit monde communique parfaitement ensemble, les mails, tout tout tout st synchronisé et fonctionne nikel. Alors changer de système serait un véritable calvaire pour tout reconfigurer, transférer, reparametrer...

L'achat ne se fait pas non plus pas "obligation" mais ce que je dis, c'est que si OS X était disponible chez un autre constructeur, je n'attendrai certainement pas ses nouveaux MacBook ... La stratégie d'Apple est remarquable sur ce point.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h49 ----------




iZiDoR a dit:


> C'est quoi? de l'auto-flagellation? je me demande bien pourquoi tu est encore ici ???
> 
> En règle générale, si on estime qu'un produit est cher et de piètre qualité alors qu'en face c'est le contraire et ben on change de boutique...



Je n'ai pas dit qu'en face c'est le contraire ! J'ai dit qu'ils proposaient plus pour moins chère ... ce qui est vraie, il suffit de regarder les caractéristiques 

Je reste ici parce que mon prochain achat sera un Mac, pour des raisons simples : Mac OS X, logiciels, synchronisation, time machine, iphone, intuitivité.
Les raisons ne tiennent pas au matériel, sans quoi je ne serai déjà plus chez Apple : 3 anomalies sur mon iPhone, 7 pannes différentes sur mon MacBook, un gros retour SAV, changement d'alimentation, 2 changements d'écouteurs in ear ... bon bref, je vais pas débattre ici sur la qualité Apple, c'est pas le sujet, mais au vue du prix, si les performances ne sont pas au top, on est au moins en droit d'attendre une qualité de fabrication, qui n'est malheureusement non plus pas toujours au rendez-vous.

Mais les produits Apple reste formidable. Sur un plan logiciel, ergonomie, intuitivité, je n'ai rien à redire et c'est pour ça que je continuerai à acheter chez la pomme.


----------



## fxserafino (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Au sujet de la remise qui est accordée aux étudiants, il ne faut pas oublier le programme Apple On Campus qui est réservé aux étudiants (pas aux lycéens, collégiens, ...) dont l'Université ou école participe au programme.

Cela permet de bénéficier d'une remise de l'ordre de 12% je crois,
ainsi le MacBook Pro 13" 2.53Ghz est a 1230,68 sur l'Apple Store en ligne de ma fac, alors qu'il est a 1315,60 sur l'Apple Store Education, et a 1399 sur l'Apple Store "Classique".


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

"DD timemachine"??? Tu veux dire Time Capsule plutôt ... Bref, MobileMe, Time Capsule etc... fonctionnent très bien sous windows et sans devoir faire des paramétrages de malade...


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> "DD timemachine"??? Tu veux dire Time Capsule plutôt ... Bref, MobileMe, Time Capsule etc... fonctionnent très bien sous windows et sans devoir faire des paramétrages de malade...


Oui j'ai déjà tester mais c'est vraiment pas aussi harmonieux.
Je suis trop fan de OS X pour m'en passer, ça je l'admets : OS X a pour moi une belle avance sur Windows. Même si 7 est vraiment meilleur que Vista, la facilité d'utilisation et l'intuitivité d'OS X en fait un système très agréable à utiliser au quotidien dont je ne pourrais pas me passer 

Pour cette raison ce sera un mac


----------



## daphone (9 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> "DD timemachine"??? Tu veux dire Time Capsule plutôt ... Bref, MobileMe, Time Capsule etc... fonctionnent très bien sous windows et sans devoir faire des paramétrages de malade...




Non, il voulait bien dire DD TimeMachine, j'ai pareil et je comprend la situation. Ce n'est pas aussi bien intégré sous Windows, avec le iDisk toussa toussa...


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

iDisk pour mobile me ok mais "DD Time machine" c'est quoi ? Time machine est un logiciel de sauvegarde... Je vois pas de quoi vous parler


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> iDisk pour mobile me ok mais "DD Time machine" c'est quoi ? Time machine est un logiciel de sauvegarde... Je vois pas de quoi vous parler



Un disque dur externe utilisé pour TM (hors time capsule)


----------



## daphone (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Un disque dur externe utilisé pour TM (hors time capsule)



Exactement ! Car heureusement que la solution de sauvegarde native n'est pas obligatoirement liée à un matos Apple !


----------



## SPIDEY (9 Janvier 2010)

Surtout vu le prix de leur capsule


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi apple ne met qu'un an de garantie sur leurs portables, alors que, par exemple, un caméscope HD chez ubaldi à 600 euros est garanti deux ans ^^

L'applecare ça fait quoi au juste ? Je me demande parfois si ça vaut pas mieux d'acheter le MBP à la fnac, car à la fnac pendant la même durée de 3 ans ils ont "échange à neuf". Et vu que la gamme se renouvèle tous les ans, ça permet s'il tombe en panne d'en avoir un nouveau... l'échange à neuf est mieux que la réparation ^^

(un peu plus cher que l'apple care, 399 &#8364; pour 3 ans, au lieu de 349 &#8364; d'applecare, sur une même machine)

Mais avec les 5% de réduction adhérent fnac, ça compense ^^


----------



## Touny29 (9 Janvier 2010)

Bé oui tazevil666 je me doute bien que tu dois être au paradis mais il ne faut pas que je craque aussi près du but hihi.



tazevil666 a dit:


> Sympa ton ptit site, va falloir que je te contacte pour un truc perso



Merci, oui n'hésite pas !


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi apple ne met qu'un an de garantie sur leurs portables, alors que, par exemple, un caméscope HD chez ubaldi à 600 euros est garanti deux ans ^^
> 
> L'applecare ça fait quoi au juste ? Je me demande parfois si ça vaut pas mieux d'acheter le MBP à la fnac, car à la fnac pendant la même durée de 3 ans ils ont "échange à neuf". Et vu que la gamme se renouvèle tous les ans, ça permet s'il tombe en panne d'en avoir un nouveau... l'échange à neuf est mieux que la réparation ^^



L'Apple Care n'a rien d'exceptionnel, surtout au vue du prix... Réparation pour des pannes matérielles uniquement! Tout dommage accidentelle ou ce genre de chose c'est pour ta pomme.

Pour la FNAC ce que tu avances m'étonnes : tout d'abord la garantie 3 ans FNAC est payante (un peu moins chère que l'AC je crois mais pas de grand chose) et ensuite cela m'étonne qu'elle propose ce genre d'échange sinon tout le monde acheterait ses MAC à la FNAC


----------



## Rallos (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et toutes! Voilà je suis le forum depuis la première page  Je me décide enfin de m'inscrire... Comme tout le monde ici j'attends avec impatience la MAJ des macbooks pro  
J'ai décidé de switcher vers Apple  Marque qui m'attire depuis bien longtemps! 

Voilà message un peu inutile mais je voulais me présenter un tit peu 

J-3 les gars plus beaucoup de jours à attendre avant de voir ce que apple nous propose


----------



## scaryfan (9 Janvier 2010)

Rallos a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes! Voilà je suis le forum depuis la première page  Je me décide enfin de m'inscrire... Comme tout le monde ici j'attends avec impatience la MAJ des macbooks pro
> J'ai décidé de switcher vers Apple  Marque qui m'attire depuis bien longtemps!
> 
> Voilà message un peu inutile mais je voulais me présenter un tit peu
> ...




J'ai switché il ya presque 2 mois... AUCUNS REGRETS !
Cela dit, il y a un temps d'adaptation car le concept est un poil différent de Windows...

Et effectivement, attends un peu si une nouvelle gamme sort... 
J'ai Steve hier au téléphone et il m'a parlé de certaines choses... mais je ne peux évidemment rien dire ici...


----------



## Rallos (9 Janvier 2010)

La seule chose qui me fait peur de cette MAJ, c'est la batterie.. J'espère que son autonomie sera identique (voir encore supérieure haha). En effet, c'est ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans ce bijou de MBP


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

Rallos a dit:


> La seule chose qui me fait peur de cette MAJ, c'est la batterie.. J'espère que son autonomie sera identique (voir encore supérieure haha). En effet, c'est ce qui m'intéresse le plus dans ce bijou de MBP



Salut et bienvenue ! 

J'ai swishé il y a bientôt 3 ans et pas de regrets quand au système d'exploitation 

En ce qui concerne les batteries, je pense qu'Apple conservera automatiquement les mêmes modèles pour les futurs MBP. Elles équipent même le MB blanc maintenant alors ce serait vraiment étonnant de ne plus les voir !

Tu disais d'attendre 3 jours ? Heuuu disons juste que j'espère que tu as raison, ce serait top :love: mais j'y crois pas trop ... vu les problèmes de chipsets graphiques non OpenCL je parierai plutôt sur une MAJ entre le 10 et le 20 février :rose: J'espère que l'avenir ... ne me donnera PAS raison :rateau:


----------



## Rallos (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Salut et bienvenue !
> 
> J'ai swishé il y a bientôt 3 ans et pas de regrets quand au système d'exploitation
> 
> ...



Franchement je pense que optimus sera dans le futur macbook pro.. Quand on entend toutes ces conversations qu'il y a entre apple/intel/nvidia... 
Je le sens ça  Maintenant j'espère que j'ai raison 



>


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

Rallos a dit:


> Franchement je pense que optimus sera dans le futur macbook pro.. Quand on entend toutes ces conversations qu'il y a entre apple/intel/nvidia...
> Je le sens ça  Maintenant j'espère que j'ai raison



Ben oui mais il me semble que optimus n'est pas du tout prêt pour le moment


----------



## daphone (9 Janvier 2010)

On aura de la surprise...


----------



## Rallos (9 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> On aura de la surprise...




J'en suis sûr aussi  j'espère une bonne...


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> On aura de la surprise...



Et moi qui avait abandonné l'idée d'un MacBook Pro mi janvier (pourtant convaincu au départ...), vous avez réussi à me redonner espoir :love:


Pour ma part je tente du coup une configuration avec optimus :

MacBook pro 13" 16/9eme en 1440xje sais plus
Core i3 2.26ghz
4go de RAM en DDR3
320go de disque en 5400trs/min
Carte graphique dédiée 256mo avec optimus
reste inchangé (batterie, trackpad, clavier...)
1249 euros


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Et moi qui avait abandonné l'idée d'un MacBook Pro mi janvier (pourtant convaincu au départ...), vous avez réussi à me redonner espoir :love:
> 
> 
> Pour ma part je tente du coup une configuration avec optimus :
> ...



Je vois pas l'intérêt du 16/9 sur un 13" et puis ça va être trop petit pour travailler...
C'est important de la place en hauteur.
150&#8364; de moins, une carte graphique de plus... ça va être dur...


----------



## Rallos (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Et moi qui avait abandonné l'idée d'un MacBook Pro mi janvier (pourtant convaincu au départ...), vous avez réussi à me redonner espoir :love:
> 
> 
> Pour ma part je tente du coup une configuration avec optimus :
> ...



Ca me semble bien cette configuration  J'espere que je ne serai pas dessus de switcher...


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Je vois pas l'intérêt du 16/9 sur un 13" et puis ça va être trop petit pour travailler...
> C'est important de la place en hauteur.
> 150 de moins, une carte graphique de plus... ça va être dur...



La taille de l'écran n'a rien à voir avec la place ... si on augmente les résolutions, tu auras encore plus d'espace que sur un 16/10 (ou tout au moins autant)

Le 16/9 permettrait d'avoir tout simplement un ordi plus compact, un peu moins d'écran veut aussi dire un peu plus de batterie  et puisqu'en général les résolutions sont revues lors d'un changement de taille, c'est tout benef ! Evidemment si au lieu de 1280x800 on passe en 1280x720 .... je te rejoins et ça n'a aucun intérêt ! Mais si on monte en résolution, on aura encore plus d'espace :love:


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

Et on les achètes où les yeux bioniques  ???


----------



## carbonyle (9 Janvier 2010)

Et personne ne souhaite une avancée de ouf en ce qui concerne la dalle?


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Janvier 2010)

Bah j'avoue que je vois mal ce qu'ils peuvent faire de plus. A part un Glossy sans les défauts inhérents à sa nature (car faites une croix sur le mat mes amis)


----------



## carbonyle (9 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah j'avoue que je vois mal ce qu'ils peuvent faire de plus. A part un Glossy sans les défauts inhérents à sa nature (car faites une croix sur le mat mes amis)



Techniquement je sais pas si c'est possible mais un jour on l'aura  Pourquoi une croix sur le mat? Ils ne l'ont pas relancé pour rien (même si c'est payant). S'il n'y a que glossy, je ne touche pas aux nouveaux :rose:


----------



## Jeromac (9 Janvier 2010)

Un écran OLED, ça pourrait être intéressant


----------



## hellric (9 Janvier 2010)

Comme pas mal d'entre vous ici j'attends les nouveaux MBP (15") pour upgrader mon Macbook Pro non unibody, j'ai toujours voulu un unibody, mais j'attends un contenu technique un peu plus évolué avant d'upgrader.
Je pense donc que nous aurons les Core i5 sur les MBP 15" avec le Core i7 Arrandale en BTO. Sans doute aussi le passage au 16/9, j'aime pas trop mais bon, vu que les iMac y sont passés, le reste de la gamme devrait suivre.
J'espère avoir une carte ATI 5650 ou 5670, ou 5750 pcq j'avoue que j'aime encore bien jouer 
Mais je crains qu'on doive se contenter d'une 47xx ou d'une Geforce 330M GT.
Ce qui serait bien, ce serait qu'ils aient développé des drivers qui utilisent le GPU embarqué pour Open CL alors que la carte additionnelle serve pour le graphique.
Une petite idée qui tient du rêve : un trackpad avec écran tactile qui adapte son image au contexte ou au programme utilisé (genre d'iPod encastré).
Par contre je n'attends pas le Blue Ray (par principe, Steve n'aime pas)  ni l'OLED (trop cher) ni l'USB 3.0 (trop jeune).
J'espère qu'il y aura toujours un superdrive intégré et le lecteur de cartes SD, moi ça me servirait bien 
Pour le design, ne changez rien, si ce n'est une option mat gratuite ...


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Un écran OLED, ça pourrait être intéressant



Un écran OLED dans un portable? on est pas près d'en voir...
Peut-être dans 5/10 ans on verra un macbook 13" à 4000 embarquer un OLED...


----------



## MacSedik (9 Janvier 2010)

Pour voir si Apple va changer la nature des dalle de ses portables, faudra chercher d'éventuelles rumeurs sur des commandes massives de dalle (OLED ou pas). or s'il y'avait du mouvement, vous inquiétez pas que des sites comme Appleinsider ou Macrumors, auraient déjà eu des échos ... Comme c'était le cas pour les dalles de 27"ou Apple a signé avec LG, à l'époque on a cru à des télé Apple mais c'était juste pour les iMac (enfin c'est mon analyse avec le recul).


----------



## tazevil666 (9 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Un écran OLED dans un portable? on est pas près d'en voir...
> Peut-être dans 5/10 ans on verra un macbook 13" à 4000&#8364; embarquer un OLED...



Ué je crois que c'est complètement utopique là ! lol

Bon bah sinon mon nouveau joujou marche super bien 
Franchement je suis un gros gourmand de performances. Je suis graphiste 3D/Vidéo.
Et après avoir fait quelques essais sous Toshop / C4D et Motion !
Franchement rien à redire, une tuerie ! A configuration égale sur PC ca tourne pas aussi bien !

Rha et puis ce touchpad multi : magnifique ! Et sans parler du clavier retroéclairé !
Bref j'ai jamais été aussi content d'un achat 

Allez faites comme moi... craquezzzzz


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Pour la FNAC ce que tu avances m'étonnes : tout d'abord la garantie 3 ans FNAC est payante (un peu moins chère que l'AC je crois mais pas de grand chose) et ensuite cela m'étonne qu'elle propose ce genre d'échange sinon tout le monde acheterait ses MAC à la FNAC



Payante oui, et plus cher que l'apple care en fait.
Comme je l'indiquais dans mon message ^^

Mais pourtant...






De plus en achetant à la FNAC on n'a pas le crédit à 1.60 ou quelque chose comme ça d'apple... donc c'est à étudier 

Sinon mat ou glossy je sais pas c'est quoi le mieux, apparemment certains ne jurent que sur le mat, pourquoi ?

Edit : @tazevil666 : tu as pris une des versions les moins chères non ? Et ça tourne bien pour le montage vidéo ? Moi c'est ce que je vais faire de plus gourmand avec mon MBP, du montage en AIC (pas AVCHD, j'ai pas les softs qui le gèrent), et donc je me demandais si un petit MBP suffisait... l'idée d'un 13" me plaît bien car après tout un portable c'est fait pour être porté et donc moins lourd et le plus petit possible ^^

Je ferais un peu de jeu aussi mais rien de bien gourmand, pour ça j'ai ma PS3...


----------



## carbonyle (9 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Allez faites comme moi... craquezzzzz




Vade retro Satanas. J'attends mardi pour décider.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------




Meow the Catz a dit:


> Sinon mat ou glossy je sais pas c'est quoi le mieux, apparemment certains ne jurent que sur le mat, pourquoi ?



Il y a des extrêmistes des deux côtés. Perso je préfère le mat pour la fidélité des couleurs qui est en général meilleure (mais c'est moins chatoyant qu'un glossy) et surtout mes yeux fatiguent moins vite, mais c'est vraiment perso ça :rose:


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

De plus le mat est antireflet, donc mieux si on utilise le MBP en extérieur en plein soleil non ?
Et vu qu'un MBP c'est pas fait pour rester toujours chez soi...


----------



## tazevil666 (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Payante oui, et plus cher que l'apple care en fait.
> Comme je l'indiquais dans mon message ^^
> 
> Mais pourtant...
> ...




Alors je voulais réagir par rapport aux messages concernant la garantie Fnac !
Je peux en parler avec certitude car je l'ai pris et j'ai le contrat sous les yeux !
La FNAC a revu ses tarifs à la baisse et l'extension de garantie pour mon *MBP 13" 2,53* m'a coutée *179&#8364;* et non pas *399&#8364;* (170,05 plus exactement avec la remise de 5% qui fonctionne aussi pour la garantie).
- Elle inclue une extension portant à 3ans la garantie.
- Support dans les centres de réparation Fnac (Agréé AppleCare) et de ce que j'ai pu lire par ci par là, plus rapide que de renvoyer sont MBP en hollande ou je sais pas trop ou !
- Garantie 0 pixels mort, sinon échangé contre un neuf ! (Pendant toute la durée de la garantie)
- Échange contre neuf si appareil plus commercialisé ou difficilement réparable

(ex : lorsque j'ai été le chercher hier à la fnac, il y'a avait un couple devant moi qui venait reccuperer leur iMac datant de pres d'un an, resultat ils sont repartie avec un nouveau modele tout neuf)

Bref que du bonus il faut bien l'avouer ! Voilà c'était pour vous tenir au courant !

Edit : en effet sur le site de la FNAC elle est à 399&#8364; pour le MBP13" !!! Bizarre !
Je vous assure pourtant que j'ai bien facture sous les yeux avec le contrat de garantie que j'ai payé 170&#8364; !!!!
Pour infos c'est la Fnac de la Croix Blanche (A sainte genevieve des bois, 91)

-------------------------------------------

Sinon concernant le montage vidéo c'est vraiment très correct ! Sincèrement je suis épaté ! Ce n'est pas ma machine principale pour le montage bien entendu.
Mais cela me permet d'emmener la becanne lorsque je dois me rendre chez des clients pour faire des modifications en "live" ! Ou décider de telle ou telle chose avec eux


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> *montage en AIC *(pas AVCHD, j'ai pas les softs qui le gèrent), et donc je me demandais si un petit MBP suffisait...



Je crains qu'il ne soit pas adapté pour l'AIC, un meilleur proc et une vraie CG ne seront pas de trop. Ce type de montage est très gourmand et puis du montage vidéo sur du 13" :mouais: alors prévoir un écran externe.


----------



## carbonyle (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> De plus le mat est antireflet, donc mieux si on utilise le MBP en extérieur en plein soleil non ?
> Et vu qu'un MBP c'est pas fait pour rester toujours chez soi...



Ça atténue les reflets oui, mais bon si t'es dehors avec le soleil dans le dos, tu seras gêné tout de même! Tu dois pouvoir trouver pas mal d'illustrations sur le net


----------



## Rallos (9 Janvier 2010)

Petite image


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Edit : en effet sur le site de la FNAC elle est à 399&#8364; pour le MBP13" !!! Bizarre !
> Je vous assure pourtant que j'ai bien facture sous les yeux avec le contrat de garantie que j'ai payé 170&#8364; !!!!
> Pour infos c'est la Fnac de la Croix Blanche (A sainte genevieve des bois, 91)


Non non regarde bien, 399 &#8364; c'est pour le MBP15" à 1799 &#8364;. Le premier MBP l'extension est moins chère que ça...

Ah oui contour noir pour le glossy, alu pour le mat ?

Oui, j'ai un écran externe 22" à la maison, et d'après ce que j'ai lu, l'AIC n'est pas si gourmand que ça au montage, l'AVCHD oui par contre. Et on m'a dit aussi que la CG ne comptait pas pour le traitement vidéo, que c'était seulement le proc...

De toute façon j'attend la sortie des nouveaux MBP pour en acheter un... déjà vu que j'aurais un caméscope pana full HD milieu de semaine prochaine, je pourrais tester le montage vidéo sur mon iMac intel de 1ere génération, qui est moins rapide qu'un MBP actuel entrée de gamme. (c'est un core duo, pas un core 2 duo)


----------



## Applelink (9 Janvier 2010)

Rallos a dit:


> Petite image


Perso j'aime pas le contour Alu, le noir fait quand même plus sobre


----------



## chacha95 (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


>


"remplacé par un ordinateur identique ou avec les mêmes fonctionnalités"

un pc avec les même caractéristiques, ça marche aussi donc...  LOL (je deconne)


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et on les achètes où les yeux bioniques  ???



Heuu donc selon toi les utilisateurs de 17" ont déjà des yeux bioniques ? (au départ ils étaient en 1680x1050 ce qui étaient déjà pas mal et Apple les a passé en full HD 1920x1200)

13" : 1280x800
15" : 1440x900
17" : 1920x1200

Il y a pas comme un écart de trop entre le 15 et le 17 là ?  
Il faudrait combler ça !


----------



## MacSedik (9 Janvier 2010)

Applelink a dit:


> Perso j'aime pas le contour Alu, le noir fait quand même plus sobre



j'ai un écran mat (plutôt un traitement anti-reflets) sur mon MacBook Pro. et je trouvais comme toi que le contour alu ça le faisait pas niveau plaisir oculaire. mais l'ensemble est tellement bien fini, que ça a son charme 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Il y a pas comme un écart de trop entre le 15 et le 17 là ?
> Il faudrait combler ça !



je suis d'accord il serait temps qu'ils mettent de nouvelles résolutions sur les 15". mais est-ce qu'Apple vont le faire? j'en doute fortement... (les résolutions actuelles sont satisfaisantes pour la majorité des utilisateurs) franchement déjà qu'ils mettent des CG qui n'ont pas 2 ans ça serait cool!!


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> j'ai un écran mat (plutôt un traitement anti-reflets



En fait, ils t'ont plutôt juste enlever la vitre... l'écran des mbp étant mat à la base 
Pour les résolutions, une augmentation sur le 15" peut s'entendre mais le 13" non merci...


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

Perso à la maison et au boulot je suis en 1680x1050 sur un... 22"... sur un 17" le full HD ça doit faire petit quand même 

Ah non un PC n'a pas de trackpad multitouch ou de magsafe, donc ça marche pas 

L'avantage de la garantie fnac c'est que si ton MBP tombe en panne souvent parce que c'est une mauvaise série, avec l'apple care tu te coltines une mauvaise série bricolée, alors qu'avec l'échange standard tu as un ordi neuf d'une autre série de montage ^^ Genre une revB si tu avais une revA, ce genre de trucs... enfin ça dépend "quand" ton ordi tombe en panne...


----------



## tazevil666 (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Perso à la maison et au boulot je suis en 1680x1050 sur un... 22"... sur un 17" le full HD ça doit faire petit quand même
> 
> Ah non un PC n'a pas de trackpad multitouch ou de magsafe, donc ça marche pas
> 
> L'avantage de la garantie fnac c'est que si ton MBP tombe en panne souvent parce que c'est une mauvaise série, avec l'apple care tu te coltines une mauvaise série bricolée, alors qu'avec l'échange standard tu as un ordi neuf d'une autre série de montage ^^ Genre une revB si tu avais une revA, ce genre de trucs... enfin ça dépend "quand" ton ordi tombe en panne...



Ou est ce que tu as vendu ta bécanne ? Je voudrais vendre la mienne pour me prendre un iMac  Merci


----------



## Applelink (9 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> En fait, ils t'ont plutôt juste enlever la vitre... l'écran des mbp étant mat à la base


Euh non a mon avis, puisque c'est un traitement (anti-reflet) DE LA VITRE. Donc ils lui ont surement pas (logiquement) retiré la vitre




tazevil666 a dit:


> Ou est ce que tu as vendu ta bécanne ?


Même question, plus une autre: tu l'as vendu combien? Je veux revendre le mien(comme au dessus ) Mais m'acheter, justement, un MacBook Pro 'NewGen' en Avril.


----------



## hellric (9 Janvier 2010)

Applelink a dit:


> Euh non a mon avis, puisque c'est un traitement (anti-reflet) DE LA VITRE. Donc ils lui ont surement pas (logiquement) retiré la vitre


Et bien je n'en suis pas aussi sûr d'après les photos. Mais je serais intéressé de le savoir, si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer ?


----------



## Jeromac (9 Janvier 2010)

Juste pour confirmer : la finition n'est pas du tout la même entre les deux options d'écran. Sur le glossy on a bel et bien cette vitre, sur le mat on a plus la vitre : la dalle est à nue et un contour en alu vient compléter pour la finition.

C'est dommage que la charnière soit noire pour le mat, et qu'il persiste un liserai noir également autour de l'écran... mais bon, je le trouve quand même bien joli et à choisir, je n'hésiterai pas -> MAT, parce qu'avant tout, mon ordinateur me sert de gagne pain.


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ou est ce que tu as vendu ta bécanne ? Je voudrais vendre la mienne pour me prendre un iMac  Merci



Le PC ? Vendu 500 euros (10 chèques de 50 &#8364 à des amis, les parrain et marraine de notre fils qu'on a baptisé le 2 janvier ^^ Acheté 1000 euros (+300 euros d'écran) il y a deux ans. Prix d'ami en fait. Et j'ai gardé l'écran que j'utilise pour mon iMac et plus tard pour mon MBP 



Jeromac a dit:


> Je n'hésiterai pas -> MAT, parce qu'avant tout, mon ordinateur me sert de gagne pain.



Quel rapport ?  Et tu as bien de la chance de pouvoir bosser sur mac ^^ moi je suis responsable info dans une boite avec que des PC


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

Applelink a dit:


> Euh non a mon avis, puisque c'est un traitement (anti-reflet) DE LA VITRE. Donc ils lui ont surement pas (logiquement) retiré la vitre



Non non, c'est pas un traitement anti-reflet...
L'écran est MAT D'ORIGINE, c'est la vitre qui donne l'effet glossy.
Donc option mat consiste à enlever la vitre, mettre un cadre alu pour combler le trou et laisser l'écran à nu...
Bon, il est samedi et il est trop tard pour faire un cours d'optique


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

A se demander pourquoi l'option est facturée  le cadre alu est plus cher que la vitre ? et qu'est-ce qui est antireflet ? La dalle d'origine est de toute façon antireflet, et c'est la vitre qui le rend réflecteur ? ^^


----------



## Applelink (9 Janvier 2010)

Applelink a dit:


> Perso j'aime pas le contour Alu, le noir fait quand même plus sobre





iZiDoR a dit:


> Non non, c'est pas un traitement anti-reflet...
> L'écran est MAT D'ORIGINE, c'est la vitre qui donne l'effet glossy.
> Donc *option mat* consiste à enlever la vitre, mettre un cadre alu pour combler le trou et laisser l'écran à nu...
> Bon, il est samedi et il est trop tard pour faire un cours d'optique


Oui sauf que moi je parle de cette option:


----------



## Jeromac (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Quel rapport ?  Et tu as bien de la chance de pouvoir bosser sur mac ^^ moi je suis responsable info dans une boite avec que des PC



Le rapport, c'est que je ne vois aucun intérêt professionnel (intérêt en terme de productivité) d'avoir un écran glossy... je vois surtout que c'est vraiment mieux pour regarder un film dans la pénombre, ou pour montrer ses photos de vacances à la famille. 

Sinon, c'est chiant d'avoir des reflets, certes la dalle est excellente, du coup c'est moins gênant. Mais il y a des cas - dans le TGV, ou même juste dans ma boite avec les néons - ou la vitre posera un problème. Ceci dit, quitte à choisir un ordinateur avec dalle mat de mauvaise qualité, et un ordinateur avec dalle bien gloss (comme le MBP Unibody) de bonne qualité, je prends la seconde option... tout est question de compromis. Mais pour avoir comparer sous mes yeux le MBP 17" en mat et glossy, il n'y a pas photo : mat 

Bah moi, je suis développeur dans une boite qui a tous ses ordinateurs sous Windows XP. Mais comme on fait du multiplateforme (mis à part le département "déviant" .NET ), il n'y a pas de contrainte à ce que je développe les mêmes applications sous Mac OS X.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h15 ----------




Applelink a dit:


> Oui sauf que moi je parle de cette option:



C'est cette option appelée à tort Anti Glare, qui correspond au MBP sans vitre.


----------



## N3ox (9 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR, les dalles des écrans MBP sont brillantes, et par dessus ces dalles ils rajoutent une vitre.

L'écran d'un MBP option anti-reflet (mat sans vitre) n'est pas le même que celui d'un MBP normal (brillant + vitre).

En guise de preuve : suffit de regarder de près l'écran...

PS : je parle du 13" et j'extrapole au 15...


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2010)

L'écran du MBP 15" est par défaut brillant (je crois, je n'en suis pas absolument sûr),  et Apple rajoute une vitre par dessus. Le traitement anti-reflet (qui n'en est pas un) consiste à ne pas mettre cette vitre sur l'écran qui lui est mat (et le contour de l'écran ne comporte plus cette bordure noire).

Donc 
- MBP 15" "standard": un écran brillant (à ma connaissance) avec un vitre par dessus.
- MBP 15" "avec traitement anti-reflet": un écran mat sans la vitre. Ce traitement est une option à l'achat, de 45 &#8364;.

Rien n'a voir avec l'écran glossy du MB blanc, qui lui est brillant mais sans aucune vitre.

Je vous invite à voir cette video, où l'on voit deux MBP 15"; l'un "standard" avec la vitre, et l'autre sans la vitre.

Malheureusement, cette option n'existe pas pour le moment sur les MBP 13". J'espère qu'elle apparaitra avec le prochain renouvellement des MBP.


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> iZiDoR a raison, j'ai moi-même mis un moment pour comprendre tant les termes utilisés par Apple sont trompeurs.
> 
> L'écran du MBP 15" est mat, si ce n'est qu'Apple rajoute une vitre par dessus. Le traitement anti-reflet (qui n'en est pas un) consiste à ne pas mettre cette vitre (et le contour de l'écran ne comporte plus cette bordure noire).
> 
> ...



Mon macbook blanc a un écran glossy (sans vitre), sais-tu si les reflets sont plus importants avec la vitre qu'avec un simple écran glossy ?

Pour ma part les reflets ne m'ont jamais dérangé sur mon macbook, je ne les vois que très rarement ... mais je ne veux pas pour autant qu'ils soient plus nombreux sur mon prochain macbook pro ! 

Quelqu'un a t-il pu faire la comparaison ?


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Janvier 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> iZiDoR, les dalles des écrans MBP sont brillantes, et par dessus ces dalles ils rajoutent une vitre.
> 
> L'écran d'un MBP option anti-reflet (mat sans vitre) n'est pas le même que celui d'un MBP normal (brillant + vitre).
> 
> En guise de preuve : suffit de regarder de près l'écran...



Ben oui regarde de près l'écran tant que tu veux il y aura toujours la vitre entre vous 2....
Et c'est la vitre qui donne l'aspect glossy et par la même occasion les reflets...
C'est pas une supposition, c'est une certitude. Par contre, je vous l'accorde, c'est très mal écrit sur l'Apple store et porte à confusion.
Les mbp fabriqués en masse sortent avec la vitre et l'option mat est une modification post-production qu'Apple a malheureusement décidée de nous faire payer.


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Mon macbook blanc a un écran glossy (sans vitre), sais-tu si les reflets sont plus importants avec la vitre qu'avec un simple écran glossy ?
> 
> Pour ma part les reflets ne m'ont jamais dérangé sur mon macbook, je ne les vois que très rarement ... mais je ne veux pas pour autant qu'ils soient plus nombreux sur mon prochain macbook pro !
> 
> Quelqu'un a t-il pu faire la comparaison ?



J'ai édité, je me suis moi-même mélangé les pinceaux.

Sinon, regarde la vidéo que j'ai mis en lien, notamment le test avec la lampe torche.

Oui, les reflets sont beaucoup plus présents avec la vitre. Certains utilisateurs ne les supportent pas, et en sont arrivés à coller des filtres anti-reflets.


----------



## N3ox (9 Janvier 2010)

Et d'où tiens-tu cette certitude izidor ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Comme avec l'iPhone en fait .
Je viens d'acheter des films tellement c'est chiant (y compris les traces de doigts).


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai édité, je me suis moi-même mélangé les pinceaux.
> 
> Sinon, regarde la vidéo que j'ai mis en lien, notamment le test avec la lampe torche.
> 
> Oui, les reflets sont beaucoup plus présents avec la vitre. Certains utilisateurs ne les supportent pas, et en sont arrivés à coller des filtres anti-reflets.



Dans la vidéo il y a comparaison entre un MBP mate et un MBP glossy !

Ce que je cherche à savoir c'est, y a t-il plus de reflets sur un MBP glossy unibody (avec vitre) que sur un *MacBook blanc Glossy sans vitre* ??


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2010)

Ecoute Marty, si tu cherches absolument réponse à tes questions tu prends la Doloreane et vas voir de tes propres yeux


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Comme avec l'iPhone en fait .
> Je viens d'acheter des films tellement c'est chiant (y compris les traces de doigts).



Franchement, ce n'est pas une solution viable. Autant faire le bon choix dès le début. Sauf que sur le MBP 13", il n'y a pas ce choix, c'est vraiment dommage.

Ce que je voudrais concernant le prochain MBP 13", c'est:
- que l'on ait cette option comme sur les MBP 15" et 17",
- que l'on ait une véritable CG à mémoire dédiée (même si je me doute que ce sera une CG d'entrée de gamme), ce qui risque d'arriver si Intel impose son propre chipset graphique sur sa future plateforme.

Il faudrait qu'Apple pousse son MBP 13" vers le haut, puisqu'elle lui a attribué la dénomination "Pro".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h59 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Dans la vidéo il y a comparaison entre un MBP mate et un MBP glossy !
> 
> Ce que je cherche à savoir c'est, y a t-il plus de reflets sur un MBP glossy unibody (avec vitre) que sur un *MacBook blanc Glossy sans vitre* ??


D'après ce qu'a pu m'en dire David, ainsi que d'autres utiisateurs, OUI, il y a bien plus de reflets avec le MBP 13" (avec la vitre, forcément) qu'avec le MacBook blanc (qui a toujours eu un écran brillant et sans vitre). C'est la vitre qui augmente considérablement ce phénomène de reflets. A partir de là, certains s'y habituent (ou s'y résignent), d'autres non.


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

La question que je me pose c'est... si on achète le mac ailleurs qu'apple, à la fnac par exemple, on peut leur demander d'avoir une version macbook pro 15" avec écran mat ? Ou alors ils n'auront que la version glossy ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Franchement, ce n'est pas une solution viable. Autant faire le bon choix dès le début. Sauf que sur le MBP 13", il n'y a pas ce choix, c'est vraiment dommage.
> 
> Ce que je voudrais concernant le prochain MBP 13", c'est:
> - que l'on ait cette option comme sur les MBP 15" et 17",
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi .
De plus , je pense que le express card devrait être sur tous les MacBook Pro.


----------



## Jeromac (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> La question que je me pose c'est... si on achète le mac ailleurs qu'apple, à la fnac par exemple, on peut leur demander d'avoir une version macbook pro 15" avec écran mat ? Ou alors ils n'auront que la version glossy ?



Dans la FNAC de ma ville, il y avait en modèle d'exposition un MBP 17" avec l'écran mat. A mon avis, faut voir avec un vendeur... Je pense qu'ils doivent les proposer mais uniquement en commande.


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

Oui alors faut aller en magasin car sur le site le choix est limité.
Sinon, ça sert à quoi un adaptateur DVI double liaison? Mon iMac est branché à un écran 22" via un DVI normal, et ça marche très bien...


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ecoute Marty, si tu cherches absolument réponse à tes questions tu prends la Doloreane et vas voir de tes propres yeux


Même pas drôle, le convecteur temporel est en panne


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> La question que je me pose c'est... si on achète le mac ailleurs qu'apple, à la fnac par exemple, on peut leur demander d'avoir une version macbook pro 15" avec écran mat ? Ou alors ils n'auront que la version glossy ?


Dans la plupart des Fnac, ce n'est pas possible de rajouter des options (et l'écran mat sans cette vitre correspond ici à une option). 
Par contre, ce doit être possible dans quelques Fnac (Fnac Digitale ?). 

A ma connaissance, les autres enseignes appliquent la même politique (Mac sans option possible), mais il faut se renseigner auprès du vendeur.


----------



## daphone (9 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme que sur les MBP, la dalle est brillante. Et comme c'est un rétroéclairage LED, en parallèle à un savant mélange de consommation energetique, la vitre a été rajoutée afin de sublimer les couleurs, renforcer les noirs. Ce côté brillant pour relever la luminosité de l'ensemble.

L'option anti reflet ne consiste pas simplement à "retirer la vitre", ce n'est pas le même écran, qui lui sera MAT et sans l'épaisse vitre. (Un protection fine est là néanomoins pour le protéger, pas moins que sur le MB blanc).

En ce qui concerne le contour argenté, c'est un choix de design pour les différencier, mais aussi parce que le noir sans la vitre, ça aurait été moche.

Donc ce sont bien deux ensembles écrans différents et J'EXIGE l'option MAT sur les MBP 13 !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Je ne suis pas le seul finalement , youpi .
Non parce que les films de protections...


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Janvier 2010)

Au niveau des films anti-reflets, il suffit de voir le lien donné par divoli pour se rendre compte que c'est vraiment pas terrible... c'est déjà assez compliqué à appliquer sur un iPhone (j'en ai un, relativement bien posé, mais j'en ai sué!) alors je n'imagine même pas ce que ça pourrait donner sur un écran aussi grand... même sur le 13''!

En tout cas cette attente me semble interminable... et pourtant on n'est même pas sur de les voir débarquer ce mois de janvier, ni même février... Comme d'habitude avec Apple, on est dans le flou jusqu'au dernier moment... les BOUGRES ^^


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Donc ce sont bien deux ensembles écrans différents et J'EXIGE l'option MAT sur les MBP 13 !!





etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas le seul finalement , youpi .
> Non parce que les films de protections...




Ben on est au moins trois, et probablement beaucoup plus...  

Il faudrait organiser un sondage sur la page principale de MacGe, tiens...


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> En tout cas cette attente me semble interminable... et pourtant on n'est même pas sur de les voir débarquer ce mois de janvier, ni même février... Comme d'habitude avec Apple, on est dans le flou jusqu'au dernier moment... les BOUGRES ^^



Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça je dirais... Apple a t-il dit quoi que ce soit sur une eventuelle MaJ des MBP ? Non, comme toujours les forums Macs ont balancés des rumeurs (pour faire du Buzz ou pas, ça c'est une autre question, et j'imagine que divoli à un avis assez precis sur ce sujet, 'fin bref paranthèse fermée ) et les MacUsers n'ont fait qu'entertenir ces rumeurs... Donc oui, si de simples rumeurs a plus d'effet sur toi que le LSD (comme l'a si bien fait remarquer un habitué) cela risque d'être flou pour toi... :love:


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

Au risque de me faire taper ... je préfère les écrans noirs avec les vitres, je les trouve plus sexy, plus simple à nettoyer, plus harmonieux avec le clavier noire et j'aime bien le rendu (couleur / contraste) :love:

Suis-je le seul :rose:

Je ne fais pas de photos


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça je dirais... Apple a t-il dit quoi que ce soit sur une eventuelle MaJ des MBP ? Non, comme toujours les forums Macs ont balancés des rumeurs (pour faire du Buzz ou pas, ça c'est une autre question, et j'imagine que divoli à un avis assez precis sur ce sujet, 'fin bref paranthèse fermée ) et les MacUsers n'ont fait qu'entertenir ces rumeurs... Donc oui, si de simples rumeurs a plus d'effet sur toi que le LSD (comme l'a si bien fait remarquer un habitué) cela risque d'être flou pour toi... :love:



En effet, les rumeurs ont bien plus d'effet sur moi que le LSD! En plus ça coûte moins cher (à priori) et surtout, ça ne détruit pas le cerveau... quoi que :rateau:.

Mais au vu des très nombreux messages de ce sujet, je ne suis de loin pas le seul!


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> En effet, les rumeurs ont bien plus d'effet sur moi que le LSD! En plus ça coûte moins cher (à priori) et surtout, ça ne détruit pas le cerveau... quoi que :rateau:.
> 
> Mais au vu des très nombreux messages de ce sujet, je ne suis de loin pas le seul!



Nan nan ! J'attends la sortie de ces modèles depuis ... ah oui novembre 2009, quand on disait qu'il y avait incohérence avec le nouveau MacBook blanc et qu'Apple ne pouvait pas garder ça comme ça pour les fêtes ! Sinon ils auraient perdues trop de ventes


----------



## daphone (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Au risque de me faire taper ... je préfère les écrans noirs avec les vitres, je les trouve plus sexy, plus simple à nettoyer, plus harmonieux avec le clavier noire et j'aime bien le rendu (couleur / contraste) :love:
> 
> Suis-je le seul :rose:
> 
> Je ne fais pas de photos



Et c'est tout à fait ton droit ! Seulement j'aimerais qu'il laissent le choix au consommateur. Pour être plus "pro", proposer écran mat ou glossy (et sans option payante).

En même temps, je suis habitué au "tout neutre", je calibre tout chez moi , j'écoute ma musique sur des moniteurs studio a réponse aussi neutre que possible...je suis comme ça. On aime ou n'aime pas. L'écran mat sera beaucoup plus juste sur les couleurs et le contraste, alors que le Glossy embellit le tout. C'est en fonctions des besoins, c'est comme pour la musique, avoir une excellente paire de monitoring précises ou écouter sur une hi-fi flatteuse..


----------



## carbonyle (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Au risque de me faire taper ... je préfère les écrans noirs avec les vitres, je les trouve plus sexy, plus simple à nettoyer, plus harmonieux avec le clavier noire et j'aime bien le rendu (couleur / contraste) :love:
> 
> Suis-je le seul :rose:
> 
> Je ne fais pas de photos



C'est sexy et plus flashy, c'est moins fidèle. Quand tu fais de la photo, tu peux regretter parfois.


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Janvier 2010)

La question a déjà été retournée dans tous les sens depuis la sortie de ces fameux écrans, donc encore une fois c'est à l'appréciation de chacun. Néanmoins, je connais plusieurs personnes qui regrettent avoir acheté leurs MBP (ou MB, avant la nouvelle coque) avec cet écran brillant. Ils le trouvait aussi flatteur au premier abord, et puis sont finalement déçu à l'utilisation notamment en déplacement, fonction première d'un portable...

Par contre, sur les iMac, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## dambo (9 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Et c'est tout à fait ton droit ! Seulement j'aimerais qu'il laissent le choix au consommateur. Pour être plus "pro", proposer écran mat ou glossy (et sans option payante).
> 
> En même temps, je suis habitué au "tout neutre", je calibre tout chez moi , j'écoute ma musique sur des moniteurs studio a réponse aussi neutre que possible...je suis comme ça. On aime ou n'aime pas. L'écran mat sera beaucoup plus juste sur les couleurs et le contraste, alors que le Glossy embellit le tout. C'est en fonctions des besoins, c'est comme pour la musique, avoir une excellente paire de monitoring précises ou écouter sur une hi-fi flatteuse..



Ah pour l'audio je suis très difficile ... 

Disons que le glossy c'est comme une paire d'enceintes avec un spectre sonore pas du tout équilibré, des grosses basses, des aigus un peu trop fort et un creu au niveau des médiums, comme toutes les chaînes hifi qu'on trouve dans le commerce ou presque malheureusement 
Heureusement que les éléments séparés sont là pour rattraper tout ça, une ptite paire de triangle ou de klipsh et hop ! on rattrape tout ça :love:

Bon ok je m'éloigne completement du sujet.

Pour revenir aux écrans : je ne suis pas amateur de photos, je regarde seulement quelques films, sinon je fais surtout de la bureautique et de l'internet ... 98% du temps en intérieur ! J'ai du m'installer 2 fois sur la terrasse cette année ! Donc bon


----------



## Meow the Catz (9 Janvier 2010)

Moi le truc simplement c'est que je me dit qu'un portable étant destiné à être utilisé aussi dehors, une dalle antireflet, sans l'effet miroir, serait quand même plus pratique 

Pour le look, n'en ayant jamais vu en vrai, je ne peux me prononcer.

Mais si la fnac par chez moi refuse les configs spéciales, alors je n'aurais de toute façon pas le choix...


----------



## carbonyle (9 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Moi le truc simplement c'est que je me dit qu'un portable étant destiné à être utilisé aussi dehors, une dalle antireflet, sans l'effet miroir, serait quand même plus pratique
> 
> Pour le look, n'en ayant jamais vu en vrai, je ne peux me prononcer.
> 
> Mais si la fnac par chez moi refuse les configs spéciales, alors je n'aurais de toute façon pas le choix...



Tu dois pouvoir en discuter avec les vendeurs. Chez Boulanger par exemple, ils étaient ok pour le faire mais ils devaient le commander et demandaient 15j de délai.


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Pour revenir aux écrans : je ne suis pas amateur de photos, je regarde seulement quelques films, sinon je fais surtout de la bureautique et de l'internet ... 98% du temps en intérieur ! J'ai du m'installer 2 fois sur la terrasse cette année ! Donc bon



Ben tu vas voir ta tronche dessus. Remarque, c'est pratique, tu peux te raser tout en surfant sur internet. 

Le mieux, quand même, c'est que tu ailles voir par toi-même, chez un revendeur qui commercialise des Mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça je dirais... Apple a t-il dit quoi que ce soit sur une eventuelle MaJ des MBP ? Non, comme toujours les forums Macs ont balancés des rumeurs (pour faire du Buzz ou pas, ça c'est une autre question, et j'imagine que divoli à un avis assez precis sur ce sujet, 'fin bref paranthèse fermée ) et les MacUsers n'ont fait qu'entertenir ces rumeurs... Donc oui, si de simples rumeurs a plus d'effet sur toi que le LSD (comme l'a si bien fait remarquer un habitué) cela risque d'être flou pour toi... :love:



A chaque fois qu'une révision arrive en fin de cycle (disons au bout de 7 à 10 mois), automatiquement un topic de ce genre apparait. C'est compréhensible.

J'espère que vous avez envisagé l'éventualité qu'il n'y ait aucun renouvellement avant quelques mois, ce qui est possible...


----------



## carbonyle (10 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'espère que vous avez envisagé l'éventualité qu'il n'y ait aucun renouvellement avant quelques mois, ce qui est possible...



Non, et c'est suicide collectif si ya rien mardi.


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Non, et c'est suicide collectif si ya rien mardi.



T'es gentil(le) dans le "collectif" tu ne me comptes pas stp. 
Merci :sleep:


----------



## dambo (10 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Non, et c'est suicide collectif si ya rien mardi.


+1comme on dit  (je me donne quand même jusqu'à 27 avant d'en arriver à ce genre d'extrême) :love:


----------



## Jeromac (10 Janvier 2010)

Question : qu'est-ce qui serait le mieux (ou le pire) selon vous :



une mise à jour très prochainement (< 1 mois) avec du hardware décevant ?
une mise à jour tardive (> 4 mois) avec une belle prouesse d'intégration technologique ?


----------



## Meow the Catz (10 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Tu dois pouvoir en discuter avec les vendeurs. Chez Boulanger par exemple, ils étaient ok pour le faire mais ils devaient le commander et demandaient 15j de délai.



L'argument choc : s'ils refusent, je le commande sur l'apple store ^^ 

Sinon pour ma part, je peux attendre, mais pas pour rien. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si à la keynote steve jobs dit qu'il y aura un renouvellement de la gamme cet été par exemple, j'attendrais... mais s'il ne dit rien du tout, en février / mars je m'en prend un...


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

S'il y a un renouvellement hardware, il sera immédiat, sinon on en saura pas plus. SJ ne va pas donner une date de révision hardware pour les mois à venir, cela plomberait les ventes d'ici là.

Il y aura peut-être de toutes nouvelles versions d'iLife, d'iWork, et puis c'est tout.


----------



## tazevil666 (10 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Au risque de me faire taper ... je préfère les écrans noirs avec les vitres, je les trouve plus sexy, plus simple à nettoyer, plus harmonieux avec le clavier noire et j'aime bien le rendu (couleur / contraste) :love:
> 
> Suis-je le seul :rose:



Je te rassure tu n'es pas seul ! Moi aussi j'ai une énorme préférence pour la versions avec vitre. Faisant de la présentation de mes créations chez mes clients, ca a beaucoup plus d'impact visuel ! Faut pas se leurer ! En plus je trouve qu'il a plus de gueule 

Maintenant, ca n'est pas ma machine principale, et c'est vrai que pour bosser de nombreuse heures... je préfere le mat. Ne serait ce que pour la justesse de la colorimétrie (J'utilise une sonde). Chose qui est beaucoup moins fidèle sur un écran brillant.




Jeromac a dit:


> Question : qu'est-ce qui serait le mieux (ou le pire) selon vous :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Réponse : Une mise à jout très prochainement avec une belle prouesse d'intégration technologique !!! 

En tout cas je le répète mais tanpis, je suis ravis de mon nouveau bébé !
Un peu dure de se faire la main sur OSX (vieux reflex windows) !

Bon cela dit j'avoue que si les nouveaux sont mieux et qu'ils débarquent rapidement... je le ramène ^^ Sinon pas de regrets  Je suis impatient mais pas idiot


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Je rejoint divoli, surtout que moi ma prévision c'est une sortie vers fin février/début mars.

Histoire de s'éloigner un peu de noël, par contre il va y avoir des nouveautés de partout, car mêmes les modèles PC sont aussi en "révision" même si quelques modèles sont déjà sortie, et HP qui à déjà lancé sa nouvelle gamme. 

Mais je peux me tromper  et il peut tout aussi bien sortir début février.


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

En tout cas, ces MBP méritent d'être renouvelés, surtout aux prix où on les paye. Ils devraient, je l'espère, bénéficier de la nouvelle architecture processeur, mais également d'une nouvelle CG pour les 15" et 17" (la 9600M commence à devenir une vieillerie). Je sais que bien que la partie video n'a jamais été le point fort d'Apple, mais là on parle d'un ordi à environ 2000 euros.
 Et j'espère que la connectique sera également plus couillue. Quand je vois ce qu'elle est devenue depuis la suppression du port expresscard, ça fait de la peine.

Ah, et surtout, si possible; sans sursaut de l'image ou de flash psychédélique, sans écran cassé sur le coté ou atteint d'un horrible jaunissement. 

Et puis vous allez devoir vous arrêter de fumer, aussi.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

Nous avons plus que dépassé le temps de cycle moyen de renouvellement et rien de rien, tels sur Anne nous attendons...


----------



## carbonyle (10 Janvier 2010)

Ils ont encore balancé des mbp sur le refurb....


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Ils ont encore balancé des mbp sur le refurb....



Quel est le rapport avec le sujet ?


----------



## yohan31 (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
Je me permet de poster sur ce forum alors que je sais que je vais etre hors sujet mais vous avez l'air tres bien renseigné sur les ecrans des mbp unibody .
Alors je m'explique : ma femme a malheureusement marché sur mon mbp hier matin ce qui a eu pour effet de fissurer la vitre  . Ma question est donc : peut on changé (ou enlever ) la vitre ou va t il falloir que je change la totalité de l'ecran ( vu le prix ... je divorce ! ).
Merci a vous de prendre quelques instants pour me répondre.
Cordialement,


----------



## Meow the Catz (10 Janvier 2010)

Réponse un peu à côté mais... il faisait quoi par terre ton MBP ? 
Pour le reste je laisse répondre d'autres personnes plus calées.


----------



## yohan31 (10 Janvier 2010)

Je sais, mon mac n'avait rien a faire par terre mais je m'en suis servi jusqu'a tard dans la nuit et je l'ai donc posé au pied du lit ... Suis-je le seul a faire ça ?


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

yohan31 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> Je me permet de poster sur ce forum alors que je sais que je vais etre hors sujet mais vous avez l'air tres bien renseigné sur les ecrans des mbp unibody .
> Alors je m'explique : ma femme a malheureusement marché sur mon mbp hier matin ce qui a eu pour effet de fissurer la vitre  . Ma question est donc : peut on changé (ou enlever ) la vitre ou va t il falloir que je change la totalité de l'ecran ( vu le prix ... je divorce ! ).
> Merci a vous de prendre quelques instants pour me répondre.
> Cordialement,


[YOUTUBE]H4LLOhLH20E[/YOUTUBE]

A toi de voir les deux autres vidéos et d'acheter la vitre


----------



## yohan31 (10 Janvier 2010)

Merci naas pour cette vidéo. Je vais me renseigner sur le prix du remplacement de la vitre chez un réparateur agréer car même si pour un grand nombre l'opération semblera facile a réaliser, j'ai deux mains gauche et j'ai trop peur de faire une bétise. En tout cas, maintenant j'ai la preuve que l'on peu changer uniquement la vitre.


----------



## scaryfan (10 Janvier 2010)

Je n'aime pas ce genre d'opération... môa !
Cela laisse une porte d'entrée à la poussière... même chez un revendeur agréé...
S'il y a l'option glace mate dès le départ, autant la prendre direct... 
Sinon, ça n'a pas l'air d'être compliqué d'enlever la vitre... faut avoir une bonne ventouse (fiable)...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

yohan31 a dit:


> Merci naas pour cette vidéo. Je vais me renseigner sur le prix du remplacement de la vitre chez un réparateur agréer car même si pour un grand nombre l'opération semblera facile a réaliser, j'ai deux mains gauche et j'ai trop peur de faire une bétise. En tout cas, maintenant j'ai la preuve que l'on peu changer uniquement la vitre.



Le problème est que le service agrée va te facturer au moins 200 :hein:.
Faut pas chercher , la seule fois ou j'ai du changer un top case , je m'en suis tiré pour 255 , le topcase m'a été facture seulement 100 , les 155 pour la main d'oeuvre :rateau:.


----------



## carbonyle (10 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec le sujet ?



Bah disons qu'il y en a plus que d'habitude depuis peu, de là à faire monter le stress-o-mètre de ceux qui attendent la màj


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Bah disons qu'il y en a plus que d'habitude depuis peu, de là à faire monter le stress-o-mètre de ceux qui attendent la màj


Le refurb c'est les mac réparés rien de plus


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Le refurb c'est les mac réparés rien de plus



Pas forcément; des fonds de stock, des invendus... Certains acheteurs se sont retrouvés avec des Mac réellement neufs.


----------



## carbonyle (10 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Le refurb c'est les mac réparés rien de plus



Pas d'accord, ça peut être un lot de mac qu'un magasin a refusé parce que les cartons avaient un pête, ça peut être un renvoi client...ou ça peut être Apple qui souhaite écluser avant la màj!! lol


----------



## Jordaan (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai craqué sur le refurb 
J'ai pris le modèle 13" haut de gamme pour seulement 1 200 
J'espère qu'il sera pas abimé sinon, je le renvois direct


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

Les retours de membres qui ont acheté sur le refurb sont généralement (très) positifs. On peut faire d'excellentes affaires sur le refurb.

Ceci dit, l'état du refurb n'annonce en rien une révision prochaine, cela n'a jamais été le cas.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pas forcément; des fonds de stock, des invendus... Certains acheteurs se sont retrouvés avec des Mac réellement neufs.



Ma remarque était plutöt dans le sens de l'absence de lien entre un nouveau mac annoncé ou pas et le refurb.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, l'état du refurb n'annonce en rien une révision prochaine, cela n'a jamais été le cas.



Je ne suis pas d'accord , lorsque le refurb est rempli comme ça , il y a souvent une maj peu de temps après , regarde avec l'iMac .


----------



## dambo (10 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Ma remarque était plutöt dans le sens de l'absence de lien entre un nouveau mac annoncé ou pas et le refurb.



+1
Surtout que l'on trouve sur le refurb pas mal de modèle de la MAJ de fin 2008 (premiers ubibody) et même de début 2008 (non unibody).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord , lorsque le refurb est rempli comme ça , il y a souvent une maj peu de temps après , regarde avec l'iMac .



Cela fait presque 6 mois que le refurb est tout le temps plein en MBP!! Je suis abooné à alert-refurb et entre aout et octobre, c'était au moins 5 nouveaux modèles par jour !


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord , lorsque le refurb est rempli comme ça , il y a souvent une maj peu de temps après , regarde avec l'iMac .


:bebe:


----------



## N3ox (10 Janvier 2010)

Et on constate clairement grace à la vidéo que la dalle du MBP 13" est brillante... Et pas matte comme certains le prétendent


----------



## yul_!!! (10 Janvier 2010)

Pour revenir au sujet initial .... :rateau:

Le refurb était plein à craquer hier ("comme il ne l'a jamais été" selon Macbidouille) donc bon signe 

/croise les doigts pour les nouveaux mbp


----------



## carbonyle (10 Janvier 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Pour revenir au sujet initial .... :rateau:
> 
> Le refurb était plein à craquer hier ("comme il ne l'a jamais été" selon Macbidouille) donc bon signe
> 
> /croise les doigts pour les nouveaux mbp



Il l'est encore ce matin......


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Il l'est encore ce matin......



Une dernière fois: le contenu de refurb n'a rien a voir avec les annonces d'apple.


----------



## N3ox (10 Janvier 2010)

Je pense vraiment pas que ce sera pour ce mardi lol


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme ce que dit Naas, et je l'avais d'ailleurs dit moi-même précédemment: il n'y a aucune relation de cause à effet entre l'état du refurb et une possible révision, c'est sans rapport, ne vous fiez pas à cela. Les MacUsers les plus expérimentés le savent très bien.


----------



## arrakiss (10 Janvier 2010)

Bon il serait temps de mettre un peu de sous sur la table pour pimenter l'histoire ! Je veux bien faire le book


----------



## NilSn (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai eu mon MBP non-unibody sur le refurb pour 400 euros de moins à l'époque et il était neuf.
J'ai même reçu avec 2 dvd de Leopard et 1 dvd de Leopard macbook pro gris. Plus les version d'essais de Ilife et Iwork 

Pour en revenir a la vitre, une dalle LCD vierge est glossy (sans aucune couche protectrice) l'ajout de la vitre rajoute des reflets mais fausse le contraste (et aussi le gamma?) de plus étalonner un écran glossy avec une sonde c'est jamais autant précis je crois.

Par contre le finish mat enlève les reflets mais engendre un flou de 0.1-0.5 pixels (suivant l'épaisseur du revêtement) et réduit la luminosité de l'écran (c'est normal ça rajoute de la diffusion)

En gros si tu prend un carré de 3 par 3 pixels et que t'ajoute un revêtement mat ben la couleur du pixel du centre va dépasser sur les pixels adjacents vu que le revêtement va diffuser la lumière dans toutes les directions.

De toute façon l'écran glossy c'est a bannir si tu travail dans un métier de l'image.
(ps: j'y connait pas grand chose en écrans mais je fait de la 3D et les règles physiques des matériaux, genre diffusion reflections etc... s'appliquent a la réalité)


----------



## Meow the Catz (10 Janvier 2010)

yohan31 a dit:


> Je sais, mon mac n'avait rien a faire par terre mais je m'en suis servi jusqu'a tard dans la nuit et je l'ai donc posé au pied du lit ... Suis-je le seul a faire ça ?



Au pied du lit j'oserais pas  je le mettrais plutôt sur la tablette à la tête du lit, ou sur le canapé qui est à côté du lit ^^ (enfin de toute façon ma femme n'apprécierait pas que je fasse de l'ordi juste à côté d'elle jusqu'à tard)

Bonne chance pour ta réparation...


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

tu devrais créer un sujet parce que c'est un peu polluant.


----------



## Meow the Catz (10 Janvier 2010)

Un sujet pour ?


----------



## Fabien_smv (10 Janvier 2010)

Pour le moment, les délais d'expédition des MacBook Pro sont encore très corrects (24h) et aucun revendeur n'a indiqué de délais de réapprovisionnement plus long que d'habitude.
Je dirais que, pour le moment, pas de renouvellement en vu, au moins pour mardi prochain.

Je me laisserai bien tenté par un MacBook Pro 15" sur le refurb moi. Il y en a un avec 34% de réduction quand même ! (mais bon c'est le refurb...)


----------



## Sylow (10 Janvier 2010)

moi j'y crois de moins en moins a cette mis a jours pour le moi de janvier, j'ai tendance à parier sur juin(voir avant), pour les imacs on avait 200 rumeurs, c'était gros comme un camion la il n'y a aucune fuite rien du tout


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas possible en Juin , le cycle est de 6-7 mois.
Cependant , si jamais il n'y a rien , Apple va perdre beaucoup en chiffre de vente puisque les concurrents sont déjà en I5 et pour moins de 1000 avec une GPU de 512mo.


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Donc
> - MBP 15" "standard": un écran brillant (à ma connaissance) avec un vitre par dessus.
> - MBP 15" "avec traitement anti-reflet": un écran mat sans la vitre. Ce traitement est une option à l'achat, de 45 &#8364;.



Effectivement, après quelques recherches c'est bien ça 
Comme quoi les APR sortent de belles bourdes, des fois ils feraient mieux de rien dire au lieu d'induire en erreur avec un ton pleins de certitudes...
Mais il s'avère aussi que l'écran brillant sans la vitre se rapproche de l'écran mat

Pour le refurb, ça fait longtemps qu'ils le garnissent en mbp, la nouveauté est plutôt dans les 27"... qu'on risque de voir de + en + avec tous les retours qu'ils ont eus... Et comme le dit Naas, il n'y a jamais eu de corrélation entre le refurb et les màj. Le seul petit détail que l'on peut constater c'est le délai de livraison de l'Apple Store qui passe ,parfois juste avant une màj, à quelques jours au lieu des 24h habituelle.


----------



## carbonyle (10 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> Je me laisserai bien tenté par un MacBook Pro 15" sur le refurb moi. Il y en a un avec 34% de réduction quand même ! (mais bon c'est le refurb...)




Y'a de bonnes offres effectivement...je me suis fixé encore qques jours à attendre mais le refurb me fait du pied. Mais j'ai toujours une appréhension, autant pour un ipod je m'en fous un peu, mais pour un ordi...


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> Pour le moment, les délais d'expédition des MacBook Pro sont encore très corrects (24h) et aucun revendeur n'a indiqué de délais de réapprovisionnement plus long que d'habitude.
> Je dirais que, pour le moment, pas de renouvellement en vu, au moins pour mardi prochain.
> 
> Je me laisserai bien tenté par un MacBook Pro 15" sur le refurb moi. Il y en a un avec 34% de réduction quand même ! (mais bon c'est le refurb...)



Attention, 34% parce que c'est l'avant dernière génération et sa batterie plus que moyenne...
Ils sont pas fous non plus chez Apple... 
Mais ce peut être une excellente machine d'appoint pour un petit budget.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Le MAcBook Pro 2.4ghz à moins de 1200 est une excellente affaire , avec 4go de ram , c'est une machine principale très bonne , p^lus puissante que les 13" et le premier 15".
Seul bemol , l'autonomie moins bonne mais ca se rattrape avec le port expresscard et la batterie qui est amovible .

Autrement dit : ceux qui ont les 1200 peuvent prendre le pro @ 2.4ghz .


----------



## Sylow (10 Janvier 2010)

la garantie est la meme sur le refurb de toute facon, dans tous les cas faut prendre un applecare, au bou de 3 pannes on peut demander un échange standard ! 

Pour un iMac ou MacPro je tenterai le refurb mai pas pour les portables.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais à ce prix..
Et puis les produits ont une garantie comme tu dis , WTF ? .


----------



## Meow the Catz (10 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi ? Rapport à la fragilité d'un portable ?
Moi je pense que je vais donc attendre de savoir de source sûre si les MBP vont être remis à jour bientôt, et dans la négative je me prend un MBP actuel.
J'irais en apple center pour voir les glossy et les mats, puis je me déciderais.
Et je me le prendrais à la FNAC, pour la garantie échange à neuf sans doute, enfin bon tout ça c'est à calculer...


----------



## carbonyle (10 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Moi je pense que je vais donc attendre de savoir de source sûre si les MBP vont être remis à jour bientôt



T'as le 06 de Steve ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Rapport à la fragilité d'un portable ?
> Moi je pense que je vais donc attendre de savoir de source sûre si les MBP vont être remis à jour bientôt, et dans la négative je me prend un MBP actuel.
> J'irais en apple center pour voir les glossy et les mats, puis je me déciderais.
> Et je me le prendrais à la FNAC, pour la garantie échange à neuf sans doute, enfin bon tout ça c'est à calculer...



Fais gaffe car à la fnac de Montpellier , on ne constate pas tous les reflets du glossy .


----------



## Meow the Catz (10 Janvier 2010)

J'attend en fait la keynote, pour voir si steve parle de nouveaux MBP ou pas ^^
Je n'irais pas voir à la fnac pour le look des MBP, mais dans un apple center, j'aurais aussi plus de chance de voir à la fois un mat et un glossy dans un apple center...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Peut-être pas , mon apr n'a que les glossy en expo .

Enfin , au pire , tu compares un Apple Cinema Display 30" à un MacBook Pro .


----------



## yul_!!! (10 Janvier 2010)

Et elle est pour quand cette Keynote ? 

Effectivement le cycle des MAJ est de 6 - 7 mois donc si c'est pas janvier, ce sera en février !

Et y aura t il des macbook pro en i7 (si qqun en a entendu parler ou est ce enore un sujet taboo Apple ?)


----------



## Applelink (10 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> C'est cette option appelée à tort Anti Glare, qui correspond au MBP sans vitre.



Autant pour moi:rose:



dambo a dit:


> Au risque de me faire taper ... je préfère les écrans noirs avec les vitres, je les trouve plus sexy, plus simple à nettoyer, plus harmonieux avec le clavier noire et j'aime bien le rendu (couleur / contraste) :love:
> 
> _*Suis-je le seul :rose:*_
> 
> Je ne fais pas de photos


Non je rectifie: On est les seuls:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Niveau design , c'est vrai que je préfère le glossy .


----------



## frankix (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai un doute mais, il y a pas déjà eu 10 mois d'attente entre deux révisions de mbp ?


----------



## hellric (10 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part je parie sur le 26 ou 27 janvier à la Keynote, les révisions des MBP ont souvent eu droit de cité dans les Keynotes. Si l'objet de cette keynote est bien "Mobility", ça pourrait cadrer avec les MBP. D'autant qu'il s'agit d'une mise à jour majeure (nouvelles cartes mères/CPU/GPU et ??? ), ces MBP étant nommés "6.1 et 6.2" dans Mac OS 10.6.2 si je me rappelle bien, et non 5.5 et 5.6...


----------



## MacSedik (10 Janvier 2010)

frankix a dit:


> J'ai un doute mais, il y a pas déjà eu 10 mois d'attente entre deux révisions de mbp ?




Non en moyenne 7-8 mois regarde ce site il le décrivent bien... donc 8 Juin 2009>Fin janvier 2010, c'est dans les temps quoi (7 mois). une sortie pour février n'est pas à mettre de côté... enfin bon on en sait rien pour le moment à part les proco.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------




hellric a dit:


> ces MBP étant nommés "6.1 et 6.2" dans Mac OS 10.6.2 si je me rappelle bien, et non 5.5 et 5.6...


Où as-tu vu qu'ils étaient nommé 6.1 et 6.2? tu as un lien? une info?
merci


----------



## shenrone (10 Janvier 2010)

Il y a quelques j'ai lu dans ce post que certains pressentais la maj pour la semaine prochaine...


----------



## Ekow (10 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Il y a quelques j'ai lu dans ce post que certains pressentais la maj pour la semaine prochaine...



Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup, mais vu que je les attend aussi ces MBP, ça m'irait très bien


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Il y a quelques j'ai lu dans ce post que certains pressentais la maj pour la semaine prochaine...


C'est un fil de rumeurs, si tu attends des dates précises, consulte m'hame irma


----------



## daphone (10 Janvier 2010)

Oui, une sortie durant la Kyenote du 26, 27 janvier est fort probable (80% à mon avis), avec une mise à jour majeure ( Macbook 6.1 et 6.2 ). Le monde de l'informatique va très vite et si Apple ne réagit pas, on (le grand public) va se désintéresser de la pomme (les configs des MBP de juin 2009, même si ce sont de très bonnes machines en soi, ne sont pas très vendeur sur le papier face aux nouveaux PC 2010 sur équipés a moitié prix)


----------



## frankix (10 Janvier 2010)

Sur le site consomac on peut voir qu'il faut encore un petit mois pour atteindre la moyenne de renouvellement des Mbp, mais ça reste une moyenne...
Dans ce cas de figure l'éventuel event du 26/27 janvier semble plus indiqué que mardi prochain...


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Oui, une sortie durant la Kyenote du 26, 27 janvier est fort probable (80% à mon avis), avec une mise à jour majeure ( Macbook 6.1 et 6.2 ). Le monde de l'informatique va très vite et si Apple ne réagit pas, on (le grand public) va se désintéresser de la pomme (les configs des MBP de juin 2009, même si ce sont de très bonnes machines en soi, ne sont pas très vendeur sur le papier face aux nouveaux PC 2010 sur équipés a moitié prix)



Oui, et comme d'habitude, si Apple ne sort rien à ce moment là et marque un temps de retard, on va encore se retrouver avec des réactions du genre:

"J'suis dèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèg !     Ca fait trois mois que j'attends ! :rateau: Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent, chez Apple ?  Pfff.... Bon, ben il y aura peut-être quelque chose mardi prochain ".

L'histoire a tendance à se répéter. Je ne dit pas qu'il faut être défaitiste, mais il faut rester prudent.


----------



## xao85 (10 Janvier 2010)

Divoli est un expert, écoutez le!


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Divoli est un expert, écoutez le!


Ben explique-leur, toi, aux nioubes !


----------



## daphone (10 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> "J'suis dèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèg !     Ca fait trois mois que j'attends ! :rateau: Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent, chez Apple ?  Pfff.... Bon, ben il y aura peut-être quelque chose mardi prochain ".



Je suis déjà dans ce cas en fait , j'essaye d'être optimiste et de me donner des dates a attendre


----------



## golastar (10 Janvier 2010)

@ Divoli : je suis un futur switcher attendant la maj pour faire le grand pas : en tant qu " ancien" et expliquant que le refurb n'a rien à voir avec les potentiels maj, dis nous stp quels sont tes pronostics pour la sortie... sachant biensur que tu n'as pas de dates ... juste un petit pronostic pour me motiver à attendre !!!


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2010)

golastar a dit:


> @ Divoli : je suis un futur switcher attendant la maj pour faire le grand pas : en tant qu " ancien" et expliquant que le refurb n'a rien à voir avec les potentiels maj, dis nous stp quels sont tes pronostics pour la sortie... sachant biensur que tu n'as pas de dates ... juste un petit pronostic pour me motiver à attendre !!!



regarde le titre de ce fil


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

Les mecs vous faites dans la pure spéculation et vous en redemandez :mouais:
Les MacUsers sont décidemment accros aux rumeurs, c'est définitivement un fait, la preuve en est... Les camés, bonne semaine


----------



## golastar (10 Janvier 2010)

@ naas : je vois que toi aussi t'es un vieux de la vieille !!!

Ouai mais je voulais des pronostics autres que des mois !!! les mois en gros c'est le cycle de vie qui fini vers là !!! LOLL

Bon en gros j'essayais de me démotiver à acheter les anciens ... enfin les actuels... enfin brefs vous avez compris !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

golastar a dit:


> enfin brefs vous avez compris !!



Un dessin ?


----------



## golastar (10 Janvier 2010)

Les actuels que je qualifierai de futurs anciens quoi !!!


----------



## Ekow (10 Janvier 2010)

Si on va dans ce sens là, même les prochains sont des futurs anciens... :rateau:


----------



## Rallos (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous  
Je vais balancer vite fais mes pronostics pour ces futurs macbook pro  Je suppose que je ne vais rien révéler  

Nos prochains macbook pro seront équipés de:
-processeur : intel core i3, i5, i7
-CG: Optimus de Nvidia
-Disques durs: min 320 gb
-meilleures résolutions si je peux dire!

Date de sortie? Mardi 12 janvier 2010  si pas avant ou après le 26 mais pas le 26 car cette MAJ est une MAJ MINEURE et non majeure... 

Voilà voilou  Encore un peu d'attente les gars, il ne faut pas s'impatienter comme cela, ils arrivent


----------



## dambo (10 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Non en moyenne 7-8 mois regarde ce site il le décrivent bien... donc 8 Juin 2009>Fin janvier 2010, c'est dans les temps quoi (7 mois). une sortie pour février n'est pas à mettre de côté... enfin bon on en sait rien pour le moment à part les proco.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------
> 
> ...


8 juin ... donc le mois de juin on peut presque le compter comme un mois plein ! Donc les MacBook pro ONT DEJA PLUS de 7 mois plein !! A la fin du mois on sera quasiment à 8. Quand on voit toutes les annonces de la concurrence, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple n'en ferait pas autant à la fin de mois. Il n'est pas exclue que l'ensemble de la gamme possède une vraie carte graphique !

 Une sortie en mars nous amènerait à un modèle qui a plus de 9 mois... Franchement quand on voit :
- l'incohérence de la gamme avec le macbook blanc
- la présence d'un keynote fin janvier
- des Macbook qui auront presque 8 mois (à 10j près lors de ce keynote)
- une concurrence agressive qui a déjà dévoilé sa gamme
- une probable baisse des ventes si une MAJ ne se fait pas très vite (parce que niveau PC il faut prévoir des Core i5 avec CG de 512 dédié à 700 euros en février....)

Apple n'a pas trop le choix.

Les renouvellements de gamme pour le MacMini sont également longues mais le produit se vend beaucoup moins en quantité que le MacBook pro ! et il y a fort à parier que les consommateurs ne vont pas en février 2010 acheter un modèle qui datent du 8 juin 2009 à un prix aussi exorbitant !

Apple n'a donc pas le choix :rose:


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

golastar a dit:


> @ Divoli : je suis un futur switcher attendant la maj pour faire le grand pas : en tant qu " ancien" et expliquant que le refurb n'a rien à voir avec les potentiels maj, dis nous stp quels sont tes pronostics pour la sortie... sachant biensur que tu n'as pas de dates ... juste un petit pronostic pour me motiver à attendre !!!



Honnêtement, je préfère ne pas faire de pronostic, j'en ai fait par le passé et je me suis souvent planté.

Le deuxième trimestre est une période faste pour Apple, c'est notamment durant cette période que les Universités américaines et les étudiants US renouvellent leur matériel informatique. Donc il y a 99,99 % de probabilités que les MBP soient révisés au plus tard en juin (c'est à dire entre aujourd'hui et fin juin ).
Je ne me mouille pas trop mais je ne peux pas être plus précis.

Si vous avez un besoin urgent d'un portable, attendez au moins jusqu'à la fin du mois de janvier. S'il n'y a rien, vous pourrez opter pour un portable actuel, notamment sur le refurb. Il sera moins performant que le prochain mais il peut suffire pour la plupart des utilisateurs, et il bénéficie d'une certaine maturité.

Ceux qui opteront pour le prochain MBP auront un ordi plus performant, mais pour peu qu'il y ait trop de nouveaux composants, ils risquent de méchamment déguster niveau "essuyages de plâtres".


----------



## dambo (10 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Honnêtement, je préfère ne pas faire de pronostic, j'en ai fait par le passé et je me suis souvent planté.
> 
> Le deuxième trimestre est une période faste pour Apple, c'est notamment durant cette période que les Universités américaines et les étudiants US renouvellent leur matériel informatique. Donc il y a 99,99 % de probabilités que les MBP soient révisés au plus tard en juin (c'est à dire entre maintenant et fin juin ).
> Je ne me mouille pas trop mais je ne peux pas être plus précis.
> ...


On sait très bien (malheureusement) que les problèmes matériels sont présents sur toutes les REV ! On va dire que je radote mais j'en veux pour preuve mon MacBook rev C et le MacBook rev E (early 2008) de mon cousin qui sont (à peu de choses près) dans le même état !

Donc pour ma part la présence de nouveaux composants ne me fera pas reculer. La seule chose que je n'oublierai pas cette fois-ci : c'est l'Apple Care !

D'ailleurs si vous connaissez des assurances pour ordinateurs portables ou des contrats qui sont plus efficaces que l'AC (option avec votre assurance ou autre), je suis preneur ! On est malheureusement pas à l'abris de renverser un verre d'eau par exemple et dans ce cas l'Apple Care ... Eh bien c'est jeter par la fenêtre .... avec l'ordi


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> La seule chose que je n'oublierai pas cette fois-ci : c'est l'Apple Care !


Oui, là, sérieusement, je le recommande également, en particulier sur un portable (il doit être acheté durant les 12 mois de garantie légale, pas après, et permet notamment de disposer d'une garantie étendue, à trois ans à partir de l'achat de l'ordinateur).

Les réparations hors garantie peuvent extrêmement onéreuses, beaucoup plus chères que l'Applecare, et les pannes majeures n'arrivent pas qu'aux autres.


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 8 juin ... donc le mois de juin on peut presque le compter comme un mois plein ! Donc les MacBook pro ONT DEJA PLUS de 7 mois plein !! A la fin du mois on sera quasiment à 8. Quand on voit toutes les annonces de la concurrence, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple n'en ferait pas autant à la fin de mois. Il n'est pas exclue que l'ensemble de la gamme possède une vraie carte graphique !
> 
> Une sortie en mars nous amènerait à un modèle qui a plus de 9 mois... Franchement quand on voit :
> - l'incohérence de la gamme avec le macbook blanc
> ...



Mon pote en te lisant on sent que tous tes arguments sont la pour te conforter dans ton attente... Beaucoup de prétendants au titre de "spéculateur suprême" à ce que je vois. :sleep:

 - "_...une probable baisse des ventes si une MAJ ne se fait pas très vite..._" des sources, graphes, études économiques qui puissent appuyer tes dires ? Merci de nous les faire parvenir.
-  "_...une concurrence agressive qui a déjà dévoilé sa gamme.._." car en dehors de ces derniers jours les concurrents ont toujours été dépassés, même niveau CG c'est sûr.
- "_...des Macbook qui auront presque 8 mois..._" sur une durée vie moyenne de 3 ans pour un portable, il est vrai qu'il est urgentissime que la gamme voit une MaJ.
- "_... l'incohérence de la gamme avec le macbook blanc..._" est-ce qu'un seul modèle (le MBP 2.13Ghz) représente la gamme MBP à lui tout seul ? Pour toi c'est tout comme apparemment... De plus ceux-ci ne sont pas identiques (MB et MBP) comme le fil suivant le fait remarquer : Nouveau MB vs MBP

Enfin, le meilleur pour la fin : "_Quand on voit toutes les annonces de la concurrence, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple n'en ferait pas autant à la fin de mois. Il n'est pas exclue que l'ensemble de la gamme possède une vraie carte graphique !_" Tes sources ? Dans le même délire, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple en ferait autant... *à la fin du mois*.

En attente de tes sources qui appuient tes dires...
Cordialement, le Duc


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On sait très bien (malheureusement) que les problèmes matériels sont présents sur toutes les REV ! On va dire que je radote mais j'en veux pour preuve mon MacBook rev C et le MacBook rev E (early 2008) de mon cousin qui sont (à peu de choses près) dans le même état !


Oui. Je dirais en fait que plus de nouveaux éléments ont été apportés, et plus le risque est grand.


----------



## dambo (10 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mon pote en te lisant on sent que tous tes arguments sont la pour te conforter dans ton attente... Beaucoup de prétendants au titre de "spéculateur suprême" à ce que je vois. :sleep:
> 
> - "_...une probable baisse des ventes si une MAJ ne se fait pas très vite..._" des sources, graphes, études économiques qui puissent appuyer tes dires ? Merci de nous les faire parvenir.
> -  "_...une concurrence agressive qui a déjà dévoilé sa gamme.._." car en dehors de ces derniers jours les concurrents ont toujours été dépassés, même niveau CG c'est sûr.
> ...



On est sur un topic de de pures spéculations ici, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi tu me demandes mes sources ... d'ailleurs je n'en ai pas ! Tout comme tu n'en as pas pour dire que la mise à jour n'aura pas lieu en janvier !

Donc sans source et sans preuve, il y a autant de chance pour que les MBP soient mis à jour en janvier, qu'en février, qu'en mars ou même en avril.

Toutefois, si on se base sur des données empiriques, le MacBook pro devrait être mis à jour fin janvier/début février ! C'est inductif c'est tout ... Les données sont dispos sur consomac, c'est une tentative de prévoir le futur par l'expérience.

Et pour ce qui est de mes dires concernant les "raisons" pour Apple de modifier sa gamme fin janvier, c'est déductif, et basé sur de simples hypothèses ! Mes propos sont peut-être donc erronés, mais je n'ai à aucun moment préciser qu'ils avaient une valeur ultime de vérité :love: ... d'ailleurs les tiens n'en ont pas plus !

Edit : tu t'es trompé concernant le MacBook blanc, c'est un 2,26 et non un 2.13 ! Il a donc le même processeur que le MBP d'entrée de gamme et la même RAM ... tout en ayant encore plus de disque dur (vous avez dit cohérence ?)

Cordialement


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> ...Tout comme tu n'en as pas pour dire que la mise à jour n'aura pas lieu en janvier ! [...] qu'ils avaient une valeur ultime de vérité... d'ailleurs les tiens n'en ont pas plus !



Sauf que je n'ai jamais dit, affirmé, ni même insinué quoique ce soit (contrairement à...) :sleep:
Très cordialement, 

L'Archiduc  

P.S. : effectivement me suis trompé je pensais bien 2.23Ghz, mais cela ne change rien aux comparaisons du fil (que tu n'as pas lu apparemment)


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sauf que je n'ai jamais dit, affirmé, ni même insinué quoique ce soit (contrairement à...) :sleep:
> Très cordialement,
> 
> L'Archiduc
> ...



Sauf que ce n'est toujours pas ça 
Allez, respire un bon coup et tu vas y arriver


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Sauf que ce n'est toujours pas ça
> Allez, respire un bon coup et tu vas y arriver



:love::love: 2.25999Ghz


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Toutefois, si on se base sur des données empiriques, le MacBook pro devrait être mis à jour fin janvier/début février ! C'est inductif c'est tout ... Les données sont dispos sur consomac, c'est une tentative de prévoir le futur par l'expérience.



C'est cela qui m'exaspère. On part de données statistiques, complétées par des faits objectifs (en l'occurence la commercialisation d'une nouvelle plateforme), sur une date qui va bien (celle du "special event", dont je ne sais si elle a été confirmée) et en partant d'une simple hypothèse que l'on répète et que l'on répète et que l'on répète, cette hypothèse devient dans la tête des gens une certitude: les MBP seront renouvelés le 27 janvier.

C'est la méthode Coué.


----------



## dambo (10 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sauf que je n'ai jamais dit, *affirmé*, ni même insinué quoique ce soit (contrairement à...) :sleep:
> Très cordialement,
> 
> L'Archiduc



Mais je n'affirme pas ... J'ai supposé, oui ! Mais ce ne sont que des hypothèses, elles n'ont comme je le mettais, plus haut, pas de valeur de vérité. Et en plus j'ai fait des suppositions en me basant des données empiriques de consoMac quand même, c'était pas du vent 

(J'avoue avoir proposer des configs un peu plus haut dans le fil ... ça par contre c'était n'importe quoi) 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------




divoli a dit:


> C'est cela qui m'exaspère. On part de données statistiques, complétées par des faits objectifs (en l'occurence la commercialisation d'une nouvelle plateforme), sur une date qui va bien (celle du "special event", dont je ne sais si elle a été confirmée) et en partant d'une simple hypothèse que l'on répète et que l'on répète et que l'on répète, cette hypothèse devient dans la tête des gens une certitude: les MBP seront renouvelés le 27 janvier.
> 
> C'est la méthode Coué.



Ben oui divoli, on fait de la science sur le forum de MacG :love:

Non plus serieusement, comme tu le dis très bien, les données qui nous viennent des précédentes MAJ et la commercialisation de la nouvelle plateforme + la date ... tout cela converge parfaitement ! Maintenant, il ne faut pas oublier que cela reste une* hypothèse* ! Tant qu'il n'y a pas eu confirmation par Apple, ce n'est pas une certitude


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> (J'avoue avoir proposer des configs un peu plus haut dans le fil ... ça par contre c'était n'importe quoi)



Il reste une lueur d'espoir, oufff :rateau: 
Sur ce, bonne attente messieurs, mesdames et bonne semaine :sleep:

Le duc se retire car la fatigue le gagne... Cordialement Marty


----------



## dambo (10 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Il reste une lueur d'espoir, oufff :rateau:
> Sur ce, bonne attente messieurs, mesdames et bonne semaine :sleep:
> 
> Le duc se retire car la fatigue le gagne... Cordialement Marty



Tu vas te coucher ? tu attends pas avec nous la sortie des MBP ? :rateau:

Bonne idée le dodo ...

(Ca fait plusieurs fois qu'on m'appelle Marty sur le forum ... J'adore :love: )


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le duc



Ben ça va pas être possible, c'est déjà pris.


----------



## hellric (10 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Non en moyenne 7-8 mois regarde ce site il le décrivent bien... donc 8 Juin 2009>Fin janvier 2010, c'est dans les temps quoi (7 mois). une sortie pour février n'est pas à mettre de côté... enfin bon on en sait rien pour le moment à part les proco.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------
> 
> ...


ici : http://www.macrumors.com/2009/10/25/unreleased-macbook-pro-61-and-62-referenced-in-mac-os-x-10-6-2/


----------



## theplayer777 (10 Janvier 2010)

Société de consommation, quand tu nous tient... C'est vrai quoi, tous ces gens, rongé par le désir de voir l'arrivée du "Graal"... En tout cas, je ne me laisserai pas entrainer dans cette spirale infernale...



Bon c'est quand qu'ils arrivent!!! 

Bonne nuit


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ben ça va pas être possible, c'est déjà pris.



Ne me confond pas avec Jeffrey Lebowski 
Moi c'est Jeffrey Lebowski


----------



## NBAer (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde, 

Je suis le fil de la discussion depuis le départ et j'apprécie la lecture quotidienne avec toutes les spéculations sur les composants (auquel je ne connais quasi rien mais on apprend en lisant petit à petit), les dates de sortie et annonce, l'importance de l'apple care, le choix en glossy ou mat ...

Je suis un futur switcher et j'espere une MAJ des MBP des + rapide car mon vieux PC date de 2005 et j'ai choppé un virus qui me l'a quasi anéanti, il tourne au ralenti depuis !

Je vais patienter car j'ai vraiment envie de switcher. D'ailleurs, et c'est mon avis, j'imagine que toute personne censée souhaitant switcher va collecter le max d'information sur le net sur la capacité (composant, tarif, difference entre MB, MBP ...) des portable apple ... tout comme un macuser ayant envie de renouveau va obligatoirement pister toute nouvelle technologie pouvant être intégré au portable.

En gros, 90 % des futurs acquéreurs sont en standbye donc Apple a effectivement tout intérêt à ne pas trop tarder à suivre le mouvement .... la vente des MBP ne devant pas être au top actuellement vu les rumeurs.

Rater le coche, c'est le risque pour apple de laisser filer des potentiels switchers moins patient que moi .  


"switcher" "macuser" je suis rodé lol


----------



## N3ox (10 Janvier 2010)

Nimporte quoi ce post, j'arrête de lire


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Janvier 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Nimporte quoi ce post, j'arrête de lire



Bof ... pas plus que les commentaires de news 
Mais bien pire que la plupart des autres post


----------



## dambo (10 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Bof ... pas plus que les commentaires de news
> Mais bien pire que la plupart des autres post



Je suis pas trop d'accord : defois on dit des trucs intéréssants :love:


----------



## NBAer (11 Janvier 2010)

:mouais:


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> Je suis un futur switcher et j'espere une MAJ des MBP des + rapide car mon vieux PC date de 2005 et j'ai choppé un virus qui me l'a quasi anéanti, il tourne au ralenti depuis !



Réinstalle le, un virus ne peut détruire le matériel, que la partie software, donc réinstalle windows ^^


----------



## dambo (11 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde,
> 
> Je suis le fil de la discussion depuis le départ et j'apprécie la lecture quotidienne avec toutes les spéculations sur les composants (auquel je ne connais quasi rien mais on apprend en lisant petit à petit), les dates de sortie et annonce, l'importance de l'apple care, le choix en glossy ou mat ...
> 
> ...



Dans le genre message qui sert à rien tu viens aussi de faire pas mal juste au dessus 

Par contre ton premier message st plus intéressant 

Donc bienvenue à toi !
Petit conseil pour ton swish : consulte le guide swisher et le forum de swish, tu en apprendras pas mal sur les logiciels à utiliser et les petites astuces pour débutants 

Je suppose que tu as déjà regarder toutes les vidéos du site rhinos-mac.fr ? Si la réponse est non je te conseille de le faire, ça permet vraiment bien de se mettre dans l'esprit OS X avant l'achat.

Concernant les futurs MBP, je suis dans le même cas que toi, j'attends ... le plus tôt sera le mieux, sans concessions sur le matériel bien entendu 

Bonne nuit.


----------



## NBAer (11 Janvier 2010)

Merci des conseils  

Je ne connaissais pas rhinos-mac donc tu viens de me donner de la lecture.

Mon 2nd post est bien inutile mais suffisait à marquer mon etonnement à une réaction après un 1er message. Je me suis dit bonjour l'accueil.

@ Meow the Catz : j'ai songé à tout réinstaller mais comme je vais changer bientôt pour le MBP, je pense le faire après pour garder un pc de bureau en +


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Petit conseil pour ton swish : consulte le guide swisher et le forum de swish, tu en apprendras pas mal sur les logiciels à utiliser et les petites astuces pour débutants


Switch, pas swish 
Rien à voir avec les suisses non plus ^^ (ni les grands, ni les petits)


----------



## xao85 (11 Janvier 2010)

Arrêtez de vous disputer pour une éventuelle date de sortie. Avec apple on n'en sait jamais rien. Et puis faut savoir être patient.


----------



## dambo (11 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Switch, pas swish
> Rien à voir avec les suisses non plus ^^ (ni les grands, ni les petits)


Ca me vient du logiciel Swish que j'utilisais il y a quelques années pour faire du Flash (Swishzone.com pour les connaisseurs) du coup j'ai pris l'habitude de l'orthographier comme ça :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h20 ----------




NBAer a dit:


> Merci des conseils
> 
> Je ne connaissais pas rhinos-mac donc tu viens de me donner de la lecture.
> 
> ...


Pas de la lecture ... c'est bien plus agréable que ça, suffit de regarder les vidéos 
Au passage, avant de regarder les vidéos de SL, regarde celles de Leopard (et même éventuellement celles de Tiger) car certaines choses fonctionnent exactement de la même manière et ne sont pas reprises en vidéos pour toutes les versions 

Concernant ton PC : si ton swiTsh est réussi, tu vas vite l'oublier


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ca me vient du logiciel Swish que j'utilisais il y a quelques années pour faire du Flash (Swishzone.com pour les connaisseurs) du coup j'ai pris l'habitude de l'orthographier comme ça :rateau:


Moi c'est pareil avec les mites, a force de me promener le long des ports j'ai pris l'habitude d'écrire différemment :rateau:  


Bon aucun signe tangent d'une quelconque mise à jour.


----------



## NBAer (11 Janvier 2010)

Truc étrange sur l'apple store ce matin : tous les prix avaient baissés

Cela n'a pas duré longtemps car 2 minutes après, les prix sont revenus à leurs standards habituels. J'ai quand même pu prendre une screen pour ne pas passer pour un mytho

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/1609/prixreduit.jpg

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce coup là ?


Bon le mieux, c'est que je peux même commander à ce prix là : http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7997/commandeul.jpg


Qu'est ce qu'il ferait pas apple pour vendre quelques MBP avant la MAJ lol


----------



## dambo (11 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> Truc étrange sur l'apple store ce matin : tous les prix avaient baissés
> 
> Cela n'a pas duré longtemps car 2 minutes après, les prix sont revenus à leurs standards habituels. J'ai quand même pu prendre une screen pour ne pas passer pour un mytho
> 
> ...



Vu qu'il a plein de centimes je pencherai plutôt pour une store avec reduction type "education"


----------



## Louvean (11 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> Truc étrange sur l'apple store ce matin : tous les prix avaient baissés
> 
> Cela n'a pas duré longtemps car 2 minutes après, les prix sont revenus à leurs standards habituels. J'ai quand même pu prendre une screen pour ne pas passer pour un mytho
> 
> ...



Oui...
En utilisant simplement le lien de l'apple store education ... lol

http://store.apple.com/fr-edu/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTAyNTQzMzk


----------



## daphone (11 Janvier 2010)

Vu les prix sans les derniers chiffres en 99,99 et avec virgules bâtardes, il semble que c un bug avec une réduction étudiant ou autre


----------



## NBAer (11 Janvier 2010)

Exact, je n'avais pas fait attention mais le cadre bleu indique education apple store. Je ne sais pas comment je me suis retrouvé sur cette page ! Je sors:casse:


----------



## MacSedik (11 Janvier 2010)

hellric a dit:


> ici : http://www.macrumors.com/2009/10/25/unreleased-macbook-pro-61-and-62-referenced-in-mac-os-x-10-6-2/




Wait & see alors.... mais j'ai vu que ça date d'octobre. donc là ils ont pas chômé.


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Pas de la lecture ... c'est bien plus agréable que ça, suffit de regarder les vidéos
> Au passage, avant de regarder les vidéos de SL, regarde celles de Leopard (et même éventuellement celles de Tiger) car certaines choses fonctionnent exactement de la même manière et ne sont pas reprises en vidéos pour toutes les versions
> 
> Concernant ton PC : si ton swiTsh est réussi, tu vas vite l'oublier


Moi je déteste les tutos en vidéo, c'est super long à regarder, et si tu rates un truc faut faire retour arrière pour voir la manip... je préfère de loin les tutos en texte avec captures d'écran.

Sinon, encore raté, c'est switCh  avec un "C" ^^

Tiens sinon je me demandais si ça ne valait pas le coup de... tenter le coup pour l'apple store éducation  Quand j'ai acheté mon iMac, je n'étais pas étudiant, je l'ai pris via l'OFUP qui ne demande aucun justificatif, au pire ma mère est enseignante, mon frère est étudiant, j'aurais pu me justifier comme ça... ben apple me l'a vendu au tarif éducation sans me demander aucun justificatif...


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> ...Sinon, encore raté, c'est switCh  avec un "C" ^^


comme chuiches


----------



## Nioubite (11 Janvier 2010)

LA question du nioubite : 



Et si on avait droit a un écran tactile ?


----------



## iZiDoR (11 Janvier 2010)

Nioubite a dit:


> LA question du nioubite :
> 
> 
> 
> Et si on avait droit a un écran tactile ?



Le mbp est une machine PRO donc je pense que tu peux oublier... quel serait l'intérêt du tactile?  et puis SL n'est pas adapté au tactile...


----------



## carbonyle (11 Janvier 2010)

Nioubite a dit:


> LA question du nioubite :
> 
> 
> 
> Et si on avait droit a un écran tactile ?



Le beurre, le sourire de la crémière, les miches de la crémière aussi?


----------



## rexet (11 Janvier 2010)

Aie aie aie... j'ai peut être déjà un acheteur potentiel pour mon PC !
Du coup je vais avoir besoin d'une nouvelle machine !! Dépêchez vous de sortir petits nouveaux MBP !!


----------



## arrakiss (11 Janvier 2010)

C'est demain le 12 !

Moment de vérité avant la prochaine étape du 27 ! 

Héhé.


----------



## mcStill (11 Janvier 2010)

Avez vous envisager la possibilitée d'avoir un écran et carte graphique adapté a la 3D ? Je parle de la 3d qu'utilise Nvidia avec les lunettes.

Possible a votre avis ? Car c'est quand même la futur génération des vidéos, jeux videos et films.


----------



## arrakiss (11 Janvier 2010)

quoi ? un truc ou faut mettre des lunettes exprès. Mon dieu. Là je change sur le champs de fournisseur d'ordi. 

Si c'est ça l'avenir bah jreste dans le présent alors.


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

Peu probable à mon avis, car les mac ne sont pas des ordinateurs de jeux, et que pour les films... je me demande si les films en 3D ne demanderont pas un stockage sur blu-ray, rapport à la capacité de stockage nécessaire et la qualité HD d'un film 3D, et le blu-ray et mac c'est une grande histoire d'amour ^^

Sans compter qu'un portable, rapport à la taille d'écran, n'est pas vraiment une machine pour voir des films... pour voir des films en bonne qualité avec un portable il faudrait :
- un lecteur blu-ray
- une sortie hdmi 

Bon c'est sûr qu'on peut faire la même chose en SD, mais à mon sens la 3D demandera des films en HD...

Concernant l'obligation de porter des lunettes, bah... un film en 3D propose toujours une version 2D, idem pour les jeux, donc tout est question de choix...


----------



## OLALA_! (11 Janvier 2010)

D'ailleurs, le fait de ne pas proposer de BLUE-RAY c'est un peu gênant !
Si je veux lire ce genre de galettes je suis obligé de m'acheter ça en plug USB externe... Pas très pratique ça Apple...


----------



## aquafafa (11 Janvier 2010)

Tiens je viens de recevoir LA NEWSLETTER APPLE avec à l'affiche le macbook pro , voudraient t'ils écouler les stocks à la veille de la sortie du nouveau modèle? 

les personnes qui penchent pour la sortie du MBP le 12 janvier auraient 'elles vu juste?


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Si je veux lire ce genre de galettes je suis obligé de m'acheter ça en plug USB externe... Pas très pratique ça Apple...


Et ça fonctionne ? On peut brancher un lecteur blu-ray externe sur un mac ?
Et quel lecteur va donc lire les films au format blu-ray ? Je doute que le player dvd fonctionne... VLC alors ? Quicktime le pourrait ?

Si c'est donc possible de brancher un lecteur blu-ray externe sur un mac, ça pourrait être une solution... mais il faudrait confirmer cette possibilité...


----------



## Sylow (11 Janvier 2010)

j'arrive a lire du blueray avec VLC. Il parait que WMP est en avance sur la lecture des BR


----------



## daphone (11 Janvier 2010)

Miro le fait je crois


----------



## dambo (11 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> Tiens je viens de recevoir LA NEWSLETTER APPLE avec à l'affiche le macbook pro , voudraient t'ils écouler les stocks à la veille de la sortie du nouveau modèle?
> 
> les personnes qui penchent pour la sortie du MBP le 12 janvier auraient 'elles vu juste?


De toutes façons on le saura demain ... Mais si MAJ il y a, je ne pourrai pas participer aux échanges sur le fil, je serai en plein examen


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> j'arrive a lire du blueray avec VLC. Il parait que WMP est en avance sur la lecture des BR


Sur Mac donc? Et donc tu confirmes qu'un lecteur BR externe USB marche sur Mac ? Ca coûte combien d'ailleurs actuellement de tels lecteurs ? Et il y en a d'auto alimenté par l'USB ? ^^


----------



## Sylow (11 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Sur Mac donc? Et donc tu confirmes qu'un lecteur BR externe USB marche sur Mac ? Ca coûte combien d'ailleurs actuellement de tels lecteurs ? Et il y en a d'auto alimenté par l'USB ? ^^



je sais pas mais vue que j'ai la PS3 j'ai des BR et j'ai voulue les tester sur des écrans full hd donc celui de on MBP 17 ! J'ai copié le BR sur mon DD tout simplement 

>> La qualité est blufante !!!! << 

Mais je suis sur que il y a des lecteurs BR externe qui existes compatible MAC/PC, apres je ne sais pas comment ils sont alimentés.

Va voir du coté de macway

EDIT : http://www.erenumerique.fr/lecteur_blu_ray_externe-news-15968.html


----------



## dambo (11 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je sais pas mais vue que j'ai la PS3 j'ai des BR et j'ai voulue les tester sur des écrans full hd donc celui de on MBP 17 ! J'ai copié le BR sur mon DD tout simplement
> 
> >> La qualité est blufante !!!! <<
> 
> ...



Ouais enfin là il faut de l'espace disque quand même


----------



## massaliote (11 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je sais pas mais vue que j'ai la PS3 j'ai des BR et j'ai voulue les tester sur des écrans full hd donc celui de on MBP 17 ! *J'ai copié le BR sur mon DD tout simplement *
> 
> >> La qualité est blufante !!!! <<
> 
> ...



Alors ça, ça m'interesse énormément comment as-tu fait s'il te plait ?
Tu insère le disque blu ray directement dans le lecteur du MPB ? le disque monte automatiquement ?


----------



## Sylow (11 Janvier 2010)

> Ouais enfin là il faut de l'espace disque quand même



Je  rippe que les BR qui en valent la peine ! (Matrix, Seigneurs des anneaux, etc,) 
c'est vrai que 10go le BR ca prend vite de la place mais bon c'est plaisant de pas se trimbaler les 300dvds de l'étagere.. 



> Alors ça, ça m'interesse énormément comment as-tu fait s'il te plait ?
> Tu insère le disque blu ray directement dans le lecteur du MPB ? le disque monte automatiquement ?



je le fais avec Blue-Ray Disc Ripper 2.5 mais je le fais chez un ami car je n'ai pas de lecteur blueray externe ni de PC avec un celui-ci 

c'est le meme principe que pour les dvds  

quand j'ai acheté Dark night il y avait un code pour le télécharger 1 une fois seulement mais le site est pas compatible MAC (pour le moment) mais je trouve se principe tres bien !


----------



## dambo (11 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Je  rippe que les BR qui en valent la peine ! (Matrix, Seigneurs des anneaux, etc,)
> c'est vrai que 10go le BR ca prend vite de la place mais bon c'est plaisant de pas se trimbaler les 300dvds de l'étagere..
> 
> 
> ...


Si tu rip, que devient la qualité audio et vidéo ? Changes-tu la résolution ? Y a t-il toujours 5+1 voir 6+1 canaux en HD plein débit pour l'audio ?


----------



## massaliote (11 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Je  rippe que les BR qui en valent la peine ! (Matrix, Seigneurs des anneaux, etc,)
> c'est vrai que 10go le BR ca prend vite de la place mais bon c'est plaisant de pas se trimbaler les 300dvds de l'étagere..
> 
> 
> ...



Merci bien  Je comptais vendre ma ps3 pour récupérer quelques euros en vue de mon prochain achat du MPB et me voila rassuré quand à la possibilité de garder mes blu ray toujours visionables sur le portable.
Et c'est vrai, vivement la VOD blu ray sur mac ! (si itunes nous entend... )


----------



## OLALA_! (11 Janvier 2010)

Ah donc la nouvelle gamme MBP arrive demain ? Enfin !


----------



## Ekow (11 Janvier 2010)

Euh, vous vous emballez là ^^
J'aimerais bien mais je ne pense pas que ce soit pour demain


----------



## tazevil666 (11 Janvier 2010)

Ekow a dit:


> Euh, vous vous emballez là ^^
> J'aimerais bien mais je ne pense pas que ce soit pour demain



Arretez les gars si c'est demain, je vais etre obligé de rammener le mien à la FNAC !!!


----------



## dambo (11 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Arretez les gars si c'est demain, je vais etre obligé de rammener le mien à la FNAC !!!



Pas grave, ce serait pour avoir un mieux


----------



## tazevil666 (11 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Pas grave, ce serait pour avoir un mieux



Un mieux ! Un mieux ! Ca on n'en sait rien !  lol


----------



## elnestor (11 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous, je comprends pas ce qu'il vous fait prétendre que les nouveaux macbook pro sortiraient demain, merci de m'éclairer 
bonne soirée


----------



## MacSedik (11 Janvier 2010)

elnestor a dit:


> salut à tous, je comprends pas ce qu'il vous fait prétendre que les nouveaux macbook pro sortiraient demain, merci de m'éclairer
> bonne soirée



Bah moi aussi à part que c'est un Mardi. et vu que les Mardis c'est le jour du seigneur cupertinen, les adeptes voit en ce jour la naissance d'une nouvelle gammes de MacBook Pro.... moi je n'en suis pas si sûr en tout cas une chose est sûr demain il n'y'a pas de Keynote.


----------



## elnestor (11 Janvier 2010)

Il n'y aura de toute façon aucune annonce avant la sortie ?


----------



## MacSedik (11 Janvier 2010)

non ils annoncent rien avant la sortie.


----------



## daphone (11 Janvier 2010)

Allez, on oublie qu'on est lundi soir et on reviendra poster mercredi pour continuer dans l'attente du 26 et 27 janvier. Si il doit se passer quelque chose demain, je vous assure que les mails, twitt, FB et autres push notifs s'affoleront pour nous le faire savoir.  Alors on n'y pense pas et on attends la fin du mois !


----------



## OLALA_! (11 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais si on y pense tous très fort ! Ça peut peut être marcher !
Alors il faut serrer les fesses très fort et penser au nouveau MBP pour demain ! Allez quoi ! J'en ai grave besoin !


----------



## aquafafa (11 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui mais si on y pense tous très fort ! Ça peut peut être marcher !
> Alors il faut serrer les fesses très fort et penser au nouveau MBP pour demain ! Allez quoi ! J'en ai grave besoin !



je serre les fesses avec toi ! je le veux demain ! marre d'attendre pour switcher ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> marre d'attendre pour switcher ...



Cela ne dépend que de toi... :sleep:


----------



## aquafafa (11 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Cela ne dépend que de toi... :sleep:



je le sais bien, mais depuis octobre j'attend car au depart je me suis dit si les imac sont renouvellés les macbook pro le seront peut etre aussi pour noel, donc j'ai attendu noel.

Rien est venu, alors là j'aimerai bien qu'ils arrivent ... soit pour acheter le nouveau soit acheter l'ancien moins cher ...

Mais ceux qui possèdent déja un mac et qui sont sous OS X ne comprennent pas la dureté de l'attente... (plaisanterie)


----------



## daphone (11 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien inutile d'acheter maintenant ! Au point où on en est, autant attendre le nouveau ou alors beneficier des actuels bradés.


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est bien inutile d'acheter maintenant ! Au point où on en est, autant attendre le nouveau ou alors beneficier des actuels bradés.



Voilà. Je t'attends, je t'attends, je t'attends... 

[YOUTUBE]nja5Uj0Hnws[/YOUTUBE]

... depuis si longtemps.


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Allez, on oublie qu'on est lundi soir et on reviendra poster mercredi pour continuer dans l'attente du 26 et 27 janvier. Si il doit se passer quelque chose demain, je vous assure que les mails, twitt, FB et autres push notifs s'affoleront pour nous le faire savoir.  Alors on n'y pense pas et on attends la fin du mois !



Y a des twitters pour le monde apple ? Lesquels ?


----------



## Fabien_smv (11 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est bien inutile d'acheter maintenant ! Au point où on en est, autant attendre le nouveau ou alors beneficier des actuels bradés.


C'est exactement ce que je fais ! 
Le MacBook Pro actuel me convient mais je sais que dans quelques semaines il sera en solde (-30% ?) donc j'attends...

J'ai déjà essuyé les plâtres avec les CoreDuo et je ne le ferai pas avec les Core i3/i5/i7 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (11 Janvier 2010)

Perso j'attend de lire des tests avant d'acheter tête baissée.


----------



## sapiens07 (11 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je sais pas mais vue que j'ai la PS3 j'ai des BR et j'ai voulue les tester sur des écrans full hd donc celui de on MBP 17 ! J'ai copié le BR sur mon DD tout simplement
> 
> >> La qualité est blufante !!!! <<
> 
> ...


 
bluffante par rapport a quoi ?  BR ou dvd sur un 17" j ai du mal a croire que la difference soit si grande ? Par ailleurs,  je savais pas que le mbp 17 avait une resolution full hd et donc 1920 x 1080

je croyais que les mac users ne voulaient pas du BR sur leur machine


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2010)

Le blue Ray est le dernier format en dur. Tout sera dématerialisé, je ne vois aucun intérêt au blue Ray.


----------



## doubraz (12 Janvier 2010)

Tout a fait d accord avec Nass.
D ailleurs la réponse de Microsoft Xbox à Sony PS3 est le développement de la VOD HD.

Apple aura enfin une vraie raison de développer une Apple TV


----------



## dambo (12 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Le blue Ray est le dernier format en dur. Tout sera dématerialisé, je ne vois aucun intérêt au blue Ray.



Ah ? donc ceux qui n'ont pas accès au très haut débit (parce que 40go pour un film faut les télécharger...), ou ceux qui sont encore en 56k sont purement et simplement privés de HD ?

Les connexions ne sont pas assez rapides pour dématerialiser des vidéos de cette qualité. Des chansons je veux bien, des series à la limite.... Mais télécharger un film en Full HD avec un flux DTS HD plein débit en 2 langues ..... faut pas se décider à 19h du film qu'on va regarder le soir ... et ça va coûté chère en espace disque tout ça


----------



## tazevil666 (12 Janvier 2010)

pourvu que le Store soit fermé dans quelques heures ... 

Ah au fait pour ceux que ca interesse, suite au message de l'autre jour concernant les garanties de la FNAC ! J'y suis passé ce soir.

En effet, elle est bien à 399, même pour le 13" ! Et non pas 179 comme ils me l'ont fait payé ! C'était donc bien une erreur. Bon en revanche étant donné que c'était une erreur du vendeur ... ils me l'ont laissé à 179 au lieu de 399 !!!!  A defaut d'avoir un MBP edition 2010, je suis content, j'ai pas perdu ma journée ! lol

Et pour la petite histoire c'est la même Fnac, ou suite à une erreur étiquetage, j'ai payé il y'a quelques mois, un LCD Philips 132cm 1499 au lieu de 1999 !!! 
Je les aimes bien à la Fnac ! lol


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> ...faut pas se décider à 19h du film qu'on va regarder le soir ... et ça va coûté chère en espace disque tout ça


40 Go...

Je dirais que pour beaucoup d'entre nous, il faudrait se décider le lundi à 19 heures pour le film que l'on va voir le vendredi soir, et en priant pour qu'il n'y ait pas de pertes de connexion entre temps. 

Non, soyons sérieux, le tout dématérialisé n'est pas pour demain, beaucoup d'eau passera encore sous les ponts.


----------



## tehmeow (12 Janvier 2010)

amen.


----------



## golastar (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est le grand jour .... Stp SJ...


----------



## Rallos (12 Janvier 2010)

Attendons 19h 20h  bonne journée a tous!!!


----------



## Ekow (12 Janvier 2010)

Personnellement je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions mais ça pourrait être sympa effectivement  Bonne journée


----------



## aquafafa (12 Janvier 2010)

Rallos a dit:


> Attendons 19h 20h  bonne journée a tous!!!



Oui attendons ce soir, je me rappelle que pour l'IMAC la mise à jour du store avait été faite sur les coups des 18h 18h30 (j'etais devant à ce moment là: 5 mn avant je clique sur le store rien , 5 mn apres je clique et hop les nouveaux IMAC).

Prions mes freres et mes soeurs...Ce soir minuit il sera trop tard! apres faudra attendre le 26 ou le 27 janvier.


----------



## carbonyle (12 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> Oui attendons ce soir, je me rappelle que pour l'IMAC la mise à jour du store avait été faite sur les coups des 18h 18h30 (j'etais devant à ce moment là: 5 mn avant je clique sur le store rien , 5 mn apres je clique et hop les nouveaux IMAC).
> 
> Prions mes freres et mes soeurs...Ce soir minuit il sera trop tard! apres faudra attendre le 26 ou le 27 janvier.



Tu switches avec moi en prenant un mbp moins cher sur le refurb s'il n'y a rien ce soir


----------



## aquafafa (12 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Tu switches avec moi en prenant un mbp moins cher sur le refurb s'il n'y a rien ce soir



ne me tente pas ...je suis assez impulsive et impatiente. Mais je pense que meme si c'est dur , il vaut mieux attendre qu'ils sortent au moins on a deux choix possibles:

- acheter le nouveau macbook pro
- acheter l'ancien avec une grosse ristourne

Dans les deux cas on est gagnant et on aura aucun regret.


----------



## carbonyle (12 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> ne me tente pas ...je suis assez impulsive et impatiente. Mais je pense que meme si c'est dur , il vaut mieux attendre qu'ils sortent au moins on a deux choix possibles:
> 
> - acheter le nouveau macbook pro
> - acheter l'ancien avec une grosse ristourne
> ...



On en reparle demain... 

Perso j'attends pour voir mais je sais que les actuels me conviendront très bien...


----------



## dambo (12 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> ne me tente pas ...je suis assez impulsive et impatiente. Mais je pense que meme si c'est dur , il vaut mieux attendre qu'ils sortent au moins on a deux choix possibles:
> 
> - acheter le nouveau macbook pro
> - acheter l'ancien avec une grosse ristourne
> ...



Plus le temps passe et plus il devient rationnel d'attendre ! Donc si c'est pas ce soir, on se dira tous "On a attendu jusque là, ce serait bête de pas attendre encore 3 semaines" 

On va se soutenir


----------



## Touny29 (12 Janvier 2010)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi dambo


----------



## Meow the Catz (12 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Le blue Ray est le dernier format en dur. Tout sera dématerialisé, je ne vois aucun intérêt au blue Ray.


Je n'y crois pas une seconde.
D'abord parce que effectivement, les 40 Go il faut pouvoir les télécharger, pour avoir un film complet blu-ray. Même si c'est de la HD à 10 Go, ça se télécharge pas en dix minutes.
Tout le monde n'a pas une connexion super rapide.
Tout le monde n'a pas non plus forcément un ordinateur. Et donc ceux qui n'ont pas ou qui ne veulent pas avoir un ordinateur seront condamnés à la SD ?
Et quid de l'achat de films ? En location le film tu le gardes pas, et en achat ? Tu vas te stocker 40 Go par film ? Bonjour les disques durs nécessaires, bon moi je le fais pour l'AVCHD (enfin je le ferais) mais parce que je veux faire du montage vidéo, mais l'utilisateur lambda ? Sans compter que c'est moins pratique d'avoir ça sur un ordi, pour les enfants, qui ne touchent pas à MON ordinateur par exemple.

Le jour où tout sera dématérialisé c'est quand on aura tous des connexions adsl à la fibre optique, et un ordinateur par personne dans le foyer (et pas un par foyer). Et que les disques durs seront à 10 euros le téra octet, en disque dur multimédia externe...

Donc à mon avis, le blu-ray a encore de beaux jours devant lui, au moins une dizaine d'années...

Concernant la garantie FNAC, le prix dépend de la machine. Un MBP 13" est à 329 &#8364;, le MBP 15" de milieu de gamme à 399 &#8364;. Et le Macbook blanc, la garantie est à 249 &#8364;.


----------



## ratur0 (12 Janvier 2010)

Bon, suite à un soucis avec mon portable Thinkpad, je risque de devoir switcher plus tôt que prévu 

Ils ont intérêt à sortir rapidement ces nouveaux Macbook pro


----------



## OLALA_! (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est clair...
Ils n'ont pas compris que tout le monde n'attend plus que ça ?

Allez Apple ! C'est trop long cette attente !


----------



## paddoux (12 Janvier 2010)

olalalala, je suis un nouvel utilisateur mac, j'ai acheté un imac il y a peu car l'attente pour le MBP etait trop longue mais la vous me donnez vraiment trop envie ... je crois que je vais revendre mon imac ...
Je croise les doigts pour qu'il sorte ce soir, j'en peut plus de l'attendre moi aussi ...

Mais d'ailleurs, qu'est ce qui vous fait croire qu'il sortira aujourd'hui ??? surtout qu'il y a une convention apple le 27 ...


----------



## Ekow (12 Janvier 2010)

Rien ne le dit, des rumeurs + spéculations. Certains n'y croient pas d'ailleurs mais d'autres espèrent ^^


----------



## paddoux (12 Janvier 2010)

Ok ok. Alors esperons 

J'ai tellement hâte ... D'ailleurs, étant nouvel utilisateur mac, Lorsqu'un nouveau MBP est sorti par le passé, y'avait-il bcp de changement par rapport au précédent ou très peu ? (au niveau de l'esthétisme je parle, car je me doute qu'un niveau de la configuration ... il ne manquerait plus que sa ne change pas ... lol)


----------



## <moss> (12 Janvier 2010)

Slt tout le monde,

J'attend moi aussi le renouvellement de la gamme pour switcher 

D'un coté, quand on voit le nombre de macbook pro sur le refurb depuis une semaine, j'espère vraiment que cela va s'achever ce soir avec une nouvelle gamme... 

Après, a mon avis, on en a pour un bout de temps... encore... la gamme actuelle a 217 jours, alors qu'en moyenne elle a 248 jours... de plus, les nouveau core mobile sont apparut la semaine dernière donc le temps d'intégration doit être un peu plus long qu'une semaine....

Et il y'a le macworld mi-février qui pourrait être l'occaz du lancement également... ça va être dur...


----------



## aquafafa (12 Janvier 2010)

<moss> a dit:


> Slt tout le monde,
> 
> J'attend moi aussi le renouvellement de la gamme pour switcher
> 
> ...



c'est sur , mais il faut quand même relever que les concurrents d'Apple ont sortis leurs produits (ordinateurs portables) et qu'Apple non , s'ils attendent trop c'est pas bon pour eux... d'autant plus que le nouveau macbook pro n'est sans doute pas le plus important à leurs yeux ni le plus important à présenter dans les grands EVENTS... Ils misent sur la tablette, je pense d'ailleurs comme certains l'on deja pensé ,que la sortie du macbook pro se fera sans annonce, discretement, juste un changement sur le store.


----------



## thebignicos (12 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous 

moi aussi je suis un futur switcher et depuis que je lis ce post (5 jours) je commence a douter si il faut que j'atende ou pas ....

sinon belle communauté que ce forum de macgénération !


----------



## polaroid62 (12 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'attend aussi avec impatience l'arrivée de nouvelles machines car je compte remplacer mon portable Asus par un Mbp et satisfait par mon Imac je veux une machine Apple même si malgré tout j'aurais un peu besoin de windows je crains.


----------



## Sylow (12 Janvier 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> bluffante par rapport a quoi ?  BR ou dvd sur un 17" j ai du mal a croire que la difference soit si grande ? Par ailleurs,  je savais pas que le mbp 17 avait une resolution full hd et donc 1920 x 1080
> 
> je croyais que les mac users ne voulaient pas du BR sur leur machine



Va a darty ou la fnac et regarde un Blueray sur du full HD et reviens chez toi et regarde un DVD...de plus le MBP 17 est rétro-éclairé via LED. SI cela ne se verrait pas je ne vois pas l'interet du BR , l'image est d'une qualité qu'on voit la pigmentation de la peau ! 

PS : résolution sur MBP 17 = 1920 x 1200 

Quelqu'un m'a demandési on perdait en qualité une fosi le BR rippé. 

> Ca se choisit dans les réglages pour gagner plus ou moins de place ! On garde bien le son 5.1  mais la aussi c'est dans les options


----------



## xao85 (12 Janvier 2010)

Bon Ben c'est rigolo j'ai pas l'impressession que les store ferment?! Mince va falloir attendre Fevrier. Pour info, il y a très peu de rumeurs qui circulent sur les sit références sur une mise a jour de la gamme, et en général la sortie d'un produit chez Apple est tjs prècédé d'une bonne dizaines de rumeurs . A mon avis, attendez Fevrier.


----------



## Jeromac (12 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Va a darty ou la fnac et regarde un Blueray sur du full HD et reviens chez toi et regarde un DVD...de plus le MBP 17 est rétro-éclairé via LED. SI cela ne se verrait pas je ne vois pas l'interet du BR , l'image est d'une qualité qu'on voit la pigmentation de la peau !



Le rétro-éclairage par LED de la dalle n'améliore pas sa qualité... ça aurait même tendance à diminuer le contraste, tellement ça éclaire.

Après, Blu-Ray ou pas, moi je m'en fiche. De toute façon, j'imagine que si le MBP serait équipé d'un blu-ray, ça ne serait certainement pas dans le but de regarder le film sur un si petit écran... mais bien sur un téléviseur LCD dédié.

_EDIT : Tiens, l'Apple Store semble être fermé ???_

...

et non, c'était une blague


----------



## iZiDoR (12 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> c'est sur , mais il faut quand même relever que les concurrents d'Apple ont sortis leurs produits (ordinateurs portables) et qu'Apple non , s'ils attendent trop c'est pas bon pour eux... d'autant plus que le *nouveau macbook pro n'est sans doute pas le plus important à leurs yeux ni le plus important à présenter* dans les grands EVENTS... Ils misent sur la tablette, je pense d'ailleurs comme certains l'on deja pensé ,que la sortie du macbook pro se fera sans annonce, discretement, juste un changement sur le store.



Ca doit juste être la gamme qui se vend le plus....

Pour le reste, Apple n'a jamais suivi les autres marques de PC. Dernier exemple: les quad-core étaient disponibles sur les PC bien avant l'iMac...


----------



## OLALA_! (12 Janvier 2010)

Bon apparemment ça va arriver à la fin du mois !

http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/#MacBook_Pro


----------



## iZiDoR (12 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Bon apparemment ça va arriver à la fin du mois !
> 
> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...ry-built-in-battery-that-lasts-up-to-8-hours/



 toi, tu vis encore en 2009


----------



## Applelink (12 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Bon apparemment ça va arriver à la fin du mois !
> 
> http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/...ry-built-in-battery-that-lasts-up-to-8-hours/


  Ouais, mais ca parle que du MBP 17".(Perso j'attends les 15", comme beaucoup de monde ici je suppose )
J'espère qu'ils vont sortir aujourd'hui :love:
Prions, chères frères et soeures.


----------



## OLALA_! (12 Janvier 2010)

Je me m'étais un peu précipité ! C'était en effet 2009, je l'ai vu trop tard.

Par contre, j'en peux vraiment plus d'attendre. Je commence à avoir des sueurs froides et tout ! Vous ne vous rendez pas compte ! Il me faut le nouveau MBP 15" ! J'en ai besoin !

Mon précieuuuux !


----------



## Jeromac (12 Janvier 2010)

J'en connais un bon paquet qui vont être déçus ce soir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h35 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> Je commence à avoir des sueurs froides et tout ! Vous ne vous rendez pas compte ! Il me faut le nouveau MBP 15" ! J'en ai besoin !
> 
> Mon précieuuuux !



Si ça continue ça va bientôt être illégal, le matériel Apple


----------



## gaara_sensei (12 Janvier 2010)

ca y est je me suis inscrit sur le forum a force de vous lire...

idem, j'attend les nouveau mac book pro pour switcher... monpere est fan de mac depuis toujours et moi autodidacte sur les pc depuis tout jeune, mais maintenant je veux travaller et arreter de bricoler mes ordi donc j'attend le macbook pro 

j'ai deja un imac a la maison et j'en suis tres content

je souhaite juste que les macbook pro est une carte dedier digne de leur pc avec au minimun 512 dédié, sinon je me verrai contraint de viré pc ... starcraft 2 arrivant je ne veux pas passé a coté si le mac est trop lent ...

ami mac attenons ce soir 

mais je suis plus a mon vais sur la date du 27 car ils viennent juste de sortir les processeur I5 I7 et ça me parait un peu tot pour que mac est vraiment tester les pc qu'il veulent mettre ne avant ... 

cependant il est important de signaler que intel fournit en avant premiere leur nouveaux processeur au constructeur pour qu'il les test et qu'il les lance le jour de l'annonce de intel ... donc ...

biz a tous


----------



## iZiDoR (12 Janvier 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> ca y est je me suis inscrit sur le forum a force de vous lire...
> 
> idem, j'attend les nouveau mac book pro pour switcher... monpere est fan de mac depuis toujours et moi autodidacte sur les pc depuis tout jeune, mais maintenant je veux travaller et arreter de bricoler mes ordi donc j'attend le macbook pro
> 
> ...



Bienvenue 

J'aurais un conseil: mac ou pc.... il te faut obligatoirement.... ça....


----------



## gaara_sensei (12 Janvier 2010)

lol mort de rire, 

oui oui il me faut un besscherelle, car je me relis pas, ou il me faut une femme derrière mon dos pour me donner une claque sur la tete a chaque fois que je fais une faute de frappe ou d'orthographe... sinon a la normal j'ecris mieux 

( j'aurais cru a un lienvers blizzard ...mais bescherelle ptdr)


----------



## OLALA_! (12 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! Naruto fanboy spotted...


----------



## thebignicos (12 Janvier 2010)

ce qui est sur c'est que l'on est pas mal à vouloir switcher .....

le premier qui a l'info me sonne lol


----------



## lilaemilie (12 Janvier 2010)

Je suis la conversation depuis un moment sans y avoir participé (parce que j'y connais rien) mais j'espère avec vous, et j'attends le nouveau macbook pro! 

Par contre, je sais pas si ca veut dire quelque chose ou non, mais étant donné que j'ai vu plusieurs fois des gens parler de "Apple Store fermé, bla bla" sur cette discussion.. 
Aujourd'hui, l'APR ou je vais était "exceptionnellement fermé" en fin de matinée, alors qu'il est normalement ouvert toute la journée.

Peut être que ca a rien à voir, dans quel cas pardon pour l'ignorance. 
Des réaction?

Moi j'espère 8)

_Mon pressssssssieux_...


----------



## tazevil666 (12 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je me m'étais un peu précipité ! C'était en effet 2009, je l'ai vu trop tard.
> 
> Par contre, j'en peux vraiment plus d'attendre. Je commence à avoir des sueurs froides et tout ! Vous ne vous rendez pas compte ! Il me faut le nouveau MBP 15" ! J'en ai besoin !
> 
> Mon précieuuuux !



Bah si t'en a besoin, fais toi plaisir, achete le !!!
Moi aussi j'en avait marre d'attendre et je l'ai acheté jeudi dernier 

Et j'en suis bien content !!!

En plus oubliez pas une chose, même si ils sortaient ce soir (ce qui n'est pas sur), après il va falloir patienter encore, ils ne seront pas dispo immédiatement...
Pour peut que ce soit la meme galere qu'avec les nouveaux iMac, vous aurez votre MBP en Juillet ! loool 

Et si ils sortent qu'à la fin du mois, alors là j'en parle même pas ... 

En plus ca ferme pas entre 12h et 14h le Store d'habitude ... ?


----------



## thebignicos (12 Janvier 2010)

ils étaient peu être en inventaire de début d'année beaucoup de boite le font en ce mois de janvier ! sinon en formation  !


----------



## OLALA_! (12 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme de mon côté aussi. L'apple store de Montpellier a exceptionnellement fermé à 15h aujourd'hui ! Je pense que c'est un signe ça !

Ouiiiiiii ! À nous les nouveaux MacBook Pro 15" !


----------



## polaroid62 (12 Janvier 2010)

Esperons qu'une bonne machine sorte avec une carte graphique dédiée interessante. Principalement utilisé sous garageband photoshop, football manager 2010 mais aussi besoin de windows pour samplitude et mon tuner TNT


----------



## tazevil666 (12 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> ils étaient peu être en inventaire de début d'année beaucoup de boite le font en ce mois de janvier ! sinon en formation  !



Ou alors ils préparent la vitrine des soldes ??? :love:

Vente Flash : "Macbook Pro à moins 50% !!!"  ... Trop cher je vais attendre la 2ème démarque


----------



## lilaemilie (12 Janvier 2010)

Non, cet APR ferme pas entre midi et deux. 
Puis j'ai dit des conneries, c'était en début d'aprem, pas en fin de matinée. 

Donc probablement en même temps que l'Apple Store Odysseum.



> Ouiiiiiii ! À nous les nouveaux MacBook Pro 15" !



Je partage! Espoir, espoir!


----------



## reese (12 Janvier 2010)

Je confirme l'Apple Store de Montpellier est fermé c'est bon ça


----------



## Rallos (12 Janvier 2010)

J'espère depuis le début qu's sortiront ce mardi j'espère avoir raison  sinon patience 2h a attendre encore


----------



## thebignicos (12 Janvier 2010)

ah!!!! si c'est ça demain go to montpel pour le MBP


----------



## GrayStorm (12 Janvier 2010)

Je crois qu'il y a autant de chance d'avoir des nouveaux MBP dans les Apple store demain que de revoir MJ en concert.

Et encore pour MJ, rien n'est joué.


----------



## thebignicos (12 Janvier 2010)

mdr !! 


si j'étais le buzz du mois je serai la pseudo sortie du MBP 2010


----------



## julius999 (12 Janvier 2010)

Action apple à NY -0.84% @ 16:30, volumes faibles
Si réelement une grosse nouvauté était attendue ça bougerait plus


----------



## thebignicos (12 Janvier 2010)

vu sur le site http://www.apple.com/fr/retail/odysseum/ 

cet aprem c'était 15:00- 16:00 *Atelier Mac OS X Snow Leopard !*


----------



## julius999 (12 Janvier 2010)

Vous avez vu où cette info du 12 janvier? je vois partout que la tablette va être présentée le 26 mais rien sur MBP


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

Mais pourquoi vous attendez 19 heures ? Ca ne sert à rien. 19 heures, c'est lorsqu'une keynote ou une special event est prévue, or ce ne pas le cas pour aujourd'hui.

Des renouvellements peuvent aussi avoir lieu sans keynote ni special event, mais dans ce cas les Apple Store dans le monde ferment généralement quelques heures en début d'après-midi.


----------



## tazevil666 (12 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> vu sur le site http://www.apple.com/fr/retail/odysseum/
> 
> cet aprem c'était 15:00- 16:00 *Atelier Mac OS X Snow Leopard !*



Mdr ! Ca c'est bon, en fait le store est fermé à cause d'un atelier ... lol



divoli a dit:


> Mais pourquoi vous attendez 19 heures ? Ca ne sert à rien. 19 heures, c'est lorsqu'une keynote ou une special event est prévue, or ce ne pas le cas pour aujourd'hui.
> 
> Des renouvellements peuvent aussi avoir lieu sans keynote ni special event, mais dans ce cas les Apple Store dans le monde ferment généralement quelques heures en début d'après-midi.



On est bien d'accord, souvent la fermeture du site Apple Store se fait entre 12h et 14/15h !!! Donc je crois bien que c'est merguez !!!


----------



## MacSedik (12 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Mais pourquoi vous attendez 19 heures ? Ca ne sert à rien. 19 heures, c'est lorsqu'une keynote ou une special event est prévue, or ce ne pas le cas pour aujourd'hui.
> 
> Des renouvellements peuvent aussi avoir lieu sans keynote ni special event, mais dans ce cas les Apple Store dans le monde ferment généralement quelques heures en début d'après-midi.



ça va être comme ça chaque mardi à mon avis...  
*c'est bien parti pour février* parce que là tout le monde parle de la tablette. et Apple plus ça passe plus je les vois consacrer tout une Keynote à cet événement! (le 26 donc).


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> ça va être comme ça chaque mardi à mon avis...


Oui, et sur des topics de ce genre, cela a souvent duré pendant des mois. Le grand rendez-vous du mardi, qui se répète durant des mois... 

Vous êtes bien courageux, pour des nouveaux MBP qui pourraient ne sortir que durant le deuxième trimestre.


----------



## shooby (12 Janvier 2010)

Cadeau :bebe:
Mouahahahha


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Mouais , Je préfère les pc t'facon .


----------



## dambo (12 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> ça va être comme ça chaque mardi à mon avis...
> *c'est bien parti pour février* parce que là tout le monde parle de la tablette. et Apple plus ça passe plus je les vois consacrer tout une Keynote à cet événement! (le 26 donc).


Tu oublies le fameux "one more thing" 

Mais je le sens bien pour mi-février aussi là


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

Le "one more thing", depuis quelques années, c'est généralement DTC, si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## lilaemilie (12 Janvier 2010)

shooby a dit:


> Cadeau :bebe:
> Mouahahahha



Qu'est ce que c'est que cette impression d'écran?


----------



## dambo (12 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Le "one more thing", depuis quelques années, c'est généralement DTC, si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


Je crois que j'ai saisi 

Enfin vu le temps que prend la MAJ (si ça sort mi-février, plus de 8 mois plein), il y a intérêt à ce que ce soit une grosse MAJ et pas juste des MBP 13" C2D 2,4ghz, 4go avec 250go de disque dur pour 1099 euros


----------



## yul_!!! (12 Janvier 2010)

Allez encore 40 minutes !!!!!


----------



## dambo (12 Janvier 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Allez encore 40 minutes !!!!!



pourquoi 40 minutes ? :mouais:


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Allez encore 40 minutes !!!!!


:mouais:

Euh... Il y a quelqu'un qui peut lui (re)expliquer ? Là c'est vache.


----------



## gaara_sensei (12 Janvier 2010)

on peut esperre encore jusqu'à minuit car il y a 6 heures de décalages avec les E.U 

yep yep

sinon je vais rester avec mon pc fixe snif et l'imac de mon papa


----------



## yul_!!! (12 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Euh... Il y a quelqu'un qui peut lui (re)expliquer ? Là c'est vache.



Le second degré n'est hélas pas compris par tout le monde ...


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

Ah OK. Sans smiley, j'ai du mal.  Le problème est que je ne suis peut-être pas le seul...


----------



## Jeromac (12 Janvier 2010)

Donc si j'ai bien compris, dans 10 minutes nous connaitrons la configuration exacte des nouveaux Macbook Pro 2010 ?

edit : j'imagine les mecs en train de faire F5/Cmd+R vers 19h... si ça se trouve le site va être vraiment down à cause de ça, et tout le monde va croire que mise à jour il y a !

edit 2 : ma boite m'a offert un iPod pour la nouvelle année, vous pensez que c'est un signe de mise à jour des MBP très bientôt ???


----------



## shooby (12 Janvier 2010)

10 minutes avant 19h !
J'y crois plus ...
Bon ba ...


----------



## Jeromac (12 Janvier 2010)

shooby a dit:


> 10 minutes avant 19h !
> J'y crois plus ...
> Bon ba ...



Ça aurait été encore plus crédible si tu avais enlevé les flags Nouv. sur les autres produits.


----------



## shooby (12 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ça aurait été encore plus crédible si tu avais enlevé les flags Nouv. sur les autres produits.



Nouvelle version pour 19h :modo:


----------



## shooby (12 Janvier 2010)

Rien de rien !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Youpi !
Ils sont là .


----------



## gaara_sensei (12 Janvier 2010)

lol on a espéré pour rien  snifffff lol bien rendez vous au 27 lol +++++


----------



## shooby (12 Janvier 2010)

Et pourquoi pas le Mardi 19 ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Et pourquoi pas au mois de Juin 2012 ? .


----------



## Jeromac (12 Janvier 2010)

_Mais zut quoi ils font quoi Apple sérieux ? Faut vraiment qu'il se bouge le cul là ! Sinon tout le monde ira à la concurrence ! Si ça continue, ils vont finir par couler... moi qui attend depuis 30 ans pour renouveller mon Apple II...

Mais zut alors ! ça devait sortir ce soir ! Pourquoi il n'y a rien sur l'Apple Store ? Ca vous fait pareil à vous aussi ? Peut être pour 20h alors ?? hein ? qu'en pensez-vous ? Allez, j'y crois, je suis sûr qu'on aura une agréable surprise à 20h et que nous verrons ces MBP ! Après tout pourquoi pas 20h hein ?_

Sinon, ah oui tiens, il n'y a pas de MBP pour ce soir, étonnant.


----------



## golastar (12 Janvier 2010)

Et si j'achetais l'actuel.... j'attends depuis novembre et je vais craquer... j'me dis qu'aussi bien ils sortiront rien ces cons....

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## elnestor (12 Janvier 2010)

moi je me demande si je vais pas acheter le macbook blanc :S


----------



## golastar (12 Janvier 2010)

J'ai hesité aussi mais bon le 13' en mode MPB est quand meme bien plus classe !!! oui oui c'est juste pour qu'il soit plus beau ....


----------



## dambo (12 Janvier 2010)

elnestor a dit:


> moi je me demande si je vais pas acheter le macbook blanc :S



Si il suffit à tes besoins .... pourquoi attendre ! Il n'est pas prêt d'être renouvellé celui là


----------



## limbo33 (12 Janvier 2010)

salut a tous je suis tout neuf sur le forum que j observe avec interet depuis quelques semaines...

Ce soir ma Déception est totale !

mais pas tant que ca finalement,Apple est manifestement très fort en communication
et joue avec nos nerfs!!!mais je tiens bon!

je pense aussi que l 'i slate est le produit star du 26 janvier prochain  en tant que nouveauté.Je me contenterais bien des actuels MBP la config est largement suffisante 
pour mes besoins.
Cela dit si une baisse de prix est significative chez les revendeurs (100-200) je serais decu d etre passé a coté!De l autre coté j ai un plan pour passer commande sur l Apple Campus...d ailleurs c est 6 ou 12%??


J ai trouvé preneur pour remplacer mon super Pc qui part le 18 janvier donc si il n y a rien d annoncer le 26 je crois que je vais craquer !et si il y a quelque chose le 26 j attendrais un poil plus lgtps!


allezzzz 20h sonne !!!lLE  JT mais ouiiiiii le buzzzz d Apple passe par Claire Chazal!


bon courage a tous !


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est ça qui est génial avec Apple; c'est la seule marque qui peut se permettre de sortir de nouveaux ordis quatre mois après les marques de PC.


----------



## Applelink (12 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est ça qui est génial avec Apple; c'est la seule marque qui peut se permettre de sortir de nouveaux ordis quatre mois après les marques de PC.


Arg les chanceux :rateau:
Bon bah j'espère qu'ils sortiront avant avril :hein:


----------



## tony06 (12 Janvier 2010)

depuis le debut je n'ai jamais cru à cette rumeur, d'un point de vue marketing ca tient pas la route. ILs  lancent  un tout nouveau produit,( la tablette)  les forces en présence sont et seront mobilisées un bout de tout pour lancer ce nouveau projet dans les règles de l'art.... garder vos roros bien au chaud le V4 debarque en mai!!


----------



## iZiDoR (12 Janvier 2010)

En même temps, Apple n'a pas besoin de se mettre en standbye pour lancer un nouveau produit... Et heureusement !


----------



## SPIDEY (12 Janvier 2010)

ça m'étonnerais que ce soit pour si tôt la preuve quand on va sur le site d'Apple 
Actualités: Le nouveau Macbook Pro !
Pourquoi est ce qu'ils marqueraient le "nouveau" si c'est pour sortir une nouvelle version dans les jours à venir


----------



## OLALA_! (12 Janvier 2010)

Franchement, moi j'ai craqué. J'ai éclaté en sanglots une fois 18h passé...
Là je vais me faire un thé chaud et je vais me morfondre dans mon lit en espérant faire un rêve prémonitoire sur la nouvelle sortie...

Vraiment injuste !


----------



## Applelink (12 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Franchement, moi j'ai craqué. J'ai éclaté en sanglots une fois 18h passé...
> Là je vais me faire un thé chaud et je vais me morfondre dans mon lit en espérant faire un rêve prémonitoire sur la nouvelle sortie...
> 
> Vraiment injuste !


  Venez avec moi :hosto:


----------



## dambo (12 Janvier 2010)

tony06 a dit:


> depuis le debut je n'ai jamais cru à cette rumeur, d'un point de vue marketing ca tient pas la route. ILs  lancent  un tout nouveau produit,( la tablette)  les forces en présence sont et seront mobilisées un bout de tout pour lancer ce nouveau projet dans les règles de l'art.... garder vos roros bien au chaud le V4 debarque en mai!!


Un an après donc ? il ne s'est jamais passé autant de temps entre deux MAJ de MBP ... et puis un an sans baisse de prix ni rien .... j'y crois pas du tout.


----------



## chacha95 (12 Janvier 2010)

Mon père a reçu son macbookpro du refurb aujourd'hui....

Le refurb vous tends la main... AH AH !


----------



## fxserafino (12 Janvier 2010)

limbo33 a dit:


> Cela dit si une baisse de prix est significative chez les revendeurs (100-200) je serais decu d etre passé a coté!De l autre coté j ai un plan pour passer commande sur l Apple Campus...d ailleurs c est 6 ou 12%??



Alors sur les ordinateur c'est bien 12%, sur le reste c'est souvent moins (tima capsule, écran 24" LED, etc ...)


----------



## OLALA_! (12 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Mon père a reçu son macbookpro du refurb aujourd'hui....
> 
> Le refurb vous tends la main... AH AH !



Il l'a payé combien ? Il est un peu abimé ? Rayé ? Il y a des traces ? Des fêlures ? Il a quoi comme défaut ? Et si jamais je veux faire pareil, j'ai toujours 3 jours pour le retourner ?


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Un an après donc ? il ne s'est jamais passé autant de temps entre deux MAJ de MBP ... et puis un an sans baisse de prix ni rien .... j'y crois pas du tout.



Il est arrivé que les iMac ne soient pas renouvelés durant presque 12 mois, et le MacMini est par le passé resté un bon moment (19 mois) sans être révisé.

Alors cela peut te paraitre invraisemblable pour les MBP, surtout qu'ils constituent un large partie des ventes de Mac, mais c'est envisageable.

Apple a annoncé qu'il y aurait beaucoup de nouveautés en 2010; à voir comment elle va réussir à les répartir d'une manière qui lui paraisse à elle cohérente.


----------



## Meow the Catz (12 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> _Mais zut quoi ils font quoi Apple sérieux ? Faut vraiment qu'il se bouge le cul là ! Sinon tout le monde ira à la concurrence ! Si ça continue, ils vont finir par couler... moi qui attend depuis 30 ans pour renouveller mon Apple II..._



Aaaah l'apple II, une belle machine 
Tiens moi mon grand père m'avait offert un apple Lisa, ça vous dit quelque chose ? Un truc énorme, avec des disques durs super gros qui faisaient seulement 5 Mo ^^


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il est arrivé que les iMac ne soient pas renouvelés durant presque 12 mois, et le MacMini est par le passé resté un bon moment (19 mois) sans être révisé.
> 
> Alors cela peut te paraitre invraisemblable pour les MBP, surtout qu'ils constituent un large partie des ventes de Mac, mais c'est envisageable.
> 
> Apple a annoncé qu'il y aurait beaucoup de nouveautés en 2010; à voir comment elle va réussir à les répartir d'une manière qui lui paraisse à elle cohérente.



Tout en Novembre 2010 : Apple fera de bons chiffres .


----------



## chacha95 (12 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Il l'a payé combien ? Il est un peu abimé ? Rayé ? Il y a des traces ? Des fêlures ? Il a quoi comme défaut ? Et si jamais je veux faire pareil, j'ai toujours 3 jours pour le retourner ?


Il l'a payé 1499. (C'est la version 2,66)
Non, il est nickel ! 

Pourquoi tu souhaiterais le retourner ? T'es un peu bizzare comme mec. T'achètes une machine pour la retourner... :mouais:


----------



## scaryfan (12 Janvier 2010)

Étant donné les mésaventures des premiers acquéreurs d'Imac 2009 (octobre), je ne saurai pas mieux vous conseiller de choisir les MBP actuels... et non, ceux qui sortiront juste après le 27/01... s'il y en a... 
Les MBP actuels n'ont pas problèmes de jeunesse...


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu souhaiterais le retourner ? T'es un peu bizzare comme mec. T'achètes une machine pour la retourner... :mouais:


Il peut y avoir des craintes, quand on commande sur le refurb, de se retrouver avec un ordi un peu trop abimé, avec un ou deux pixels morts, etc... Apple indique d'ailleurs qu'il peut y avoir quelques problèmes esthétiques.

Donc oui, si cela ne va pas, ou quelqu'en soit la raison, le consommateur dispose d'un délai légal de 7 jours pour le retourner et demander un remboursement. Apple a donc tout intérêt à ne pas mettre en vente sur le refurb un ordi qui serait trop "problématique".


----------



## dambo (12 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Étant donné les mésaventures des premiers acquéreurs d'Imac 2009 (octobre), je ne saurai pas mieux vous conseiller de choisir les MBP actuels... et non, ceux qui sortiront juste après le 27/01... s'il y en a...
> Les MBP actuels n'ont pas problèmes de jeunesse...


Oui, comme une rev B  (personnellement je ne fie plus à ça, je prends l'Apple Care ... point)


----------



## aquafafa (12 Janvier 2010)

moi j'en ai marre la! depuis octobre que j'attend le nouveau , je me demande si je vais pas aller acheter un macbook pro demain apres le boulot...


----------



## tazevil666 (12 Janvier 2010)

Ahhh bah je suis bien content d'avoir craqué la semaine dernière


----------



## chacha95 (12 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il peut y avoir des craintes, quand on commande sur le refurb, de se retrouver avec un ordi un peu trop abimé, avec un ou deux pixels morts, etc... Apple indique d'ailleurs qu'il peut y avoir quelques problèmes esthétiques.
> 
> Donc oui, si cela ne va pas, ou quelqu'en soit la raison, le consommateur dispose d'un délai légal de 7 jours pour le retourner et demander un remboursement. Apple a donc tout intérêt à ne pas mettre en vente sur le refurb un ordi qui serait trop "problématique".



Oui, c'est vrai. Pas faux ! Je vais aller l'inspecter...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h36 ----------




tazevil666 a dit:


> Ahhh bah je suis bien content d'avoir craqué la semaine dernière



+ 1


----------



## aquafafa (12 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ahhh bah je suis bien content d'avoir craqué la semaine dernière



tu en es content ? tu as pris lequel??


----------



## scaryfan (12 Janvier 2010)

Il *EST* content !!! 
C'est évident...


----------



## tazevil666 (12 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> tu en es content ? tu as pris lequel??



En effet c'est évident !  J'en suis vraiment ravi.

J'ai pris le modèle 13" 2,53Ghz avec 4go de ram ! Que du bonheur 

Les prochains seront probablement mieux... mais à force d'attendre hein ... y'aura toujours mieux !


----------



## MacSedik (12 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> moi j'en ai marre la! depuis octobre que j'attend le nouveau , je me demande si je vais pas aller acheter un macbook pro demain apres le boulot...



j'ai acheté le mien en septembre. je ne pense pas aux mises à jour, sinon j'achète jamais. mais si tu as attendu depuis 3 mois, je te conseille d'attendre encore 3 semaines (début février). 3 semaines ça passera vite.  
aller! tu peut le faire


----------



## aquafafa (12 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> j'ai acheté le mien en septembre. je ne pense pas aux mises à jour, sinon j'achète jamais. mais si tu as attendu depuis 3 mois, je te conseille d'attendre encore 3 semaines (début février). 3 semaines ça passera vite.
> aller! tu peut le faire



bon je vais penser à autre chose qu'a mon macbook pro jusqu'au 26 ou 27 janvier , le temps passera plus vite sans doute, je crois qu'il ne faut pas que je compte les jours en fait sinon j'en fini plus.

faut se serrer les coudes les uns les autres je crois...


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Janvier 2010)

Voila, comme disait Mr Raffarin, il faut avoir la positive attitude.

Et comme dirait Mme Royal, cela est une preuve de bravitude  

(bon d'accord c'est surtout Roumanoff qui dit ça ) 

Allez patience


----------



## daphone (12 Janvier 2010)

Je vous avais bien dit de ne pas l'attendre aujourd'hui !!!! Résultat, tout le monde pleure (ou presque..)

Alors je me dis qu'il sortiront bien un jour. Je vais attendre de voir ce qui va se passer avec la tablette, si ça va impulser un nouveau design, de nouvelles tendances etc.. Ils le sortiront ce MBP quand même ce premier trimestre !! (probabilités) alors maintenant...

J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsvJ'attends J'attends J'attends J'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsvJ'attendsv J'attendsJ'attendsvvJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsflzekf,k,dv

Il faut savoir rester calme et attendre sagement.

OEZ?Fefk,'à


----------



## Radagash0 (12 Janvier 2010)

Sinon (un peu HS), mais je travail essentiellement avec le suite adobe et j'aimerais savoir si un simple macbook actuel pouvait se permettre de la faire tourner sans trop de soucies. 
Sauf qu'un vendeur m'a quand même sorti qu'il fallait prendre un 15' "au minimum", alors que je faisais tourner la suite sur un PC d'il y a trois ans (un acer 5920g pour être exact).
Enfin il fait son boulot quoi .....


----------



## MacSedik (12 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Sinon (un peu HS), mais je travail essentiellement avec le suite adobe et j'aimerais savoir si un simple macbook actuel pouvait se permettre de la faire tourner sans trop de soucies.
> Sauf qu'un vendeur m'a quand même sorti qu'il fallait prendre un 15' "au minimum", alors que je faisais tourner la suite sur un PC d'il y a trois ans (un acer 5920g pour être exact).
> Enfin il fait son boulot quoi .....



Pour du Adobe Photoshop, de la RAM et un Disque dur rapide. je pense que oui il essaye de faire son boulot...

Un 13" suffit amplement, mais un 15" (pour la taille de l'écran et la CG) c'est un plus pour le traitement nomade. Un 13" + un écran externe, est une configuration tout aussi intéressante.


----------



## daphone (12 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Sinon (un peu HS), mais je travail essentiellement avec le suite adobe et j'aimerais savoir si un simple macbook actuel pouvait se permettre de la faire tourner sans trop de soucies.
> Sauf qu'un vendeur m'a quand même sorti qu'il fallait prendre un 15' "au minimum", alors que je faisais tourner la suite sur un PC d'il y a trois ans (un acer 5920g pour être exact).
> Enfin il fait son boulot quoi .....



Ça dépend de ce tu y fais. Mais je pense que dans la plupart des cas (et surtout si tu l'utilise sur un Acer de 3 ans), même le macbook blanc premier prix fera l'affaire. CS4 tourne nickel sur mon macbook blanc de 2008, sans aucun problème. Donc si tu te prends le 13 pouces en blanc ou en pro, je pense que tu seras tranquille pour un bout de temps. (Encore une fois, tout dépend ce que tu en fais. Si tu y fais des rendus de fou sous première, et 666 claques sous photoshop, voilà, mais bon dans 90% des usages ça roule largement !)


----------



## Radagash0 (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est vraiment pour une utilisation nomade sachant que je possède déja un pc chez moi qui fais le gros du travail. C'est juste avoir un portable pour aller en cours avec, faire des présentation, pour pouvoir travailler un peu lors de déplacement. 
C'est vrai que l'histoire de l'écran 13' me perturbe un peu mais la difference de prix est tel entre un 15' et 13' que je me pose tout de même la question.....


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attends J'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsvJ'attends J'attends J'attends J'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsvJ'attendsv J'attendsJ'attendsvvJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsJ'attendsflzekf,k,dv



... ou alors aller se coucher


----------



## daphone (12 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ... ou alors aller se coucher



Il faut entendre par là que j'attends la prochaine génération de macbook pour renouveler le mien. pas pour aller dormir ! Je dors très bien en ce moment car je suis sûr que si Apple prend du temps, c'est pour nous préparer quelque chose de beau !

Je suis le plus optimiste sur ce forum ou quoi ?:love:


----------



## tazevil666 (12 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Il faut entendre par là que j'attends la prochaine génération de macbook pour renouveler le mien. pas pour aller dormir ! Je dors très bien en ce moment car je suis sûr que si Apple prend du temps, c'est pour nous préparer quelque chose de beau !
> 
> Je suis le plus optimiste sur ce forum ou quoi ?:love:



Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés ! Je suis depuis hier en train de bosser sur un artwork pour une (grande) marque de voiture, sous CS4 !
Pas loin de 80 calques, un fichier de 280mo (un grand format de doc) !
Et mon petit 13" se porte à  merveille ! Avec Illustrator en tache de fond, Safari, Suitcase (et pas loin de 500 polices actives), Itunes pour le son et C4D !

No soucy


----------



## Radagash0 (12 Janvier 2010)

Ok sa me rassure beaucoup!
Alors maintenant la question est ......
En prendre un dans pas longtemps ou attendre les nouveau modèles ? 
Héhéhéhé je taquine un peu la, je pense que je vais attendre un petit mois avant de me lancer dans le monde (merveilleux) d'apple


----------



## chacha95 (12 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Ok sa me rassure beaucoup!
> Alors maintenant la question est ......
> En prendre un dans pas longtemps ou attendre les nouveau modèles ?
> Héhéhéhé je taquine un peu la, je pense que je vais attendre un petit mois avant de me lancer dans le monde (merveilleux) d'apple


tu es un bon cobbaye toi  (ne jamais prendre les revA : la preuve avec les derniers imac i5/i7 )
J'en ai fait les frais aussi avec mon Macbookpro de 2007. 

Moi je serais toi, j'attendrai les revB. Enfin c'est toi qui voit...


----------



## Radagash0 (12 Janvier 2010)

Tu sais moi j'ai le temps, je vais pas me ruer sur les nouveaux mac dès qu'ils vont sortir. Je vais attendre comme tu dis "les retours" de ces nouvelles moutures pis on verra ensuite.
Désolé de pas pouvoir te servir de "cobaye"


----------



## NBAer (12 Janvier 2010)

Moi je servirais de cobaye alors car je commande dès la sortie 

Mais rassurez moi quand même : tous les 1ers modèles ne sont pas toujours défaillants ?


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> Moi je servirais de cobaye alors car je commande dès la sortie
> 
> Mais rassurez moi quand même : tous les 1ers modèles ne sont pas toujours défaillants ?



Tu verras bien.

Les nouveaux Mac, c'est comme une boite de chocolats, on ne sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber.


----------



## Radagash0 (13 Janvier 2010)

Si tous les premiers modèles étaient défaillants, je pense qu'on serait déjà au courant 
Par contre il est vrai que les délai de test entre les premières versions fabriqués et la sortie de l'appareil sont particulièrement court. Donc il peut y avoir des problèmes de fiabilité. Après c'est un risque à prendre...


----------



## tazevil666 (13 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Si tous les premiers modèles étaient défaillants, je pense qu'on serait déjà au courant
> Par contre il est vrai que les délai de test entre les premières versions fabriqués et la sortie de l'appareil sont particulièrement court. Donc il peut y avoir des problèmes de fiabilité. Après c'est un risque à prendre...



Pourvu que ca ne soit pas des chocolats à la liqueur !!! Beurk !! :mouais:


----------



## chacha95 (13 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Tu sais moi j'ai le temps, je vais pas me ruer sur les nouveaux mac dès qu'ils vont sortir. Je vais attendre comme tu dis "les retours" de ces nouvelles moutures pis on verra ensuite.
> Désolé de pas pouvoir te servir de "cobaye"


whaa t'as du courage 

Ah merde ! C'est raté ! Suivant ?  loool


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

Le Refurb est fermé !!!!!!!! 

c'est un signe......




==> ...


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2010)

Izidor rime avec dehors.


----------



## scaryfan (13 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés ! Je suis depuis hier en train de bosser sur un artwork pour une (grande) marque de voiture, sous CS4 !
> *Pas loin de 80 calques, un fichier de 280mo (un grand format de doc) !*
> Et mon petit 13" se porte à  merveille ! Avec Illustrator en tache de fond, Safari, Suitcase (et pas loin de 500 polices actives), Itunes pour le son et C4D !
> 
> No soucy



Ha oui... quand même !!! 
Ça me rappelle mon PC d'il y a 2 mois...  ... ramant avec des photos de 6 Mo... :sleep:


----------



## aquafafa (13 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> tu es un bon cobbaye toi  (ne jamais prendre les revA : la preuve avec les derniers imac i5/i7 )
> J'en ai fait les frais aussi avec mon Macbookpro de 2007.
> 
> Moi je serais toi, j'attendrai les revB. Enfin c'est toi qui voit...



Moi personnellement, j'attends depuis octobre dernier pour switcher, tout le monde me dit d'attendre encore quelques semaines pour prendre le nouveau, et toi tu dis que les rev A sont mauvais. qu'il faut attendre la rev B . La rev B du MBP i5 i7 se fera encore 8 mois plus tard, franchement je vais pas attendre un an en tout pour m'acheter ce mbp.

Si je suis ce que tu dis c'est qu'il vaut mieux que j'achète un actuel ou que j'attende  la rev B c'est çà??

eclaire moi merci


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2010)

Perso, je ne crois que très moyennement en ces histoires de révision a, b, c, etc...

Il faudrait déjà définir ce qu'est une révision a, à partir de quels critères on peut définir que telle révision en est une ou pas.

Est-ce que le simple fait de changer d'architecture processeur en fait une révision a, et qu'est-ce que cela peut faire ?

Le problèmes touchant les nouveaux iMac sont à ma connaissance dus à des problèmes de dalles et de carte graphique, manifestement, mais sans rapport avec les nouveaux processeurs. Et encore, seule une partie de ces iMac est touchée.

Je pense qu'il faut juger du type de composants changés et de leur nombre.

Le mieux, c'est de ne pas se précipiter sur ces nouveaux MBP dès leur commercialisation, patienter quelques semaines pour que les premiers retours et les premiers tests apparaissent sur le net. Parce que pour le moment, on ne sait pas vraiment de quoi on parle (à savoir comment seront ces nouveaux MBP).


----------



## aquafafa (13 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Perso, je ne crois que très moyennement en ces histoires de révision a, b, c, etc...
> 
> Il faudrait déjà définir ce qu'est une révision a, à partir de quels critères on peut définir que telle révision en est une ou pas.
> 
> ...



c'est sur. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre un peu les tests et les retours.

 Le problème qui pourrait se poser c'est que le temps que tous ces tests arrivent le mbp se retrouve en rupture de stock , alors là je ne retiendrais pas mes larmes...

peuchère Aquafafa! peuchère beaucoup de monde...


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> Le problème qui pourrait se poser c'est que le temps que tous ces tests arrivent le mbp se retrouve en rupture de stock , alors là je ne retiendrais pas mes larmes...


Pas forcément, mais c'est une éventualité.


----------



## aquafafa (13 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pas forcément, mais c'est une éventualité.



oui comme tu dis! 

mais etant donné que je suis pas particulièrement chanceuse ...ça risque d'être plutôt une très forte probabilité plutôt qu'une éventualité...


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2010)

Ca va dépendre de quand ils vont sortir, de la demande, d'éventuelles ruptures de stocks en composants... Mais la demande en portables est généralement forte durant le deuxième trimestre, il y a plutôt intérêt à ce que ces nouveaux MBP sortent avant.


----------



## aquafafa (13 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ca va dépendre de quand ils vont sortir, de la demande, d'éventuelles ruptures de stocks en composants... Mais la demande en portables est généralement forte durant le deuxième trimestre, il y a plutôt intérêt à ce que ces nouveaux MBP sortent avant.



oui "vénérable sage" espérons, bonne journée à toi ! merci pour ta réactivité.


----------



## thebignicos (13 Janvier 2010)

bon moi je vais commander mon 15" @ 2.66Ghz avec 500go à 7200tr/min et ecran antireflet. je vais pas poirauté 6 mois


----------



## xao85 (13 Janvier 2010)

J'ai une question j'ai deux disques externe: un en fire wire 800 relié a mon MacBook pro et un en 400 chaîné à l'autre. Est ce que si je garde la même configuration de câblage ça marchera vu que le port fire wire 400 a disparu???


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi je trouve quand même dégueulasse de payer un MBP 15" dans les 1700 EUR en sachant qu'un nouveau va bientôt sortir et que ces 1700 EUR vont se voir greffer des remises de 400 EUR... Ça la fout mal quoi.

Pourquoi Apple nous prend pour des vaches à lait ? Pourquoi ils se permettent de sortir leur machines 4 mois après les autres ? Ils croient qu'on va leur baver dessus éternellement ? Moi j'en ai marre.

C'est très énervant. J'ai envie d'aller faire un tour dans la boutique de Montpellier et leur taper dessus. Mieux : je pense qu'avec des copines on va attendre un "GENIUS" pour le choper à la sortie et le contraindre par la force de nous donner une date de sortie ! Il va souffrir !


----------



## ratur0 (13 Janvier 2010)

Et voila, j'a craqué, j'ai acheté mon premier Macbook Pro 13" 

Mon ancien PC portable étant en panne, je ne pouvais plus attendre. De toute façon je n'attendais pas énormément de la nouvelle gamme. La puissance du CPU je m'en fous. Je voulais juste attendre de voir s'il aurait une meilleure carte graphique et une meilleure résolution d'écran (peu probable).

Enfin voila, déballage en cours


----------



## Fil de Brume (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi je suis content, j'ai reçu ce matin mon caméscope HD panasonic HDC-SD200, ça va me permettre de faire joujou en attendant l'achat d'un MBP...

Et puis j'ai toujours un iMac en attendant...


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai une question j'ai deux disques externe: un en fire wire 800 relié a mon MacBook pro et un en 400 chaîné à l'autre. Est ce que si je garde la même configuration de câblage ça marchera vu que le port fire wire 400 a disparu???



si j'ai bien compris tu as 2 MacBook reliés un en 800 (9 broches) et l'autre en 400 (6 broches) avec tes deux disque durs?

si tu remplaces celui qui est chainé en 400, comme il y'a plus de 400 chez Apple, il va falloir acheter un câble 400>800 (6 broches > 9 broches). regarde si Belkin en vende mais je crois que ça se vend.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------




ratur0 a dit:


> Et voila, j'a craqué, j'ai acheté mon premier Macbook Pro 13"
> 
> Mon ancien PC portable étant en panne, je ne pouvais plus attendre. De toute façon je n'attendais pas énormément de la nouvelle gamme. La puissance du CPU je m'en fous. Je voulais juste attendre de voir s'il aurait une meilleure carte graphique et une meilleure résolution d'écran (peu probable).
> 
> Enfin voila, déballage en cours



c'est cool 
Profites-en bien. dis toi que tu as fais le bon choix. Si on a besoin on passe à l'acte. si on peut attendre on attends tout simplement.


----------



## aquafafa (13 Janvier 2010)

que pensez vous de ça??

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FB986F/A?mco=MTEzOTY5MzI

merci


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> que pensez vous de ça??
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FB986F/A?mco=MTEzOTY5MzI
> 
> merci



Je pense que le disque dur 5400 est beaucoup trop lent et l'écran brillant défonce les yeux si tu dois passer beaucoup de temps sur ton PC. C'est une horreur, il réfléchi absolument la moindre source de lumière. Ça fait très glossy et bling-bling : c'est beau, mais pas fait pour travailler.

Sinon la machine assure.


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Moi je trouve quand même dégueulasse de payer un MBP 15" dans les 1700 EUR en sachant qu'un nouveau va bientôt sortir et que ces 1700 EUR vont se voir greffer des remises de 400 EUR... Ça la fout mal quoi.
> 
> Pourquoi Apple nous prend pour des vaches à lait ?* Pourquoi ils se permettent de sortir leur machines 4 mois après les autres* ? Ils croient qu'on va leur baver dessus éternellement ? Moi j'en ai marre.
> 
> C'est très énervant. J'ai envie d'aller faire un tour dans la boutique de Montpellier et leur taper dessus. Mieux : je pense qu'avec des copines on va attendre un "GENIUS" pour le choper à la sortie et le contraindre par la force de nous donner une date de sortie ! Il va souffrir !



Pour info, les i3/i5/i7 viennent juste d'être dévoilés et tu ne trouveras aucun portable les intégrant...
A la différence d'Apple, Sony & co ont annoncés qu'ils les intègrerait mais c'est tout, ils ne sont pas pour autant dispo...
Si le mbp est màj en Avril, ok, mais s'il est màj fin janvier/février, il sera dans le troupeau des autres marques...


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je pense que *le disque dur 5400 est beaucoup trop lent*



c'est un peu hâtif comme affirmation... beaucoup me semble exagéré.


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est un peu hâtif comme affirmation... beaucoup me semble exagéré.



Et j'ajouterais que beaucoup travaillent avec un écran glossy... débat éternel qui a déjà sévit sur la plupart des forums.... Et puis tout dépend de quel travail on parle


----------



## thebignicos (13 Janvier 2010)

par contre j'ai un des premier sony en X black et bien c'est for jolie pour le noir et le côté brillant des photos mais par contre pour bosser en exterieur ou juste dos a une fenêtre et bien bonjour la galère pour moi c'est fini les écrans brillant !


----------



## xao85 (13 Janvier 2010)

En fait ce que je voulais dire est ce que les MacBook pro ont un bus bus 400 malgré l'absence du port. Car l'avantage du fire wire c'est de chainer les disques entre eux pour ne pas avoir a utiliser 36 port sur l'ordinateur. Car si les nouveaux sortent, je me rabatterai peut être sur l'ancienne gamme.


----------



## carbonyle (13 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> que pensez vous de ça??
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FB986F/A?mco=MTEzOTY5MzI
> 
> merci



J'attends une bonne occaz pour un 15" antireflet et j'y go je pense. DONC SI Y A UN ANTIREFLET, VOUS ME LE LAISSEZ SVP!!


----------



## xao85 (13 Janvier 2010)

A l'heure actuelle j'ai un disque dur400 chaîne sur un   Un autre disque dur qui lui est relié en 800 a l'ordinateur. Et jaimerai bien garder ce système si je change dordi.


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> En fait ce que je voulais dire est ce que les MacBook pro ont un bus bus 400 malgré l'absence du port. Car l'avantage du fire wire c'est de chainer les disques entre eux pour ne pas avoir a utiliser 36 port sur l'ordinateur. Car si les nouveaux sortent, je me rabatterai peut être sur l'ancienne gamme.



Oui tout à fait ils ont bus 400. mais faut un câble spécial comme je l'ai dis taleur.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai une question j'ai deux disques externe: un en fire wire 800 relié a mon MacBook pro et un en 400 chaîné à l'autre. Est ce que si je garde la même configuration de câblage ça marchera vu que le port fire wire 400 a disparu???



Ben si ça marche jusqu'à présent, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela ne marchera plus avec un MBP sans firewire 400 (puisque tu n'utilises de toute façon plus ce port FW400 du MBP dans le schéma actuel).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> c'est un peu hâtif comme affirmation... beaucoup me semble exagéré.



Voilà. Ils sont bêtes chez Apple, ils devraient mettre un DD de 15000 rpm. L'autonomie ne serait plus que de 30 min, mais avec la chaleur dégagée, cela laisse le temps de faire un peu de cuisine japonaise.


----------



## Fil de Brume (13 Janvier 2010)

Entre un DD de 5400 et un DD de 7200, on perd beaucoup en autonomie ?
(C'est une vrai question, hein ? J'en sais rien du tout ^^)


----------



## Verl (13 Janvier 2010)

Non tu perdras en moyenne 10 minutes d'autonomie avec un 7200 autant dire négligeable.
Par contre, tu auras sans doute une nuisance sonore plus importante et des vibrations peuvent se faire légèrement  ressentir. Le temps d'accès et la rapidité sont néanmoins accrues.


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2010)

Et celui ci
13' 2,53 avec 250 Go DD ?


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et j'ajouterais que beaucoup travaillent avec un écran glossy... débat éternel qui a déjà sévit sur la plupart des forums.... Et puis tout dépend de quel travail on parle



+1


----------



## Fil de Brume (13 Janvier 2010)

Ben alors personnellement le 5400 me suffira amplement


----------



## hellric (13 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> que pensez vous de ça??
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/FB986F/A?mco=MTEzOTY5MzI
> 
> merci


Eh bien si je pouvais avoir celui-là à ce prix-là je le prendrais, dommage qu'il n'y ait jamais rien sur le refurb belge.
Réfléchis bien à ton usage à cause de l'écran brillant, mais si tu ne comptes pas beaucoup l'utiliser en extérieur fonce


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

le 5400tr/min suffit amplement , de plus pourquoi prendre une option 7200tr/min alors que dans 1 an tu auras de bons SSD pour des prix corrects ? .


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Montage audio & video : 7200 sans hésiter une seule seconde. Il ne faut pas raconter de bêtises, j'ai un 5400 et un 7200 sur deux portables différents, et les vibrations ne se ressentent pas du tout. Pareil pour la température. Ce genre de choses se mesurent avec une sonde pour voir quelque chose, au niveau du ressenti humain on ne peut pas.

Par contre, niveau vitesse de lancement des programmes, traitement de fichiers lourds : le 7200 bat à tous les niveaux le 5400. Normal.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Faut pas pousser : Un 5400tr suffit pour toutes les utilisations , de plus , ca chauffe moins et on le sent .


----------



## Verl (13 Janvier 2010)

Je veux pas te contredire mais le "On ne peut pas au niveau humain....."
Tu serais étonné, pourquoi crois-tu qu'on visse les disques durs? et pour la plupart on met du caoutchouc pour amortir.

Le problème des macbook, c'est que tout est tellement compacté que la propagation des vibrations se fait plus facilement. Nombreuses sont les critiques à ce sujet, notamment sur macway dans les avis consommateur (certains bien sur exagèrent). Bien sur, d'une marque à l'autre ou même fabrication à une autre, ces paramètres changent. Outre cet aspet, ne pas oublier que la chaleur est plus élevée dans ces disques durs, et donc la dissipation thermique est moins grande. 

Les macbook ne possède pas une bonne dissipation ce qui a pour effet que le temps de vie de ces disques est moins longues (bien sur, cela peut être négligeable).
Par contre, oui la différence d'accès est nette et non négligeable.

Tu peux très bien tombé sur un 7200 bien conçu, avec le rapport bruit(et vibration) bien calibré.


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

J'ai deux SONY VAIO 5400 & 7200, exactement les mêmes PC. L'un des deux 5400 a cramé et donc je l'avais remplacé par un 7200.

Aucune vibration supplémentaire, aucune chaleur supplémentaire : pour l'humain. Vous posez votre joue sur les surfaces je peux vous dire que vous ne sentez rien ! Aucune surchauffe ! Maintenant, c'est sûr qu'il y en a une, mais elle n'est pas perceptible pour l'homme tel quel : avec sa main ou autre...

Par contre c'est beaucoup plus rapide ! Vraiment ! Et c'est d'ailleurs logique, il tourne plus vite !


----------



## Fabien_smv (13 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés ! Je suis depuis hier en train de bosser sur un artwork pour une (grande) marque de voiture, sous CS4 !
> Pas loin de 80 calques, un fichier de 280mo (un grand format de doc) !
> Et mon petit 13" se porte à  merveille ! Avec Illustrator en tache de fond, Safari, Suitcase (et pas loin de 500 polices actives), Itunes pour le son et C4D !
> 
> No soucy


Le ventilateur du mac tourne à fond avec tout ça, non ?


Perso, je pense que je ne vais plus tenir très longtemps (surtout que les macbook pro core i7 revA ne m'intéressent pas du tout).
J'attends de voir un Macbook Pro glossy pour me déterminer (déjà vu le mat).


----------



## xao85 (13 Janvier 2010)

Des MacBook pro Core i5 aurait été apercu. Cf macG. Je vous voit déjà tous baV.


----------



## fxserafino (13 Janvier 2010)

Intel vient de faire une belle bourde ...

Nouveau MacBook Pro confirmé donc ...


----------



## shooby (13 Janvier 2010)

Les voilà !!!:rateau:


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas trop tôt ..... Enoooorme


----------



## shooby (13 Janvier 2010)

Une petite MAJ du store un Mercredi ? ahahah qui sais !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Yes !

Je crois qu'on va les avoir bientôt alors .


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Et là, ça me foutrait les boules pour ceux qui ont craqués !

Les nouveaux MBP arrivent ! Ouuuaiiis !!!


----------



## carbonyle (13 Janvier 2010)

Vous les sentez pour quand? Parce que j'étais prêt à sortir la CB pour en prendre un actuel.... :rose:


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Vous les sentez pour quand? Parce que j'étais prêt à sortir la CB pour en prendre un actuel.... :rose:



le 26/27 :rateau: avec disponibilité mi février ! livraison fin février ....


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Ils arrivent à la fin du mois à la fin du concours d'Intel.
Donc je pense aux alentours du 27 janvier !


----------



## carbonyle (13 Janvier 2010)

Ouaah je peux pas tenir un mois et demi :hein: Sorry guys, I'm weak ...


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Ouaah je peux pas tenir un mois et demi :hein: Sorry guys, I'm weak ...



VAS Y DÉCONNES PAS ! ACHÈTES PAS ! ATTENDS !
Sérieux, vas pas acheter un MBP maintenant alors qu'ils sont là dès la fin de février ! Tous beaux ! Tous frais ! Puissants ! Magnifiques ! Rien que pour nous ! Pour notre plaisir !

Vive Apple ! Vive Steeve JOBS ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Goldenboy (13 Janvier 2010)

bon après un achat d'un imac 27 qui n'a toujours pas de problème pour l'instant, j'attend avec impatience l'arrivé des nouveau macbook pro pour investir également dans un macbook pro 15 pouces.

vivement qu'il sorte mon bébé imac se sentira moins seul après


----------



## polaroid62 (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est parfait ça. Quelqu'un a t-il déja acheté sur le site ICLG? j'ai vu qu'ils proposent de payer en plusieurs fois ce qui m'interesserait fortement.


----------



## carbonyle (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> VAS Y DÉCONNES PAS ! ACHÈTES PAS ! ATTENDS !
> Sérieux, vas pas acheter un MBP maintenant alors qu'ils sont là dès la fin de février ! Tous beaux ! Tous frais ! Puissants ! Magnifiques ! Rien que pour nous ! Pour notre plaisir !
> 
> Vive Apple ! Vive Steeve JOBS ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Les actuels sont déjà suffisamment puissants pour moi :rose: Et j'ai plus d'ordi, il est mourru...c'est rude  Apple, déchaineur de passion


----------



## aquafafa (13 Janvier 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Intel vient de faire une belle bourde ...
> 
> Nouveau MacBook Pro confirmé donc ...



c'est pas une escroquerie ça?? sources ?? parce que la ça serait de mauvais gout....

moi je pencherai pour dire qu ils risquent de les mettre sur le store d'ici peu de temps , et qu'ils seront dispo et livrables qu'apres le 26 ou 27 voire mi février.

Mais déja rien que le fait de pouvoir le commander ça rendrait l'attente moins dure...


----------



## Goldenboy (13 Janvier 2010)

j'espere qu'il seront la très vite , car j'en aurai besoin d'un avant le 25 février.


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> c'est pas une escroquerie ça?? sources ?? parce que la ça serait de mauvais gout....
> 
> moi je pencherai pour dire qu ils risquent de les mettre sur le store d'ici peu de temps , et qu'ils seront dispo et livrables qu'apres le 26 ou 27 voire mi février.
> 
> Mais déja rien que le fait de pouvoir le commander ça rendrait l'attente moins dure...


Oui, et aussi de connaître les caractéristiques des modèles 

Mais mardi prochain nous serons le 19 ... ça m'étonnerait qu'ils les mettents en ligne seulement une semaine avant le 26 ! Ils attendront probablement pour frapper un grand coup et tout sortir en même temps (Tablette, MBP, annonce de OS 4, feature de Mac OS 10.7....) oula je m'emporte un peu :love:


----------



## fxserafino (13 Janvier 2010)

Je me suis inscrit sur le site d'Intel et effectivement il y a bien les nouveau MacBook Pro core I5 a gagner ...

L'information est donc sur a 100% desormais !!!!

C'est un peu la folie ...


----------



## shooby (13 Janvier 2010)

Intel HD = carte graphique intégrée AU CHIPSET ???? NOOOOOOON :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Je doute qu'intel puisse faire une bourde pareille (cad en mettant des MBP n'existant pas réellement) , je pense qu'ils vont arriver donc .


----------



## fxserafino (13 Janvier 2010)

shooby a dit:


> Intel HD = carte graphique intégrée AU CHIPSET ???? NOOOOOOON :sleep:



Perso quand je lis la phrase je comprend que pour participer au concours il faut repondre au questionnaire sur la carte Intel HD, et non pas qu'il est intégré dans le MacBook Pro


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

Une GRANDE nouveauté aussi selon la photo du mac présenter  :

Il s'agit d'un modèle 15" mais quand on observe le dock ... il est bien plus petit qu'habituellement. On peut donc espérer de nouvelles résolutions sur ce modèle (faut vraiment regarder dans le détail looool)


----------



## shooby (13 Janvier 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Perso quand je lis la phrase je comprend que pour participer au concours il faut repondre au questionnaire sur la carte Intel HD, et non pas qu'il est intégré dans le MacBook Pro



Oh putin oui j'avais mal lu  ouf !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------

Intel ou comment relancer un buzz !


----------



## fxserafino (13 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Une GRANDE nouveauté aussi selon la photo du mac présenter  :
> 
> Il s'agit d'un modèle 15" mais quand on observe le dock ... il est bien plus petit qu'habituellement. On peut donc espérer de nouvelles résolutions sur ce modèle (faut vraiment regarder dans le détail looool)




Excuse moi, mais la je pense que tu vas vraiment trop loin


----------



## tazevil666 (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Montage audio & video : 7200 sans hésiter une seule seconde. Il ne faut pas raconter de bêtises, j'ai un 5400 et un 7200 sur deux portables différents, et les vibrations ne se ressentent pas du tout. Pareil pour la température. Ce genre de choses se mesurent avec une sonde pour voir quelque chose, au niveau du ressenti humain on ne peut pas.
> 
> Par contre, niveau vitesse de lancement des programmes, traitement de fichiers lourds : le 7200 bat à tous les niveaux le 5400. Normal.



En parlant de bêtises, c'est un peu raccourci comme discours çà : tout dépend du modèle, de la marque, de l'autonomie ! Idem pour la température et la dissipation  de chaleur ! Concernant les debits, avec les nouvelles normes de bande passante, certains modèles 5400 tour récents passes bien largement au dessus des 7200 tr ! Plus difficile à intégrer dans ses derniers, à cause du nombre de plateau !

Y'a qu'a prendre le *WD Scorpio Blue 500Go* ! C'est un 5400 tr et pourtant bien plus performant que le dernier Seagate Momentus 500go à 7200tr ! Je parle même pas du bruit (tout simplement aucuns), idem pour les vibrations, et concernant la dissipation de chaleur ! C'est tout simplement ce qui se fait de mieux  Je dis çà, je dis rien ! (Et en plus y coute 30euros de moins)



fxserafino a dit:


> Je me suis inscrit sur le site d'Intel et effectivement il y a bien les nouveau MacBook Pro core I5 a gagner ...
> 
> L'information est donc sur a 100% desormais !!!!
> 
> C'est un peu la folie ...




Euh vous avez bien lu ??? Perso je trouve pas ca si réjouissant ! Dans l'euphorie générale... vous avez raté une ligne ... et pas des moindre 
Je cite *"Technologie graphique Intel HD intégrée"* ! Sachant que le jeu porte sur cette info... ca fait peur ! Intégré dans le nouveau MBP ... probablement ! :mouais:


----------



## Fil de Brume (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi je me demande toujours si je vais acheter un iMac pour remplacer mon ancien iMac, ou si je vais donner mon iMac et me prendre un MBP 

Mais je penche un peu plus pour un MBP, pour la portabilité, et pour changer un peu de mon iMac actuel  Je veux quelque chose de neuf, de beau, qui change... ^^

Et puis si je prend la garantie FNAC avec échange à neuf, bah tant pis si j'essuie les plâtres des nouveaux modèles, je me le ferais échanger par un autre ^^

(Bon pour ça faut soit que je prenne un MBP standard soit que la FNAC accepte de me commander un MBP personnalisé ^^ Car je pencherais plutôt pour un modèle Mat pour le confort d'utilisation, et pour le DD à choisir entre 5400 et 7200, peut-être le 7200 car je fais de la vidéo...)

Concernant le jeu, moi ce que je lis c'est que les nouveaux processeurs intel intègreront un chipset graphique. Après, plusieurs choses en découlent :

- ce chipset est peut-être bien, on sait pas tant qu'on n'a pas de bench, de test
- il est intégré ok, mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il sera activé, rien n'empêche apple d'y mettre autre chose en plus. Question : le chipset core 2 duo intègre une nvidia 9400M, ou alors c'est un rajout d'apple ?
- comme sur les anciens, sur les MBP moyen de gamme il y aura peut-être aussi deux chipset vidéos, dont un de nvidia.

Donc attendons... wait and see...


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je doute qu'intel puisse faire une bourde pareille (cad en mettant des MBP n'existant pas réellement) , je pense qu'ils vont arriver donc .



Cela semble évident, maintenant qu'on passe au stade supérieur à la "rumeur", il ne reste qu'à attendre :love:


----------



## shooby (13 Janvier 2010)

Apple store ferme toi !


----------



## roadkiller (13 Janvier 2010)

Il y a aussi une autre hypothèse à ce Intel HD : Celui du double chip graphique à switch matériel comme l'a montré Asus lors du CES si je ne m'abuse ! 

En tout cas ce nouveau macbook tomberait à pic vu que je comptais changer mon laptop aussi ^^


----------



## theplayer777 (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi je dis, Apple va être bien fâché contre Intel, à moins que cela soit fait exprès, mais je pense qu'Apple aurait préféré annoncer la nouvelle...


Nouveau contentieux Apple/Intel? Peut-être que comme punition Apple ne va pas intégrer de puce Intel dans ses prochains ordinateurs! Le retour des PowerBook! 

Bon ok j'arrête... cela dit c'est plutôt une bonne nouvelle tout ça! Me réjouis de voir ce que vont donner ces nouveaux MBP


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui ben moi je suis très content qu'Intel grille la politesse à Apple ! Parce que leur politique commerciale où aucune information ne filtre, moi j'en ai ras la casquette !

J'adore leurs produits mais je déteste leur communication qui me met hors de moi


----------



## thebignicos (13 Janvier 2010)

bon du coup vont être obligé de communiquer la !


----------



## roadkiller (13 Janvier 2010)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sens bien le 26 janvier, en même temps que la future tablette et peut être aussi une ou 2 MAJ logicielle .. 

Le truc en grandes pompes à la Apple quoi, avec steeve en pull/jean présentant sa keynote avec son Iphone ^^


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> bon du coup vont être obligé de communiquer la !


Alors là je ne pense pas ! Ils vont garder le silence jusqu'à la date prévue !

C'est pas leur genre de communiquer sur un futur produit .... Même lorsqu'il y a des fuites, Apple préfère nier.


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Qu'est ce qu'ils sont cons chez Apple alors ! Vraiment des gros cons !
J'ai envie de m'arracher les cheveux quand je pense à la méthode de communication !

Je veux mon nouveau MBP !!! Mon PRÉCIIIIIIIEUUUX !!!!!!!!!


----------



## theplayer777 (13 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Alors là je ne pense pas ! Ils vont garder le silence jusqu'à la date prévue !
> 
> C'est pas leur genre de communiquer sur un futur produit .... Même lorsqu'il y a des fuites, Apple préfère nier.



Nier, je ne pense pas... ne rien dire, certainement


----------



## aquafafa (13 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> bon du coup vont être obligé de communiquer la !



esperons ...


----------



## roadkiller (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'ils sont cons chez Apple alors ! Vraiment des gros cons !
> J'ai envie de m'arracher les cheveux quand je pense à la méthode de communication !
> 
> Je veux mon nouveau MBP !!! Mon PRÉCIIIIIIIEUUUX !!!!!!!!!



Bien au contraire c'est particulièrement intelligent de leur part car ça permet à la fois de créer un effet de buzz et pouvoir en même temps tester les réactions du marché face au nouveau produit ! Tout bénéf pour eux, exercice de patience pour nous


----------



## tazevil666 (13 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Bien au contraire c'est particulièrement intelligent de leur part car ça permet à la fois de créer un effet de buzz et pouvoir en même temps tester les réactions du marché face au nouveau produit ! Tout bénéf pour eux, exercice de patience pour nous



Bon bah va falloir que je réfléchisse à tout çà sérieusement ! lol
J'ai jusqu'au 22 pour savoir si je ramène mon MBP à la Fnac, avant le délai des fameux 15 jours de rétractation ...  suspense...
J'ai l'ai fin maintenant !


----------



## Sylow (13 Janvier 2010)

tout vient a point qui sait attendre ! 

Wait and see, le 26 on va en savoir bien plus !  Mais le intel HD me fait fait peur, enfin pour vous  perso moi j'ai la chance d'avoir les 9600


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

@ OLALA!  Vu ta réaction, ils ne sont pas si con que ça...


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

La question que je me pose surtout c'est :

*Va t-on arriver à 100 pages sur ce post avant la sortie des MBP ? * :love:

(2 pages par jour ... encore 15 jours .... 30 pages .... allez un ptit effort sinon on y arrivera pas :rateau: )


----------



## shenrone (13 Janvier 2010)

Au final on parle des MBP (c'est normal c'est le forum) mais j'espère que cette maj profitera au MBA aussi


----------



## frankix (13 Janvier 2010)

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit, mais sur la pub Intel, on dirait qu'ils ont utilisé un vieux Mbp pour la photo où on le voit ouvert. On dirait pas le clavier des unybody.


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> @ OLALA!  Vu ta réaction, ils ne sont pas si con que ça...



Ça veut dire quoi ça ?

Allez Apple ! On veut nos MBP ! Sérieux j'en peux plus là... J'en suis complètement malade... J'y pense nuit et jour. J'arrête pas de regarder les vidéos de présentation en boucle ! Cette nuit j'ai même rêvé que j'écrivais sur mon nouveau MBP 15" !

Le réveil a été difficile... :rose:


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Au final on parle des MBP (c'est normal c'est le forum) mais j'espère que cette maj profitera au MBA aussi



Le MacBook Air est aussi passer au rouge chez consomac (ça ne veut pas forcément dire grand chose mais c'est toujours un signe...)

Pourquoi pas une petite MAJ par la même occasion ... Mais je vois plutôt le MBA recevoir une MAJ fin février par simple fermeture du store (enfin c'est mon idée)


----------



## theplayer777 (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi ça ?
> 
> Allez Apple ! On veut nos MBP ! Sérieux j'en peux plus là... J'en suis complètement malade... J'y pense nuit et jour. J'arrête pas de regarder les vidéos de présentation en boucle ! Cette nuit j'ai même rêvé que j'écrivais sur mon nouveau MBP 15" !
> 
> Le réveil a été difficile... :rose:



à ce rythme là, il faudra bientôt te passer une jolie blouse blanche... tu sais, celle où on attache les bras dans le dos


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Par contre je viens de trouver une astuce !
Je vais l'acheter en éducation ! Je vais ainsi économiser 200 EUR !

Trop bien !


----------



## tazevil666 (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est chaud là !!! lol Vite vite, du Prozac !!!


----------



## kaiser29 (13 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi c'est marque "tirage au sort de decembre" ?
soit cette annonce st vieille, soit le nouveau MBP sort en decembre 2010 :afraid:


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

Ça veut dire que peu de marques arrive à créer un engoument pareil sur un produit qui n'existe officiellement pas...
Et leur stratégie marcketing est fabuleuse pour ça... Un produit annoncé à l'avance c'est moins bien, on s'y attend... "ah ça yest il est sorti... La config? Je la connais déjà... etc etc". Et puis ça fait parler d'Apple, et Apple aime bien que l'on parle d'elle .

Allez tu veux une autre bonne nouvelle ? Passe par le site de l'ofup et tu auras presque les tarifs refurb...


----------



## hellric (13 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Il y a aussi une autre hypothèse à ce Intel HD : Celui du double chip graphique à switch matériel comme l'a montré Asus lors du CES si je ne m'abuse !
> 
> En tout cas ce nouveau macbook tomberait à pic vu que je comptais changer mon laptop aussi ^^


Si Apple utilise les Arrandale Core i5 , le GPU Intel HD est d'office dedans puisqu'il est intégré sur le die du processeur, et je ne pense pas qu'Intel en fera une version spéciale pour Apple.
Mais il me paraît tout aussi évident qu'un second GPU externe sera présent, genre Geforce GT240M ou Radeon 4670 ou 5650. Pour les applications légères ce GPU intel permettra d'avoir une excellente autonomie et pour les applications lourdes le GPU externe devrait prendre le relais, reste à voir si on pourra passer d'un à l'autre sans changer de session cette fois...


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est quoi le site de l'ofub ?


----------



## golastar (13 Janvier 2010)

Et pourquoi pas mardi prochain ..???

Finalement mise à jour mineure ou majeure ??


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ça veut dire que peu de marques arrive à créer un engoument pareil sur un produit qui n'existe officiellement pas...
> Et leur stratégie marcketing est fabuleuse pour ça... Un produit annoncé à l'avance c'est moins bien, on s'y attend... "ah ça yest il est sorti... La config? Je la connais déjà... etc etc". Et puis ça fait parler d'Apple, et Apple aime bien que l'on parle d'elle .
> 
> Allez tu veux une autre bonne nouvelle ? Passe par le site de l'ofup et tu auras presque les tarifs refurb...



Faut pas pousser non plus ... Le refurb propose souvent des reductions de 15/20%
L'ofup ne propose que 10% ... contre 8% pour l'Apple Store Education.

L'offre la plus avantageuse sans avoir un appareil reconditionné, c'est l'Apple on Campus (12%)
... Ou alors l'ADC Student (20%) mais il faut payer 100 euros pour en bénéficier (avantageux à partir d'une machine de 1600 euros je crois)


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Comme quoi Apple nous prend pour des vaches à lait !
S'il peut faire de bons prix pour les étudiants il devrait le faire aussi pour nous !

D'ailleurs, il devrait le faire pour les moins de 25 ans ! Le reste c'est des vieux, et les vieux ils n'ont pas besoin de réductions !


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Comme quoi Apple nous prend pour des vaches à lait !
> S'il peut faire de bons prix pour les étudiants il devrait le faire aussi pour nous !
> 
> D'ailleurs, il devrait le faire pour les moins de 25 ans ! Le reste c'est des vieux, et les vieux ils n'ont pas besoin de réductions !


Un peu rapide comme raisonnement quand même !
Des moins de 25 ans qui bossent et qui gagnent bien leur vie il y en a .... des gens de 26 ans qui viennent de sortir des études et qui sontau chomage, il y en a aussi 

Pour ma part, je profite d'être encore étudiant pour l'Apple on Campus :love:


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> La question que je me pose surtout c'est :
> 
> *Va t-on arriver à 100 pages sur ce post avant la sortie des MBP ? * :love:
> 
> (2 pages par jour ... encore 15 jours .... 30 pages .... allez un ptit effort sinon on y arrivera pas :rateau: )



Pour résumer à ceux qui ont la flème de lire les 61 pages précédente : 

Les prochains MacBook Pro auront des proco intel i5 ou i7. après on en sait rien...
Pour la date de sortie : soit le 26 janvier ou le 9 février. sinon guetter l'Apple store online tout les mardi. 
Voilà j'espère avoir tout* résumé*


----------



## carbonyle (13 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pour résumer à ceux qui ont la flème de lire les 61 pages précédente :
> 
> Les prochains MacBook Pro auront des proco intel i5 ou i7. après on en sait rien...
> Pour la date de sortie : soit le 26 janvier ou le 9 février. sinon guetter l'Apple store online tout les mardi.
> Voilà j'espère avoir tout* résumé*



C'est grave ça! Ça tient en 3 lignes mais on en est à 60 pages


----------



## theplayer777 (13 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pour résumer à ceux qui ont la flème de lire les 61 pages précédente :
> 
> Les prochains MacBook Pro auront des proco intel i5 ou i7. après on en sait rien...
> Pour la date de sortie : soit le 26 janvier ou le 9 février. sinon guetter l'Apple store online tout les mardi.
> Voilà j'espère avoir tout* résumé*



Si on regarde un peu, les mises à jour de l'Apple store ne se sont pas toujours déroulées un mardi... loin de là! après si on se base sur les dernières en effet, c'était le cas!

En gros, faut aller faire un tour tous les soirs sur l'Apple store avant d'aller se coucher


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Si on regarde un peu, les mises à jour de l'Apple store ne se sont pas toujours déroulées un mardi... loin de là! après si on se base sur les dernières en effet, c'était le cas!
> 
> En gros, faut aller faire un tour tous les soirs sur l'Apple store avant d'aller se coucher


Ah bon ?
De quel MAJ parles-tu alors ?

Si elles ne sont pas accompagnés d'une présentation de type keynote, c'est souvent le mardi qui est utilisé... je suis l'actualité Apple depuis début 2006 et je n'ai pas souvenir de grosses MAJ matérielles en pleine semaine.

Après je me trompe peut-être :rose:


----------



## tazevil666 (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Comme quoi Apple nous prend pour des vaches à lait !
> S'il peut faire de bons prix pour les étudiants il devrait le faire aussi pour nous !
> 
> D'ailleurs, il devrait le faire pour les moins de 25 ans ! Le reste c'est des vieux, et les vieux ils n'ont pas besoin de réductions !




Et ben décidément, encore une fois un peu réducteur comme remarque ! C'est pas la première fois en plus ... :mouais:

Je ne sais pas d'où t'es venu l'idée que déjà au dessus de 25 ans on était vieux... 
Et encore moins celle qui te permet de dire que les "vieux" n'ont pas besoin de réduction ! Je vois pas vraiment pour quelles raisons... mais passons ! Plutôt que de passer tes nuits à rêver de ton nouveau MBP, prends un calmant et dors un peu, ca te permettra de dire moins de conneries demain !


----------



## theplayer777 (13 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> De quel MAJ parles-tu alors ?
> 
> Si elles ne sont pas accompagnés d'une présentation de type keynote, c'est *souvent* le mardi qui est utilisé... je suis l'actualité Apple depuis début 2006 et je n'ai pas souvenir de grosses MAJ matérielles en pleine semaine.
> ...



Voilà, tu l'as dit toi-même c'est souvent le cas... mais il me semble que dès fois c'était aussi un mercredi ou jeudi, notamment pour les MB (celui que j'ai actuellement) sortis en 2006... je peux me tromper ça remonte à loin, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons... à vérifier


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> De quel MAJ parles-tu alors ?
> 
> Si elles ne sont pas accompagnés d'une présentation de type keynote, c'est souvent le mardi qui est utilisé... je suis l'actualité Apple depuis début 2006 et je n'ai pas souvenir de grosses MAJ matérielles en pleine semaine.
> ...



il y'a eu des mise à jour le jeudi... mais c'était il y'a fort longtemps


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Voilà, tu l'as dit toi-même c'est souvent le cas... mais il me semble que dès fois c'était aussi un mercredi ou jeudi, notamment pour les MB (celui que j'ai actuellement) sortis en 2006... je peux me tromper ça remonte à loin, mais si mes souvenirs sont bons... à vérifier



Même si j'ai un gros doute, j'espère que tes dires sont vrais  (mais du coup le stress va être constant au lieu de n'appraître que le mardi matin et de disparaitre en fin de journée :rateau


----------



## theplayer777 (13 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> il y'a eu des mise à jour le jeudi... mais c'était il y'a fort longtemps



oserais-tu insinuer que mon MB est vieux? 

Non je sais qu'il n'est pas de première fraîcheur... surtout la batterie qui a une autonomie d'environ... hum... 20 minutes 

C'est pour ça que je suis aussi impatient! 



			
				dambo a dit:
			
		

> Même si j'ai un gros doute, j'espère que tes dires sont vrais  (mais du coup le stress va être constant au lieu de n'appraître que le mardi matin et de disparaitre en fin de journée :rateau



Alors désolé de gâcher tes journées jusqu'à la sortie des MBP


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

En même temps , tu vois l'évolution depuis 2006 , si on enlève les core IX , il n'y en a presque pas eu .

Ton mac est donc toujours ok .


----------



## theplayer777 (13 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps , tu vois l'évolution depuis 2006 , si on enlève les core IX , il n'y en a presque pas eu .
> 
> Ton mac est donc toujours ok .



Absolument, c'est ce que je me suis dit en remplissant ma config sur mon profil, finalement il n'est pas si dépassé que ça. Bon, j'ai quand même rajouté un peu de ram puisqu'il n'en possédait que 512Mo d'origine


----------



## dambo (13 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> En même temps , tu vois l'évolution depuis 2006 , si on enlève les core IX , il n'y en a presque pas eu .
> 
> Ton mac est donc toujours ok .


Toi tu n'as pas lu tout le fil 

Mon mac est malheureusement loin d'être OK, et un achat s'impose pour pouvoir à nouveau avoir une coque en 1 morceau, un écran qui fonctionne sur 100% de sa surface et un superdrive qui fonctionne :love:

Allez plus que 2 semaines d'attente....


----------



## elnestor (13 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous, j'aimerais savoir ce que vous pensez concrètement de l'apple care car je trouve le prix très cher jusqu'à prêt de 25% du montant de certains modèles. De plus son utilisation ne prend vraiment effet que au bout d'un an où la machine a déjà perdu de sa valeur ?
Toutes les pannes sont donc garanties ? Ce sont des réparations ou un échange avec un produit neuf ( est-il possible que ce soit un produit mis à jour qu'ils redonnent à la place d'un ancien si il tombe en panne dans 2/3 ans ) ? Suis-je clair ?
Bref je ne suis pas forcément très bien informé c'est pourquoi je fais appel à vous et à votre expérience


----------



## theplayer777 (13 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Toi tu n'as pas lu tout le fil
> 
> Mon mac est malheureusement loin d'être OK, et un achat s'impose pour pouvoir à nouveau avoir une coque en 1 morceau, un écran qui fonctionne sur 100% de sa surface et un superdrive qui fonctionne :love:
> 
> Allez plus que 2 semaines d'attente....



c'est toi qui suit pas, il parlait de MON mac :love:


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

elnestor a dit:


> Toutes les pannes sont donc garanties ? Ce sont des réparations ou un échange avec un produit neuf ( est-il possible que ce soit un produit mis à jour qu'ils redonnent à la place d'un ancien si il tombe en panne dans 2/3 ans ) ?



Toutes les pannes liées : à des défauts "d'origine" (CG, proco, RAM, DD, chargeur, écran et la liste n'est pas exhaustive...). la batterie par exemple n'entre pas dans le cadre de la garantie (car c'est un consommable). 
A ma connaissance il n'y'a pas de machine de remplacement pendant la période de réparation. On te donnera pas de *modèle neuf*, mais "juste" ton Mac réparé. sauf s'il font une Grosse boulette dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> c'est toi qui suit pas, il parlait de MON mac :love:



Oui .

par ailleurs , l'iMac intel CoreDuo n'est pas dépassé non plus , je le garde  (On verra avec le i5 pour le changer ).


----------



## Fil de Brume (13 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part je suis en train de me demander de plus en plus si je vais rester sur Mac ou repasser sur PC... (non pas frapper ^^)

Pourquoi ? A cause d'une connerie qui vient de m'arriver, je viens de voir que iMovie 9 (mais FCE aussi apparemment) quand il récupère l'avchd d'un caméscope HD et le convertit en AIC, il transforme le son 5.1 du caméscope en son stéréo, ce qui est vraiment stupide...

Alors que sony vegas, même pas cher, sur PC, garde le 5.1  Un comble. Moi qui pensait que le mac était une bonne machine pour la vidéo... ^^


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Comme quoi Apple nous prend pour des vaches à lait !
> S'il peut faire de bons prix pour les étudiants il devrait le faire aussi pour nous !
> 
> D'ailleurs, il devrait le faire pour les moins de 25 ans ! Le reste c'est des vieux, et les vieux ils n'ont pas besoin de réductions !



Et ça sort d'où "25 ans" ? pourquoi pas 20 ?

Fais comme tout le monde, bosse et paye toi ce qui est dans tes moyens... 
et laisse les étudiants en dehors de tes jérémiades, c'est déjà bien qu'ils aient des réductions (bien trop rare dans les produits high-tech).

Et si tu n'es pas étudiante, je te déconseille le store éduc ou autre site en référence à l'éducation. Apple fait des contrôles... rares certes, mais y'en a....


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2010)

il existe trois niveaux de logiciels chez apple
pour tout le monde
entre deux 
expert

ce qui se traduit par:
imovie
finalcut express
finalcut studio

rien à voir avec le mac, mais bien avec le logiciel donc.


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi je te conseille de passer par Adobe Premiere CS4, tu vas adorer. Ou alors Final Cut qui lui aussi est vraiment pas mal du tout. Ce sont des logiciels vraiment très professionnels.

Quant à Sony VEGAS, il est certes très accessible de par son utilisation... Une pléiade d'effets déjà prêts... Ta première version te fera jubiler... Mais ça s'arrête là.

BON QUAND EST-CE QU'IL SORT LE MBP 15" ! J'en peux plus de la vie là...
Vais encore passer une nuit de folie...


----------



## Rezv@n (13 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi ça serait des révisions A ? Ca peut très bien être des révisions C ! 

@Olala: Calme-toi ! Moi aussi je les attends mais quand même. Bon moi j'ai déjà un iMac...


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2010)

je tiens à signaler que apple haiti ne sera pas prêt pour l'arrivée du nouveau macbook pro.


----------



## shooby (13 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> je tiens à signaler que apple haiti ne sera pas prêt pour l'arrivée du nouveau macbook pro.



Très mauvais goût !


----------



## tazevil666 (13 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> je tiens à signaler que apple haiti ne sera pas prêt pour l'arrivée du nouveau macbook pro.



Autant je suis assez client des trucs un peu cyniques...
Autant là tu aurais pu la fermer et te retenir de sortir un truc aussi nase (et je reste poli)


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> je tiens à signaler que apple haiti ne sera pas prêt pour l'arrivée du nouveau macbook pro.



Ah bon, et pourquoi donc ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> BON QUAND EST-CE QU'IL SORT LE MBP 15" ! J'en peux plus de la vie là...
> Vais encore passer une nuit de folie...




Si tu as un besoin urgent de portable, tu te rends chez un revendeur Mac et achète le modèle actuel... c'est aussi simple que ça. :sleep:


----------



## Sylow (13 Janvier 2010)

plus de 100.000 morts annoncé c'est terrible...

bref ce n'est pas le sujet


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Je me suis inscrit sur le site d'Intel et effectivement il y a bien les nouveau MacBook Pro core I5 a gagner ...
> 
> L'information est donc sur a 100% desormais !!!!
> 
> C'est un peu la folie ...



Quelle information ? Qu'intel va fournir à Apple de nouveaux processeurs ? Oui, ça on s'en serait douté. Cela ne veut aucunement dire que la commercialisation de ces nouveaux MBP est imminente.

C'est une façon pour Intel de faire de la pub pour sa nouvelle architecture processeurs (pub qui ne reprend pas seulement des Mac)...


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Janvier 2010)

On touche le fond... entre les MacUsers qui sniffent à tout va toute rumeur qui traîne sur le Web et les MacUsers qui prennent leurs fantasmes pour réalité...

On a beau faire remarquer que le coup de pub d'Intel et purement "commerciale" (y'a qu'a voir le modèle de MBP assicié à leur Core iX) rien n'y fait, bien au contraire...


----------



## aquafafa (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi cette fuite intel , elle m'a redonné de la force pour cette interminable attente...je veux switcher !!

une pensée de soutien pour les haitiens ! courage !


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais bon, quand même, nous en attendant, on veut switcher !
Alors quoi, Apple s'en fout des personnes qui veulent abandonner le mal ? On veut reprendre le droit chemin et la seule chose qu'on demande c'est les nouveaux MBP 15" i5 ! C'est pas bien compliqué quoi !

Allez Apple ! Je vais me coucher là, il me faut un petit quelque chose à quoi me raccrocher ! J'en tremble déjà ! Gniii !


----------



## Sylow (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui mais bon, quand même, nous en attendant, on veut switcher !
> Alors quoi, Apple s'en fout des personnes qui veulent abandonner le mal ? On veut reprendre le droit chemin et la seule chose qu'on demande c'est les nouveaux MBP 15" i5 ! C'est pas bien compliqué quoi !
> 
> Allez Apple ! Je vais me coucher là, il me faut un petit quelque chose à quoi me raccrocher ! J'en tremble déjà ! Gniii !



Mange une pomme ca ira mieu apres ^^ ca fait 2 pages que tu dors plus on dirait, apple sortira ses bijux a la date prévue qu'on le sache ou pas ca changera rien ils sortiront à la date prévue ! 

Cela dit apple ne t'empêche pas de leur faire commande d'un MBP  ! Les MBP seront tres loin d'être dépassé surtout suivant ton utilisation..


----------



## Rallos (13 Janvier 2010)

Naas tu as touche le fond, bravo !


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Janvier 2010)

"je veux un i5 mais je sais pas pourquoi exactement, ah si ! la frime..."


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> je tiens à signaler que apple haiti ne sera pas prêt pour l'arrivée du nouveau macbook pro.



Naas, t'es naze !


----------



## limbo33 (13 Janvier 2010)

* Re : Apple "Big event" le 26 janvier ? *
 									« *Répondre #2 le:* 05 Janvier 2010 à 20:03:31 »

							 							 							"Bonsoir,
je viens d'avoir en ligne (il y a 1 heure) le sav d'apple pour le remplacement de mon iphone dans la conversation le gars m'a glissé que l'iphone v4 allait sortir en même temps que la tablette qui s' appelera Islate et que les mac book pro allaient aussi être mis a jour et ceci très rapidement d'après lui.
Avant la fin du mois!
Les fuites seraient elles organisées par Apple himself pour contrer l'arrivée imminente du Nexus one!"

Voila ce que j ai attrapé sur un autre forum ca a deja une petite semaine mais c est du concret...

OLALA t es au lit??

non ?? et merde!

no comment.


----------



## Jeromac (13 Janvier 2010)

Bon, je vais mettre le champagne au frais.


----------



## MacSedik (13 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> BON QUAND EST-CE QU'IL SORT LE MBP 15" ! J'en peux plus de la vie là...
> Vais encore passer une nuit de folie...



tu sais les actuels sont pas si mal que ça...


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> tu sais les actuels sont pas si mal que ça...



Ouais mais moi j'veux le logo intel i5 sur la coque de mon mbp....


----------



## Ekow (13 Janvier 2010)

limbo33 a dit:


> * Re : Apple "Big event" le 26 janvier ? *
> « *Répondre #2 le:* 05 Janvier 2010 à 20:03:31 »
> 
> "Bonsoir,
> ...




Ca me parait gros, mais pourquoi pas... On verra bien de toute façon


----------



## gildas1 (13 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ouais mais moi j'veux le logo intel i5 sur la coque de mon mbp....



y aura pas de logo i5 sur la coque desole


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> y aura pas de logo i5 sur la coque desole



Mon rêve partit en fumée.....


----------



## Fil de Brume (13 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et si tu n'es pas étudiante, je te déconseille le store éduc ou autre site en référence à l'éducation. Apple fait des contrôles... rares certes, mais y'en a....



Au pire tu risques quoi ? Ils vont te refuser la vente, c'est tout. Tu ne vas pas voir débouler la police. ^^ Donc pourquoi ne pas tenter ? 

Concernant sony vegas, c'est juste que c'est un bon logiciel qui gère le 5.1 et qui n'est pas cher... et que pour gérer le 5.1 sur mac c'est un peu la galère, j'y arrive toujours pas 

Apple a de bons logiciels de vidéo, en fait sur mac on a vraiment des logiciels sympa sur tout, mais :
- apple se refuse au blu-ray, ce qui est dommage, mais je m'en passe
- impossible de monter du avchd en natif, ce qui est bien dommage mais bon passons... (on doit donc convertir en AIC, ce qui prend 5 fois plus de place disque... apple a des parts chez des fabricants de disque dur ? ^^)
- et galère pour gérer le 5.1, iMovie et FCE important le AVCHD en stéréo, ce qui est un comble...


----------



## gildas1 (13 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> pour gérer le 5.1 sur mac c'est un peu la galère, j'y arrive toujours pas




fais une recherche avec mon nom sur le fofo 

j'ai éditer une maniere pour faire prendre en compte le 5.1 en natif sur mon MBP

donc maintenant j'ai du PLII, DIGITAL, HTX etc etc qui va direct sur mes enceintes


----------



## iZiDoR (13 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> *Au pire tu risques quoi ? Ils vont te refuser la vente, c'est tout. Tu ne vas pas voir débouler la police. ^^ Donc pourquoi ne pas tenter ? *
> 
> Concernant sony vegas, c'est juste que c'est un bon logiciel qui gère le 5.1 et qui n'est pas cher... et que pour gérer le 5.1 sur mac c'est un peu la galère, j'y arrive toujours pas
> 
> ...



La police ? j'pensais pas à ça... 
Je pensais juste à ce petit service que l'on achète avec le mac...... la garantie !

Pour l'AVCHD en natif, à part avoir une config' de malade, c'est galère...


----------



## Fil de Brume (13 Janvier 2010)

Ah les contrôles se font après la vente ? Moi je pensais plutôt à des contrôles avant vente...
Concernant le 5.1, je ne parle pas d'une manière de le lire, mais de l'importer à partir de AVCHD, bref de se retrouver avec un fichier vidéo avec une piste vidéo en AIC et une piste audio en AC3, alors que iMovie et FCE convertissent ça en stéréo à l'import...


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2010)

A ceux qui ne savent pas lire: je n'ai pas mis de smileys. J'ai de la famille la bas. Donc je traduis mes propos sybilins pour les impatients qui ne vivent que vissés aux rumeurs sur le prochain MacBook : sortez 
dehors, regardez ce qui se passe dans le monde réel ce ne sont que des ordinateurs.


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2010)

Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse relativiser l'importance des rumeurs et de l'attente de certains membres par des comparaisons totalement déplacées et hors sujet.

Il ne faut pas tout mélanger, alors ne mélangeons pas tout. Cette réflexion n'avait, de toute façon, rien à faire ici.


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2010)

Un fil de rumeurs n'est pas un recueil d'impatients puerils cf le fil tablet ou l'on parle tech et pas sic:"oinnnnnh je le veuxxxxx: "
 (avec un smiley cette fois ci)


----------



## OLALA_! (13 Janvier 2010)

Mais les nouveaux MBP 15" i5 ils sortent quand alors ? Ne changez pas de sujet ! Dites moi plutôt quand est-ce qu'ils vont sortir ! Là, je viens de me démaquiller pour aller dormir, et je viens d'actualiser la page d'Apple dans l'espoir d'y voir une belle annonce des nouvelles machines ! Mais... RIEN ! NADA ! Ils s'en foutent de nous ! Ils vont dormir tranquillement en rêvant des machines qu'ils mettent en place tandis que nous, pauvres petits utilisateurs, nous faisons des cauchemars !

S'il vous plaît, je fais tout plein de bisous à celui qui me donne une bonne nouvelle sur la sortie des nouveaux MBP ! Pourquoi est-ce que c'est si douloureux !? Je veux juste acheter un ordinateur merde !

ALLEZ ! ON VEUT LES NOUVEAUX MBP !!!


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> impatients puerils


Considérer l'ensemble des participants à ce topic de cette manière n'est pas digne d'un esprit sensé. 

Mais bon, si ça te pose un problème, n'y participe pas, c'est tout. Si c'est tout ce que tu retiens de ce topic, laisse tomber.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

@divoli
Tiens tu vois qu'est ce que je disais :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------

Je n'ai jamais englobé tous les participants.


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Mais les nouveaux MBP 15" i5 ils sortent quand alors ? Ne changez pas de sujet ! Dites moi plutôt quand est-ce qu'ils vont sortir ! Là, je viens de me démaquiller pour aller dormir, et je viens d'actualiser la page d'Apple dans l'espoir d'y voir une belle annonce des nouvelles machines ! Mais... RIEN ! NADA ! Ils s'en foutent de nous ! Ils vont dormir tranquillement en rêvant des machines qu'ils mettent en place tandis que nous, pauvres petits utilisateurs, nous faisons des cauchemars !
> 
> S'il vous plaît, je fais tout plein de bisous à celui qui me donne une bonne nouvelle sur la sortie des nouveaux MBP ! Pourquoi est-ce que c'est si douloureux !? Je veux juste acheter un ordinateur merde !
> 
> ALLEZ ! ON VEUT LES NOUVEAUX MBP !!!



Là, c'est vrai que tu donnes raison à Naas. Franchement, il n'apporte absolument rien, ton post.


----------



## tazevil666 (14 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Mais les nouveaux MBP 15" i5 ils sortent quand alors ? Ne changez pas de sujet ! Dites moi plutôt quand est-ce qu'ils vont sortir ! Là, je viens de me démaquiller pour aller dormir, et je viens d'actualiser la page d'Apple dans l'espoir d'y voir une belle annonce des nouvelles machines ! Mais... RIEN ! NADA ! Ils s'en foutent de nous ! Ils vont dormir tranquillement en rêvant des machines qu'ils mettent en place tandis que nous, pauvres petits utilisateurs, nous faisons des cauchemars !
> 
> S'il vous plaît, je fais tout plein de bisous à celui qui me donne une bonne nouvelle sur la sortie des nouveaux MBP ! Pourquoi est-ce que c'est si douloureux !? Je veux juste acheter un ordinateur merde !
> 
> ALLEZ ! ON VEUT LES NOUVEAUX MBP !!!



Alors je ne penses pas parler qu'en mon nom ... mais ce qui devient très douloureux c'est pas l'attente... c'est plutôt tes messages 
Ça en devient lourdingues là, ... lire toutes les 3 min "OUUUINN putain de merde, je vais m'ouvrir les veines si j'ai pas mon nouveau joujou, ils font quoi aujourd'hui ces blaireaux de chez Apple ???" :mouais:

Ça doit faire le 3ème... (au moins) post de la journée qui ne sert à rien !

STOOOOOP !!! Arrête de nous briser les oreilles, et va l'acheter ton MBP ! STP !!!! Va l'acheter !!! 

Moi je propose qu'on envoie nos dons à OLALA pour qu'elle achete sont MBP, et qu'elle nous libère de ces agressions textuelles ! lol  

@ Naas : pardonné :love:


----------



## MacSedik (14 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> ALLEZ ! ON VEUT LES NOUVEAUX MBP !!!



tiens ça pourrait te faire patienter 
et ça où ils prédisent la chose pour un mardi (mais lequel?) 

*Patience est le maître mot*


----------



## iZiDoR (14 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Là, c'est vrai que tu donnes raison à Naas. Franchement, il n'apporte absolument rien, ton post.



Entièrement d'accord avec Naas.....

OULALA arrête de flooder, on s'en fou que t'aille te démaquiller et.... vas sur mac4ever ils ont pleins de news sur les mbp    et si vraiment tu as encore une envie de poster ici, passe par là avant


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2010)

En même temps, c'est chaque année la même chose, on se tape le même genre de post de la part d'une partie des intervenants. Il faut croire que je dois être plus patient que d'autres...

Il faut quand même réaliser que cette attente risque de durer durant des semaines et des semaines, alors allez-y mollo avec certains commentaires. 

Si votre besoin de MBP est vraiment urgent, achetez-le maintenant. Les MBP actuels ne seront pas bons pour la poubelle dès que les nouveaux apparaitront. J'ai moi-même un MBP de juin 2007, il me convient encore très bien, et je ne pense pas le renouveler avant un bon moment.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

La fuite la plus importante reste donc celle d'intel. Je me rappele du temps ou j'avais accès à l'intranet du fondeur que des infirmations assez avancées circulaient. Encore un qui a cette fois ci probablement sans arrière pensées vendu la mèche. Dun autre côté tout un chacun sait que les prochains macbookpro seront équipés des i5. Cela nest qu'une info de plus pour pressentir une mise à jour fin janvier. Quid de la carte graphique.


----------



## tazevil666 (14 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec Naas.....
> 
> OULALA arrête de flooder, on s'en fou que t'aille te démaquiller et.... vas sur mac4ever ils ont pleins de news sur les mbp    et si vraiment tu as encore une envie de poster ici, passe par là avant



Je crois qu'on est sauvé, elle est partie se coucher !


----------



## MacSedik (14 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> *Quid de la carte graphique*



J'ai émis l'hypothèse qu'Apple abandonne NVidia pour ATI. en effet, avec ses chipsets NVidia gène beaucoup le fondeur de Santa Clara. l'exemple de la 9400M en est un.


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2010)

Je ne vois cela pas cela comme une fuite (pourquoi, une fuite, d'ailleurs ?), mais simplement comme une simple pub d'Intel (elle a également pris pour exemple Dell). Et pour répondre à un précédent intervenant, Intel n'a rien à craindre d'éventuelles représailles d'Apple, cette dernière est beaucoup plus dépendante d'Intel que l'inverse.

Si d'après cette pub, les futurs MBP intégrent le chipset intégré d'Intel (qui à ma connaissance ne sera pas compatible OpenCL), Apple le complétera-t'elle sur les MBP 13" par une CG à mémoire dédiée, comme sur les 15" (haut de gamme) et 17" ? Ce serait de mon point de vue une petite révolution.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

Apple a toujours utilisé les deux. Je dirais ATI aussi pour les ennuis judiciaires actuels de son concurrent.


----------



## iZiDoR (14 Janvier 2010)

Et, à moins de régresser avec le chipset d'Intel, les mbp 13 risquent juste d'avoir un update du DD et du processeur tout en gardant la 9400... Car je doute qu'Apple fasse cadeau d'une CG dédiée aux 13"... 
Et d'ici la prochaine màj ils auront plus de recul pour changer la 9400M.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/5...leau-specs-aesni-turbo-txt-vt-hd-graphics.htm


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et, à moins de régresser avec le chipset d'Intel, les mbp 13 risquent juste d'avoir un update du DD et du processeur tout en gardant la 9400... Car je doute qu'Apple fasse cadeau d'une CG dédiée aux 13"...
> Et d'ici la prochaine màj ils auront plus de recul pour changer la 9400M.


Si Intel impose son propre chipset, la 9400M dégage, et ça c'est clair. Et je ne vois pas Apple ne laisser sur ses MBP 13" que ce chipset Intel, incompatible avec OpenCL. Il y aura forcément une CG à mémoire dédiée en plus, ce qui me parait d'ailleurs la moindre des choses, puiqu'Apple les qualifie de "Pro". Il n'y a pas de raison que cette dénomination continue à être usurpée.


----------



## iZiDoR (14 Janvier 2010)

Je suis d'accord avec toi mais bon, du côté de Cupertino la logique n'est pas toujours la même...  Par update des proc sur les 13, je parlais bien entendu des fréquences des core2duo donc avec la 9400.


----------



## daphone (14 Janvier 2010)

Ça bouge par ici on dirait ! Combien de morts depuis qu'Apple n'ait rien annonce ce mardi ?

Bon bon bon... Ça ne tardera pas de toute manière cette MaJ, j'attends sereinement (peut être que plus ils prennent du temps et plus le cru sera bon et novateur en technologie !)


----------



## Djajuka (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir ou bonjour vu l'heure ,

Avant tout une petite description étant donné que ceci est mon premier commentaire, je m'appelle Christopher et je suis étudiant en droit.

Je suis cette discussion depuis un certain moment déjà, et je tenais à remercier l'agréable communauté que vous formez, puisque celle-ci me permet d'en connaitre chaque jour un peu plus sur nos chers produits Apple.

Je me suis inscrit spécialement sur le site pour prendre part à ce sujet, et ainsi formuler quelques questions qui me trottaient en tête.

Tout d'abord, excusez ma faible connaissance en la matière, je n'utilise pas le MBP pour sa carte graphique seulement pour les logiciels de traitement de texte, je me pose donc la question (sur un sujet qui a été traité souvent dans le fil général de la discussion) 

_"pourquoi le chipset intégré d'Intel dérange t-il autant ?"_ et _"qu'est-ce que le OpenCL ?"_ (j'ai bien regardé sur internet pour me renseigner mais cela ne m'a pas beaucoup avancé).

Merci de votre compréhension, et de m'excuser pour mon manque de connaissance en la matière. (Enfin comme disait Confucius :"Ce qu'on sait, savoir qu'on le sait; ce qu'on ne sait pas, savoir qu'on ne le sait pas : c'est savoir véritablement")


----------



## sapiens07 (14 Janvier 2010)

roh la la, vous faites vraiment pitie a lire, 65 pages dont 62/63 de blah blah, de vide, on dirai vraiment des groupies en chaleur. Je suis abonne a cette discussion en attendant d avoir de vraies informations, c est vraiment penible de vous lire, raison pour laquelle je me permet d intervenir

Comme dit par certains intervenants prenez vous moins le choux!


----------



## shenrone (14 Janvier 2010)

Djajuka a dit:


> Bonsoir ou bonjour vu l'heure ,
> 
> Avant tout une petite description étant donné que ceci est mon premier commentaire, je m'appelle Christopher et je suis étudiant en droit.
> 
> ...




Bonjour Christopher je vais essayer de t'aider un peu avec mes quelques connaissances.

Tout d'abord le chipset intégré fait peur à de nombreux fan de la pomme car ici on parle de  ceux intégré aux nouveaux core i3 et core i5 ceux ci (bien que plus évolué que la précédente version GMA 9500) sont censé gérer la lecture des fichiers HD. Dans la pratique et au vu des premiers tests, ils peuvent lire sans trop de saccade des fichier vidéo au format 720p, mais au dessus la fluidité est mise à mal!
Pour le jeux il faut oublié, en clair ce chipset est plus fait pour des ordinateur qui ne sollicite que peux la CG et les applications basiques.
L'avantage étant la faible consommation et le peu d'espace occupé.

C'est là que l'on en vient à open CL qui lui nécessite des CG bien spécifique pour fonctionner. L'intérêt de cette technologie mise en place par Apple (conjointement avec AMD) et de faire fonctionner en parallèle processeur et carte graphique (CPU et GPU) pour un gain de puissance accru. Au final les applications pouvant tiré parti d'open CL sur des machines équipé de GPU compatible se révèlent bien plus véloce.

En clair la 9400 de Nvidia fait partie des GPU compatible Open CL et suffisamment performant pour qu'un gain non négligeable se fasse ressentir avec des applications optimisé, ce qui n'est pas le cas du GPU intégré aux core i5 et i3.

Voilà j'espère avoir été clair


----------



## carbonyle (14 Janvier 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> roh la la, vous faites vraiment pitie a lire, 65 pages dont 62/63 de blah blah, de vide, on dirai vraiment des groupies en chaleur. Je suis abonne a cette discussion en attendant d avoir de vraies informations, c est vraiment penible de vous lire, raison pour laquelle je me permet d intervenir
> 
> Comme dit par certains intervenants prenez vous moins le choux!



Hey souris un peu qd même dans la vie


----------



## Fil de Brume (14 Janvier 2010)

Alors comme dit plus haut, pour ma part je doute qu'apple fasse l'erreur de mettre comme CG sur un MBP quelque chose d'incompatible openCL, ça serait vraiment une régression.

Donc je fais confiance à apple sur ce point.


----------



## fxserafino (14 Janvier 2010)

limbo33 a dit:


> * Re : Apple "Big event" le 26 janvier ? *
> « *Répondre #2 le:* 05 Janvier 2010 à 20:03:31 »
> 
> "Bonsoir,
> ...



Bonjour,

Perso les informations qui viennent du SAV Apple je n'y crois pas du tout, parce que je suis les forums, et les keynote depuis un petit moment, et le "petit personnel" (au sens hiérarchique, ce n'est pas péjoratif mais réaliste) est souvent au courant des informations au même moment que le public, c'est-à-dire après les révélations faite par Steve JOBS, de même que les vendeurs dans les Apple Store.

Le Nexus One est sans doute le concurrent direct de l'iPhone, parce que soutenu par Google, qui est une machine de guerre énorme. Cela va sans doute obliger Apple a riposter assez vite, et donc modifier le calendrier initialement prévus puisque tous les iphones précédents ont tous étaient commercialisé au mois de juin.

De plus si Apple était en train de produire plusieurs millions d'iPhone en ce moment même (pour une sortie imminentes) on aurait eu un peu plus de fuites non ... Il y a des fuites tous les ans, beaucoup de fausses rumeurs, mais dans le lot il y en a toujours une vrai ...

Mais d'un autre coté il semble qu'orange est subitement augmenté le nombre de points "changer de mobile" a ces bon clients iPhone ... j'ai renouvelé mon forfait en juin dernier pour prendre l'iPhone 3GS 32 Go, et je dispose déjà des 2600 points nécessaire a un nouveau renouvellement, alors que j'ai des facteurs certes importantes, mais pas astronomiques (environ 100&#8364; / mois)


----------



## shenrone (14 Janvier 2010)

Voilà du concret sur les chipset graphique des core i3 et i5:



> Nous sommes loin d'avoir été les derniers à critiquer le fait qu'Intel accole à ses nouveaux processeurs portables une partie graphique médiocre, directement dérivée du GMA 950 même si Intel annonçait une puissance double de ce qu'ils proposaient jusqu'à maintenant.
> Les premiers tests réalisés sous Windows viennent nous donner en partie tort. Il s'avère en effet que cette puce est capable de faire tourner le jeu "Call of Duty World Warfare 2" à 30 FPS. Bien entendu, il faudra passer en 640x480 et désactiver nombre d'effets, mais de la part d'une puce embarquée d'Intel, c'est en soi un exploit. Avec ce jeu, une 9400M permet de jouer dans une résolution plus haute et avec bien plus d'effets.
> Nous continuons donc à espérer qu'Apple généralisera sur sa prochaine gamme de portable l'adjonction d'une carte graphique dédiée, même sur les machines premier prix.



Lu sur Macbidouille


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Janvier 2010)

je vois que pour les MBP c'est aussi le délire sur les espoirs de performances... A la lecture de nombreux posts je me sens comme un crétin .... mais vous êtes une bande de grands malades l:rateau:

- oui je trouve que le chipset graphique 9400 est déjà très bien
- non je n'ai pas besoin de 200 % de puissance en plus, de toute manière je ne sais pas à quoi cela me servirait, puisque je ne possède - pas encore - de logiciels optimisés ou nécessitant une telle puissance.

Globalement je pense que je suis dans le cas de 99 % des utilisateurs, je ne comprends pas très bien cette effervescence très "psychologeekienne", de toute manière il y a une voire deux révisions par an des machines d'Apple, donc de toute manière 6 mois plus tard votre modèle ne sera plus en catalogue...

Reste que l'intérêt des Macs c'est justement de pouvoir garder longtemps sa machine... et bon nombre de mes amis sont toujours sur leur Tournesol, ou leur Ibook de 5/7 ans qui tournent toujours, donc 6 mois c'est pas grand chose.

Et puis les révisions font des malheureux, cf. abandon du FW 400, écran mats, port Express Card... batterie amovible.... clavier alu contre clavier minitel...

Donc si la machine conviens aux besoins, qu'on a les moyens.... il faut y aller... Osons...


----------



## Fil de Brume (14 Janvier 2010)

Garder une machine aussi longtemps, c'est bon pour les ordinateurs de bureau, mac pro, iMac, ou autre plus ou moins récent.

Pour ma part j'ai un iMac intel de première génération qui marche toujours très bien. Il a connu tiger, puis léopard, puis snow léopard, et il fonctionne encore parfaitement.

Ma mère par contre a un mac mini qui lui était sur panther, et qui commence à être vraiment limite, il faut le lui changer rapidement... en fait il manque surtout de mémoire vive je pense, et panther commence à montrer ses limites, plein d'applications refusent de se lancer sous panther.

Par contre un portable se garde moins longtemps. Enfin, en tout cas c'est le cas dans le monde PC, pour le monde Mac je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais eu de portable. Mais le principe d'un portable c'est que c'est fragile, et que si quelque chose tombe en panne c'est moins facilement remplaçable.

Un vendeur PC pour une amie lui a conseillé un fixe, car elle n'avait pas un besoin exclusivement nomade, et qu'au final autant un fixe tu peux le garder 5 ans ou plus (quoique sur PC, avec la demande en puissance du nouvel office 2007, les ordis de 5 ans sont vraiment obsolètes, j'en sais quelque chose, suite au passage à office 2007 j'ai du faire remplacer une partie des machines de mon entreprise), autant un portable, à mon avis ça se remplace plus souvent...

Appel à témoin pour les possesseurs de MBP de plus de trois ans... quand avez vous acheté votre MBP, et fonctionne t-il toujours bien ?


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> ...Appel à témoin pour les possesseurs de MBP de plus de trois ans... quand avez vous acheté votre MBP, et fonctionne t-il toujours bien ?


Oui..


----------



## PO_ (14 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Si Intel impose son propre chipset, la 9400M dégage, et ça c'est clair. Et je ne vois pas Apple ne laisser sur ses MBP 13" que ce chipset Intel, incompatible avec OpenCL. Il y aura forcément une CG à mémoire dédiée en plus, ce qui me parait d'ailleurs la moindre des choses, puiqu'Apple les qualifie de "Pro". Il n'y a pas de raison que cette dénomination continue à être usurpée.





Fil de Brume a dit:


> Alors comme dit plus haut, pour ma part je doute qu'apple fasse l'erreur de mettre comme CG sur un MBP quelque chose d'incompatible openCL, ça serait vraiment une régression.
> 
> Donc je fais confiance à apple sur ce point.



Juste pour mémoire, pourriez-vous me dire quelle utilisation Apple fait de cette "miraculeuse" technologie qu'est l'open CL ? ? ?


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Juste pour mémoire, pourriez-vous me dire quelle utilisation Apple fait de cette "miraculeuse" technologie qu'est l'open CL ? ? ?


lis le post au dessus.


----------



## N3ox (14 Janvier 2010)

Izidor, qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'Apple fait des contrôles concernant les réductions étudiant ? À quels moments ? Comment les font-ils ? Que risque-t-on ?

Merci


----------



## Jeromac (14 Janvier 2010)

Apple vérifie par la suite en te contactant et en demandant un justificatif de ton statut d'étudiant (ils demandent sans doute la copie de ta carte).

On ne risque pas grand chose, mis à part le remboursement de la différence.

Pour avoir effectuer une bonne dizaine de commande de cette manière, je peux dire qu'Apple ne fait pas souvent des vérifications.


----------



## Sylow (14 Janvier 2010)

J'ai eu droit a l'offre étudiante au moi de juin pour mon MBP 17 , on avait un ipod gratuit avec , j'ai sauté sur le classic 120. Une fois le tout arrivé chez moi il faut renvoyer les étiquettes des emballages (que j'ai pris soin de photocopier au ne sait jamais...) avec un formulaire remplis et peut être la photocopie de la carte étudiante mais à confirmer.


----------



## ludochon (14 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Appel à témoin pour les possesseurs de MBP de plus de trois ans... quand avez vous acheté votre MBP, et fonctionne t-il toujours bien ?


 
oui!! un MBP 1,83GHz Rev A... avec toutes les problèmes qui ont été recensés!
Aujourd'hui il est sous leopard, il fonctionne nickel mais la batterie ne dure plus qu'1h30 max (2ème batterie).
Il chauffe beaucoup (sympa l'hiver sur les genoux) et me sert essentiellement au surf, youtube, word, excel. Branché à un écran 24", on le prendrait pour un iMac


----------



## OLALA_! (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Mile excuses pour tous mes messages de gamine impatiente et insupportable.
Je reviens de chez le médecin qui m'a prescrit du prozac...


----------



## koeny (14 Janvier 2010)

vous avez vu la pub intel? Des MacBook Pro i5 à gagner....Scoop ou canular?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Izidor, qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'Apple fait des contrôles concernant les réductions étudiant ? À quels moments ? Comment les font-ils ? Que risque-t-on ?
> 
> Merci



Même si ils contrôlent pas, c'est pas une raison pour frauder, tu fais comme tout le monde, tu demandes a ton école de faire partie de l'APPLE campus, sinon c'est à cause de c*****d comme sa qu'ils vont retirer leurs offres, déjà qu'elles n'est pu appliqué aux logiciels !!!!


----------



## shenrone (14 Janvier 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je vois que pour les MBP c'est aussi le délire sur les espoirs de performances... A la lecture de nombreux posts je me sens comme un crétin .... mais vous êtes une bande de grands malades l:rateau:
> 
> - oui je trouve que le chipset graphique 9400 est déjà très bien
> - non je n'ai pas besoin de 200 % de puissance en plus, de toute manière je ne sais pas à quoi cela me servirait, puisque je ne possède - pas encore - de logiciels optimisés ou nécessitant une telle puissance.
> ...



Je pense (et là je ne parle que pour moi) que la frénésie que déclenche l'arrivée de ces nouveaux produits est du à deux facteurs:

Le premier est le faible nombre de machine dont dispose la pomme car même si on compare la pomme à des constructeurs PC comme Sony, les gammes n'ont rien en commun. A ce titre chaque produit est plus unique et donc on a souvent l'impression de stagnation dut au avancé technologique qui émerge du monde informatique chaque année.

Le second est la proximité de cette révision, qui même si elle ne devrait rien apporter d'important, aura au moins le mérite de faire baisser substantiellement le prix de la gamme actuel. Et au prix des mac qui se priverait d'une baisse de prix permettant de prendre le modèle supérieur.

Je suis dans le cas de beaucoup de personne je prend mon mal en patience en attendant la révision, je suis moins exubérant que certains car j'ai appris à attendre (pourtant la patience n'est pas une vertu qui me caractérise) et à connaitre la pomme. Donc pour ma part j'attend cette révision pour basculer soit sur le MBA soit sur le MBP.

Par contre je ne phantasme pas plus que ça sur ce que contiendront ou pas les futurs machine, je patiente sagement....
...mais je dois dire que ce fil m'amuse et m'aide à patienter en lisant certain commentaire


PS: J'attend qu'une chose en faite pour faire le pas, un MBA avec 4go de ram et 2 port USB. C'est tout


----------



## Fil de Brume (14 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Même si ils contrôlent pas, c'est pas une raison pour frauder, tu fais comme tout le monde, tu demandes a ton école de faire partie de l'APPLE campus, sinon c'est à cause de c*****d comme sa qu'ils vont retirer leurs offres, déjà qu'elles n'est pu appliqué aux logiciels !!!!


Pour ma part vu le prix des ordis apple, je ne pense pas que ça les ruinerait de faire l'équivalent de la réduc étudiant à tout le monde ^^


----------



## tyua (14 Janvier 2010)

cette "frénésie" me parait assez légimite, dans la mesure où les macbook pro sont très chers au regard du hardware embarqué, un pc portable équivalent coûte maintenant 3 fois moins cher... d'autant plus si les nouveaux mbp sont vendu quasiment au même prix que les anciens (là c'est carrément un scandale). pour ma part, devant acquérir prochainement des mbp pour le boulot, je peux vous assurer que je préfère attendre qu'acheter les mbp actuels qui sont pour moi dépassés techniquement depuis au moins 6 moins. 

maintenant pour faire du traitement de texte et de l'internet, il est évident que les mbp actuels sont très largement suffisants et que la différence de perfs avec les prochains ne sera pas perceptible.


----------



## carbonyle (14 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Même si ils contrôlent pas, c'est pas une raison pour frauder, tu fais comme tout le monde, tu demandes a ton école de faire partie de l'APPLE campus, sinon c'est à cause de c*****d comme sa qu'ils vont retirer leurs offres, déjà qu'elles n'est pu appliqué aux logiciels !!!!



Ils ne contrôlent pas vraiment, voire pas. Et s'ils contrôlent, ils annulent ta commande...


----------



## polaroid62 (14 Janvier 2010)

Les pc de plus de 5ans c'est limite (surtout quand on joue ) moi j'ai chez moi un pc de Janvier 2001(un maxdate sous pentium 3) que mes parents utilisaient encore pour le net mais ils ont fini par prendre un portable car malgré les diverses mises à jours (ram : passé de 64 à 684 : le choc et DD : un 20GO remplacé par un 160) il commençait à montrer ses limites. 
Moi niveau portable j'en ai pas gardé plus de 5ans pour ceux que j'ai eu , par contre le compaq armada de mon père pourrait marcher fort bien si j'avais pas voulu y tester Ilove you pour voir le résultat . Résultat plus de lecteur cd rom de dispo ,et les tentatives de réinstallation echouèrent lametablement mais bon ce portable niveau matos tenait mieux le choc que mes bécannes actuelles, mon premier portable HP a fini par avoir une batterie dont l'un des connecteurs s'est dézingué:il ne marchait plus que sur secteur et quand j'ai viré la batterie il ne démarrait plus.

Mon Asus actuelle a un support d'ecran dans un etat lamentable.


----------



## xao85 (14 Janvier 2010)

Moi je vais avoir un macbook pro pour pas un rond, grâce à mon extension de garantie fnac! Trop trop heureux!!! :rateau: :love:

Après je sais pas encore le modèle qu'ils vont me passer, vu que ma bête vallait à l'époque le modique somme de 1900! :rateau:


----------



## gaara_sensei (14 Janvier 2010)

j'attends avec imaptience les nouveaux macbook, cependant quand on va faire un tour sur rueducommerce, actuellement il y a des super pc a 800 euros avec une puissance inimaginable pour ce prix, l'asus par exemple propose un pc enorme avec carte graphique 1024 dedie, 6 giga de memoire, disque dure 7200 tour
bref, j'espere juste que les nouveaux mac auront une carte graphique dédié, sinon sincerement je me verrais contrain d'acheter un pc, car je me vois mal jouer a starcraft 2 en graphique minimun avec un pc de 2010... 
c'est peut etre bete a dire mais starcraft 2 est un argument d'achat de pc ou mac pour moi

voilou, sinon au niveu stabilité du systeme il parait que win 7 est sympathique ...


voilou

mais je suis mac de coeur ... allez le 27 sinon le 28 hop je passe a l'attaque


----------



## dambo (14 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je vais avoir un macbook pro pour pas un rond, grâce à mon extension de garantie fnac! Trop trop heureux!!! :rateau: :love:
> 
> Après je sais pas encore le modèle qu'ils vont me passer, vu que ma bête vallait à l'époque le modique somme de 1900! :rateau:



Ca veut dire que pour l'instant ton ordi est mort c'est bien ça ?


----------



## xao85 (14 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ca veut dire que pour l'instant ton ordi est mort c'est bien ça ?



Depuis Septembre 2007, j'ai changé deux fois de cartes mère et deux fois de superdrive. Et là quand il est revenu, le superdrive ne marchait toujours pas. Donc j'ai demandé un changement, et le monsieur m'a dit qu'ils vont tout faire pour, ils doivent me rappeler début de semaine prochaine pour me dire! J'ai hate! :love:


----------



## tazevil666 (14 Janvier 2010)

> *Les MacBook Pro i5 étaient des portables HP*
> 
> par Arnauld de La Grandière le 14.01.2010 à 12:14
> Nous vous rapportions hier la mention de MacBook Pro à base de Core i5 sur le site d'Intel réservé aux professionnels de la distribution (voir notre article Intel offre déjà des MacBook Pro Core i5). Ceux-ci étaient censés être les prix du tirage au sort mensuel du programme d'affiliation.
> ...



Bon bah là c'est officiel, là seule vrai info concernant l'existence potentielle ou de l'arrivée proche des nouveaux modèles... et bien c'est une erreur !
Nous voilà reparti de zéro ! Avec aucunes véritable info concernant la venue des ces nouveaux MBP !
Un conseil, ceux qui en veulent vraiment un, lancez vous ! Propriétaire d'un 13" 2,53 depuis une semaine, c'est un vrai régal et largement suffisant niveau perfs, pour faire tourner la pluspart des (gros) softs !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




xao85 a dit:


> Depuis Septembre 2007, j'ai changé deux fois de cartes mère et deux fois de superdrive. Et là quand il est revenu, le superdrive ne marchait toujours pas. Donc j'ai demandé un changement, et le monsieur m'a dit qu'ils vont tout faire pour, ils doivent me rappeler début de semaine prochaine pour me dire! J'ai hate! :love:



Chanceux va !!!


----------



## Djajuka (14 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Bonjour Christopher je vais essayer de t'aider un peu avec mes quelques connaissances.
> 
> Tout d'abord le chipset intégré fait peur à de nombreux fan de la pomme car ici on parle de  ceux intégré aux nouveaux core i3 et core i5 ceux ci (bien que plus évolué que la précédente version GMA 9500) sont censé gérer la lecture des fichiers HD. Dans la pratique et au vu des premiers tests, ils peuvent lire sans trop de saccade des fichier vidéo au format 720p, mais au dessus la fluidité est mise à mal!
> Pour le jeux il faut oublié, en clair ce chipset est plus fait pour des ordinateur qui ne sollicite que peux la CG et les applications basiques.
> ...



Très clair, en espérant que ça soit donc une CG compatible Open CL même si cela ne déterminera pas mon choix vu l'utilisation que je tire du MBP. Patience maintenant


----------



## roadkiller (14 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Bon bah là c'est officiel, là seule vrai info concernant l'existence potentielle ou de l'arrivée proche des nouveaux modèles... et bien c'est une erreur !
> Nous voilà reparti de zéro ! Avec aucunes véritable info concernant la venue des ces nouveaux MBP !



Bien au contraire, comme d'habitude ils rattrapent le coup et inventent une excuse bidon...

Comme avec Orange et la tablette : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54916-apple-tablette-islate-orange-dementi.htm


----------



## Radagash0 (14 Janvier 2010)

Djajuka a dit:


> Bonsoir ou bonjour vu l'heure ,
> 
> Avant tout une petite description étant donné que ceci est mon premier commentaire, je m'appelle Christopher et je suis étudiant en droit.
> 
> ...



Si tu utilise un macbook pro pour seulement du traitement de texte ou du "surf" sur internet, tu pourrais te permettre d'acheter un macbook de 2005 ou antérieur même. Pourquoi attendre les nouveaux macbook pro pour une utilisation aussi modeste d'un tel appareil ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (14 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Depuis Septembre 2007, j'ai changé deux fois de cartes mère et deux fois de superdrive. Et là quand il est revenu, le superdrive ne marchait toujours pas. Donc j'ai demandé un changement, et le monsieur m'a dit qu'ils vont tout faire pour, ils doivent me rappeler début de semaine prochaine pour me dire! J'ai hate! :love:


Ca existait pas à l'époque la garantie échange à neuf ?
Là j'envisage de me prendre mon MBP à la FNAC avec cet échange à neuf, et si j'ai le moindre souci je ne veux pas de réparation, je veux direct un nouveau MBP ^^

Enfin, avant d'acheter et de payer cette garantie, je lirais bien les conditions de la garantie ^^


----------



## xao85 (14 Janvier 2010)

Nan moi c'était un pack confort.


----------



## tazevil666 (14 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Bien au contraire, comme d'habitude ils rattrapent le coup et inventent une excuse bidon...
> 
> Comme avec Orange et la tablette : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54916-apple-tablette-islate-orange-dementi.htm



Pas con ! Les connaissants en effet, ca peut être aussi cette éventualité !


----------



## carbonyle (14 Janvier 2010)

Bon bah c'est commandé, 2.53-15"-antireflet. Pas de regret.


----------



## tazevil666 (14 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Bon bah c'est commandé, 2.53-15"-antireflet. Pas de regret.



Bravo tu as cédé à la tentation ! lol
Je me sens plus tout seul


----------



## Djajuka (14 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Si tu utilise un macbook pro pour seulement du traitement de texte ou du "surf" sur internet, tu pourrais te permettre d'acheter un macbook de 2005 ou antérieur même. Pourquoi attendre les nouveaux macbook pro pour une utilisation aussi modeste d'un tel appareil ?



Tout simplement parce que je possédais un MacBook Pro de la génération actuel et qu'une tierce personne l'a involontairement cassé, étant donné que j'ai reçu depuis peu le versement de son assurance, je préfère donc évidemment patienter.


----------



## thebignicos (14 Janvier 2010)

question sur le store pour avoir un 2.66 en 15" avec option écran mat et hdd de 500go a 7200tr/min le delais pas à 4 jours ouvrables ! ce delais est normal ? et si je passe par mon revendeur local agréer le delais sera le même ?


----------



## Radagash0 (14 Janvier 2010)

La réelle question que je pose, c'est quelle est la raison pour laquelle tu achètes un macbook pro alors qu'il te sert uniquement d'outil de travail pour le traitement de texte?
Ne vois pas la une attaque personnel, je veux tout simplement comprendre la motivation d'un tel achat (qui n'est pas donné il faut le dire).


----------



## aquafafa (14 Janvier 2010)

savez vous ou je pourrai voir un macbook pro avec l'option antireflet aux alentours de marseille ?? à la fnac y en a pas à iclg non plus ... je sais pas si l'option sera proposée sur les prochains macbook pro mais au moins j'aimerai voir à quoi ça ressemble...

merci


----------



## Djajuka (14 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> La réelle question que je pose, c'est quelle est la raison pour laquelle tu achètes un macbook pro alors qu'il te sert uniquement d'outil de travail pour le traitement de texte?
> Ne vois pas la une attaque personnel, je veux tout simplement comprendre la motivation d'un tel achat (qui n'est pas donné il faut le dire).



Ne t'en fais pas je ne le prends pas pour une attaque personnelle, je m'en sert actuellement pour du traitement de texte et du surf, mais une fois mes études finies, je m'en servirai davantage pour le travail sur photo et montage vidéo. Voilà tout s'explique.


----------



## Cleveland (14 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre un MacBook Unibody ? Ca coûte moins cher et c'est tout aussi fiable!


----------



## carbonyle (14 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Bravo tu as cédé à la tentation ! lol
> Je me sens plus tout seul



Et oui....pas trop le temps d'attendre car plus d'ordi et puis comme je dis toujours pour la photo, faut choisir le matos en fonction de ses besoins! Les mbp actuels sont largement suffisants pour mes besoins...autant y aller. Ils ont marqué 3 jours ouvrables pour le recevoir, wait and see


----------



## Sylow (14 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> savez vous ou je pourrai voir un macbook pro avec l'option antireflet aux alentours de marseille ?? à la fnac y en a pas à iclg non plus ... je sais pas si l'option sera proposée sur les prochains macbook pro mais au moins j'aimerai voir à quoi ça ressemble...
> 
> merci



Applestore online pourquoi t'embeter...livraison gratuite et tu l'a en 7 jours chez toi..


----------



## Fil de Brume (14 Janvier 2010)

Il veut pas l'acheter, il veut le "voir", pour voir à quoi ça ressemble ^^
Tiens sinon moi je me demandais, c'est possible de brancher "deux" moniteurs sur un MBP ? Ou qu'un seul ?


----------



## N3ox (14 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Même si ils contrôlent pas, c'est pas une raison pour frauder, tu fais comme tout le monde, tu demandes a ton école de faire partie de l'APPLE campus, sinon c'est à cause de c*****d comme sa qu'ils vont retirer leurs offres, déjà qu'elles n'est pu appliqué aux logiciels !!!!



C'est pas parce tu mets des "*" que le mot est moins insultant... Et j'apprécie pas trop d'être insulté :s

Ensuite, que je fasse ou non partie d'une école AOC ne change rien au fait que je t'e****** et que si Apple n'était pas gagnante dans tous les cas, elle ne proposerait pas ce genre d'offre 

Maintenant si Izidore tu pouvais répondre à ma question j'en serais en chan té !


----------



## dambo (14 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Il veut pas l'acheter, il veut le "voir", pour voir à quoi ça ressemble ^^
> Tiens sinon moi je me demandais, c'est possible de brancher "deux" moniteurs sur un MBP ? Ou qu'un seul ?



ELLE ne veut pas l'acheter 

Aquafafa, tu peux en voir un paquet sur le net, il y a même un test sur le site de MacG il me semble ! et de nombreux déballages youtube.

Après je suis d'accord c'est pas pareil qu'en vrai


----------



## Fil de Brume (14 Janvier 2010)

Oui c'est vraiment pas pareil qu'en vrai, c'est impossible de faire une comparaison sérieuse entre une dalle glossy et une mat juste en regardant des screens...


----------



## dambo (14 Janvier 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> C'est pas parce tu mets des "*" que le mot est moins insultant... Et j'apprécie pas trop d'être insulté :s
> 
> Ensuite, que je fasse ou non partie d'une école AOC ne change rien au fait que je t'e****** et que si Apple n'était pas gagnante dans tous les cas, elle ne proposerait pas ce genre d'offre
> 
> Maintenant si Izidore tu pouvais répondre à ma question j'en serais en chan té !



Je suis bien d'accord qu'ArtGuillaume y a été un peu fort  et que le message était un peu déplacé ...

Il n'en reste pas moins vrai que c'est à cause de comportements déviants comme le tien que l'on voit de telles offres disparaître peu à peu ... A force de tirer sur la ficelle, elle finit par lâcher, pour le malheur des VRAIS étudiants, qui eux n'y sont pour rien et n'ont rien demandé ! Alors bon ... tu n'es pas non plus obligé de la ramener sur l'usurpation que tu fais du statut étudiant :mouais:

Pour ma part je pense qu'Apple met en place ce genre de promotion pour acquérir de nouveaux clients. On sait qu'un MacUser rachètera un Mac comme prochaine machine (le switch dans l'autre sens est quand même beaucoup plus rard), c'est un moyen de fidélisation comme un autre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h26 ----------




Fil de Brume a dit:


> Oui c'est vraiment pas pareil qu'en vrai, c'est impossible de faire une comparaison sérieuse entre une dalle glossy et une mat juste en regardant des screens...



Je n'ai jamais vu les dalles mates en vrai sur les unibody ... J'en profite pour également demander si quelqu'un sait où on peut en voir sur Rennes / Nantes ?


----------



## carbonyle (14 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Oui c'est vraiment pas pareil qu'en vrai, c'est impossible de faire une comparaison sérieuse entre une dalle glossy et une mat juste en regardant des screens...



Très honnêtement, c'est dur de se faire une idée quand tu fais une recherche sur le net car tout le monde a son avis, souvent un peu tranché...

Perso j'ai pu comparer les deux, côte à côté, à l'Apple Store du Louvre.

Première réaction : "ils sont cons les mecs qui disent que le mat a des couleurs faiblardes par rapport au glossy!"

Deuxième réaction : "les reflets du glossy sont pas aussi horribles que ce que disent certains!"


Au final, j'opte pour le mat car les couleurs m'ont semblé plus naturelles, mais d'un point de vue style, le glossy est plus aguicheur c'est sûr


----------



## Sylow (14 Janvier 2010)

au temps pour moi ! 

Je prefere de loin mon écran glossy apres avoir vue le mat a l'applestore montpellier. 

A marseille il doit y avoir pas mal de revendeur agrée apple 

LOOK


----------



## kelmikmac (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, suis sur le point de switcher comme beaucoup et au risque d'en irriter certains et certaines, je viens de lire cela...
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/01/14...ased-macbook-pro-promotion-a-marketing-error/
Intox ou pas ?
De plus la mise à jour 10.6.2 évoque 2 nouveaux macbook pro 6.X est-ce pour compléter la gamme actuelle ou remplacer les 15" car dans le premier cas rien ne dit que les tarifs baisseraient pour les MBP actuels...
A bon entendeur !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> au temps pour moi !
> 
> Je prefere de loin mon écran glossy apres avoir vue le mat a l'applestore montpellier.
> 
> ...



Moi , c'est le contraire , je n'aime pas trop me voir lorsque j'utilise un ordi .


----------



## Sylow (14 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moi , c'est le contraire , je n'aime pas trop me voir lorsque j'utilise un ordi .



tout dépend où est situé ton écran  mais c'est vrai que parfois dans le train ou quand j'ai le soleil deriere ca devient vite génant


----------



## dambo (14 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> tout dépend où est situé ton écran  mais c'est vrai que parfois dans le train ou quand j'ai le soleil deriere ca devient vite génant



De toute façon quand il y a le soleil derrière on voit rien non plus sur un mat  ... Alors bon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Un Mat à LED doit changer la donne .


----------



## Rezv@n (14 Janvier 2010)

C'est dommage de craquer maintenant. Même si maintenant les actuels vous suffisent peut-être que dans 2-3 ans les C2D seront completement dépassés. Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on a pas de date qu'il faut acheter maintenant. On avait pas de date pour les iMacs mais attendre s'est avéré payant, non ? En plus la date de leur sortie se compte en jours car ça fait presque 8 mois qu'ils n'ont pas été renouvelés et la seule fois où Apple les as gardés pendant plus de temps, c'etais pendant 9 mois et en... 2006. Normalement c'est toujours 7/8 mois et là on est à 7.5.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Ca viendra .
Perso , je vais voir : Si i5+GPU sur le 13" , peut-être je craquerai , sinon , je garde l'iMac encore quelques temps .


----------



## Jeromac (14 Janvier 2010)

Franchement, pour moi si le Macbook Pro 13" se voit doter de :



Core i5 (voir i7, ce ne serait pas du luxe)
GPU du genre ATI 5xxx
Option mat possible
Alors là, ni une, ni deux, ce sera belle et bien la machine idéale, et celle pour laquelle j'opterai !

Allez, on la dote d'un port USB supplémentaire et d'un ExpressCard et ce sera un sans faute, mais il faut que je redescende sur terre...


----------



## Sylow (14 Janvier 2010)

J'ai commencé sur un 13 et depuis que je suis habitué a mon 17 j'ai l'impression que je ne serai plus capable de revenir au 13... 

si je dois prendre un 13 ca sera le MBA pour mon boulot


----------



## dambo (14 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Franchement, pour moi si le Macbook Pro 13" se voit doter de :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui je crois qu'il faut redescendre un peu 

Mais cette config (i5 + GPU dédiée) peut par contre concerner les 15" à 1500/1600 euros ! Une carte dédiée pour moins de 1700 euros sur un portable Apple : Une révolution 

(quand on y pense ça craint quand même ... quand on voit que les cartes intégrés à des PC à 500 euros sont aussi bonnes que celles des Mac qui valent le quadruple... )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

Ce GPU ati , je doute que ce soit possible , sur le 13" (en comptant la radinerie Apple) , je vois plus du HD43XX ou HD45XX .

Je suis d'accord avec sylow , l'iMac 17" change la donne pour retourner sur un portable ^^.

Je n'aime pas le 15" , enfin , je trouve ça trop lourd , et puis en 2005 , il y avait les PowerBook 12" avec GPU dedié et pour 1500&#8364; .


----------



## Sylow (14 Janvier 2010)

Je l'ai trouve pas si lourd que ca, sauf comparer au MBA mais mon porte document/pc portable  pese plus lourd que mon MBP 17 a vide...faut vraiment que j'investisse dans une sacoche digne de ce nom mais 99euros a l'applestore de montpellier..et un support en alu le meme prix j'ai haluciné...ils sont pas pret de faire faillite apple ^^


----------



## zelafont (14 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous, je suis le débat depuis quelque jour donc je me suis dit allez j'y participe 

Déjà que pensez vous de cette new de mac 4 ever: http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51077/les_nouveaux_macbook_pro_toujours_en_core2duo/

Qui en gros explique pourquoi apple ferais une mis à jour de la game macbook pro en gardant le core 2 duo. 

Je sais pas pour vous mais ca serais quand même une petite déception, surtout que je fais partie de ceux qui retarde leur achat pour profiter d'une grosse nouveautés. 

(Sinon je penses que la date du 26 janvier sera celle d'un annonce sur l'avenir de la gamme pour une sortie tout début février...)


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

Je ne lis pas mac4ever, et maintenant je sais pourquoi


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2010)

l'idée des C2D sur le 13' et 15' bas de gamme c'est probable.... Y'a qu'a voir les nouveaux iMacs, le bas de gamme à bien gardé un proco C2D...


----------



## daphone (14 Janvier 2010)

Le problème de la gamme Apple (certains ne le verront pas comme moi) mais c'est que la puissance et l'équipement sont fonction de la taille de l'écran.. 
Pas moyen d'avoir un 17 pouces d'entrée de gamme ou un 13'' survitaminé (ce qui est plus comprehensible pour ce dernier).

Les personnes qui n'ont pas de gros besoins en informatique mais qui ont besoin par confort d'avoir un 15' son obligés d'avoir alors un macbook pro à 1599&#8364;...

Ça en décourage plus d'un...


----------



## Sylow (14 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Le problème de la gamme Apple (certains ne le verront pas comme moi) mais c'est que la puissance et l'équipement sont fonction de la taille de l'écran..
> Pas moyen d'avoir un 17 pouces d'entrée de gamme ou un 13'' survitaminé (ce qui est plus comprehensible pour ce dernier).
> 
> Les personnes qui n'ont pas de gros besoins en informatique mais qui ont besoin par confort d'avoir un 15' son obligés d'avoir alors un macbook pro à 1599...
> ...



le cout de production d'un 13 et un 15 n'est pas le meme non plus c'est normal que le prix augmente meme si celui garde les memes performances..


----------



## zelafont (14 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Je ne lis pas mac4ever, et maintenant je sais pourquoi



pourquoi ils sont pas fiable nos amis de mac 4 ever ?


----------



## daphone (14 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> le cout de production d'un 13 et un 15 n'est pas le meme non plus c'est normal que le prix augmente meme si celui garde les memes performances..



Un peu plus cher oui, mais cela n'explique pas la grosse différence de prix... C'est de l'hypersegmentation. Plus c'est grand plus c'est cher (et équipé) , exception du MBA, à part. C'est un choix qui se comprend mais on peut comprendre également que cela peut rebuter beaucoup de monde et switchers ne pouvoir se payer un 15 à 1599, qu'importe son équipement.


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2010)

Les dalles coutent plus cher et les spécifications techniques sont plus élevées donc rien d'anormal à trouver ces différences de prix.


----------



## daphone (15 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Les dalles coutent plus cher et les spécifications techniques sont plus élevées donc rien d'anormal à trouver ces différences de prix.



Les dalles je suis d'accord, mais les spécifications techniques, justement, c'est l'interêt de mes posts précédents, c'est d'accorder plus d'équipements a une dalle plus grande. Mécanismes que ne l'on retrouve pas dans le monde PC (ultraportable ultraéquipés très cher, et 17 pouces bas de gamme).  Je ne suis pas contre cette politique, assez claire sur la gamme Apple, mais je soulignais le fait que cela pouvait décourager beaucoup de personnes venant du monde PC. (un PC 17 pouces a 600 euros face a un macbook 17 pouces à 2000 euros, pour une personne qui souhaite avoir un 17 pouces pour en faire de la bureautique, c'est du grand luxe de choisir le mac au pc !)

---------- Post added at 00h55 ---------- Previous post was at 00h03 ----------

( en passant, j'ai trouvé le meilleur site pour les sleeve Macbook !! )
http://www.etsy.com , tapez "macbook sleeve" dans handmade...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Nan moi c'était un pack confort.



Pour le moment c'est le 4 ème passage en SAV:

Par APPLE durant année 1 : le superdrive
Par la FNAC : 1 nouvel écran
Par la FNAC : un nouveau nouvel écran lol
Par la FNAC : une nouvelle carte mère
Par la FNAC : Un nouveau clavier rétro éclairé

On verra la garantie s'arrête en 2011, le pieds serait un nouveau MBP je prend un apple care de suite.... lol


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2010)

Un 17 pouces pas cher pc est destiné a rester sur un bureau de par son poids. Un MacBook moins 
mais oui cela peut et cela déroute beaucoup de gens.


----------



## sapiens07 (15 Janvier 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Pour le moment c'est le 4 ème passage en SAV:
> 
> Par APPLE durant année 1 : le superdrive
> Par la FNAC : 1 nouvel écran
> ...


 
wow c est du solide Mac


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Le problème de la gamme Apple (certains ne le verront pas comme moi) mais c'est que la puissance et l'équipement sont fonction de la taille de l'écran..
> Pas moyen d'avoir un 17 pouces d'entrée de gamme ou un 13'' survitaminé (ce qui est plus comprehensible pour ce dernier).
> 
> Les personnes qui n'ont pas de gros besoins en informatique mais qui ont besoin par confort d'avoir un 15' son obligés d'avoir alors un macbook pro à 1599...
> ...



Je suis du même avis , je serais pret à mettre plus dans un 13" si celui-ci est mieux équipé (un vrai GPU , un proco i5 etc) .

Et la difference de prix entre une dalle 13" et 15" n'est pas grande , puisque celle entre une dalle 8" et 10" est de 5$ je crois .


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2010)

D'où tiens tu ces chiffres ?


----------



## thebignicos (15 Janvier 2010)

j'ai reçu un mail du Programme Intel® Retail Edge et je dis LOL :


----------



## aquafafa (15 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> j'ai reçu un mail du Programme Intel® Retail Edge et je dis LOL :



A mon avis, c'est du bidon, comment peuvent t'ils se tromper à ce point? marquer macbook pro et le lendemain hp envyy ? ce doit être APPLE  qui leur a tapé sur les doigts...


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Les dalles je suis d'accord, mais les spécifications techniques, justement, c'est l'interêt de mes posts précédents, c'est d'accorder plus d'équipements a une dalle plus grande. Mécanismes que ne l'on retrouve pas dans le monde PC (ultraportable ultraéquipés très cher, et 17 pouces bas de gamme).  Je ne suis pas contre cette politique, assez claire sur la gamme Apple, mais je soulignais le fait que cela pouvait décourager beaucoup de personnes venant du monde PC. (un PC 17 pouces a 600 euros face a un macbook 17 pouces à 2000 euros, pour une personne qui souhaite avoir un 17 pouces pour en faire de la bureautique, c'est du grand luxe de choisir le mac au pc !)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00h55 ---------- Previous post was at 00h03 ----------
> 
> ...



c'est vrai ce n'est pas faux mais c'est comme ca que fonctionne le monde aujourd'hui, tu as des options que tu ne peux avoir en ahetant une clio de base alors qu'elle est possible à rajouter avec en prenant la version au dessus

On ne peut satisfaire tout le monde  

C'est la stratégie d'apple, inonder son ménage de leurs produits qui répondent a notre demande, l'un pour la famille(Macmini, Imac), l'autre pour se balader (MBA, MB 13, MBP 13) etc etc 

Je trouve qu'ils font pas mal d'effort surtout avec la possibilité de payer en plusieurs mensualité !


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> (quand on y pense ça craint quand même ... quand on voit que les cartes intégrés à des PC à 500 euros sont aussi bonnes que celles des Mac qui valent le quadruple... )


Le quadruple faut pas exagérer non plus.
Déjà un PC à 500 euros tu as une carte graphique merdique.
Et un PC à 500 euros n'a pas d'écran.

Au quadruple, donc 2000 euros, tu as un iMac avec un écran 17", iMac qui est quand même bien plus puissant que le PC que tu auras à 500 euros.

Il y a presque deux ans j'avais acheté un PC de gamer, avec une Geforce 8800 et un écran 22", j'en ai eu pour 1400 euros environ. A 500 euros même en PC tu as de la merde, et sans écran...


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Le quadruple faut pas exagérer non plus.
> Déjà un PC à 500 euros tu as une carte graphique merdique.
> Et un PC à 500 euros n'a pas d'écran.
> 
> ...



pour 600 euros tu peux avoir un 17" avec une carte graphique correcte.
Rappelles-moi combien coûte le 17" chez Apple ?

Le premier ordinateur portable Apple avec une carte graphique : 1799 euros ! 
Sur un PC : 450 euros


----------



## Cleveland (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais aussi ce n'est pas la même " construction " enfin solidité ...


----------



## Orphanis (15 Janvier 2010)

> Le premier ordinateur portable Apple avec une carte graphique : 1799 euros !



Bonjour, 

Plus maintenant ;-) L'ensemble de la gamme est équipée d'une carte graphique dédiée (la 9400M étant la moins puissante).


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Plus maintenant ;-) L'ensemble de la gamme est équipée d'une carte graphique dédiée (la 9400M étant la moins puissante).



Il ne s'agit pas d'une carte graphique dédiée mais d'un simple chipset graphique (de qualité certes)


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

Il faut arrêter de croire que les portables Apple sont plus solides. Un composant reste un composant. Pour le prix d'un MBP 17" je peux avoir un PC plus puissant avec une coque qui me permet d'aller à Djibouti (humidité & chaleur).

On paye avant tout une marque. Ça me fait trop rire les gens qui croient que c'est plus costaud.


----------



## carbonyle (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> pour 600 euros tu peux avoir un 17" avec une carte graphique correcte.
> Rappelles-moi combien coûte le 17" chez Apple ?
> 
> Le premier ordinateur portable Apple avec une carte graphique : 1799 euros !
> Sur un PC : 450 euros



C'est réducteur ce que tu dis. Le phénomène en portable est un peu similaire à ce qu'il se passe en photo. Je ne fais pas de la photo depuis 25 ans mais j'ai une petite culture dans le domaine et je vois de plus en plus de gens s'acheter des reflex. C'est bien, mais quand tu vois les entrées de gamme (que je compare aux portables à 500), bah c'est cheap. Les matériaux des boitiers, les collimateurs AF, ...

Alors oui tu peux en tirer de bons clichés, mais la qualité de fabrication et le confort d'utilisation ne sont pas les mêmes. Assez bouffé d'Acer pour en avoir assez de la construction plastique qui sonne creux, des écrans dégueu et des claviers pas confortables.


----------



## iZiDoR (15 Janvier 2010)

Et moi ça me fait bien rire les gens qui compare un mbp avec des pc à 500...  Euh non en fait, j'm'en fous de votre opinion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------

Si c'est que pour la marque, gardez vos ronds et je vous envois gracieusement mes autocollants pommés.....


----------



## carbonyle (15 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et moi ça me fait bien rire les gens qui compare un mbp avec des pc à 500...  Euh non en fait, j'm'en fous de votre opinion.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------
> 
> Si c'est que pour la marque, gardez vos ronds et je vous envois gracieusement mes autocollants pommés.....



Odieux consumériste   Bon dans quelques jours, je quitte ce post et j'attends vos tips pour macboy néophyte


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2010)

La coque unibody est maintenant un vrai plus sur la qualité de fabrication d'Apple.


----------



## tyua (15 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Il faut arrêter de croire que les portables Apple sont plus solides. Un composant reste un composant. Pour le prix d'un MBP 17" je peux avoir un PC plus puissant avec une coque qui me permet d'aller à Djibouti (humidité & chaleur).
> 
> On paye avant tout une marque. Ça me fait trop rire les gens qui croient que c'est plus costaud.


tu paies la marque, le design qui est très loin d'être négligeable vu que je segment visé c'est les personnes aisées, sensibles au design, pas très aidées en informatique, qui seront sensibles à certaines "simplifications" de l'interface graphique qui leur éviteront de se sentir paumées. maintenant pour un informaticien, tu as un portable léger, avec une bonne autonomie, bon les composants sont downclockés donc niveau puissance pure ça craint un peu, et faut attendre la prochaine version car au prix actuel des mbp vu ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur c'est du vol pur et simple, doublé d'un sacré foutage de gueule.


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

tyua a dit:


> faut attendre la prochaine version car au prix actuel des mbp vu ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur c'est du vol pur et simple, doublé d'un sacré foutage de gueule.



Absolument d'accord. Moi le gros plus des Mac qui me séduit et incite au switch c'est uniquement l'OS. S'il était possible de l'installer sur n'importe quelle machine ce serait le rêve. Le design et toutes les autres frioritures je m'en passe.


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> S'il était possible de l'installer sur n'importe quelle machine ce serait le rêve. Le design et toutes les autres frioritures je m'en passe.



C'est pas légal mais techniquement possible et ça s'appelle un Hackintosh .. Après libre à toi de voir si tu aime vivre dangereusement ou pas


----------



## Fabien_smv (15 Janvier 2010)

Vous oubliez tous les petits "détails" qui font qu'un MacBook Pro n'est pas un portable comme les autres.

Le trackpad des portables Apple est à des années-lumières de ce que l'on peut trouver du côté des PC. Vous avez déjà vu un PCiste utiliser son ordinateur sans souris vous ? Moi jamais alors que chez les MacUsers c'est très courant. Le trackpad des mbp, grand et multi-touch, est largement suffisant et super-confortable !

Et le MacSafe ! Combien d'ordinateurs ont déjà été sauvés grâce à cette invention géniale d'Apple ? Sûrement beaucoup trop pour les compter !

L'autonomie ? Vous avez déjà vu un PC Portable avec 7heures de batterie ? Même après 3ans d'utilisation, je tiens encore 3h facile avec Wifi et Bluetooth. Un PC ne tiendrait à peine une heure 

Je ne  parle même pas du système d'exploitation. Quel plaisir d'avoir un ordinateur "prêt à utiliser" dès l'achat ! Pas besoin de chercher tel ou tel pilote pour la carte graphique (comme sous Linux ^^'). Vous branchez un écran externe, il est tout de suite détecté et disponible, pas de prise de tête !

Comme toutes les machines, MacBook Pro ont des inconvénients. Le prix en fait partie malheureusement...


----------



## Applelink (15 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> Vous oubliez tous les petits "détails" qui font qu'un MacBook Pro n'est pas un portable comme les autres.
> 
> Le trackpad des portables Apple est à des années-lumières de ce que l'on peut trouver du côté des PC. Vous avez déjà vu un PCiste utiliser son ordinateur sans souris vous ? Moi jamais alors que chez les MacUsers c'est très courant. Le trackpad des mbp, grand et multi-touch, est largement suffisant et super-confortable !
> 
> ...


Complètement d'accord


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

Je ne suis ni pro PC ni pro MAC. Mais certaines de tes affirmations *Fabien_smv* m'énervent. Aucun chiffre, rien, tu n'apportes que des préjugés à la con.

Oui le trackpad est mieux conçu chez Apple et ça s'arrête là. Tu n'as pas besoin d'en rajouter façon commercial Apple.
Oui le MacSafe est astucieux mais il existe des équivalents sur les PC. Notamment les derniers VAIO de Sony.
Quant à l'autonomie : une batterie reste une batterie. Tu as des mauvaises séries des deux côtés, donc clamer ce que tu clames là c'est du n'importe quoi.
Et au niveau des OS : tout dépend de ce que tu fais avec ton ordinateur.

Tu as créé un parfait sujet à troll. Et c'est toujours énervant de voir ce genre de récits.


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

Ah je savais pas que le MagSafe (et non MacSafe) avait son équivalent chez sony.
Je ne sais pas côté mac users, mais c'est vrai que mon entourage qui utilise un portable PC utilise une souris, on en a un au bureau, on ne l'utilise jamais sans souris, il y a une souris en permanence dans la sacoche.
Ma femme en a un, l'utilise sans souris car elle a la flemme de la brancher, mais perso elle a un peu de mal, et moi aussi quand je l'utilise sans souris, j'ai du mal.

Mais je n'ai encore jamais eu de portable apple.

Concernant l'autonomie, si je regarde sur le site de sony...
VPCF11Z1E/BI - autonomie 190 mns, soit 3h10.
VPCCW1S1E/W  - autonomie 225 mns, soit 3h45 (c'est un 14")

Et ce sont des données constructeur.

Donc on est quand même loin des 7h d'autonomie des MBP...

Donc je ne pense pas me tromper en disant quand même que le MBP est supérieur en ergonomie (trackpad multitouch) et en autonomie. Après pour le magsafe je ne me prononce pas, s'il y a l'équivalent chez la concurrence...

Concernant la faible autonomie ça peut être la faute à windows qui est très consommateur, exemple quelqu'un a mis W7 sur un MBP et l'autonomie a chuté à 2h...

J'ai trouvé un vaio qui annonçait 480 mns, soit 8 heures, mais c'est un 11". Et il coûte plus de 2000 &#8364;.


----------



## Sqee8lzh (15 Janvier 2010)

Ouais, on paie pour le design. Mais le design dans le sens original, celui de "conception". Le mot à été entièrement vidé de son sens à force de l'utiliser uniquement pour l'aspect visuel des choses.  Donc pour reprendre l'opinion de la masse, on paie pour de la conception nettement supérieure à n'importe quel fabriquant de PC.


----------



## shenrone (15 Janvier 2010)

Bien sur MAC OSX est le plus gros argument d'achat, mais pour moi le désign des MAC est le deuxième facteurs le plus importants:rateau:

Les MAC sont les plus beaux ordinateurs que ce soit passé ou présent, aucun de ne les égal et même les plus beau PC (certains VAIO) sont trés loin de rivaliser avec le savoir faire de la pomme.

Je suis définitivement adepte de toute la gamme.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> D'où tiens tu ces chiffres ?


blogeee


----------



## arrakiss (15 Janvier 2010)

Mac Os X dans certains VAIO et je quitte Apple...ou pas.


----------



## iZiDoR (15 Janvier 2010)

@OULALA:

Une des rares personnes qui trollent ici c'est toi...


    .....   


Tu ne dois pas aller te démaquiller ?


----------



## tazevil666 (15 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je ne suis ni pro PC ni pro MAC. Mais certaines de tes affirmations *Fabien_smv* m'énervent. Aucun chiffre, rien, tu n'apportes que des préjugés à la con.
> 
> Oui le trackpad est mieux conçu chez Apple et ça s'arrête là. Tu n'as pas besoin d'en rajouter façon commercial Apple.
> Oui le MacSafe est astucieux mais il existe des équivalents sur les PC. Notamment les derniers VAIO de Sony.
> ...



Je penses que niveau Troll tu te débrouille pas mal non plus ! Et c'est pas la première fois que tu te manges des réflexions !

Il y'a un truc qui m'échappe, c'est que tu parles visiblement de choses dont tu ne connais rien. Déjà, je t'avoue ne pas trop comprendre ta logique : un jour c'esst "y sont ou ces putains de MBP, je veux le miens, je vais mourir, ptdr lol expdr" et le post suivant c'est "y'en a marre de payer pour de la merde, apple ca pue, on se fait entubé, y nos prennent pour des vaches à lait"

Je pense qu'en ayant un raisonnement comme le tiens, en effet tu dois avoir l'impression de te faire avoir.
Je suis un switcher récent (moins d'une semaine que j'ai mon MBP) et je vais te donner mon avis sur la chose. 

Je confirme les dires de certains (bien que je fut septique au début) : une machine Apple n'a rien a voir avec un PC, déjà ceux qui l'ont déjà fait ne me contredirons pas : rien qu'au déballage de la machine ! J'en ai déballé des PC dans ma vie, et du haut de gamme (comme les VAIO par exemple). Rien que cette partie là, l'emballage, n'a rien a voir avec le reste et te donne un petit aperçu du soin apporté par Apple à leurs produits.

De plus il faut arrêter de comparer un PC portable intégrateur, qui est obligé de jongler avec 3 millions de composant différent et ensuite "tenter" d'y adapter ses drivers (et Sony en fait partie) avec une machine Apple.
L'architecture est complètement différente. A configuration égale, les performances ne le sont pas. Tu n'auras pas les mêmes perf entre un MBP 13" et un config PC équivalente. Beaucoup de paramètres rentrent en jeu : optimisation, érgonomie, facilité, qualité des matériaux (je ne parle pas des composant).

Je ne parles pas non plus de tous ces petit plus : touchpad, clavier retro éclairé, exposé, et j'en passe de nombreux, qui font des machines Apple ce qu'elles sont. Je n'aborde même pas la partie design... (J'ai eu l'HP envy dans les mains... ca ressemble mais on est loin du compte)

Certains ne semble pas comprendre qu'Apple a investi énormément d'argent dans la création et la recherche, contrairement à de nombreux constructeur PC qui nous ressortent les mêmes bécanes certes toujours plus sur vitaminés mais sans réelles innovations me semble t'il ! C'est super d'avoir une bécanne à 4go, avec 8go de ram, 3 ports hdmi, 15 port RJ45, un lecteur d'empreinte digitale_ (pardon j'oubliais cette innovation majeure que l'on retrouve dans majorité des portables PC haut de gamme...)_ :mouais:

Je conçoit que les machines Apple sont chères, je suis tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'ils pourraient faire des efforts tarifaire (ils le font pour les étudiants, je connais peu de marque qui proposent des reductions pour le matos et les softs) mais je penses que lorsque tu en fait l'acquisition c'est pour toutes ces raisons, et généralement tu apprécie (énormément) ton achat. 

Ce qui n'est visiblement pas ton cas... je ne pense pas que tu saches pourquoi (ormis pour l'OS) tu veux un MacbookPro... (a part pour se la raconter peut être?) Un conseil passe ton chemin, car vu tes commentaires puérils et dénués d'intérêt, même avec une config à base de i25 avec 25Ghz et 64Go de ram tu risquerait d'être de toute façon déçu... C'est du masochisme pure...

Si c'est une question d'OS Seven tourne très bien ! Avec un PC qui te coutera beaucoup moins cher (ASUS fait de très belle machines, bien pensées, avec généralement un design agréable) et tu n'auras pas à payer toutes les fonctions d'un macbook !

Et juste pour info, j'ai vu que depuis tes premiers messages tu citais souvent SONY et ses VAIO qui est visiblement un modèle pour toi... Alors pour ton information c'est ASUS qui "design" et assemble pour Sony, à Taiwan dans les mêmes usines... (étant un ancien de chez Asus, je sais de quoi je parle je les ai visités) et tu remarquera qu'a configuration égale un portable SONY et 30 à 40% plus cher qu'une config ASUS... A làlà ces marques... Je dis çà, je dis rien...

PS : pour avoir testé les machines Hackintosh (sur une config équivalente à un MBP 13") cela n'a aucun intérêt !


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> PS : pour avoir testé les machines Hackintosh (sur une config équivalente à un MBP 13") cela n'a aucun intérêt !




D'accord avec tout le reste du post, sauf pour ça.. 

Pour avoir hackintoshé un MSI Wind de 10", avec une batterie qui le fait tenir 9h sous Snow Leopard, bein... moi j'le vois l'intérêt... ^^'

Mais c'est un autre sujet. 

Quoiqu'on en dise, pour le moment, aucun autre constructeur n'arrive à allier l'ergonomie, l'autonomie et le design aussi bien qu'Apple... enfin si, mais à des prix qui dépassent les machines si onéreuses de la Pomme, comme quoi. :sleep:

'fin bon, chez Cuppertino ils sont pas exempts de défauts non plus hein :rateau:


----------



## Radagash0 (15 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> Vous oubliez tous les petits "détails" qui font qu'un MacBook Pro n'est pas un portable comme les autres.
> 
> Le trackpad des portables Apple est à des années-lumières de ce que l'on peut trouver du côté des PC. Vous avez déjà vu un PCiste utiliser son ordinateur sans souris vous ? Moi jamais alors que chez les MacUsers c'est très courant. Le trackpad des mbp, grand et multi-touch, est largement suffisant et super-confortable !



Moi ce que j' ai surtout remarqué, c'est que pour bosser correctement, je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un utilisé les trackpad que ce soit sur mac ou sur PC. Donc je trouve que ton argument n'est pas valable sauf pour une utilisation très "restrainte" de ton outil (navigation internet, musique, film).


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas si j'utiliserais une souris pour mon prochain MBP, on avisera à l'usage... par contre si j'en prend une, je penche pour une magic mouse 

Dommage qu'apple n'invente pas des docks pour recharger les magic mouse, c'est surtout mon frein aux souris sans fil, c'est de devoir y mettre des piles. Avec ma logitech MX revolution, je la pose sur son dock le soir, et comme ça je suis sûr d'avoir une souris toujours au jus, et sans besoin de piles 

Pour avoir testé une souris microsoft où je devais changer les piles tous les mois... j'ai horreur des périphériques à pile, c'est pas pratique et les piles ça pollue. Bon on peut prendre des piles rechargeables, mais alors ça demande à enlever les piles de la souris pour les recharger, c'est pas extra non plus...

Mais c'est vrai que je me dit que pour faire du montage vidéo, un trackpad ça ne doit pas être terrible... mais en même temps je me dis... le montage vidéo en déplacement, bof... sur un petit écran pas terrible. Chez moi je peux brancher une souris sur mon Mac... et en déplacement c'est surtout internet, traitement de texte, ce genre de choses pour lequel un trackpad suffit amplement...


----------



## Radagash0 (15 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'utiliserais une souris pour mon prochain MBP, on avisera à l'usage... par contre si j'en prend une, je penche pour une magic mouse
> 
> Dommage qu'apple n'invente pas des docks pour recharger les magic mouse, c'est surtout mon frein aux souris sans fil, c'est de devoir y mettre des piles. Avec ma logitech MX revolution, je la pose sur son dock le soir, et comme ça je suis sûr d'avoir une souris toujours au jus, et sans besoin de piles
> 
> ...



+1 je suis totalement daccord avec toi !


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

Nous sommes face à un débat stérile...

Effectivement, les Mac apporte un certain nombre de petit plus, qui peuvent se réveler très pratique :
- le MagSafe qui m'a sauvé bien des fois...
- Le trackpad, une vraie merveille à utiliser
- le design, c'est toujours plus agréable de travailler sur un bel outil
- la batterie, très bien optimisé

Et on se sert de ces arguments pour justifier le prix élevé des machines.
Deux éléments :
- la présence de ces petits plus justifient-elles un prix double (voir triple parfois) de celui de la concurrence pour le même matériel (processeur/disque/ram/carte graphique) ?
- est-ce une raison pour en intégrer moins au niveau matériel ? (pour un prix qui reste exorbitant)

Et là je suis désolé, mais les fanboys ne peuvent rien dire là dessus : un disque dur de 250go dans une machine à 1600 euros, c'est simplement du foutage de gueule ! Ma copine a acheté un ordinateur portable à 499 euros avec 500go ! Faut pas non plus pousser ! 1149 euros pour 160 gigas ... On trouve cette espace disque dans des ordinateurs à moins de 400 euros !! 

Idem pour la RAM ... 2go pour 1149 euros, là encore il y a du foutage de gueule ! Et ne parlons même pas de la carte graphique, ou de la connectique (seulement 2 ports USB sur un ordinateur à 1799 euros, il y a de quoi rire franchement !)

Je ne suis ni pro-PC, ni pro-Mac, mon choix s'oriente vers la machine Apple de part :
- les petits plus cités
- le système d'exploitation

Mais il faut quand même reconnaître que sur certains aspects, ils nous prennent pour des vaches à lait ... vous pourriez au moins admettre ça au lieu de défendre à tout prix Apple. OK ils ont des bons produits, OK un Mac n'a rien à voir avec un PC .... Mais qu'ils nous mettent au moins 3 ports USB sur les hauts de gammes 15" à 1800 euros et un disque dur de taille correcte sur les machines à plus de 1000 euros ...


----------



## tyua (15 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> ...
> Le trackpad des portables Apple est à des années-lumières de ce que l'on peut trouver du côté des PC. Vous avez déjà vu un PCiste utiliser son ordinateur sans souris vous ? Moi jamais alors que chez les MacUsers c'est très courant. Le trackpad des mbp, grand et multi-touch, est largement suffisant et super-confortable !
> 
> Et le MacSafe ! Combien d'ordinateurs ont déjà été sauvés grâce à cette invention géniale d'Apple ? Sûrement beaucoup trop pour les compter !
> ...


- clair qu'apple a bien verrouillé le multitouch avec ses brevets, je reconnais que c'est très agréable. par contre faux de dire que les pcistes n'utilisent pas le trackball mais une souris. un peu plus de comfort pour le mac, mais bon pas de quoi casser 3 pattes à un canard
- magsafe bof bof, ça fait un moment que les alims des laptop pc sont généralement arrachables sans dégâts
- autonomie : ça c'est un vrai plus, pour moi avec le poids c'est le gros avantage d'un macbook. ceci dit un pc portable configuré pour économiser la batterie au maximum peut afficher une autonomie importante. par contre les composants des mac sont downclockés pour obtenir cette autonomie et donc moins performants que les pc. mais en général un macbook ça sert à surfer sur le net (eheh c'est juste un troll de ma part ça
- plug & play : il y a plusieurs années effectivement les mac étaient beaucoup plus simples à configurer, mais avec windows 7 ça se passe généralement très bien, et même linux, enfin les distros les plus ouvertes comme ubuntu, accepte souvent très simplement les nouveaux composants


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

Une question qui n'est que spéculation, mais à votre avis, le prix des nouveaux MBP il sera encore plus élevé que les prix actuellement proposés ?

Dans l'absolu, les MBP actuels feront très bien tourner la CS4 d'Adobe, donc je pourrai déjà en commander un. Mais si pour le même prix je peux avoir un nouveau MBP... Vous m'aurez compris.


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

Même un Macbook de 2004 avec 2Go de RAM et un proco à 2GHz fait tourner CS4... faut arrêter un peu la branlette de perf' pour un usage "amateur" quoi... 

Les seuls qui devraient avoir à se soucier de ces perfs là, ce sont justement les professionnels. 

Et effectivement, les MBP 13" n'ont.. rien de pro', si ce n'est le look de leurs aînés (et encore, le premier 15" est limite).

Concernant les prix.. bouarf, y'a souvent eu des tendances à la légèèèère baisse, mais rien de transcendant, je pense.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2010)

Les tarifs ne sont absolument pas compétitifs, ça c'est clair. Il y a une inadéquation importante entre le matos proposé et les tarifs pratiqués, et c'est en partie sur cette inadéquation qu'Apple s'enrichit considérablement. Il est clair que commercialiser des ordinateurs soit disant "haut de gamme", avec des composants "d'entrée ou de moyen de gamme", ça craint pas mal.

Ensuite, c'est comme tous les produits, aucun n'est parfait. Il faut faire le rapport entre les avantages et les inconvénients. Tant que les avantages l'emportent, on reste sur Mac, ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'on doit fermer les yeux sur les inconvénients.

Apple et ses Mac sont critiquables sur bien des aspects. Mais coté PC, ce n'est pas forcément mieux, c'est parfois pire.


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Même un Macbook de 2004 avec 2Go de RAM et un proco à 2GHz fait tourner CS4... faut arrêter un peu la branlette de perf' pour un usage "amateur" quoi...
> 
> Les seuls qui devraient avoir à se soucier de ces perfs là, ce sont justement les professionnels.



Faut arrêter un peu d'agresser les gens. Payer un produit vieux de 7 mois au même prix qu'un produit potentiellement mis à jour dans 1 mois ça vaux le coup d'y réfléchir à deux fois. Parole d'un professionnel.

Quant au fait de "faire tourner" des logiciels et utiliser ces mêmes logiciels quotidiennement : ça n'a rien à voir. J'ai travaillé à l'époque sur CS2 et la boule d'Apple (l'écran qui s'articule de partout). La CS2 marchait bien, par contre niveau productivité...


----------



## hipox (15 Janvier 2010)

Certes Apple c'est cher, mais pourquoi vendrait-il beaucoup moins cher, si ça se vend aux prix actuels???

Je ne suis pas pro-mac mais c'est la logique d'une entreprise de faire un profit maximum pour un coût minimal. Rien de scandaleux pour moi. Si la demande ne répondait pas à l'offre que propose Apple, cette entreprise serait en effet dans l'obligation de changer sa politique de prix. Enfin bon, je dis ça je ne dis rien^^


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> OK ils ont des bons produits, OK un Mac n'a rien à voir avec un PC ....


C'est justement là le truc... si un Mac n'a rien à voir avec un PC, donc un Mac n'a pas de concurrence en fait. Un produit qui n'a pas de concurrence directe, le vendeur fait ce qu'il veut. Si d'autres qu'apple faisaient des macs, de qualité, alors les prix baisseraient forcément.

C'est aussi une question de part de marché. Il se vend moins de Mac que de PC, les prix sont donc élevés. A une époque les prix des PC étaient plus élevés, depuis les prix se sont cassés la gueule. Rapport à la concurrence je dirais.

A noter aussi que pour avoir un PC portable avec une bonne autonomie, un look qui déchire, et de bonnes caractéristiques, il faut quand même débourser 2000 euros. Le portable de ma femme n'a coûté que 500 euros, ok, mais franchement ça se voit que c'est du bas de gamme, même s'il lui est bien utile.

Les prix des mac ont baissé depuis, ils étaient plus élevés que ça au départ, donc y a un mieux.

Quant au disque dur, pour ma part 250 Go ça me suffit largement, le seul truc qui me prend de la place c'est les vidéos HD de caméscope, et ça je stock sur disques externes de 1 To. Vous mettez quoi sur votre disque pour le remplir comme ça ? Vu qu'un mac n'est pas trop fait pour les jeux, vu que le téléchargement de films est illégal, pour moi 250 Go ça suffit largement... je n'ai jamais rempli le disque de mon imac intel de première génération.


----------



## tazevil666 (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Nous sommes face à un débat stérile...
> 
> Effectivement, les Mac apporte un certain nombre de petit plus, qui peuvent se réveler très pratique :
> - le MagSafe qui m'a sauvé bien des fois...
> ...



Tu as toute à fait raison, on est bien d'accord aussi là dessus !


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Janvier 2010)

J'ai discuté avec un vendeur à la Fnac (fou de mac) ce matin qui m'a affirmé que les sorties chez Apple se faisaient en Avril et Octobre, Patience donc !
De plus il ne pense pas qu'il y aura du I5 ou I7 car cela chauffe trop
Apple à demandé le retour de pas mal d'Imac 27' car ils chauffaient ttrop alors sur un macbook c'est pas la peine d'y penser !
Un DD plus gros oui
Un proc plus rapide oui
et sûrement une nouvelle CG 
Point


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2010)

hipox a dit:


> Certes Apple c'est cher, mais pourquoi vendrait-il beaucoup moins cher, si ça se vend aux prix actuels???
> 
> Je ne suis pas pro-mac mais c'est la logique d'une entreprise de faire un profit maximum pour un coût minimal. Rien de scandaleux pour moi. Si la demande ne répondait pas à l'offre que propose Apple, cette entreprise serait en effet dans l'obligation de changer sa politique de prix. Enfin bon, je dis ça je ne dis rien^^



Voilà. Apple vend peu mais cher, à une clientèle très homogène essentiellement composée de particuliers relativement aisés. C'est le modèle économique qu'elle a développé et qui lui rapporte énormément d'argent. Elle n'a effectivement pas de raison de le changer.


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Faut arrêter un peu d'agresser les gens. Payer un produit vieux de 7 mois au même prix qu'un produit potentiellement mis à jour dans 1 mois ça vaux le coup d'y réfléchir à deux fois. Parole d'un professionnel.
> 
> Quant au fait de "faire tourner" des logiciels et utiliser ces mêmes logiciels quotidiennement : ça n'a rien à voir. J'ai travaillé à l'époque sur CS2 et la boule d'Apple (l'écran qui s'articule de partout). La CS2 marchait bien, par contre niveau productivité...



Mokay, j'agressais en rien, mais passons. 

Tu vas y gagner quoi, 0,5 GHz de plus ou 50Go de DD en plus? .. mouaou.

Quand je parle de branlette de perfs, c'est que tu sais pertinemment que le modèle actuel te convient, mais tu retardes exprès dans l'attente de mieux?.. pas fameux le raisonnement.
Alors certes, là, l'attente n'est pas potentiellement longue, je te l'accorde. 

CS4 qui tourne 24/7, c'est faisable sur les MBP actuels. Si t'en as besoin *maintenant*, je vois même pas pourquoi tu tergiverses, surtout si c'est pour une utilisation pro... ils vont pas passer miraculeusement à 500Go de DD, et 8Go de RAM en standard quoi (et quand bien même ce seraient des i5 ou i7 pour les 15 et 17", ça te ferait pas gagner 3H dans ton taf au quotidien).

Faut juste relativiser, surtout avec Apple. Ils sortent des "nouveaux" modèles tous les 3 à 6 mois, et la refonte n'est quasi jamais esthétique ni révolutionnaire (comme dit précédemment, ils vont gonfler le proco, ou allez, le changer si on a la foi, mais vu le chipset de merde et l'impossibilité de mettre une autre carte en parallèle sur les 13", ça serait un gros pas en arrière)... 

Donc respire un coup, et fais en fonction de tes besoins, et non en fonction du calendrier d'Apple... sinon, on n'achèterait jamais de Mac, vu qu'ils sont révisés très régulièrement.


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui, et quand on est pauvre... On s'écrase et on va acheter des PC...
Ben super... Encore une fois, j'adore leurs produits mais, de plus en plus, je déteste leur méthodes commerciales et de communication. C'est mon avis et mon opinion personnelle.


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

SPIDEY a dit:


> J'ai discuté avec un vendeur à la Fnac (fou de mac) ce matin qui m'a affirmé que les sorties chez Apple se faisaient en Avril et Octobre, Patience donc !
> De plus il ne pense pas qu'il y aura du I5 ou I7 car cela chauffe trop
> Apple à demandé le retour de pas mal d'Imac 27' car ils chauffaient ttrop alors sur un macbook c'est pas la peine d'y penser !
> Un DD plus gros oui
> ...


Toujours le même débat. Les vendeurs, qu'ils soient d'apple, de la fnac, ou la boulangère du coin de la rue, n'en savent absolument rien.

Tout ça n'est que spéculation...

Donc wait and see ^^

Concernant la politique commerciale, ok pour les machines... mais pour les logiciels ? Tu as vu le prix d'un Windows 7 pro complet machintruc pas OEM ? 320 euros. 140 environ pour un Mac OS X.

Tu as vu le prix de word ? 300 euros. Excel ? 300 euros. Powerpoint ? 300 euros. Ou 770 euros pour la suite complète. Chez apple, iWorks qui inclue un tableur, un traitement de texte, un logiciel de présentation, très sympa à utiliser, c'est moins de 100 euros.

En fait les produits pour Mac sont tellement bien foutus et à des prix abordables que ça me donne envie de les acheter, alors que quand j'étais sur PC, vu les prix et les logiciels, j'avais plutôt envie de les pirater...


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> (...) mais vu le chipset de merde et l'impossibilité de mettre une autre carte en parallèle sur les 13", ça serait un gros pas en arrière)...


Il y a aucune impossibilité technique de rajouter une CG à mémoire dédiée en plus de ce chipset imposé par Intel, sur les portables 13". Cela ne dépend que d'Apple de le faire.


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui, et quand on est pauvre... On s'écrase et on va acheter des PC...
> Ben super... Encore une fois, j'adore leurs produits mais, de plus en plus, je déteste leur méthodes commerciales et de communication. C'est mon avis et mon opinion personnelle.


que cela reste comme ça ne me dérange pas car le jour ou cela va changer que Apple fera des portables à 400 ou 500  on va se retrouver avec une foule de nouveaux consommateurs avec les risques que cela implique: Virus

le monde du Mac est assez fermé (bien que cela ai pris de l'ampleur) et je souhaite qu'il le reste


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui, et quand on est pauvre... On s'écrase et on va acheter des PC...



Euh jveux pas balancer de l'huile sur le feu mais quand on est pauvre on va pas chercher à acheter une voiture chez BMW (si tu vois l'analogie...)


PS : Vous ne voyez tous que ce que vous sortez de la poche or ce n'est pas une juste méthode d'évaluation. Il faut tenir compte : du coup des composant, de la main d'oeuvre, du transport, des intermédiaires ET de l'Innovation !!! Si on prends en compte tout ces élements, certes Apple fait de la marge (ce qui est assez logique et rassurant de la part d'une entreprise) mais le prix n'est pas si élevé que vous essayez de le faire croire ! 


EDIT : concernant le pricing, il restera sensiblement le même à 50 euros près, tout comme l'équipement de base


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> PS : Vous ne voyez tous que ce que vous sortez de la poche or ce n'est pas une juste méthode d'évaluation. Il faut tenir compte : du coup des composant, de la main d'oeuvre, du transport, des intermédiaires ET de l'Innovation !!! Si on prends en compte tout ces élements, certes Apple fait de la marge (ce qui est assez logique et rassurant de la part d'une entreprise) mais le prix n'est pas si élevé que vous essayez de le faire croire !


Les composants proviennent pour leur grande majorité des mêmes usines qui fournissent autant Apple que les grandes marques de PC. Quant aux couts de l'innovation, OK, mais avec les bénéfices engrangés, qui par rapport aux volumes de ventes sont considérables, Apple a de quoi construire des centres de recherche sur Neptune.


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Les composants proviennent pour leur grande majorité des mêmes usines qui fournissent autant Apple que les grandes marques de PC. Quant aux couts de l'innovation, OK, mais avec les bénéfices engrangés, qui par rapport aux volumes de ventes sont considérables, Apple a de quoi construire des centres de recherche sur Neptune.



Voilà, c'est aussi ce que je pense. 200% d'accord.
Personne ne demande des ordinateurs à 500 EUR, mais au moins à des prix plus accessibles. Maintenant, je râle beaucoup mais je sais que je m'en prendrai quand même un...


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> C'est justement là le truc... si un Mac n'a rien à voir avec un PC, donc un Mac n'a pas de concurrence en fait. Un produit qui n'a pas de concurrence directe, le vendeur fait ce qu'il veut. Si d'autres qu'apple faisaient des macs, de qualité, alors les prix baisseraient forcément.
> 
> C'est aussi une question de part de marché. Il se vend moins de Mac que de PC, les prix sont donc élevés. A une époque les prix des PC étaient plus élevés, depuis les prix se sont cassés la gueule. Rapport à la concurrence je dirais.
> 
> ...



Ils mettent les prix qu'ils veulent parce qu'ils n'ont pas de concurrence "directe" mais ce n'est pas pour ça qu'on doit cautionner des prix si élevés !

un disque dur de 250go ça se trouve dans le PC à moins de 500 euros ... au delà on a généralement 320 ou 500 dans la plupart des cas !
Là on parle d'une machine à 1599 euros ! 250go ... pour ma part j'ai déjà une bibliothèque iTunes de 100go (un paquet de vidéo, clip, j'ai mis certains de mes films sur le disque dur et les DVD restent chez mes parents, et j'encode tout en AAC depuis mes CD (système THX derrière oblige)), J'ai une bibliothèque iPhoto d'environ 80go (7 ans de photos), ça fait déjà 180go ... il n'y a encore pas les documents, pas le système et pas les applications ....

Alors on est obligé de traîner un disque dur externe parce qu'Apple n'est pas foutu de mettre un disque dur à 70 euros de 500go dans des machines à 1600 euros !


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2010)

Apple va tout simplement chercher le fric là où il est, c'est à dire qu'elle sélectionne sa clientèle en ciblant les gens qui ont le plus de pognon, quitte à pratiquer des tarifs sur-évalués par rapport au matos proposé. C'est comme ça que ça marche, c'est comme ça qu'elle s'enrichit, tout le reste n'est que littérature.


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

Extrait de clubic :

" La firme indique avoir réalisé sur les trois derniers mois de l'année 2008 un chiffre d'affaires de 10,17 milliards de dollars, à comparer aux 9,6 milliards enregistrés un an plus tôt, qui se double d'un bénéfice net de 1,61 milliard de dollars, soit 1,78 dollar par action. La marge brute s'établit quant à elle à 34,7%. "


C'est plutôt bien mais loin d'être extraordinaire. J'ai déjà travaillé dans des sociétés dans le domaine informatique (dont je tairais le nom) qui ont des marges brutes proche des 75%...


D'autre part, il faut se dire aussi que si Apple va bien ça fait tourner l'économie et ça donne du travail à un paquet de gens. Bon après on peut aussi être anarchiste/français et vouloir avoir une ferrari au prix d'une logan mais ça c'est un autre problème...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2010)

Perso je suis pas cresus, mais étudiant. Et mon macbook pro est le fruit de mois d'été taffer!


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

J'ai l'impression que les Fanboys parlent sans même savoir ce que propose la concurrence ...

*1544 euros - ASUS *
15,4" Full HD 1920x1080 _(seulement 1440x900 chez Apple)_
Core i7 1,6ghz - 2,8 en turbo _(C2D chez Apple)_
4go de RAM _(identique)_
2 disques durs de 500go chacun 7200trs/min _(un seul de 250 en 5400trs/min chez Apple)_
Geforce GTX 260M 1024mo dédiée _(chipset integré chez Apple)_
Graveur DVD double-couche + lecteur blue-ray _(pas de blue-ray chez Apple)_
Port HDMI _(DP chez Apple)_
Lecteurs de cartes 8 en 1 _(lecteurs 1 en 1 chez Apple)_
Pavé numérique _(Pas de pavé mais retro-éclairé chez Apple)_

Pour ce prix là on vous fournit la sacoche de transport !

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...o-Ecran-15-6-Full-HD-Lecteur-de-Blu-ray.htm#3

Bon ... il y a quand même une vraie carte graphique, 750go de disque dur, le lecteur de cartes, le port HDMI, le lecteur blue-ray, un écran HD et le processeur Core i7 d'écart en faveur du Asus !
Le MacBook lui pour justifier cet écart, propose un trackpad multitouch, une coque unibody, un MagSafe et une batterie longue durée ... 800 grammes de moins également ainsi que le clavier retro-éclairé (sans pavé numérique cependant).

Il y a du pour et du contre ... Mais je maintiens : 250go de disque dur sur une machine à 1599 euros, dépourvu de vraie carte graphique, c'est du foutage de gueule 


C'était juste un exemple ... maintenant si on pouvait revenir au sujet du topic


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

T'as oublié de dire que l'Asus est super moche.


----------



## shenrone (15 Janvier 2010)

Bon je lis des choses qui me dérange quand même un peu au fil de ces pages...
Apple c'est cher, pourquoi Apple plutôt qu'un PC, le design est pas mieux que les PC....

Alors que de mon point de vue le prix des produits Apple est tout a fait justifié, j'en trouve même certain vraiment bas.

Quand on prend un MBP, rien que sa conception, les matériaux utilisés, les efforts consentis pour réduire les dégâts sur l'environnement, la qualités des composants intégrés, l'OS le plus performants actuellement (et j'ai vraiment testé TOUT ce qui existe comme OS actuellement payant ou gratuit) et bien je suis on ne peut plus convaincu du prix nécessaire!

Comparez des PC comme le dernier Envy d'HP à un MBP de même taille et vous comprendrez qu'il existe un fossé entre les deux machines (si vous avez besoin de preuve :http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-449-6904-23.html)

Prenez aussi le MBA, nombre de constructeur le copie, essaie de pondre une machine plus fine ou plus design (à mon sens) aucun ne l'égal et la plus part de ces machines sont plus cher et moins performantes (http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-449-5723-88.html ).

Sans compter que ces machines ne possède pas MAC OSX qui a lui seul est un argument d'achat.

Il manque seulement à Apple un portable avec un prix d'appel plus bas, il devrait exister un MacBook avec un petit Core2Duo, un chipset graphique (GMA) et un petit disque dur, histoire de proposer une machine portable avec OSX pour un prix entre 500 et 600.

Après si quelqu'un connait un PC dont le design est plus réussi que celui de n'importe quel MAC, je suis tout à fait ouvert et je souhaiterais  le voir.

Donc pour moi, si vous êtes sur ces forums, que vous attendez les nouvelles machines et que vous aimez la pomme, vous devriez être un peu plus indulgent et un peu moins "extrême" dans vos propos, je crois que l'on peu une fois encore leur faire confiance pour nous sortir des machines qui si elles ne sont pas révolutionnaires auront au moins le mérite de se renouveler intelligemment.


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2010)

Dailleurs dans les nouveaux si ils pouvaient monter la capacité des disques sur dans les futurs MacBook Pro ça serait très appréciable.


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Il manque seulement à Apple un portable avec un prix d'appel plus bas, il devrait exister un MacBook avec un petit Core2Duo, un chipset graphique (GMA) et un petit disque dur, histoire de proposer une machine portable avec OSX pour un prix entre 500 et 600.
> 
> Après si quelqu'un connait un PC dont le design est plus réussi que celui de n'importe quel MAC, je suis tout à fait ouvert et je souhaiterais  le voir.
> 
> Donc pour moi, si vous êtes sur ces forums, que vous attendez les nouvelles machines et que vous aimez la pomme, vous devriez être un peu plus indulgent et un peu moins "extrême" dans vos propos, je crois que l'on peu une fois encore leur faire confiance pour nous sortir des machines qui si elles ne sont pas révolutionnaires auront au moins le mérite de se renouveler intelligemment.



Bah le modèle avec le petit disque dur et le petit core 2 duo c'est le MBP à 1149 euros ... 160go on peut pas faire beaucoup plus petit 

Plus serieusement j'aime les produits de la pomme ... mais ça ne m'empêche pas de voir et de dire ce qui ne va pas. Je leur fais confiance pour sortir de belles machines, avec de bons processeurs et une excellente intégration ... mais j'attends de voir sur quelle composant ou connectique ils vont encore tirer pour récupérer un peu plus :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------




Poissondezil a dit:


> T'as oublié de dire que l'Asus est super moche.



Ah oui j'avais oublié ... tu as bien raison là dessus


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Alors on est obligé de traîner un disque dur externe parce qu'Apple n'est pas foutu de mettre un disque dur à 70 euros de 500go dans des machines à 1600 euros !


Ben change le 
J'avais cru lire sur le net que changer le DD d'un MBP ne casse pas la garantie, et que c'était facile... mais c'est à vérifier 

Je suis d'accord qu'il leur manque un produit d'appel, et non, si on veut le mac portable le plus bas, c'est le MB, pas le MBP.

Apple a su faire un produit d'appel (d'apple ? ^^) en machine de bureau avec le mac mini, il leur faudrait un portable encore moins cher, quitte à faire très peu de marge dessus, juste histoire de faire venir les gens au mac...

Moi parfois je me dit que je vais revenir au PC, qui gère mieux le 5.1 dans les applications, pour qui on trouve plus facilement tel ou tel logiciel, surtout pour la vidéo (un comble quand même) mais au final, travaillant sur PC toute la journée, ça me donne vraiment pas envie de revenir sur PC... et donc je me prendrais un MBP, mais j'y mettrais aussi Windows 7 pour les quelques fois où je pourrais en avoir besoin...


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas le problème.

Le problème, c'est que pour le prix demandé, et pour la marge qu'ils se font, ils pourraient le faire d'office, sans qu'on ait à débourser encore les dits 70 roros.


----------



## shenrone (15 Janvier 2010)

Je sais aussi reconnaitre quand la pomme fait des erreurs, jai eu mon lot de problèmes avec mon premiers MB blanc....


----------



## carbonyle (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que les Fanboys parlent sans même savoir ce que propose la concurrence ...
> 
> *1544 euros - ASUS *
> 15,4" Full HD 1920x1080 _(seulement 1440x900 chez Apple)_
> ...



Maintenant si tu pouvais ne pas relancer le truc non plus à chaque fois avec des arguments valables pour ton cas perso :rose:


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Maintenant si tu pouvais ne pas relancer le truc non plus à chaque fois avec des arguments valables pour ton cas perso :rose:



Hum pour mon cas perso ? Qu'entends-tu par là ?


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon je lis des choses qui me dérange quand même un peu
> Après si quelqu'un connait un PC dont le design est plus réussi que celui de n'importe quel MAC, je suis tout à fait ouvert et je souhaiterais  le voir.



http://murderbox.com/gallery.html

Prix d'une machine complète, compter 7000 euros ^^


Sinon pour ce qui est des prochains macbook, pour en revenir au sujet, on peut légitimement s'attendre à :

- Processeur Corei5/i7 Mobile
- Coopération matérielle entre GMA intégré et CG dédiée (ATI ou nVidia..?)
- 2 Go sur les MBP 13 et 4 sur les MBP 15 et 17
- 250 Go de HDD (peut être 500 sur les gros modèle mais vraiment pas sur)


Du reste pas de grand changement.

Bien évidemment tout ceci n'est que pur spéculation tiré de mon expérience passée


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> http://murderbox.com/gallery.html
> 
> 
> - 2 Go sur les MBP 13 et 4 sur les MBP 15 et 17


Je pencherai plutôt pour 4go sur tous les modèles ... le modèle 13" à 2,53ghz en étant déjà équipé. Et puis ça permettrait de vraiment trancher avec le MB blanc qui lui n'a que 2go de RAM.


----------



## carbonyle (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Hum pour mon cas perso ? Qu'entends-tu par là ?



Tu ne fais que citer et répéter à longueur de pages des trucs qui te font triper visiblement, mais qui ne sont pas forcément des critères de choix pour d'autres. 

Un ordi, ça se choisit en fonction de ses besoins. 

Blue-ray, hdmi? Useless sur un portable, on n'en profite vraiment que sur une bonne télé et avec un bon home cinema. Et les formats solides sont voués à disparaître. 

Une CG à la pointe? De toute manière un portable ne sera jamais une véritable plate-forme pour un gamer, un photographe ou un monteur vidéo, seulement un appoint. 

Un proce qui te fait gagner quelques %? Ouaouh paie ta révolution.

12000 Go despace ? Tes en mode tortue qui transporte sa maison sur soi ? Tas lair fin si lordi plante. 


Si je cite mes besoins, cest autonomie, qualité de conception, ergonomie, OS, qualité du trackpad, qualité de la dalle et jen passe. Tous les points que tu cites nont jamais été les gros points forts des portables et sont encore meilleurs et restent bien plus abordables sur une plate-forme fixe. 

Fatigué des ouin-ouin en fait. Un produit ne correspond pas à tes besoins, hé bien tu regardes ailleurs, basta. Cest le jeu !


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

D'accord mais ça leur coûte quoi d'ajouter un HDD 500 au lieu de 250 ?
Pour le reste, je peux comprendre que ça doit répondre à des impératifs un peu plus complexes. Mais le disque dur ?


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

Y'a pas de petits profits là-bas..  

Ils te sortent les MB unibody moins chers, mais ils enlèvent l'Apple Remote.


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Tu ne fais que citer et répéter à longueur de pages des trucs qui te font triper visiblement, mais qui ne sont pas forcément des critères de choix pour d'autres.
> 
> Un ordi, ça se choisit en fonction de ses besoins.
> 
> ...



A t'entendre j'aurai des besoins spécifiques :mouais:

1. Il s'agit d'un portable, c'est à dire qu'on le transporte ... c'est mieux de ne pas emmener son disque dur externe avec non ? Et puis j'ai tous sur le disque dur et une copie conforme sur un autre disque à l'abri ... encore mieux que de stocker toutes ces photos et vidéos sur un seul disque et de ne pas les avoir sur la machine principale....

2. La carte graphique ça peut éventuellement être utile pour faire des jeux de temps en temps et tout le monde n'a pas assez d'argent pour avoir deux machines ... Alors pour une machine à 1600 euros, on espère qu'elle puisse au moins faire office de machine unique parce que ça fait un peu chère l'ordi d'appoint.

3. Le blueray, le HDMI ? Bah il se trouve que j'ai justement un Home cinema de qualité et le videoprojecteur qui va avec ....



Si des machines à plus de 1500 euros pouvaient répondre aux besoins de plus grand nombre, et ne pas servir uniquement à une machine d'appoint qui ne supporte pas les jeux et permettre de se ballader avec des MP3 et vidéos, ce serait pas plus mal :mouais:


----------



## carbonyle (15 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> D'accord mais ça leur coûte quoi d'ajouter un HDD 500 au lieu de 250 ?
> Pour le reste, je peux comprendre que ça doit répondre à des impératifs un peu plus complexes. Mais le disque dur ?



Sûrement rien j'en conviens, mais perso je m'en fous par exemple, j'ai pas attendu que les portables embarquent des centaines de Go pour avoir 1To en externe. Je trouve ça aussi ballot que toi, mais c'est pas un point crucial dans mon choix. Du moment qu'il y a de la place pour les périodes où je suis en déplacement, ça me va.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------

@Dambo : Dans ce cas, tu ne cites que des fonctions secondaires parce qu'un portable n'est pas destiné à être un lecteur de blue-ray de salon, à transporter tooouuuute ta vie numérique et à travailler des vidéos pour le prochain festival de cinéma.

Quant au public, quand tu auras assimilé qu'Apple ne vise que ceux qu'ils ont envie de viser et qu'ils s'en battent des avis ouin-ouin parce que de toute manière, tout le monde est trop c*n pour acheter à leur prix, tu vivras peut-être un peu plus en paix.

Tu sais moi aussi je suis dégoûté que mon futur mbp ne préchauffe pas l'eau de ma douche, qu'il ne commande pas ma cafetière à distance et qu'il n'amène pas ma voiture en bas de l'appart pour aller bosser


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Sûrement rien j'en conviens, mais perso je m'en fous par exemple, j'ai pas attendu que les portables embarquent des centaines de Go pour avoir 1To en externe. Je trouve ça aussi ballot que toi, mais c'est pas un point crucial dans mon choix. Du moment qu'il y a de la place pour les périodes où je suis en déplacement, ça me va.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------
> 
> ...



Je crois que tu n'as pas compris qu'on demande simplement une "fonctionnalité" (avoir de l'espace) que tous les concurrents 3 fois moins chère offrent ! C'est de la radinerie pure et simple, il y a rien à ajouter !

Et j'aimerai bien savoir en quoi un portable n'est pas destiné à transporter toute une vie numérique ? Une machine fixe l'est par contre ? Je ne vois pas le rapport .... C'est courant les gens qui n'ont qu'un portable ... tout le monde n'a pas deux ordis !


----------



## OLALA_! (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est clair. Moi je souhaite par exemple avoir un ordinateur aussi puissant que possible, portable et sous OSX. Ils sont vraiment cons de ne pas proposer une gamme plus large qui réponde à plus de besoins spécifiques.


----------



## carbonyle (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Et j'aimerai bien savoir en quoi un portable n'est pas destiné à transporter toute une vie numérique ? Une machine fixe l'est par contre ? Je ne vois pas le rapport .... C'est courant les gens qui n'ont qu'un portable ... tout le monde n'a pas deux ordis !



Mais parce que tout est relatif screugneugneu....tes 7 ans de photos, c'est 6 mois de RAW pour moi par exemple. OU encore que je préfère avoir ma musique en flac ou alac plutôt qu'en mp3.

Et rassure toi, je n'ai pas les moyens d'avoir deux ordis et surtout des besoins qui font que j'ai un portable, alors je porte ma croix et je fais avec.


----------



## Goldenboy (15 Janvier 2010)

excusez moi de coupez cette conversation, mais pensez vous que les nouveau macbook pro peuvent voir le jour avant le 25 fevrier ? je peux attendre jusque la mais pas après.


----------



## roadkiller (15 Janvier 2010)

Goldenboy a dit:


> excusez moi de coupez cette conversation, mais pensez vous que les nouveau macbook pro peuvent voir le jour avant le 25 fevrier ? je peux attendre jusque la mais pas après.



Possible selon moi mais la probabilité ne s'élève qu'à 1/4, à toi de voir...


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Et les formats solides sont voués à disparaître.


Dans dix ans, oui, c'est pas demain la veille que tout le monde aura un accès internet à 100 méga, et 1000 téras de disque dur chez soi pour tout stocker...



carbonyle a dit:


> Si je cite mes besoins, c&#8217;est autonomie, qualité de conception, ergonomie, OS, qualité du trackpad, qualité de la dalle et j&#8217;en passe. Tous les points que tu cites n&#8217;ont jamais été les gros points forts des portables et sont encore meilleurs et restent bien plus abordables sur une plate-forme fixe.


Sur une plateforme fixe ? 
- autonomie : 0. Ben oui, tu débranches la prise, l'ordi s'éteint ^^
- qualité du trackpad : 0. Y a pas de trackpad sur un fixe ^^



carbonyle a dit:


> Mais parce que tout est relatif screugneugneu....tes 7 ans de photos, c'est 6 mois de RAW pour moi par exemple. OU encore que je préfère avoir ma musique en flac ou alac plutôt qu'en mp3.


En flac, c'est pour de la musique liquide ? 
Moi j'ai ma musique en AAC, vu que je l'achète sur l'ITMS, ou mes dvd rippés en AAC aussi... ^^


----------



## tazevil666 (15 Janvier 2010)

Et bien c'était animé cet aprem en tout cas, je viens de me taper les 2 pages de posts que j'avais raté... je vais aller prendre un Doliprane ! 

Bon aller stop, on va s'arrêter là pour le débat interminable Apple c'est cher / PC c'est pas cher ! Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?
Toute façon ca sert à rien de gueuler pour réclamer 50Go d'espace disque en plus, je ne pense pas que iPapy lise le forum "macgen" !

Attendons avec impatience ^^ Une fois qu'ils auront sortis leur nouveaux bijoux ... ou pas ! Là on  pourra gueuler... ou pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h06 ----------




carbonyle a dit:


> Blue-ray, hdmi? Useless sur un portable, on n'en profite vraiment que sur une bonne télé et avec un bon home cinema. Et les formats solides sont voués à disparaître.



Minces les formats solides sont en voie d'extinction !!! C'est balo :mouais:

Bon allez c'est décidé moi aussi je laisse tomber le solide, à partir de ce soir je ferais caca mou !


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas que ce débat fait rage depuis un moment mais je vais vous dire une chose :

Apple n'oblige a RIEN d'acheter leur produit non ? 

J'ai toujours acheté de la marque apres si vous acheté un lecteur blueray proline ca vous regarde, c'est pourtant les memes composants mais la qualité de conception change toute la donne...et c'est pareil pour tout ! 

On vous oblige a RIEN donc c'est soit de la jalousie soit de la bétise ! 

Apple = design, innovation, état d'esprit, OS, ... apres chacun ses arguments d'achat ! 

Personnellement mon portable je m'en fiche un peu qu'il soit équipé des derniers GPU, d'un DD de 750go, si c'est pour avoir 30 minutes d'autonomie...si vous voulez une machine de guerre acheté une UC ! 

Chaque entreprises a sa politique d'entreprise !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------




Fabien_smv a dit:


> Vous oubliez tous les petits "détails" qui font qu'un MacBook Pro n'est pas un portable comme les autres.
> 
> Le trackpad des portables Apple est à des années-lumières de ce que l'on peut trouver du côté des PC. Vous avez déjà vu un PCiste utiliser son ordinateur sans souris vous ? Moi jamais alors que chez les MacUsers c'est très courant. Le trackpad des mbp, grand et multi-touch, est largement suffisant et super-confortable !
> 
> ...



Exactement

APPLE = Ergonomie 
PC = Puissance de la bete

ca ne sert a rien d'avoir 1500 cv sous le capot si le reste ne suit pas derrière ...  

Ce qui me fait plaisir chez apple c'est l'OS, L'état d'esprit et le design 

Quand je compare aux forums des Pcistes...ce n'est pas la meme mentalité !


----------



## tehmeow (15 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> APPLE = Ergonomie
> PC = Puissance de la bete



Puissance et ergonomie sont censes etre contradictoire ? On pourrait pas avoir les 2 ?


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> Puissance et ergonomie sont censes etre contradictoire ? On pourrait pas avoir les 2 ?



Apple fait les 2 mais le critere de séduction des pc portables c'est la puissance emporté avec celui-ci, derinier disque dur 1TO, dernier GPU... a quoi ca sert si tu n'a aucune ergonomie deriere ? 

Quand je me balade a la fnac j'aime regardé un peu les dernièrs PC sortis en date et mis a part les composants il n'y a aucune nouveauté à coté !


----------



## MacSedik (15 Janvier 2010)

je pense qu'on a fait le tour du sujet que le débat par ici devient complètement HS. 
attendons sagement (ou pas) ce qu'Apple va nous sortir et après on en tirera des conclusions. 
sinon je rejoins Sylow, chaque entreprise (multinationale plutôt ), a sa propre politique, aussi déplaisante soit elle.
et rien n'empêche d'aller voir la concurrence.


----------



## daphone (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> A t'entendre j'aurai des besoins spécifiques :mouais:
> 
> 1. Il s'agit d'un portable, c'est à dire qu'on le transporte ... c'est mieux de ne pas emmener son disque dur externe avec non ? Et puis j'ai tous sur le disque dur et une copie conforme sur un autre disque à l'abri ... encore mieux que de stocker toutes ces photos et vidéos sur un seul disque et de ne pas les avoir sur la machine principale....
> 
> ...



On est bien pareil avec Dambo. Macbook en machine principale, videoprojecteur, et sauvegarde sur disque dur miroir


----------



## MacSedik (15 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> Puissance et ergonomie sont censes etre contradictoire ? On pourrait pas avoir les 2 ?



ça dépend ce que tu veut faire avec toute cette puissance? si tu veut un ordi puissant je te conseille de regarder par ici

Il reste plus que 2 semaine et on verra s'il y'a du mouvement du côté de cupertino.


----------



## daphone (15 Janvier 2010)

Prochaine Deadline, le 26 et 27 janvier... Nous en saurons un peu plus au sujet des macbook je pense. Car je dois vous dire (mais vous le savez peut être..) que nous ne sommes pas les seuls sur ce forum à les attendre. Et avec les Arrandale d'Intel recemment sortis, il faudra bien en faire quelque chose.

Le core2duo pour moi restera sur le 13', mais il faudra passer a l'i5, qu'importe que ça chauffe ou que c'est pas prêt, juste pour la comm et la campagne de marketing, pour donner aux gens une raison de sauter le pas, et qu'aussi, vendre du Core2duo en 2010 sur du haut de gamme, bravo l'image..


----------



## tehmeow (15 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Quand je me balade a la fnac j'aime regardé un peu les dernièrs PC sortis en date et mis a part les composants il n'y a aucune nouveauté à coté !



Je suis d'accord. Mais a regarder les forums autour du MBP2010, la majorite des personnes esperent une evolution significative des performances.... comme certains l'ont fait remarque on est en 2010... et meme s'il y a des gens qui vivent dans une cave ou qui ont 36 ordinateurs chez eux et qui disent que les core2duo qu'on se trimbale depuis plusieurs annees ou les DD de 250 Go qu'on faisait deja il y a 10 ans leurs conviennent..ba tant mieux pour eux. En attendant je m'attend a acheter un ordinateur en coherence avec son epoque (et oui, je fais partie des pauvres qui utilisent un MBP comme 1ere machine sans avoir de tour...). Mettre 2000 ou 3000 euros ok... mais il faut avoir une machine qui suit...


----------



## salamander (15 Janvier 2010)

Franchement moi ça me fascine que ce debat dure depuis autant de pages, d'autant que sur la totalité des commentaires, on oublie completement le but de la discu.  Un modo pourrai très bien déplacer tout ça dans un forum de combat "pc vs mac". Je suis curieux de savoir moi aussi ce que vont donner ces nouveaux macbook pro, mais je suis sur que le changement d'une version 2009 pour ceux ci ne sera motivée que pour ceux qui utilisent déja le leur à 100% de ses capacités en permance.


----------



## tazevil666 (15 Janvier 2010)

Ca en devient lourdingue, arrêtez de vous excitez sans raison ni même savoir pourquoi !
On attends, on voit ce que ca donne, et après éventuellement on râle ... Pour le moment c'est de la masturbation hormonale ! 
Encore une page comme çà et je change de forum ! :'(


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ca en devient lourdingue, arrêtez de vous excitez sans raison ni même savoir pourquoi !
> On attends, on voit ce que ca donne, et après éventuellement on râle ... Pour le moment c'est de la masturbation hormonale !
> Encore une page comme çà et je change de forum ! :'(



73 Pages fallait bien que le débat arrive..c'est triste mais c'est comme ca ! 

On est a 99% sur d'une chose c'est les i5 et i7 pour mes MBP 15 et 17  apres le 13 on ne sait pas encore 

Si ca peut faire retrouver le sommeil pour certain...


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> J'ai toujours acheté de la marque apres si vous acheté un lecteur blueray proline ca vous regarde, c'est pourtant les memes composants mais la qualité de conception change toute la donne...et c'est pareil pour tout !



Ah ça c'est sûr faut être bête pour acheter un lecteur blu-ray proline (ça existe d'ailleurs ? ^^) alors que pour 300  tu as une PS3 qui est aussi un très bon lecteur blu-ray  (d'après les tests c'est un excellent lecteur blu-ray ^^)


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ca en devient lourdingue, arrêtez de vous excitez sans raison ni même savoir pourquoi !
> On attends, on voit ce que ca donne, et après éventuellement on râle ... Pour le moment c'est de la masturbation hormonale !
> Encore une page comme çà et je change de forum ! :'(



Arrête de me faire rire va... Tu veux que je remonte quelques pages auparavant pour citer tes dires ? Avant que tu ne "craques" pour un MBP tu la pratiquais également, la masturbation hormonale. Vous êtes tous des felés du cibouleau ici, aussi bien les groupies qui se plotent les miches (OLALA! je t'ai vu) que les mecs qui se tatent la raie (sent un peut tes doigt MacFly pour voir) en attendant le nouveau MBP Core iX. J'attends dans quelques semaines/mois le boulet d'entre vous qui osera sortir en premier "_je le savais qu'il allait sortir ! je vous l'avais dit !_" Et la ce sera le summum de ce post, le point définitif du non retour...


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Ah ça c'est sûr faut être bête pour acheter un lecteur blu-ray proline (ça existe d'ailleurs ? ^^) alors que pour 300  tu as une PS3 qui est aussi un très bon lecteur blu-ray  (d'après les tests c'est un excellent lecteur blu-ray ^^)



ce n'est pas pour rien qu'elle est dans mon salon  ! C'est SONY ! 

en tout cas j'ai hate de voir ces futurs merveille et la tablette apple...ca risque d'etre beau !


----------



## tazevil666 (15 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Arrête de me faire rire va... Tu veux que je remonte quelques pages auparavant pour citer tes dires ? Avant que tu ne "craques" pour un MBP tu la pratiquais également, la masturbation hormonale. Vous êtes tous des felés du cibouleau ici, aussi bien les groupies qui se plotent les miches (OLALA! je t'ai vu) que les mecs qui se tatent la raie (sent un peut tes doigt MacFly pour voir) en attendant le nouveau MBP Core iX. J'attends dans quelques semaines/mois le boulet d'entre vous qui osera sortir en premier "_je le savais qu'il allait sortir ! je vous l'avais dit !_" Et la ce sera le summum de ce post, le point définitif du non retour...



Tu n'as pas du comprendre ce que j'ai voulu dire. Ce n'est pas une raison pour être désagréable. Je ne crois pas l'avoir été avec toi me semble t'il ? Mais allez t'a bien raison "membre émérite", avec tes bonnes paroles je ne vais pas te contredire sinon je vais tourner au désagréable, et soit dit en passant le "félé du cibouleau" qui se "tate la raie" t'emm.... ! Peux pas être plus clair !

Edit : j'oubliais le petit smiley


----------



## Rallos (15 Janvier 2010)

On attend point à la ligne. Non?...

PS: Les gars vous avez quel âge pour vous parlez les uns les autres comme cela? ... Le titre du post n'est pas "Ici: insulte et gaminerie..."


----------



## MacSedik (15 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> On est a 99% sur d'une chose c'est les i5 et i7 pour mes MBP 15 et 17



Oui bien d'accord surtout sur les Hauts de gamme. c'est-à-dire, que les *MacBook Pro 15" 2,8 2,66 GHz et le 17"* auront des intel i5 et i7 avec une CG intégrée intel et une autre dédiée. Les 17" avec des SSD de série (128Go ou 256Go). 



Sylow a dit:


> apres le 13 on ne sait pas encore



Les 13" comme le 15"? entrée de gamme (qui selon moi est amené à disparaître), auront des C2D boostés et des NVidia 9400M (on ne change pas une équipe qui gagne ) + une capacité DD plus conséquente.

Bien sûr, ce ne sont que des suppositions.


----------



## Rallos (15 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui bien d'accord surtout sur les Hauts de gamme. c'est-à-dire, que les *MacBook Pro 15" 2,8 2,66 GHz et le 17"* auront des intel i5 et i7 avec une CG intégrée intel et une autre dédiée. Les 17" avec des SSD de série (128Go ou 256Go).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

Dites, quelqu'un (étudiant qui prend ses cours dessus de préférence ) pourrait me dire précisément quelle est la durée actuelle maximale du MBP 13" d'entrée de gamme niveau autonomie? (à savoir wifi, BT, clavier éteints, lumi au mini, et utilisation unique de Pages/Word)

(je demande car mon MB noir commence à tirer un peu, je dois tenir 6H en traitement de texte, et il ne tient que 5H environ, ce qui est déjà pas mal pour un "ancêtre", je vous l'accorde.. )


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Minces les formats solides sont en voie d'extinction !!! C'est balo :mouais:
> 
> Bon allez c'est décidé moi aussi je laisse tomber le solide, à partir de ce soir je ferais caca mou !



J'ai bne rigolé quand j'ai lu ça, merci Tazevil


----------



## MacSedik (15 Janvier 2010)

Pour ce qui est du MacBook Pro 13", avec l'utilisation décrite plus haut. tu tiens 7-8h, plus concrètement une bonne journée d'étudiant.


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> On est bien pareil avec Dambo. Macbook en machine principale, videoprojecteur, et sauvegarde sur disque dur miroir



copain 


--------------------------
Bon je suis bien d'accord pour arrêter là la débat, malgré nos petits décaccords avec carbonyle, on est quand même là tous les deux pour attendre la sortie du prochain MBP


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du MacBook Pro 13", avec l'utilisation décrite plus haut. tu tiens 7-8h, plus concrètement une bonne journée d'étudiant.



Thanx, donc il remplacera mon MB noir cet été, pour les deux années restantes.  

Désolé pour le HS, et merci encore pour la confirmation.


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Dites, quelqu'un (étudiant qui prend ses cours dessus de préférence ) pourrait me dire précisément quelle est la durée actuelle maximale du MBP 13" d'entrée de gamme niveau autonomie? (à savoir wifi, BT, clavier éteints, lumi au mini, et utilisation unique de Pages/Word)
> 
> (je demande car mon MB noir commence à tirer un peu, je dois tenir 6H en traitement de texte, et il ne tient que 5H environ, ce qui est déjà pas mal pour un "ancêtre", je vous l'accorde.. )



La luminosité que tu mets à l'écran joue beaucoup sur la durée de la batterie ! Le fait que tu surf en wifi aussi ...
En gros si tu fais de la prise de notes, luminosité au mini et wifi coupé (et pour ma part je mettais la luminosité à 0, écran éteint pendant les pauses ou le prof parlait longtemps...) Tu peux te faire ta journée de 8 heures de cours sans souci


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

Vous etes optimistes pour les SSD de série... :love:


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> La luminosité que tu mets à l'écran joue beaucoup sur la durée de la batterie ! Le fait que tu surf en wifi aussi ...
> En gros si tu fais de la prise de notes, luminosité au mini et wifi coupé (et pour ma part je mettais la luminosité à 0, écran éteint pendant les pauses ou le prof parlait longtemps...) Tu peux te faire ta journée de 8 heures de cours sans souci



Je sais bien tout ça m'sieur .. ^^' 

Ça fait 3 ans que je l'utilise de cette façon, wifi et BT éteint, et lumi à 1... mais comme il tient que 5H, et que j'ai environ 6H de cours où je dois uniquement faire du traitement de texte, je ne faisais que des demies journées sans Magsafe...  

D'où mon interrogation, car sur les tests du net, on ne trouve jamais ce type de test justement, avec vraiment une autonomie tirée au maximum...  

Ça me rassure donc, puisque les heures à taper seront entièrement couverte en une seule charge, nickel.  

(faut que j'revende le noir à ma mère du coup, en lui expliquant qu'il est collector et tout.. )




dambo a dit:


> au temps pour moi
> 
> je n'avais pas vu que je n'avais pas à faire à un néophtyte
> 
> Pour ma part mon MB blanc qui 3 ans tient exactement 4h25 dans cette utilisation (je l'ai encore fait ce matin) - luminosité au mini et pas de wifi.



No soucy, apparemment, on a la même bécane (même époque quoi ^^) et la même utilisation..


----------



## dambo (15 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Vous etes optimistes pour les SSD de série... :love:



Vu le prix en effet ... mais pourquoi pas en option "gratuite"

Du genre sur le 17" :
- 640go en 5400trs/min OU SSD 256 (sans supplément)

Ou sur le 15" :
- 500go en 5400 trs/min OU SSD 128

(Je dis 128go comme j'aurai dit plus ou moins ... je ne connais pas le prix des SSD, c'est juste pour exposer l'idée)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------




Poissondezil a dit:


> Je sais bien tout ça m'sieur .. ^^'
> 
> Ça fait 3 ans que je l'utilise de cette façon, wifi et BT éteint, et lumi à 1... mais comme il tient que 5H, et que j'ai environ 6H de cours où je dois uniquement faire du traitement de texte, je ne faisais que des demies journées sans Magsafe...
> 
> ...



au temps pour moi 

je n'avais pas vu que je n'avais pas à faire à un néophtyte 

Pour ma part mon MB blanc qui 3 ans tient exactement 4h25 dans cette utilisation (je l'ai encore fait ce matin) - luminosité au mini et pas de wifi.


----------



## GrayStorm (15 Janvier 2010)

Bin un disque de 640go ça doit couter 50&#8364;, un SSD 256Go, ça en coute 750.


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2010)

ce qu'il faut voir aussi c'est la consommation de chaque logiciel dans le moniteur d'activité et la mise en veille.
pour le ssd c'est non, trop cher.


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Vu le prix en effet ... mais pourquoi pas en option "gratuite"
> 
> Du genre sur le 17" :
> - 640go en 5400trs/min OU SSD 256 (sans supplément)
> ...



en effet tres tres optimistes ^^, tout le monde sauterai sur le SSD...tu le revend a coté et tu achete un 750 go tu te fait 600 euros de bénéf ^^ .

J'ai hésité au lieu de prendre mon 500 7200 un SDD 128go...j'ai bien fait de prendre un 500go  malgré mon 1 TO en externe. C'est vraiment peu du 128 pour un MBP. Un MBA aucun soucis mais sinon j'attend d'avoir des 320 a prix tres attractif avant de changer


----------



## shenrone (15 Janvier 2010)

Et pour le MBA vous pensez que lui aussi aura une évolution inintéressante?


----------



## tazevil666 (15 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> J'ai bne rigolé quand j'ai lu ça, merci Tazevil



Y'a pas de quoi, si ca peut détendre un peu l'atmosphère !

Sinon désolé pour le message de tout à l'heure ou j'étais en mode grognon. J'ai pris mes médocs, ca va mieux  mais j'ai pas pour habitude de me laisser insulter !


----------



## MacSedik (15 Janvier 2010)

Le MBA peut-être plus de GHz, de DD et de RAM. car 2 Go de RAM Soudée ça a ces limites des fois... Mais c'est suffisant dans l'utilisation courante (internet, word, musique...). Surtout pour les MBA il faudra espérer plus de capacité au niveau de la batterie.


----------



## Pouasson (15 Janvier 2010)

J'avoue que si le MBA tenait les 8h du MBP dans les conditions précitées, je le prendrais sans hésiter (les 2Go de RAM et le proco à 2GHz, j'suis déjà habitué depuis 3ans, donc m'en fous, et la capacité du DD.. bein... m'en fous aussi, j'ai des DDE auto-alimentés qui traînent )..


----------



## NBAer (15 Janvier 2010)

La sortie (ou pas) du nouveau MBP provoque des tensions dis donc  

Apple, dépêchez vous d'annoncer qchose sinon, il y aura un homicide avant la 100eme page et vous en serez coupable  :rateau: Ah, on me dit que Apple ne suit pas le forum, zut

Plus sérieusement, c'est long mais l'annonce officielle ou la MAJ de l'apple store n'en sera que plus belle ! Sacrée stratégie commerciale en tout cas.

J'ai vu plusieurs commentaires mentionnant que pour un usage basique du portable, les MBP actuel faisait grandement l'affaire. Donc pour moi, cela suffirait amplement ... et bien j'attends quand même le dernier modèle sans vraiment savoir pourquoi si ce n'est de ne pas acheter un objet plein pot alors que son prix peut décroître du jour au lendemain.


----------



## PO_ (15 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Je sais bien tout ça m'sieur .. ^^'
> 
> Ça fait 3 ans que je l'utilise de cette façon, wifi et BT éteint, et lumi à 1... mais comme il tient que 5H, et que j'ai environ 6H de cours où je dois uniquement faire du traitement de texte, je ne faisais que des demies journées sans Magsafe...
> 
> ...



Dis-moi, tu crois pas que ça te reviendrais un peu (beaucoup) moins cher d'acheter une seconde batterie ? Parce que changer de Mac pour faire du traitement de texte plus longtemps ... je trouve que ça fait un peu chaud la dépense ...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Vous etes optimistes pour les SSD de série... :love:



Heu apple et tout ce qui est à base de mémoire à toujours été très cher! Donc non!


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

HP = Macbook Pro ?

je n'avais pas vue a quel point HP était original...c'est moche de copier autant :s

Quelqu'un en sait plus sur les 16h15 d'autonomie annoncé ? 

En tout cas on dit apple est radin amis HP...c'est le look apple qui leur font craqué leurs slips ? ^^

ceci n'est pas du troll !  je comparais juste en surfant sur darty pour voir ce qu'il se fait


----------



## Fil de Brume (15 Janvier 2010)

Mouais je le trouve moins beau le HP quand même... et puis il n'a pas de port firewire  Et sûrement pas de trackpad multi touch ^^


----------



## dambo (16 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> HP = Macbook Pro ?
> 
> je n'avais pas vue a quel point HP était original...c'est moche de copier autant :s
> 
> ...



Darty :Grâce à son processeur Intel Core 2 Duo SL9400 cet ordinateur offre une autonomie de 16h15 !

Personnellement je n'ai jamais vu ça :s en plus la batterie d'un 13" n'est pas très grande ... Y aurait-il une erreur dans les caractéristiques ? Darty se serait trompé ? Ou alors on a tous loupé quelquechose :rateau:

Edit : en plus ils sont précis chez HP, c'est pas 16h, c'est pas 16h30 ... c'est juste 16h15 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h05 ----------




tazevil666 a dit:


> Y'a pas de quoi, si ca peut détendre un peu l'atmosphère !
> 
> Sinon désolé pour le message de tout à l'heure ou j'étais en mode grognon. J'ai pris mes médocs, ca va mieux  mais j'ai pas pour habitude de me laisser insulter !


Arf, normal ! Plus le temps passe et plus on va devenir grognon : stessé par la sortie imminente des nouveaux MBP ! Si il n'y a pas de nouvelles fin janvier, il y aura tellement de tension et de déception que le topic va se transformer en bataille générale :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (16 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> ... c'est juste 16h15



Je dirais plutôt 6h15 parce que là c'est énorme comme autonomie.


----------



## daphone (16 Janvier 2010)

16h15 d'autonomie avec Windows 7 en sus... je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je n'y crois pas trop.. 16h15 en hibernation oui c'est mieux.. 

Rhoo la mauvaise langue que je suis.. Esperons juste qu'Apple aura trouvé encore un moyen d'augmenter la capacité des batteries et d'abaisser la consommation pour atteindre 8-9h d'autonomie. (Certes le 17 pouces est plus grand, mais il est bien équipé aussi et tient quand même 8 h ! )

Arrêtez de vous tirer dessus tous. Ce topic est juste une salle d'attente (pas pour psy) mais pour discutailler sur l'interêt d'économiser, d'anticiper et de prévoir un achat. Car je le dis encore une fois, même si l'offre actuelle en macbook suffit encore à beaucoup de monde, c'est surtout pour avoir mieux pour le même prix, ou alors bénéficier des actuels au rabais une fois les nouveaux sortis. C'est une règle de base non ? (surtout pour des étudiants que nous sommes, il n'y a pas de petites économies). J'aime lire et participer (et parfois me donner la migraine) sur ce post, car j'aimerais savoir et prévoir où vont partir mes 1400 euros que je vais bientôt dépenser dans un choix de long terme


----------



## iZiDoR (16 Janvier 2010)

Apple cailemal, Apple caitropcher


----------



## sapiens07 (16 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> La sortie (ou pas) du nouveau MBP provoque des tensions dis donc
> 
> Apple, dépêchez vous d'annoncer qchose sinon, il y aura un homicide avant la 100eme page et vous en serez coupable


 
Tout a fait d accord et pour eviter cela je me propose pour remplacer le PROZAC d ohlala :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Darty :Grâce à son processeur Intel Core 2 Duo SL9400 cet ordinateur offre une autonomie de 16h15 !
> 
> Personnellement je n'ai jamais vu ça :s en plus la batterie d'un 13" n'est pas très grande ... Y aurait-il une erreur dans les caractéristiques ? Darty se serait trompé ? Ou alors on a tous loupé quelquechose :rateau:
> 
> ...



Les 16 heures sont possibles grace à l'utilisation d'un SL9400 qui est un proco à économie d'energie et au chipset x4500 qui bouffe rien .

Ps : Le SL9400 n'est pas une bête de course ni le GMA .


----------



## kelmikmac (16 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Les 16 heures sont possibles grace à l'utilisation d'un SL9400 qui est un proco à économie d'energie et au chipset x4500 qui bouffe rien .
> 
> Ps : Le SL9400 n'est pas une bête de course ni le GMA .


Bonjour,
En fait pour le HP les 16H15 c'est l'autonomie totale sachant que ce 13" est vendu avec une seconde batteries fine qui se positionne sous le portable et se connecte automatiquement pour doubler l'autonomie


----------



## xao85 (16 Janvier 2010)

Y a aussi un défaut que j'ai remarqué sur les macbook pro actuels qui seraient bien de corriger: les ports USB l'un à côté de l'autre... Pour peu que vous ayez une clé USB une peu imposante, elle bouffe les deux ports. Les macbook pro anciennes génération avaient les ports des deux côtés. Je crois peu à la correction de ce défaut, mais sait-on jamais...


----------



## Sylow (16 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Y a aussi un défaut que j'ai remarqué sur les macbook pro actuels qui seraient bien de corriger: les ports USB l'un à côté de l'autre... Pour peu que vous ayez une clé USB une peu imposante, elle bouffe les deux ports. Les macbook pro anciennes génération avaient les ports des deux côtés. Je crois peu à la correction de ce défaut, mais sait-on jamais...



Ce n'est pas faux mais la aussi apple n'est pas responsable du choxi de vots clées USB. La mienne passe tres bien, une cleé USB qui utilise 2 ports n'est pas une "vraie" clée USB  . 

Il me semble que par rapport a l'ancien MBP l'écart entre les  ports ont augmenté mais à confirmer


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'HP enfaite il a un accumulateur qui se fixe en dessous du portable, d'ou la si grande autonomie, rien de nouveau enfaite.  L'accumulateur n'est pas montré sur les photos.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Excusez moi mais je pense que ce n'est pas à NOUS de changer de périphériques lorsque on achète un ordi à plus de 1000 .


----------



## xao85 (16 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ce n'est pas faux mais la aussi apple n'est pas responsable du choxi de vots clées USB. La mienne passe tres bien, une cleé USB qui utilise 2 ports n'est pas une "vraie" clée USB  .
> 
> Il me semble que par rapport a l'ancien MBP l'écart entre les  ports ont augmenté mais à confirmer



Oui mais certaines fois ce sont des amis qui viennent récupérer des cours et qui arrivent avec leur clé énorme! :rateau:


----------



## Sylow (16 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Excusez moi mais je pense que ce n'est pas à NOUS de changer de périphériques lorsque on achète un ordi à plus de 1000 .



certe mais apple a étudié les normes USB et mis a part les clé USB de chez TOTAL ou c'est carrément un bidon comme clé USB (c'est un exemple) je vois pas l'intérêt d'apple d'adapter la conception de leurs ports USB a ces modèle de clé USB. Une clé USB est fait pour être pratique, petit passe partout. si toutes les clés USB avaient la forme d'un objet vous imaginez ? ^^

Sur le mien il m'arrive d'avoir de brancher les enceintes connectées avec un cable optique, le Minidisplay, le magsafe , parfois l'ethernet , mon dd externe, mon dock iphone, et ma clé USB et je n'ai pas de problème de place, cela dit on n'y loge meme plus un cure dent


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai que certaines clefs USB ne sont pas pratiques.

Mais une clef Dark Vador c'est zolie


----------



## dambo (16 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est vrai que certaines clefs USB ne sont pas pratiques.
> 
> Mais une clef Dark Vador c'est zolie



Une des clés d'un ami est tellement pas pratique qu'une fois branché, il faut tenir le macbook, sinon il repose sur la clé du coté droit tellement elle est épaisse


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Lol , ca doit être comique à voir .


----------



## xao85 (16 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Une des clés d'un ami est tellement pas pratique qu'une fois branché, il faut tenir le macbook, sinon il repose sur la clé du coté droit tellement elle est épaisse



Oui j'ai déjà eu ce coup là! Nos mac sont trop fins!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Et les pc trop épais (quand je vois des 17" avec 5cm d'epaisseur puis un MBP 17" , c'est flagrant .)


----------



## dambo (16 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui j'ai déjà eu ce coup là! Nos mac sont trop fins!



Et encore ... çe doit être bien pire sur un MB Air ! Il doit y en avoir un paquet de clé plus épaisse que l'ordi :love:


----------



## aquafafa (16 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui j'ai déjà eu ce coup là! Nos mac sont trop fins!



sinon y a cette petite clé qui en plus est très resistante et waterproof. Moi je viens de l'acheter sans m'etre vraiment préoccupée si ma clé usb poserait probleme quand je switcherai sur MAC.

Je pense que là je n'aurai aucun souci avec le nouveau macbook pro ! meme s'il faut le dire nous nous eloignons un peu du sujet là ! je vous la conseille !


----------



## MacSedik (16 Janvier 2010)

problème? 
tu peut toujours la reformater, mais pas besoin les clés USB sous FAT 32 sont reconnus par MacOS...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Et encore ... çe doit être bien pire sur un MB Air ! Il doit y en avoir un paquet de clé plus épaisse que l'ordi :love:



ça me fait penser à ça


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2010)

Fanny qui a acheté une clé LaCie IamaKey©.  J'espère que tu ne vas pas paumer le petit capuchon...


----------



## aquafafa (16 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Fanny qui a acheté une clé LaCie IamaKey©.  J'espère que tu ne vas pas paumer le petit capuchon...



pour l'instant je touche du bois ! il est toujours là!!


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> pour l'instant je touche du bois ! il est toujours là!!


Comme le disait un utilisateur: "Un petit trou dans le capuchon, un fil fin dans ce trou et attaché à la clé. capuchon imperdable...".


----------



## Sylow (16 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> sinon y a cette petite clé qui en plus est très resistante et waterproof. Moi je viens de l'acheter sans m'etre vraiment préoccupée si ma clé usb poserait probleme quand je switcherai sur MAC.
> 
> Je pense que là je n'aurai aucun souci avec le nouveau macbook pro ! meme s'il faut le dire nous nous eloignons un peu du sujet là ! je vous la conseille !



c'est LaCie qui fait ca non ? 

j'ai vue ca et ca sera ma prochaine !


----------



## divoli (16 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> c'est LaCie qui fait ca non ?
> 
> j'ai vue ca et ca sera ma prochaine !



Oui, on en avait déjà parlé récemment dans les news, notamment...


----------



## aquafafa (16 Janvier 2010)

oui c'est LaCie et le modèle c'est"iamakey" la mienne est en 8 GO; je te la conseille !


----------



## salamander (16 Janvier 2010)

J'en ai une depuis le mois de mai, et qui a gouté au soleil, à la plage et son sable, et surtout, étant attachée à mes clefs de bagnole oubliées dans ma poche, elle a fini carrément dans l'eau de mer avec mon short et moi toute une après midi.....
Au final, aucun souci, elle marche toujours et n'oxyde pas.

Par contre, mais je m'y attendais le fameux capuchon est une grosse blague et a été perdu le jour même où je l'ai achetée mais il ne sert pas à grand chose....excellent produit.


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Janvier 2010)

Le coup du mac surélevé je connais avec une clef USB cachée dans un stylo qui est limite question taille...

Enfin bon avec la rallonge usb pour la petite souris (car je suis pas gauché) toute clef passe et puis cette clef stylo est pratique, puisqu'elle fait stylo


----------



## daphone (16 Janvier 2010)

salamander a dit:


> J'en ai une depuis le mois de mai, et qui a gouté au soleil, à la plage et son sable, et surtout, étant attachée à mes clefs de bagnole oubliées dans ma poche, elle a fini carrément dans l'eau de mer avec mon short et moi toute une après midi.....
> Au final, aucun souci, elle marche toujours et n'oxyde pas.
> 
> Par contre, mais je m'y attendais le fameux capuchon est une grosse blague et a été perdu le jour même où je l'ai achetée mais il ne sert pas à grand chose....excellent produit.



En te lisant, je pense que je vais m'en acheter une sur le champ. Moi qui croyais que c'etait d'un joli design, mais qu'il fallait quand même y faire autant attention qu'une clé normale.. (autrement dit, même pas l'accrocher sur un gros trousseau de clés)


----------



## tazevil666 (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> En te lisant, je pense que je vais m'en acheter une sur le champ. Moi qui croyais que c'etait d'un joli design, mais qu'il fallait quand même y faire autant attention qu'une clé normale.. (autrement dit, même pas l'accrocher sur un gros trousseau de clés)



Bon bah +1, moi qui en cherchait une aussi  En plus c'est discret, et si on peu prendre son bain avec c'est top :love:


----------



## tehmeow (16 Janvier 2010)

http://www.macmod.com/opinions/2031-january-27th-event-to-hold-new-macbook-pros


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> http://www.macmod.com/opinions/2031-january-27th-event-to-hold-new-macbook-pros



Ca sent pas très bon... MaJ mineure en vue, genre augmentation de la fréquence des C2D 
A voir, mais perso je ne suis pas aussi enthousiaste que certains sur cette MaJ. La iTablet futur remplacement des MBP ?


----------



## aquafafa (16 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ca sent pas très bon... MaJ mineure en vue, genre augmentation de la fréquence des C2D
> A voir, mais perso je ne suis pas aussi enthousiaste que certains sur cette MaJ. La iTablet futur remplacement des MBP ?



augmentation de frequence C2D des modèles d'entree de gamme non?? je pense quand meme que le 15" milieu et haut de gamme ainsi que le 17" auront un quad core sinon ce serait une action retrograde d'Apple que de tous les laisser en C2D .

qu'en pensez vous??


----------



## daphone (16 Janvier 2010)

Au moins une chose est sûre, il vont être mis à jour très prochainement. Forte possibilité pour le 27 lors de leur Big Event ( Apparemment beaucoup d'annonces de produits pour Apple cette année ) 

Mais après, a savoir si ça sera des i5 ou des Core2duo a plus forte fréquence ? dans les deux cas, j'attends. Peut-être je pourrais lorgner sur un 13'' avec core2duo a 2,66ghz, c'est pas trop en demander vu que sur l'iMac, le plus petit processeur est 3,06ghz desormais


----------



## aquafafa (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Au moins une chose est sûre, il vont être mis à jour très prochainement. Forte possibilité pour le 27 lors de leur Big Event ( Apparemment beaucoup d'annonces de produits pour Apple cette année )
> 
> Mais après, a savoir si ça sera des i5 ou des Core2duo a plus forte fréquence ? dans les deux cas, j'attends. Peut-être je pourrais lorgner sur un 13'' avec core2duo a 2,66ghz, c'est pas trop en demander vu que sur l'iMac, le plus petit processeur est 3,06ghz desormais




oui c'est sur que prefererai mon 15" à 1799 euros avec un 3.06ghz plutot qu'un 2.66ghz si vraiment il passe pas en core quad.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Au moins une chose est sûre, il vont être mis à jour très prochainement. Forte possibilité pour le 27 lors de leur Big Event ( Apparemment beaucoup d'annonces de produits pour Apple cette année )
> 
> Mais après, a savoir si ça sera des i5 ou des Core2duo a plus forte fréquence ? dans les deux cas, j'attends. Peut-être je pourrais lorgner sur un 13'' avec core2duo a 2,66ghz, c'est pas trop en demander vu que sur l'iMac, le plus petit processeur est 3,06ghz desormais



Je ne pense pas que ce sera les mêmes processeurs ( encore moins des C2D a plus forte fréquence ). Ils vont changer l'architecture de leurs processeurs c'est sure quand même. Et même au contraire les futurs processeurs auront surement une fréquence plus basse que les C2D.


----------



## daphone (16 Janvier 2010)

Donc a ton avis, on aura forcément des nouveaux processeurs iX sur les macbook pro ? J'espère que tu auras raison. En tout cas l'histoire des fréquences, ça va être dur en terme de com" !


----------



## xao85 (16 Janvier 2010)

Et les macbook air dans tout ça???


----------



## MacSedik (16 Janvier 2010)

+ de RAM et + de capacité DD? ils vont surement mettre le 2,13 Ghz en entrée de gamme. une éventuelle baisse des tarifs, comme ça ce MacBook Air prendra son envol....


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que ce sera les mêmes processeurs ( encore moins des C2D a plus forte fréquence ). Ils vont changer l'architecture de leurs processeurs c'est sure quand même. Et même au contraire les futurs processeurs auront surement une fréquence plus basse que les C2D.



Chose qui n'a pas été faite sur les iMacs de décembre, puisque toujours équipés de C2D (pour le bas de la gamme)... Donc tu ne penses pas, mais Apple le fait


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Sympa pour le "bas de gamme" .
De toute manière , Apple peut très bien mettre du i3 pour l'entrée de gamme (moins péjoratif vu le prix ) , du i5 pour le milieu et du i7 pour le haut de gamme .


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sympa pour le "bas de gamme"



Bas de gamme "Apple" tout est relatif .
Le soucis qu'Apple peut rencontrer à mon avis, c'est pour le 13' : Core i3 avec puce graphique integrée sans CG dédiée ou alors C2D avec meilleure fréquence et CG un chouilla plus performante (genre on passe de la 9400M à la 9600M :mouais.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Non , un i3 avec une HD4330 couplée avec une chipset intel pour une bonne autonomie , ce serait bien .
Mais pas cohérent : l'iMac en entrée de gamme a toujours un truc pourri (le 9400m) , donc , je pense qu'on aura du c2d avec le 9400m en entrée puis le i5 direct sur les 15" , ce que serait dommage .


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Janvier 2010)

et puis à quoi bon ? on ne sait pas quand, ni comment les MBP seront modifiés... est ce que les modèles actuels ne vous conviennent déjà pas ?  

ce qui serait cool, c'est de ne pas perdre le FW 800, et d'avoir la capacité de choisir un écran mat, pour le reste celà me semble ne pas présenter d'intérêt majeur sauf à un bond important de performances, mais dans cette hypothèse cela risque de couter cher.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Je suis navré mais je veux du i5 tout simplement pour ne pas être à la traine dans 2 ans comme l'était le g4 par rapport au CoreDuo.

Maintenant , le i5 est annoncé dans pas mal de pc à moins de 1000 avec une vraie carte graphique , alors , j'estime qu'Apple pourrait faire un effort .


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Maintenant , le i5 est annoncé dans pas mal de pc à moins de 1000 avec une vraie carte graphique , alors , j'estime qu'Apple pourrait faire un effort .



Tout comme les "vraies" CG qui équipent depuis bien longtemps les PC portables, alors qu'Apple est toujours à la traîne avec ses 9400/9600. Malheureusement il faut "encore" s'attendre à avoir des surprises...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Oui , quand tu vois des cartes graphiques genre HD4650 1go dedié dans un pc portable à 650-850 avec 4Go de ram , 500go de HDD et un core2duo (i5 pour dans un mois ) , ça fait chier.
Maintenant , c'est pas autonome ni design comme un mac .


----------



## Fabien_smv (16 Janvier 2010)

Je suis quasiment sûr qu'Apple va garder les Core2Duo pour l'entrée de gamme. C'est dans son intérêt de vous faire acheter le modèle au-dessus et pour ça Apple est très forte. 

Je me souviens de l'époque où il y avait un combo sur le premier macbook et le superdrive sur les autres ou encore un CoreSolo au lieu d'un CoreDuo pour le 1er MacMini. Plus récemment, il y a eu le rétro-éclairage du clavier uniquement sur le haut gamme 13" (l'époque où les MacBook unibody n'étaient pas "pro") ou encore le port Firewire (révision précédente).

A mon avis, la prochaine révision, ça va se jouer sur le type de processeurs : Core2Duo, Core i5 et Core i7 mais bon on verra bien ...


----------



## aquafafa (16 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> Je suis quasiment sûr qu'Apple va garder les Core2Duo pour l'entrée de gamme. C'est dans son intérêt de vous faire acheter le modèle au-dessus et pour ça Apple est très forte.
> 
> Je me souviens de l'époque où il y avait un combo sur le premier macbook et le superdrive sur les autres ou encore un CoreSolo au lieu d'un CoreDuo pour le 1er MacMini. Plus récemment, il y a eu le rétro-éclairage du clavier uniquement sur le haut gamme 13" (l'époque où les MacBook unibody n'étaient pas "pro") ou encore le port Firewire (révision précédente).
> 
> A mon avis, la prochaine révision, ça va se jouer sur le type de processeurs : Core2Duo, Core i5 et Core i7 mais bon on verra bien ...



je pense aussi !


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

En ce qui concerne la 9400m, je crois qu'ils vont en arrêter la production donc bon.. Il faudra trouver autre chose. Réponse dans 10 jours !!


----------



## MacSedik (17 Janvier 2010)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> Je suis quasiment sûr qu'Apple va garder les Core2Duo pour l'entrée de gamme. C'est dans son intérêt de vous faire acheter le modèle au-dessus et pour ça Apple est très forte.
> 
> *Je me souviens de l'époque où il y avait un combo sur le premier macbook et le superdrive sur les autres ou encore un CoreSolo au lieu d'un CoreDuo pour le 1er MacMini*. Plus récemment, il y a eu le rétro-éclairage du clavier uniquement sur le haut gamme 13" (l'époque où les MacBook unibody n'étaient pas "pro") ou encore le port Firewire (révision précédente).
> 
> A mon avis, la prochaine révision, ça va se jouer sur le type de processeurs : Core2Duo, Core i5 et Core i7 mais bon on verra bien ...



bonne remarque!  et cette période c'était il y'a 3 ans!! ah les combos sur les MacBook, ça c'était vraiment du foutage de gueule à 1200&#8364; en plus!!   
Oui le C2D n'est pas mort! en tout cas pas chez _Apple_. idem pour les CG.


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

J'ai encore un Combo sur mon macbook acheté en aout 2008, c'est foutage de gueule non ? c'était il y a un an et demi seulement...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Chose qui n'a pas été faite sur les iMacs de décembre, puisque toujours équipés de C2D (pour le bas de la gamme)... Donc tu ne penses pas, mais Apple le fait




On parle bien des macbook pro la ?  Il y a du core i5 sur un imac et comme souvent ils mettent souvent les "mêmes" processeurs il devrait y avoir des i5. C'est qu'une hypothèse mais c'est ce qui semble le plus logique.

Si il reste au C2D vous aurez attendu pour pas grand chose  Mais c'est possible que  certain reste en C2D ...


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Sinon je peux faire ça sur mon macbook blanc en attendant de pouvoir me prendre un MBP tout beau avec son clavier illuminé !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOn72Y5DT6M


----------



## dambo (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> On parle bien des macbook pro la ?  Il y a du core i5 sur un imac et comme souvent ils mettent souvent les "mêmes" processeurs il devrait y avoir des i5. C'est qu'une hypothèse mais c'est ce qui semble le plus logique.
> 
> Si il reste au C2D vous aurez attendu pour pas grand chose  Mais c'est possible que  certain reste en C2D ...



Ben vu que les iMac sont en partie restés en C2D, la remarque de HAL est tout à fait juste !
Il est possible que l'on ait de plus hautes fréquences pour les 13" et 15" d'entrée de gamme et des i5 / i7 sur le reste.

Mais prendre un C2D ... Je ne suis pas contre. Cela permettrait à la limite d'acheter une technologie éprouver que l'on sait stable et efficace sur les MBP. Ce qui ne sera pas le cas des i5 ! (même si cela ne constituera pas un frein pour moi à l'achat d'un i5 si c'est dans mon budget)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h30 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Sinon je peux faire ça sur mon macbook blanc en attendant de pouvoir me prendre un MBP tout beau avec son clavier illuminé !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOn72Y5DT6M



Wahou ça a l'air bien compliqué quand même 

J'avoue attendre avec impatience un clavier retro-éclairé. Mon MacBook blanc n'est pas évident à utiliser la nuit. Pour voir le clavier il faut mettre l'écran à fond à ça explose les yeux  
Donc je tâtonne en général :rateau:


----------



## shenrone (17 Janvier 2010)

Je crois pas qu'en cas de gros changement Hardware ce  soit les processeurs qui soient  a craindre.
je pense qu'intel est suffisamment consciencieux de ce point de vue la.


Par contre je suis surpris du nombre de membre qui espère l'arrivée des corei3 et i5 dans les MBP, mais quelle est votre utilisation de vos portables? vos utilisez quels logiciels?


----------



## xao85 (17 Janvier 2010)

Je suis aussi de l'avis qu'on va retrouver des core2duo dans les futurs bas de gamme pour la bonne raison qu'apple ne veut pas du chipset graphique à sauce intel, livré avec les nouveaux processeurs. 

En gardant les core2duo, ils peuvent choisir où l'évolution de la 9400m (je ne sais pas si elle existe? ) ou une carte graphique entrée de gamme. Je ne pense pas qu'ils feront marchent arrière sur ce point, surtout que c'était un argument de vente des derniers macbook et macbook pro. 

Et sur le haut de gamme, on aura du corei5 ou corei7 plus chipset intel avec une grosse carte ATI ou Nvidia...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

http://www.blogeee.net/2010/01/scoop-le-ion2-sera-finalement-un-geforce-310/

.

Sinon , Core2duo pour le premier 13" voire le 2ème , core i5 pour les 15" et core i7 pour les 17".
Sauf si Apple veut une gamme homogène (on peut rêver ) , dans ce cas, on aura du core i3 avec un GPU dédié bas de gamme type HD4330 (je ne connais pas l'équivalent chez nvidia puisque tous leurs GPU series 2XX ou 3XX sont des series 9 renommées ).


----------



## shenrone (17 Janvier 2010)

A mon avis cette maj n'interviendra pas le 26/27 mais soit la semaine avant soit celle après.
La pomme a déjà bien assez de grosse nouveautés a annoncer a cette date et c'est la conf ipod/iphone donc les stars seront l'ipod, l'iphone et la tablet.


----------



## xao85 (17 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> A mon avis cette maj n'interviendra pas le 26/27 mais soit la semaine avant soit celle après.
> La pomme a déjà bien assez de grosse nouveautés a annoncer a cette date et c'est la conf ipod/iphone donc les stars seront l'ipod, l'iphone et la tablet.



Moi je planche plus sur mi Février...


----------



## aquafafa (17 Janvier 2010)

ALors espérons que ce soit le 19, mardi prochain!


----------



## Sylow (17 Janvier 2010)

Chez france telecom c'est les employés qui mettent fin a leurs jours, chez apple...leurs futurs clients ^^.

Je pense a ceux qui se tirent les cheveux pour avoir une date ^^.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Dambo : La remarque que je faisais enfaite c'est par rapport a ça,

MAC MINI => MACBOOK unibody => C2D 2.26 Ghz ( ou 2.53 Ghz pour le mac mini )

En gros ils mettent les "mêmes processeurs", donc il y aura surement un MBP avec un processeur i5 :rateau:

Ensuite c'est du intel c'est les meilleurs processeurs increvable ! La preuve je fais toujours tourner un P4 depuis 6 ans ! Et il tourne 24H/24H


----------



## Sylow (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Dambo : La remarque que je faisais enfaite c'est par rapport a ça,
> 
> MAC MINI => MACBOOK unibody => C2D 2.26 Ghz ( ou 2.53 Ghz pour le mac mini )
> 
> ...



bah moi j'ai un AMD 2600 barton qui tourne depuis 6 ans aussi ^^, la fiabilité des processeurs sont tres peu mis a l'épreuve dans les ménages , c'est le piece qu'on ne change jamais.

Sinon c'est qu'on aura du i5 et i7 ! il n'y a pas de raison !


----------



## frankix (17 Janvier 2010)

Salut, petite question en passant (j'espère que ça pas été déjà posé, ce topic va tellement vite), certains disent que la 9400m ne va plus être fabriqué ça voudrait dire que le macbook blanc va aussi être révisé ce qui paraît improbable ? nan ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

frankix a dit:


> Salut, petite question en passant (j'espère que ça pas été déjà posé, ce topic va tellement vite), certains disent que la 9400m ne va plus être fabriqué ça voudrait dire que le macbook blanc va aussi être révisé ce qui paraît improbable ? nan ?



Ne plus être en production ne signifie pas ne plus en trouver...
Vu qu'aujourd'hui Apple uniquement équipe encore ses portables neufs avec une 9400M, tous les stocks de 9400M lui sont quasiment dédiés . Il y'en a assez en stock pour qu'Apple non seulement assure le remplacement des MB/MBP et autres encore sous garantie, mais en plus pour qu'elle se permette de les inclurent dans des nouveaux modèles (le MBU), pour te dire...

Donc pas de soucis de ce côté la je pense


----------



## frankix (17 Janvier 2010)

Ok merci


----------



## MacSedik (17 Janvier 2010)

la production n'est pas arrêtée mais elle *va être arrêtée* (quand? ça dépend du constructeur), car NVidia voudrais passer à autre chose (se concentrer sur les CG dédiées et les plate-forme mobiles comme le projet Tegra). il faut pas oublier que ce n'est qu'une annonce. regardez intel avec son Larabee...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Ensuite c'est du intel c'est les meilleurs processeurs increvable ! La preuve je fais toujours tourner un P4 depuis 6 ans ! Et il tourne 24H/24H



J'en doute , le PPC est bien meilleur que le intel , mon PPC G4 tourne depuis 2001 et mon G3 depuis 1999 en étant oveclocké .

On en reparle dans 10 ans du Core2duo  ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'en doute , le PPC est bien meilleur que le intel , mon PPC G4 tourne depuis 2001 et mon G3 depuis 1999 en étant oveclocké .
> 
> On en reparle dans 10 ans du Core2duo  ?



Pas besoin dans les écoles primaires c'est de P2 et P3 qui tourne donc plus ancien que ton PPC 

Intel ils sont vraiment bon (durée de vie et chaleur) je rectifie c'est vrai que j'aurai pas du imposer mon avis.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Le P2 chauffe beaucoup , la preuve :

[YOUTUBE]gkFZx6BmUHs[/YOUTUBE]

Autrement dit , intel n'est pas le meilleur , ce n'est pas pour rien qu'Apple a eu du mal à passer du PPC à l'intel.

Quand un PPC g4 800mhz battait un intel à 1.5ghz , on ne disait pas que intel était les meilleurs .


----------



## Sylow (17 Janvier 2010)

Aujourd'hui un pc/mac on le garde pas plus de 5ans, un processeur petit tenir bien plus longtemps qu'il n'est nécessaire que ce soit amd, intel, ppc...j'ai jamais grillé un processeur ! 

mais c'est vrai que niveau performance une 5200FX dans un mac état plus performante qu'une 5600 dans un pc ! c'était bluffant à l'époque


----------



## Sqee8lzh (17 Janvier 2010)

Apple doit vraiment tenter de revenir à l'époque où ses laptops éclataient l'offre PC en termes de performances et d'ergonomie. L'époque où un Mac c'était MIEUX, et pas seulement DIFFERENT.  C'est pas pour rien que le Powerbook est considéré par beaucoup comme le meilleur laptop jamais fabriqué (en fonction de l'époque évidemment).


----------



## arturus (17 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.blogeee.net/2010/01/scoop-le-ion2-sera-finalement-un-geforce-310/
> 
> .
> 
> ...



les processseurs i3/5/7 tendent à remplacer les core2duo, donc tot ou tard apple laissera tomber les core2duo pour ces proc. donc la question du chipset d'intel reviendra tot ou tard. Autant qu'apple fasse de suite une gamme homogene de suite. Mais j'espere qu'apple trouvera une bonne réponse a ce délicat probleme et qu'elle passe de suite aux proc i. Car des macbook en core2duo, des pro a moitié core2duo et i5...c'est le binz !


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

arturus a dit:


> les processseurs i3/5/7 tendent à remplacer les core2duo, donc tot ou tard apple laissera tomber les core2duo pour ces proc. donc la question du chipset d'intel reviendra tot ou tard. Autant qu'apple fasse de suite une gamme homogene de suite. Mais j'espere qu'apple trouvera une bonne réponse a ce délicat probleme et qu'elle passe de suite aux proc i. Car des macbook en core2duo, des pro a moitié core2duo et i5...c'est le binz !



On espère tous de tout coeur aussi !


----------



## tbotw69 (17 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ne plus être en production ne signifie pas ne plus en trouver...
> Vu qu'aujourd'hui Apple uniquement équipe encore ses portables neufs avec une 9400M, tous les stocks de 9400M lui sont quasiment dédiés . Il y'en a assez en stock pour qu'Apple non seulement assure le remplacement des MB/MBP et autres encore sous garantie, mais en plus pour qu'elle se permette de les inclurent dans des nouveaux modèles (le MBU), pour te dire...
> 
> Donc pas de soucis de ce côté la je pense


Permet moi d'être sceptique ; je ne pense pas que NVidia ou Apple fasse du stock de composants sur plusieurs mois ; cette carte est encore produite si elle est utilisée mais il n'y aura jamais des mois de stocks de cartes graphique 9600M, cela leur reviendrait très cher et est contraire à tout modèle économique performant ... (tu imagines l'argent que représente toutes ces cartes graphiques en stock ; c'est une valeur immobilisée qui fait baisser fortement la trésorerie, ce n'est pas raisonnable) ça m'étonnerait qu'une multinationale comme Apple ou NVidia fasse ça


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Janvier 2010)

arturus a dit:


> l Autant qu'apple fasse de suite une gamme homogene de suite. Mais j'espere qu'apple trouvera une bonne réponse a ce délicat probleme et qu'elle passe de suite aux proc i. Car des macbook en core2duo, des pro a moitié core2duo et i5...c'est le binz !



Encore plus le "binz" si Apple passe au Core iX. Intel avec sa gamme iX c'est un gros bordel, plus bordelique tu peux pas faire... Core i3/i5/I7 Arrandale n'a rien à voir avec les Lynnfield, Nehalem et autre... Core i5 plus "performant" qu'un i7, le i9 D0 overclockable uniquement, etc... Bref un bordel d'enfer.

Aujourd'hui dire "j'ai un C2D" ou autre on sait à peu près ce que vaut la machine, alors qu'avec les Core iX, cela dépend de la gamme, de la réf (920, 940, 965) etc... 
Intel sur ce coup z'ont pas fait au mieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




tbotw69 a dit:


> Permet moi d'être sceptique ; je ne pense pas que NVidia ou Apple fasse du stock de composants sur plusieurs mois ; cette carte est encore produite si elle est utilisée mais il n'y aura jamais des mois de stocks de cartes graphique 9600M, cela leur reviendrait très cher et est contraire à tout modèle économique performant ... (tu imagines l'argent que représente toutes ces cartes graphiques en stock ; c'est une valeur immobilisée qui fait baisser fortement la trésorerie, ce n'est pas raisonnable) ça m'étonnerait qu'une multinationale comme Apple ou NVidia fasse ça



Apple se fournir en 9400M à flux tendu ? M'étonnerai encore plus... Ils ont des Stocks de 9600M c'est une certitude...


----------



## scaryfan (18 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je planche plus sur mi Février...



Souvent *Steve JOBS*, lors des Apple Events, annonce des nouveaux produits en terminant ses phrases par : "*Now...*".

Commercialement parlant, c'est assez fort... tu annonces un nouveau produit, le public est ravi et applaudit... et tu informes que le produit est disponible immédiatement pour X $... comme ces évènements ont généré un sacré buzz les semaines précédentes, ils sont grandement suivis... et l'information ne passe pas inaperçu... tout est décortiqué...

Apple est très forte !


----------



## dambo (18 Janvier 2010)

Bon ... une MAJ demain ? Qui me suit dans ce délire ?


----------



## daphone (18 Janvier 2010)

J'aimerais...


----------



## dambo (18 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'aimerais...



Il suffit d'y croire ... :rateau:


----------



## roadkiller (18 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Bon ... une MAJ demain ? Qui me suit dans ce délire ?



Même pas en rêve !! 

Je l'ai dit, l'annonce se fera lors de la Keynote du 26 Janvier. Ce bon vieux Steeve va annoncer dans l'ordre : iSlate, Macbook Pro 2010, Iphone OS4, Aperture 3... 



Ou sinon jme pointe, je monte sur la scène et j'annonce tout moi même


----------



## dambo (18 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Même pas en rêve !!
> 
> *Je l'ai dit*, l'annonce se fera lors de la Keynote du 26 Janvier. Ce bon vieux Steeve va annoncer dans l'ordre : iSlate, Macbook Pro 2010, Iphone OS4, Aperture 3...
> 
> ...



Si tu l'as dit je suis rassuré 

Nan dans l'ordre je vois plutôt :
- Aperture 3
- Mac OS XI
- iPhone OS 4
- iPhone v4
- iSlate
- MacBook pro
- MacBook Air



(je sors) :rose:


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Ou sinon jme pointe, je monte sur la scène et j'annonce tout moi même


Excellente idée, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## shenrone (18 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Si tu l'as dit je suis rassuré
> 
> Nan dans l'ordre je vois plutôt :
> - Aperture 3
> ...



Vous risquez d'être sacrement déçu...


----------



## aquafafa (18 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il suffit d'y croire ... :rateau:



j'y crois aussi dambo !! si on s'y met à plusieurs ça risque de marcher !!...


----------



## thebignicos (18 Janvier 2010)

moi je souaite un chauffe tasse sur le nouvel macbook pro 

non sinon bravo pour le marketing apple! 

vivement que je puisse acheter le mien.


----------



## Tex-Twil (18 Janvier 2010)

Moi je viens de vendre mon UMBP de 2008 et j'attends les nouveaux


----------



## mort4zzz (18 Janvier 2010)

au final , le design risque de ne pas changer et je suis pas convaincu d'avoir besoin d'un i3 , i5 ou i7 pour gagner 2 secondes sur photoshop  je suis content de mon 'nouveau' MBP 17 unibody. Attendre d'acheter sous pretexte qu'on risque de regretter son achat car on a pas le dernier modèle tip top bodegon I7 je trouve ca un peu limite . On ne regrette jamais un MBP  ( par contre la tablette tactile y'en a qui vont regretter )


----------



## OLALA_! (18 Janvier 2010)

Salut les loulous,

Bon, donc c'est demain la sortie du nouveau MBP 15" ?
J'ai hâte ! Vivement demain 18h ! Oui ! Oui ! Oui !

On y croit !


----------



## xao85 (18 Janvier 2010)

Vivement demain que vous remettez tous les pieds sur terre. Je vous ai dit, pas avant Fevrier! Rooo!!!


----------



## dambo (18 Janvier 2010)

mort4zzz a dit:


> au final , le design risque de ne pas changer et je suis pas convaincu d'avoir besoin d'un i3 , i5 ou i7 pour gagner 2 secondes sur photoshop  je suis content de mon 'nouveau' MBP 17 unibody. Attendre d'acheter sous pretexte qu'on risque de regretter son achat car on a pas le dernier modèle tip top bodegon I7 je trouve ca un peu limite . On ne regrette jamais un MBP  ( par contre la tablette tactile y'en a qui vont regretter )



Il s'agit plutôt de ne pas payer aujourd'hui 1800 euros un ordinateur qui dans 15 jours sera bradé ... 

Et puis c'est aussi une question d'achat sur le long terme, je compte acquérir mon MBP pour les 4/5 ans à venir. Et il y a plus de chance que je sois encore "dans le vent" dans 3/4 ans avec un Core i5/7 qu'un Core 2 Duo qui a déjà quelques années !

Sans parler de la valeur de revente dans 3 ans d'un Core i5 par rapport à un Core 2 Duo si on souhaite changer de machines ....

Au final, il s'agit simplement d'attendre quelques jours pour avoir un peu plus pour le même prix ... ou les machines actuelles un peu moins chère (acheter un MBP 17" maintenant alors que la machine a 8 mois et qu'elle n'a pas baissé d'un centime depuis le mois de juin (et on connait la vitesse avec laquelle le matériel informatique évolue) ... chacun son truc)


----------



## Applelink (18 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il suffit d'y croire ... :rateau:





OLALA! a dit:


> Salut les loulous,
> 
> Bon, donc c'est demain la sortie du nouveau MBP 15" ?
> J'ai hâte ! Vivement demain 18h ! Oui ! Oui ! Oui !
> ...


Espérons que ca ne sera pas une fausse joie...
Vivement demain:love::love::love:


----------



## theplayer777 (18 Janvier 2010)

Moi je dis que demain, tout ce qu'il va y avoir, c'est des suicides collectifs de macusers en manque


----------



## Applelink (18 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Moi je dis que demain, tout ce qu'il va y avoir, c'est des suicides collectifs de macusers en manque


Où? ca y est j'ai deviné ... Chez Bouygues

Ok je   ===>[[[[[[[[[[ -]]]]]]]]]]
(Bah dis donc y'en a des portes:rateau

PS: J'espère que j'ai mis assez de smyleys :hein:


----------



## tbotw69 (18 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Apple se fournir en 9400M à flux tendu ? M'étonnerai encore plus... Ils ont des Stocks de 9600M c'est une certitude...


Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ; forcement il y a un petit peu de stock quelque part (même s'il ne doit pas y en avoir tant que ça surtout quand on voit l'augmentation des ventes chez Apple, je pense pas qu'il ait réellement le temps de faire du stock).

Par contre, il est absolument hors de question de faire du stock d'une quelconque carte graphique pour une nouvelle série de MacBook Pro ; *si NVidia ne produit plus de 9400M, Apple ne va pas faire un stock de plusieurs millions de ces cartes pour "tenir" 6/8 mois jusqu'au prochain renouvellement de gamme !! *C'est archi anti improductif et personne aujourd'hui n'oserait faire une chose pareille (par comparaison, même si les milieux sont différents, Toyota a 4h de stock dans ses usines au Japon ... donc 6 mois de stock, j'ose même pas imaginer le coût, aucune entreprise ne fait ça !)


----------



## iZiDoR (18 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit ; forcement il y a un petit peu de stock quelque part (même s'il ne doit pas y en avoir tant que ça surtout quand on voit l'augmentation des ventes chez Apple, je pense pas qu'il ait réellement le temps de faire du stock).
> 
> Par contre, il est absolument hors de question de faire du stock d'une quelconque carte graphique pour une nouvelle série de MacBook Pro ; *si NVidia ne produit plus de 9400M, Apple ne va pas faire un stock de plusieurs millions de ces cartes pour "tenir" 6/8 mois jusqu'au prochain renouvellement de gamme !! *C'est archi anti improductif et personne aujourd'hui n'oserait faire une chose pareille (par comparaison, même si les milieux sont différents, Toyota a 4h de stock dans ses usines au Japon ... donc 6 mois de stock, j'ose même pas imaginer le coût, aucune entreprise ne fait ça !)



Surtout que le stock est considéré comme produit vendu et doit donc être incorporé dans les ventes.... Fiscalement, il est absurde de faire du stock.....


----------



## thebignicos (18 Janvier 2010)

C'est produit en juste a temps le stock est la chose qui coûte le plus cher en production. C'est aussi pour ça qu'ils annoncent pas une sortie en avance pour que les ventes ne chutent pas et que leur prévisions de production restent réaliste.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/140241/special-event-le-27-janvier-c-est-confirme

On va l'avoir les amis .

iMac en vente le 27 Janvier donc .


----------



## OLALA_! (18 Janvier 2010)

Oui, d'ailleurs cette création d'invitation à l'évènement a été créée avec la nouvelle tablette d'Apple ;-) Steve JOBS en fera une démonstration en recréant le jeter d'ancres (ce n'est pas qu'une simple tablette tactile, vous allez halluciner).

Je n'en dis pas plus, bisous !


----------



## Applelink (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs cette création d'invitation à l'évènement a été créée avec la nouvelle tablette d'Apple ;-) Steve JOBS en fera une démonstration en recréant le jeter d'ancres (ce n'est pas qu'une simple tablette tactile, vous allez halluciner).
> 
> Je n'en dis pas plus, bisous !


Coment tu sais tout ca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





tu as le num. de steve Jobs?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Non , elle spécule .


----------



## Applelink (18 Janvier 2010)

Ah bon?:bebe:


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> ....Steve JOBS en fera une démonstration en recréant le jeter d'*ancres* ...








:rateau:


----------



## tazevil666 (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs cette création d'invitation à l'évènement a été créée avec la nouvelle tablette d'Apple ;-) Steve JOBS en fera une démonstration en recréant le jeter d'ancres (ce n'est pas qu'une simple tablette tactile, vous allez halluciner).
> 
> Je n'en dis pas plus, bisous !




MDR !!!! :mouais: Genre tu as "THE INFO", le truc que personne ne sait ! Ahlala... Qu'est-ce qu'on aura pas lu comme bêtise  Merci Mme Soleil en tout cas  Si t'a vraiment l'info surtout fait toi plaisir, fais en profiter tout le monde...

Bon sinon vous avez vu la créa Apple de l'invitation ? Je l'ai eu entre les mains cette aprèm par un pote qui bosse chez un éditeur de presse micro !

J'avais pas percuté en la voyant mais comme le faisait justement remarqué un des forumers : *"Come see our latest creation"*
Au singulier tout ca... alors en même temps çà peut vouloir tout et rien dire.

Les plus pessimistes y verront l'annonce d'un seul et unique produit autour de l'évenement... donc exit les macbookpro, iphone V4, OS Iphone 4 etc...

Les autres attendront la fin de la présentation de la tablette (qui risque de prendre une grosse partie de la keynote, le reste étant secondaire) et le moment ou ce cher iPapy, prononcera le fameux .. *"And now..."*

Bon je fais quoi à votre avis ? Je ramène mon MBP 13" à la Fnac ? (J'ai jusque a vendredi avant la fin des 15 jours) ou je garde mon Core2Duo 2,53 ?? Les votes sont ouverts


----------



## OLALA_! (18 Janvier 2010)

Littéralement "Anchor" de ma source américaine.

Ne me croyez pas si vous voulez, moi, derrière mon écran je m'en fous hein !

Par contre, vous penserez à OLALA! lorsque vous verrez JOBS faire la démonstration de cette créa' (assez moche d'ailleurs, mais le but n'était pas de faire beau avec la tablette), et vous vous direz : *POAH OLALA! AVAIT RAISON ! TROP FORTE CELLE LÀ !*

Bisous partout et tout ! :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Lol , bien trouvé , comme quoi , les fotes d'orthographes .


----------



## tazevil666 (18 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> :rateau:



Ça serais plutôt un *"jeté d'encre"* ??? 
D'ailleurs j'ai  les mêmes sources que Olala, mais j'ai le droit de rien dire... allez en exclu pour Macgen...

iPapy devrait arriver sur scène déguisé en Poulpe Géant, et crachera de l'encre fluo debout sur un monocycle ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> Littéralement "Anchor" de ma source américaine.
> 
> Ne me croyez pas si vous voulez, moi, derrière mon écran je m'en fous hein !
> 
> ...




A tout hasard tu n'aurais pas les numéros du LOTO de mercredi ... ?


----------



## aquafafa (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Littéralement "Anchor" de ma source américaine.
> 
> Ne me croyez pas si vous voulez, moi, derrière mon écran je m'en fous hein !
> 
> ...



OLALA , à part des infos sur la tablette tu n'aurais pas d'infos plus précises sur le macbook pro par hasard??


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Littéralement "Anchor" de ma source américaine.
> 
> Ne me croyez pas si vous voulez, moi, derrière mon écran je m'en fous hein !
> 
> ...


C'est qui ce boulet ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Une boulette avec un sony vaio .


.


----------



## Rezv@n (18 Janvier 2010)

J'aimerais bien que les nouveaux MacBook Pro soient hyper génial avec i7, un design encore plus beau, une plus haute résolution,... Notre attente aura été récompensée et ceux qui n'ont pas souffert en attendant seront jaloux.


----------



## iZiDoR (18 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> C'est qui ce boulet ?



Quoi ? tu ne l'avais pas encore vue ? 

Naas, incontestablement tu ne lis pas tous les posts


----------



## Djajuka (18 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Quoi ? tu ne l'avais pas encore vue ?
> 
> Naas, incontestablement tu ne lis pas tous les posts



Il n'a rien manqué.


----------



## Tiller (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je lis avec attention le forum depuis le début, et vous félicite tous pour cette belle participation!

Conquis par l'Iphone, j'enviseage en effet de m'acheter un MBP.

Deux petites questions? J'imagine que vous n'en savez pas  forcement plus que moi, je parle de sources fiables...

Pensez-vous que la tablette pourra être utilisée comme un ordinateur...? 

Quid du tactile sur les MBP? Au vu de la rumeur: http://www.mac-stream.fr/Actus/rumeur.html

Bonne soirée!


----------



## tazevil666 (18 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Quoi ? tu ne l'avais pas encore vue ?
> 
> Naas, incontestablement tu ne lis pas tous les posts



Nous on les a lu... :mouais:

BOUuuuHHHouuuhouuuhh

Bon en tout cas je viens de me décider, ce soir je reinstalle à zero mon macbook et je le ramene demain à la Fnac  Il est top... mais j'ai quand même envie de voir ce qui se trame ces prochains jours !!!

En plus je viens de trouver quelqu'un pour m'acheter mon PC de bureau, du coup je switch aussi la machine de bureau  iMac 27" i5 !!

C'est pas trop compliqué à resintaller le mac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------




Tiller a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je lis avec attention le forum depuis le début, et vous félicite tous pour cette belle participation!
> 
> ...



Bienvenue à toi !

Alors pour les infos d'ordre "dont on en sait rien" il faut demander à _Olala!_ qui visiblement utilise des techniques vaudou pour avoir des infos en direct live depuis le cerveau de Steeve Jobs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Alors , tu mets le DVD 1 dans ton MBP , tu redémarres en appuyant sur C , une fois sur le disque , utilitaire > de disque , tu formates et tu réinstalles .


----------



## iZiDoR (18 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> C'est pas trop compliqué à resintaller le mac ?



Fais une sauvegarde TimeMachine et quand tu as ton mbp, tu choisis "restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde TM", pas plus compliqué que ça et tous tes paramètres, applis, préférences etc etc seront installés


----------



## OLALA_! (18 Janvier 2010)

Trop marrant tazevil666 ! Le mec qui a craqué et qui finalement va rendre son MBP après des messages où on pouvait lire qu'il essayait de se convaincre lui-même qu'il avait bien fait d'en acheter un ! Mouahahaha !

Et après c'moi qu'on traîte de boulette parce que je suis un peu hystérique sur les bords, parce que je mets pleins de bisous partout et que je n'ai pas un gros balai bien raid dans le fond du cul comme certains ici qui se prennent trop au sérieux ! Genre l'autre là le gros Naaz(s) mouahahaha OLALA! j'vous jure !

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2010)

Tiller a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je lis avec attention le forum depuis le début, et vous félicite tous pour cette belle participation!
> 
> ...


Il va te falloir attendre le 27 malheureusement avant d'acheter.
Aucune source fiable à présent.
pour la tablette, j'ai des doutes sur sa capacité à remplacer complètement un ordinateur.


----------



## roadkiller (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Et après c'moi qu'on traîte de boulette parce que je suis un peu hystérique sur les bords, parce que je mets pleins de bisous partout et que je n'ai pas un gros balai bien raid dans le fond du cul comme certains ici qui se prennent trop au sérieux ! Genre l'autre là le gros Naaz(s) mouahahaha OLALA! j'vous jure !



Oh oui, fais moi des bisous partout ... 

@Tiller : Je ne pense pas que l'itablet sera très pratique pour une utilisation PC, après ça dépend aussi de ce que tu fais d'un PC (j'aime les ambiguités ^^) mais j'aurais plus tendance à te conseiller un macbook 


EDIT : je fais pas la blague sur le gros balai bien raide pcq celle là aurait vraiment été trop facile ... voyez ce que je veux dire ... ^^


----------



## MacSedik (18 Janvier 2010)

Tiller a dit:


> Deux petites questions? J'imagine que vous n'en savez pas  forcement plus que moi, je parle de sources fiables...
> 
> Pensez-vous que la tablette pourra être utilisée comme un ordinateur...?



Bonsoir à toi! 
Alors pour la tablet je te laisse ce lien si tu veut voir les dernières rumeurs des membres de ce forum.


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> ...Et après c'moi qu'on traîte de boulette parce que je suis un peu hystérique sur les bords, parce que je mets pleins de bisous partout et que je n'ai pas un gros balai bien raid dans le fond du cul comme certains ici qui se prennent trop au sérieux ! Genre l'autre là le gros Naaz(s) mouahahaha OLALA! j'vous jure !e:


Fais attention, tes posts sont de plus en plus éloignés du sujet
Et il se pourrait que le bâton change de cul.

je trouve que tu manies bien les outils du forum pour un nioube...


----------



## MacSedik (18 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> OLALA , à part des infos sur la tablette tu n'aurais pas d'infos plus précises sur le macbook pro par hasard??



+1 je pense que ça nous évitera en plus d'être HS...


----------



## iZiDoR (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui mais si on y pense tous très fort ! Ça peut peut être marcher !
> Alors il faut serrer les fesses très fort et penser au nouveau MBP pour demain ! Allez quoi ! J'en ai grave besoin !





OLALA! a dit:


> Je commence à avoir des sueurs froides et tout ! Vous ne vous rendez pas compte !
> Mon précieuuuux !





OLALA! a dit:


> Ouiiiiiii ! À nous les nouveaux MacBook Pro 15" !





OLALA! a dit:


> Franchement, moi j'ai craqué. J'ai éclaté en sanglots une fois 18h passé...
> Là je vais me faire un thé chaud et je vais me morfondre dans mon lit en espérant faire un rêve prémonitoire sur la nouvelle sortie...





OLALA! a dit:


> Moi je trouve quand même dégueulasse de payer un MBP 15" dans les 1700 EUR en sachant qu'un nouveau va bientôt sortir et que ces 1700 EUR vont se voir greffer des remises de 400 EUR... Ça la fout mal quoi.
> 
> Pourquoi Apple nous prend pour des vaches à lait ? Pourquoi ils se permettent de sortir leur machines 4 mois après les autres ? Ils croient qu'on va leur baver dessus éternellement ? Moi j'en ai marre.
> 
> C'est très énervant. J'ai envie d'aller faire un tour dans la boutique de Montpellier et leur taper dessus. Mieux : je pense qu'avec des copines on va attendre un "GENIUS" pour le choper à la sortie et le contraindre par la force de nous donner une date de sortie ! Il va souffrir !





OLALA! a dit:


> Vive Apple ! Vive Steeve JOBS ! :love::love::love::love::love:





OLALA! a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'ils sont cons chez Apple alors ! Vraiment des gros cons !
> J'ai envie de m'arracher les cheveux quand je pense à la méthode de communication !
> 
> Je veux mon nouveau MBP !!! Mon PRÉCIIIIIIIEUUUX !!!!!!!!!





OLALA! a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi ça ?
> 
> Allez Apple ! On veut nos MBP ! Sérieux j'en peux plus là... J'en suis complètement malade... J'y pense nuit et jour. J'arrête pas de regarder les vidéos de présentation en boucle ! Cette nuit j'ai même rêvé que j'écrivais sur mon nouveau MBP 15" !
> 
> Le réveil a été difficile... :rose:





OLALA! a dit:


> Comme quoi Apple nous prend pour des vaches à lait !
> S'il peut faire de bons prix pour les étudiants il devrait le faire aussi pour nous !
> 
> D'ailleurs, *il devrait le faire pour les moins de 25 ans ! Le reste c'est des vieux, et les vieux ils n'ont pas besoin de réductions* !





OLALA! a dit:


> Moi je te conseille de passer par Adobe Premiere CS4, tu vas adorer. Ou alors Final Cut qui lui aussi est vraiment pas mal du tout. Ce sont des logiciels vraiment très professionnels.
> 
> Quant à Sony VEGAS, il est certes très accessible de par son utilisation... Une pléiade d'effets déjà prêts... Ta première version te fera jubiler... Mais ça s'arrête là.
> 
> ...





OLALA! a dit:


> Mais les nouveaux MBP 15" i5 ils sortent quand alors ? Ne changez pas de sujet ! Dites moi plutôt quand est-ce qu'ils vont sortir ! Là, je viens de me démaquiller pour aller dormir, et je viens d'actualiser la page d'Apple dans l'espoir d'y voir une belle annonce des nouvelles machines ! Mais... RIEN ! NADA ! Ils s'en foutent de nous ! Ils vont dormir tranquillement en rêvant des machines qu'ils mettent en place tandis que nous, pauvres petits utilisateurs, nous faisons des cauchemars !
> 
> S'il vous plaît, je fais tout plein de bisous à celui qui me donne une bonne nouvelle sur la sortie des nouveaux MBP ! Pourquoi est-ce que c'est si douloureux !? Je veux juste acheter un ordinateur merde !
> 
> ALLEZ ! ON VEUT LES NOUVEAUX MBP !!!






OLALA! a dit:


> Trop marrant tazevil666 ! Le mec qui a craqué et qui finalement va rendre son MBP après des messages où on pouvait lire qu'il essayait de se convaincre lui-même qu'il avait bien fait d'en acheter un ! Mouahahaha !
> 
> Et après c'moi qu'on traîte de boulette parce que je suis un peu hystérique sur les bords, parce que je mets pleins de bisous partout et que je n'ai pas un gros balai bien raid dans le fond du cul comme certains ici qui se prennent trop au sérieux ! Genre l'autre là le gros Naaz(s) mouahahaha OLALA! j'vous jure !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love:



Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre 
Si c'est ça "ne pas avoir un balai dans le cul".... ben j'en ai un très large et très long.....

Mais....Tout de même UN moment de lucidité.....



OLALA! a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mile excuses pour tous mes messages de gamine impatiente et insupportable.




:mouais:






Pour des raisons de clarté et de préservation de VOS neurones, j'ai volontairement omis ou simplifié les quotes.....


----------



## Rallos (18 Janvier 2010)

Ouïe ouïe.. Moi qui n'étais pas très actif sur le forum, en voyant des cas comme celui-ci, je sais pas si je vais plus m'investir haha


----------



## OLALA_! (18 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Pour des raisons de clarté et de préservation de VOS neurones, j'ai volontairement omis ou simplifié les quotes.....



Oh l'usurpateur il déforme la vérité !
Ceci dit c'est vrai qu'il n'en faudrait pas deux comme moi, ce serait la pagaille.


----------



## aquafafa (18 Janvier 2010)

Sur apple insider ils parlent de tout ce qui va être présenté à la keynote du 27 janvier et apparemment ils ne parlent pas de macbook pro ... 

ça commence à me faire peur !

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...fe_2010_confirmed_for_apple_event_report.html


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2010)

donc pas de macbook pro


----------



## aquafafa (18 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> donc pas de macbook pro



ou alors macbook pro le 19 , donc demain !


----------



## MacSedik (18 Janvier 2010)

c'est pas sûr pour la non présentation des MacBook Pro. Le journaliste se base sur les suppositions de sa source... c'est pour te dire! 
il peuvent faire une mise à jour discrète sans même en parler lors de l'Event. de plus, l'invitation confirme les rumeurs d'un Event spécial pour iPhone et une éventuelle tablet. ça me rappelle le "there's something in the Air" et la présentation une semaine plus tard du MBA.


----------



## daphone (18 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> donc pas de macbook pro



Tu crois qu'ils vont les renouveler en Juin prochain et donc laisser 1 an entre deux mises a jour ? Dur à croire pour un produit que se vend beaucoup...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Faut arrêter , ce sont des rumeurs , on verra bien .
Après , le mbp peut très bien être renouvelé dans la foulée sans annonce .


----------



## daphone (18 Janvier 2010)

Tout le monde l'a un peu oublié, ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose, mais normalement la keynote est prévue pour le 26, + un event spécial le 27 (qui lui vient d'être confirmé). Donc la fameuse annonce du mardi 26 est toujours d'actualité ou pas ? Peut être que l'annonce de la iSlate tant attendue bouche toute visibilité sur une eventuelle mise à jour des MBP, bien moins interessant a mediatiser du coup...


----------



## Sqee8lzh (18 Janvier 2010)

À mon avis on n'aura pas de nouveaux MBPs le 27. Plutôt avant ou après.  Je m'explique. Il ne s'agit pas d'un simple boost des Core 2 Duo sur lequel Jobs ou Wozniak pourrait passer 5-10mn tout au plus. C'est un changement d'architecture processeur, avec tout ce que cela implique : nouveau GPU dédié ou pas de GPU du tout dans les 13", i5 ou i7 dans le haut de gamme, nouvelles CG et/ou pourquoi pas un truc plus gros dont personne n'aurait eu vent jusqu'à présent. Tout ça leur prendrait beaucoup de temps à présenter et apparemment ils ont déjà fort à faire avec la tablette, qui est un tout nouveau produit qu'il faut présenter en détail.  C'est pour ça que je vois plutôt un simple update du store avant (demain ?) ou peu après l'événement.


----------



## tazevil666 (18 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Trop marrant tazevil666 ! Le mec qui a craqué et qui finalement va rendre son MBP après des messages où on pouvait lire qu'il essayait de se convaincre lui-même qu'il avait bien fait d'en acheter un ! Mouahahaha !
> 
> Et après c'moi qu'on traîte de boulette parce que je suis un peu hystérique sur les bords, parce que je mets pleins de bisous partout et que je n'ai pas un gros balai bien raid dans le fond du cul comme certains ici qui se prennent trop au sérieux ! Genre l'autre là le gros Naaz(s) mouahahaha OLALA! j'vous jure !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Alors juste pour ton info personnelle, relis bien le topic depuis le début ! 
J'ai dit que j'en prenais un pour "patienter" en attendant histoire de me faire la main, la FNAC propose un échange sous 15 jours ! J'en ai donc profiter, et j'avais dit que je verrais.

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

Comme ca, çà m'a permis de passer le temps et attendre la sortie des "probables nouveaux" en faisant mumuse avec, et surtout en évitant de débiter un nombre incroyable de conneries pendant ce temps là, si tu vois ce que je veux dire ! lol 
Tu aurais du essayer c'est un très bon anti-depresseur :mouais:
D'ailleurs un grand merci à iZiDOR pour cette merveilleuse rétrospective de ton autobiographie au passage, qui c'est sacrifié pour nous et depuis certainement esquinté les yeux à relire tout ce ramassi de conneries  :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

"Mouuuaaa à mon bisssounourrrs je lui faiiiis des bisssouuuuus, des bisouuuus tout partouuuu des bisouuus dans le couuuuuu ... " :love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

Bon sur ce je m'en vais reinstaller tout ca, et hop je remet tout dans l'emballage et direction la FNAC 

(Petit H.S : Y'en a qui ont investi dans un iMac 27" i5 ?)


----------



## Jeromac (18 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'aime bien les messages de OLALA! car ils représentent bien l'état d'esprit dans lequel beaucoup se trouvent sur ce forum sans oser l'avouer en public.

Moi j'attends en parallèle la sortie des Sony Vaio Z (les nouveaux, avec Core i7 et clavier rétro-éclairé), car entre celui ci et un futur Macbook Pro, mon coeur balance...

... mais la raison me rappelle à l'ordre : Mac OS X.


----------



## MacSedik (18 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tout le monde l'a un peu oublié, ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose, mais normalement la keynote est prévue pour le 26, + un event spécial le 27 (qui lui vient d'être confirmé). Donc la fameuse annonce du mardi 26 est toujours d'actualité ou pas ? Peut être que l'annonce de la iSlate tant attendue bouche toute visibilité sur une eventuelle mise à jour des MBP, bien moins interessant a mediatiser du coup...



Non pas de 26, sinon iApple aurait confirmé et on en aurait eu échos par les news de Macgé par ex. mais tu as raison, Appleinsider a trouvé qu'il y'avait une réservation "suspecte" le 26, mais finalement c'est bien le 27 et non le 26.


----------



## naas (18 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les messages de OLALA! car ils représentent bien l'état d'esprit dans lequel beaucoup se trouvent sur ce forum sans oser l'avouer en public.
> 
> Moi j'attends en parallèle la sortie des Sony Vaio Z (les nouveaux, avec Core i7 et clavier rétro-éclairé), car entre celui ci et un futur Macbook Pro, mon coeur balance...
> 
> ... mais la raison me rappelle à l'ordre : Mac OS X.


prends un pc avec empireEFi, c'est le mieux. et tu changeras aussi ton pseudo en jerosonyvaioZcorei7 steuplait



etienne000 a dit:


> Faut arrêter , ce sont des rumeurs , on verra bien .
> Après , le mbp peut très bien être renouvelé dans la foulée sans annonce .


Oui lors des mises à jour mineures, pour un changement de famille de processeurs, j'ai plus de doutes.


----------



## daphone (19 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Non pas de 26, sinon iApple aurait confirmé et on en aurait eu échos par les news de Macgé par ex. mais tu as raison, Appleinsider a trouvé qu'il y'avait une réservation "suspecte" le 26, mais finalement c'est bien le 27 et non le 26.



Bizarre alors que l'annonce se fasse le mercredi et non un mardi. Mais bon...je crois maintenant qu'on n'a plus qu'attendre le 27 !


----------



## Jeromac (19 Janvier 2010)

Attendre oui, je vais en faire de même tiens ! En même temps on a pas le choix ! 

Mais tout ce cirque, le culte du (pseudo)secret chez Apple, l'attente interminable, etc. c'est quand même le mieux au final, quand on sait pas quand ça va arriver (si même si ça va arriver !), quand l'imagination travaille...

Certes on sera sans doute content lorsqu'on connaitra enfin les config exactes, mais dans le fond, l'attente fait durer le plaisir. C'est un peu comme si Steve forçait notre orgasme a ne pas s'échapper trop vite, à le faire monter doucement mais surement, pour mieux exploser !!!

Bon, je vais me coucher moi.

_Par contre, il n'y a pas longtemps, une nuit, il m'a semblé avoir révé des Macbook Pro (à croire que moi aussi je commence à péter un cable, comme la majorité d'entre vous... pourtant je m'en fou, enfin je pensais m'en foutre, j'ai d'autres choses à penser en ce moment... et ce n'est qu'une brique d'alu à la con... mais j'ai cru apercevoir le clavier dans un de mes rêves et c'était un Core i5 ! C'est officiel, je suis un crétin de fanboy.

Rectification : ce n'était pas le clavier qui était en Core i5, enfin je ne crois pas, mais c'était le clavier du Macbook Pro Core i5.
_


----------



## daphone (19 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Certes on sera sans doute content lorsqu'on connaitra enfin les config exactes, mais dans le fond, l'attente fait durer le plaisir. C'est un peu comme si Steve forçait notre orgasme a ne pas s'échapper trop vite, à le faire monter doucement mais surement, pour mieux exploser !!!
> 
> Bon, je vais me coucher moi.
> [/I]



N'y va pas trop fort quand même ce soir, il parait que ça rend sourd


----------



## theplayer777 (19 Janvier 2010)

Je ne participe pas beaucoup à la discussion, mais malgré tout j'aimerais bien réagir sur certains points... 

J'attends aussi comme certains ici avec impatience la sortie des nouvelles configs pour les MBP, mais je trouve complétement absurde d'acheter un ordinateur en sachant pertinemment qu'on va le ramener pour en avoir un autre. Je trouve cette attitude un peu puérile je dirais... "je veux tout, tout de suite".

J'adore tout ce qui concerne le hi-tech, téléphones, ordinateurs, tout ça... je dirais même que j'ai tendance à être un peu matérialiste, cependant il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée de faire une telle démarche, sauf peut-être si je ne sais pas au moment de l'achat que de nouvelles machines vont sortir d'ici peu, et à ce moment là je me sentirais peut-être un peu "dupé". Mais encore, je suis pas certains que je le ferais changer. Peut-être une question d'éducation?... Je ne sais pas.

Personnellement, je pense qu'il faudra attendre février, voire mars. Pourquoi? Je ne vois pas l'intérêt qu'aurait Apple à sortir de nouvelles configs pour les MBP une semaine avant la présentation de la tablette, et encore moins en même temps. Je penche plus pour une mise à jour quelques semaines après, mais j'espère me tromper! :love:

sur ce, bonne nuit tout le monde! :sleep:


----------



## tazevil666 (19 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Je ne participe pas beaucoup à la discussion, mais malgré tout j'aimerais bien réagir sur certains points...
> 
> J'attends aussi comme certains ici avec impatience la sortie des nouvelles configs pour les MBP, mais je trouve complétement absurde d'acheter un ordinateur en sachant pertinemment qu'on va le ramener pour en avoir un autre. Je trouve cette attitude un peu puérile je dirais... "je veux tout, tout de suite".
> 
> ...



Et bien écoute tu aurais mieux fait de ne pas participer du tout finalement, ca t'aurais évité de dire une connerie... il faut savoir s'abstenir parfois !!

Je te réponds vu qu'à priori cela s'adresse à moi : les blaireaux dans ton genre qui se permettent de faire des remarques inutiles et surtout de juger et de parler de l'éducation des gens, je les emmerdes ! C'est clair je pense ? 

Désolé de réagir de façon aussi virulente, mais d'où tu me parles d'éducation et qui tu es surtout pour me parler de çà et de la façon dont j'ai été élevé ? Expliques moi çà, je m'interroge... Moi je te demande pas si t'a fait un procès à tes parents pour délits de sale gueule ? Bon alors !!!!

Pour répondre à toutes tes interrogations aussi constructives soient-elles, et afin de ne pas t'empêcher de dormir, je vais me justifier en te répondant simplement que j'ai décidé entre temps de prendre un 13" : celui à 1149 (histoire de réccuper un peu de tunes) , car j'ai revendu entre temps mon PC de bureau et que je vais en profiter pour passer sur iMac ... et donc je profite de la possibilité de 15 jours de le ramener à la FNAC !

Et de plus oui, une possible annonce me pousse à la ramener, et je me suis démerdé depuis pour me faire prêter un portable (un PC ... snif) le temps d'y voir plus clair. Cela te poserai t'il un souci ??? La prochaine fois excuse moi de ne pas t'avoir déballé ma life, je penserais à toi je ferais une keynote 

Pourquoi y'en a toujours un qui se sent obligé de jouer les orateurs et pseudo juge de société à 2 balles !??? :mouais:

*Prochaine keynote dans 3min : "je vais pisser !" Come to see my last creation *


----------



## foxsking (19 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Et bien écoute tu aurais mieux fait de ne pas participer du tout finalement, ca t'aurais évité de dire une connerie... il faut savoir s'abstenir parfois !!
> 
> Je te réponds vu qu'à priori cela s'adresse à moi : les blaireaux dans ton genre qui se permettent de faire des remarques inutiles et surtout de juger et de parler de l'éducation des gens, je les emmerdes ! C'est clair je pense ?
> 
> ...



Après la lecture de 80 pages, discussion que je suis depuis un moment, je décide à m'inscrire. Parce qu'il y a quelques années je suis passé sous mac ( macmini intel core solo, que j'ai laissé à ma mère) et que je souhaite (re)passé sous MBP. 
je dois dire que je soutiens tazevil: si la FNAC propose un délai de rétraction de 15 jours autant en profiter. Dépenser 1500  sans savoir si ça plait, ça fait mal au portefeuille. Donc autant acheter : si ça plait on garde soit on rend. 
Dans le cas de tazevil : test + rend pour nouvelle gamme= tant mieux pour lui , ce serait dommage de pas en profiter 
Pour ma part je vais attendre de voir ce qu'Apple propose au niveau tarif pour voir si je prend les nouveaux ou les anciens.


----------



## theplayer777 (19 Janvier 2010)

Au vu des insultes et de la « crise de nerfs », le terme « puéril » était apparemment bien choisi

Ce nétait en AUCUN CAS une attaque personnelle. Désolé de te lapprendre, mais tu nes pas le centre du monde, dautres personnes agissent de la même façon que toi. Si tout le monde faisait la même chose, pour chaque produit, je te laisse imaginer le bordel, et bonjour le gaspillage ! Tu as le droit de proposer ton opinion, mais tu dois le faire en respectant les gens. Je précise que je ne juge pas ton éducation, jemet une hypothèse, et jamais je ne te manque de respect. Léducation, les murs, tout ça reste très subjectif.

Jajouterai au passage que ce comportement a un nom : *achat compulsif*. les symptômes liés sont la solitude, lanxiété, et *les accès de colères*. CQFD. Je ninvente rien, cest prouvé par des spécialistes.

Pour conclure, je ne répondrai pas à tes insultes tant elles sont infondées, inutiles et surtout infantiles.

Voilà tout est dit, sujet clos.


----------



## foxsking (19 Janvier 2010)

> J&#8217;ajouterai au passage que ce comportement a un nom : *achat compulsif*. les symptômes liés sont la solitude, l&#8217;anxiété, et *les accès de colères*. CQFD. Je n&#8217;invente rien, c&#8217;est prouvé par des spécialistes.


J'attendrai ton diplôme en médecine psychiatrique avant de t'approuver. ( Je te ferai pas le chapitre sur l'exercice illégal de la médecine  )
Autrement je ne vois pas où est le problème : il achète un produit, il a 15 jours pour l'échanger, peu importe la raison. Il le fait. Si le magasin le propose, c'est qu'il en a la possibilité. Tant pis pour le magasin s'il n'a pas été étudié les conséquences de ses offres.


----------



## daphone (19 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Au vu des insultes et de la « crise de nerfs », le terme « puéril » était apparemment bien choisi
> 
> Ce nétait en AUCUN CAS une attaque personnelle. Désolé de te lapprendre, mais tu nes pas le centre du monde, dautres personnes agissent de la même façon que toi. Si tout le monde faisait la même chose, pour chaque produit, je te laisse imaginer le bordel, et bonjour le gaspillage ! Tu as le droit de proposer ton opinion, mais tu dois le faire en respectant les gens. Je précise que je ne juge pas ton éducation, jemet une hypothèse, et jamais je ne te manque de respect. Léducation, les murs, tout ça reste très subjectif.
> 
> ...



Prière de régler vos comptes via MP, ça commence un peu à polluer le fil de discussion. Inutile de semer plus de tension, n'en faites pas plus profiter aux autres.

Nous revenons sur le sujet, avec une annonce quasi-certaine de la tablette le 27 qui risque de voler la vedette aux MBP... Mais je pense que nous sommes vraiment pas les seuls à l'attendre.. (genre Steve Jobs tapant sa main contre son front :" Ah oui merde ! les macbook pro ! Je les avais oubliés ceux là, faudrait que j'aille voir a l'atelier leur dire de bosser là dessus, merci de me l'avoir rappelé !"
:love:


----------



## tazevil666 (19 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Prière de régler vos comptes via MP, ça commence un peu à polluer le fil de discussion. Inutile de semer plus de tension, n'en faites pas plus profiter aux autres.
> 
> Nous revenons sur le sujet, avec une annonce quasi-certaine de la tablette le 27 qui risque de voler la vedette aux MBP... Mais je pense que nous sommes vraiment pas les seuls à l'attendre.. (genre Steve Jobs tapant sa main contre son front :" Ah oui merde ! les macbook pro ! Je les avais oubliés ceux là, faudrait que j'aille voir a l'atelier leur dire de bosser là dessus, merci de me l'avoir rappelé !"
> :love:



Je le vois bien se reveiller en sursaut, la veille de la keynote ! "Merde, les Macbook... " 



theplayer777 a dit:


> J&#8217;ajouterai au passage que ce comportement a un nom : *achat compulsif*. les symptômes liés sont la solitude, l&#8217;anxiété, et *les accès de colères*. CQFD. Je n&#8217;invente rien, c&#8217;est prouvé par des spécialistes.



Sujet clos tu as raison il vaut mieux, et encore merci pour ton analyse Dr Delajoux, j'en parlerais à mon psy 

Allez sur ce, j'ai fini de taffer, bonne nuit à tous  Et n'oubliez pas : Vive le Sport sur Antenne 2 !!!


----------



## scaryfan (19 Janvier 2010)

Moi, je propose d'aller faire un sitting à l'Apple HQ !!!

Qui s'inscrit ? 

Moi, j'ai un contretemps et mon passeport n'est plus valide pour aller aux U.S. 

Allez, on se motive... :rateau:


----------



## Sylow (19 Janvier 2010)

On se croirait dans une cour de récréation au collège !

Ceci est un forum, on est pas dans un tribunal de grande instance ! 

On est personne pour juger telle ou telle personne ! Chacun fait ce qu'il veut ! 
Je n'aurai pas fais ce qu'a fait tazevil66 de la a dire que son éducation est loupé je trouve ca un peu dur. 
Tout le monde fait des choses dans la vie que un tel ou un tel ne ferait pas.

Bon je suis pas la pour en remettre une couche sur le sujet car niveau HS ca débite ! 

Sur ce bonne journée

Pensez que chaque jours qui passe  nous rapproche de plus en plus de cette MAJ ! On a tous le sourire comme ca !
:love::rose:


----------



## aquafafa (19 Janvier 2010)

je sais pas si ça veut dire quelque chose, mais sur l'apple store à 7h59  il n'y a plus les prix d'indiqués, auraient ils fermé le store ou fait des modifs dans la nuit ? sans remettre tout comme c'etait avant ??

http://twitpic.com/yrpzb


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Espérons pour aujourd'hui , c'est mal barré pour le 27 : 

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/01/18/january-27th-media-event-tablet-iphone-os-4-0-ilife-2010/

Un one more thing peut-être ?


----------



## xao85 (19 Janvier 2010)

N'espérez pas l'once d'une annonce pour les macbook pro le 27. Je suis sérieux, cela ne concernera que le nouveau produit!

Je me répète: courant du mois de Février!


----------



## SPIDEY (19 Janvier 2010)

Je vois que l'on progresse ici


----------



## aquafafa (19 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je me répète: courant du mois de Février!



espérons que tu ai tord! Mi février ça fait un peu longuet tout ça ! aujourd'hui ça serait parfait ! même si la dispo n'est pas immédiate au moins on l'a commandé et y a plus qu'à l'attendre...


----------



## carbonyle (19 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> y a plus qu'à l'attendre...



T'inquiètes tu vas encore attendre...attendre...


----------



## thebignicos (19 Janvier 2010)

je ne connai pas assez bien la marque à la pomme pour savoir comment il procede habituellement mais faire une annonce le 27 janvier et sortir les MBP 15  jours apres sans les annoncer ça serai un peu balo ou alors c'est juste une MAJ mineure qui ne vaut pas d'être anoncé ?!


----------



## roadkiller (19 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> je ne connai pas assez bien la marque à la pomme pour savoir comment il procede habituellement mais faire une annonce le 27 janvier et sortir les MBP 15  jours apres sans les annoncer ça serai un peu balo ou alors c'est juste une MAJ mineure qui ne vaut pas d'être anoncé ?!



Gros +1


iPapy va nous sortir son " and Now ..." et Bim, MBP 2010 et pourquoi pas Iphone V4 aussi (moins sur pour le second par contre).


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> je ne connai pas assez bien la marque à la pomme pour savoir comment il procede habituellement mais faire une annonce le 27 janvier et sortir les MBP 15  jours apres sans les annoncer ça serai un peu balo ou alors c'est juste une MAJ mineure qui ne vaut pas d'être anoncé ?!


bien vu (et bienvenue), c'est à peu de chose près la problèmatique de ce renouvellement, à moins que le multitouch soit présent sur toutes les machines, itablet, iphone, imac et macbook pro.
wait and see


----------



## NBAer (19 Janvier 2010)

Moi non plus, je n'ai plus les prix sur l'accueil du store.

Bug ou MAJ imminente ?


----------



## carbonyle (19 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> Moi non plus, je n'ai plus les prix sur l'accueil du store.
> 
> Bug ou MAJ imminente ?



bug je dirais, les prix s'affichent


----------



## thebignicos (19 Janvier 2010)

sur le store US tout est nikel donc je dirai un bug.


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part je ne suis pas trop pressé, car j'attends de voir ce que me donneront mes parents comme sous pour mon anniversaire, pour acheter un MBP, donc avec de la chance les nouveaux seront sortis... et s'ils ne sont pas sortis c'est que normalement ils ne devraient pas sortir avant un moment... Mon anniversaire étant le 9 février... aïe le coup de vieux, ça va me faire... 39 ans 

Pour ma part je ne prend jamais un appareil non plus en pensant aller le rapporter, mais je ne critique pas ceux qui le font. Tiens j'ai connu des magasines sur le net qui procédaient comme ça pour tester le matériel...

Et ça me fait peur d'acheter alors dans des magasins qui procèdent de la sorte... est-ce que ça veut dire qu'en achetant chez eux, on risque de se voir refourguer l'ordinateur de quelqu'un d'autre qui l'a ramené ? Au moins en achetant du neuf sur l'apple store, on est sûr que c'est du neuf, l'occasion étant appelée le refurb...

En tout cas si j'achètes à la FNAC je veux un colis parfait, pas abimé pour un sou, un truc qui montre bien que c'est pas un ordinateur ramené par un client...


----------



## aquafafa (19 Janvier 2010)

les prix ne son toujours pas affichés;

 quoi qu'il en soit on sait qu'une manip a été effectué sinon tout serait normal. Le code ça s'envole pas comme ca.

La cause ?? A chacun son opinion...


----------



## tehmeow (19 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> bug je dirais, les prix s'affichent



Jour ferie aujourd'hui aux US... Steve est en week end... Je pense pas qu'il updatera le store depuis son blackberry...euh pardon...iphone !


NB: Martin Luther King Jr. day aujourd'hui....


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> Jour ferie aujourd'hui aux US... Steve est en week end... Je pense pas qu'il updatera le store depuis son blackberry...euh pardon...iphone !
> 
> 
> NB: Martin Luther King Jr. day aujourd'hui....


On ne dis pas updetera mais mettra à jour, c'est français ça mettre à jour non ? does i'm right ?


----------



## carbonyle (19 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> les prix ne son toujours pas affichés;
> 
> quoi qu'il en soit on sait qu'une manip a été effectué sinon tout serait normal. Le code ça s'envole pas comme ca.
> 
> La cause ?? A chacun son opinion...



D'où tu ne vois pas les prix?? Je les vois


----------



## tehmeow (19 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> On ne dis pas updetera mais mettra à jour, c'est français ça mettre à jour non ? does i'm right ?


 
Si on doit corriger toutes les fautes d'orthographe de ce forum, au moins ca nous tiendra occupe jusqu'à la semaine prochaine... Je te confirme ca par "courriel" ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> does i'm right ?


You're wrong sur ça en tout cas, on dit "Am I right?", et pas "does i'm right ?", sans compter qu'en anglais il n'y a pas d'espace avant le "?" 

@tehmeow il n'a pas voulu corriger une faute d'orthographe, d'ailleurs il a fait une faute de frappe, avec son "mettra à jour", mais il a préféré une francisation, c'pas la même chose 

Moi j'aime bien le terme "courriel",  vive le Quebec ^^ (je suis pas québécois je précise ^^)


----------



## elnestor (19 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> D'où tu ne vois pas les prix?? Je les vois



je ne les vois pas non plus


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> You're wrong sur ça en tout cas, on dit "Am I right?", et pas "does i'm right ?", sans compter qu'en anglais il n'y a pas d'espace avant le "?"
> 
> @tehmeow il n'a pas voulu corriger une faute d'orthographe, d'ailleurs il a fait une faute de frappe, avec son "mettra à jour", mais il a préféré une francisation, c'pas la même chose
> 
> Moi j'aime bien le terme "courriel",  vive le Quebec ^^ (je suis pas québécois je précise ^^)


Ce n'est pas une francisation, une francisation est une traduction d'une expression d'une autre langue, et à moins que j'ai loupé quelque chose mettre à jour existe depuis longtemps, aussi longtemps que update ou upgrade, c'est utiliser les mots français quand ils existent !
Ce n'est pas une histoire de rejet de l'anglais, je le parle couramment depuis 15 ans (nonobstant les remarque de maître capelo ) mais faire ce genre de mélanges, c'est mettre de la brown sauce dans un coq au vin !


----------



## MacSedik (19 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Gros +1
> 
> 
> iPapy va nous sortir son " and Now ..."



tu parles du one more thing?? Il est d'habitude consacré aux nouveaux produits.


----------



## roadkiller (19 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> tu parles du one more thing?? Il est d'habitude consacré aux nouveaux produits.



S'ils sont à base de Core I5 mobile ce sont techniquement de nouveaux produits


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

Store fermé !!! Enfin                              ------> blague


----------



## MacSedik (19 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> S'ils sont à base de Core I5 mobile ce sont techniquement de nouveaux produits



Mais commerciallement ce ne sont pas de nouveaux produits je voulais dire nouveau comme concept( islate, l'iPhone en 2007, iPod en 2001, PowerBook 17"...)..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h59 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Store fermé !!! Enfin                              ------> blague



+1 je l'attendais celle la.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Le PowerBook 17" n'est pas un nouveau produit en soit .
C'est une évolution du titanium avec une nouvelle taille d'écran (ils ont sorti le 12" en même temps).
Enfin , c'était le premier portable 17" au monde , ah , le temps ou apple innovait...
C'était le bon temps .


----------



## MacSedik (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le PowerBook 17" n'est pas un nouveau produit en soit .
> C'est une évolution du titanium avec une nouvelle taille d'écran (ils ont sorti le 12" en même temps).
> Enfin , c'était le premier portable 17" au monde , ah , le temps ou apple innovait...
> C'était le bon temps .



Exact, mais comme tu l'as dis c'était innovant, je prend l'exemple du clavier retroéclairé(ou la résolution de l'écran). Qui a marqué plus d'un... the good old days!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Oui , c'est pour ça que je garde précieusement mon iMac g3 , pour me rappeler du bon temps .


----------



## arrakiss (19 Janvier 2010)

Si ça peut en rassurer, j'ai aussi des bugs sur les prix sur certaines pages...


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Si ça peut en rassurer, j'ai aussi des bugs sur les prix sur certaines pages...



Exactement la même chose pour moi, alors que hier soir encore tous les prix étaient corrects ! Je le sais parce que je passe ma journée à actualiser et à feuilleter leur site Internet que je connais par cur !

Donc à mon avis, ils doivent être entrain de mettre à jour des lignes de code ! Quoi ? Comment ça Apple ne le fait pas sur un serveur de pré prod !? OLALA!


----------



## tehmeow (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Quoi ? Comment ça Apple ne le fait pas sur un serveur de pré prod !? OLALA!




Ca serait un comble....


----------



## kerflous (19 Janvier 2010)

ça y est un bug sur l'Apple Store et certains commencent déjà à suer dans leur culotte.

Je veux switcher mais je me tate un peu désormais, ça rend assez...spécial d'etre un macuseur


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2010)

Tous les utilisateurs mac ne sont pas des histeriques, heureusement, la tu fais face à un nid


----------



## kerflous (19 Janvier 2010)

D'accord. 

Bon ben on en saura plus le 27 si je ne m'abuse


----------



## arrakiss (19 Janvier 2010)

Ca va faire dans le slip.....Désolé.


----------



## tehmeow (19 Janvier 2010)

L'apple store bug avec l'apparition du label "Seulement" en dessous du macbook au lieu d'avoir le prix...

De toute maniere je serais surpris qu'ils sortent le nouveau MBP avant d'officialiser le lancement d'ilife10 la semaine prochaine..

Et puis c'est jour de vacances aujourd'hui aux US...


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2010)

Sur ce topic, nous avons actuellement en trio de tête:
- Dambo: avec 118 interventions,
- Tazevil666: avec 109 interventions,
- MacSedik: en petite forme, avec "seulement" 86 interventions.

En tout cas, des petits jeunes bien motivés.


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Janvier 2010)

Tu les as comptés ?


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Tu les as comptés ?


Non, pas besoin, le décompte se fait automatiquement à la base du topic, tout le monde peut le consulter.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (19 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Sur ce topic, nous avons actuellement en trio de tête:
> - Dambo: avec 118 interventions,
> - Tazevil666: avec 109 interventions,
> - MacSedik: en petite forme, avec "seulement" 86 interventions.
> ...



Et même pas un petit bonus pour le créateur du topic :rose: 
Les partiels sont passé par la la présence sur le forum est descendu en chute libre vaut mieux :rateau:

En tout cas bon courage à tous les impatient  moi j'ai cracké :love:


----------



## kerflous (19 Janvier 2010)

craquer à quelques semaines voir jours :mouais:

Moi je prends mon mal en patience, je fais avec mon épave Asus, même si je frôle la crise de nerfs plusieurs fois par jour


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> craquer à quelques semaines voir jours :mouais:
> 
> Moi je prends mon mal en patience, je fais avec mon épave Asus, même si je frôle la crise de nerfs plusieurs fois par jour



C'est clair ! Moi je fais exactement pareil.
Vaux mieux attendre que d'acheter pour revendre/rendre comme le font certains ânes.

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## polaroid62 (19 Janvier 2010)

moi j'attend aussi , je peux me contenter de mon asus , a part l'ecran le reste ça va , bon il chauffe


----------



## mort4zzz (19 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il s'agit plutôt de ne pas payer aujourd'hui 1800 euros un ordinateur qui dans 15 jours sera bradé ...
> 
> Et puis c'est aussi une question d'achat sur le long terme, je compte acquérir mon MBP pour les 4/5 ans à venir. Et il y a plus de chance que je sois encore "dans le vent" dans 3/4 ans avec un Core i5/7 qu'un Core 2 Duo qui a déjà quelques années !
> 
> ...



   Perso pas le temps d'attendre 15 jours , j'ai payé mon 17" 1500 boules en 2,8 , je revends pas forcement mes ordis compte tenu du fait que je les gardes longtemps . 

  Les maj apple ne sont peut être pas faites pour moi et je reconnais que ma remarque était peut être un poil trolesque et déplacée  (faut dire que je doute vachement de la prochaine CG des mbp et de la différence énorme entre les I5/I7 et les C2D@2,8/3,06 (en tout cas pour mon utilisation)) 

oui j'ai enregistré le passage sur TF1 des processeurs a 1ghz et je la repasse tout les soirs en applaudissant .


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

J'ai quand même de plus en plus de doute sur un sortie le 27 ... 
Les rumeurs vont quand même dans le sens Tablette + iPhone OS + iLife ou iWork ... Et au vue vu carton d'invitation, ça me parait tout à fait plausible.

J'espère me tromper, mais dans ce cas, cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple sorte ces MBP dans les 15 prochains jours car :
- La tablette devra rester la vedette du Store pendant un certain temps (page d'accueil du store)
- les médias ne doivent pas trop vite partir sur un nouveau produit

Si les MBP ne sont pas de la partie le 27, il y a fort à parier que la MAJ ne se fera le mardi 16 ou 23 février, ou même le mardi 3 mars ...


----------



## roadkiller (19 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> J'ai quand même de plus en plus de doute sur un sortie le 27 ...
> Les rumeurs vont quand même dans le sens Tablette + iPhone OS + iLife ou iWork ... Et au vue vu carton d'invitation, ça me parait tout à fait plausible.
> 
> J'espère me tromper, mais dans ce cas, cela m'étonnerait qu'Apple sorte ces MBP dans les 15 prochains jours car :
> ...




Si on reste dans ton idée, soit ils font la MAJ en même temps soit ils la font dans 6 mois pcq sinon la tablette pourra pas rester produit phare en même tps que les MBP...


----------



## aquafafa (19 Janvier 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> moi j'attend aussi , je peux me contenter de mon asus , a part l'ecran le reste ça va , bon il chauffe



et moi de mon ACER ASPIRE 5920G qui ventile à bloc !!  j'entend meme plus la tv quand il est en route LOL !


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

mort4zzz a dit:


> Perso pas le temps d'attendre 15 jours , j'ai payé mon 17" 1500 boules en 2,8 , je revends pas forcement mes ordis compte tenu du fait que je les gardes longtemps .
> 
> Les maj apple ne sont peut être pas faites pour moi et je reconnais que ma remarque était peut être un poil trolesque et déplacée  (faut dire que je doute vachement de la prochaine CG des mbp et de la différence énorme entre les I5/I7 et les C2D@2,8/3,06 (en tout cas pour mon utilisation))
> 
> oui j'ai enregistré le passage sur TF1 des processeurs a 1ghz et je la repasse tout les soirs en applaudissant .



Si véritablement tu n'avais pas le temps d'attendre 15 jours (besoin immédiat) et que les améliorations de la prochaine gamme t'importent peu... Alors ton achat peut tout à fait se justifier 

Pour ma part j'ai un besoin d'espace disque et mon achat peut encore être retardé ... je dirai d'un mois (d'où ma remarque). Donc l'achat quelques semaines avant la sortie aurait été (dans mon cas) ridicule 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------




roadkiller a dit:


> Si on reste dans ton idée, soit ils font la MAJ en même temps soit ils la font dans 6 mois pcq sinon la tablette pourra pas rester produit phare en même tps que les MBP...



Pas forcément dans 6 mois, mais il sera bon pour le produit qu'il reste en tête du store et que les différents médias ne parlent que de lui (plutôt que de parler tantôt de la tablette, tantôt du MBP) ... L'engouement durera probablement 3 semaines / 1 mois!


----------



## roadkiller (19 Janvier 2010)

Je reste sur ma position. D'ailleurs je viens de me rappeler que le MBP que nous connaissons aujourd'hui a été annoncé lors de la Keynote du 6 janvier 2009.

A quelques jours près nous sommes donc à un an de la dernière MAJ des MBP ...


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

J'ai cédé ! Je viens de commander... !!! :love::love::love:
http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_Portables/49310-Eee_PC_1008HA_noir_.html

Je vais pouvoir faire joujou avec Debian en attendant les nouveaux MBP 15" !
Et au passage, je crois que je suis une acheteuse compulsive ! C'est marrant parce que ça ne m'étonne pas du tout !

:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## polaroid62 (19 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> et moi de mon ACER ASPIRE 5920G qui ventile à bloc !!  j'entend meme plus la tv quand il est en route LOL !


 
As tu tenté un nettoyage du ventilo , ça peut régler pas mal dep robleme à ce niveau. Moi il chauffe à 60° mais ça va.


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Je reste sur ma position. D'ailleurs je viens de me rappeler que le MBP que nous connaissons aujourd'hui a été annoncé lors de la Keynote du 6 janvier 2009.
> 
> A quelques jours près nous sommes donc à un an de la dernière MAJ des MBP ...



Heu nan ... le 8 juin 2009 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> J'ai cédé ! Je viens de commander... !!! :love::love::love:
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_Portables/49310-Eee_PC_1008HA_noir_.html
> 
> Je vais pouvoir faire joujou avec Debian en attendant les nouveaux MBP 15" !
> ...



En lisant les premiers mots j'ai cru que tu avais craqué pour un MBP :love:


----------



## aquafafa (19 Janvier 2010)

polaroid62 a dit:


> As tu tenté un nettoyage du ventilo , ça peut régler pas mal dep robleme à ce niveau. Moi il chauffe à 60° mais ça va.



non je n'ai pas tenté un nettoyage de ventilo. de toute façon je tenterai ça avant de le vendre une fois que j'aurai acheté mon mbp ! merci


----------



## roadkiller (19 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Heu nan ... le 8 juin 2009



Ah oui saperlipopette, je m'a trompé ...

M'en fous, j'y crois quand même


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Ah oui saperlipopette, je m'a trompé ...
> 
> M'en fous, j'y crois quand même



J'espère simplement que tu as tord


----------



## kerflous (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> J'ai cédé ! Je viens de commander... !!! :love::love::love:
> http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_Portables/49310-Eee_PC_1008HA_noir_.html
> 
> Je vais pouvoir faire joujou avec Debian en attendant les nouveaux MBP 15" !
> ...



Baver sur un macbook pro et acheter un pc pour gamin en plastoc, je saisis pas le lien tout d'un coup

Oui très compulsif pour le coup


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Baver sur un macbook pro et acheter un pc pour gamin en plastoc, je saisis pas le lien tout d'un coup
> 
> Oui très compulsif pour le coup



Ca suffit largement pour faire tourner Debian et surtout Slax que j'attaque la semaine prochaine. Ce "joujou" à moins de 300 EUR ne doit absolument pas être comparé avec du Apple ! Donc il n'y a aucun lien logique entre le fait de baver sur du MBP et de s'instruire avec un eePC sous linux !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Sylow (19 Janvier 2010)

SI Les macbook Pro ne sont pas la le 27 c'est qu'il y a une raison, connaissant apple c'est qu'ils ne veulent pas bâcler le travail ! 

Vous savez si les i5 et i7 sont plus gourmand que les C2D ? 

La partie graphique est un véritable casse tête pour eux aussi  ! Ce qui est sur c'est que tant qu'il les stocks de macbook pro sont présents on peut attendre, rappellez vous les iMacs  ! 

Moi j'attend l'iPhone 4G ! mon 3G commence a avoir du vécu..il aura 2 ans ! La question existentielle pour moi c'est Blackberry ou iPhone...j'en ai marre que tous les gamins de 15 ans ont ce joujou pour sextoter de 16h a minuit , j'aime pas faire comme les autres


----------



## roadkiller (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Vous savez si les i5 et i7 sont plus gourmand que les C2D ?



Ils sont plus performant de 15 à 20% par rapport aux C2D mais leurs consommations sont identiques (très légerement en faveur des I5 mobiles)


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> SI Les macbook Pro ne sont pas la le 27 c'est qu'il y a une raison, connaissant apple c'est qu'ils ne veulent pas bâcler le travail !
> 
> Vous savez si les i5 et i7 sont plus gourmand que les C2D ?
> 
> ...



Ouais sauf que les gamins de 15 ne savent pas l'utiliser 
Moi j'ai un iPhone edge (j'attends aussi le v4 pour changer) et je suis  quand j'ai vu que certains jeunes que je connais ne savaient pas qu'on pouvait mettre les accents dans les messages, tourner les photos en mode paysage et même accéder à l'App Store et installer des applications !!


----------



## kerflous (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> La question existentielle pour moi c'est Blackberry ou iPhone...j'en ai marre que tous les gamins de 15 ans ont ce joujou pour sextoter de 16h a minuit , j'aime pas faire comme les autres



BB direct, l'iphone est devenu LE truc complètement banal

Machine plus pro également, ça dépend de ton utilisation


----------



## thebignicos (19 Janvier 2010)

commentaire qui servira à rien mais les tarifs en première page ont réaparut chez moi.


----------



## Sylow (19 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ouais sauf que les gamins de 15 ne savent pas l'utiliser
> Moi j'ai un iPhone edge (j'attends aussi le v4 pour changer) et je suis  quand j'ai vu que certains jeunes que je connais ne savaient pas qu'on pouvait mettre les accents dans les messages, tourner les photos en mode paysage et même accéder à l'App Store et installer des applications !!




oui c'est tout a fait ca, puis meme des gens de 20/30 ans et plus en ont un juste pour etre IN ! Moi c'est un outil de travail et du quotidien. Je dis ca mais ma soeur en fait partis ... Faut pas se mentir c'est un objet qui a révolutionné le monde du téléphone/smartphone mais de la a en voir chez tout le monde ca me plait pas du tout ! 

Quand le mien tombe j'ai l'impression de faire tombé une partie de moi, les jeunes eux c'est un 3310...c'est triste ! 

Enfin bref on ne refera pas le monde ! Si le 4G a de nombreuses similitude avec le 3G / 3GS  comme l'apparence et les fonctionnalités ) ca sera surement blackberry.


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> BB direct, l'iphone est devenu LE truc complètement banal
> 
> Machine plus pro également, ça dépend de ton utilisation



Sauf que je pense qu'une bonne moitié des utilisateurs ne savent pas utiliser correctement leur iPhone 

Quand on voit le nombre de parents qui le prennent pour leurs enfants avec les points et qui leur laissent le téléphone ... dépourvu de connexion internet, c'est vraiment ridicule


----------



## thebignicos (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> oui c'est tout a fait ca, puis meme des gens de 20/30 ans et plus en ont un juste pour etre IN ! Moi c'est un outil de travail et du quotidien. Je dis ca mais ma soeur en fait partis ... Faut pas se mentir c'est un objet qui a révolutionné le monde du téléphone/smartphone mais de la a en voir chez tout le monde ca me plait pas du tout !
> 
> Quand le mien tombe j'ai l'impression de faire tombé une partie de moi, les jeunes eux c'est un 3310...c'est triste !
> 
> Enfin bref on ne refera pas le monde ! Si le 4G a de nombreuses similitude avec le 3G / 3GS comme l'apparence et les fonctionnalités ) ca sera surement blackberry.


 

pour moi l'achat d'un iphone c'était surtout pour avoir l'Ipod et le tel réuni dans une meme machine ainsi pour le prix d'un nano j'ai eu un phone et un ipod !

sinon on est hs :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (19 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> pour moi l'achat d'un iphone c'était surtout pour avoir l'Ipod et le tel réuni dans une meme machine ainsi pour le prix d'un nano j'ai eu un phone et un ipod !
> 
> sinon on est hs :rateau:



+1000  
moi c'est le fait qu'il y'ait iPod et Téléphone dans le même appareil, qui m'a fait acheté un iPhone Edge en 2007. 
Sinon oui là on est un peu HS.


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

Pour clore ce HS, je trouve tout simplement déplorable pour ne pas employer le mot "débile" que les parents offrent à leurs sales bambins pourris gâtés des iPhones juste comme ça. Vraiment, qu'ils aillent brûler en enfer.

Un iPhone ça devrait se mériter, c'est quelque chose qu'on devrait avoir vers les 18 ans et plus. Moi je l'ai eu récemment à l'âge de 25 ans !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai pas d'iPhone, trop cher, j'ai juste un sony ericsson T715, mais dans deux ans peut-être que j'en prendrais un... pourquoi ? Car je suis apple addict, et que ça sera le parfait compagnon de mon mac. C'est soit ça, soit je garde mon T715 et je me prend un iPod touch 32 Go, comme celui que j'ai offert à ma femme...

C'est d'ailleurs en l'ayant offert à ma femme que ça m'a donné envie d'en avoir un, ou alors un iPhone ^^


----------



## kerflous (19 Janvier 2010)

hé hé à en lire certains, les iphones devraient être réservé à une élite de mac user...


Que nenni, Apple a voulu faire un max de pognon avec ce terminal, et il a réussi.

conséquence ? Du gamin de 12 ans au père de famille de 60ans, tout le monde l'a.

Perso j'en ai jamais eu (pas les moyens à la sortie, puis par la suite mobile devenu trop banal, j'aurais eu l'impression d'être un autre pigeon). Et j'en suis pas mort.

Léger off topic là à non ?:rateau:


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Un iPhone ça devrait se mériter, c'est quelque chose qu'on devrait avoir vers les 18 ans et plus. Moi je l'ai eu récemment à l'âge de 25 ans !


Ah ! Ca veut dire que tu as au moins 25 ans, ce qui était loin d'être évident jusqu'à présent.


----------



## paddoux (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Pour clore ce HS, je trouve tout simplement déplorable pour ne pas employer le mot "débile" que les parents offrent à leurs sales bambins pourris gâtés des iPhones juste comme ça. Vraiment, qu'ils aillent brûler en enfer.
> 
> Un iPhone ça devrait se mériter, c'est quelque chose qu'on devrait avoir vers les 18 ans et plus. Moi je l'ai eu récemment à l'âge de 25 ans !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:


 

Peut-être parce qu'in n'existait pas encore quand tu avais 15 ans ... 

Non mais c'est vrai que plus on avance et plus les enfants sont pourris gatés ... Quand je vois que mon petit frère veut et aura certainement un pc portable a 14 ans ... Sa me rend fou ...


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2010)

paddoux a dit:


> Peut-être parce qu'in n'existait pas encore quand tu avais 15 ans ...
> 
> Non mais c'est vrai que plus on avance et plus les enfants sont pourris gatés ... Quand je vois que mon petit frère veut et aura certainement un pc portable a 14 ans ... Sa me rend fou ...



Ah ! Toi aussi tu as 25 ans ?


----------



## Jellybass (19 Janvier 2010)

C'était mieux avant.


----------



## paddoux (19 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ! Toi aussi tu as 25 ans ?


 
Non j'en ai 22 et j'ai eu l'iphone 3G qu'en juin dernier ... Ce qui me semble assez raisonnable surtout vu les portables misérables que j'ai eu avant

Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

paddoux a dit:


> Non j'en ai 22 et j'ai eu l'iphone 3G qu'en juin dernier ... Ce qui me semble assez raisonnable surtout vu les portables misérables que j'ai eu avant
> 
> Pourquoi cette question ?



Tu as des photos de toi ? :love::love::love:
Je vais me cacher avant que tout le monde m'engueule que j'essaie de serrer un mec du forum !


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2010)

Ben comme ça. Moi je m'appelles Jordi, j'ai trois ans et demi et je suis tout petit.


----------



## aquafafa (19 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> commentaire qui servira à rien mais les tarifs en première page ont réaparut chez moi.


 
chez moi aussi les prix sont revenus mais y a un peu des bugs d'affichage qui n y etaient pas avant!

 ils tripotent du code chez APPLE  mais pour quoi faire ??:mouais:


----------



## Fìx (19 Janvier 2010)

On pourrait revenir au sujet maintenant? 

Alors des nouvelles d'un nouveau MacBook Pro??


Désolé de relancer, mais ça urge là!

C'est les 11 ans du p'tit le 3 Février prochain et je ne sais toujours pas si je peux attendre les nouveaux modèles ou si j'lui achète l'actuel?!! :hein: :hein: :hein: 

Merci de me répondre!


----------



## iZiDoR (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je vais l'acheter en éducation ! Je vais ainsi économiser 200 EUR !





OLALA! a dit:


> , il devrait le faire pour les moins de 25 ans ! Le reste c'est des vieux, et les vieux ils n'ont pas besoin de réductions !





OLALA! a dit:


> Un iPhone ça devrait se mériter, c'est quelque chose qu'on devrait avoir vers les 18 ans et plus. Moi je l'ai eu récemment à l'âge de 25 ans !




Là, faudrait qu'on m'explique


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2010)

Bah ils sont plusieurs à utiliser le même pseudo... :rateau:


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Tu as des photos de toi ? :love::love::love:
> Je vais me cacher avant que tout le monde m'engueule que j'essaie de serrer un mec du forum !



C'est bien la première fois que je vois ça :love:
En direct comme ça, devant tout le monde ... Il est plus jeune que toi en plus, tu vas lui faire peur :rateau:


Pour en revenir au sujet : Bon ben c'est rapé pour aujourd'hui, prochaine étape le 27 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------




iZiDoR a dit:


> Là, faudrait qu'on m'explique



Je vous jure que j'ai prêter ma Delorean à personne


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ! Ca veut dire que tu as au moins 25 ans, ce qui était loin d'être évident jusqu'à présent.



Oui , et elle me traite de "bambin pourri gâté".

Oui , j'ai 15 , j'ai un iPhone et je vous emmerde , je fais ce que je veux avec l'argent que j'ai pu avoir , mon iPhone , ca faisait 2 ans que je le voulais .


Hs terminé .


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Là, faudrait qu'on m'explique



Tu veux des explications mon petit ? Ben non ! Touches toi, t'en auras pas, je t'aime pas !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Sylow (19 Janvier 2010)

j'aurai jamais du lancer le sujet iPhone lol ^^. 

A 12ans on a pas la notion de l'argent, de la valeur des choses car l'expérience n'est pas transmissible tout simplement ! c'est comme les star de foot qui a 18ans s'achetent une Ferrari et éclate 200 000 euros sous un tunnel, c'est pareil pour les mac ! ^^. 

a 12ans faut un Nokia waterproof (quoi que mon iphone a l'air de l'etre plus ou moins :s ^^)


Bon allez stop

Des personnes sont elles interessées par la tablette apple ici ? car j'ai vraiment pas suivi cette nouvelle merveille de pres ou de loin ! J'ai entendue dire que c'était un "macbook" dans une tablette ?!


----------



## paddoux (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Tu as des photos de toi ? :love::love::love:
> Je vais me cacher avant que tout le monde m'engueule que j'essaie de serrer un mec du forum !


 
Et ben quel succès !!! lol
C'est quoi ? un pari ? une envie soudaine ? parce que je suis irrésistible ? :love:


----------



## roadkiller (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> j'aurai jamais du lancer le sujet iPhone lol ^^.
> Des personnes sont elles interessées par la tablette apple ici ? car j'ai vraiment pas suivi cette nouvelle merveille de pres ou de loin ! J'ai entendue dire que c'était un "macbook" dans une tablette ?!




Autant j'ai été un very early adopter pour l'iphone (acheté le V1, 3 mois avant qu'il sorte en France), autant la tablette je reste un peu sceptique. 

Intéressé certes, mais j'attends les premiers mois de commercialisation d'abord. 

En plus ça ferait un peu trop gros riche le cumul de toute la gamme Apple 


@izidor : je penche pour un dédoublement de personnalité, je suis unanime.


Ah, j'oubliais les smiley :  :love::mouais::rose: 

VOilà ^^


Edit : @OLALA ! : évite de le violer quand même sinon ce pauvre petit risque d'être traumatisé à vie


----------



## Ambri-piotta (19 Janvier 2010)

Nous savons tous que Apple va presenter sa nouvelle tablette le 27 janvier 2010 (presque une certitude). Il serait donc un peu stupide de la par de la marque a la pomme de présenter en parallèle un nouveau MacBook pro alors qu'on sait que normalement Apple présente ses nouveautés en cycles recurent. Puisque ils ont commercialisé le MacBook pro actuel en juin 2009, il serait donc normal qu'ils le commercialise de nouveau en juin (2010) ce qui laisse espérer une présentation en mars je pense.


----------



## Sylow (19 Janvier 2010)

Ambri-piotta a dit:


> Nous savons tous que Apple va presenter sa nouvelle tablette le 27 janvier 2010 (presque une certitude). Il serait donc un peu stupide de la par de la marque a la pomme de présenter en parallèle un nouveau MacBook pro alors qu'on sait que normalement Apple présente ses nouveautés en cycles recurent. Puisque ils ont commercialisé le MacBook pro actuel en juin 2009, il serait donc normal qu'ils le commercialise de nouveau en juin (2010) ce qui laisse espérer une présentation en mars je pense.



je suis tout a fait d'accord mais avec des paroles comme ca tu vas en tuer certains...

J'ai ramené mon MBP 17 en cours aujourd'hui...tout le monde s'est émerveillé devant, surtout l'écran ! 

quel bel objet


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Tu veux des explications mon petit ? Ben non ! Touches toi, t'en auras pas, je t'aime pas !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Moi je veux bien comprendre :love:


----------



## MacSedik (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Des personnes sont elles interessées par la tablette apple ici ? car j'ai vraiment pas suivi cette nouvelle merveille de pres ou de loin ! J'ai entendue dire que c'était un "macbook" dans une tablette ?!



C'est pas sûr pour le moment, mais il y'a tellement de rumeurs que bon... comme on dit il n'y'a pas de fumée sans feu. 
Sinon, faudra voir ce que ça donne. c'est simple si c'est un eReader comme le Kindle ou qu'il soit commercialisé par un Opérateur (Orange par exemple). ça ne m'intéressera pas!

Pour les futurs MBP, je penche maintenant pour la MacWorld, le 9 février.


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je suis tout a fait d'accord mais avec des paroles comme ca tu vas en tuer certains...
> 
> J'ai ramené mon MBP 17 en cours aujourd'hui...tout le monde s'est émerveillé devant, surtout l'écran !
> 
> quel bel objet



Heuu je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple attendrait juin pour une MAJ ... Il ne s'est jamais passé un an entre deux MAJ ... donc c'est tout sauf logique ! :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h41 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> C'est pas sûr pour le moment, mais il y'a tellement de rumeurs que bon... comme on dit il n'y'a pas de fumée sans feu.
> Sinon, faudra voir ce que ça donne. c'est simple si c'est un eReader comme le Kindle ou qu'il soit commercialisé par un Opérateur (Orange par exemple). ça ne m'intéressera pas!
> 
> Pour les futurs MBP, je penche maintenant pour la MacWorld, le 9 février.



Voilà quelqu'un de censé 
idem, 9 février ou alors MAJ du Store mi/fin février sans annonce.


----------



## saurodil (19 Janvier 2010)

le mac book pro 13' est hors de prix au regard  du chti macbook, idem au vue de leur equipement pour les modeles au dessus, je ne vois pas apple se priver plus longtemps de son  fer de lance mbp plus longtemps (il n'y a qu a voir l'engouement autour du renouvellement de cette gamme et le nb de personnes qui attendent pour investir), je verrai bien une mise à jour des composants et des prix pour etre conforme avec les baisses macbook et imac, et cela rapidement, et effectivement sur la fin 2010 une refonte plus complete de la bete


----------



## frankix (19 Janvier 2010)

Juste pour rappel: est-ce que quelqu'un se rappelle s'il y a eu un event pour l'arrivée des core iX dans les Imac, je m'en souviens plu, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Lol , le type qui pense que les mbp seront renouvelés en Juin juste parce qu'il ne veut pas que de nouveaux MacBook Pro sortent car il a l'actuel .

Sylow , tu m'as bien fait rire , merci !

Non , pas d'event pour le i7 dans l'iMac.


----------



## frankix (19 Janvier 2010)

merci


----------



## iZiDoR (19 Janvier 2010)

Je crois que l'on est descendu dans les bas-fonds de facebook....


----------



## Sylow (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Lol , le type qui pense que les mbp seront renouvelés en Juin juste parce qu'il ne veut pas que de nouveaux MacBook Pro sortent car il a l'actuel .
> 
> Sylow , tu m'as bien fait rire , merci !
> 
> Non , pas d'event pour le i7 dans l'iMac.



Tu te trompes, certe je suis content d'avoir l'actuel autant j'ai hâte de voir les nouveaux ! Mais quand l'iMac est sortie les stocks s'épuisaient, c'était imminent autant la ca ne bouge pas du tout ! surtout pour le 27... apres il est possible qu'il y est un evement inattendue entre le 27 et juin je ne sais pas ! 

Le fait d'avoir dit plus haut que je me taquine pour continué a avoir le dernier en date est ironique qu'on soit bien d'accord


----------



## tazevil666 (19 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ! Ca veut dire que tu as au moins 25 ans, ce qui était loin d'être évident jusqu'à présent.



lol ! j'étais en train de penser exactement là même chose :love:




OLALA! a dit:


> C'est clair ! Moi je fais exactement pareil.
> Vaux mieux attendre que d'acheter pour revendre/rendre comme le font certains ânes.
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



Ouai bah n'empeche que moi j'ai pu faire mumuse avec pendant 15 jours  mouhahahaha... :rateau: Je viens de rentrer, je l'ai rendu ce soir, j'ai versé ma larme :rose:

Et du coup, vu que mon PC est vendu ... j'ai craqué ! J'ai pris un iMac 27" i5 ... :love:
Celui là c'est sur je le ramenerai pas 

Sinon c'est une bonne alternative le ptit eeepc en attendant les MBP ! J'en ai eu un ca tourne bien.



divoli a dit:


> Sur ce topic, nous avons actuellement en trio de tête:
> - Dambo: avec 118 interventions,
> - Tazevil666: avec 109 interventions,
> - MacSedik: en petite forme, avec "seulement" 86 interventions.
> ...



Dambo & MacSedik : copains !!! J'imagine que grace à ca on va recevoir la légion d'honneur nan ?? Y'en a qui l'ont recu pour moins que ca


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Janvier 2010)

Divoli tu devrais te rejouir, ça vénère la pomme à plein tube ici...


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Divoli tu devrais te rejouir, ça vénère la pomme à plein tube ici...


Cher ami; 

Je vous rappelle que, contrairement à ce que pourrait faire croire cette  citation (sortie de son contexte) dans la signature, je ne suis pas un fanboy. 

Quand je vois des fanboys: je dynamite, je disperse, je ventile. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Divoli ou l'anti fanboy .


----------



## divoli (19 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Divoli ou l'anti fanboy .



Merci, mon bon Etienne. J'ai ma petite réputation. :love:


----------



## Rezv@n (19 Janvier 2010)

A lire. Ca fait un résumé moins charabia que cette discussion :

http://consomac.fr/news-794.html

Il y presque 50% de chance je pense qu'il soit renouvelé ce 27. Si ils ne sont pas présentés, ce sera dans les 2-3 prochaines semaines via une mise-à-jour du store. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------

Je vois pas le problème d'avoir un iPhone à 15 ans.   Je connais beaucoup de gens de 15 ans qui ont un iPhone et qui ont une utilisation surf/mail/app bien plus à fond que la majorité des adultes . En plus, avec un forfait, il revient à prix relativement résonnable. En Suisse par exemple il y a des forfait iPhones dès 16 euros/mois. Et le tel est à 200 avec un tel forfait. Donc subventionné comme il est il revient à un prix presque normal !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Merci, mon bon Etienne. J'ai ma grosse réputation. :love:



Oui , surtout dans la signature des vrais fans-boys .


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> J'ai ramené mon MBP 17 en cours aujourd'hui...tout le monde s'est émerveillé devant, surtout l'écran !



Tu l'as pris en mat ou brillant ?



MacSedik a dit:


> Pour les futurs MBP, je penche maintenant pour la MacWorld, le 9 février.



Tiens, c'est le jour de mon anniversaire 

Concernant la subvention de l'iPhone, c'est de l'arnaque  Comme la subvention de tous les téléphones. Tu payes le téléphone dans le prix de l'abonnement. En italie, par exemple, tu payes les téléphones au prix fort, mais les abonnements sont bien moins chers. En france, l'abonnement est fixe, et tu continues à payer le prix fort de l'abonnement même quand tu as amorti le téléphone, et si tu veux renouveler avec les points c'est jamais aussi intéressants que de prendre une nouvelle ligne, c'est pour ça que beaucoup clôturent puis réouvrent.

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur le nouvel entrant, free télécom, en 2011, il ne subventionnera pas les téléphones, mais les forfaits devraient être moins chers, et on payera les téléphones au prix usine, et on pourra échelonner les paiements, ce qui revient au même, sauf qu'on sait quelle est la part du téléphone dans ce qu'on paye, et qu'une fois le téléphone amorti, ben on le paye plus.

Alors que le système français incite à renouveler le mobile même si on en n'a pas besoin et que le précédent marche toujours très bien. Pas très écologique tout ça, et modèle économique discutable...

Et désolé de ce HS ^^


----------



## Sylow (19 Janvier 2010)

> Tu l'as pris en mat ou brillant ?



Brillant , sans aucun regret et sans aucun gene auujourd'hui , apres chacun ses gouts


----------



## tazevil666 (19 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Brillant , sans aucun regret et sans aucun gene auujourd'hui , apres chacun ses gouts



Je confirme que brillant il est top ! Et franchement meme un mat en plein soleil... entre nous hein, c'est pas mieux !


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

Vous allez tous vois faire taper par les pro-mate !  pour eux, le brillant ça ne PEUT pas être bon ! C'est le diable et ceux qui préfèrent le brillant sont stupides et n'ont rien compris !!!!  (perso je préfère le brillant aussi.... Mais defois on de sent seul sur les forums  )


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

Vous êtes pires que des filles devant leur miroir...
Le brillant est fatiguant pour les yeux. Mais si vous aimez vous voir dans la glace c'est votre affaire hein... Après, si vous travaillez sur des fonds plutôt clairs, genre iWork, là d'accord, ça gêne moins et ça pète plus. Par contre si vous travaillez sur d'autres couleurs (comme moi en Webdesign) vous ne supporteriez pas...


----------



## daphone (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Vous êtes pires que des filles devant leur miroir...
> Le brillant est fatiguant pour les yeux. Mais si vous aimez vous voir dans la glace c'est votre affaire hein... Après, si vous travaillez sur des fonds plutôt clairs, genre iWork, là d'accord, ça gêne moins et ça pète plus. Par contre si vous travaillez sur d'autres couleurs (comme moi en Webdesign) vous ne supporteriez pas...



Exactement. Pour ma part, je voudrais bien le MBP en 13' pour sa mobilité, mais si l'option mat n'est dispo que sur la version 15' (stupide ?) et bien j'hésiterais entre le 15 mat et le 13...:hein:


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

Daphone, olala, vous travaillez tous les deux dans le design ? Le webdesign ? La photo ? Le graphisme ? Non....  Je conçois que ce soit très important pour les professionnels de l'image ! Mais pour l'utilisateur lambda, le brillant permet un meilleur rendu et surtout une facilité au niveau nettoyage !!   complètement HS : quand je poste avec mon iPhone depuis l'appli MacG, ça m'enleve tous les sauts de ligne et ça fait un gros paté :-s Quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ça ? (à moins que vous ayez les sauts de ligne avec votre navigateur....)


----------



## tazevil666 (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Vous êtes pires que des filles devant leur miroir...
> Le brillant est fatiguant pour les yeux. Mais si vous aimez vous voir dans la glace c'est votre affaire hein... Après, si vous travaillez sur des fonds plutôt clairs, genre iWork, là d'accord, ça gêne moins et ça pète plus. Par contre si vous travaillez sur d'autres couleurs (comme moi en Webdesign) vous ne supporteriez pas...


Je ne vais pas déballer ma vie, mais je suis graphiste depuis 10ans à mon compte (web, print, design et 3D) et crois moi c'est très bien ! Suffit d'avoir l'habitude et une bonne colorimétrie à l'oeil. J'ai bossé avec de grosses agences et visiblement personnes n'a jamais rien eu à redire donc bon ! Je dis ca... je dis rien !

Maintenant je suis d'accord qu'un écran mat est beaucoup plus subjectif certes, mais de la à dire qu'un écran brillant est inutilisable faut arrêter !

J'ai même remarqué que les clients appréciaient le brillant, cela  met beaucoup plus en valeurs les créas, lors d'une présentation pdt un RDV !

Tu prends un écran mat, pas calibré, t'aura quand même des couleurs de merde 

Vous allez me faire regretter d'avoir commandé mon iMac i5 ! lol Vais etre encore obligé de le rammener pfff !
Nan je déconne, puis bon j'ai toujours mon Eizo Flexscan 24" au cas ou ^^

D'ailleurs pour brancher un second écran sur l'iMac ??? Ca se passe comment ?


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Daphone, olala, vous travaillez tous les deux dans le design ? Le webdesign ? La photo ? Le graphisme ? Non....  Je conçois que ce soit très important pour les professionnels de l'image ! Mais pour l'utilisateur lambda, le brillant permet un meilleur rendu et surtout une facilité au niveau nettoyage !!   complètement HS : quand je poste avec mon iPhone depuis l'appli MacG, ça m'enleve tous les sauts de ligne et ça fait un gros paté :-s Quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ça ? (à moins que vous ayez les sauts de ligne avec votre navigateur....)



Dambo, autant j'aime beaucoup tous tes messages parce qu'ils sont souvent remplis de bon sens et d'arguments intéressants, autant lorsque tu dis prendre un brillant pour le nettoyer plus facilement... J'ai envie de dire "WTF !?".

Que tu me dises : je veux un brillant parce que ça pète et parce que ça brille plus : genre "mon précieuuuux", là, je veux bien ! D'ailleurs : péché avoué à demi pardonné.

Idéalement, j'aimerais bien qu'on puisse avoir une fonction pour le mettre en brillant quand on veut se la péter (ou en mettre plein la vue à un client lors d'une présentation) et en mat lorsqu'on doit faire du pixel design dans la compétition automobile sur des fonds noir/rouge & kevlar.

PS : Je suis Webdesigner. D'ailleurs, si mon employeur voyait mon comportement ici OLALA! j'vous raconte pas ! Fessée assurée !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:

[ *Édition* ] Bisous je vais dodo devant Stallone sur France 2. À demain.


----------



## daphone (19 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Daphone, olala, vous travaillez tous les deux dans le design ? Le webdesign ? La photo ? Le graphisme ? Non....  Je conçois que ce soit très important pour les professionnels de l'image ! Mais pour l'utilisateur lambda, le brillant permet un meilleur rendu et surtout une facilité au niveau nettoyage !!



Qu'est ce que tu en sais ? Avec le nom de mon avatar, je suis amené a faire un peu (tant que possible) de l'étalonnage vidéo FCP, du montage, du Photoshop, etc.. et accessoirement avec mon reflex en signature, j'aime développer mes RAW sous Lightroom ou Aperture. Donc mon macbook est utilisé à des fins professionnelles de l'audiovisuel. Je suis sur de gros projets actuellement, d'où mon besoin de renouvellement.

(Surtout que le mien actuellement en brillant, mes collègues l'ont en Mat et je préfère donc largement ce dernier)
Je ne critique pas ceux qui ont des écrans brilliants, chacun ses choix, mais de là a dire que j'en ai pas le besoin..hum !


----------



## OLALA_! (19 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Maintenant je suis d'accord qu'un ecran mat est bcp plus subjectif certes, mais de la à dire qu'un écran brillant est inutilisable faut arreter !
> 
> Tu prends un écran mat, pas calibré, t'aura quand même des couleurs de merde



Je ne dis absolument pas que ce n'est pas utilisable, c'est juste pour le confort de l'oeil. Quand je passe 8h derrière mon écran, chaque détail compte. Quant à la calibration oui, normal quoi.


----------



## daphone (19 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je ne dis absolument pas que ce n'est pas utilisable, c'est juste pour le confort de l'oeil. Quand je passe 8h derrière mon écran, chaque détail compte. Quant à la calibration oui, normal quoi.



C'est juste un choix. L'important etant d'avoir l'écran qui nous convient, qu'il soit mat ou brillant. Stop HS.


----------



## dambo (19 Janvier 2010)

J'espère que mon précédent message n'a pas été mal pris! C'était dit dans le ton de la bonne humeur, comme à mon habitude   Vos propos (daphone et olala) viennent confirmer mes dires : vous avez parfois (ou souvent) une utilisation professionnelle de l'outil, ce qui justifie et légitime largement le choix du mate ! (bien que tazevil vienne aussi nuancer ce point). Alors très bien, Olala me met le couteau sous la gorge alors j'avoue tout  : Oui je trouve ça plus joli. Je trouve la machine plus jolie ainsi et les images plus agréables visuellement. Après il est sans doute vrai que mon utilisation me donne peut l'utilité d'un écran mate, le brillant me va très bien (bientôt 3 ans de brillant sans souci)  Mais en aucun cas je n'ai dit qu'il était stupide d'utiliser un écran brillant (je ne pe permettrai pas)  Maintenant je suis curieux de nature et je demande a voir les nouveaux unibody avec du mate! Peut-être changerai-je d'avis, qui sait !  Sur ce point, bonne nuit, bonne nuit olala et a demain pour de nouvelles rumeurs !


----------



## daphone (19 Janvier 2010)

T'inquiètes Dambo, copain   
Esperons qu'il proposeront au moins l'option pour le 13 pouces (on la paye cette option quand même !)


----------



## tazevil666 (19 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> T'inquiètes Dambo, copain
> Esperons qu'il proposeront au moins l'option pour le 13 pouces (on la paye cette option quand même !)



A mon avis ... :/ tu va être obligé de passer au 15" !
Rhalala tout ca pour avoir un écran plus grand  T'aurais pu trouver autre chose lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> Dambo, autant j'aime beaucoup tous tes messages parce qu'ils sont souvent remplis de bon sens et d'arguments intéressants, autant lorsque tu dis prendre un brillant pour le nettoyer plus facilement... J'ai envie de dire "WTF !?".
> 
> Que tu me dises : je veux un brillant parce que ça pète et parce que ça brille plus : genre "mon précieuuuux", là, je veux bien ! D'ailleurs : péché avoué à demi pardonné.
> 
> ...



Ca ca serait la classe, un écran interchangeable ! Va falloir soumettre le brevet à iPapy !!! Sinon fais péter ton book si t'en a un en MP, je cherche un/une webdesigner/gneuse


----------



## theplayer777 (19 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> T'inquiètes Dambo, copain
> Esperons qu'il proposeront au moins l'option pour le 13 pouces (on la paye cette option quand même !)



C'est vrai que c'est assez bizarre de ne pas mettre cette option sur le 13 pouces, surtout qu'il me semble que c'est celle qui fonctionne le mieux parmi les MBP?

Je trouve qu'il ne devrait pas faire payer le changement d'écran. Enfin c'est un avis personnel, mais pour moi le glossy c'est plus une régression qu'autre chose, sauf pour les yeux c'est vrai que c'est joli .


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est assez bizarre de ne pas mettre cette option sur le 13 pouces, surtout qu'il me semble que c'est celle qui fonctionne le mieux parmi les MBP?
> 
> Je trouve qu'il ne devrait pas faire payer le changement d'écran. Enfin c'est un avis personnel, mais pour moi le glossy c'est plus une régression qu'autre chose, sauf pour les yeux c'est vrai que c'est joli .



Ah bah tu vois qu'on y arrive à être d'accord lol 

C'est clair que c'est un peu abusé de faire payer le changement... Je trouve même qu'on devrait pouvoir trouver en magasin des versions avec écran mat ou brillant ! Ça serait quand même plus simple pour tout le monde. :mouais: Mais bon ... c'est Apple ^^


----------



## theplayer777 (20 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ah bah tu vois qu'on y arrive à être d'accord lol
> 
> C'est clair que c'est un peu abusé de faire payer le changement... Je trouve même qu'on devrait pouvoir trouver en magasin des versions avec écran mat ou brillant ! Ça serait quand même plus simple pour tout le monde. :mouais: Mais bon ... c'est Apple ^^



Le problème, c'est toujours le même... les coûts de production. Je suis aller voir chez un revendeur Apple proche de chez moi (eh oui, pas d'Apple Store dans ma région) et ils n'avaient aucune version avec écran mat. difficile de se faire une opinion. Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, je ferais plutôt payer le glossy, mais Apple voit juste en faisant ainsi puisque le glossy est plus "grand public" que le mat. tout est question de mode.


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Je vois pas le problème d'avoir un iPhone à 15 ans.   Je connais beaucoup de gens de 15 ans qui ont un iPhone et qui ont une utilisation surf/mail/app bien plus à fond que la majorité des adultes



Ouais, msn, facebook et skyblog :love::love:

restons sérieux...à 15 piges j'avais un 3310 j'étais déjà aux anges


----------



## theplayer777 (20 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Ouais, msn, facebook et skyblog :love::love:
> 
> restons sérieux...à 15 piges j'avais un 3310 j'étais déjà aux anges



OH le 3310... :love::love:. Je crois que j'avais déjà le 8310 à 15 ans


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Le problème, c'est toujours le même... les coûts de production. Je suis aller voir chez un revendeur Apple proche de chez moi (eh oui, pas d'Apple Store dans ma région) et ils n'avaient aucune version avec écran mat. difficile de se faire une opinion. Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, je ferais plutôt payer le glossy, mais Apple voit juste en faisant ainsi puisque le glossy est plus "grand public" que le mat. tout est question de mode.



J'avoue c'est clair que perso je n'en ai jamais vu non plus !
Bah j'avais pensé à la réflexion inverse connaissant Apple et sa façon toujours plus travaillée de vouloir s'enrichir. Visiblement il y'a quand même pas mal de monde préférant le mat... donc autant faire payer l'option mat ! Ça rapporte peut être plus de pépètes !

Je testerais les 8h sur mon iMac i5 27"(enfin plutôt 12h) par jour comme me le disait OLALA! je vous dirais si je suis décédé des yeux  En fait ce qui me fait le plus peur c'est la résolution ! C'est super d'avoir du 2 560 x 1 440, mais j'ai peur de devoir acheter une loupe ! 

Bon sur ce vais finir de bosser ^^


----------



## daphone (20 Janvier 2010)

J'ai commencé le portable avec pire que le 3310  

J'avais un Alcatel OT (je crois) et un phillips Savy, un sony aussi... le 3310, c'était la révolution !

Sinon je rétablis la vérité au sujet des écrans Glossy. En discutant avec un genius Apple, il m'a expliqué que c'est à cause de la technologie de rétroéclairage LED. Ajouté à la volonté de forte autonomie, l'écran est assez sombre et manque de contraste. C'est avec l'ajout de la vitre qui permet de renforcer le contraste, faire ressortir les couleurs (en tout cas il l'a bien mieux expliqué que moi !)

---------- Post added at 00h39 ---------- Previous post was at 00h34 ----------

A mon avis, pour les macbook pro, ça me semble bien partie à la vue de cet article !
http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/tablette-apple-sortie-en-juin-pour-999-10195

rien n'empêche de proposer à la vente les nouveaux Macbook pro très bientôt car les "iPad" ne seraient vendus qu'en Juin. De quoi éviter un cannibalisme des ventes et des sorties bien espacées


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'ai commencé le portable avec pire que le 3310
> 
> J'avais un Alcatel OT (je crois) et un phillips Savy, un sony aussi... le 3310, c'était la révolution !
> 
> Sinon je rétablis la vérité au sujet des écrans Glossy. En discutant avec un genius Apple, il m'a expliqué que c'est à cause de la technologie de rétroéclairage LED. Ajouté à la volonté de forte autonomie, l'écran est assez sombre et manque de contraste. C'est avec l'ajout de la vitre qui permet de renforcer le contraste, faire ressortir les couleurs (en tout cas il l'a bien mieux expliqué que moi !)



+1 pour le ONE TOUCH, il était vert, vert moche plus exactement ! lol
Ah nostalgie quand tu nous tiens, et aujourd'hui on pleure parque que nos tel ont pas 25 MPixel un écran SUPER HD et 520 Go de Flash ... 

Merci pour l'explication, c'est l'impression donnée mais cela confirme. Donc du coup cela voudrait dire que les mat sont moins lumineux ?
Faudrait vraiment que j'en vois un, y'en a au Louvre ?

Le petit détail aussi avec les écrans mat, c'est ce fameux contour alu ! Je trouve qu'il perd de son charme, plutot qu'avec le magnifique contour noir brillant... Apres c'est un avis perso


----------



## daphone (20 Janvier 2010)

Alors non, car il ne suffit pas de "retirer la vitre" du glossy pour obtenir un mat comme le disent certains. Le mat serait une autre technologie. Le glossy serait plus facile a produire en série (et donc un peu moins cher). Je m'attarde pas sur des détails que je ne pourrais confirmer. Le mat, c'est comme les écrans des PC fixes d'il y a quelques années pour te faire une idée. Mais l'écran est quand même protégé par une pellicule protectrice (c'est pas comme si tu appuyais avec ton doigts, les pixels changeraient de couleur sous la zone de pression).

Après pour le cadre alu, c'est surtout pour les différencier (officiellement) , mais je pense que c'est plutôt une histoire de chassis écran, pour masquer les points d'accroche de la vitre absente, un truc comme ça.

Moi je le trouve mieux avec le cadre alu que tout noir (peut être parce que tout le monde commence a avoir des macbook autour de moi et quasi personne connait l'existence de l'option mat, d'où l'originalité du mien "oh pourquoi il est comme ça le tien" , parce que j'aime ne pas faire comme les autres, je kiffe le cadre alu  

Au fait, je viens de retrouver une photo faite en septembre dernier, il m'en manque bien la moitié perdu en cours de route ou revendus, mais voici mes portables dans l'ordre chronologique


----------



## theplayer777 (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est quoi celui en bas à droite, le blanc avec une pomme croquée? :rateau:

La classe cette photo, je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir retrouver mes anciens téléphones....

Bon on s'éloigne un peu du sujet principal du topic (encore?).


----------



## lacrepe (20 Janvier 2010)

Ben moi je taff en intérim de nuit pour pouvoir me payer une nouvelle pomme a moitié mangée.
Je suis curieux de voir 'iSlate mais avec un 3gs ça va faire double emploi. Par contre les nouveaux mbp me tentent bien.
A mon avis ça va être simplement une mise a jour des procos et du prix ( quid de la carte graphique des modèles haut de gamme). Pour le lancement je parie sur le mois de fevrier sans annonce (comme pour les iMac).
Wait & See


----------



## golastar (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est le grand jour !! Ils vont etre mis a jour aujourd'hui... Ils ont pas le choix c'est mon anniversaire et je m'étais promis d'attendre depuis novembre jusqu'à aujourd'hui !!! Et jpeux pas lâcher si près du but...  Donc aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## lacrepe (20 Janvier 2010)

golastar a dit:


> C'est le grand jour !! Ils vont etre mis a jour aujourd'hui... Ils ont pas le choix c'est mon anniversaire et je m'étais promis d'attendre depuis novembre jusqu'à aujourd'hui !!! Et jpeux pas lâcher si près du but...  Donc aujourd'hui !!!



Bon anniversaire mais il va falloire être encore un peu patient pcq ça sera pas pour aujourd'hui  , c'est sur.


----------



## aquafafa (20 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> A mon avis, pour les macbook pro, ça me semble bien partie à la vue de cet article !
> http://www.igen.fr/rumeurs/tablette-apple-sortie-en-juin-pour-999-10195
> 
> rien n'empêche de proposer à la vente les nouveaux Macbook pro très bientôt car les "iPad" ne seraient vendus qu'en Juin. De quoi éviter un cannibalisme des ventes et des sorties bien espacées



bien vu ! ça peut sentir bon pour nous en effet!


----------



## kelmikmac (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Personne ne sait vraiment quand sortirons les nouveaux MBP et il faut avouer que c'est frustrant ! Je souhaite switcher comme beaucoup et il faut avoir les nerfs bien accrochés... Je viens de lire ceci sur le site de Sony https://presscentre.sony.eu/content/detail.aspx?NewsAreaId=2&ReleaseID=5545
le VAIO Z est un bijou de technologie core i7 4SSD écran 13" "n 1080 points 4Go DDR3 GTM330 ! pour 1.4kg par contre ne sera dispo qu'en fin mars 2010 ! Apple est-elle capable de sortir aussi bien avant ? Vos avis m'intéressent !
A plus


----------



## tehmeow (20 Janvier 2010)

kelmikmac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Personne ne sait vraiment quand sortirons les nouveaux MBP et il faut avouer que c'est frustrant ! Je souhaite switcher comme beaucoup et il faut avoir les nerfs bien accrochés... Je viens de lire ceci sur le site de Sony https://presscentre.sony.eu/content/detail.aspx?NewsAreaId=2&ReleaseID=5545
> le VAIO Z est un bijou de technologie core i7 4SSD écran 13" "n 1080 points 4Go DDR3 GTM330 ! pour 1.4kg par contre ne sera dispo qu'en fin mars 2010 ! Apple est-elle capable de sortir aussi bien avant ? Vos avis m'intéressent !
> A plus



J'en ai parle il y a quelques pages... mais plus j'y reflechie plus j'ai peur.... Au vu de la configuration: soit ils vont mettre des composants de merde (par exemple des SSD bidons et dans ce cas le raid0 n'a aucun interet)...soit le portable va couter plus de 4000 euros.

Quoiqu'il arrive Apple ne sortira pas mieux au niveau hardware... Je serais deja content avec un i7 et une carte graphique descente...


----------



## kelmikmac (20 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> J'en ai parle il y a quelques pages... mais plus j'y reflechie plus j'ai peur.... Au vu de la configuration: soit ils vont mettre des composants de merde (par exemple des SSD bidons et dans ce cas le raid0 n'a aucun interet)...soit le portable va couter plus de 4000 euros.
> 
> Quoiqu'il arrive Apple ne sortira pas mieux au niveau hardware... Je serais deja content avec un i7 et une carte graphique descente...


assez d'accord avec toi le prix Sony risque d'être exorbitant ! Le haut de gamme actuel du Z dépassant les 3000&#8364; ! Finalement Apple limite peut être son hardware pour rester dans une fourchette de prix moins élevée


----------



## NBAer (20 Janvier 2010)

L'apple store fonctionne chez vous ?

Moi j'ai ce message là : <META name="description" content="Découvrez tout lunivers Apple sur lApple Store. Achetez des ordinateurs Apple, comparez les modèles diPod et diPhone, et découvrez toute une gamme daccessoires et de logiciels dApple et dautres marques.


Aux moindres bug du store, j'espere le nouveau MBP


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> L'apple store fonctionne chez vous ?
> 
> Moi j'ai ce message là : <META name="description" content="Découvrez tout lunivers Apple sur lApple Store. Achetez des ordinateurs Apple, comparez les modèles diPod et diPhone, et découvrez toute une gamme daccessoires et de logiciels dApple et dautres marques.
> 
> ...



C'est ton navigateur, ça marche niquel chez moi. En plus les MAJ se font le mourdi et pas le credi


----------



## tehmeow (20 Janvier 2010)

NBAer a dit:


> L'apple store fonctionne chez vous ?
> 
> Moi j'ai ce message là : <META name="description" content="Découvrez tout lunivers Apple sur lApple Store. Achetez des ordinateurs Apple, comparez les modèles diPod et diPhone, et découvrez toute une gamme daccessoires et de logiciels dApple et dautres marques.
> 
> ...



Non, il n'y a rien.... Je pense que les erreurs sur l'apple store depuis hier sont dues a l'update...euh pardon.... la mise a jour du site pour la saint valentin.


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> Non, il n'y a rien.... Je pense que les erreurs sur l'apple store depuis hier sont dues a l'update...euh pardon.... la mise a jour du site pour la saint valentin.



Tout à fait exact.


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> D'ailleurs pour brancher un second écran sur l'iMac ??? Ca se passe comment ?


Ben tu as une sortie mini DVI sur un iMac normalement, donc te faut un adaptateur mini DVI vers DVI, et tu branches ton écran dessus. Ou apple display vers DVI, ça dépend de la prise que tu as à l'arrière. Enfin bref moi j'ai acheté l'adaptateur dans un apple store.



tazevil666 a dit:


> Bah j'avais pensé à la réflexion inverse connaissant Apple et sa façon toujours plus travaillée de vouloir s'enrichir. Visiblement il y'a quand même pas mal de monde préférant le mat... donc autant faire payer l'option mat ! Ça rapporte peut être plus de pépètes !


Ca reste à voir, si par défaut l'écran était mat, peut-être qu'il y aurait encore plus de monde râlant qu'ils veulent l'option glossy.
Le mat plait à ceux qui veulent des couleurs fidèles, qui s'en moquent de l'effet "je me la pête avec mes belles couleurs".
Le glossy est grand public.

A votre avis, il y a plus de monde "grand public" ou de monde "je veux des couleurs fidèles tant pis si elles sont moins flashy".


----------



## Jeromac (20 Janvier 2010)

kelmikmac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Personne ne sait vraiment quand sortirons les nouveaux MBP et il faut avouer que c'est frustrant ! Je souhaite switcher comme beaucoup et il faut avoir les nerfs bien accrochés... Je viens de lire ceci sur le site de Sony https://presscentre.sony.eu/content/detail.aspx?NewsAreaId=2&ReleaseID=5545
> le VAIO Z est un bijou de technologie core i7 4SSD écran 13" "n 1080 points 4Go DDR3 GTM330 ! pour 1.4kg par contre ne sera dispo qu'en fin mars 2010 ! Apple est-elle capable de sortir aussi bien avant ? Vos avis m'intéressent !
> A plus



Yes ! Il est parfait celui là ! C'est celui que je veux moi ! C'est celui que je me prendrais si ce n'était pas du bricolage que de mettre Mac OS X sur cette belle machine... à mon boulot on est pas mal équipé de Vaio Z (en Core 2 Duo, certes...) et ils me font de l'&#339;il depuis quelques temps...

Par contre : "dispo qu'en fin mars 2010" ? Je pensais qu'ils allaient sortir à la fin du mois ?

edit :





> _"La dalle de 13,1" qui équipe ce nouveau VAIO est impressionnante, elle offrira une résolution de 1920 x 1080 (Full HD)"_


 euh ... ils sont dingues ? Ca fait 168 pixels par pouces ça... j'avais connu le 1920x1200 sur les 15,4" mais là... hein ? pour les blu-ray ? Mais il y a des télévisions pour ça...


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Ben tu as une sortie mini DVI sur un iMac normalement, donc te faut un adaptateur mini DVI vers DVI, et tu branches ton écran dessus. Ou apple display vers DVI, ça dépend de la prise que tu as à l'arrière. Enfin bref moi j'ai acheté l'adaptateur dans un apple store.
> 
> 
> Ca reste à voir, si par défaut l'écran était mat, peut-être qu'il y aurait encore plus de monde râlant qu'ils veulent l'option glossy.
> ...



J'adore comment les fan du glossy se font cataloguer en "Je me la pête avec mes belles couleurs" 

Personnellement je ne me la pète pas avec l'écran glossy, c'est un choix personnel. J'utilise mon ordi à 100% en intérieur, souvent le soir, je suis plutôt "grand public" dans l'utilisation de l'outil, par conséquent le glossy me convient tout à fait (pour regarder des films notamment), et le choix de l'écran brillant n'a rien à voir avec un quelquonque "je me la pète" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h05 ----------

------------------
Quant à la sortie des MBP :

Comme l'a dit Daphone, plus les rumeurs sur une sortie en mai ou juin de la tablette tombent et plus on a selon moi de chance de voir un nouveau MBP le 27 !

Ce serait je pense une mauvaise idée de la part d'Apple de présenter des produits .. et qu'aucun d'entre eux ne soit d'emblée disponible (iPhone v4, iPhone OS 4, iTab/Slate ...). Ca risque de créer de la frustration ... qui pourrait vite disparaitre avec de nouveaux MBP disponibles début février


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Janvier 2010)

En fait je me suis mal exprimé mais c'était pas péjoratif.
Pour ma part je ne sais toujours pas si je le prendrais en mat ou en glossy.

Mais je me disais juste que quand tu prends un écran glossy, c'est :
- parce que c'est le moins cher, le choix par défaut
- mais aussi parce que "waow il est beau"

Non ?

Sinon, moi je ne regarde jamais de vidéos/films sur mon ordi, toujours sur ma TV. Parfois en streaming de mon mac, mais ce n'est pas directement dessus, je préfère une TV full HD 40" pour regarder des films, un écran d'ordi c'est trop petit...

J'ai une utilisation bureautique + montage vidéo d'un mac principalement, avec photos personnelles aussi, donc entre le mat et le glossy je ne sais pas trop... en même temps j'ai peur de ne rien y voir en extérieur avec le glossy...


----------



## kelmikmac (20 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Yes ! Il est parfait celui là ! C'est celui que je veux moi ! C'est celui que je me prendrais si ce n'était pas du bricolage que de mettre Mac OS X sur cette belle machine... à mon boulot on est pas mal équipé de Vaio Z (en Core 2 Duo, certes...) et ils me font de l'&#339;il depuis quelques temps...
> 
> Par contre : "dispo qu'en fin mars 2010" ? Je pensais qu'ils allaient sortir à la fin du mois ?
> 
> edit : euh ... ils sont dingues ? Ca fait 168 pixels par pouces ça... j'avais connu le 1920x1200 sur les 15,4" mais là... hein ? pour les blu-ray ? Mais il y a des télévisions pour ça...


@JEROMAC
Sur le site de SONY il est bien précisé "dispo à partir de fin mars 2010" et vu que SONY comme APPLE ou tout autre fabricant de machine possède pratiquement les même moyen de production et au moins la même envie d'inonder le marché on peut se demandé comment APPLE pour sortir plus tôt des machines équivalentes technologiquement ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h21 ----------




kelmikmac a dit:


> @JEROMAC
> Sur le site de SONY il est bien précisé "dispo à partir de fin mars 2010" et vu que SONY comme APPLE ou tout autre fabricant de machine possède pratiquement les même moyen de production et au moins la même envie d'inonder le marché on peut se demandé comment APPLE pour sortir plus tôt des machines équivalentes technologiquement ?


autre question lancée : comment APPLE peut-elle maintenir l'autonomie de ses MBP avec du core i7 alors qu'HP dont l'ENVY est sorti depuis plusieurs mois ne tient que 1h30 ? Les détails de conception peuvent faire la différence mais de 7h00 à 1h30, c'est plus du détail ou HP est ultra mauvais en conception (je ne pense pas évidemment!) ?


----------



## tehmeow (20 Janvier 2010)

kelmikmac a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> autre question lancée : comment APPLE peut-elle maintenir l'autonomie de ses MBP avec du core i7 alors qu'HP dont l'ENVY est sorti depuis plusieurs mois ne tient que 1h30 ? Les détails de conception peuvent faire la différence mais de 7h00 à 1h30, c'est plus du détail ou HP est ultra mauvais en conception (je ne pense pas évidemment!) ?



Euh.... Non... Pour le SonyZ et le MBP on parle des i7 arrandale double coeur en 32nm..

Pour le HP envy on parle d'un i7 quad core en 42nm... Tu l'as vois la difference de consomation ?

Donc non, meme en i7 arrandale sony z et MBP garderont la meme autonomie que les actuels en core2duo...


----------



## kelmikmac (20 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> Euh.... Non... Pour le SonyZ et le MBP on parle des i7 arrandale double coeur en 32nm..
> 
> Pour le HP envy on parle d'un i7 quad core en 42nm... Tu l'as vois la difference de consomation ?
> 
> Donc non, meme en i7 arrandale sony z et MBP garderont la meme autonomie que les actuels en core2duo...


Je comprends mieux en effet, merci pour l'info je n'avais pas vu ce détail donc si je comprends bien l'i7 d'HP est un véritable quadcore gourmand en énergie et l'arrandal un double coeur simulant un quad ?


----------



## tehmeow (20 Janvier 2010)

kelmikmac a dit:


> Je comprends mieux en effet, merci pour l'info je n'avais pas vu ce détail donc si je comprends bien l'i7 d'HP est un véritable quadcore gourmand en énergie et l'arrandal un double coeur simulant un quad ?



Oui.. on est pas du tout dans la meme gamme de processeur... C'est aussi pour ca qu'apple n'a pas encore de quad core dans sa gamme portable (bien que les i7 quad core sont dispo depuis 1 an il me semble maintenant), et les chance de l'avoir dans les futurs MBP sont nulles (et tant mieu) en raison de leur consomation.


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Janvier 2010)

Windows 7 y est peut-être aussi pour quelque chose non ? Quelqu'un disait que son MBP prévu pour 7h d'autonomie ne tenait plus que 2h sous windows 7...


----------



## tehmeow (20 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Windows 7 y est peut-être aussi pour quelque chose non ? Quelqu'un disait que son MBP prévu pour 7h d'autonomie ne tenait plus que 2h sous windows 7...



Il faut pas croire ce que disent tous les mac-addicts.... C'est utopique... Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de difference a config equivalente... Je n'utilise pas seven sur mon MBP mais il doit y avoir au pire 1h d'autonomie en moins (et je prevois large). Win7 consomme pratiquement autant que XP a quelque chose pret...

Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ?

Et si on passe de 7h d'autonomie a 2h sous win7...ca voudrait dire que le hardware sous mac est vraiment de la merde.... autant prendre un hakintosh...


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> Il faut pas croire ce que disent tous les mac-addicts.... C'est utopique... Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de difference a config equivalente... Je n'utilise pas seven sur mon MBP mais il doit y avoir au pire 1h d'autonomie en moins (et je prevois large). Win7 consomme pratiquement autant que XP a quelque chose pret...
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ?
> 
> Et si on passe de 7h d'autonomie a 2h sous win7...ca voudrait dire que le hardware sous mac est vraiment de la merde.... autant prendre un hakintosh...



Pour avoir déjà utilisé Windows XP sur un Macbook, je peux dire que l'autonomie est bien divisé par deux ! (peut-être pas de 7h à 2h, mais bien de 7h à 4h) ... Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour 7. Cela vient je pense du fait que l'OS n'est pas optimisé pour le hardware mac (ventilos qui tournent plus souvent, processeur qui chauffe, gestion différente de la batterie...)

Il n'est pas sure que Mac OS X sur un PC ferait mieux que Win 7, tout est une question d'optimisation hard/soft


----------



## tehmeow (20 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Pour avoir déjà utilisé Windows XP sur un Macbook, je peux dire que l'autonomie est bien divisé par deux ! (peut-être pas de 7h à 2h, mais bien de 7h à 4h) ... Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est pour 7. Cela vient je pense du fait que l'OS n'est pas optimisé pour le hardware mac (ventilos qui tournent plus souvent, processeur qui chauffe, gestion différente de la batterie...)
> 
> Il n'est pas sure que Mac OS X sur un PC ferait mieux que Win 7, tout est une question d'optimisation hard/soft



Peut-etre probleme de driver... Mais je pensais que le MBP etait juste le seul ordinateur entierement compatible OSX/Windows... Sachant que Win7 integre beaucoup plus de driver que XP ou vista... Peut-etre que les problemes d'optimisation ont ete regle ?


----------



## OLALA_! (20 Janvier 2010)

Ra-ra-ah-ah-ah-ah ! Roma-roma-mamaaa ! Ga-ga *OLALA!* Want your bad romance. I want your psycho, Your vertigo stick. Want you in my room when your baby is sick. I want your love, love-love-love. I want your love. Love-love-love, I want your love. You know that I want you. And you know that I need you. I want a bad, bad romance.

Plus que 7 jours !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## kelmikmac (20 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ra-ra-ah-ah-ah-ah ! Roma-roma-mamaaa ! Ga-ga *OLALA!* Want your bad romance. I want your psycho, Your vertigo stick. Want you in my room when your baby is sick. I want your love, love-love-love. I want your love. Love-love-love, I want your love. You know that I want you. And you know that I need you. I want a bad, bad romance.
> 
> Plus que 7 jours !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:


attention mademoiselle ! pas sûr du tout que ce soit le 27... je préfère me dire que ce sera en février, si toutefois la sortie est avancée ce sera que du bonus !


----------



## OLALA_! (20 Janvier 2010)

Oui je pense bien. Mais je serre très très fort les fesses en pensant au joli sourire de Steve JOBS !

Sinon, Parallels Desktop est déjà pré installé en dernière version sur les MBP ?
Et puis iWork 2010, c'est pour bientôt ? J'ai trop hâte !


----------



## aquafafa (20 Janvier 2010)

kelmikmac a dit:


> attention mademoiselle ! pas sûr du tout que ce soit le 27... je préfère me dire que ce sera en février, si toutefois la sortie est avancée ce sera que du bonus !




d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire, le 27 y aurai uniquement la présentation de la tablette mais elle serai commercialisée en juin donc le macbook pro pourrai etre commercialisé le 27 janvier car ça ne fera aucune ombre à cette islate.


----------



## kelmikmac (20 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui je pense bien. Mais je serre très très fort les fesses en pensant au joli sourire de Steve JOBS !
> 
> Sinon, Parallels Desktop est déjà pré installé en dernière version sur les MBP ?
> Et puis iWork 2010, c'est pour bientôt ? J'ai trop hâte !


Parallels desktop  n'est pas un produit Apple, pourquoi l'installerait-il ? Et puis il y a déjà Bootcamp !


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Oui je pense bien. Mais je serre très très fort les fesses en pensant au joli sourire de Steve JOBS !
> 
> Sinon, Parallels Desktop est déjà pré installé en dernière version sur les MBP ?
> Et puis iWork 2010, c'est pour bientôt ? J'ai trop hâte !



A la première lecture (un peu rapide), j'ai lu "Je fais un joli sourire quand je pense très fort aux fesses de Steve Jobs" :rateau:

Bref, Parallels Desktop et VMware Fusion sont deux logiciels tiers qui ne sont pas préinstallés sur les machines Apple ! Tu peux les acquérir pour 79 euros chacune 
Mais je te conseille de tester Virtual Box (gratuit), très efficace si tu ne fais pas une utilisation ultra poussée de la virtualisation


----------



## kelmikmac (20 Janvier 2010)

à préciser quand même que les softs de virtualisation limitent les performances du hardware et que pour exploiter à fond le mac sous OSX comme sous Windows il vaut mieux passer par un redémarrage sous bootcamp


----------



## tazzz (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis depuis un petit bout de temps vos discutions et quolibets en attendant, moi aussi, l'imminente sortie des nouveaux macbook pro, et particulièrement un : le remplacant du 13" 2,53GHz.

Bref, non pas heureux de découvrir chaque jour vos nouvelles chamailleries  , j'ai passé mon temps à rechercher ce qui pourrait être l'équivalent PC de ce futur nouveau venu (sans trop d'espoirs). Et là surprise : le *Toshiba U500-1DZ*.

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...Hz-2-53-GHz-Turbo-Ecran-13-3.htm#xtor=AL-47-6[comparateur]-60001[cyrealis]-[0]-[clubic.com]-[ctxt]|[c2a]

Quelques caractéristiques : Core i5-430M (2,26 GHz / 2,53 GHz Turbo),* CG GeForce G 310M*, Ecran 13"3 WXGA, RAM 4096 Mo , DD 320 Go, HDMI, Bluetooth 2.1, 2,1 kg.

Pour ce qui est de la finition, la série U500 est plutôt bien notée dans les tests que j'ai put voir.
Pour ce qui est la CG, légèrement inférieure à la 8600 GT, donc assez bonne, en tout cas bien meilleure que la 9400M.

Donc jusque là, me direz vous, ça ne casse pas trois pattes à un cannard, le mbp étant encore meilleur en autonomie et finition.
Mais voilà le prix de cet engin : *moins de 800 euros*.

D'ou mon étonnement. Alors oui, ayant étudié l'architecture des systèmes informatiques, je sais à quel point l'OS mac est plus efficace et plus ergonomique que le mono-neuro windosien  .
Mais une différence de prix de 70% en plus me parait exagérée pour la fiabilité mac (et une moins bonne CG).

Voilà, je suis prêt à me faire insulter, dites moi ce que vous en pensez, j'attend vos lumières avec impatience...


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ra-ra-ah-ah-ah-ah ! Roma-roma-mamaaa ! Ga-ga *OLALA!* Want your bad romance. I want your psycho, Your vertigo stick. Want you in my room when your baby is sick. I want your love, love-love-love. I want your love. Love-love-love, I want your love. You know that I want you. And you know that I need you. I want a bad, bad romance.
> 
> Plus que 7 jours !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



ça y est, on l'a perdue ... 



OLALA! a dit:


> Oui je pense bien. Mais je serre très très fort les fesses en pensant au joli sourire de Steve JOBS !
> 
> Sinon, Parallels Desktop est déjà pré installé en dernière version sur les MBP ?
> Et puis iWork 2010, c'est pour bientôt ? J'ai trop hâte !



Les perches que tu tends pour des blagues salaces sérieux ... 

Paraellels Desktop ne sera jamais pré-installé, ce n'est pas un produit Apple... 


Et concernant iWork, ils l'annonceront en même temps que iLife 2010 lors de la Keynote à mon avis ...


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

kelmikmac a dit:


> à préciser quand même que les softs de virtualisation limitent les performances du hardware et que pour exploiter à fond le mac sous OSX comme sous Windows il vaut mieux passer par un redémarrage sous bootcamp



Tout à fait ! Il n'est par exemple pas envisageable de jouer via les solutions de virtualisation (hors vieux jeux nécessitant peu de ressources - en gros les jeux antérieurs à 2003/2004).

Les solutions de virtualisation sont toutefois intéressantes pour lancer des applications type Microsoft Office.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------




tazzz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis depuis un petit bout de temps vos discutions et quolibets en attendant, moi aussi, l'imminente sortie des nouveaux macbook pro, et particulièrement un : le remplacant du 13" 2,53GHz.
> 
> ...



On a déjà eu un débat là dessus dans ce même topic (avec carbonyle notamment). Moi je suis d'avis que l'on se fait plumer, tout simplement ! Que l'on paye la pomme (ainsi qu'un design et un OS, mais qui ne vaut pas 70% de plus) ... 

D'autres te diront le contraire et sont heureux de mettre 1900 euros dans un Mac alors que l'équivalent hardware PC (hors trackpad, unibody, autonomie et magsafe) en vaut seulement 850 ou 900 ! Si ces technologies justifient pour toi un écart de prix aussi important ... alors achète Apple 
Si comme moi tu ne peux te passer de OS X ... passe à la caisse et achète Apple :rateau:


----------



## OLALA_! (20 Janvier 2010)

Sinon, je viens de me farcir quelques articles à propos d'Apple et iWork sur Wikipédia. Ça fait un peut "peur" et froid dans le dos.

Exemple pour iWork :



> Future versions of those products may use a different file format than the ones described here. Developers should understand that Apple cannot guarantee that the file formats described herein will be supported in those future versions of the iWork applications as they are currently supported. Changes to these file formats ought to be expected. » (Apple ne peut pas garantir que les formats de fichiers décrits ici seront pris en compte dans les futures versions des logiciels de iWork tel qu'elles le sont actuellement).


----------



## kelmikmac (20 Janvier 2010)

c'est courant dans l'évolution des softs Apple peut garantir une compatibilité descendante mais pas forcément ascendante comme tu peux le constater avec office 2007 et les versions antérieures à 2003


----------



## tyua (20 Janvier 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> ...
> Alors oui, ayant étudié l'architecture des systèmes informatiques, je sais à quel point l'OS mac est plus efficace et plus ergonomique que le mono-neuro windosien  .
> Mais une différence de prix de 70% en plus me parait exagérée pour la fiabilité mac (et une moins bonne CG).
> ...


ça pour l'ergonomie ça se discute, étant ingénieur en informatique l'ergonomie à la apple je trouve ça très mauvais, excepté l'iphone qui est une réussite formidable. et mac os plus efficace c'est pareil je doute très fortement. le truc c'est le côté hype qu'a apple, ils sont très bons en marketing. car pour vendre du matos 2, 3 voir 4 fois plus cher que les constructeurs pc il faut quand-même y aller.  ceci dit tu as tout un paquet de logiciels que tu n'as pas forcément sous windows. pour moi avoir un mac c'est comme rouler en mini plutôt qu'en clio, tu achètes une image. pour la philosophie mac, tant que l'on n'est pas informaticien on peut se laisser séduire, ensuite c'est surtout du marketting.


----------



## carbonyle (20 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On a déjà eu un débat là dessus dans ce même topic (avec carbonyle notamment). Moi je suis d'avis que l'on se fait plumer, tout simplement ! Que l'on paye la pomme (ainsi qu'un design et un OS, mais qui ne vaut pas 70% de plus) ...



Taquin va, ramène tes oreilles que je les tire. :mouais:

Je ne vais pas relancer la machine à débât mais j'ai reçu le mbp hier, j'ai commencé à faire connaissance et...même si je te suis dans le sens où on est tous conscient qu'ils se gavent sur les prix, je reste tout de même sur ma position en disant que pas tant que ça.

Ok ils pourraient baisser le prix mais punaise le différence en terme de constuction...! C'est plus rassurant, la qualité sonne mieux...c'est un peu comme le tableau de bord plastique de ma Polo que je voudrais comparer à la ronce de noyer du patron. Elle ne les vaut ptê pas mais l'attention portée à produire un produit homogène, de bonne facture et livré avec un OS qui déboîte m'épate qd même.


----------



## OLALA_! (20 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> c'est un peu comme le tableau de bord plastique de ma Polo que je voudrais comparer à la ronce de noyer du patron. Elle ne les vaut ptê pas mais l'attention portée à produire un produit homogène, de bonne facture et livré avec un OS qui déboîte m'épate qd même.



Ça s'appelle marketing !


----------



## tbotw69 (20 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ça s'appelle marketing !


Finition ?
Le marketing c'est de vendre son produit sur un marché.


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Finition ?
> Le marketing c'est de vendre son produit sur un marché.



Même pas, c'est de la politique produit d'une marque. Pas tout à fait du marketing ni tout à fait du designing (au sens originel du terme)


----------



## carbonyle (20 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ça s'appelle marketing !



Non pas marketing justement. La boite, les ptits papiers bien présentés, tout ça c'est marketing.

Mais l'unibody plus rassurant que les coques plastiques en 15 morceaux des pc, le bouzin qui te chauffe pas les cuisses comme une plaque chauffante, la batterie mieux gérée...ça c'est bon et certains n'ont dû oublier ce que c'est d'avoir un "pc à 500"...!


----------



## tazzz (20 Janvier 2010)

tyua a dit:


> ça pour l'ergonomie ça se discute, étant ingénieur en informatique l'ergonomie à la apple je trouve ça très mauvais, excepté l'iphone qui est une réussite formidable. et mac os plus efficace c'est pareil je doute très fortement. le truc c'est le côté hype qu'a apple, ils sont très bons en marketing. car pour vendre du matos 2, 3 voir 4 fois plus cher que les constructeurs pc il faut quand-même y aller.  ceci dit tu as tout un paquet de logiciels que tu n'as pas forcément sous windows. pour moi avoir un mac c'est comme rouler en mini plutôt qu'en clio, tu achètes une image. pour la philosophie mac, tant que l'on n'est pas informaticien on peut se laisser séduire, ensuite c'est surtout du marketting.



Eh bien c'est bien la première fois que j'entend ça de quelqun qui se dit ingénieur informatique  . Si tu es vraiment diplômé (moi, ce n'est pas encore le cas), tu dois savoir de quoi tu parles et tes "j'en doute" ça fait pas très serieux  . 

Sans nous noyer dans les termes techniques, même si Apple a abandonné les proc RISC d'IBM (qui étaient bien plus efficaces), pour adopter des CISC comme Windows, l'avance en termes de rapidité d'application et de consomation de l'OS mac par rapport au windowsien reste indiscutable.

Après, pour ce qui est de l'ergonomie, je vois pas comment on peut trouver celle de windows supérieure, mais bon, ça ne peut rester qu'un point de vue non objectif.

En tout cas, je suis d'accord avec toi, on se demande si le prix beaucoup plus élevé justifie  vraiment ces plus.


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

Question qui me taraude avant de switcher.

Pourquoi Apple fait payer l'Apple care si cher ?

Pourquoi prendre l'Apple care, si les mac sont des si excellentes machines, robustes et tout et tout.

j'ai jamais pigé:hein:


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Question qui me taraude avant de switcher.
> 
> Pourquoi Apple fait payer l'Apple care si cher ?
> 
> ...



Regarde les prix des extensions de garanties chez Dell et Alienware avant de dire qu'un Apple Care c'est cher ^^

Concernant son utilité c'est à chacun de juger les risques et la probabilité de panne sur 3 ans.... 


Après pour ce qui est de l'histoire de la Clio et de la Mini c'est assez simple : en 10 ans d'existance avec une Clio tu va dépenser en frais de réparation 2 mini ^^


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

Dell et Alienware sont des escrocs.



> Concernant son utilité c'est à chacun de juger les risques et la probabilité de panne sur 3 ans....



Ben justement, à lire tout le monde encenser Apple, cette probabilité est quasi nulle non ?.


Ya 5 ans j'ai acheté un laptop Asus, garantie internationale de 2 ans d'offfice. 

(Il est aujourdhui à l'agonie mais fonctionne toujours correctement.)


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Taquin va, ramène tes oreilles que je les tire. :mouais:
> 
> Je ne vais pas relancer la machine à débât mais j'ai reçu le mbp hier, j'ai commencé à faire connaissance et...même si je te suis dans le sens où on est tous conscient qu'ils se gavent sur les prix, je reste tout de même sur ma position en disant que pas tant que ça.
> 
> Ok ils pourraient baisser le prix mais punaise le différence en terme de constuction...! C'est plus rassurant, la qualité sonne mieux...c'est un peu comme le tableau de bord plastique de ma Polo que je voudrais comparer à la ronce de noyer du patron. Elle ne les vaut ptê pas mais l'attention portée à produire un produit homogène, de bonne facture et livré avec un OS qui déboîte m'épate qd même.



Allez on fait comme à l'école des fan : tout le monde a raison ! tout le monde a gagné :love:

Plus sérieusement je suis bien d'accord sur la finition et l'impression de "solidité" des unibody. La dessus Apple a fait un travail remarquable 

Mais moi je me traîne encore ma coque plastique pour le moment, pas si bien assemblée que ça, qui se craquèle de partout, qui jaunie et en plus avec du jeux au niveau de la charnière :mouais:

J'espère véritablement changé d'avis quand j'aurai mon unibody, mais il semble bien qu'il y a eu un bond en avant dans les techniques d'assemblage et la finition des Mac lors de la sortie de la technologie unibody. 
Après là où on est pas d'accord, c'est sur la matos à l'intérieur ... La seule chose qui nous sépare c'est : Est-ce que la finition, la coque unibody et les petits plus du Mac valent la différence de prix d'un équivalent PC ?    Tu as ton opinion et j'espère te rejoindre lorsque j'aurai mon nouveau MacBook.

En attendant, je suis obligé de constater les faiblesses de MON matériel 

--> Débat clos, inutile de le relancer, comme tu l'as précisé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h02 ----------




kerflous a dit:


> Dell et Alienware sont des escrocs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention ! Comme je viens de le préciser dans mon précédent post pour carbonyle, la qualité de finition, l'assemblage ... est incontestablement bon chez Apple ! 

Maintenant le matériel (carte mère, carte graphique, écran ...) n'est pas fabriqué par Apple mais par les mêmes constructeurs que pour les PC (nVidia, ATI, disque sur Maxtor, Seagate ...)

Il peut donc survenir de façon aléatoire une panne matérielle à tout moment ! Sans pour autant que ce soit la faute d'Apple (carte graphique gui grille, disque dur qui claque, écran qui ne fonctionne plus...).

Je te conseille donc vivement de prendre une garantie pour te couvrir de ces pannes matériels, qui ne sont pas imputables à Apple, mais qui sont par contre couvertes par l'Apple Care 

Et puis les défauts de conception ça arrive aussi, mieux vaut être prudent, on ne sait jamais


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

Moi je vois sur du long terme, une machine qui tourne bien, qui a de la gueule, et surtout agréable à utiliser au quotidien, je paie le prix.

Je préfère faire de l'autoroute dans une berline un peu lourde mais confortable, que dans une 205 gti survitaminée mais tape cul. J'ai déjà donné, les pc taiwanais


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Moi je vois sur du long terme, une machine qui tourne bien, qui a de la gueule, et surtout agréable à utiliser au quotidien, je paie le prix.
> 
> Je préfère faire de l'autoroute dans une berline un peu lourde mais confortable, que dans une 205 gti survitaminée mais tape cul. J'ai déjà donné, les pc taiwanais



Lis mon post juste au dessus ! Le chassis et la carosserie de ta berline est bien de chez Apple ! Mais les composants du moteur sont toujours fabriqués à Taïwan :rateau:

Ton MacBook Pro a les mêmes essuie-glaces et les mêmes pneus que la 205 ... où du moins ils viennent du même constructeur ! Par conséquent si ton pneu éclate, ce n'est pas la faute du constructeur de la berline, mais bien du constructeur du pneu 

L'Apple Care permet d'éviter ce genre de désagréments ! Ca reste du matériel informatique, on est jamais sur de rien


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais ça tournera jamais aussi vite que la GTI:love:

C'est noté merci, je vais y réfléchir. un poil refroidi quand même


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Oui mais ça tournera jamais aussi vite que la GTI:love:
> 
> C'est noté merci, je vais y réfléchir. un poil refroidi quand même



Faut pas être refroidi, mais Apple ne maîtrise pas l'ensemble des composants internes. La situation est identique pour tous les constructeurs/assembleurs de PC 

Après je ne sais pas trop, si on grille par exemple le disque dur, si il y a moyen de faire marcher la garantie uniquement avec le constructeur du disque pour avoir un disque neuf (pendant un an... ou si il faut obligatoirement passer le constructeur, autrement dit Apple (et dans ce cas c'est Apple Care, garantie FNAC ou l'année légale de garantie).

Je viens de réflechir à ce que je viens dire et ça ne sert à rien, puisque les composants seront garanties par leur constructeur pendant un an ... comme la période légale de la garantie du Mac par Apple ! Donc non, dans tous les cas pour prolonger, il faut une garantie de type Apple Care


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour les précisions, wait and see


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Merci pour les précisions, wait and see



C'est ce que tout le monde fait sur ce topic ... on "wait" .... mais on "see" rien du tout :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## roadkiller (20 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est ce que tout le monde fait sur ce topic ... on "wait" .... mais on "see" rien du tout :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



tu as oublié de préciser que ça ne nous empêche pas d'atteindre bientôt les 100 pages


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> tu as oublié de préciser que ça ne nous empêche pas d'atteindre bientôt les 100 pages


Il y a quelques jours j'avais posté "Va t-on réussir à atteindre les 100 pages avant la sortie des MBP" (on était vers les 50 pages je crois) .... il semblerait que OUI ! Et une fois les MBP sortis, les réactions vont fuser sur le topic, on est parti pour 200 pages là lol


----------



## foxsking (20 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Mais moi je me traîne encore ma coque plastique pour le moment, pas si bien assemblée que ça, qui se craquèle de partout, qui jaunie et en plus avec du jeux au niveau de la charnière :mouais:


Je suis en train de me poser la question si j'ai réellement besoin d'un MBP ou d'un MB. La chose qui ferait pencher la balance vers le MBP c'est la coque alu et le rétroéclairage du clavier principalement (lecteur SD secondairement). 

Je voulais donc savoir si quelqu'un avait une idée de la qualité/solidité de la coque unibody du MB vs MBP ?


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui est appréciable c'est la concurrence qui sort la tête de l'eau petit a petit face a apple que ce soit dans les smartphone ou portables. 

Si ils continuent à proposer des produits s'approchant des produits apple cela va booster la R&D chez Apple  !


----------



## carbonyle (20 Janvier 2010)

foxsking a dit:


> Je suis en train de me poser la question si j'ai réellement besoin d'un MBP ou d'un MB. La chose qui ferait pencher la balance vers le MBP c'est la coque alu et le rétroéclairage du clavier principalement (lecteur SD secondairement).
> 
> Je voulais donc savoir si quelqu'un avait une idée de la qualité/solidité de la coque unibody du MB vs MBP ?



La coque du MB est un réceptacle à traces de doigts mais est très bien en terme de solidité  Celui du MBP fait encore plus costaud mais c'est sûrement le look gris métal qui fait ça.


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ce qui est appréciable c'est la concurrence qui sort la tête de l'eau petit a petit face a apple que ce soit dans les smartphone ou portables.
> 
> Si ils continuent à proposer des produits s'approchant des produits apple cela va booster la R&D chez Apple  !


des exemples ?


----------



## MacSedik (20 Janvier 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------




Sylow a dit:


> Ce qui est appréciable c'est la concurrence qui sort la tête de l'eau petit a petit face a apple que ce soit dans les smartphone ou portables.
> 
> Si ils continuent à proposer des produits s'approchant des produits apple cela va booster la R&D chez Apple  !


Pas si sûr....


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

foxsking a dit:


> Je suis en train de me poser la question si j'ai réellement besoin d'un MBP ou d'un MB. La chose qui ferait pencher la balance vers le MBP c'est la coque alu et le rétroéclairage du clavier principalement (lecteur SD secondairement).
> 
> Je voulais donc savoir si quelqu'un avait une idée de la qualité/solidité de la coque unibody du MB vs MBP ?



Comme l'a dit carbonyle, la coque du MB est solide ! Pour ça l'unibody est vraiment top 
Après, est-ce aussi costaud que l'alu ? Ca reste tout de même du plastique ... Mais pour l'avoir tenu en main, je peux te dire qu'il a l'air bien plus solide que l'ancien MacBook (que je possède) !

On a certainement pas assez de recul aujourd'hui sur l'unibody plastique pour te dire à coup sur que c'est aussi fiable que l'alu ... Tout ce qu'on sait c'est que niveau trace de doigts et micro-rayures, c'est coton :love:

Maintenant c'est aussi une question de look et de budget ! Si le MB te suffit amplement et que esthétiquement il te plaît, je pense que tu peux foncer, le plastique est bien plus solide que celui d'un Acer :rateau:


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2010)

le macbook est l'ancienne gamme, et sa ligne de production est amortie depuis longtemps.
l'aluminium est plus solide, plus rigide. car fait en une seule et grande piece, unibody, ce qui n'est pas le cas des coques plastiques.


----------



## sirromano1er (20 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> le macbook est l'ancienne gamme, et sa ligne de production est amortie depuis longtemps.
> l'aluminium est plus solide, plus rigide. car fait en une seule et grande piece, unibody, ce qui n'est pas le cas des coques plastiques.



le macbook blanc est en plastique ET unibody...


----------



## dambo (20 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> le macbook est l'ancienne gamme, et sa ligne de production est amortie depuis longtemps.
> l'aluminium est plus solide, plus rigide. car fait en une seule et grande piece, unibody, ce qui n'est pas le cas des coques plastiques.



Oula Naas, faut passer en 2010 

Les NOUVEAUX Macbook blanc sont unibody ... et n'ont pas le même design qu'avant ... C'est fini le temps où le topcase se decollait


----------



## MacSedik (20 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> le macbook est l'ancienne gamme, et sa ligne de production est amortie depuis longtemps.
> *l'aluminium est plus solide, plus rigide*. car fait en une seule et grande piece, unibody, ce qui n'est pas le cas des coques plastiques.




+1, en plus pour les adorateurs de Gaïa (que nous sommes tous ici ), c'est "plus" green que le plastique.


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> des exemples ?



Android/HTC pour concurrencer l'iphone

HP qui copie le design du macbook pro unibody et le trackpad en verre 

Beaucoup de pc  disposent d'un écran a led enfin bref c'est pas ce qui manque, 

J'ai pas dit qu'ils étaient a la hauteur d'apple j'ai juste dit que la concurrence arrive petit a petit ! 

Si il n'y a pas de concurrence cela ne sert à rien d'innover, prenons l'exemple de boeing / Airbus , les 2 PDG le disent bien, ils préfèrent quand leur concurrent direct va bien cela les motive à innover


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que les gens qui achètent le premier 13" à 1149 sont des pigeons .
Le MacBook blanc est plus beau et à plus de disque pour moins cher.Rien qu'avec la diff , tu achètes un SSD et 4go de ram .

Après , le clavier machin-truc et le truc sd on s'en tape.
Je parle pas de l'irda puisque avec l'iPhone il est possible de contrôler ton mac (et pas qu'avec l'iPhone).


----------



## OLALA_! (20 Janvier 2010)

Cherchez pas, de toutes façons Naas c'un cas clinique ce mec ! C'est même écrit sous son nom alors... Franchement hein ! 

Sinon les petits Mac en plastique mono-pièce ça me fait penser au Mac du pauvre ! Le petit bout de plastique déteint en rose & jaune... en fait, il déteint selon la housse de protection ! Trop de la balle ! Pas de clavier rétro-éclairé : hyper pratique pour jouer aux devinettes sur son clavier lorsqu'on est dans le noir. À éviter.

Le seul qui en vaux la peine c'est le MBP ! Et 15" si possible. Voilà. De rien c'est gratuit !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## carbonyle (20 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Cherchez pas, de toutes façons Naas c'un cas clinique ce mec ! C'est même écrit sous son nom alors... Franchement hein !
> 
> Sinon les petits Mac en plastique mono-pièce ça me fait penser au Mac du pauvre ! Le petit bout de plastique déteint en rose & jaune... en fait, il déteint selon la housse de protection ! Trop de la balle ! Pas de clavier rétro-éclairé : hyper pratique pour jouer aux devinettes sur son clavier lorsqu'on est dans le noir. À éviter.
> 
> ...



Cas clinique, rien qu'ça :mouais: Et sinon tu te caresses devant l'Apple Store?


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

Mais c'est quoi ce topic ??? Je l'ai laissé hier (enfin ce matin) et là 4 pages à lire !!!
Un sujet qui déchaine les foule 



OLALA! a dit:


> Sinon les petits Mac en plastique mono-pièce ça me fait penser au Mac du pauvre ! Le petit bout de plastique déteint en rose & jaune...



Bah tu devrait être contente que ca déteigne en rose nan ??? :love:


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Cherchez pas, de toutes façons Naas c'un cas clinique ce mec ! C'est même écrit sous son nom alors... Franchement hein !
> 
> Sinon les petits Mac en plastique mono-pièce ça me fait penser au Mac du pauvre ! Le petit bout de plastique déteint en rose & jaune... en fait, il déteint selon la housse de protection ! Trop de la balle ! Pas de clavier rétro-éclairé : hyper pratique pour jouer aux devinettes sur son clavier lorsqu'on est dans le noir. À éviter.
> 
> ...



je trouve ton raisonnement tres optue. 

J'ai eu un macbook blanc de 2007, au bout d'un an et demi il n'a pas déteint au jaune ni au rose je te rassure ! 

La seule chose qui PEUT déranger c'est le clavier rétroéclairé. Vue que je connais les touches par coeur cela me gênait pas tant que ca mais c'est vrai qu'un fois le MBP avec rétro c'est apréciable mais un pc portable en général il est sur un bureau avec une lampe de bureau, enfin c'est rare de se retrouver sans lumière dans une piece ...  

Comme l'a dit Etienne il faut étre pas etre futfut pour acheter le mabook pro 13"...(pour le moment!)


----------



## xao85 (20 Janvier 2010)

Ca dévit un petit peu fort, un modo SVP!!!!! :modo:


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Comme l'a dit Etienne il faut étre pas etre futfut pour acheter le mabook pro 13"...(pour le moment!)



C'est pas pour prendre la "défense" de OLALA ! Mais je trouve que dans le genre raisonnement "obtu" tu t'en sors pas mal aussi visiblement ! lol :mouais:

Et comment font les gens qui ont besoin de prendre un 13" et qui ne peuvent pas attendre... ? Ah bah oui pardon, j'oubliais c'est des cons forcément !  Faut pas être "futfut" pour sortir des phrases pareilles...


----------



## OLALA_! (20 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Cas clinique, rien qu'ça :mouais: Et sinon tu te caresses devant l'Apple Store?



Grave, j'en peux pluuus !!! Hahaha !!!
Ceci dit là j'étais entrain de chercher des photos de Steve JOBS, franchement il est trop beau. Il a un petit sourire que j'adore ! OLALA! Vivement mon MBP !



Sylow a dit:


> je trouve ton raisonnement tres optue.
> 
> J'ai eu un macbook blanc de 2007, au bout d'un an et demi il n'a pas déteint au jaune ni au rose je te rassure !
> 
> La seule chose qui PEUT déranger c'est le clavier rétroéclairé. Vue que je connais les touches par coeur cela me gênait pas tant que ca mais c'est vrai qu'un fois le MBP avec rétro c'est apréciable mais un pc portable en général il est sur un bureau avec une lampe de bureau, enfin c'est rare de se retrouver sans lumière dans une piece ...



Tiens petit, c'est cadeau pour toi ça (ALLEZ LA PAILLADE !).
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/macbook-blanc-devenu-rose-288600.html

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> C'est pas pour prendre la "défense" de OLALA ! Mais je trouve que dans le genre raisonnement "obtu" tu t'en sors pas mal aussi visiblement ! lol :mouais:
> 
> Et comment font les gens qui ont besoin de prendre un 13" et qui ne peuvent pas attendre... ? Ah bah oui pardon, j'oubliais c'est des cons forcément !



bah ils prennent le 13 Blanc...a moins qu'ils ai envie de payer 300euros pour avoir un clavier rétro éclairé mais je dis ca je dis rien...

la différence re prix est exorbitant pour le peu de différence entre le Pro 13 et le 13 blanc..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> Grave, j'en peux pluuus !!! Hahaha !!!
> Ceci dit là j'étais entrain de chercher des photos de Steve JOBS, franchement il est trop beau. Il a un petit sourire que j'adore ! OLALA! Vivement mon MBP !
> 
> 
> ...




Ouaaa...UN SEUL CAS est ca y est tous les mabcook deviennent rose...

bon allez je dis rien je vais m'énerver


----------



## OLALA_! (20 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ouaaa...UN SEUL CAS est ca y est tous les mabcook deviennent rose...
> 
> bon allez je dis rien je vais m'énerver



Ah ces sudistes ! Ils ont le sang chaud ! Hihihi !
Mais attention, il y a aussi quelques cas aux USA !

Si tu m'offres ça je te ferai plein de bisous (c'est pour manger devant mon ordinateur sans en mettre partout comme d'habitude !).

Allez j'y retourne ! À ce soir !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## divoli (20 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> bah ils prennent le 13 Blanc...a moins qu'ils ai envie de payer 300euros pour avoir un clavier rétro éclairé mais je dis ca je dis rien...
> 
> la différence re prix est exorbitant pour le peu de différence entre le Pro 13 et le 13 blanc..



Les 300 euros de différence, c'est pour avoir le plaisir de voir ta gueule de winner dans cette superbe vitre par dessus l'écran à chaque fois que tu utilises ton ordi. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h31 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> Si tu m'offres ça je te ferai plein de bisous (c'est pour manger devant mon ordinateur sans en mettre partout comme d'habitude !).



Faut arrêter avec tes bisous, hein, t'as déjà refilé ton herpès à la moitié du forum.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Bon , sylow , ya des pigeons et des malades sur le topic .
Payer 300 pour se voir dans son miroir , c'est un peu léger quand même .


----------



## divoli (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bon , sylow , ya des pigeons et des malades sur le topic .
> Payer 300 pour se voir dans son miroir , c'est un peu léger quand même .


Dis donc Quasimodo, va ranger ta chambre.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Me dis pas c'que j'dois faire l'vieux divoli .


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bon , sylow , ya des pigeons et des malades sur le topic .
> Payer 300 pour se voir dans son miroir , c'est un peu léger quand même .



Accessoirement en plus du miroir... y'a la coque alu aussi, le clavier retro éclairé (Je dois avouer que je pensait que c'était un gros gadget qui servait à rien, et bah finalement c'est assez top à l'utilisation) et le port firewire !

C'est un peu plus qu'un simple miroir quand même ! Ok certes, il pourrait faire un effort sur le prix on es d'accord ! Mais c'est Apple :mouais:

Y'a qu'a voir le TimeCapsule 1 To : 269 ... et pour 2 To : 449   ouch !!!! :hein:

Bon les gars si vous avez pas eu assez de sous à noël pour vous payer le MBP, c'est pas une raison pour cracher sur tout le monde hein


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Le clavier retro-eclairé est un gadget.
Le firewire : Qui l'utilise ?
L'alu : Je préfère le blanc , c'est moins froid .

Et puis franchement , 300 ne sont pas justifiés.

Encore , si le MBP avait un HDD de 500go en base , là , ok .


----------



## xao85 (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le clavier retro-eclairé est un gadget.
> Le firewire : Qui l'utilise ?
> L'alu : Je préfère le blanc , c'est moins froid .
> 
> ...



Le clavier rétro éclairé est loin d'être un gadget surtout quand on bosse régulièrement sur son ordi. ET le fire wire ECNORE moins, j'ai deux disque dur chainés entre eux, relié à mon ordi et ça me fait gagner un port sur mon macbook pro (non négligeable quand on compte deux ports USB) Deplus tant que l'USB 3 ne sera pas présent sur nos ordis le fire wire est bien plus rapide, il n'y a pas photo!


----------



## lacrepe (20 Janvier 2010)

Ouai les cas d'iphone blancs teints en rose soit disant a cause d'une chauffe batterie ont faillit me faire prendre un noir. Pourtant j'ai un blanc depuis plus de six moi (qui ne chauffe pas tant que ça) et il est resté blanc nickel sans aucune protection.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Le clavier rétro éclairé est loin d'être un gadget surtout quand on bosse régulièrement sur son ordi. ET le fire wire ECNORE moins, j'ai deux disque dur chainés entre eux, relié à mon ordi et ça me fait gagner un port sur mon macbook pro (non négligeable quand on compte deux ports USB) Deplus tant que l'USB 3 ne sera pas présent sur nos ordis le fire wire est bien plus rapide, il n'y a pas photo!



Sur un MacBook avec touches blanches , la retro-éclairage ne sert à rien , l'éclairage par une dalle LED suffit.

Pour le firewire , c'est discutable en fonction des périphériques utilisés.

Pourquoi pas d'USB 3 ?


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le clavier retro-eclairé est un gadget.
> Le firewire : Qui l'utilise ?
> L'alu : Je préfère le blanc , c'est moins froid .
> 
> ...



Le clavier est un gadget certes, mais utile ! Quand tu fais une présentation avec le macbook branché ds une salle de projection dans le noir ca sert...

Le firewire : moi je l'utilise ! J'ai une batterie de disque en Firewire pour mes données. Essentiellement de la vidéo !

Apres concernant la coque c'est un affaire de gout !

Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne te sert ni du clavier, ni du firewire que tout le monde fait comme toi ou que c'est de la merde !

Si je continue dans ta démarche je dirais que le  Macbook blanc, c'est pour les fauchés, c'est le Mac du pauvre, de ceux qui veulent se la raconter avec un ordi Apple mais qui finalement aurait du se prendre un eeePC 
Puis bon entre nous hein, la coque blanche c'est pour les gosses  Ca fait gamin, et en plus c'est un repère à trace de doigts ... sans parler de la coque qui vire au rose fushia !!!! Mouhahahaha

(Humour je précise)

Plus sérieusement pourquoi y'en a toujours un qui se permet de penser pour tout les autres en ayant la certitude d'être le vecteur d'une pensée unique ... ???
Réfléchissez avant de poster des conneries


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

Le Pro 13 a un dd de 160 contre 250 pour le blanc ! 

un port firewire et un rétroéclairage c'est chere payer pour le moment , la prochaine MAJ justifira mieux cette différence de prix !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Merci sylow , comme quoi , ya pas que des cons à 100 messages qui incendient les gens par ici .
(Humour inside).


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Le Pro 13 a un dd de 160 contre 250 pour le blanc !
> 
> un port firewire et un rétroéclairage c'est chere payer pour le moment , la prochaine MAJ justifira mieux cette différence de prix !



on es d'accord la dessus par contre : c'est cher payé... mais bon !
a part faire un sitting devant le siege de Cupertino je vois pas :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

On va à l'Apple Store et on fait grève pour un MacBook pro 250go à 1000 (100 d'écart , c'est ok) .


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci sylow , comme quoi , ya pas que des cons à 100 messages qui incendient les gens par ici .
> (Humour inside).



122 messages s'il te plait !!!


----------



## foxsking (20 Janvier 2010)

Je me fais vecteur de la pensée unique : depuis que je lis ce topic (je vous assure, j'ai TOUT lu), je ne crois pas qu'il y ait des personnes narcissiques à dominante dicdateur qui prone leurs pensées universelles. Il y a surtout beaucoup de gens qui donne chacun leur opinion et parle pour eux-même (enfin je l'espère  )
Et c'est ce que j'aime dans les forums : pleins d'avis différents avec pleins de convictions pour chacun d'eux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> 122 messages s'il te plait !!!



123 maintenant , on va dire 130 pour prévoir .


----------



## xao85 (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sur un MacBook avec touches blanches , la retro-éclairage ne sert à rien , l'éclairage par une dalle LED suffit.
> 
> Pour le firewire , c'est discutable en fonction des périphériques utilisés.
> 
> Pourquoi pas d'USB 3 ?



Peut être dans les futurs macbook pro mais pour l'instant c'est de l'USB 2 qui est sur nos macbook. L'USB 3 a une vitesse de plus de 3Gbit/sec (si mes souvenirs sont bon...)

Et l'éclairage de la LED est faible quand on règle la luminosité de l'écran au minimum pour économiser la batterie. Ce point est discutable mais pour moi qui est gouté aux joies du rétroéclairage, je trouve cela très confortable.


----------



## daphone (20 Janvier 2010)

Je me sers uniquement et enormement du port Firewire pour les derushage cameras (tu sais ce que c'est ?)
Ensuite, le clavier rétroéclairé, cela permet la nuit de ne pas mettre ton écran a fond pour éclairer les touches de ton clavier.
Ce n'est pas parceque certaines fonctions ne te servent pas que cela te permet de les critiquer.

Bref, moi je pense que ça sera bon pour le 27..


----------



## foxsking (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On va à l'Apple Store et on fait grève pour un MacBook pro 250go à 1000 (100 d'écart , c'est ok) .


Il n'y a pas beaucoup de personnes qui achèteraient des MB avec une si faible différence de prix (avec les configs actuelles)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Peut être dans les futurs macbook pro mais pour l'instant c'est de l'USB 2 qui est sur nos macbook. L'USB 3 a une vitesse de plus de 3Gbit/sec (si mes souvenirs sont bon...)
> 
> Et l'éclairage de la LED est faible quand on règle la luminosité de l'écran au minimum pour économiser la batterie. Ce point est discutable mais pour moi qui est gouté aux joies du rétroéclairage, je trouve cela très confortable.



Clubi a testé , les transferts sont bien plus lents : http://www.clubic.com/article-314906-3-usb-3-0-intel.html

Environ 120mbit/sec .


----------



## OLALA_! (20 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Bref, moi je pense que ça sera bon pour le 27..









:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le clavier retro-eclairé est un gadget.
> Le firewire : Qui l'utilise ?
> L'alu : Je préfère le blanc , c'est moins froid .
> 
> ...




le rétro éclairage un gadget ? Portnawak:mouais:

Après si tu préfères le plastoc à l'alu c'est ton problème hein :love:


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Janvier 2010)

ça doit être pratique l'été de l'alu, pour refroidir la bête. 

Quand au clavier rétro éclairé, jsuis fan


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je me sers uniquement et enormement du port Firewire pour les derushage cameras (tu sais ce que c'est ?)
> Ensuite, le clavier rétroéclairé, cela permet la nuit de ne pas mettre ton écran a fond pour éclairer les touches de ton clavier.
> Ce n'est pas parceque certaines fonctions ne te servent pas que cela te permet de les critiquer.
> 
> Bref, moi je pense que ça sera bon pour le 27..



Ah ... le derush caméra : ma hantise ! lol
J'ai 7 heures a me coltiner d'ici lundi faites avec 3 prises de vue différentes et le tout en post synchrone !!! Si y'en a qui on rien a foutre 

Puisses tu dire vrai ... J'espere que ca va etre bon pour le 27, car le portable qu'on m'a preté en attendant beurk :  c'est un vieux ACER :mouais: Enfin bon au moins ca dépanne ! 

Sinon vu que tu touches visiblement, FinalCut est facile à prendre en main ?
Car pour le moment je suis sur PC, donc Premiere Pro + After Effect !
Mais quand je vais recevoir mon 27" i5 je compte bien tester Final Cut, Motion etc...

Y sont fort quand même chez Apple, tout ca grâce à iPhone, je me retrouve avec un iMac i5 et bientôt un MacbookPro ! Apple addict ... ??? naaaaan !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Tu parles , sale switcheur : retourne te faire chier sous windows  .

Bon , je l'espère pour mi-Fevrier maximum la maj tout simplement car avec intel , le i5 va faire comme le core2duo : Evolution de fréquence durant 4ans , en gros , le MBP , je pourrai le garder 4ans .


----------



## daphone (20 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ah ... le derush caméra : ma hantise ! lol
> J'ai 7 heures a me coltiner d'ici lundi faites avec 3 prises de vue différentes et le tout en post synchrone !!! Si y'en a qui on rien a foutre
> 
> Puisses tu dire vrai ... J'espere que ca va etre bon pour le 27, car le portable qu'on m'a preté en attendant beurk :  c'est un vieux ACER :mouais: Enfin bon au moins ca dépanne !
> ...



Et cette nuit, je me tape 7h de digit pour une émission de TV...la flemme (sur station Avid adrenaline HD, j'aime pas). Final Cut est pour moi beaucoup plus ergonomique qu'Avid. Pro et bien foutu. Il faut un peu de temps pour s'y mettre, mais c'est quand même une belle usine a gaz, mais tu te fais plaisir. Tu oublies vite Premiere après, mais tu garderas After Effects pas loin, car pas d'équivalent réellement.

J'espère le 27 vraiment, car ça craint d'attendre aussi longtemps entre 2 mises à jour.


----------



## Xentoss (20 Janvier 2010)

Coucou 

Je suis tout nouveau sur le fofo et je commencais a rassembler des informations sur le MBP, (Je suis PC d'origine mais envie de decouvir autre chose) bref je suis impatient par nature, heuresement que je n'attend pas ca depuis Novembre mais je sens que les crises d'angoises et autre sueur froides qui semblent etre la routine journaliere d' une partie des posteurs sur ce forum ne tarderont pas a se faire ressentir ! 

Rationellement (rationellement hein ), ya des bonnes probas que ca se fasse avant fin fevrier cette histoire? Je suis de ceux qui ne croit pas trop a la date du 27 etant donnee les autre actu d'apple (qui semble plus importante que celle du MBP).

J'attend des nouvelles fraiches avec impatience, peut etre aujourdhui qui sait ? ( ca y est je perd deja ma raison...)


----------



## daphone (20 Janvier 2010)

Je continue a penser que la star de la keynote sera bien la tablette, mais comme sa commercialisation sera effective quelque mois après (Mars voire Juin, et encore parle des US ici), Ce n'est pas très bon de finir une keynote sur aucun renouvellement du store en ligne, rien a acheter, rien d'interessant...De plus, l'annonce de l'OS 4 sera pour les developpers car pas dispo avant le nouvel iPhone normalement (pareil Juin par là) 

Donc annonces de iLife 10, iWork 10, et pourquoi pas renouvellement macbook pro et macbook air (conference mobilité vous avez dit ? ) "disponible dès maintenant"

Si il ne le font pas comme ça, je ne vois pas qu'est ce qu'il y aura d'interessant le 27 car on ne pourra "rien ?" acheter à son issue.

Tiens, une nouvelle info http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51236/des_core_i5_et_i7_chez_toutes_les_marques_sauf/


----------



## xao85 (20 Janvier 2010)

Je crois également peu à l'annonce de macbook pro à cette date. Si il y a, ipapy commencera par ça! Et gardera la surprise pour la fin!


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu parles , sale switcheur : retourne te faire chier sous windows  .
> 
> Bon , je l'espère pour mi-Fevrier maximum la maj tout simplement car avec intel , le i5 va faire comme le core2duo : Evolution de fréquence durant 4ans , en gros , le MBP , je pourrai le garder 4ans .



Ouaiiiii switcheur et fier de l'être comme ca, ca permettra de remonter un peu le niveau ! lol  Espèce de communautariste va !

Sinon c'est pas mal 4 ans pour une bécane ! 



daphone a dit:


> Je continue a penser que la star de la keynote sera bien la tablette, mais comme sa commercialisation sera effective quelque mois après (Mars voire Juin, et encore parle des US ici), Ce n'est pas très bon de finir une keynote sur aucun renouvellement du store en ligne, rien a acheter, rien d'interessant...De plus, l'annonce de l'OS 4 sera pour les developpers car pas dispo avant le nouvel iPhone normalement (pareil Juin par là)
> 
> Donc annonces de iLife 10, iWork 10, et pourquoi pas renouvellement macbook pro et macbook air (conference mobilité vous avez dit ? ) "disponible dès maintenant"
> 
> Si il ne le font pas comme ça, je ne vois pas qu'est ce qu'il y aura d'intéressant le 27 car on ne pourra "rien ?" acheter à son issue.



Ca se tient comme explication ! Ca m'a rassuré aussi de savoir que la tablette ne serait dispo qu'en juin... Une keynote qui finit sans rien avoir à se mettre sous la dent, c'est comme une nuit de folie sans orgasme :love:
Allez on y croit ! 

Merci pour les infos sinon, en effet pour AE je comptais pas le changer. Trop d'habitude prise pour la maniement : plugins Trapcode, RedGiant, et les gestions des cameras.
J"ai pas le temps de me refaire une éducation lol ! En revanche pour le montage... bon on peut discuter  Me laisserai bien tenter par finalcut ...


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

Vous avez un couvre feu chez vous pour etre addict du rétroéclairage ? 

Je n'y crois pas trop a l'USB 3 sur les prochains MBP


----------



## divoli (20 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je continue a penser que la star de la keynote sera bien la tablette, mais comme sa commercialisation sera effective quelque mois après (Mars voire Juin, et encore parle des US ici), Ce n'est pas très bon de finir une keynote sur aucun renouvellement du store en ligne, rien a acheter, rien d'interessant...De plus, l'annonce de l'OS 4 sera pour les developpers car pas dispo avant le nouvel iPhone normalement (pareil Juin par là)
> 
> Donc annonces de iLife 10, iWork 10, et pourquoi pas renouvellement macbook pro et macbook air (conference mobilité vous avez dit ? ) "disponible dès maintenant"
> 
> Si il ne le font pas comme ça, je ne vois pas qu'est ce qu'il y aura d'interessant le 27 car on ne pourra "rien ?" acheter à son issue.



C'est exactement ce que je pense, sauf concernant l'éventualité du renouvellement des portables à ce moment là. 
Ceci dit, je ne vois pas non plus Apple sortir ces nouveaux MBP en même temps que la tablette durant le deuxième trimestre 2010, cela me parait commercialement absurde.

Avant chaque révision de portables, les rumeurs se font de plus en plus importantes et insistantes avec des fuites à droite à gauche. Sauf que pour le moment je ne vois rien de tel.

Donc en gros:
- présentation de la tablette (pas forcément disponible de suite): c'est très probable.
- nouvelles versions de iLife et de iWork: quasi certain.
Le reste; mystère et boule de gomme...


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que je pense, sauf concernant l'éventualité du renouvellement des portables à ce moment là.
> Ceci dit, je ne vois pas non plus Apple sortir ces nouveaux MBP en même temps que la tablette durant le deuxième trimestre 2010, cela me parait commercialement absurde.
> 
> *Avant chaque révision de portables, les rumeurs se font de plus en plus importantes et insistantes avec des fuites à droite à gauche. Sauf que pour le moment je ne vois rien de tel.*



Exactement ce que je disais il y a quelques pages ! Pour l'iMac 27 on a été innondé de rumeurs  et la comme tu dis rien de tel ! 

vous savez si on peut suivre le keynote on direct or not ? j'aimerai avoir al surprise en regardant et pas par les notifications mac gé ^^


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ouaiiiii switcheur et fier de l'être comme ca, ca permettra de remonter un peu le niveau ! lol  Espèce de communautariste va !
> 
> Sinon c'est pas mal 4 ans pour une bécane !




C'est surtout que si tu compares un MBP 2006 2.33ghz par rapport au MacBook Pro 13" de 2009 à 2.26ghz , les perfos sont les mêmes .


----------



## tazzz (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Clubi a testé , les transferts sont bien plus lents : http://www.clubic.com/article-314906-3-usb-3-0-intel.html
> 
> Environ 120mbit/sec .



Eh non là!! Il ne faut pas confondre bit et octet. On parle en général en octet, mais 120 Mo équivaut à 120*8=960 Mbit soit environ 1Gbit/sec.


----------



## daphone (20 Janvier 2010)

Et si les rumeurs de la tablette détournaient toutes les attentions du MacBook pro? C'est un outil de travail très bien vendu, il ne sera pas oublié...


----------



## divoli (20 Janvier 2010)

Il me parait clair que d'un point de vue pratique, les gens ont surtout besoin d'un portable pour leur utilisation courante.

La tablette, on ne sait pas vraiment à quoi elle va servir, elle ne sera pas très aboutie au début, il manquera certainement plein de choses, je doute que les gens se ruent en masse dessus, sauf les traditionnels geeks (même si les geeks à l'échelle mondiale cela fait beaucoup de personnes).

Alors qu'un portable, tout le monde sait ce que c'est, et l'utilité que l'on peut en avoir dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Vous avez un couvre feu chez vous pour etre addict du rétroéclairage ?
> 
> Je n'y crois pas trop a l'USB 3 sur les prochains MBP



Pourquoi être contre un truc 

-Qui sert
-Qui ajoute de l'esthétisme à l'ensemble

c'est logique une seconde ?


----------



## zelafont (20 Janvier 2010)

Ha mon avis le principale intérêt de la tablette sera pour Apple de rentrer dans le marché des mini-pc (qui fleurisse depuis un ans). et emboîtant le pas vers le tout tactile.

Tout l'intérêt dépendra du prix, si on tourne autour de 300 et 500 euro, ca pourra faire une très bonne machine d'utilité courante, (musique, surf, traitement de texte iwork etc...)
Par contre si c'est dans les 1000&#8364; la je vois pas le l'interet...

Et ce produit va séduire les geek c'est évident, mais aussi des étudiants qui pourront glisser un outil de travail dans un sac sans souci.

Bref on peut compter sur apple pour nous faire croire que leur dernier produit est indispensable...


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Pourquoi être contre un truc
> 
> -Qui sert
> -Qui ajoute de l'esthétisme à l'ensemble
> ...



Tout a fait, je suis le premier a apprécier le rétroéclairage ! il m'est arrivé de me dire "mince pas de rétro sur mon macbook blanc je vois rien!" mais en 1 an et de mi ca m'est arrivé 10 fois a tout cassé

mais je dis juste que c'est chere pour ce que c'est rien de plus ! En général sur notre bureau on a une lampe de bureau, au boulot pareil etc etc ! 

je faisais un peu d'humour..


----------



## jerdopler (20 Janvier 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Eh non là!! Il ne faut pas confondre bit et octet. On parle en général en octet, mais 120 Mo équivaut à 120*8=960 Mbit soit environ 1Gbit/sec.



Soit 5 fois moins que le débit théorique !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Eh non là!! Il ne faut pas confondre bit et octet. On parle en général en octet, mais 120 Mo équivaut à 120*8=960 Mbit soit environ 1Gbit/sec.




Excuse , je me trompe tout le temps .


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

> c'est chere pour ce que c'est rien de plus !



comme tout ce qui est logoté Apple


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je pense que les gens qui achètent le premier 13" à 1149 sont des pigeons .
> Le MacBook blanc est plus beau et à plus de disque pour moins cher.Rien qu'avec la diff , tu achètes un SSD et 4go de ram .
> 
> Après , le clavier machin-truc et le truc sd on s'en tape.
> Je parle pas de l'irda puisque avec l'iPhone il est possible de contrôler ton mac (et pas qu'avec l'iPhone).


Perso je suis pas d'accord, je préfère un MBP en alu, je trouve ça plus beau qu'un en plastique.
Parle pour toi que le clavier machin truc on s'en tape ^^


----------



## tazevil666 (20 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Perso je suis pas d'accord, je préfère un MBP en alu, je trouve ça plus beau qu'un en plastique.
> Parle pour toi que le clavier machin truc on s'en tape ^^



Nan mais laisse tomber Sylow et etienne000 c'est des jaloux !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Lol , sylow a un 17" et moi j'attends les nouveaux : On est de GROS jaloux .

Ps : c'est juste que je préfère le blanc : c'est mon droit .


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Janvier 2010)

Repeind l'alu en blanc


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Pour faire pareil que les pc à 300 ?
Non merci .


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

oh le faux débat...


ALU UNIBODY POWAAAA:love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

T'as vu ma signature ?
Pas d'alu chez moi .


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

ouais l'aïephone en plastoc je connais


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Lol , sylow a un 17" et moi j'attends les nouveaux : On est de GROS jaloux .
> 
> Ps : c'est juste que je préfère le blanc : c'est mon droit .



fait attention apres nous avoir traité de jaloux on va nous traiter de Raciste ^^

effectivement j'ai le 17 ! mais comme etienne je prefere le blanc  ! Cela dit je ne crache par sur l'alu mais sur mon 17 les bords sont tranchants !


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Janvier 2010)

C'est le côté couteau suisse des Macs, le bord tranchant


----------



## foxsking (20 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est le côté couteau suisse des Macs, le bord tranchant


Et ça décapsule les bières aussi ? parce que ça pourrait être interressant aussi :bebe:


----------



## kerflous (20 Janvier 2010)

un 17" tranchant, imaginez l'arme de guerre. ça en a le prix en tout cas:love:


----------



## tazevil666 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ca y'es y sont sortis... ????? :love::love::love:

Pfff... nan toujours pas


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

Bon, je file au dodo moi !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kxDxLAjkO8 Vivement mon MBP 15" je vous ferai la même en mieux, c'est promis. Je sais que vous en mourez d'envie mais vous n'osez pas me l'avouer ! Mais ça ne fait rien, je ne suis pas possessive. Bisous !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## sapiens07 (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Bon, je file au dodo moi !
> 
> Vivement mon MBP 15" je vous ferai la même en mieux, c'est promis. Je sais que vous en mourez d'envie mais vous n'osez pas me l'avouer ! Mais ça ne fait rien, je ne suis pas possessive. Bisous !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Trop gnangnan on dirai le monde parfait de laura F , je prefere ca  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRiTvpHwvpk


----------



## dambo (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Bon, je file au dodo moi !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kxDxLAjkO8 Vivement mon MBP 15" je vous ferai la même en mieux, c'est promis. Je sais que vous en mourez d'envie mais vous n'osez pas me l'avouer ! Mais ça ne fait rien, je ne suis pas possessive. Bisous !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Attention à ce que tu dis ! On te le rappelera dès la sortie des MBP 

Bon ben c'est parti pour une nouvelle journée de rumeurs et de débats !
Bonne journée à tous les accros du futur MBP ! 


Au passage : on va peut-être atteindre la 100ème page aujourdhui....


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> ...Au passage : on va peut-être atteindre la 100ème page aujourdhui....


Parce que c'est le but du fil ?


----------



## shenrone (21 Janvier 2010)

Le but a ete perdu depuis longtemps...:hein:


----------



## dambo (21 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Parce que c'est le but du fil ?



Oh Naas tu suis plus rien ces derniers temps :rateau:
Après le MacBook blanc non unibody .... Nan sérieusement j'avais lancé dans les 50 pages que si on continuiait comme ça le topic ferait 100 pages (sous-entendu inutile) avant la sortie des MBP ... Bah on y arrive doucement ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h05 ----------




shenrone a dit:


> Le but a ete perdu depuis longtemps...:hein:



C'est évident que ce type de message fait véritablement plus avancer le shimlbick !


----------



## naas (21 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Oh Naas tu suis plus rien ces derniers temps :rateau:
> Après le MacBook blanc non unibody .... Nan sérieusement j'avais lancé dans les 50 pages que si on continuiait comme ça le topic ferait 100 pages (sous-entendu inutile) avant la sortie des MBP ... Bah on y arrive doucement !
> 
> C'est évident que ce type de message fait véritablement plus avancer le shimlbick !


Je vais vous laisser faire 100 pages alors hein, entre l'autre excitée du bulbe et les posts sans rapport avec le macbook c'est sur que les 100 pages vont être atteintes. je vous laisse


----------



## dambo (21 Janvier 2010)

naas a dit:


> Je vais vous laisser faire 100 pages alors hein, entre l'autre excitée du bulbe et les posts sans rapport avec le macbook c'est sur que les 100 pages vont être atteintes. je vous laisse



Reviens nous voir le 27  avec je l'espère de nouveaux MBP.

---------------
Depuis hier les news sur la tablette s'enchaîne (infos sur sa future utilité, commercialisation, et même photo...) Si elle permet véritablement de faire tout ce dont les rumeurs lui prêtent, alors sa présentation risque d'être très... très longue ! Si en prime on a le droit à OS 4 et à iWork ou iLife ... j'ai bien peur que les MBP passent à la trappe :hein:

M'enfin comme l'a dit MacSedik, il reste toujours la MacWorld du 9 janvier ... Mais ça commence à faire long


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Janvier 2010)

Du 9 février plutôt non ?


----------



## DiscoDancer (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Je suis ce topic depuis la 1ère page, il m'aide à attendre comme vous la sortie des nouveaux macbook pro 

Pour tout vous dire, je pensais dans un premier temps prendre le macbook blanc, mais l'alu me plait vraiment ! Sauf que pour le moment, la différence entre la macbook blanc et le premier modèle 13" alu est bien trop importante (plus de 200). Je suis éligible à une réduction qui me permet d'avoir le macbook blanc à 830 et le MBP a 1060.

J'attend donc la sortie des nouveaux pour différentes raisons :

- Avec la révison des MPB, Apple va baisser les prix et le premier modèle sera disponible selon moi à 1050 (lors d'une révison équivalente des macbook blanc il y a quelque temps il y avait eu exactement cette réduction)
- Qui dit nouveaux MBP, dit ancien MBP bradé !

Tout ça pour dire que je n'en peux plus de les attendre depuis le 5 janvier ça devient de plus en plus dur :hein:

PS: Peut être que certains d'entre vous connaissent Ableton Live, si oui, pensez vous que 2go de Ram serai suffisant pour le faire tourner correctement ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## dambo (21 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Du 9 février plutôt non ?



Ouais  Bah je suis encore au mois de janvier alors j'ai un peu de mal


----------



## sapiens07 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ca y est, ils sont sortis !!!!!!!!!!!!!! les nouveaux Vaio F , qu ils sont beaux....

par contre decu, pas de clavier retro eclaire

descriptif du forum hardware 

*Le VPCF11Z1E/BI *avec un Processeur Intel® Core i7-720QM (1,6 GHz ), 8 GO DDR3 SDRAM ( 1333 MHz ), un disque dur SATA de 500 GO à 5400 trs/min, une carte graphique NVIDIA® GeForce® 330M GT avec 1 GO dédié, un combo lecteur Blu-Ray/graveur DVD, un Ecran VAIO Premium 16,4" de résolution 1920X1080 avec capteur de luminosité, le wifi 802.11a/b/g/n, et le Bluetooth® standard (version 2.1+EDR), Windows® 7 Home Premium authentique (64 bits) et un clavier avec NumPad. *Prix* : *1550   * 

Bon il semble etre deconseille de prendre du i7 pour les portables, donc
- Le *VPCF11M1E/W* avec un Processeur Processeur Intel® Core i5-520M (2,4 GHz ),  4 GO DDR3 SDRAM ( 1066 MHz ), un disque dur SATA de 500 GO à 5400 trs/min, une carte graphique NVIDIA® GeForce® 330M GT avec 1 GO dédié, un combo lecteur Blu-Ray/graveur DVD, un Ecran VAIO 16,4", de résolution 1920X1080 avec capteur de luminosité, le wifi 802.11a/b/g/n, et le Bluetooth® standard (version 2.1+EDR), Windows® 7 Home Premium authentique (64 bits) et un clavier avec NumPad. *Prix *: *1000  *

Et tout ca avec Winlove que c est magnifique

Encore une semaine pour voir ce que Midas Jobs de chez Apple$Pognon nous proposera sur macs, et le choix sera fait (avec ou sans vaseline)


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

Premier mini hors sujet de la journée : si Apple s'accouple avec Bing dans l'iPhone ça la fout mal... Quelle honte... Déjà qu'avec Office et jadis Explorer 5.5 sur Mac... $$$$$$

Inadmissible !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Janvier 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> Ca y est, ils sont sortis !!!!!!!!!!!!!! les nouveaux Vaio F , qu ils sont beaux....
> *VPCF11Z1E/BI**
> VPCF11M1E/W*


Tu le trouves beau toi celui là ?






Le 2e, en argent oui il est pas mal. Mais le premier... bof...


----------



## Paradise (21 Janvier 2010)

et vive les  HS... :mouais:  ...
n'oublions pas que le titre du topic est  *Le macbook pro 2010 (janvier-février)* Merci


----------



## sapiens07 (21 Janvier 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> et vive les  HS... :mouais:  ...
> n'oublions pas que le titre du topic est  *Le macbook pro 2010 (janvier-février)* Merci



Il doit bien y avoir plus de 50% de HS sur ce topic, 1 de plus ou de moins, que veux tu... Quoi que c'est aussi de l information


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

Les nouveaux MBP arriveront forcément très prochainement !
Steve JOBS ne va pas nous laisser pour la Saint Valentin !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> 40 Go...
> 
> Je dirais que pour beaucoup d'entre nous, il faudrait se décider le lundi à 19 heures pour le film que l'on va voir le vendredi soir, et en priant pour qu'il n'y ait pas de pertes de connexion entre temps.
> 
> Non, soyons sérieux, le tout dématérialisé n'est pas pour demain, beaucoup d'eau passera encore sous les ponts.



Moi il me faudrait 3 mois pour avoir 40Go, peut être plus même...


----------



## kerflous (21 Janvier 2010)

Ouh pinaise celui à 1000 avec le lecteur bluray me fait sérieusement de l'oeil....:love::love::love:


----------



## aquafafa (21 Janvier 2010)

plus que quelques jours ... va falloir qu'on commence le sevrage du prozac! mais je pense qu'on aura vite oublié ce vilain petit medoc quand on aura entre les mains ce bijou qu'est le MACBOOK PRO !!


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> plus que quelques jours ... va falloir qu'on commence le sevrage du prozac! mais je pense qu'on aura vite oublié ce vilain petit medoc quand on aura entre les mains ce bijou qu'est le MACBOOK PRO !!



Ah non mais moi ça y est.... j'ai plongé dans l'héro, l'alcool et la mescaline!... J'en peux plus là!!!  ... Et si ils font pas une annonce aujourd'hui.... j'me jette d'un pont!


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je trouve ton raisonnement tres *optue*.


...Obtus...

Nan, mais vous avez tous un QI d'huître, ou quoi ?!... 
Regardez vous à vous trémousser sur votre siège, comme si vous aviez envie de pisser !...
Vous êtes des consommateurs compulsifs avec neurones aux vestiaires...


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...Obtus...
> 
> Nan, mais vous avez tous un QI d'huître, ou quoi ?!...
> Regardez vous à vous trémousser sur votre siège, comme si vous aviez envie de pisser !...
> Vous êtes des consommateurs compulsifs avec neurones aux vestiaires...



Il me semblait bien que Naas avait un deuxième pseudo.


----------



## sapiens07 (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...Obtus...
> 
> Nan, mais vous avez tous un QI d'huître, ou quoi ?!...
> Regardez vous à vous trémousser sur votre siège, comme si vous aviez envie de pisser !...
> Vous êtes des consommateurs compulsifs avec neurones aux vestiaires...



tu offenses les huitres là


----------



## kerflous (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est le marketing Apple. Un cas d'école. 

Même si on y rajoutait seulement un port USB, tout le monde se ruerait dessus


----------



## MacSedik (21 Janvier 2010)

DiscoDancer a dit:


> PS: Peut être que certains d'entre vous connaissent *Ableton Live*, si oui, pensez vous que 2go de Ram serai suffisant pour le faire tourner correctement ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Oui 2 Go pour un logiciel MAO comme Ableton sont suffisants. Mais je te conseille d'upgrader vers 4 Go pour avoir plus de confort... (fais le par toi même de préférence).


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Même si on y rajoutait seulement un port USB, tout le monde se ruerait dessus



Tout le monde, n'exagérons rien... Uniquement ceux qui ne vivent que pour avoir la dernière babiole sortie sur le marché.


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> C'est le marketing Apple. Un cas d'école.
> 
> Même si on y rajoutait seulement un port USB, tout le monde se ruerait dessus



Ça c'est intéressant. Expliques moi pourquoi ? Je veux vraiment savoir !
Expliquez moi que je rentre moins conne ce soir !


----------



## carbonyle (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ça c'est intéressant. Expliques moi pourquoi ? Je veux vraiment savoir !
> Expliquez moi que je rentre moins conne ce soir !



Comment dire...relis tes posts ptê


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...Obtus...
> 
> Nan, mais vous avez tous un QI d'huître, ou quoi ?!...
> Regardez vous à vous trémousser sur votre siège, comme si vous aviez envie de pisser !...
> Vous êtes des consommateurs compulsifs avec neurones aux vestiaires...



tu rigoles, je voulais vérifier l'orthographe mais j'avais "le boeing en bou de piste"  !

Mea culpa !


----------



## tehmeow (21 Janvier 2010)

On a pratiquement parle pendant 100 pages d'un truc dont on ne sait absolument rien... on pourrait tous se lancer dans une carriere politique....


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> On a pratiquement parle pendant 100 pages d'un truc dont on ne sait absolument rien... on pourrait tous se lancer dans une carriere politique....



J'adore haha ! Purée encore 3 pages...
On gagne quoi à la centième page ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Un port USB ?!...


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

On dirait moi sur ton blog !


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

:bave: :bave: :bave:


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> On dirait moi sur ton blog !


Ah ?!...
Le fil deviendrait intéressant, alors ?!...  
J'ai fait ce dessin "librement inspiré" par une posteuse de ce forum, désolé... 
(une autre que toi...)



Gronounours a dit:


> :bave: :bave: :bave:


Toi, l'huître... Couché !...


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

Il est possible de suivre le spéciak event en direct le 27 or not ?


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Malheureusement non, le spécial event aura lieu en huit-clôt


----------



## MacSedik (21 Janvier 2010)

Yes sir, Macgé va faire un fil RSS comme d'hab...


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> aura lieu en huit-clôt



Ça m'excite déjà !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ça m'excite déjà !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Ah ben c'est pas trop tôt ! T'étais là a me parler d'ordinateur aussi j'me disais

Allez ! On va faire ça rapidement, tu te mets en slip chaussettes s'il te plait.


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> On dirait moi sur ton blog !
> 
> gribouilli.jpg



Ah ouais ? ça te dit de faire partie d'un groupe social, composé d'une bande de joyeux lurons à la finesse d'esprit inégalable ?


----------



## tehmeow (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Il est possible de suivre le spéciak event en direct le 27 or not ?



Google est ton ami.... http://apple-world.fr/?page_id=307

Plusieurs sites vont proposer le service..cherche bien et dit nous lequel te semble le meilleur...


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Malheureusement non, le spécial event aura lieu en huit-clôt




 ok dommage :s..



ca vous dis pas d'arrêter avec vos "touche pipi mélange poil " ?


----------



## tazevil666 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ah bah c'est du beau !! Ça y'est un dessin d'une nenette en slip et c'est l'émeute ! :modo:
Les rats sont lâchés ! lol

Bande de geeks va !!!  OLALA! elle va en prendre pour son grade !


----------



## roadkiller (21 Janvier 2010)

Vous êtes une belle bande de joyeux drill sérieusement atteint ...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ouais ? ça te dit de faire partie d'un groupe social, composé d'une bande de joyeux lurons à la finesse d'esprit inégalable ?



Tiens je me disais justement que je réintègrerais peut être ce groupe social composé d'une bande de joyeux lurons à la finesse d'esprit inégalable.
C'est peut être le moment.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

D'accord, mais tu arrêtes avec tes sténopés 


PS : Je crois que tonton Patounet est en ouacances


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> D'accord, mais tu arrêtes avec tes sténopés


Si y'a des chaudasses j'arrête tout ce que tu veux


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Vous êtes une belle bande de joyeux drill sérieusement atteint ...


Et on est pas à fond... :style:
On répugne un peu à désorienter ceusses qui postent dans les fils de geeks/techniques... 


Gronounours a dit:


> PS : Je crois que tonton Patounet est en ouacances


Alors qu'on avait besoin de conseils avisés sur un type de mollusque...


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Tututu, pas touche à Olala, je l'ai vu en prem's


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tututu, pas touche à Olala, je l'ai vu en prem's


AH bon, c'est fini les tournantes à la cave?
Bah ça sera sans moi alors!


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Non, ca fonctionne toujours, mais le droit de cuissage aussi 

Alors tu permets que je goûte d'abord !


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Malheureusement non, le spécial event aura lieu en huit-clôt&#8230;


En huis clos je dirais plutôt 
Rien à voir avec le chiffre huit ^^



> Du bas latin _&#363;stium_, en latin classique _&#335;stium_ (« ouverture, porte »).



http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/huis_clos


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement, j'ai eu un doute en l'écrivant&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (21 Janvier 2010)

Tu as raison, cette faute est impardonnable, même mackie ne l'aurait faite


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

T'es sur ? .

J'en doute .


----------



## carbonyle (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est moi ou le store bug?


----------



## gauffraitte (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, ce suis ce topic depuis assez longtemps et je me decide enfin de poster hahaha 
Vous croyez que ya des chances que le MacBook Pro 2010 sorte le 27 Janvier a la conference???

Mais sinon quelle pourrait être éventuellement la date de sortir??? Le max c'est février non? enfin tout dépend  de steve mais ce qui ce fait sur le marcher en ce moment... Jespere a un core i5 voir i7 serait parfait mais bon c'est bien de rêver lol jespere vraiment qu'il sorte le 27 en tout cas


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

gauffraitte a dit:


> Et puis aussi un moment j'avais vu que certain(e)s personne trouver que c'était ridicule d'avoir un iPhone a 15 ans, j'ai 15 ans et je suis a mon 5eme iPhone, j'ai eu mon premier en 2007, en juin je croi, et je suis apple addict depuis que j'ai 10 ans lol bref je suis fatiguer d'attendre pour mon MacBook Pro... mon annif étant le 17 Janvier...



J'ai 39 ans et je n'ai toujours pas d'iPhone...
J'ai 39 ans et je suis fatigué d'attendre pour renouveler mon matériel informatique...
Alors que je bosse comme un dingue...
Et que je n'arrive toujours pas à me payer un G5 qui me simplifierai la tâche...


----------



## foxsking (21 Janvier 2010)

gauffraitte a dit:


> Bonjour, ce suis ce topic depuis assez longtemps et je me decide enfin de poster hahaha
> Vous croyez que ya des chances que le MacBook Pro 2010 sorte le 27 Janvier a la conference???
> 
> Et puis aussi un moment j'avais vu que certain(e)s personne trouver que c'était ridicule d'avoir un iPhone a 15 ans, j'ai 15 ans et je suis a mon 6eme iPhone, j'ai eu mon premier en 2007, en juin je croi, et je suis apple addict depuis que j'ai 10 ans lol bref je suis fatiguer d'attendre pour mon MacBook Pro... mon annif étant le 17 Janvier...


Comment on fait pour avoir 6iphone en 3 ans en ayant 15 ans ? 
j'hésite entre  et


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est marrant, ce lien de cause à effet qui paraît évident entre un anniversaire et un MBP...


----------



## gauffraitte (21 Janvier 2010)

gauffraitte a dit:


> Bonjour, ce suis ce topic depuis assez longtemps et je me decide enfin de poster hahaha
> Vous croyez que ya des chances que le MacBook Pro 2010 sorte le 27 Janvier a la conference???
> 
> Et puis aussi un moment j'avais vu que certain(e)s personne trouver que c'était ridicule d'avoir un iPhone a 15 ans, j'ai 15 ans et je suis a mon 5eme iPhone, j'ai eu mon premier en 2007, en juin je croi, et je suis apple addict depuis que j'ai 10 ans lol bref je suis fatiguer d'attendre pour mon MacBook Pro... mon annif étant le 17 Janvier...





foxsking a dit:


> Comment on fait pour avoir 6iphone en 3 ans en ayant 15 ans ?
> j'hésite entre  et




Bah je sais pas... ;-) j'ai 1 seul en ce moment, mais j'ai eu 6... , bref ok je retir ce que j'ai dit...


----------



## jugnin (21 Janvier 2010)

foxsking a dit:


> Comment on fait pour avoir 6iphone en 3 ans en ayant 15 ans ?
> j'hésite entre  et



Tu peux aussi dire : *A L'USINE, PETITE FEIGNASSE !* 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------




gauffraitte a dit:


> Bah je sais pas... ;-) j'ai 1 seul en ce moment, mais j'ai eu 6... , bref ok je retir ce que j'ai dit...



Nan, mais quand même, ça m'intéresse, au delà de la faisabilité pécuniaire. 6 iPhone en moins de trois ans... tu les bouffes ?


----------



## gauffraitte (21 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu peux aussi dire : *A L'USINE, PETITE FEIGNASSE !*
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------
> 
> ...



Non mais j'ai pas j'ai eu 1 V1, 3 3G et un 3GS...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h47 ----------

Mais bon revenons aux MBP'S lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h48 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> Tu peux aussi dire : *A L'USINE, PETITE FEIGNASSE !*
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------
> 
> ...



Sa s'adresse a moi??? Je suis 1 mec lol


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

gauffraitte a dit:


> Non mais j'ai pas j'ai eu 1 V1, 3 3G et un 3GS...



Tous cassés ? C'est malheureux d'être aussi maladroit de ses dix doigts à ce point...


----------



## gauffraitte (21 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tous cassés ? C'est malheureux d'être aussi maladroit de ses dix doigts à ce point...



Ils sont pas casser!!! Pour casser un iPhone faut vraiment être maladroit. j'ai pas eu 6 identique...


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

Un ami en est a son 8 iphones, ce matin il m'a dit que je prenais pas soin de mes affaire et donc de mon iphone car il a jauni par rapport au new 3GS d'un autre pote et ma pastille est rouge ...il a 1 an et demi, je lui ai vite rappelé que moi c'est toujours mon premier iphone...contrairement a lui qui en est a son 8 eme..

Je me tate de plus en plus pour le Blackberry bold 9700..je m'en lasse de mon tel quand tout le monde en est équipé


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

gauffraitte a dit:


> Ils sont pas casser!!! Pour casser un iPhone faut vraiment être maladroit. j'ai pas eu 6 identique...


LOL...


----------



## gauffraitte (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Un ami en est a son 8 iphones, ce matin il m'a dit que je prenais pas soin de mes affaire et donc de mon iphone car il a jauni par rapport au new 3GS d'un autre pote et ma pastille est rouge ...il a 1 an et demi, je lui ai vite rappelé que moi c'est toujours mon premier iphone...contrairement a lui qui en est a son 8 eme..
> 
> Je me tate de plus en plus pour le Blackberry bold 9700..je m'en lasse de mon tel quand tout le monde en est équipé



Hahaha prend un Blackberry bold 9700 quelque chose mais sa n'empêche pas que le meilleur tel au monde est le iPhone. Coool il a eu 8 iPhones le est et puis j'aime MES 6 IPHONE ET J'AI 15 ANS and So What??? Je croyais qu'on été ici pour parler des MacBook Pro et pas du nombre de iphone/par personne...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

gauffraitte a dit:


> Bonjour, ce suis ce topic depuis assez longtemps et je me decide enfin de poster hahaha
> Vous croyez que ya des chances que le MacBook Pro 2010 sorte le 27 Janvier a la conference???
> 
> Mais sinon quelle pourrait être éventuellement la date de sortir??? Le max c'est février non? enfin tout dépend  de steve mais ce qui ce fait sur le marcher en ce moment... Jespere a un core i5 voir i7 serait parfait mais bon c'est bien de rêver lol jespere vraiment qu'il sorte le 27 en tout cas



Bravo - joli florilège.
Incompréhensible, mais joli.

Un MPB...
Ne voudrais-tu pas un Bescherelle, plutôt ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bravo - joli florilège.
> Incompréhensible, mais joli.
> 
> Un MPB...
> Ne voudrais-tu pas un Bescherelle, plutôt ?


Et un coup de pied au cul lol


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Un ami en est a son 8 iphones, ce matin il m'a dit que je prenais pas soin de mes affaire et donc de mon iphone car il a jauni par rapport au new 3GS d'un autre pote et ma pastille est rouge ...il a 1 an et demi, je lui ai vite rappelé que moi c'est toujours mon premier iphone...contrairement a lui qui en est a son 8 eme..
> 
> Je me tate de plus en plus pour le Blackberry bold 9700..je m'en lasse de mon tel quand tout le monde en est équipé




Je ne comprends pas : Tu vas changer de téléphone juste pour être différent ? Du moment que ton téléphone te plait , pourquoi le changer ?

Tu sais , le mien est personnalisé ce qui me démarque assez je trouve .


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

gauffraitte a dit:


> Bah je sais pas... ;-) j'ai 1 seul en ce moment, mais j'ai eu 6... , bref ok je retir ce que j'ai dit...





gauffraitte a dit:


> Non mais j'ai pas j'ai eu 1 V1, 3 3G et un 3GS...





gauffraitte a dit:


> Ils sont pas casser!!! Pour casser un iPhone faut vraiment être maladroit. j'ai pas eu 6 identique...





gauffraitte a dit:


> Coool il a eu 8 iPhones le est et puis j'aime MES 6 IPHONE ET J'AI 15 ANS and So What??? Je croyais qu'on été ici pour parler des MacBook Pro et pas du nombre de iphone/par personne...


Nan, mais t'as vu le prix que ça coûte *UN* iPhone ?!...  

Tu as lu mon post ?!...


tirhum a dit:


> J'ai 39 ans et je n'ai toujours pas d'iPhone...
> J'ai 39 ans et je suis fatigué d'attendre pour renouveler mon matériel informatique...
> Alors que je bosse comme un dingue...
> Et que je n'arrive toujours pas à me payer un G5 qui me simplifierai la tâche...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai 39 ans et je n'ai toujours pas d'iPhone...
> J'ai 39 ans et je suis fatigué d'attendre pour renouveler mon matériel informatique...
> Alors que je bosse comme un dingue...
> Et que je n'arrive toujours pas à me payer un G5 qui me simplifierai la tâche...



Ah le looser lol !


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

Nan, je suis une huître !...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

En même temps , il dépense peut-être tout son argent en huîtres .


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

Moi c'est le fait de voir la 100ème page de ce message qui me rend toute chose !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan, mais quand même, ça m'intéresse, au delà de la faisabilité pécuniaire. 6 iPhone en moins de trois ans... tu les bouffes ?


Décidément, tu n'as pas l'Apple spirit, toi... 



etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas : Tu vas changer de téléphone juste pour être différent ? Du moment que ton téléphone te plait , pourquoi le changer ?


Ben oui, Think different, toussa... :sleep:


----------



## Fil de Brume (21 Janvier 2010)

C'est simple, un iPhone 32 Giga neuf, sans abonnement, ça coûte dans les 800 euros euros... Donc 6 iphones... c'est une petite fortune 

Donc soit tu es riche, soit tu as des parents / amis qui le sont ^^

Car je doute que tu ai à chaque fois un abonnement avec l'iPhone, tu ferais quoi de tous ces abonnements ? Et trois ans c'est à peine deux renouvellements, et les renouvellements sont pas spécialement intéressants niveau prix... Pour le 32 Giga sur le compte de ma femme ils le font à 350 euros, sur le mien à 550 euros...

Donc pour ma part je vais attendre 2011 de voir ce que va donner free en téléphonie mobile pour m'en prendre un


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ben oui, Think different, toussa... :sleep:



Plutôt : bank different .


----------



## gauffraitte (21 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Décidément, tu n'as pas l'Apple spirit, toi...
> 
> 
> Ben oui, Think different, toussa... :sleep:


 lol


----------



## tehmeow (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Un ami en est a son 8 iphones, ce matin il m'a dit que je prenais pas soin de mes affaire et donc de mon iphone car il a jauni par rapport au new 3GS d'un autre pote et ma pastille est rouge ...il a 1 an et demi, je lui ai vite rappelé que moi c'est toujours mon premier iphone...contrairement a lui qui en est a son 8 eme..
> 
> Je me tate de plus en plus pour le Blackberry bold 9700..je m'en lasse de mon tel quand tout le monde en est équipé



C'est vrai que blackberry c'est vachement original...personne n'en a....


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Plutôt : bank different .


C'est la même chose. :sleep:


----------



## tehmeow (21 Janvier 2010)

et hop... 100 pages...


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Moi c'est le fait de voir la 100ème page de ce message qui me rend toute chose !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:


Tu sais que c'est dangereux de dire ça ?!... 
Tu vas finir en crobard dans une position scabreuse !... :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est la même chose. :sleep:



Bon bah alors : Les pigeons sont différents de ceux de chez Micro$oft .


----------



## gauffraitte (21 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> C'est simple, un iPhone 32 Giga neuf, sans abonnement, ça coûte dans les 800 euros euros... Donc 6 iphones... c'est une petite fortune
> 
> Donc soit tu es riche, soit tu as des parents / amis qui le sont ^^
> 
> ...



Ouai mais ne vous incitez pas la je suis partis pour beaucoup d'Annee avec mes iPhones. Lol je suis pas aussi capricieux que sa.:mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> et hop... 100 pages...



OLALA à poil!


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bon bah alors : Les pigeons sont différents de ceux de chez Micro$oft .


Ils sont plus gras, on va dire... :rateau:


----------



## gauffraitte (21 Janvier 2010)

Sa fait vachement du bien de parler avec des gens qui aime APPLE...


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas : Tu vas changer de téléphone juste pour être différent ? Du moment que ton téléphone te plait , pourquoi le changer ?
> 
> Tu sais , le mien est personnalisé ce qui me démarque assez je trouve .



Je suis tout a fait d'accord ! Le mien est jailbreaké est complètement customizé cela dit il aura 2ans a la fin de l'été, le bouton power en fonctionne plus , le système de ressort pour la carte sim n'a jamais fonctionné (HS), donc soit je le change pour l'iPhone 4G si je suis sous le charme sinon Bold 9700. 

Je le garde tant qu'il fonctionne ! comme toujours avec mes portables mais je suis content de changer a la fin car j'aime voir autre chose ! Cela dit il restera le meilleur téléphone au monde surement.


Mais a 15 ans avoir eu 6 iPhones..OMG je ne juge pas mais mes enfants ca sera NIET ! ils commenceront avec l'équivalent du 3310 ! On fait en fonction de ses besoins !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Haha , raciste des gens en sur-poids  (dont je fais partie qui plus est ).

.

Alors , ce sera : Pigeons différents de ceux de chez MicroChiotte .

EDIT : sylow : j'ai 15ans et je compte garder le mien 2 ans je pense .


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Moi c'est le fait de voir la 100ème page de ce message qui me rend toute chose !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Arrêtes de tortiller du prose, j'ai dit slip chaussettes.


Maintenant !


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2010)

Il faudrait déjà être sûr qu'elle en ai un...


----------



## Fìx (21 Janvier 2010)

À quand la l'appli "Ma dictée Magique" sur iPhone?  _(qui démarre à chaque allumage et qui le bloque tant que t'as pas moins de 5 fautes!)_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> ...et ma pastille est rouge ...



Oui, ça arrive parfois, lors d'épisode diarrhéique par exemple, surtout si ton papier toilette est de médiocre qualité, il t'irrite alors le fondement :hein:
Pense à te oindre la pastille matin et soir avec une crème hydratante et n'oublie pas de bien te laver les mains après...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Putain mais t'es un comique toi .


----------



## daphone (21 Janvier 2010)

Ça me troue le cul de voir des gosses de 15 ans avec de tels "jouets de luxe" (car il faut bien dire ce qu'il faut dire). Et dire que j'économise depuis des mois , avec tout ce que j'ai a payer à côté, pour espérer pouvoir renouveler mon macbook pro, t'en as qui font "tiens papa, pour mon anniversaire je veux celui là". 
Le plus grand plaisir, c'est de sentir qu'on le mérite. (pour exemple, je reviens là maintenant tout juste de bosser, j'ai commencé hier soir à 19h avec du montage d'une émission TV, puis j'ai enchainé un tournage toute la journée, je suis complètement cassé, mais je remplis mon cochon moi-même).

Et encore, comparé à d'autres, j'estime que je ne suis pas à plaindre, car j'ai déjà la chance d'avoir du travail et de pouvoir me payer du matos Apple. Désolé de parler ainsi mais ça fait du bien quand ça sors...

Bref, dans le cas où j'aurai une excellente situation plus tard (j'espère), et bien je peux te dire que mes gosses, ils n'auront pas tout ça, car il faut savoir un peu apprendre de la vie, et ça, ça vaut bien tous les iPhones du monde...


----------



## Djajuka (21 Janvier 2010)

gauffraitte a dit:


> Non mais j'ai pas j'ai eu 1 V1, 3 3G et un 3GS...



Et ça fait 6 ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Djajuka a dit:


> Et ça fait 6 ?



Ouais, c'est l'erreur classique quand tu comptes sur tes doigts d'une main avec un doigt de l'autre main, tu finis aussi par compter le doigt qui compte.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

Djajuka a dit:


> Et ça fait 6 ?



Avec celui qu'il a actuellement ça fait 6. Il faut suivre un peu... Sinon tu vas manquer la chute...


----------



## Djajuka (21 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Avec celui qu'il a actuellement ça fait 6. Il faut suivre un peu... Sinon tu vas manquer la chute...



La phrase était tellement bien formulée.
Juste pour passer à la 101ème page


----------



## shenrone (21 Janvier 2010)

100 pages pour ça...

...ce fil devrait s'appeler "bla bla"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonne idée .


----------



## daphone (21 Janvier 2010)

:modo:


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> C'est vrai que blackberry c'est vachement original...personne n'en a....



Des bold 9700 non j'en ai jamais vue encore, par contre des iphones je vais au collège j'en vois, je vais a la boulangerie j'en vois, je vais dans un bus j'en vois...etc etc !


@ Etienne : tu as 15 ans ?  j'étais persuadé que tu avais la vingtaine passé ^^


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Des bold 9700 non j'en ai jamais vue encore, par contre des iphones je vais au collège j'en vois, je vais a la boulangerie j'en vois, je vais dans un bus j'en vois...etc etc !


Et DTC?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Des bold 9700 non j'en ai jamais vue encore, par contre des iphones je vais au collège j'en vois, je vais a la boulangerie j'en vois, je vais dans un bus j'en vois...etc etc !



Ça fait pareil avec les humains si tu regardes bien.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

Pareil avec les cons, j'en vois partout !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Des bold 9700 non j'en ai jamais vue encore, par contre des iphones je vais au collège j'en vois, je vais a la boulangerie j'en vois, je vais dans un bus j'en vois...etc etc !
> 
> 
> @ Etienne : tu as 15 ans ?  j'étais persuadé que tu avais la vingtaine passé ^^



Bah oui , j'ai 15 ans .

Et puis blackberry , c'est pour sarkozy .


----------



## daphone (21 Janvier 2010)

Bon allez STOP les marmots... C'est un forum ici, pas une cour de récré !


----------



## tazevil666 (21 Janvier 2010)

Ah je me disais bien aussi que depuis quelques pages ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Ah bon , tu trouves ?

.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

...A 15 ans à mon époque on passait plus notre temps à tirer sur le manche devant des posters porno que squatter des forums technologiques.
Comme quoi les choses évoluent...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

Heureusement pour moi .
M'enfin , au lycée , tu verrais les gens qui fument et se droguent : Ils font pitié.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...A 15 ans à mon époque on passait plus notre temps à tirer sur le manche devant des posters porno que squatter des forums technologiques.
> Comme quoi les choses évoluent...





Hé ouais. Non seulement ces petits cons sont décérébrés mais en plus ils sont émasculés de naissance.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Heureusement pour moi .
> M'enfin , au lycée , tu verrais les gens qui fument et se droguent : Ils font pitié.


Et ils viennent jamais te coller une bonne branlé à la récré?
Décidément tout se perd


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2010)

haha .

Je sais me défendre en même temps .


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Heureusement pour moi .
> M'enfin , au lycée , tu verrais les gens qui fument et se droguent : Ils font pitié.



Et l'curé de ta ville il te fait pas des attouchements en rentrant de l'école ? Moi à mon époque avant d'aller se confesser le père Marcel il hésitait pas à... Enfin la belle époque quoi... :love:


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et l'curé de ta ville il te fait pas des attouchements en rentrant de l'école ? Moi à mon époque avant d'aller se confesser le père Marcel il hésitait pas à... Enfin la belle époque quoi... :love:



Pareillement. À 17 ans je me suis fais peloter par l'Abbé. Au tout début ça m'a fait vraiment bizarre, j'étais rouge comme une tomate puis quand j'y repense... J'avoue que j'ai aimé ça !

Du coup à l'internat, entre la pause de 19h à 20h derrière le foyer ils s'en passaient des choses ! Tout ça jusqu'au jour de mes 18 ans où l'on m'a offert un ordinateur avec Windows 98... Ah la belle époque !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## aquafafa (21 Janvier 2010)

ça dévie sévère ici !! vivement que ces mbp sortent , comme ça on arretera de baver et aussi de lire des "betises" de plus ou moins mauvais gout...

on lira les avis , les test etc....et là les 100 pages seront justifiées.


----------



## roadkiller (21 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> ça dévie sévère ici !! vivement que ces mbp sortent , comme ça on arretera de baver et aussi de lire des "betises" de plus ou moins mauvais gout...
> 
> on lira les avis , les test etc....et là les 100 pages seront justifiées.




Quelques pages de test et d'avis ne seront jamais suffisant pour justifier d'une centaine de page de conneries


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> ça dévie sévère ici !! vivement que ces mbp sortent , comme ça on arretera de baver et aussi de lire des "betises" de plus ou moins mauvais gout...
> 
> on lira les avis , les test etc....et là les 100 pages seront justifiées.



OLALA ! t'as mauvais goût, je te l'ai toujours dit 
Et apparemment la demoiselle elle pense comme moi


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> ça dévie sévère ici !! vivement que ces mbp sortent , comme ça on arretera de baver et aussi de lire des "betises" de plus ou moins mauvais gout...
> 
> on lira les avis , les test etc....et là les 100 pages seront justifiées.



j'avoue, meme l'iMac n'a pas fait 100 pages a lui tout seul meme avec les problemes compris.. je pense qu'un gros nettoyage devrait faire du bien une fois les MBP dévoilés


----------



## aquafafa (21 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> Quelques pages de test et d'avis ne seront jamais suffisant pour justifier d'une centaine de page de conneries



c'est pas faux...


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> ça dévie sévère ici !! vivement que ces mbp sortent , comme ça on arretera de baver et aussi de lire des "betises" de plus ou moins mauvais gout...
> 
> on lira les avis , les test etc....et là les 100 pages seront justifiées.





Sylow a dit:


> j'avoue, meme l'iMac n'a pas fait 100 pages a lui tout seul meme avec les problemes compris.. je pense qu'un gros nettoyage devrait faire du bien une fois les MBP dévoilés





aquafafa a dit:


> c'est pas faux...


Ouiiiiiiiiiiii !...
Parlons d'Apple, de Steeeeeeeeve et du si beau matériel qu'il met à notre disposition si gracieusement !... :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## gaara_sensei (21 Janvier 2010)

moi j'y crois plus au futur mp,
ils vont tout misé sur la tablette, et pendant un an faire des sacrifice sur les autres produits, je le sens comme ca, en plus ils ont l'iphone a géré plus l'islate où il veulent devenir numéro 1, 

u niveau du portable ils ont réussi leur cout, maintenant il veulent reussir leur cout sur l'islate,
car les pc mac n'innove pas plus que ca, ce sont juste des passionné et des curieux qui achete un mbp , il ne revolutionne rien comparé a un pc

par contre islate et l'iphone si .... donc bye bye carte graphique dedié a 1gg, bye bye I7, bye bye starcraft 2 sur mac... car quand je vois que j'arrive pas a faire tourné un jeu sur mon imac je suis triste 

mais j'aime apple et la qualité desproduits, j'aime pas la puissance de leur mac


----------



## OLALA_! (21 Janvier 2010)

Un Mac c'est fait pour faire du traitement de texte comme dans Sex & the City pas des jeux vidéos ! En plus pour la compatibilité... Sauf les vraiment gros titres de chez Blizzard Activision qui font des efforts, voir Electronics Arts parce que le reste hein...

Le Mac c'est davantage un objet d'art qu'un support pour jeux vidéos. Moi je te propose de trouver une fille et de jouer avec, c'est beaucoup plus amusant pour elle et pour toi. Tu découvres tout plein de choses au lieu de t'abrutir et perdre des heures si précieuses de ta courte jeunesse !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Moi je te propose de trouver une fille et de jouer avec, c'est beaucoup plus amusant pour elle et pour toi.



OLALA ! demain un verre à la Madeleine ça te dit ? :love:


----------



## daphone (21 Janvier 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> moi j'y crois plus au futur mp,
> ils vont tout misé sur la tablette, et pendant un an faire des sacrifice sur les autres produits, je le sens comme ca, en plus ils ont l'iphone a géré plus l'islate où il veulent devenir numéro 1,
> 
> u niveau du portable ils ont réussi leur cout, maintenant il veulent reussir leur cout sur l'islate,
> ...



AhAhAh ... T'es vraiment drôle toi  tu as quel âge mon enfant ?


----------



## foxsking (21 Janvier 2010)

Après la cour de récréation, nous voici sur meetic , si ça continue on va se retrouver dans loft story et après sur le film du samedi soir sur canal+ ! :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (21 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Pareillement. À 17 ans je me suis fais peloter par l'Abbé. Au tout début ça m'a fait vraiment bizarre, j'étais rouge comme une tomate puis quand j'y repense... J'avoue que j'ai aimé ça !
> 
> Du coup à l'internat, entre la pause de 19h à 20h derrière le foyer ils s'en passaient des choses ! Tout ça jusqu'au jour de mes 18 ans où l'on m'a offert un ordinateur avec Windows 98... Ah la belle époque !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



*Slip Chaussettes je t'ai dit !   *


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2010)

foxsking a dit:


> Après la cour de récréation, nous voici sur meetic , si ça continue on va se retrouver dans loft story et après sur le film du samedi soir sur canal+ ! :mouais:



Bon aller, demain soir si t'es dans le quartier t'auras le droit de venir tapper l'incruste... 
Quartier Opéra on a dit, hein !


----------



## foxsking (22 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bon aller, demain soir si t'es dans le quartier t'auras le droit de venir tapper l'incruste...
> Quartier Opéra on a dit, hein !


Si tu m'offre le billet d'avion 
Autrement la vidéo suffira 

Pour retourner un peu sur le sujet, avec les problèmes récurrents d'écrans sur iMac, pensez-vous que ce soucis soit possible sur MBP ?


----------



## OLALA_! (22 Janvier 2010)

Haha vous me faites rire ! J'suis contente de passer un peu le temps avec vous ! J'en profite parce que quand les nouveaux MBP sortiront il faudra reprendre notre sérieux...

Sinon, pour les rencontres et tout j'adorerai mais je suis de Montpellier les loulous !

Bisous à demain !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## kerflous (22 Janvier 2010)

> J'aime pas la puissance de leur mac



quel avis éclairé, tant dans le fond que la forme...

:love:


----------



## tazevil666 (22 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> quel avis éclairé, tant dans le fond que la forme...
> 
> :love:



MDR ! J'avoue elle ma plus aussi celle citation ! On dirait un peu du Patrice Carmouze ou meme pire : du Yann Lavoix


----------



## iZiDoR (22 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...A 15 ans à mon époque on passait plus notre temps à tirer sur le manche devant des posters porno que squatter des forums technologiques.
> Comme quoi les choses évoluent...



A tirer... Oui... Mais pas des posters...

Sinon je propose le bar comme point de chute... Il parait que c'est LE fourre-tout de MacG


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (22 Janvier 2010)

"Bonjour je veux jouer avec mon mac aux même jeux que font tourner les alienware"


----------



## dambo (22 Janvier 2010)

Nayver a dit:


> "Bonjour je veux jouer avec mon mac aux même jeux que font tourner les alienware"



Arf, c'est bien normal de pouvoir jouer sur une machine à 1800 euros non :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> ça dévie sévère ici !! vivement que ces mbp sortent , comme ça on arretera de baver et aussi de lire des "betises" de plus ou moins mauvais gout...
> 
> on lira les avis , les test etc....et là les 100 pages seront justifiées.



Oui, tu as raison, il ne faut pas plaisanter avec les sujets sérieux - ou alors pas trop longtemps et dans les limites de la décence et du bon goût.

Sauf si Steve (loué soit son nom) invente et vend un jour de la iDéconne, bien sûr.

Je ne sais pas à quoi ressemblera le MBP 2010, mais je commence à entrevoir le macuser 2010.
Bref.


----------



## Fìx (22 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne sais pas à quoi ressemblera le MBP 2010, mais je commence à entrevoir le macuser 2010.
> Bref.



Tu vois, comme quoi j'faisais pas partie d'une si mauvaise cuvée que ça hein?!


----------



## xao85 (22 Janvier 2010)

Écoutez la St parole de PonkHead.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Arf, c'est bien normal de pouvoir jouer sur une machine à 1800 euros non :mouais:



MAIS NON PAS DU TOUT!!!

On t'as dit que c'est de l'art un Mac, estime toi heureux de pouvoir faire du texte et même aller sur le net


----------



## dambo (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363345 a dit:
			
		

> MAIS NON PAS DU TOUT!!!
> 
> On t'as dit que c'est de l'art un Mac, estime toi heureux de pouvoir faire du texte et même aller sur le net



Oui c'est vrai tu as raison 
Si le MBP à 1800 euros est équiper d'un chipset graphique intel : j'achète  Ca devrait suffire pour du traitements de textes.:rateau:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Sinon je propose le bar comme point de chute... Il parait que c'est LE fourre-tout de MacG




Le bar n'est pas une poubelle


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement, dans le bar c'est du fourrage qualitatif, on trie les déchets, c'est l'ère écologique que voulez-vous.


----------



## Fìx (22 Janvier 2010)

La preuve! Les trognons de pommes par exemple, y'a rien de plus biodégradable!


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5363411 a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, dans le bar c'est du fourrage qualitatif, on trie les déchets, c'est l'ère écologique que voulez-vous.


On garde les huîtres...
On jette les coquilles...


----------



## aquafafa (22 Janvier 2010)

a bas la pollution ! vive le nouveau MACBOOK PRO !


----------



## arrakiss (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est vachement écologique un mac (ou n'importe quelle autre marque d'ailleurs)


----------



## dadoo113 (22 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Nous sommes face à un débat stérile...
> 
> Effectivement, les Mac apporte un certain nombre de petit plus, qui peuvent se réveler très pratique :
> - le MagSafe qui m'a sauvé bien des fois...
> ...




250go c'est moins que sur les PC windows, certes, mais c'est déjà conséquent. Sous windows les disques durs sont immenses parce que bcp d'utilisateurs installent des jeux, et qu'à raison de 10, 15 voire 20go par jeux, tu occupes vite l'espace. Je ne pense pas qu'apple soit ingrate, simplement à ce jour les disques de 500go (exceptés qques uns) vibre et deviennent désagréable (nuisance sonore + vibration, Apple favorise donc un disque plus petit, mais silencieux)

Il n'y a que 2go sur les mac, parce que + (en utilisation normale) n'est pas indispensable. mais, comme pour le disque dur, vu le prix, tu peux prendre une option supplémentaire. 

Il n'y a que 2 ports USB : sur PC le 3ème est utilisé pour les souris, car les trackpad sont souvent à chier. si tu tiens à avoir une souris, un clavier externe, Apple vend des périphérique Bluetooth. En limitant le nombre de port USB elle t'incite à prendre ces produits là, et à te débarrasser des fils pas franchement "design" !

La carte graphique (la 9400m de Nvidia) est correcte, je traite des photos en RAW et grande quantité, sans la voir souffrir. J'aurai compris cette remarque du temps des chipset intel bien pourris, mais là, je pense que c'est correct pour une utilisation normale d'un Mac.

Donc finalement tu paie plus cher un Mac à config équivalente, mais tu en tires +, avec une suite logicielle de qualité, une batterie super.
Mais Apple ne t'empèche pas d'aller acheter un PC avec 8go de RAM, 500go de DD, windows Seven, et tout ce que ça engendre. (achat de l'antivirus qui est en démo 30jours, gestion des conflits de Driver et les màj tous les 4 matins pour la compatibilité avec tel ou tel jeu/logiciel...)

C'est à toi de voir, tu rentreras, c'est SUR, dans tes frais, tu en auras pour ton argent, mais pour ton plaisir ?


----------



## OLALA_! (22 Janvier 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Sous windows les disques durs sont immenses parce que bcp d'utilisateurs installent des jeux, et qu'à raison de 10, 15 voire 20go par jeux, tu occupes vite l'espace. Je ne pense pas qu'apple soit ingrate, simplement à ce jour les disques de 500go (exceptés qques uns) vibre et deviennent désagréable (nuisance sonore + vibration, Apple favorise donc un disque plus petit, mais silencieux)
> 
> Il n'y a que 2 ports USB : sur PC le 3ème est utilisé pour les souris, car les trackpad sont souvent à chier. si tu tiens à avoir une souris, un clavier externe, Apple vend des périphérique Bluetooth. En limitant le nombre de port USB elle t'incite à prendre ces produits là, et à te débarrasser des fils pas franchement "design" !
> 
> ...



Franchement j'adore ta réponse. Sincèrement hein !
Je viens de découvrir que je pouvais donc prendre une souris Bluetooth ! Et l'explication du disque dur plus petit, elle me semble réellement pertinente. Et c'est clair et net que mis à part Windows XP, tous les autres Windows sont vraiment merdiques... Lourds à utiliser... Berk !

Ah franchement lire ce genre d'explications ça me redonne de la force pour attendre les nouvelles machines. Bien que je puisse craquer avant... Des messages comme celui-là, j'aimerai en voir davantage !

D'ailleurs, vous ne connaissez pas un bon site de propagande pro Mac ? Je voudrais m'armer d'arguments face aux jaloux qui vont me lancer des cailloux parce que j'ai un Mac (parce que j'ai la classe !).

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## carbonyle (22 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Franchement j'adore ta réponse. Sincèrement hein !
> Je viens de découvrir que je pouvais donc prendre une souris Bluetooth ! Et l'explication du disque dur plus petit, elle me semble réellement pertinente. Et c'est clair et net que mis à part Windows XP, tous les autres Windows sont vraiment merdiques... Lourds à utiliser... Berk !



La prochaine fois que t'as une saucisse à lancer, tu te retiens. Win NT bien géré était aux petits oignons, à l'époque.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Janvier 2010)

A ta place j'attendrais les nouveaux Macbook Pro de 2011, ils seront encore mieux que ceux de 2010.


----------



## roadkiller (22 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Win NT bien géré était aux petits oignons, à l'époque.



Troll Spotted, Abattez le sans sommation !!! 


OLALA, t'es sur que ça va ? fait attention tu commence à écrire des posts sensés et constructifs sans blagues vaseuses ou détournements sexuels !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> D'ailleurs, vous ne connaissez pas un bon site de propagande



Pour la propagande, j'avais bien quelques idées, mais j'ai peur que les gardiens du bon goût ne s'en offusquent.


----------



## scaryfan (22 Janvier 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> 250go c'est moins que sur les PC windows, certes, mais c'est déjà conséquent. Sous windows les disques durs sont immenses parce que bcp d'utilisateurs installent des jeux, et qu'à raison de 10, 15 voire 20go par jeux, tu occupes vite l'espace. Je ne pense pas qu'apple soit ingrate, simplement à ce jour les disques de 500go (exceptés qques uns) vibre et deviennent désagréable (nuisance sonore + vibration, Apple favorise donc un disque plus petit, mais silencieux)
> 
> Il n'y a que 2go sur les mac, parce que + (en utilisation normale) n'est pas indispensable. mais, comme pour le disque dur, vu le prix, tu peux prendre une option supplémentaire.
> 
> ...


 
C'est principalement pour cela que je suis passé sous MAC...
Franchement, je trouve le système plus souple, plus simple... ça démarre au quart de tour... j'ai tout récupéré du monde PC (je parle des données).
Et la qualité... la qualité... parlons-en... :love: ... c'est franchement haut de gamme, bien fini... propre...
Le touchpad est également fabuleux à utiliser... pas besoin de souris... franchement...


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> 250go c'est moins que sur les PC windows, certes, mais c'est déjà conséquent. Sous windows les disques durs sont immenses parce que bcp d'utilisateurs installent des jeux, et qu'à raison de 10, 15 voire 20go par jeux, tu occupes vite l'espace. Je ne pense pas qu'apple soit ingrate, simplement à ce jour les disques de 500go (exceptés qques uns) vibre et deviennent désagréable (nuisance sonore + vibration, Apple favorise donc un disque plus petit, mais silencieux)


Tu oublies de dire que les Mac ont une large orientation multimédia. Il y a une dizaine d'années, on changeait le DD de son Mac car on y accumulait des photos (notamment). Désormais on change le DD de son Mac car on y accumule notamment de la musique et des videos, Apple fournit d'ailleurs moult logiciels à cet usage, sur l'ensemble de la gamme.
De plus, choisir le bon DD pour la bonne machine n'entraine pas forcément tous les désagréments dont tu parles, le plus difficile étant de faire le choix le plus judicieux du modèle de DD.
Donc oui, Apple pourrait faire un effort à ce niveau, bien que perso je ne trouve pas les DD fournis avec les Mac si petits que cela.



dadoo113 a dit:


> Il n'y a que 2go sur les mac, parce que + (en utilisation normale) n'est pas indispensable. mais, comme pour le disque dur, vu le prix, tu peux prendre une option supplémentaire.


Depuis que je suis sur Mac (une douzaine d'années), Apple a toujours été un peu pingre avec la mémoire vive embarquée. Je trouve quand même que cela s'est amélioré par rapport à l'époque des Mac PPC, d'autant que comme tu le dis 2 Go sont  actuellement suffisants pour une utilisation courante. Et Apple n'empêche pas l'utilisateur d'en rajouter par lui-même (c'est relativement facile, la procédure est indiquée dans le manuel, et cela ne remet pas en cause la garantie). De plus, la ram est infiniment moins chère qu'il y a plusieurs années en arrière, ce n'est pas une somme importante par rapport aux prix du Mac lui-même (sauf si bien sûr on veut d'office balancer 8 Go de ram dans son MBP, mais là c'est vraiment que l'on a de gros besoins, donc c'est à chacun d'être cohérent avec ses choix et les frais inhérents).



dadoo113 a dit:


> Il n'y a que 2 ports USB : sur PC le 3ème est utilisé pour les souris, car les trackpad sont souvent à chier. si tu tiens à avoir une souris, un clavier externe, Apple vend des périphérique Bluetooth. En limitant le nombre de port USB elle t'incite à prendre ces produits là, et à te débarrasser des fils pas franchement "design" !


Tu es entrain de justifier le troisième port USB sur le prétexte que le trackpad serait "souvent" à chier sur PC, et qu'il faudrait utiliser le BT. Perso, je trouve cela peu convaincant. La connectique des portables Mac est insuffisante (on pourrait apprécier un port eSata, par exemple), et la suppression du port expresscard est une incroyable bêtise, tant il donnait de la polyvalence au MBP 15". 



dadoo113 a dit:


> La carte graphique (la 9400m de Nvidia) est correcte, je traite des photos en RAW et grande quantité, sans la voir souffrir. J'aurai compris cette remarque du temps des chipset intel bien pourris, mais là, je pense que c'est correct pour une utilisation normale d'un Mac.


Un utilisation "normale" d'un Mac, ça ne veut rien dire. Une bonne CG à mémoire dédiée est souvent préférable, et pas seulement pour les jeux.


En gros, tu es quand même entrain de définir ce que devrait être un Mac selon tes propres attentes et exigences, sans tenir compte de celles des autres MacUsers, tout autant légitimes. C'est un travers qui est relativement fréquent sur les forums.


----------



## dadoo113 (22 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu oublies de dire que les Mac ont une large orientation multimédia. Il y a une dizaine d'années, on changeait le DD de son Mac car on y accumulait des photos (notamment). Désormais on change le DD de son Mac car on y accumule notamment de la musique et des videos, Apple fournit d'ailleurs moult logiciels à cet usage, sur l'ensemble de la gamme.
> De plus, choisir le bon DD pour la bonne machine n'entraine pas forcément tous les désagréments dont tu parles, le plus difficile étant de faire le choix le plus judicieux du modèle de DD.
> Donc oui, Apple pourrait faire un effort à ce niveau, bien que perso je ne trouve pas les DD fournis avec les Mac si petits que cela.
> 
> ...



Le port esata je suis d'accord, ou express card enfin une extension, ça serait sympa.

Je dis que sur mac tout est fait pour que les périphériques soit bluetooth, pas sur PC, peu de PC ont le bluetooth intégré, et du coup le port USB supplémentaire est assez indispensable.

Je n'ai pas l'utilisation normale d'un macbook 13" puisque je traite des quantités de photos qui mériterait une gamme PRO, et pourtant je ne me suis jamais senti à l'étroit niveau puissance. donc je doute que l'utilisateur moyen (*bureautique, lecture video/photo/mp3, légère retouche, surf sur internet*) constate les faiblesses de la carte graphique.
La plupart des gens a un* app photo compact, qui produit des Jpeg* d'1MO, que la carte graphique supporte sans souci, même avec des retouches sous photoshop !
Je ne crois pas que ce paragraphe soit très éloigné de l'usage NORMAL d'un macbook. Je crois au contraire etre assez proche de l'usage normal, excepté pour la photo.

A ce jour les solutions pour que 2 ports USB suffisent sont nombreuses : imprimante réseau reliée à la box ou sans fil, souris/clavier sans fil, 1 disque dur externe sur 1 port USB. Les derniers macs ont un lecteur de carte, donc encore un fils de moins nécessaire.

De quoi d'autre se sert l'utilisateur moyen que ces périphériques ?

M'enfin tout ça pour dire que je trouve que les Mac sont plutot adaptés aux publics qu'ils visent.

On pourrait essayer de définir ensemble utilisateur moyen? moi j'ai mis en gras ce qui semble être ma définition. et vous?


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

Je ne suis pas un utilisateur moyen... :style:


----------



## dadoo113 (22 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un utilisateur moyen... :style:



moi non plus je fais du RAW, du photoshop, des milliers de photos... et toi ? (on peut élargir en citant ce qui n'est pas un user moyen)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un utilisateur moyen... :style:



Ni un utilisateur qui a les moyens, si j'en crois certains échanges un peu plus haut...


----------



## OLALA_! (22 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un utilisateur moyen... :style:



C'est clair ! Au vu de tes jolis dessins (préférence pour la position 013), tu es un très *grosse* utilisateur ! Hahaha !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

1m76, c'est utilisateur moyen ou petit ? Pour un homme je veux dire&#8230;


----------



## tazevil666 (22 Janvier 2010)

@tirhum : la classe tes dessins


----------



## Fil de Brume (22 Janvier 2010)

Quels dessins ? Où ça les dessins ?


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (22 Janvier 2010)

dadoo113 a dit:


> Le port esata je suis d'accord, ou express card enfin une extension, ça serait sympa.
> 
> Je dis que sur mac tout est fait pour que les périphériques soit bluetooth, pas sur PC, peu de PC ont le bluetooth intégré, et du coup le port USB supplémentaire est assez indispensable.
> 
> ...



salut


travail sur CS3, FCS, travaux sur logiciels de musique Logic Node/Pro, Reason....etc.bref!!:love:

ma carte graphique n'est jamais passé à la 9600 toujours en 9400....des travaux sur CS3 me donnent des fichiers gros plus de 100Mo....cette cg ne rame pas du tout!!

je suis sur mac depuis juillet 2009 et jamais, touche du bois, jamais eu de souci!:love::love:

tchô


----------



## maiwen (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> 1m76, c'est utilisateur moyen ou petit ? Pour un homme je veux dire&#8230;



bah pour un ours c'est assez minus quand même hein ... 


edit : c'est vrai O. ... ou Petit Ours Brun aussi ça passe ...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2010)

maiwen a dit:


> bah pour un ours c'est assez minus quand même hein ...


 
Bah, si c'est Winnie l'ourson, ça va quoi...


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

C'est pour ça qu'on dit "Winnie l'ourson". Et pas "Winnie l'ours", parce que ce serait la tehon.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pas "Winnie l'ours", parce que ce serait la tehon.


 
Un peu comme Grosnounours.


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Un peu comme Grosnounours.



Voilà.


----------



## Radagash0 (22 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Un Mac c'est fait pour faire du traitement de texte comme dans Sex & the City pas des jeux vidéos !
> 
> Le Mac c'est davantage un objet d'art qu'un support pour jeux vidéos.
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:




Ce qu'il faut pas entendre quand même. Je me demandes si tu réfléchis quand tu parles (un mac pour le traitement de texte.....). Les personnes qui achètent un ordinateur à 1300 ou plus pour du traitement de texte, je ne comprendrais jamais....
Et de la à dire qu'un mac est un objet d'art, faut pas abuser non plus quand même .....

Sa me sidère le tas de bétises que tu peux dire


----------



## tazevil666 (22 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut pas entendre quand même. Je me demandes si tu réfléchis quand tu parles (un mac pour le traitement de texte.....). Les personnes qui achètent un ordinateur à 1300 ou plus pour du traitement de texte, je ne comprendrais jamais....
> Et de la à dire qu'un mac est un objet d'art, faut pas abuser non plus quand même .....
> 
> Sa me sidère le tas de bétises que tu peux dire



J'avoue OLALA! nous en sort des bonnes parfois :love: mais là si t'arrive pas à voir que c'était ironique ... bon ! :mouais: 

Moi sinon je comptais utiliser mon MBP pour chatter sur MSN, vous pensez que niveau performances ca sera suffisant ?  Bon défois je regarde des Divx en 320x240 mais j'ai des doutes sur la carte graphique ! Va t'elle supporter ...


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> J'avoue OLALA! nous en sort des bonnes parfois :love: mais là si t'arrive pas à voir que c'était ironique ... bon ! :mouais:



'Pis tant qu'elle est secouable...


----------



## Radagash0 (22 Janvier 2010)

Je veux bien que cela soit ironique. Malheureusement, des personnes possèdant des mac pour une utilisation purement traitement de texte et surf sur le web, j'en vois un bon paquet tous les jours....

Après, c'est juste le fait que c'est soi-disant "cool" d'avoir un mac qui m'agace quelque peu même si les gens ont le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent avec leur argent (je te l'accorde).


----------



## foxsking (22 Janvier 2010)

ou bien les gens peuvent choisir des mac pour l'ergonomie du système d'exploitation. Et la seule façon légal d'avoir Mac OSX c'est d'acheter un Mac


----------



## OLALA_! (22 Janvier 2010)

prim's.-.Mac a dit:


> des travaux sur CS3 me donnent des fichiers gros plus de 100Mo....cette cg ne rame pas du tout!!



Sur la version CS4 de Photoshop, lorsque tu travailles en calques 3D, le GPU de ta carte graphique se met en marche et il a intérêt à tenir la route. Je ne parle même pas d'extrusion 3D sous Illustrator (même des mouvements basiques). Ce sont des mouvements et actions à la portée de tous les détenteurs de ces versions (je veux dire pas besoin de suivre des cours en 3D intensive pour produire quelque chose).



Radagash0 a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut pas entendre quand même. Je me demandes si tu réfléchis quand tu parles (un mac pour le traitement de texte.....). Les personnes qui achètent un ordinateur à 1300 ou plus pour du traitement de texte, je ne comprendrais jamais....
> Et de la à dire qu'un mac est un objet d'art, faut pas abuser non plus quand même .....
> 
> Sa me sidère le tas de bétises que tu peux dire



Effectivement, le message de mon copaing tazevil666 résume bien mon intervention.

:love::love::love::love::love::love:

Et sinon, pour les dessins érotiques de notre ami tirhum... J'ai montré ça à deux copines du travail et elles ont A-D-O-R-É ! Vraiment ça donne très très envie ! Ma préférence va pour celle-ci.

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Sylow (22 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Je veux bien que cela soit ironique. Malheureusement, des personnes possèdant des mac pour une utilisation purement traitement de texte et surf sur le web, j'en vois un bon paquet tous les jours....
> 
> Après, c'est juste le fait que c'est soi-disant "cool" d'avoir un mac qui m'agace quelque peu même si les gens ont le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent avec leur argent (je te l'accorde).



Meme si je n'avais que du traitement de texte, web, mail comme besoin je serai quand meme sur mac pour la 'ergonomie de l'OS ! 

Le Macbook est fait pour ce la ! Apres on comprend ou pas mais il y en a qui mette tout leur argent dans une BMW , d'autre si , d'autre ca...ca se respecte, les Pcistes je les respecte, mais je les plains aussi ^^ .


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Radagash0 a dit:


> Je veux bien que cela soit ironique. Malheureusement, des personnes possèdant des mac pour une utilisation purement traitement de texte et surf sur le web, j'en vois un bon paquet tous les jours....
> 
> Après, c'est juste le fait que c'est soi-disant "cool" d'avoir un mac qui m'agace quelque peu même si les gens ont le droit de faire ce qu'ils veulent avec leur argent (je te l'accorde).



Attend, attend !!! J'ai la question qui tue !!!


Qu'est ce que ça peut bien te foutre au fond hein ? Nan sans dec', les gens, y font c'qu'y veulent de leur thunes non un peu quand même ?


Enfin moi je dis ça


----------



## jugnin (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Enfin moi je dis ça



...mais j'en ai pas.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Si, j'ai un macpro de tueur, pour une utilisation majoritairement de jeux 

Et puis comme j'emmUrde ceux qui sont convaincu qu'un mac n'est pas fait pour jouer, l'un dans l'autre, on retombe sur nos papattes


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Et sinon, pour les dessins érotiques de notre ami tirhum... J'ai montré ça à deux copines du travail et elles ont A-D-O-R-É ! Vraiment ça donne très très envie ! Ma préférence va pour celle-ci.
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:


Chuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut !!.... 
Y'a des jalouses, ici...


----------



## arrakiss (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Si, j'ai un macpro de tueur, pour une utilisation majoritairement de jeux
> 
> Et puis comme j'emmUrde ceux qui sont convaincu qu'un mac n'est pas fait pour jouer, l'un dans l'autre, on retombe sur nos papattes



Moi je peux que agréer la !


----------



## Radagash0 (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Attend, attend !!! J'ai la question qui tue !!!
> 
> 
> Qu'est ce que ça peut bien te foutre au fond hein ? Nan sans dec', les gens, y font c'qu'y veulent de leur thunes non un peu quand même ?
> ...



Ptétre que si tu lisais la fin des posts tu n'aurais pas besoin d'écrire des aneries.....


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Mais garde ton agacement pour toi et n'en fait pas part aux autres mon chéri.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours : La gentillesse à l'était pur. :love:.


----------



## Radagash0 (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Si, j'ai un macpro de tueur, pour une utilisation majoritairement de jeux
> 
> Et puis comme j'emmUrde ceux qui sont convaincu qu'un mac n'est pas fait pour jouer, l'un dans l'autre, on retombe sur nos papattes



C'est un peu paradoxal mon nounours adoré ....


----------



## maiwen (22 Janvier 2010)

edit : non mais ça marche pas enfait  

si un modo veut virer ce post, j'accepte par avance


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Puis niveau paradoxal, on a fait beaucoup mieux dans le genre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2010)

bon, qui couche avec qui ici finalement ??


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Ben j'attend toujours qu'Olala se colle en slip-chaussettes


----------



## maiwen (22 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ben j'attend toujours qu'Olala se colle en slip-chaussettes



t'aurai pu demander mieux quand même  
mais c'est vrai qu'il faut d'abord se parler, se connaître ...


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

Faut suivre Maiwen : http://forums.macg.co/5362443-post1939.html


----------



## OLALA_! (22 Janvier 2010)

Totalement hors-sujet : quelle est l'extension d'un fichier de présentation Keynote ? .KEY ?


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

oui.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Moi, j'ai acheté mon MBP pour faire du traitement de texte et regarder de haut tous les loosers qui sont restés sur des PCs à pas cher.


----------



## Gronounours (22 Janvier 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi, j'ai acheté mon MBP pour faire du traitement de texte et regarder de haut tous les loosers qui sont restés sur des PCs à pas cher.



Le must reste de sortir son MBP 17 dans le métro, d'y brancher son iPhone et de s'exclamer "putain, 32Go c'est vraiment trop court ! "


----------



## iZiDoR (22 Janvier 2010)

Y'a rien à se mettre sous la dent au bar en ce moment ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Y'a rien à se mettre sous la dent au bar en ce moment ?



Les poivreaux du bar sont chez eux partout sur ce forum, sache-le


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2010)

Il ne déçoit jamais lui... jamais... :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Les *poivreaux* du bar sont chez eux partout sur ce forum, sache-le


Poivrots !...


----------



## roadkiller (22 Janvier 2010)

Bon là vous êtes partit pour les 200 pages en faite, avouez le ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Poivrots !...



Logiquement, oui. Cela dit, il n'était pas question d'huîtres aussi ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Logiquement, oui. Cela dit, il n'était pas question d'huîtres aussi ?


Le blanc sec se marie très bien avec les huïtres.


----------



## Ambri-piotta (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour je trouve le MacBook pro unibody en aluminium parfait! Comment Apple pourrait le rendre plus attirant qu'il ne l'est déjà? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## tazevil666 (23 Janvier 2010)

Ambri-piotta a dit:


> Bonjour je trouve le MacBook pro unibody en aluminium parfait! Comment Apple pourrait le rendre plus attirant qu'il ne l'est déjà? Merci de vos réponses.



En le faisant dédicacer par Steeve Ballmer ? 
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51302/quand_steve_ballmer_dedicace_un_macbook_pro/

Ouai nan, mauvaise idée, c'est la décote assurée


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

Ambri-piotta a dit:


> Bonjour je trouve le MacBook pro unibody en aluminium parfait! Comment Apple pourrait le rendre plus attirant qu'il ne l'est déjà? Merci de vos réponses.



Tu es un peu HS la..., ici c'est le bistrot...ou place pigale pour certaine 


Plus sérieusement , je le vois avec des bord moins tranchant


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Tu es un peu HS l*à*..., ici c'est le bistrot...ou place *P*iga*l*le pour certain*s*


C'est vrai, quoi, un effort, diantre !... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h20 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un utilisateur moyen... :style:





dadoo113 a dit:


> moi non plus je fais du RAW, du photoshop, des milliers de photos... et toi ? (on peut élargir en citant ce qui n'est pas un user moyen)


Tu as trouvé quelle utilisation je fais de mon Mac ?!...


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu as trouvé quelle utilisation je fais de mon Mac ?!...


Suffit de cliquer dans la signature,non ? mais a-t-il seulement vu ?
(belle :love: utilisation au demeurant, et fort intéressante )


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Suffit de cliquer dans la signaure,non ? mais a-t-il seulement vu ?


 


Romuald a dit:


> (belle :love: utilisation au demeurant, et fort intéressante )


Mise à jour du collectif, aujourd'hui... :style:


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

> C'est vrai, quoi, un effort, diantre !...



 Pourquoi faire un effort sur un sujet où les gens n'en font pas eux mêmes pour rester dans le sujet...

Quand o  voit : "OLALA je veux te voir en chaussettes", on se croirait sur un forum de PCiste .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Ho , moi , elle me manque la super nanny .
Un peu de respect hein .

[YOUTUBE]cpN8pq1HsHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Pourquoi faire un effort sur un sujet où les gens n'en font pas eux mêmes pour rester dans le sujet...



Pour montrer que tu es plus intelligent qu'eux ? (faut dire que ce n'est pas difficile d'être plus intelligent qu'une huître). Ou par respect pour ceux, autres que les huîtres, qui te lisent ?
Quant à faire un effort pour rester dans le sujet, au moins ils le font avec humour. Va faire un tour par la aux alentours du soixantième post et de ce qui suit, puis reviens me dire ce que t'en penses :rateau:


----------



## Sqee8lzh (23 Janvier 2010)

Un truc vient de me traverser l'esprit. Ça passera sûrement inaperçu au milieu de toutes ces billevesées (réussir à placer un mot pareil sur un forum faut le faire) mais je dois décharger mon âme de ce fardeau.

Je me lance.

On n'aura des i5/i7 que sur les MBP 17" et MBP 15" haut de gamme (ceux avec les doubles-GPU). Pourquoi donc me direz vous ? Hé bien tout simplement pour la même chose que les iMacs, c'est à dire pousser l'acheteur à débourser un peu plus pour la machine supérieure. 

Apple y arrivait déjà très bien avec la gamme actuelle : 
15" d'entrée de gamme = Autant en prendre un avec un vrai GPU ! 
15" de milieu de gamme = autant prendre le top de la gamme 15" ! 
15" haut de gamme = maintenant que j'ai passé la barre des 2000, autant prendre le top du top, le 17" !

Pour la suite, ce sera encore plus tentant. M'est avis que les ventes de 15" et 17" vont sacrément progresser. Ce serait un coup à re-splitter la gamme en Macbook et Macbook Pro : Macbook pour les 13" et le premier 15" et Macbook Pro pour le reste. Je pense que ce serait plus que viable commercialement.


Le plus drôle c'est que j'attends cet upgrade comme un chien attend un biscuit qu'on lui montre mais que je n'ai de toute façon actuellement pas le budget pour me payer un 17" et que mon PC marche encore plutôt bien. 
Et que vu que je l'achèterai sûrement vers septembre/octobre, s'il n'y a pas eu d'upgrade à la WWDC, je me morfondrai et me torturerai l'esprit en me demandant si je dois attendre ou pas.


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

Sqee8lzh a dit:


> Un truc vient de me traverser l'esprit. Ça passera sûrement inaperçu au milieu de toutes ces billevesées (réussir à placer un mot pareil sur un forum faut le faire) mais je dois décharger mon âme de ce fardeau.
> 
> Je me lance.
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas faux, cela dit il ne faut pas oublier que les futur MBP 13, 15 bas de gamme ne pourront plus être équipé des 9400, je vois mal un retour au GMA, l'i3 et i5 bas de gamme pourront peut être prendre place si on a de la chance avec un chipset intel HD , je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut faire d'autre pour les 13 et 15"


----------



## Sqee8lzh (23 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ce n'est pas faux, cela dit il ne faut pas oublier que les futur MBP 13, 15 bas de gamme ne pourront plus être équipé des 9400, je vois mal un retour au GMA, l'i3 et i5 bas de gamme pourront peut être prendre place si on a de la chance avec un chipset intel HD , je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut faire d'autre pour les 13 et 15"



Les laisser en Core 2 Duo et leur adjoindre un autre GPU intégré, venant d'ATI par exemple. :rateau:

C'est une "applerie" dont je les sens tout à fait capables...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Y'aura pas de GMA , il ne gère pas l'open GL....
AU pire , en solution secondaire.


----------



## Jellybass (23 Janvier 2010)

Sqee8lzh a dit:


> Les laisser en Core 2 Duo et leur adjoindre un autre GPU intégré, venant d'ATI par exemple. :rateau:
> 
> C'est une "applerie" dont je les sens tout à fait capables...



J'en suis pratiquement convaincu. Le core i5 n'apparaît que tout en haut de la gamme de l'iMac. je vois très mal Apple l'intégrer au MacBook pro 13". J'aimerais beaucoup, mais je n'y crois pas une seconde.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2010)

Sqee8lzh a dit:


> Les laisser en Core 2 Duo et leur adjoindre un autre GPU intégré, venant d'ATI par exemple. :rateau:
> 
> C'est une "applerie" dont je les sens tout à fait capables...



Les MacBook Pro 13" n'ont jamais rien eu de "pro", ce sont des MacBook revisités dès juin 2009 à la "vas-y que je t'embrouille". Ce que tu dis rendra la situation encore plus flagrante.

L'idéal serait que les MacBook Pro 13" soient tirés vers le haut, donc équipés de la nouvelle architecture processeur et d'une carte graphique à mémoire dédiée (puisque le chipset Intel sera inévitable, celui-ci n'étant pas compatible OpenCL). Mais pour éviter un afflux des acheteurs vers un tel MBP 13", il faudra également tirer vers le haut les MBP 15". Une augmentation de prix étant peu envisageable, et Apple tenant plus que tout à ses marges, cette "applerie" dont tu parles me semble malheureusement plus vraisemblable.


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Y'aura pas de GMA , il ne gère pas l'open GL....



HAHAHA   
L'openGL est géré par ces puces. Par contre l'openCL non.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Le i3 irait très bien : C'est pas du haut de gamme , on en trouve sur les pc à 600 avec un GPU ati 512mo .


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Les MacBook Pro 13" n'ont jamais rien eu de "pro", ce sont des MacBook revisités dès juin 2009 à la "vas-y que je t'embrouille". Ce que tu dis rendra la situation encore plus flagrante.
> 
> L'idéal serait que les MacBook Pro 13" soient tirés vers le haut, donc équipés de la nouvelle architecture processeur et d'une carte graphique à mémoire dédiée (puisque le chipset Intel sera inévitable, celui-ci n'étant pas compatible OpenCL). Mais pour éviter un afflux des acheteurs vers un tel MBP 13", il faudra également tirer vers le haut les MBP 15". Une augmentation de prix étant peu envisageable, et Apple tenant plus que tout à ses marges, cette "applerie" dont tu parles me semble malheureusement plus vraisemblable.



Je n'ai jamais compris le fait que mac nous ponde des macbook PRO 13 ! Comme tu dis ils n'ont rien de pro ! 

Je n'ai pas suivie les chipset ATI qui équipent certains Corde 2 duo , ils ont de bonnes critiques ?

EDIT : Vous comparez les iMac aux Macbook pro mais ils n'ont rien de comparable, un iMac n'est pas une machine pro contrairement au macbook Pro qui eux sont censés être équipés des derniers i3,i5 et i7, ca serait la logique des choses. C'est comme si les futurs macpro étaient équipé de quadcore  pour le bas de gamme et i5 et i7 en haut de gamme, ce n'est pas logique


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Il n'y a pas de chipset ATI avec les Core2duo , du moins , je n'en ai jamais vu.

De toute manière , ils sont plus puissants que les GMA mais moins que les 9400m je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M avec 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR3 partagés avec la mémoire principale3
Processeur graphique ATI Radeon HD 4670 avec 256 Mo de mémoire GDDR3
Entre les deux, la meilleurs c'est l'ATI sur papier 

etienne000 : sur l'imac


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais compris le fait que mac nous ponde des macbook PRO 13 ! Comme tu dis ils n'ont rien de pro !


Maintenant qu'Apple nous les a "pondus", qu'elle soit cohérente. Soit ils méritent véritablement leur dénominatif "Pro", et dans ce cas qu'Apple leur applique la même politique que pour les 15" et 17" (nouvelle architecture processeur et CG à mémoire dédiée, même si celle-ci ne sera pas une foudre de guerre), soit Apple continue à leur intégrer un Core 2 duo avec un chipset, mais là on est proche du MacBook.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Processeur graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M avec 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR3 partagés avec la mémoire principale3
> Processeur graphique ATI Radeon HD 4670 avec 256 Mo de mémoire GDDR3
> Entre les deux, la meilleurs c'est l'ATI sur papier
> 
> etienne000 : sur l'imac



Il parle de chipset et non que GPU.

C'est donc les HD4200 dont on parle .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il parle de chipset et non que GPU.
> 
> C'est donc les HD4200 dont on parle .



Plus que c'est comme sa je retourne bosser


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Enfin bref : Un MacBook Pro aujourd'hui (jusqu'au 2ème 15") sont des MacBook et rien de plus.Par contre , tu paies bien le "pro" sur l'ordi .

Ce qu'il faut au pro pour l'être :

Express card
Écran mat
Vraie carte graphique
Plus d'usb.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Express card
> Écran mat
> Vraie carte graphique
> Plus d'usb.


Ben que l'on ait déjà, sur les MBP 13", un écran mat (au moins en option, comme sur les autres), et une carte graphique dédiée (en complément du chipset, comme sur les autres).

Les Powerbook 12" avaient un écran mat et une carte graphique a mémoire dédiée, ainsi qu'une connectique assez conséquente, ils n'avaient pas à rougir de leurs grand frères en 15" et 17". Ils étaient à  l'époque nettement plus polyvalents que ne peuvent l'être les MBP 13".

Mais ça, c'était avant qu'Apple ne revoit sa politique commerciale, qui n'est finalement qu'une dérive financière, avec une forte inadéquation entre le matos proposé et les tarifs pratiqués.


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Enfin bref : Un MacBook Pro aujourd'hui (jusqu'au 2ème 15") sont des MacBook et rien de plus.Par contre , tu paies bien le "pro" sur l'ordi .
> 
> Ce qu'il faut au pro pour l'être :
> 
> ...



Le 17 a trois USB déjà et un mac pro dit technologie pro, l'usb n'a rien de "pro" 

Quant à l'écran mat,  il faut laisser le choix aux gens mais pourquoi pas gratuitement ?!

Ok pou express card et carte graphique, cela dit les 9600m GT s'en sortent très bien, elles sont juste dépassées aujourd'hui, attendons la nouvelle génération


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ben que l'on ait déjà, sur les MBP 13", un écran mat (au moins en option, comme sur les autres), et une carte graphique dédiée (en complément du chipset, comme sur les autres).
> 
> Les Powerbook 12" avaient un écran mat et une carte graphique a mémoire dédiée, ainsi qu'une connectique assez conséquente, ils n'avaient pas à rougir de leurs grand frères en 15" et 17". Ils étaient à  l'époque nettement plus polyvalents que ne peuvent l'être les MBP 13".
> 
> Mais ça, c'était avant qu'Apple ne revoit sa politique commerciale, qui n'est finalement qu'une dérive financière, avec une forte inadéquation entre le matos proposé et les tarifs pratiqués.



Tout est dit : j'ai eu 2 PowerBook 12" et quel bonheur !
De plus , il n'était pas excessivement cher pour les prestations : 1500.


----------



## Sqee8lzh (23 Janvier 2010)

Je pense qu'il faut aussi prendre en compte le fait que 70% (à mon avis) des nouveaux acheteurs de MBP viennent de l'iPhone (qu'ils utilisent à 13% de ses capacités) et qu'ils n'y connaissent mais alors rien de rien. Les seuls trucs qu'ils regardent, c'est la fréquence du CPU (au bout de 4 ans de C2D ça commence un peu à leur parler quand même), le nombre de Go de RAM (même si Vista en 32bits ne gère pas plus de 3Go) et la taille du disque dur (probablement la caractéristique la plus importante à leur yeux).

Les MBP pourraient n'avoir que du C2D et du GMA d'il y a 3 ans que ça n'impacterait pas le gros des ventes.

Je sais plus qui disait dans ce thread "On n'en sait toujours pas plus sur le MBP 2010 mais en tout cas on apprend des choses sur le Mac User 2010...".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Ya 320go sur le MacBook Pro : Trop cool .
Perso , les lambdas regardent que ça et t'as même des gens qui croient s'y connaitre qui disent : 3.06ghz c'est mieux que 2.66ghz (pour les iMac c2d et i5) : Je suis mort de rire .


----------



## MacSedik (23 Janvier 2010)

Sqee8lzh a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut aussi prendre en compte le fait que 70% (à mon avis) des nouveaux acheteurs de MBP viennent de l'iPhone (qu'ils utilisent à 13% de ses capacités) et qu'ils n'y connaissent mais alors rien de rien. Les seuls trucs qu'ils regardent, c'est la fréquence du CPU (au bout de 4 ans de C2D ça commence un peu à leur parler quand même), le nombre de Go de RAM (même si Vista en 32bits ne gère pas plus de 3Go) et la taille du disque dur (probablement la caractéristique la plus importante à leur yeux).
> 
> Les MBP pourraient n'avoir que du C2D et du GMA d'il y a 3 ans que ça n'impacterait pas le gros des ventes.
> 
> Je sais plus qui disait dans ce thread "On n'en sait toujours pas plus sur le MBP 2010 mais en tout cas on apprend des choses sur le Mac User 2010...".


la meilleure que j'ai entendu c'était " hola t'as vu il a 3,06 GHz de RAM!!"  

Sinon, la majorité des consommateurs regardent d'avantage le prix, que ce que peut faire un ordi (par rapport à d'autres machines) à un prix donné. Mais pour les récents switch c'est dû effectivement à l'iPhone ou l'iPod Touch (pour la plupart).


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

Je suis le premier à ne pas utiliser tout le potentiel de mon Pro 17, Solideworks, photoshop, lightroom, un peu de game , je l'ai acheté pour du long terme, plus j'avance dans les études plus je vais utiliser son potentiel ! 

Apres tout se respecte, le pourcentage de personne qui utilise le potentiel de leur machine au maximum est rare, c'est comme les voitures ! 

Quelqu'un qui veut un portable 15" avec OSX dessus il n'a d'autres choix que de prendre un MBP 15...

Macbook 13 et 15 avec à coté Macbook PRO 15 et 17 , je vois ca plus logique ! Peut être un jours ?!


----------



## tazzz (23 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Maintenant qu'Apple nous les a "pondus", qu'elle soit cohérente. Soit ils méritent véritablement leur dénominatif "Pro", et dans ce cas qu'Apple leur applique la même politique que pour les 15" et 17" (nouvelle architecture processeur et CG à mémoire dédiée, même si celle-ci ne sera pas une foudre de guerre), soit Apple continue à leur intégrer un Core 2 duo avec un chipset, mais là on est proche du MacBook.



Je suis totalement d'accord. Si Apple a voulu intégrer le macbook 13" dans la gamme pro, c'est qu'elle a ses raisons et qu'il y a un marché. Donc je pense (et j'espère aussi) que les macbook pro 13" vont être tirés vers le haut d'une part pour répondre à leur titre de mbp et surtout d'autre part pour se démarquer du mb simple qui offrirait dans le cas contraire les mêmes caractéristiques pour 300 euros de moins! Ca, ce serait une concurence déloyale au sein de leur produit, donc incohérent.:mouais:
Donc je pense qu'il y aura pour les 13" une option de GPU, ou par défaut, au moins aussi bonne que la 9400 des mb.
Après pour les iX, pourquoi Apple s'en priverai dans les 13"? C'est faisable, c'est juste un renouvellement marqueting de cette gamme intel, ces procs ne sont pas si haut de gamme faut arrêter de se leurer.

Donc OUI on y crois à l'i5 et au GPU dans la gamme 13"!!


----------



## MacSedik (23 Janvier 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Donc OUI on y crois à l'i5 et au GPU dans la gamme 13"!!



C2D n'a pas dit son dernier mot!  pour les i5 ces puces (pas si haut de gamme que ça, je suis d'accord) seront mises en priorité dans les 15" et 17", à mon humble avis.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2010)

Etienne parlent des i3 (donc potentiellement pour les 13"), mais je ne connais pas leurs performances par rapport à celles des Core 2 Duo.


----------



## tazzz (23 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> C2D n'a pas dit son dernier mot!  pour les i5 ces puces (pas si haut de gamme que ça, je suis d'accord) seront mises en priorité dans les 15" et 17", à mon humble avis.



D'accord pour la priorité, mais pourquoi se priver de les mettre dans la gamme 13"? Pour quelle mystérieuse raison? 

Cela ne pose aucun problème ni technologique, ni économique (c pas pour la différance de prix). D'un point de vue marketing, cela ne ferait qu'accentuer la "sous-catégorie pro" du 13" et l'incohérence de cette dénomination pour le mbp 13" qui se retrouverai batard entre le mb et les mbp!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/core-i5-mobile-arrandale-23249/

.

C'est du 2 coeurs aussi le core i3 je crois .


----------



## tazzz (23 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Etienne parlent des i3 (donc potentiellement pour les 13"), mais je ne connais pas leurs performances par rapport à celles des Core 2 Duo.



Voilà tout ce qu'il faut :

http://www.pcworld.fr/article/test-...al-core-nm/recapitulatif-performances/466731/


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Voilà tout ce qu'il faut :
> 
> http://www.pcworld.fr/article/test-...al-core-nm/recapitulatif-performances/466731/



Ce n'est pas les versions mobiles comme dans l'article que j'ai mis .


----------



## tazzz (23 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas les versions mobiles comme dans l'article que j'ai mis .



Autant pour moi alors...
On doit quand même s'y retrouver en mobile...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Oui , grosso modo , c'est la même chose : le i5 est environ 30% plus puissant , ce qui n'est pas rien .


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

il faudrait savoir le rapport perf/consommation de ces i3 et i5, car sir un C2D 2,8 ghz est plus performant et moins gourmand qu'un i3, autant  équiper les MBP 13 de ces processeurs, apres je sais pas si les C2D peuvent brider les nouvelles normes Open CL etc , je m'y connait pas dans ce domaine.


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

L'openCL ? Tain mais vous avez appris ce mot il y a peu et il faut le mettre à toutes les sauces ?

Si 10% des utilisateurs peuvent avoir un besoin d'openCL, c'est bien le bout du monde. Le commun des mortels n'en a même pas besoin.


----------



## tazzz (23 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> il faudrait savoir le rapport perf/consommation de ces i3 et i5, car sir un C2D 2,8 ghz est plus performant et moins gourmand qu'un i3, autant  équiper les MBP 13 de ces processeurs, apres je sais pas si les C2D peuvent brider les nouvelles normes Open CL etc , je m'y connait pas dans ce domaine.



Apparemment, la consommation est équivalente (légèrement en faveur des iX). Pour les perfs, d'après les tests, les gains sont de 20% à 30%.


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> L'openCL ? Tain mais vous avez appris ce mot il y a peu et il faut le mettre à toutes les sauces ?
> 
> Si 10% des utilisateurs peuvent avoir un besoin d'openCL, c'est bien le bout du monde. Le commun des mortels n'en a même pas besoin.



j'ai dis ca pour exemple, si tu as lu la suite je dis bien que je m'y connais rien donc pas besoin d'en faire mention , quand on avoue sa méconnaissance dans un domaine on se fait jeter c'est grave...


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais du coup, l'OpenCL n'est pas fatalement un argument des plus indispensables dans le processeur graphique du début de gamme, quelque soit la machine.


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais du coup, l'OpenCL n'est pas fatalement un argument des plus indispensables dans le processeur graphique du début de gamme, quelque soit la machine.



justement j'attends que tu m'en donnes, je me réveillerai moins bête demain  !


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> justement j'attends que tu m'en donnes, je me réveillerai moins bête demain  !


Petite huître deviendra grande...


----------



## MacSedik (23 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> justement j'attends que tu m'en donnes, je me réveillerai moins bête demain  !




voilà


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPGPU

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------

En gros, à moins de faire du calcul scientifique à ce jour, tu t'en bats un peu les steacks.


----------



## MacSedik (23 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPGPU





merci Wikipédia

mais ce coup ci, macgé expliquent mieux...


----------



## Sylow (23 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Petite huître deviendra grande...



On connait tous le lièvre et la tortue...c'est toujours la tortue qui gagne 

Merci pour ces infos, j'aurai de la lecture ce soir apres le boulot !


----------



## Gronounours (23 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> merci Wikipédia
> 
> mais ce coup ci, macgé expliquent mieux...



Boarf y'a largement pire et moins précis comme article wikipédia. Là, c'est synthétique pile comme il faut.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> L'openCL ? Tain mais vous avez appris ce mot il y a peu et il faut le mettre à toutes les sauces ?
> 
> Si 10% des utilisateurs peuvent avoir un besoin d'openCL, c'est bien le bout du monde. Le commun des mortels n'en a même pas besoin.



C'est probablement vrai, mais j'imagine mal Apple avouer qu'elle a mis dans son dernier OS des technologies qui ne servent actuellement à rien pour la grande majorité des gens. Si autant de MacUsers parlent d'OpenCL, c'est notamment parce c'est un argument commercial avancé par Apple pour vendre son Snow Leopard.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.presence-pc.com/tests/core-i5-mobile-arrandale-23249/
> 
> .
> 
> C'est du 2 coeurs aussi le core i3 je crois .


Sony semble un peu plus ambitieuse pour ses 13" (sans me prononcer dans les détails sur ces PC là).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Déjà vu mais franchement , le choix du raid 0 est discutable et le design aussi.
Et il coute 1800 en entrée de gamme , assez cher donc (je suis sur que si on enlève le SSD , le prix fond ).


----------



## tazevil666 (23 Janvier 2010)

L'OpenCL comme le dit Grosnounours ne servira pas a grand monde : calcul pure, rendu 3D (qd les softs seront optimises) mais a part ça... Et ce n'est pas parce que Apple met en avant l'OpenCL que c'est un argument de poids... Ça s'appelle du marketing. Regardez Microsoft met bien en avant l'ergonomie de Windows 7 et pourtant...   Et puis arrêtez vous allez encore nous l'enerver Grosnounours !!!  Mais que fait Porcinet ?!!!


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas parce que Apple met en avant l'OpenCL que c'est un argument de poids... Ça s'appelle du marketing.


Bien sûr, mais nombreux sont les MacUsers qui sont très sensibles au marketing d'Apple (il faut dire qu'Apple en rajoute toujours trois couches), et Apple est de toute façon bien obligée d'être cohérente avec son discours marketing, sinon ça va finir par (trop) se voir.


----------



## doubraz (23 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous.

J aimerais vraiment qu Apple frappe un grand coup

Mon rêve:

-Macbookpro 13 pouces

-Possibilité d'écran mat (mais avec un bord noir si possible)

-USB 3

-Une carte graphique dédiée... je pensait que c etait impossible techniquement par manque de place sur un 13 pouces mais je viens de voir que Sony le propose

-500GO de DD (l idéal est même l abandon du lecteurCD-graveur  en option avec remplacement par un petit SSD genre 40GO pour l OS et les applications

-4GO de RAM

-Sortie HDMI


Moi les I3 5 7, le blue Ray, le firewire... je m en fous même si je ne crache pas contre un processeur nouvelle génération mais seulement si la partie graphique n y perd pas.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Janvier 2010)

doubraz a dit:


> -Possibilité d'écran mat (mais avec un bord noir si possible)



C'est vraiment le seul truc que je regrette sur mon MBP. Là quand même Apple me déçois franchement parce que l'écran est vraiment un miroir. Bon il reste très utilisable pour faire du traitement de texte vu que l'on se trouve sur fond blanc la plus part du temps. Mais si on le malheur de vouloir regarder un film dans le train ou même chez sois sur le 13", pour peu que le film soit un peu noir ba c'est vraiment la misère ... :hein: surtout que un 13" c'est fait pour le transport donc des conditions pas toujours parfaite en lumière ...  option à revoir Steves ... 
Sinon le reste est parfait :love:


----------



## xsecretx (23 Janvier 2010)

doubraz a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> J aimerais vraiment qu Apple frappe un grand coup
> 
> ...



Ca c'est un grand coup... Que des trucs inutiles... qui apportent des +, certes mais c'est loin d'être le plus important, bien que ce serait pas mal... le mieux ce serait d'avoir la nouvelle génération de processeurs, mais ça tu t'en fous... alors pourquoi mettraient-ils un i5 ou un i3, si toi tu t'en fous...


----------



## dambo (23 Janvier 2010)

xsecretx a dit:


> Ca c'est un grand coup... Que des trucs inutiles... qui apportent des +, certes mais c'est loin d'être le plus important, bien que ce serait pas mal... le mieux ce serait d'avoir la nouvelle génération de processeurs, mais ça tu t'en fous... alors pourquoi mettraient-ils un i5 ou un i3, si toi tu t'en fous...



Chacun ses préoccupations et ses besoins ... Inutile d'être agressif. 
Ce qui est cité est loin d'être inutile ... et on se demande si les processeurs vont changer grand chose .

Bref, un peu de calme. S'il est intéressant de changer les processeurs, il pourrait être également intéressant de rattraper les PC sur certains équipements (disque dur, carte graphique, résolutions éventuellement).


Cela fait quelques pages que je n'ai pas participer ! Le topic traîne un peu en ce moment  Vivement le 27 !


----------



## xsecretx (23 Janvier 2010)

Excuse-moi, mais sur le coup ça m'a énervé, mais c'est d'appeler ça "grand coup" sachant que pour moi c'est presque le minimum. Enfin tout le monde attend ce qu'il attend et on verra bien ce qu'apple a jugé utile et inutile.


----------



## OLALA_! (23 Janvier 2010)

Moi les MBP actuels me suffisent niveau caractéristique. J'attends juste une baisse des prix...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux attendre :bebe::bebe::bebe:.

Je veux juste du i5 plus un GPU style HD4570 avec 256Mo ainsi qu'un écran mat en option.
Je ne suis pas du tout exigeant vu le sony en 13" avec i5 qui est sorti .


----------



## tazevil666 (23 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Chacun ses préoccupations et ses besoins ... Inutile d'être agressif.
> Ce qui est cité est loin d'être inutile ... et on se demande si les processeurs vont changer grand chose .
> 
> Bref, un peu de calme. S'il est intéressant de changer les processeurs, il pourrait être également intéressant de rattraper les PC sur certains équipements (disque dur, carte graphique, résolutions éventuellement).
> ...


 
C'est vrai qu'à force on sait pu trop quoi dire, même OLALA! est en panne d'inspiration :rose:
Allez courage tout le monde, on est plus qu'a 3 jours du jour J ! Déception ou pas déception ?

Il est temps qu'ils arrivent, idem pour mon iMac i5 ! En plus mon PC vient de me lacher aujourd'hui, impossible de le redemarrer :sick: Le disque principal est mort ! Youhouuuu
Zen...


----------



## Jeromac (24 Janvier 2010)

Juste mon avis concernant ceux qui parlent de la dénomination "pro" du MBP 13" (et des MBP en général) : arrêtez de vouloir chercher la vérité absolue, la dénomination "pro" n'a strictement aucun sens. En quoi un GPU renderait le Macbook Pro 13" vraiment "pro" ? Je connais des professionnels qui travaillent avec le Macbook blanc. Je connais des non-pro qui se détendent en jouant avec un Macbook Pro 15".

J'en vois beaucoup qui parlent du GPU, comme quoi c'est obligatoire sur un portable pour qu'il mérite son statut de "pro" ... là où moi dans ma profession, je n'aurai pas besoin d'une carte graphique dédiée, j'aurai néanmoins besoin de 8 Go de RAM pour faire de la virtualisation, d'un processeur véloce pour la compilation de gros projets de développement, un écran mat pour travailler plus confortablement sur le long terme, une définition d'écran supérieure mais pas avec une résolution trop élevée.

Je vois pas en quoi un ordinateur peut être pro ou pas pro, tout le monde n'a pas la même profession et le même besoin.

J'en vois aussi débattre sur la capacité de stockage du disque dur... quel intérêt dans ma profession d'avoir plus de 32 Go d'espace disque ? Moi je veux du SSD. Rien à faire d'un 7200 rpm bruyant et vibrant de 500 Go. Dans mon boulot, qu'est-ce que j'en ai à faire de l'espace de stockage... je veux de la rapidité, je vais pas y mettre des photos en RAW ou de la vidéo, ce n'est pas *ma* définition de pro !

L'écran brillant ? Ouai, c'est super pour matter des films, c'est super pour faire une présentation chez un client, c'est super pour... pour ce que vous trouverez de super à faire avec. Pour programmer qu'est-ce que j'en ai à faire moi ? J'ai pas besoin de couleur flashy qui me flinguent les yeux après 10 heures par jour de boulot. Vous savez, ça augmente peut être le contraste, mais mes lignes de code je les vois même avec un écran mat hein !

Un ordinateur portable pro c'est quoi alors ? C'est rien. On peut très bien travailler avec un portable ACER à 399 euros qu'avec un Sony Vaio Z à 3500 euros.

Pro = qualité ? Bah, la qualité ça fait bien longtemps qu'elle n'existe plus. Et pas que chez Apple. C'est partout pareil, et pas que dans le monde de l'informatique. Il y a bien longtemps que tout ce bon matos n'a plus rien de fiable. S'il existe encore une seule marque à peu près fiable en ordinateur portable, c'est PANASONIC, et je dis ça, j'ai pas été vérifié. 

Et confondez pas tout, _qualité, performance, robustesse, fiabilité, finition, "design" et Design_... le matériel Apple est un exemple de _finition _et de _"design" _(et de _Design_ en ce qui concerne les Unibody). Pour ce qui est de la _qualité_, de la _performance _et du _Design_, par exemple, le Vaio Z est infiniment meilleur... Un ThinkPad T61p est un exemple de _Design_, bien que moche et pas spécialement bien fini, il n'en demeure pas moins une référence de _qualité_, de _performance _et de _robustesse_.

et je ne parle pas de l'ergonomie de l'OS, là on est sur un forum Macbook Pro alors on parle hardware.

Enfin bref, la dénomination "pro" universelle selon moi, celle qui a du sens pour tout le monde, c'est avant tout la force de la garantie qu'il y a derrière. Et là avec nos MBP 13" à 17", on peut pas dire que ce soit une réussite 

Par contre, je veux quand même un bon GPU dans les prochains MBP, c'est qu'il n'y a pas que le boulot dans la vie hein


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2010)

Apple a depuis longtemps segmenté sa gamme d'ordinateurs en "pro" et en "grand public".

D'un point de vue pratique, même si le terme est un peu galvaudé, la dénomination "pro" s'adresse aux personnes exigeantes (indépendamment qu'elles utilisent leur ordi dans un cadre privé ou dans un cadre professionnel). 

Les ordinateurs de la gamme "pro" sont supposés être mieux équipés, plus polyvalents, plus performants, à contrario des ordinateurs "grand public" qui répondent à des besoins plus basiques.

Je le dis comme je le pense, Apple a véritablement massacré les MBP 15" dès l'apparition des modèles "Unibody", en imposant cette ignoble vitre (et en proposant une option payante pour avoir un écran mat), puis en supprimant le port expresscard qui apportait énormément de polyvalence, sans pour autant enrichir véritablement la connectique (ce qu'il aurait fallu faire). Ceux qui ont un MBP Unibody 15" actuellement vont vite se retrouver comme des couillons dès qu'Apple rajoutera un port eSata ou passera à l'USB3.
Je ne suis pas loin de penser que c'est un fait exprès, Apple gérant l'obsolescence de ses machines pour inciter le client à en changer le plus souvent possible.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Il faut encore attendre bien 1 an avant l'USB 3 sur des portables .....

Les port eSATA pourquoi pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Apple a depuis longtemps segmenté sa gamme d'ordinateurs en "pro" et en "grand public".
> 
> D'un point de vue pratique, même si le terme est un peu galvaudé, la dénomination "pro" s'adresse aux personnes exigeantes (indépendamment qu'elles utilisent leur ordi dans un cadre privé ou dans un cadre professionnel).
> 
> ...



N'oublie pas qu'au début , en Octobre 2008 , les MacBook Pro Unibody ne proposaient pas d'option écran mat .
C'est pour ça que je vais attendre les "pro" bien sagement et puis on verra bien .


----------



## dambo (24 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> N'oublie pas qu'au début , en Octobre 2008 , les MacBook Pro Unibody ne proposaient pas d'option écran mat .
> C'est pour ça que je vais attendre les "pro" bien sagement et puis on verra bien .



D'ailleurs seuls les 17" proposaient l'option 
Ce n'est venu qu'après pour les 15"... Alors pourquoi pas pour les 13"


----------



## fxserafino (24 Janvier 2010)

Oui le terme pro ne signfie pas grand chose, moi j'utilise le 13" parce que je suis Etudiant et que je prend les cours sur l'ordinateur, et qu'il est plus pratique a transporter que le 15" ... Le MacBook 13" est passé en pro il y a moins d'un an, et finalement c'est juste le nom qui a changé, pas de changement fondamental par rapport au MacBook unibody 13".  D'ailleurs cette keynote est peut être celle ou l'on découvrira un vrai MacBook pro 13" ... Surtout quand on voit les nouveau MacBook blanc qui est plus intéressant a l'heure actuelle que le premier modèle de MacBook pro 13"


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> N'oublie pas qu'au début , en Octobre 2008 , les MacBook Pro Unibody ne proposaient pas d'option écran mat .
> C'est pour ça que je vais attendre les "pro" bien sagement et puis on verra bien .



Certes, mais à ce moment là les MBP 15" étaient encore équipés d'un port expresscard. 

L'écran mat en option n'est apparu que plus tard, mais Apple a alors supprimé le port expresscard.

A chaque fois, Apple crée des déconvenues, à croire qu'elle le fait exprès.


----------



## MacSedik (24 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> A chaque fois, Apple crée des déconvenues, à croire qu'elle le fait exprès.



j'ai plutôt l'impression qu'on est des beta-testeurs grandeur nature de leurs produits. "l'écran mat" a été introduit pour les 15" en aout. ce que tout le monde demandait depuis Octobre 2008!! le firewire c'était pareil  pour les 13"... etc


----------



## Orphanis (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je n'ai pas lu l'ensemble des interventions, mais je pense que le rafraîchissement de la gamme verra certainement l'introduction du I-5 pour les portables, du moins si Apple ne veut pas trop se faire dépasser par ses concurrents du monde PC; car de ce côté, ça bouge plutôt pas mal. 
Jugez-en par vous même: En passant hier dans une grande enseigne de produits informatiques, je suis tombé sur un modèle de Packard Bell qui proposait : Un Intel Core I5-430 (2,26 Ghz) / 4 Go de ram / 640 Go de DD / ATI Radeon HD5650 (1go) / Ecran LED 15,6" pour.........699 !!!!!


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2010)

Bon et sinon...
Ça boume, mes mignons ?!... :style:


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2010)

Ca roule, ma poule. :style:


----------



## tazzz (24 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Juste mon avis concernant ceux qui parlent de la dénomination "pro" du MBP 13" (et des MBP en général) : arrêtez de vouloir chercher la vérité absolue, la dénomination "pro" n'a strictement aucun sens. En quoi un GPU renderait le Macbook Pro 13" vraiment "pro" ? Je connais des professionnels qui travaillent avec le Macbook blanc. Je connais des non-pro qui se détendent en jouant avec un Macbook Pro 15".
> 
> BlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablablaBlablabla.
> 
> Par contre, je veux quand même un bon GPU dans les prochains MBP, c'est qu'il n'y a pas que le boulot dans la vie hein



Que d'égarement et d'énervement inutile!

 Le terme pro désigne chez Apple une catégorie d'ordinateurs rien de plus! Dire "je veux X pour le mbp 13", ainsi il sera pro..." signifie juste que X est plus cohérent pour que le mbp 13" soit dans cette game.

Ici, "pro" ne désigne pas "de professionnel" mais juste le titre que Apple a donné à cette gamme un peu plus exigeante, c'est pas de notre faute!

Oui, chacun à ses besoins, tu as les tiens, tu les as bien exprimé, c'est cool, alors reste-le!

Après, le délire sur les écrans brillants, je ne pense pas qu'une personne préfère un écran brillant, et surtout pas pour regarder des films. (entre nous le type d'écran ne change pas la dalle ni les couleurs mais le "revètement" et les reflets).

Bref, on reste zen, , on ne dit pas n'importe quoi dans le besoin de s'énerver!


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> S'il existe encore une seule marque à peu près fiable en ordinateur portable, c'est PANASONIC, et je dis ça, j'ai pas été vérifié.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'ai pas lu l'ensemble des interventions, mais je pense que le rafraîchissement de la gamme verra certainement l'introduction du I-5 pour les portables, du moins si Apple ne veut pas trop se faire dépasser par ses concurrents du monde PC; car de ce côté, ça bouge plutôt pas mal.
> Jugez-en par vous même: En passant hier dans une grande enseigne de produits informatiques, je suis tombé sur un modèle de Packard Bell qui proposait : Un Intel Core I5-430 (2,26 Ghz) / 4 Go de ram / 640 Go de DD / ATI Radeon HD5650 (1go) / Ecran LED 15,6" pour.........699 !!!!!



Oui mais c'est sous windows , le design est moche (vu à la fnac) , la finition bof et l'autonomie doit l'être .
Donc , peut-être une config similaire pour 1200 chez Apple dans du 13" ?  (on peut rêver , surtout pour le GPU) .


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Janvier 2010)

Et puis c'est Packard Bell et PB c'est une source de problèmes....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Pas forcement , faut pas avoir d'apriori à propos d'une marque : Regarde Apple , c'est pas si fiable que ça finalement.


----------



## dambo (24 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas forcement , faut pas avoir d'apriori à propos d'une marque : Regarde Apple , c'est pas si fiable que ça finalement.




Il est vrai que par rapport à la config du dessus, Apple propose en gros 3 fois moins pour un prix double 
Vivement la MAJ.


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas forcement , faut pas avoir d'apriori à propos d'une marque : Regarde Apple , c'est pas si fiable que ça finalement.



Nan mais j'en ai eu du Packard Bell, donc je connais 

Pour Dambo: et oui ça finit toujours comme ça lorsqu'on ne fais de MAJ que deux fois par an. Mais c'est un choix assumé par Cupertino.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Oui mais les marques changent , les derniers packard bell sont pas si mal.
Perso , la seule marque que je déteste , c'est acer (qui possède packard bell).


----------



## Jeromac (24 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais les marques changent , les derniers packard bell sont pas si mal.
> Perso , la seule marque que je déteste , c'est acer (qui possède packard bell).



Il y a plusieurs années, j'avais récupéré un petit ordinateur Acer. Il ne disposait pas de touchpad mais d'un trackpoint (ou _clito _), il fonctionnait plutôt bien et il inspirait une qualité plus que correct. A l'époque les Packard Bell n'était vraiment pas à la hauteur... J'ai l'impression que la tendance s'est inversée aujourd'hui (PB = correct et Acer = caca).


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs années, j'avais récupéré un petit ordinateur Acer. Il ne disposait pas de touchpad mais d'un trackpoint (ou _clito _)




Ma copine aussi possède un Acer


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ma copine aussi possède un Acer



La mienne n'a pas d'ordi, trop occupée à cuisiner...


----------



## Gronounours (24 Janvier 2010)

La mienne, elle ferme sa djeule et fait ce que je dis


----------



## xao85 (24 Janvier 2010)

Moi je lui ai fait revendre don plackard poubelle pour un macbook!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Janvier 2010)

Bande de macho ... moi j'ai fais cadeau de mon Acer à ma sur qui en est super content et qu'elle trouve trop bien (le jour il n'arrivera plus à faire tourner les sims la ...) ... elle connait vraiment rien ... 
Mais bon elle m'a dis l'autre jour je trouve trop mignon le MB blanc .... elle est en bonne voie


----------



## rexet (24 Janvier 2010)

Il devient difficile de suivre ce topic donc désolé de poser une question qui a du déjà être posée auparavant.

Si jamais la nouvelle gamme Macbook Pro n'est pas annoncée pendant l'évènement du 26 janvier, quel est l'évènement Apple suivant sur le calendrier pendant lequel ils pourraient être dévoilés ? (sans tenir compte qu'ils pourraient évidemment être mise à jour directement sur le store sans pour autant être présentés pendant un event)


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2010)

Attends, j'vais ouvrir un poulet et lire ses entrailles... :modo:
Réponse plus tard...


----------



## aquafafa (24 Janvier 2010)

rexet a dit:


> Il devient difficile de suivre ce topic donc désolé de poser une question qui a du déjà être posée auparavant.
> 
> Si jamais la nouvelle gamme Macbook Pro n'est pas annoncée pendant l'évènement du 26 janvier, quel est l'évènement Apple suivant sur le calendrier pendant lequel ils pourraient être dévoilés ? (sans tenir compte qu'ils pourraient évidemment être mise à jour directement sur le store sans pour autant être présentés pendant un event)



le prochain event c'est le 9 fevrier, la macworld!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Janvier 2010)

Suivre ou ne ne pas suivre le fil tel est la question ...
Et pour la réponse seul Apple le sait ...
Attendre tu devras et la réponse tu obtiendras ...


----------



## rexet (24 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> le prochain event c'est le 9 fevrier, la macworld!


T'es apparemment le seul à avoir compris ma question  !

Merci pour l'information


----------



## N3ox (24 Janvier 2010)

C'est le 27 pas le 26 janvier


----------



## waliddu94 (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour je voudrai savoir l'écran actuel du MBP 13" c'est HD ou pas c'est surement une question bête mais je suis débutant merci d'avance


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

waliddu94 a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrai savoir l'écran actuel du MBP 13" c'est HD ou pas c'est surement une question bête mais je suis débutant merci d'avance



HD connaît pas Apple, avec un 9400M de surcroît


----------



## kerflous (24 Janvier 2010)

Mais rassure moi, ça lira un fichier blu ray correctement


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

Blue quoi ? Ah nan, on se trompe de machine la... Pas de lecteur blue-raie D) donc pas de lecture de blue-raie


----------



## xsecretx (24 Janvier 2010)

Non, c'est du 1280x800.


----------



## kerflous (24 Janvier 2010)

un fichier HD, bluray peu importe, vous m'aurez compris, pas du Divx


----------



## tazzz (24 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Mais rassure moi, ça lira un fichier blu ray correctement



Si tu veux, l'écran du mbp ne sera sûrement pas HD. Après, la carte graphique (on ne sait tjrs pas laquelle) te permettra bien sûr de lire un film HD (bluray) mais tu ne vera pas la différance sur ton écran 13".

Tu pouras toujours relier ton mbp 13" sur un écran qui lui sera HD et là, tu lira du HD sur un écran HD!


----------



## waliddu94 (24 Janvier 2010)

Mais la qualité des vidéo est bonne, moyenne ou médiocre ?


----------



## xao85 (24 Janvier 2010)

Le macbook 13 et 15' font supporte quand même les vidéos 720P. Il n'y a que le 17' qui a une dalle full HD.


----------



## kerflous (24 Janvier 2010)

Oui je sais que c'est pas une résolution HD, mais ça doit quand même bien claquer sur un écran à LEd:love:

---------- Post added at 20h22 ---------- Previous post was at 20h20 ----------




waliddu94 a dit:


> Mais la qualité des vidéo est bonne, moyenne ou médiocre ?


 
ça dépend de la qualité même de ta video.

ça sera pas plus moche que sur un autre laptop


----------



## bullrottt (24 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu un aurait une boule de cristal pour me dire si éventuellement une mise à jour macbook pro serait sur à 100% cette semaine ?:love:


----------



## kerflous (24 Janvier 2010)

on en sait quoi ?

tu attends comme les autres


----------



## xsecretx (24 Janvier 2010)

Non... Mais c'est cette semaine ou le 9 parce qu'apple ne peut pas délaisser son mbp 13 plus longtemps.


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Janvier 2010)

aquafafa a dit:


> le prochain event c'est le 9 fevrier, la macworld!



Apple ne sera plus présent à la macworld...



waliddu94 a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrai savoir l'écran actuel du MBP 13" c'est HD ou pas c'est surement une question bête mais je suis débutant merci d'avance




Sisi l'écran du 13" est bien fullHD mais c'est en option combinée avec l'achat d'une iLoupe


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Par définition , du 1024X768 est HD non ?
Elle fait le 720p .


----------



## bullrottt (24 Janvier 2010)

JMMPP


----------



## xsecretx (24 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas du 1024x768 c'est du 1280x800 mais ça devrait supporter du 720 p puisque c'est du 1280x720
mais tout dépend des autres caractéristiques. En tout cas sur un 13" t'inquiète pas la différence 720 ou 1080 est inexistante


----------



## tazevil666 (24 Janvier 2010)

C'est moi ou plus le temps passe, plus c'est long ? :mouais:

Bon aller pour patienter demain vais faire un petit tour à l'Apple Store du Louvre, j'essaye de prendre la température 

Même si à mon avis les vendeurs sont aussi renseignés qu'un Domenech peut l'être sur le foot ! 
Rhoo mais si vous savez, Domenech !!! L'humoriste !!!


----------



## kerflous (24 Janvier 2010)

xsecretx a dit:


> Non... Mais c'est cette semaine ou le 9 parce qu'apple ne peut pas délaisser son mbp 13 plus longtemps.



Heuu Apple fait ce qu'il veut. 

Que ça soit la semaine prochaine ou dans 6 mois, tous les geeks se jetteront dessus de toute façon:love: 

Certains sont tellement excités qu'ils ont acheté la version actuelle pour le changer d'ici peu, c'est dire si ya du client à "traire"


----------



## xsecretx (25 Janvier 2010)

En effet mais tu n'as pas compris : si Apple le sort dans 6 mois les ventes du 13" seront barrées par le Mb blanc jusque la donc autant les sortir le plus tôt possible ça fait déjà 3 mois que ça dure !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

xsecretx a dit:


> En effet mais tu n'as pas compris : si Apple le sort dans 6 mois les ventes du 13" seront barrées par le Mb blanc jusque la donc autant les sortir le plus tôt possible ça fait déjà 3 mois que ça dure !



C'est pour sa que le MBP 13 est le plus vendu ? Non parce que c'est le cas.

Le MB blanc vise les étudiants et/ou les switcheurs.

Ceux qui sont sur mac depuis longtemps choisiront le MBP ( FW oblige ).


----------



## xsecretx (25 Janvier 2010)

Non,  depuis que le new Mb est sorti
il a plus de ventes c est logique.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

Dans mon Apr , ils vendent plus de MacBook que de MacBook Pro .
Même à l'AppleStore.


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Dans mon Apr , ils vendent plus de MacBook que de MacBook Pro .
> Même à l'AppleStore.



Non?
Tu deconnes?
Tu as compté dans les rayons la différence de paquets?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

112 pages pour çà


----------



## kerflous (25 Janvier 2010)

Plus ça va plus je me tâte à switcher...

J'espère qu'on nous dévoilera un truc en béton sous peu...


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> J'espère qu'on nous dévoilera un truc en béton sous peu...


En béton ?!...
Ça risque d'être un peu lourd à manipuler !... :modo:
En tout cas, il chauffera moins, comme ça...


----------



## gaara_sensei (25 Janvier 2010)

lol il y a une event le 6 , bien donc les annonces des MBP se fera le 6 mort de rire, on attend comme des cons, demain sa sera une journée special tablette...

bon je vais pas switcher car a ce rythme c'est super $$$$$ d'attendre, aucune news que dale, on en sait rien du tout et je vois des super pc a des prix super bas, avec win 7 qui d'apres les dire est stable... et j'ai quelques copain qu'on eu des merde avec des macs... donc j'attendrais plus longtemps pour switcher

merci sinon pour les echanges sur ce forum sympathiques, et allez apple...


----------



## kerflous (25 Janvier 2010)

La question que je me pose depuis quelques mois est surtout est ce que la qualité de l'OS et la finition d'un MPB valent les (disons 500) supplémentaires à cracher par rapport à une bécane mieux équipée...


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> En béton ?!...
> Ça risque d'être un peu lourd à manipuler !... :modo:
> En tout cas, il chauffera moins, comme ça...



'pis comme ça, on pourra lester les switcheurs _qui pensent encore en MS-DOS _avec leur ordi, et hop, dans l'port. Ceci dans un souci d'économie de travail pour les modos, naturellement. Hin hin.


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

Ha, t'es pas con, toi !...


----------



## OLALA_! (25 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> La question que je me pose depuis quelques mois est surtout est ce que la qualité de l'OS et la finition d'un MPB valent les (disons 500) supplémentaires à cracher par rapport à une bécane mieux équipée...



Remarque intéressante qui n'a pas encore trouvée de réponse.
Alors les loulous vous en dites quoi ? Je voudrai au minimum une 20ène de pages.

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## kerflous (25 Janvier 2010)

non  non pas besoin de 20 pages, c'est plutôt une question rhétorique, puisque je connais la réponse qu'on me donnera ici


----------



## shenrone (25 Janvier 2010)

Ouah! ce fil est rempli de boulet :affraid:
Il devrait s'appeler bac a sable!

En plus de 100 pages tout ce que l'on peu retenir, c'est qu'on ne sait rien, que des nouvequx venu pose les sempiternelles questions dans les mauvais sujet et que l'on a pu assister a des petage de plomb et des sautes d'humeur assez incroyable.

Franchement depuis que je traine sur Mac ge je trouvais la communauté Apple plus zen et agréable, mais très geek, maintenant on en plein n'importe quoi...

Bref ce sujet aurait du être ferme avant la 20 ème pages:mouais:


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> non  non pas besoin de 20 pages, c'est plutôt une question rhétorique, puisque je connais la réponse qu'on me donnera ici



Tout est question de réponse à tes besoins 
C'est clair que j'en vois qui se paye des gros iMac pour faire du jeux avec ba ça fait mal au coeur ... mais bon c'est mon point de vue
Mac c'est supe mais c'est clair c'est cher et en hardware en retard mais en contre partie c'est super bien fait c'est stable c'est de plus en plus polyvalent. Mais après si tu trouve que le fait de payer beaucoup plus cher n'est pas justifié je te comprend ... mais pour avoir utilisé toute sorte de machine PC windows linux serveur énorme config de jeu ... et bien mon MBP s'en tire vraiment largement au dessus mais il m'a fallut faire un choix : j'ai besoin de ça et pas plu en clair j'ai un ordi qui comble parfaitement mes besoin actuels ...... (pour avoir un truc stable en PC ça peut être compliquer et de même pour linux étant donné que l'OS est conçu pour tourner sur toute machine plus ou moins ce qui n'est pas le cas de Mac qui termine précisément ses composants d'où une grande stabilité c'est clair plus besoin d'entretien de la machine ... défrag ...)
Mais bon si tu t'y connais en pc et que tu aimes moi je dis reste sur les PC ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




shenrone a dit:


> Ouah! ce fil est rempli de boulet :affraid:
> Il devrait s'appeler bac a sable!
> 
> En plus de 100 pages tout ce que l'on peu retenir, c'est qu'on ne sait rien, que des nouvequx venu pose les sempiternelles questions dans les mauvais sujet et que l'on a pu assister a des petage de plomb et des sautes d'humeur assez incroyable.
> ...



Je suis complètement d'accord et je vote pour une fermeture du fil qui s'est vraiment perdu en ... 
bref modo :modo:


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Bref ce sujet aurait du être ferme avant la 20 ème pages:mouais:



Aurait-il seulement dû être ouvert ?


----------



## Sylow (25 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Ouah! ce fil est rempli de boulet :affraid:
> Il devrait s'appeler bac a sable!
> 
> En plus de 100 pages tout ce que l'on peu retenir, c'est qu'on ne sait rien, que des nouvequx venu pose les sempiternelles questions dans les mauvais sujet et que l'on a pu assister a des petage de plomb et des sautes d'humeur assez incroyable.
> ...



n'en parle pas...c'est triste de voir des gens comme ça...on se demande ce qu'on fait les parents.


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> n'en parle pas...c'est triste de voir des gens comme ça...on se demande ce qu'on fait les parents.


 
A croire qu'ils avaient un goût prononcé pour les huîtres.


----------



## Orphanis (25 Janvier 2010)

> ui mais c'est sous windows , le design est moche (vu à la fnac) , la finition bof et l'autonomie doit l'être .
> Donc , peut-être une config similaire pour 1200&#8364; chez Apple dans du 13" ?  (on peut rêver , surtout pour le GPU) .



Bonjour Etienne, 

On ne peut pas comparer la finition d'un Packard Bell à celle d'un Macbook Pro (du moins pour le PB que j'ai vu), mais toujours est-il que l'I5 commence à se populariser puisqu'on le retrouve dans des PC portables de moins de 700&#8364;. Donc très sincèrement, je ne vois pas comment Apple pourrait argumenter le fait de ne pas le mettre dans les MBP (même les 13"...ça aura aussi l'avantage de justifier l'écart de prix avec le MB unibody et de rationaliser la gamme). 

Juste une question H.S. : 

Pour ce qui est des machines de bureau, j'ai vu des I-9 sur des PC à moins de 1000&#8364;, quelqu'un saurait-il ce que ce processeur vaut par rapport à celui du 1er Mac Pro ?



> Le MB blanc vise les étudiants et/ou les switcheurs.
> 
> Ceux qui sont sur mac depuis longtemps choisiront le MBP ( FW oblige ).



Pas forcément ;-) Personnellement, j'ai préféré prendre un MB blanc unibody à sa sortie pour les raisons suivantes :
  - Meilleure autonomie. 
  - Mieux équipé. 
  - Un rapport qualité / prix plus favorable. 
  - Pas de dalle en verre. 

Pour ce qui est du Firewire, je ne trouve pas personnellement qu'il soit indispensable; à plus forte raison, lorsque l'on possède une autre machine Apple qui en est pourvu (les hypothétiques montages vidéos se feraient alors sur cette machine).



> Bonjour je voudrai savoir l'écran actuel du MBP 13" c'est HD ou pas c'est surement une question bête mais je suis débutant merci d'avance



Aucune machine portable Apple en dehors du MBP 17" ne dispose d'une dalle Full HD (dans le monde "PC" c'est aussi rare); par contre l'écran est de bonne qualité et la puissance de la machine te permettra largement de visionner des Rip Blu-Ray. Par ailleurs, rien ne t'empêche de brancher le MBP 13" sur une écran externe Full HD pour voir tes films avec une qualité optimale ;-)


----------



## N3ox (25 Janvier 2010)

Et vous pensez quoi du réchauffement climatique dans le 15ème arrondissement de Paris ? Perso j'ai pas envie d'avoir trop chaud en été :S


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Et vous pensez quoi du réchauffement climatique dans le 15ème arrondissement de Paris ?



çà dépend des rues


----------



## dambo (25 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà dépend des rues



Moi je dirai plutôt que je m'en fous de Paris 

Bref, le topic s'essoufle depuis une bonne trentaine de pages (si ce n'est plus) alors que la sortie des prochaines MBP est peut-être imminente : APRES-DEMAIN 

Ressaisissez-vous les amis ! Du nerf ! Le bout du tunnel n'est peut-être pas si loin


----------



## Gronounours (25 Janvier 2010)

Ah voilà un pignoleur professionnel.


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ressaisissez-vous les amis ! Du nerf ! Le bout du *tunnel* n'est peut-être pas si loin


Aaah !...
Ça, c'est en béton, en général !...


----------



## dambo (25 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ah voilà un pignoleur professionnel.



C'est moi qu'on parle là ?


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est moi qu'on parle là ?



Oui, il est affectueux, le gros nounours. 

Je n'ose pas imaginer ce que va devenir ce topic, si aucun MBP n'est annoncé ces prochains jours, avec tous les zigotos qui se tapent l'incruste.


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est moi qu'on parle là ?


Tu n'es pas le seul, rassure-toi... 
Vous discutez depuis des pages et des pages....
Sur des "si", des "possible", des "peut-être", etc...
De l'hypothèse et du conditionnel, tout ça en vous tortillant sur votre chaise... 
Alors ?!...


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2010)

Alors plus c'est long plus c'est bon.


----------



## zelafont (25 Janvier 2010)

Bon bha voilà mon macbook blanc blanc de 2006 (première génération  ) est vendu...

Tout est prêt pour accueillir le nouveau après demain


----------



## Fìx (25 Janvier 2010)

zelafont a dit:


> Bon bha voilà mon macbook blanc blanc de 2006 (première génération  ) ai vendu...
> 
> Tout est prêt pour accueillir le nouveau après demain



Est-ce qu'il aura un graveur blu-ray? Il fera 20 pouces tu crois? Y'aura combien d'entrées USB?


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Alors plus c'est long plus c'est bon.


Modération !...  :modo:





zelafont a dit:


> Bon bha voilà mon macbook blanc blanc de 2006 (première génération  ) *ai* vendu...
> 
> Tout est prêt pour accueillir le nouveau après demain


*est* vendu...

Et rien ne sortira, après-demain...


----------



## dambo (25 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Alors plus c'est long plus c'est bon.





Tant que c'est affectueux tout ça 

Je me suis un peu éloigné du topic quand c'est devenu un fil du genre "club de rencontres" :love:
Mais étant donné qu'on se rapproche du 27... Evidemment si rien n'est annoncé, on attendra le 9 :rateau:

Il est bien entendu que les posts ne servent pas à grand chose, mais je ne manque pas d'aider mon prochain dans d'autres topics  (enfin j'essaie) :rateau:

En attendant, je comble l'attente difficile du nouveau MBP par des posts présentants plus ou moins d'intérêts dans ce fil 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h58 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Modération !...  :modo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On parie ??  tu n'as pas parlé de MBP ... Moi je parie qu'il y aura au moins 1 chose ... l'iSlate pourquoi pas


----------



## zelafont (25 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il aura un graveur blu-ray? Il fera 20 pouces tu crois? Y'aura combien d'entrées USB?



J'ai entendu dire qu'il avait une fonction porte gobelet


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On parie ??  tu n'as pas parlé de MBP ... Moi je parie qu'il y aura au moins 1 chose ... l'iSlate pourquoi pas


Ah oui, ménan...
Moi, je n'attends rien...
J'vous r'garde frétiller et agiter votre liquide céphalo-rachidien...


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> J'vous r'garde frétiller et agiter votre liquide céphalo-rachidien...



Ouais, 'fin bon, à ce niveau là, ça m'étonnerait pas que ce soit du Fanta, un truc comme ça...


----------



## kerflous (25 Janvier 2010)

yen aura que pour l'islate moi je dis ^^


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, 'fin bon, à ce niveau là, ça m'étonnerait pas que ce soit du Fanta, un truc comme ça...


Me rappelle plus, là...
C'est gazeux, le Fanta ?!...


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ouais, 'fin bon, à ce niveau là, ça m'étonnerait pas que ce soit du Fanta, un truc comme ça...


De l'Orangina, probablement, il faut secouer le bulbe pour pas qu'il retombe dans les chaussettes...


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

iSocks ?!...


----------



## tazzz (25 Janvier 2010)

Pour lancer un nouveau sujet : à votre avis si les nouveaux mbp sont présentés le 27 (dans deux jours), ils le seront au début au milieu ou à la fin de la keynote??

Moi, si j'étais iPapy, je pencherai plus pour le début histoire de garder le petit nouveau pour la fin...


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Pour lancer un nouveau sujet : à votre avis si les nouveaux mbp sont présentés le 27 (dans deux jours), ils le seront au début au milieu ou à la fin de la keynote??


À H+23mn, 18s et 15 centièmes... :modo:


----------



## dambo (25 Janvier 2010)

tazzz a dit:


> Pour lancer un nouveau sujet : à votre avis si les nouveaux mbp sont présentés le 27 (dans deux jours), ils le seront au début au milieu ou à la fin de la keynote??
> 
> Moi, si j'étais iPapy, je pencherai plus pour le début histoire de garder le petit nouveau pour la fin...



Soit tout à la fin ... soit pas du tout 
Mouhahahha :love:


----------



## tazzz (25 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> À H+23mn, 18s et 15 centièmes... :modo:



T'es vraiment trop fort tirhum!! Comment diable fais-tu pour être si précis??!!

T'as déjà vu la key note? Elle est enregistrée???


:modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:


----------



## tazevil666 (25 Janvier 2010)

bon les copains, tous le monde s'en fout peut etre...

.. mais ca y'est j'ai mon iMac i5 27" :love::love::love: (et sans défaut visiblement...)

bon pu qu'à attendre après demain pour les MBP.

Sinon j'ai entendu une rumeur comme quoi les nouveaux MBP auraient une batterie nucléaire, et pourrait lire les 45 tours grace au mange-disque intégré !! Quel progrès, y sont fort chez Apple


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> bon les copains, tous le monde s'en fout peut etre...


Oui... 



tazevil666 a dit:


> Sinon j'ai entendu une rumeur comme quoi les nouveaux MBP auraient une batterie nucléaire, et pourrait lire les 45 tours grace au mange-disque intégré !! Quel progrès, y sont fort chez Apple


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Sinon j'ai entendu une rumeur comme quoi les nouveaux MBP auraient une batterie nucléaire, et pourrait lire les 45 tours grace au mange-disque intégré !! Quel progrès, y sont fort chez Apple



Ou peut-être bien du Schweppes, tiens...


----------



## zelafont (25 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Sinon j'ai entendu une rumeur comme quoi les nouveaux MBP auraient une batterie nucléaire,
> 
> C'est green peace qui va encor raler :rateau:


----------



## kerflous (25 Janvier 2010)

Plus l'échéance (hypothétique) approche, plus ça craque ici

J'imagine demain..:love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Plus l'échéance (hypothétique) approche, plus ça craque ici
> 
> J'imagine demain..:love::love::love:



Attention à la chute ! Prévoir les coussins autour de la chaise/tabouret/autre.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> iSocks ?!...



Nan, iSucks


----------



## daphone (25 Janvier 2010)

Je vous lis difficilement depuis l'étranger et je dois vous avouez que nombre d'entre vous sont assez lourd ...


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je vous lis difficilement depuis l'étranger et je dois vous avouez que nombre d'entre vous sont assez lourd ...



Vu d'ici, ça va... :style:

Et c'est pas une raison pour conjuguer les infinitifs.


----------



## dambo (25 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je vous lis difficilement depuis l'étranger et je dois vous avouez que nombre d'entre vous sont assez lourd ...



Ouch ... Ca fait mal ça 
C'est vrai qu'au bout d'un moment ça commence à devenir lourd  
Vivement mercredi que le topic reparte sur de bonnes bases !

Seras-tu parmi nous mercredi ?


----------



## Gronounours (25 Janvier 2010)

En plus j'ai maigri :style:


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> En plus j'ai maigri :style:



sale gros


----------



## dambo (25 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> En plus j'ai maigri :style:



Et en quoi cette information capitale nous intéresse t-elle ?


----------



## daphone (25 Janvier 2010)

Oui je rentre demain. Pour l'infinitif, ça m'apprendra a valider un post sans vérifier les délires orthographiques  que m'impose mon iPhone


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Vivement mercredi que le topic reparte sur de bonnes bases !



Oué, t'as raison, on aura droit :

- aux "_ah oh ouiiiiiii, trop fort Apple : je kiffe trop grave, je vais cramer ma CB pour le nouveau MBP i5/blue ray/blablabla_"

- ou aux "_quels nazes chez Apple : y a pas de i5/blue ray/blablabla ; Steve Jobs n'a rien compris, côté PC çà fait longtemps que gnagnagnaaaaa_

- ou enfin "_bon, ben y c'est rien passé, vevement le prochain event_"


Quelles bonnes bases !!!


----------



## rainder (25 Janvier 2010)

Vous y croyez vraiment à la sortie du MBP mercredi ? C'est pas pour jouer les pessimistes, mais rien ne laisse présager une maj... y a peu de rumeur ou de fuite d'après ce que je sais (même si je sais pas grand chose). Après peut être que notre impatience fera des miracle ...


----------



## daphone (25 Janvier 2010)

Je précise quand même avant remarque soit faite, que c'est par hasard que je rentre tout juste pour la keynote.


----------



## tbotw69 (25 Janvier 2010)

De toute façon, les gamins surexcités de ce forum ferait bien de se calmer, parce qu'ils risqueraient d'avoir une mauvaise surprise après demain ... n'oublions pas que cet evenement c'est pour annoncer "une nouvelle création" ; Apple ferait fort si un renouvellement de gamme de MacBook Pro s'intitulerait "nouvelle création".
Donc desexcitez vous, il y a encore beaucoup plus de temps à attendre que 48h ...


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Oui je rentre demain. Pour l'infinitif, ça m'apprendra a valider un post sans vérifier les délires orthographiques  que m'impose mon iPhone



Un qui n'a pas maigri, c'est ton iPhone. Il a l'air d'avoir le dos large.


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> De toute façon, les gamins surexcités de ce forum ferait bien de se calmer, parce qu'ils risqueraient d'avoir une mauvaise surprise après demain ... n'oublions pas que cet evenement c'est pour annoncer "une nouvelle création" ; Apple ferait fort si un renouvellement de gamme de MacBook Pro s'intitulerait "nouvelle création".
> Donc desexcitez vous, il y a encore beaucoup plus de temps à attendre que 48h ...


Ouais...
Et pensez à vous greffer une poche pour la keynote...
Ben oui, z'aurez pas l'temps d'aller pisser ...
Z'allez louper les annonces, sinon !...


----------



## OLALA_! (25 Janvier 2010)

J'ai regardé ça hier soir ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZWFcrl8ciU

Regardez ! Il y a notre Dieu Steve Jobs ! OLALA! Ça y est j'en peux plus de la vie !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Gronounours (25 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> J'ai regardé ça hier soir ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZWFcrl8ciU
> 
> Regardez ! Il y a notre Dieu Steve Jobs ! OLALA! Ça y est j'en peux plus de la vie !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:


Calme toi ma chérie, tu vas encore nous ruiner une culotte


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> J'ai regardé ça hier soir ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZWFcrl8ciU
> 
> Regardez ! Il y a notre Dieu Steve Jobs ! OLALA! Ça y est j'en peux plus de la vie !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Remets-toi, chérie...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Regardez ! Il y a notre Dieu Steve Jobs ! OLALA! Ça y est j'en peux plus de la vie !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Un coup de Baygon vert ?


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Regardez ! Il y a notre Dieu Steve Jobs ! OLALA! Ça y est j'en peux plus de la vie !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Faut changer de fournisseur : je ne sais pas avec quoi il a coupé ta coke, mais çà a l'air dangereux


----------



## divoli (25 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Faut changer de fournisseur : je ne sais pas avec quoi il a coupé ta coke, mais çà a l'air dangereux


L'abus d'Apple spirit est dangereux pour la santé.


----------



## roadkiller (25 Janvier 2010)

T'inquiète paupiette, quand mon pote Steeve partira à la retraite je prendrai sa succession à la tête de la Pomme ... Bon, je me ferais également quelques millions au passage mais ça c'est anecdotique


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Janvier 2010)

roadkiller a dit:


> T'inquiète paupiette, quand mon pote Steeve partira à la retraite je prendrai sa succession à la tête de la Pomme ... Bon, je me ferais également quelques millions au passage mais ça c'est anecdotique



Toi t'as laissé trainer ta paille dans la coke à OLALA!


----------



## hellric (25 Janvier 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Ouah! ce fil est rempli de boulet :affraid:
> Il devrait s'appeler bac a sable!
> 
> En plus de 100 pages tout ce que l'on peu retenir, c'est qu'on ne sait rien, que des nouvequx venu pose les sempiternelles questions dans les mauvais sujet et que l'on a pu assister a des petage de plomb et des sautes d'humeur assez incroyable.
> ...


Pareil !


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2010)

Moa chui foncede.  Vive la tablet ou mon cul je menfous


----------



## xsecretx (25 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> De toute façon, les gamins surexcités de ce forum ferait bien de se calmer, parce qu'ils risqueraient d'avoir une mauvaise surprise après demain ... n'oublions pas que cet evenement c'est pour annoncer "une nouvelle création" ; Apple ferait fort si un renouvellement de gamme de MacBook Pro s'intitulerait "nouvelle création".
> Donc desexcitez vous, il y a encore beaucoup plus de temps à attendre que 48h ...



1) les gamins "feraient" cf bescherelle puisqu'on a rien d'autre à dire...
2) essaie d'argumenter un peu parce qu'à part répter ce que balancent les défaitistes en enlevant les arguments tu ne fais rien... Ah si, tu nous décourages ! Enfin maintenant ma petite crise d'agressivité passée je peux dire que c'est quasi
impossible qu'il n'y ait qu'une annonce dans la keynote et que le mbp ne soit pas renouvelé incessamment sous peu étant donné l'écart entre le
Mb blanc et le mbp 13"...


----------



## jugnin (25 Janvier 2010)

*Nom d'une bourrique cornue
*
Pourrait-on enfin m'expliquer

Qui sont ici les bons, les malotrus

Afin d'enfin me déferrer ?


----------



## Gronounours (25 Janvier 2010)

Facile Jugnain.

Lui par exemple : 



WebOliver a dit:


> Moa chui foncede.  Vive la tablet ou mon cul je menfous



C'est un encOlé. C'est pas moi qui le dit, mais ton coupain lolyang. Et lolyang c'est un mec bien.


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

xsecretx a dit:


> 1) les gamins "feraient" cf bescherelle puisqu'on a rien d'autre à dire...
> 2) essaie d'argumenter un peu parce qu'à part répter ce que balancent les défaitistes en enlevant les arguments tu ne fais rien... Ah si, tu nous décourages ! Enfin maintenant ma petite crise d'agressivité passée je peux dire que c'est quasi
> impossible qu'il n'y ait qu'une annonce dans la keynote et que le mbp ne soit pas renouvelé incessamment sous peu étant donné l'écart entre le
> Mb blanc et le mbp 13"...



+1
1. Si la tablette n'est dispo que dans 2 ou 3 mois, il faudra un produit dispo immédiatement sur le store pour bien terminer le keynote ! Pourquoi pas le MBP.
2. Si le produit dispo est iLife ou iWork ... Le MBP peut être annoncé et dispo mi-février par exemple !
3. Quand tu dis "incessamment sous peu", ça me fait penser au 9 février, pour la MacWorld 

Ca va venir, c'est l'histoire d'une (je l'espère mais j'en suis convaincu) quinzaine de jours tout au plus !


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Janvier 2010)

Oh les bouchés ! Apple n'assistera plus a la macworld... alors arrêtez avec le 9 février et vos prévisions bidons


----------



## SPIDEY (26 Janvier 2010)

Je vous le dit rien avant Avril


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Février trou duc 



.


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2010)

One more thing couche 



xsecretx a dit:


> 1) les gamins "feraient" cf bescherelle puisqu'on n'a rien d'autre à dire...


----------



## xsecretx (26 Janvier 2010)

EUH ouais, je plaide non coupable c'est la faute de mon ipod ! (une fois que j'ai déjà écrit puisqu'on, il me rajoute un "on" et m'enlève le "n" que j'ai oublié de remettre...)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (26 Janvier 2010)

Vive la prise de tête pour des suppositions à la con dont personne n'est sûr. Voila les seul chose que l'on peut dire pour l'instant sur le sujet :


MBP avec des nouveau processeur ça c'est sur et comme Apple ne va pas vers l'arrière en général on risque de voir une évolution vers la gamme arrandale de Intel
Pour ce qui est du GPU là on n'en sait vraiment rien. le seul truc à savoir c'est que apparemment la puce graphique actuelle à savoir 9400M ne serait plus produite donc une nouvelle sur les prochains MBP
la capacité disque dur sera surement augmenter d'origine vu que le prix des disques baisse ...
Une éventuelle option pour voir le jour à savoir l'écran mat 13"
La batterie ne sera pas changée trop jeune et très performante
Le super drive ne sera surement pas non plus changé pour un BR et pas non plus retiré
Et pour la suite c'est à Steve de nous surprendre ...


----------



## carbonyle (26 Janvier 2010)

Pendant ce temps là à Vera Cruz....j'ai pas attendu et je kiffe mon mbp!!


----------



## rexet (26 Janvier 2010)

Vous vous souvenez si, lors des annonces de nouvelles gammes précédentes, les MBP était immédiatement dispo sur le store où s'il fallait compter un délais de livraison ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2010)

çà dépend des annonces : parfois oui, parfois non


----------



## chrismo (26 Janvier 2010)

bonjour, avez vous de nouvelles infos ?sur les macbook


----------



## MacSedik (26 Janvier 2010)

rexet a dit:


> Vous vous souvenez si, lors des annonces de nouvelles gammes précédentes, les MBP était immédiatement dispo sur le store où s'il fallait compter un délais de livraison ?



dernière fois c'était 24h après, car ils ont changé "que" les batteries (et les ports SD card) qui sont devenues inamovibles. 
Mais lors du passage à l'unibody, les délais était plus long, si je me souviens bien 7 à 10 jours. Mais pas autant que les iMacs actuels qui font figure d'exception.


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

chrismo a dit:


> bonjour, avez vous de nouvelles infos ?sur les macbook



Nan.



....


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

Ça y est ! Demain nous allons avoir le droit aux nouvelles machines d'Apple ! Nous l'avons rêvé pendant de longs mois, Steve JOBS l'a fait ! Merci à lui ! Il exhausse tous nos souhaits !

Vraiment, j'ai tellement hâte de voir les nouveaux i5 et le remaniement de la carte graphique dédiée que j'en suis toute frétillante ! Sans parler du disque dur 500 Go par défaut sur les modèles 15" des MBP ! OLALA! Ça valait vraiment le coup d'attendre ! Je suis très heureuse et je voulais remercier toute la communauté MacGeneration de m'avoir soutenue dans ce long périple riche en rebondissements émotionnels très intenses !

Par ailleurs, je compatis avec tous ceux et toutes celles qui ont achetés leur MBP ces 30 derniers jours... Brrr ! Allez courage ! Encore 24h et j'entre en trance ! :hosto:

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> ... et j'entre en trance ! :hosto:



...tran*s*e...

Avec ou sans culotte ?!...


----------



## MacSedik (26 Janvier 2010)

98 message rien que pour en arriver là...


----------



## rexet (26 Janvier 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> dernière fois c'était 24h après, car ils ont changé "que" les batteries (et les ports SD card) qui sont devenues inamovibles.
> Mais lors du passage à l'unibody, les délais était plus long, si je me souviens bien 7 à 10 jours. Mais pas autant que les iMacs actuels qui font figure d'exception.


Merci pour ces souvenirs  !


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...tran*s*e...
> 
> Avec ou sans culotte ?!...



Trance en référence à "Vocal Trance" : comprendra qui pourra !

Sinon, j'aime bien ton dessin mais j'ai des attributs un peu plus raisonnables : une petite poitrine et des fesses, tout comme les cuisses d'ailleurs, moins imposantes (j'ai pas un gros cul quoi).

Sérieusement, j'en peux plus à l'idée de voir les nouveaux MBP annoncés demain !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## carbonyle (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ça y est ! Demain nous allons avoir le droit aux nouvelles machines d'Apple ! Nous l'avons rêvé pendant de longs mois, Steve JOBS l'a fait ! Merci à lui ! Il exhausse tous nos souhaits !
> 
> Vraiment, j'ai tellement hâte de voir les nouveaux i5 et le remaniement de la carte graphique dédiée que j'en suis toute frétillante ! Sans parler du disque dur 500 Go par défaut sur les modèles 15" des MBP ! OLALA! Ça valait vraiment le coup d'attendre ! Je suis très heureuse et je voulais remercier toute la communauté MacGeneration de m'avoir soutenue dans ce long périple riche en rebondissements émotionnels très intenses !
> 
> ...



Et sinon concrètement tu vas en avoir quelle utilisation de ton mbp? Qu'on badine un coup


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Et sinon concrètement tu vas en avoir quelle utilisation de ton mbp? Qu'on badine un coup



Utilisation professionnelles extrêmement mobile : il me faut donc de l'autonomie et de la puissance pour faire fonctionner Maya, la suite Adobe CS4 MC convenablement (beaucoup de rendus en 3D) et quelques autres via //D & XP.

Vivement !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## zelafont (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Trance en référence à "Vocal Trance" : comprendra qui pourra !



ou en référence à ca 
http://cichacki.blog.sfr.fr/radikal/images/2007/05/12/trans.jpg


----------



## Fìx (26 Janvier 2010)

Oh j'suis déçuuuuuuu!!!!  J'étais persuadé que c'était pour faire des strips en live sur le net!!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Utilisation professionnelles extrêmement mobile : il me faut donc de l'autonomie et de la puissance pour faire fonctionner Maya, la suite Adobe CS4 MC convenablement (beaucoup de rendus en 3D) et quelques autres via //D & XP.
> 
> Vivement !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Les macbook font tourner Maya ?    

T'inquiètes pas Fix, les softs d'adobe ils servent à quoi sinon à retoucher les vidéos de strip sur le net ?


----------



## carbonyle (26 Janvier 2010)

Mince, y'aurait presque une raison, qui reste mince :hein:


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5368362 a dit:
			
		

> Les macbook font tourner Maya ?
> 
> T'inquiètes pas Fix, les softs d'adobe ils servent à quoi sinon à retoucher les vidéos de strip sur le net ?



Maya tourne parfaitement sur Mac donc avec les nouveaux i5 et la carte graphique dédiée ce sera du pur bonheur !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h39 ----------




zelafont a dit:


> ou en référence à ca
> http://cichacki.blog.sfr.fr/radikal/images/2007/05/12/trans.jpg



Wouah ! Ça c'est de la référence ! Hahaha !
Allez, racontes nous un peu tes passions et occupations ! On veut tous les détails !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2010)

Et un bon coup de napalm dans ce fil, hein ? même les huitres ont un QI plus élevé


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]bPXVGQnJm0w[/youtube]

Et sans aide de maya ou adobe sur un macbook


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2010)

Merci Num


----------



## kerflous (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ça y est ! Demain nous allons avoir le droit aux nouvelles machines d'Apple ! Nous l'avons rêvé pendant de longs mois, Steve JOBS l'a fait ! Merci à lui ! Il exhausse tous nos souhaits !
> 
> Vraiment, j'ai tellement hâte de voir les nouveaux i5 et le remaniement de la carte graphique dédiée que j'en suis toute frétillante ! Sans parler du disque dur 500 Go par défaut sur les modèles 15" des MBP ! OLALA! Ça valait vraiment le coup d'attendre ! Je suis très heureuse et je voulais remercier toute la communauté MacGeneration de m'avoir soutenue dans ce long périple riche en rebondissements émotionnels très intenses !
> 
> ...



c'est une blague c'est pas possible:rateau:

Et si demain rien n'est présenté niveau MBP? t'as tes stocks de prozac ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Janvier 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Pour ce qui est du Firewire, je ne trouve pas personnellement qu'il soit indispensable; à plus forte raison, lorsque l'on possède une autre machine Apple qui en est pourvu (les hypothétiques montages vidéos se feraient alors sur cette machine).


Moi je le trouve indispensable, car déjà je vais me débarrasser de mon imac donc mon MBP sera ma seule machine, et de plus le FW pour des disques externes, je ne me vois pas stocker des tas de trucs sur des disques externes en USB, je veux du FW ^^


----------



## gaara_sensei (26 Janvier 2010)

bon je reviens sur le forum,

j'ai passé une journée avec Win 7... quel bordel, c'est vista ... tout simplement, après il y a plein de truc que je pige pas dessus depuis que je me suis mis a l'imac.
par contre j'ai vu sur clubic qu'il y a un logiciel qu'on peut telecharger nous permettant d'avoir un dock sur win 7 ... interessant.

donc je pense vraiment attendre le nouveaux MBP prendre le premier prx puix ensuite acheter un pc pour starcraft 2 a 600 euros.

puis OLALALALA je pense qu'il faut que tu t'achete un defibrilateur car tu vas avoir une syncope quand tu vas t'apercevoir que les MBP ne seront anoncé que le 6 février pendant le macworld. lol demain c'est ITABLET qui va avoir sa soirée ...

sinon une chose, peux t ton changé de carte graphique sur un imac ???

dernière chose... quel est le logiciel le plus indispensble sur un Mac.

désolé pour mon come back ...


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Janvier 2010)

Je ne suis pas d'accord pour Windows 7.
Bon c'est windows, je n'aime pas windows, par rapport à OS X, cela va de soi.

Mais microsoft a fait un très bon travail avec son Windows 7, qui est un très bon OS. J'ai utilisé la version 64 bits.

Entre vista 32 et W7 64, y a pas photo. W7 reconnaît mieux les périphériques, est plus rapide, plus ergonomique, plus joli aussi.

Quand je jouais à Aion, sous Vista je plantais dans la capitale à chaque fois. Sous W7 pas de souci.

Donc c'est sûr, ça ne vaut pas un OS X, mais ça reste un très bon OS quand même...


----------



## roadkiller (26 Janvier 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> bon je reviens sur le forum,
> puis OLALALALA je pense qu'il faut que tu t'achete un defibrilateur car tu vas avoir une syncope quand tu vas t'apercevoir que les MBP ne seront anoncé que le 6 février pendant le macworld. lol demain c'est ITABLET qui va avoir sa soirée ...



Il se passera rien en février, Apple ne viens pas à la Macworld donc soit c'est demain soit c'est jamais et la Pomme aura complétement raté le départ des i5 mobile...




gaara_sensei a dit:


> sinon une chose, peux t ton changé de carte graphique sur un imac ???



Techniquement parlant ça doit être faisable mais d'une chianli pas possible... 

Déjà pcq c'est du format MXM donc occasion oblige et deuxièmement pcq il faut trouver une carte avec un TDP égal ou inférieur au modèle en place (et aussi une conso similaire).


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ça y est ! Demain nous allons avoir le droit aux nouvelles machines d'Apple ! Nous l'avons rêvé pendant de longs mois, Steve JOBS l'a fait ! Merci à lui ! Il exhausse tous nos souhaits !
> 
> Vraiment, j'ai tellement hâte de voir les nouveaux i5 et le remaniement de la carte graphique dédiée que j'en suis toute frétillante ! Sans parler du disque dur 500 Go par défaut sur les modèles 15" des MBP ! OLALA! Ça valait vraiment le coup d'attendre ! Je suis très heureuse et je voulais remercier toute la communauté MacGeneration de m'avoir soutenue dans ce long périple riche en rebondissements émotionnels très intenses !
> 
> ...



Attention tout de même à ne pas placer trop d'espoir dans le keynote de demain
Si comme toi, j'espère de tout coeur que les MBP seront mis à jour, rien n'est cependant moins sure. :hein:

Il faudrait pas que tu tombes en crise si il n'y a aucune annonce pour nous demain :rateau:

(Je préfère pas imaginer l'état du topic demain si il n'y a pas d'annonce)


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Janvier 2010)

Ca fait bizarre de penser que la Macworld, donc dédié au Mac, sera dorénavant sans Apple. Il y a une raison à ça ?

Et donc bon... quel est l'avenir de cette Macworld, si le big boss la délaisse ?


----------



## aquafafa (26 Janvier 2010)

Si APPLE n'est plus à la "MACWORLD" je pense pas que les macbook pro y soient présentés donc soit ils le seront demain à la keynote , soit dans les prochaines semaines en discretos sur le store.


----------



## tbotw69 (26 Janvier 2010)

Rah non mais quelle bande de comiques ... plutôt que de corriger les fautes d'orthographes, essayez d'ouvrier un peu les yeux (je sais, c'est dur la vie) ; demain, c'est une tablette qui sort, un nouveau produit quoi.

Je ne suis pas défaitiste, j'attends également la sortie de nouveaux MBP, mais là faut être réaliste, ça sera pas demain, donc autant vous calmer tout de suite parce que de toute manière c'est pas en s'excitant sur ce forum que ça fera sortir ces MBP plus vite.

L'age mental en quand même en déclin chez certains utilisateurs ou futurs utilisateurs, ça fait peur


----------



## aquafafa (26 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Rah non mais quelle bande de comiques ... plutôt que de corriger les fautes d'orthographes, essayez d'ouvrier un peu les yeux (je sais, c'est dur la vie) ; demain, c'est une tablette qui sort, un nouveau produit quoi.
> 
> Je ne suis pas défaitiste, j'attends également la sortie de nouveaux MBP, mais là faut être réaliste, ça sera pas demain, donc autant vous calmer tout de suite parce que de toute manière c'est pas en s'excitant sur ce forum que ça fera sortir ces MBP plus vite.
> 
> L'age mental en quand même en déclin chez certains utilisateurs ou futurs utilisateurs, ça fait peur



je pense pas qu'ils sortent qu'un seul produit moi. Demain il est sur qu'ils vont présenter la tablette mais etant donné quelle ne sera sans doute pas commercialisé avant quelques mois il faudra bien qu'ils sortent un produit commercialisé desuite, et pourquoi pas de macbook pro ? 

qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Rah non mais quelle bande de comiques ... plutôt que de corriger les fautes d'orthographes, essayez d'ouvrier un peu les yeux (je sais, c'est dur la vie) ; demain, c'est une tablette qui sort, un nouveau produit quoi.
> 
> Je ne suis pas défaitiste, j'attends également la sortie de nouveaux MBP, mais là faut être réaliste, ça sera pas demain, donc autant vous calmer tout de suite parce que de toute manière c'est pas en s'excitant sur ce forum que ça fera sortir ces MBP plus vite.
> 
> L'age mental en quand même en déclin chez certains utilisateurs ou futurs utilisateurs, ça fait peur



Toi, tu as un gros balai bien profond dans les fesses... Détends toi c'est un endroit de détente ici ! Surtout sur ce message d'ailleurs ! Tiens, prends une chaise et assieds toi mon grand ! Tout va bien ! Respires !

J'ai noté tous les noms des pessimistes, des défaitistes et des perdants qui n'y croient pas ! Je vais tous vous pourrir dès demain ! Et ne me parlez pas de réalisme, vous êtes tout aussi réaliste que moi qui y croit dur comme fer. Vous allez déguster !

Et si c'est moi qui me trompe, alors je saute par la fenêtre.

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## tbotw69 (26 Janvier 2010)

Pourtant l'invitation est claire : venez découvrir notre nouvelle création. Donc à mon avis, il n'y aura qu'une seule chose.

Une autre bonne raison que d'un point de vue marketing, multiplier les annonces n'est pas "vendeur". Annoncer un renouvellement de MBP en même temps que la tablette risquerait d'amoindrir l'impact de l'annonce des deux produits ; Apple est trop malin pour faire ça.

Donc ça sera tablette puis plus tard, MBP ou autre mise à jour afin de maintenir le suspens et d'entretenir l'attente. J'ai cru à un moment que ce pouvait être les MBP les nouveaux produits mais la déception serait telle autour de la tablette que Steve Jobs aurait prévénu avant si ce n'était pas le cas (sinon ça aurait fait catastrophe marketing).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Et si c'est moi qui me trompe, alors je saute par la fenêtre.
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



J'espère que tu habites au vingt-sixième étage. Et n'oublie pas, l'important ce n'est pas la chute, c'est l'atterrissage.


----------



## tbotw69 (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Toi, tu as un gros balai bien profond dans les fesses... Détends toi c'est un endroit de détente ici ! Surtout sur ce message d'ailleurs ! Tiens, prends une chaise et assieds toi mon grand ! Tout va bien ! Respires !
> 
> J'ai noté tous les noms des pessimistes, des défaitistes et des perdants qui n'y croient pas ! Je vais tous vous pourrir dès demain ! Et ne me parlez pas de réalisme, vous êtes tout aussi réaliste que moi qui y croit dur comme fer. Vous allez déguster !
> 
> ...


Merci de tes conseils avisés, j'en prends note. De toute manière, on entendra plus parler de toi demain apparemment ...


----------



## jugnin (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Toi, tu as un gros balai bien profond dans les fesses... Détends toi c'est un endroit de détente ici ! Surtout sur ce message d'ailleurs ! Tiens, prends une chaise et assieds toi mon grand ! Tout va bien ! Respires !
> 
> J'ai noté tous les noms des pessimistes, des défaitistes et des perdants qui n'y croient pas ! Je vais tous vous pourrir dès demain ! Et ne me parlez pas de réalisme, vous êtes tout aussi réaliste que moi qui y croit dur comme fer. Vous allez déguster !
> 
> ...



'z'y, j'suis sûr que tu es au rez-de-chaussée...


----------



## tazevil666 (26 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord pour Windows 7.
> Bon c'est windows, je n'aime pas windows, par rapport à OS X, cela va de soi.
> 
> Mais microsoft a fait un très bon travail avec son Windows 7, qui est un très bon OS. J'ai utilisé la version 64 bits.
> ...



+1 Windows Seven ne vaut certes pas OSX, mais cela reste un très bon OS !

En tout cas j'apprécie la redécouverte d'OSX SN depuis hier sur mon nouveau 27" i5 !
C'est vrai que c'est quand même top OSX 

Sinon pour demain chacun y va de son petit commentaire... mais entre nous personnes n'en sait rien concernant ce qui va se passer demain ! Apple et surtout Steeve est le roi de la suprise, souvent bonne... parfois mauvaise ! Allez plus qu'un jour 

C'est bien à 19h heure française la keynote ?


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Pourtant l'invitation est claire : venez découvrir notre nouvelle création. Donc à mon avis, il n'y aura qu'une seule chose.
> 
> Une autre bonne raison que d'un point de vue marketing, multiplier les annonces n'est pas "vendeur". Annoncer un renouvellement de MBP en même temps que la tablette risquerait d'amoindrir l'impact de l'annonce des deux produits ; Apple est trop malin pour faire ça.
> 
> Donc ça sera tablette puis plus tard, MBP ou autre mise à jour afin de maintenir le suspens et d'entretenir l'attente. J'ai cru à un moment que ce pouvait être les MBP les nouveaux produits mais la déception serait telle autour de la tablette que Steve Jobs aurait prévénu avant si ce n'était pas le cas (sinon ça aurait fait catastrophe marketing).



Ah bon ? Sauf qu'Apple l'a déjà fait ! Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne recommencerait pas ... Il n'y a qu'à voir la MAJ en juin dernier, c'était le petit plus de la conférence !!

Et puis rester sur un produit qui ne sortira que dans un ou deux mois (la tablette), ce n'est pas très bon non plus !

Je suis du même avis qu'aquafafa, il y a aura bel et bien plusieurs présentations de produits demain ! Peut-être pas les MBP ... mais cela peut aussi être iPhone v4, iPhone OS 4, iWork, iLife ... bref nous verrons bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> Et si c'est moi qui me trompe, alors je saute par la fenêtre.
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Mais nan reste avec nous 

Ils vont bien finir par arriver ces book pro


----------



## tbotw69 (26 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Apple et surtout Steeve est le roi de la suprise, souvent bonne... parfois mauvaise ! Allez plus qu'un jour


C'est du marketing ; c'est tellement gros qu'il ne sortira qu'un truc ... Apple ne risquerait pas de lâcher d'un coup autant de nouveautés, le trou serait trop gros et la décompression consommatrice aussi 



tazevil666 a dit:


> C'est bien à 19h heure française la keynote ?


Oui c'est bien 19h.


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> C'est du marketing ; c'est tellement gros qu'il ne sortira qu'un truc ... Apple ne risquerait pas de lâcher d'un coup autant de nouveautés, le trou serait trop gros et la décompression consommatrice aussi



Pour ils ont bien sortis en même temps (et sans keynote), plusieurs nouveaux modèles d'iMac (avec changement de design et de format), un MacBook Blanc unibody (avec changement de design) et un nouveau MacMini dont un MacMini server ....

Ca fait beaucoup de nouveautés d'un coup, elles auraient toutes méritées une présentation mais ça ne les a pas dérangé


----------



## aquafafa (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah bon ? Sauf qu'Apple l'a déjà fait ! Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi elle ne recommencerait pas ... Il n'y a qu'à voir la MAJ en juin dernier, c'était le petit plus de la conférence !!
> 
> Et puis rester sur un produit qui ne sortira que dans un ou deux mois (la tablette), ce n'est pas très bon non plus !
> 
> Je suis du même avis qu'aquafafa, il y a aura bel et bien plusieurs présentations de produits demain ! Peut-être pas les MBP ... mais cela peut aussi être iPhone v4, iPhone OS 4, iWork, iLife ... bref nous verrons bien.




oui je suis d'accord avec toi, si c'est pas le macbook pro qui accompagnera la tablette ce sera autre chose mais bon je croise quand meme les doigts pour ce dernier DAMBO.


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> ...blablabla...
> 
> 
> Oui c'est bien 19h.


On sait donc à quelle heure les forums vont ramer...
Et l'ouverture d'un fil "keynote" avec moults commentaires désappointés (ou pas), avec 3 post/seconde de gens complètements frénétiques....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'espère que la nouveauté sera un iPod Suppo, depuis le temps    

[youtube]MHdMml2fQKg[/youtube]


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! J'adore !
Ça s'achète ce truc !? Si j'en prends un de suite !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> OLALA! J'adore !
> Ça s'achète ce truc !? Si j'en prends un de suite !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



C'est ce qui sera dévoilé demain, mais tu ne pourras pas en acheter un parce que tu seras à la morgue ou pire, à l'hôpital.


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5368711 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui sera dévoilé demain, mais tu ne pourras pas en acheter un parce que tu seras à la morgue ou pire, à l'hôpital.



Toi, tu sais parler aux femmes ! Bravo.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Toi, tu sais parler aux femmes ! Bravo.



Quand est-ce que j'ai parlé à une femme ?


----------



## tbotw69 (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ca fait beaucoup de nouveautés d'un coup, elles auraient toutes méritées une présentation mais ça ne les a pas dérangé


C'était pas des nouveautés au sens propre du terme : un renouvellement de gamme n'est pareil du tout qu'un nouveau produit ; une annonce groupée pour un renouvellement, c'est tout à fait crédible et ça ne pose aucun problème.
Mais dans le cas d'un nouveau produit, toute la promotion est à faire et là, le besoin est aussi à créer parce que franchement, j'ai du mal à voir à quoi va servir cette table et en quoi c'est mieux qu'en PC ou pourquoi ce sera mieux (mais je laisse Steve me convaincre demain).

Donc certes j'en sais pas plus que vous ; mais moi, dans la tête de Steve Jobs, je ne présenterai pas le renouvellement de ma gamme de MBP ni du reste (apparemment peut être aussi du logiciel & d'autres updates ?). C'est stratégique. Apple l'est, Apple le restera.

Armez vous de patience (parce que je suis bien d'accord que ça se rapproche quand même xD)


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> C'était pas des nouveautés au sens propre du terme : un renouvellement de gamme n'est pareil du tout qu'un nouveau produit ; une annonce groupée pour un renouvellement, c'est tout à fait crédible et ça ne pose aucun problème.
> Mais dans le cas d'un nouveau produit, toute la promotion est à faire et là, le besoin est aussi à créer parce que franchement, j'ai du mal à voir à quoi va servir cette table et en quoi c'est mieux qu'en PC ou pourquoi ce sera mieux (mais je laisse Steve me convaincre demain).
> 
> Donc certes j'en sais pas plus que vous ; mais moi, dans la tête de Steve Jobs, je ne présenterai pas le renouvellement de ma gamme de MBP ni du reste (apparemment peut être aussi du logiciel & d'autres updates ?). C'est stratégique. Apple l'est, Apple le restera.
> ...



Ca a du sens, j'espère simplement que tu as tord 

Ils s'agissait tout de même pour les iMac et MacBook, de modifications de design, ce n'est pas rien ! Pour les MBP cela ne devrait pas se produire. Alors une simple MAJ ... pourquoi pas 

Nos deux avis sont tout deux discutables. Si l'intérêt pour Apple est de braquer la lumière sur la tablette (au passage je n'en perçois pas encore l'utilité non plus), alors le MBP ne sera pas de la partie. Mais laisser les gens avec leur carte bleue sans leur proposer quelque chose de nouveau le 27 m'étonnerait également de la part d'Apple, il y a des sous à faire 

Du genre "Apple a présenté sa révolutionnaire tablette, disponible début mai ... mais vous pouvez toujours acheter le nouveau MBP qui vient d'être mis à jour si vous voulez dépenser des sous"


----------



## kerflous (26 Janvier 2010)

> Du genre "Apple a présenté sa révolutionnaire tablette, disponible début mai ... mais vous pouvez toujours acheter le nouveau MBP qui vient d'être mis à jour si vous voulez dépenser des sous



J'ose espérer que ça sera le cas.

Sinon il perdra un switcheur potentiel


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Sinon il perdra un switcheur potentiel



Je crois qu'il s'en fout


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> J'ose espérer que ça sera le cas.
> 
> Sinon il perdra un switcheur potentiel



Mais non mais non, ça va venir !  Tiens bon ! 
A mon avis la MAJ est imminente et un achat précipité risque de provoquer des remords


----------



## kerflous (26 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5368823 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il s'en fout



i know :love:

Dambo, je sais

Mais mon Asus est définitivement en train de me lâcher, et il a un cousin avec lecteur blou raie et cie qui me fait sérieusement de l'oeil pour moins cher q'un MBP 13" basique:love::love:

Allez on y croit pour demain


----------



## tbotw69 (26 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Mais mon Asus est définitivement en train de me lâcher, et il a un cousin avec lecteur blou raie et cie qui me fait sérieusement de l'oeil pour moins cher q'un MBP 13" basique:love::love:


Patience : à mon avis, il est en train de te lâcher beaucoup plus psychologiquement que matériellement 

J'espère aussi beaucoup que ça va sortir mais dans le fond, je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions (ça évite la déception)


----------



## Rezv@n (26 Janvier 2010)

Il y avait eu d'autres annonces à la présentation de l'iPhone ou il n'y avait eu que ça ?


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Il y avait eu d'autres annonces à la présentation de l'iPhone ou il n'y avait eu que ça ?



Ca remonte à loin tout ça :rose: Je ne sais pas trop ... mais il me semble qu'il n'y avait aussi eu l'annonce des iPod touch ! Après je peux me tromper (forte probabilité) :rateau:


----------



## tazevil666 (26 Janvier 2010)

Allez le décompte est lancé !!!

H-24 !!! Dire qu'à cause de la keynote je vais rater le juste prix !!!
Ch'trop dèg :mouais:


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Il y avait eu d'autres annonces à la présentation de l'iPhone ou il n'y avait eu que ça ?



Après une petite recherche, l'Apple TV avait été présenté en même temps !
2 produits pour le prix d'un ...


----------



## tbotw69 (26 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Il y avait eu d'autres annonces à la présentation de l'iPhone ou il n'y avait eu que ça ?


C'est effectivement la bonne question à se poser vu que c'était du vrai nouveau ... en faisant une petite recherche rapide, j'ai trouvé ça ;
http://argent.canoe.ca/lca/infos/etatsunis/archives/2005/09/20050908-071608.html
Visiblement, le iPod nano avait été annoncé à la même occasion. Rien sur des updates 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

Quelqu'un sait si cette keynote est rediffusée sur le web en direct ? :rateau:


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Allez le décompte est lancé !!!
> 
> H-24 !!! Dire qu'à cause de la keynote je vais rater le juste prix !!!
> Ch'trop dèg :mouais:



:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe: ENORME 
Ben moi c'est pire ! Je serai ptete sur la route ! 
Ou alors soirée avec mon amoureuse, alors pas question de passer mon temps sur MacG :rateau:
Je vous rejoindrai jeudi matin ou mercredi en soirée pour parler de tout ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------




tbotw69 a dit:


> C'est effectivement la bonne question à se poser vu que c'était du vrai nouveau ... en faisant une petite recherche rapide, j'ai trouvé ça ;
> http://argent.canoe.ca/lca/infos/etatsunis/archives/2005/09/20050908-071608.html
> Visiblement, le iPod nano avait été annoncé à la même occasion. Rien sur des updates
> 
> ...


Pour le 1er Iphone, c'est l'Apple TV qui avait été présenté en même temps  (et rien ne laissait présager un nouveau produit !) Alors une simple MAJ... c'est tout à fait possible


----------



## tbotw69 (26 Janvier 2010)

Pour voir ça en direct, CNET a l'air d'avoir mis en place une retransmission :
http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/keynote-apple-tablette-ipad-islate-itab-iscreen-39712464.htm


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Pour voir ça en direct, CNET a l'air d'avoir mis en place une retransmission :
> http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/keynote-apple-tablette-ipad-islate-itab-iscreen-39712464.htm


Rien ne dit que CNET propose une retransmission vidéo sur cette page ! Ca m'étonnerait beaucoup ... ça ne se produit jamais.
En règle générale il faut réactualiser toutes les minutes une page pour suivre "en direct" les annonces. Je pense que c'est ce type de page que CNET mettra demain à disposition des internautes. Un peu dans le même genre que ce que fait MacG, MacBidouille ou Mac4ever.


----------



## aquafafa (26 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait si cette keynote est rediffusée sur le web en direct ? :rateau:




voila ! http://www.welovemac.net/

et aussi http://www.macplus.net/magplus/chronique-51357-special-event-la-totale-sur-macplus

apparemment retranscription video et sms


----------



## tazzz (26 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'ai en exclusivité le renouvellement total de la gamme mbp!!

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7toqh_peter-serafinowicz-mactini-parodie_fun

Bon, je sais, c'est pas tout neuf mais ça me fais toujours autant rire...


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

A la veille du keynote, voici un petit récapitulatif concernant les MAJ de MBP :

- La gamme actuelle date du *8 juin 2009*, on en est donc à *232 jours (7.6 mois)* depuis la dernière MAJ (source consomac)

- En moyenne (j'exclue la première MAJ des MBP, passage du PowerPc au processeur intel), le MBP est mis à jour tous les *244 jours*

On peut donc envisager une MAJ imminente ! Peut-être pas lors de ce keynote, mais dans les 10/20 prochains jours.

Pour information, le plus grand nombre de jours séparant deux MAJ (hors changement PPC->Intel), est de *266 jours*, le plus petit de *224 jours*.

Voilà pour les chiffres.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h47 ----------




aquafafa a dit:


> voila ! http://www.welovemac.net/
> 
> et aussi http://www.macplus.net/magplus/chronique-51357-special-event-la-totale-sur-macplus
> 
> apparemment retranscription video et sms



Vidéo ? très intéressant. Je vais regarder ça de plus prêt


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

Ton avatar est magnifique Damien !
En plus dans deux mois je serai dans le coin de Rennes !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## aquafafa (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> A la veille du keynote, voici un petit récapitulatif concernant les MAJ de MBP :
> 
> - La gamme actuelle date du *8 juin 2009*, on en est donc à *232 jours (7.6 mois)* depuis la dernière MAJ (source consomac)
> 
> ...



superbe récapitulatif !


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Voilà pour les chiffres.



Concernant le top 3 du nombre de posts sur ce topic, actuellement:
- Dambo: avec 167 posts. 
- Tazevil666: avec 138 posts.
- Et un belle remontée du petit etienne000, 15 ans et toutes ses dents, avec 128 posts.

Des petits jeunes bien motivés, donc.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Ouais , je suis 3ème , youpi !

.

Sinon , c'est demain les MacBook Pro , sinon , ca va faire comme chez france telecom .


----------



## tehmeow (26 Janvier 2010)

Pour la petite info: quelqu'un a fait remarquer sur un autre forum que la disponibilite des MBP sur le site de la FNAC est pour certains modeles "Sous reserve de disponibilite"

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/sh50270/MacBook-iMac/Ordinateur-portable


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

C'est l'Apple Store qui compte.
M'enfin , ma fnac bradait ses MacBook Pro de présentation alors , qui sait ?


----------



## Fìx (26 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est l'Apple Store qui compte.
> M'enfin , ma fnac bradait ses MacBook Pro de présentation alors , qui sait ?



Mouais...... pas sûr que les gens de la FNAC soient tenus dans le secret le plus total (et surtout, qu'ils soient tous capable de s'y tenir!)...  C'qui veut dire que si ils savaient quelque chose, vu le nombre de FNAC et de vendeurs dans chacunes d'elles, y'aurait bien eu une fuite dont on aurait eu vent non?!


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est l'Apple Store qui compte.
> M'enfin , ma fnac bradait ses MacBook Pro de présentation alors , qui sait ?


Je crois qu'on est tellement pressé qu'on prendrait n'importe quel petit signe comme révélateur d'une MAJ demain :rateau:
Nous serons très bientôt fixé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

Oui .
Par contre , mon apr se fait toujours livrer .


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant le top 3 du nombre de posts sur ce topic, actuellement:
> - Dambo: avec 167 posts.
> - Tazevil666: avec 138 posts.
> - Et un belle remontée du petit etienne000, 15 ans et toutes ses dents, avec 128 posts.
> ...



J'ai surtout hâte de changer mon MB qui commence vraiment à tomber en morceau 
Le doute est par contre toujours là : 13" ou 15" ? 
J'espère un changement de résolution (optionnel pourquoi pas) sur le 15", sinon je pense que je prendrais 13, le gain en taille d'écran n'étant pas énorme comparé à la différence de prix si le 15 reste en 1440x900 (pour un utilisateur qui comme moi n'a pas besoin d'une grosse carte graphique)


----------



## tehmeow (26 Janvier 2010)

"I work at a major US electronics retailer, with a blue and yellow color scheme...

The regional warehouses have sent their entire supply of MBP's out to the stores. So the stores have a good supply, but the warehouse inventory for MBP's are zero... this is unusual supply, unless they want to blow out the inventory of a certain product.

I think we will see an update this week... if not today, maybe a silent update before the end of the month"

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=668803&page=175

Pour ceux qui sechent/ont seche leurs cours d'anglais, ce type raconte qu'il travail pour l'equivalent de la FNAC aux US et que actuellement ils n'ont plus aucun MBP en stock. Ils ont tous ete envoye a des magasins/*succursales. Chose qui est inhabituelle et qui selon lui indiquerait un MAJ avin la fin du mois....*


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui .
> Par contre , mon apr se fait toujours livrer .



Chut Chut :rateau:
Viens pas nous démoraliser le 26 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------




tehmeow a dit:


> "I work at a major US electronics retailer, with a blue and yellow color scheme...
> 
> The regional warehouses have sent their entire supply of MBP's out to the stores. So the stores have a good supply, but the warehouse inventory for MBP's are zero... this is unusual supply, unless they want to blow out the inventory of a certain product.
> 
> ...


Si il parle du mois de janvier, c'est forcément pour le 27 ! Très peu de chance que ça se fasse comme ça un vendredi ou un lundi :rateau:
Sinon moi je vois bien une MAJ courant février (2 ou 3ème semaine) ... donc avant mars de toute façon !


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

tehmeow a dit:


> "I work at a major US electronics retailer, with a blue and yellow color scheme...
> 
> The regional warehouses have sent their entire supply of MBP's out to the stores. So the stores have a good supply, but the warehouse inventory for MBP's are zero... this is unusual supply, unless they want to blow out the inventory of a certain product.
> 
> ...



Et certains osaient encore se moquer de moi !
OLALA! J'avais encore raison ! Demain vous allez le voir noir sur blanc devant vos petits yeux !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## tehmeow (26 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Mouais...... pas sûr que les gens de la FNAC soient tenus dans le secret le plus total (et surtout, qu'ils soient tous capable de s'y tenir!)...  C'qui veut dire que si ils savaient quelque chose, vu le nombre de FNAC et de vendeurs dans chacunes d'elles, y'aurait bien eu une fuite dont on aurait eu vent non?!



Rien a voir... les gens qui travaillent a la fnac ou les vendeurs sont des types comme toi et moi qui font "que" vendre les produits qu'ont leur dit de vendre. La on parle de probleme de stock de la fnac... or ceux ci ne sont en aucun cas controle par les magasins et encore moins les vendeurs. La personne succeptible de savoir est celle chargee de reguler les stocks et il semblerait que les stock de la FNAC en MBP ne soit au beau fixe. Apres, ceux impliques et qui peuvent avoir des informations sur une MAJ doivent se compter sur les doigts d'une main...


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

Tout au plus il y a, juste avant des révisions, des nouvelles références qui apparaissent dans le système informatique des grandes enseignes, et les vendeurs l'apprennent. Alors que là, rien du tout (du moins je n'ai rien lu de tel).


----------



## Rezv@n (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Après une petite recherche, l'Apple TV avait été présenté en même temps !
> 2 produits pour le prix d'un ...



Donc ça prouve qu'Apple ne présentera pas forcement que l'iSlate / iTab.  Ca ferait quand même un peu vide une Keynote avec seulement un produit. Mais comme d'autres, je ne pense pas que ce sera forcement les MacBook Pros qui seront annoncés. Ca peut très bien être iLife'10 ou iPhone OS 4.0. Même si je veux évidemment des nouveaux MBP !


----------



## tehmeow (26 Janvier 2010)

"The (shortened) announcement would be like:

Here's our new tablet!  You can't have it until April(ish)
Here's our new MBP's with Arrandale! You can't have them till the end of Feb
Here's iLife 2010!  You can have that now, but we think you should wait for the new MBP's.....
Here's our new iPhone OS! You can't have that either!!

Thanks for coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> A la veille du keynote, voici un petit récapitulatif concernant les MAJ de MBP :
> 
> - La gamme actuelle date du *8 juin 2009*, on en est donc à *232 jours (7.6 mois)* depuis la dernière MAJ (source consomac)
> 
> ...


Et sur la migration de la blonde à n'oeils de verres, fesses plates mais gros seins, en période de solstice d'hiver....
T'as des statistiques ?! ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Concernant le top 3 du nombre de posts sur ce topic, actuellement:
> - Dambo: avec 167 posts.
> - Tazevil666: avec 138 posts.
> - Et un belle remontée du petit etienne000, 15 ans et toutes ses dents, avec 128 posts.
> ...


Avec des synapses bien défaillants...


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et sur la migration de la blonde à n'oeils de verres, fesses plates mais gros seins, en période de solstice d'hiver....
> T'as des statistiques ?! ...



Il en existe oui, et il paraît même selon cette même étude statistique que certaines d'entre elles rodent sur ce forum... OLALA j'en dit trop, je me tais :love:


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

En tous cas demain, dès 18h30 il ne faudra pas me déranger ! Je regarderai en live !

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
:love: http://www.cups-corp.fr/ :love:
:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> En tous cas demain, dès 18h30 il ne faudra pas me déranger ! Je regarderai en live !


Juste une question...
"tite-Patate", c'est toi ?!... 
(un blog avec des dessins ?!)


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

La puce graphique des i3 et i5 pas si mauvaise que cela.


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Juste une question...
> "tite-Patate", c'est toi ?!...
> (un blog avec des dessins ?!)



Non. Je crois qu'il y a erreur sur la personne.

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## xao85 (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> La puce graphique des i3 et i5 pas si mauvaise que cela.



"La décision du fondeur de Santa Clara de ne pas accorder à NVidia une licence pour l'utilisation de ses puces graphiques avec les Core i3 et i5 lui évitera d'avoir toute concurrence  et c'est bien précisément sur ce point qu'Apple semble discuter, elle qui n'aime pas qu'on lui force la main" 

Vivement qu'ils se prennent une bonne amende pour abus de position dominante.


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Il en existe oui, et il paraît même selon cette même étude statistique que certaines d'entre elles rodent sur ce forum... OLALA j'en dit trop, je me tais :love:


Toi, tu ferais mieux de retourner sur la news consacrée au nouveaux processeurs, je crains que ton ironie ait mal été comprise là-bas.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Toi, tu ferais mieux de retourner sur la news consacrée au nouveaux processeurs, je crains que ton ironie ait mal été comprise là-bas.



 Oui ils l'ont tous pris au premier degrès... Pas d'humour que veux-tu


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et sur la migration de la blonde à n'oeils de verres, fesses plates mais gros seins, en période de solstice d'hiver....
> T'as des statistiques ?! ...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h23 ----------
> ...



Ecoute, j'essaie d'apporter des éléments supplémentaires à la discussion. :mouais:
Après on vient nous dire que le topic est pourri ! Mais il l'est par vos commentaires, sais surement pas par les commentaires de ceux qui attendent le MBP (Tazevil, MacSedik, Aquafafa et autres).
Alors pour ceux qui n'attendent pas les MBP, inutile de venir lâcher des messages qui ne servent à rien pour ensuite dire qu'on a un problème ! 

Merci donc de participer au débat sans parler de fesses plates et de gros seins  
Nous ne sommes pas dans la section bar ici


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui ils l'ont tous pris au premier degrès... Pas d'humour que veux-tu



Ouep, tu t'en prends plein la tronche...


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep, tu t'en prends plein la tronche...



Ah oui tiens ça casse sévère là bas, pauvre HAL :rateau:


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Alors pour ceux qui n'attendent pas les MBP, inutile de venir lâcher des messages qui ne servent à rien pour ensuite dire qu'on a un problème !



Dis-lui que ses dessins sont à chier, ça va lui faire plaisir.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah oui tiens ça casse sévère là bas, pauvre HAL :rateau:



Ca casse comme toujours, ce qui fait le charme des news de MacGe :love:
Mais on est bien mieux au chaud dans le forum, ici tout est paix et tranquilité... 



			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, tu t'en prends plein la tronche...



Oui mes deux posts ont eu l'effet d'une bombe, et ton pote indycroft en est la première victime  :love:


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Dis-lui que ses dessins sont à chier, ça va lui faire plaisir.



Je n'irai pas jusque là parce qu'aime bien les regarder moi ses dessins


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui mes deux posts ont eu l'effet d'une bombe, et ton pote indycroft en est la première victime  :love:


Ouep, il t'avait quand même traité de "raclure de fond de bidet". 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h37 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Je n'irai pas jusque là parce qu'aime bien les regarder moi ses dessins


Tu es bien le premier, alors...


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ecoute, j'essaie d'apporter des éléments supplémentaires à la discussion. :mouais:
> Après on vient nous dire que le topic est pourri ! Mais il l'est par vos commentaires, sais surement pas par les commentaires de ceux qui attendent le MBP (Tazevil, MacSedik, Aquafafa et autres).
> Alors pour ceux qui n'attendent pas les MBP, inutile de venir lâcher des messages qui ne servent à rien pour ensuite dire qu'on a un problème !
> 
> ...


Z'êtes trop mignons, si, si !...  :love:


----------



## OLALA_! (26 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ca casse comme toujours, ce qui fait le charme des news de MacGe :love:
> Mais on est bien mieux au chaud dans le forum, ici tout est paix et tranquilité...



Moi j'aime beaucoup la barbe sur ton avatar. Si tu ressembles un peu à ça, alors je t'autorise à me faire un petit câlin avant de dormir... pour te réconforter. Bon et puis ça me ferait un peu plaisir aussi.

Voilà, je file au lit et je rends la parole à ceux qui ont quelque chose d'intelligent à dire. Moi, j'essaie mais ce n'est pas toujours évident.

Bisous !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu es bien le premier, alors...


Kévin ?!...


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> "La décision du fondeur de Santa Clara de ne pas accorder à NVidia une licence pour l'utilisation de ses puces graphiques avec les Core i3 et i5 lui évitera d'avoir toute concurrence  et c'est bien précisément sur ce point qu'Apple semble discuter, elle qui n'aime pas qu'on lui force la main"
> 
> Vivement qu'ils se prennent une bonne amende pour abus de position dominante.



Je sais qu'Apple a exprimé son mécontentement, mais rien a filtré depuis. Si Apple renouvelle ses MBP prochainement (demain ?), on peut demander ce que ça va donner, notamment ce qu'il va se passer avec le MBP 13".


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep, il t'avait quand même traité de "raclure de fond de bidet".


:bebe::bebe:


Je crois que je vais laisser tomber les commentaires aux news. C'est un sport dangereux :rateau::rateau:
Tout le monde s'en prend la tête pour pas un rond :love:


> Tu es bien le premier, alors...


Naaann, jamais je ne croirai une chose pareille 
J'ai même remarqué être légerement plus attentif lorsqu'il y avait une illustration


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Janvier 2010)

Demain à 19h le premier qui m'appel au tel, je l'insulte et lui casse sa tronche parce que demain c'est sûr, à cette heure-ci il ne faudra surtout pas me déranger, sous aucun prétexte, je nique


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Z'êtes trop mignons, si, si !...  :love:



Dis comme ça je préfère 
T'aurai pas une gallerie, un flickR ou quelquechose ou on pourrait voir tes dessins ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je n'irai pas jusque là parce qu'aime bien les regarder moi ses dessins



Comme quoi, même les goûts de chiotte se partagent  



			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, il t'avait quand même traité de "raclure de fond de bidet".







			
				OLALA! a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup la barbe sur ton avatar. Si tu ressembles un peu à ça, alors je t'autorise à me faire un petit câlin avant de dormir... pour te réconforter. Bon et puis ça me ferait un peu plaisir aussi.



Le meilleur pour la fin  : 'tention OLALA! il va falloir plus qu'un calin pour me réconforter  



			
				OLALA! a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, je file au lit et je rends la parole à ceux qui ont quelque chose d'intelligent à dire. Moi, j'essaie mais ce n'est pas toujours évident.



Message reçu 5/5... Bon je vais me coucher la compagnie, moi aussi, la fatigue et tout et tout (j'arrive OLALA!)  :love:


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je sais qu'Apple a exprimé son mécontentement, mais rien a filtré depuis. Si Apple renouvelle ses MBP prochainement (demain ?), on peut demander ce que ça va donner, notamment ce qu'il va se passer avec le MBP 13".



Ben 2 solutions :
- carte dédiée pour tout le monde !
- déception pour tout le monde


----------



## waliddu94 (26 Janvier 2010)

salut j'ai trouvé une vidéo de l'iPad qui ma l'air assez réaliste de plus sa ressemble au pub apple je vous laisse en juger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysW2T0kf4As&feature=player_embedded


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Comme quoi, même les goûts de chiotte se partagent
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est foutu on en reverra aucun pour ce soir ! 
On peut venir à plusieurs ? :rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5369331 a dit:
			
		

> ...parce que demain c'est sûr, à cette heure-ci il ne faudra surtout pas me déranger, sous aucun prétexte, je nique



C'est ton âme soeur, ta main droite, qui va être contente :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Dis comme ça je préfère
> T'aurai pas une gallerie, un flickR ou quelquechose ou on pourrait voir tes dessins ?


Et cliquer sur ma signature ?!... 
Sinon, mon profil...



HAL-9000 a dit:


> Comme quoi, même les goûts de chiotte se partagent


:feuquiou:©, Dude...


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et cliquer sur ma signature ?!...



Ah ouais tiens .... 
Allez j'arrête le HS et je vais aller me ballader un peu sur ton blog


----------



## louis_marie_c (26 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> En tous cas demain, dès 18h30 il ne faudra pas me déranger ! Je regarderai en live !
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> :love: http://www.cups-corp.fr/ :love:
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Merci Olala !! et carrément rejoins nous demain soir


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et cliquer sur ma signature ?!...
> Sinon, mon profil...
> 
> :feuquiou:©, Dude...



Rhooo... Tirhum t'es qu'un vilain.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Oui... :style:
Tout le monde sait que je suis méchant, trèèèèèèèès méchant !... 

 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h21 ----------

Au fait...
divoli ?!...
Milicien !...


----------



## dambo (27 Janvier 2010)

LOL 


Après avoir parler de ma cécité, peux t-on parler des futurs MBP ? :rateau:

J'ai un Scoop : La keynote -> C'est ce soir (trop facile)


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ]Au fait...
> divoli ?!...
> Milicien !...


Pff... Plus haut. J'ai fait le don de ma personne à MacGe, moi.   D'ailleurs, va falloir faire la chasse à tous ces scribouillards qui salissent notre beau forum, je vais signer une ordonnance en ce sens.


----------



## take-over (27 Janvier 2010)

waliddu94 a dit:


> salut j'ai trouvé une vidéo de l'iPad qui ma l'air assez réaliste de plus sa ressemble au pub apple je vous laisse en juger
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysW2T0kf4As&feature=player_embedded



Pour moi c'est un gros fake ! A par dire qu'il est révolutionnaire, le produit n'est même pas mis en valeur ...


----------



## daphone (27 Janvier 2010)

Je fais partie de ceux qui pensent que le MBP sera renouvelé demain. Pour les mêmes raisons que j'ai évoqué auparavant et qui n'ont pas changées. Elles se tiennent bien d'ailleurs face aux personnes qui prennent la parole pour dire "ouais mais trop lol, tu vas sauter par la fenêtre demain tellement tu seras dégouté, etc.prozac, oulilalou..." qui finalement n'apportent rien de plus au débat.

De toute manière, comme l'a bien montré Dambo avec les stats de Consomac, si c'est pas demain, c'est forcément dans les prochaines semaines. Les meilleures ventes d'Apple se faisant sur les ordinateurs portables, la gamme Macbook doit faire son refresh de toute urgence.


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2010)

Ben j'espère pour toi (et pour ceux qui attendent) que tu as raison.

Perso, je n'y crois pas trop, en tout cas absolument rien a filtré concernant une éventuelle mise à jour des portables. Même si on a beaucoup parlé de la tablette, il y aurait quand même dû y avoir quelques fuites.

Je crois plutôt à une mise à jour différée, pour le mois de février ou mars.


----------



## foxsking (27 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> LOL
> 
> 
> Après avoir parler de ma cécité, peux t-on parler des futurs MBP ? :rateau:
> ...


Non c'est demain après-midi !


----------



## lacrepe (27 Janvier 2010)

H - 12 les gars, vous tenez le bon bout. Moi je vais me coucher


----------



## greencar (27 Janvier 2010)

Je vais la faire vite, mais globalement le titre a déjà tout dit !

Etant en Chine en ce moment, je suis passé ce midi chez un revendeur Apple et lui ai demandé si les MacBook pro étaient renouvelés demain en pointant celui qui était sur le comptoir... Réponse : OUI !

Après s'être rendu compte de la boulette, il m'a juste dit qu'il ne pouvait rien me dire...

Donc l'attente va enfin toucher à sa fin ce soir (enfin cette nuit pour moi !).

++


----------



## Rezv@n (27 Janvier 2010)

En Juin il y avait eu beaucoup de rumeurs avant la sortie des MacBook Pro ? Je pense que c'est un peu nomal qu'il y ait peu de rumeurs, parce que la plupart des gens s'intéressent plutôt à la tablette.


----------



## lacrepe (27 Janvier 2010)

greencar a dit:


> Je vais la faire vite, mais globalement le titre a déjà tout dit !
> 
> Etant en Chine en ce moment, je suis passé ce midi chez un revendeur Apple et lui ai demandé si les MacBook pro étaient renouvelés demain en pointant celui qui était sur le comptoir... Réponse : OUI !
> 
> ...



A ces pti chinois, si on les avait pas. J'espère que c'est vrai en tout cas.


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

Même dans le cas où les nouveaux MBP seraient présentés ce soir lors de la keynote, il faudra encore attendre un peu les retours sur les premiers modèles... enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien, il faudra bien que certains fassent office de "beta testeurs" 

En tout cas je suivrai avec attention cette keynote, même dans le cas où il n'y aurait pas de nouvelles concernant ces fameux MBP, elle s'annonce pleine de nouveautés intéressantes! 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## lacrepe (27 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Même dans le cas où les nouveaux MBP seraient présentés ce soir lors de la keynote, il faudra encore attendre un peu les retours sur les premiers modèles... enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien, il faudra bien que certains fassent office de "beta testeurs"




+1 et les beta testeurs se feront pas prier pour tester les revA


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

Je ne comprend pas cet engouement, elle va être à chier cette keynote, comme toutes le autres. La seule qui ait value le coup c'est quand Steve Jobs avait fait apparaitre son soce Billou sur un écran géant en direct en annonçant une entente. Les AppleFans gerbait partout dans la salle c'était génial. Je crois les doigts pour que ce soit Balmer qui fasse l'ouverture ce soir, comme ça au moins vous aurez aussi connu cela dans votre vie.


----------



## rexet (27 Janvier 2010)

lacrepe a dit:


> +1 et les beta testeurs se feront pas prier pour tester les revA


Moi je veux bien faire le beta-testeur s'ils sortent ce soir  !


----------



## Galuz (27 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Même dans le cas où les nouveaux MBP seraient présentés ce soir lors de la keynote, il faudra encore attendre un peu les retours sur les premiers modèles... enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien, il faudra bien que certains fassent office de "beta testeurs"


Je croyais que les bêta-testeurs n'existaient que chez Kro$oft... On m'aurait menti?

Attention Steve, comme on dit chez moi, "switch retardé, switch annulé"...


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Galuz a dit:


> Attention Steve, comme on dit chez moi, "switch retardé, switch annulé"...


C'est sûr...
"IL" va y réfléchir à deux fois...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

Je crois qu'il s'en fout totalement, je l'entend même rigoler d'ici


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi je suis un peu choqué d'avoir eu mon iMac early 2009 en Octobre 2009, si j'avais su qu'il y'aurait bientôt un nouveau modèle, j'aurais attendu encore un peu


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

Coriolanus a dit:


> Moi je suis un peu choqué d'avoir eu mon iMac early 2009 en Octobre 2009, si j'avais su qu'il y'aurait bientôt un nouveau modèle, j'aurais attendu encore un peu



Surtout si l'ordi qu'on t'a vendu pour un iMac est celui de ton avatar......


----------



## N3ox (27 Janvier 2010)

En fait ça veut dire quoi Apple ?


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

Galuz a dit:


> Je croyais que les bêta-testeurs n'existaient que chez Kro$oft... On m'aurait menti?
> 
> Attention Steve, comme on dit chez moi, "switch retardé, switch annulé"...



En même temps chez Microsoft, c'est pas le matos qui doit-être testé, mais plutôt windaube, qui en général ressemble à une version "beta" jusqu'au service pack 26 . L'exception pour windows 7, qui semble quand même fonctionner assez bien!

Oui je sais que je suis mauvaise langue


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

> En fait ça veut dire quoi Apple ?


 
Dans la haute sphère financière et commerciale, nous l'appelons également _Cash Machine_ 

Ca peut peut-être aidé à ta traduction...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

Allez vivement la fin de la keynote qu'on rigole un bon coup : z'avez prévu les antidépresseurs ou la corde ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

Certain(e)s ont déjà ouvert leur fenêtre ?


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5369649 a dit:
			
		

> Certain(e)s ont déjà ouvert leur fenêtre ?



Leur Windows tu veux dire!

Bah ouais..... ils l'avaient prévenus le Steve! Maintenant c'est trop tard! Steve peut s'assoir sur les 1500 qu'ils avaient prévu pour lui! 


Il doit s'en vouloir!! :sick:


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Janvier 2010)

Cette keynote, c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres 
Bah qui vivra verra ^^


----------



## dambo (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjout à tout le monde sur le topic 
Allez dernière ligne droite (peut-être); réponse ce soir ! Ca fait un mois qu'on attend ça


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

greencar a dit:


> Je vais la faire vite, mais globalement le titre a déjà tout dit !
> 
> Etant en Chine en ce moment, je suis passé ce midi chez un revendeur Apple et lui ai demandé si les MacBook pro étaient renouvelés demain en pointant celui qui était sur le comptoir... Réponse : OUI !
> 
> ...



Ouais les vendeurs chinois je connais, ils te vendraient leur mère pour faire du chiffre.:love:

wait and see.

De toute façon je craquerais pour quelque chose cette semaine...mais quoi ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> De toute façon je craquerais pour quelque chose cette semaine...mais quoi ?


Ou qui ? Genre la fille du voisin ?


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

ça risque pas.

Non soit MBP actuel, soit une bonne bécane sous Win7...


----------



## rexet (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Ouais les vendeurs chinois je connais, ils te vendraient leur mère pour faire du chiffre.:love:


C'est pas faux mais dans ce contexte il aurait dans ce cas répondu "NON" pour plutôt vendre son stock actuel  !


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Non soit MBP actuel, soit une bonne bécane sous Win7...


Alors ça c'est bien dommage, tu as trop d'argent que tu veuilles absolument le dépenser?
Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il faut étudier tes besoins... si tu penses avoir l'utilité d'un mac, que tu veux un mac OS dessus, prend un des nouveaux MBP qui va sortir, ou si aucun ne sort, un des anciens qui sont quand même très biens.

Si tu n'as pas spécialement l'utilité d'un MBP, alors pourquoi pas une machine sous W7...

Mais acheter un ordi sous W7 juste parce que les nouveaux MBP ne sont pas sortis, je trouve que c'est une démarche un peu bizarre... c'est deux mondes différents, ça n'a rien à voir, donc à toi de voir dans quel monde tu veux évoluer...


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

Ben que ça soit Mac os ou windows 7, ça sera un nouveau monde pour moi:love:
J'ai le même laptop sous xp depuis 6ans

Je veux tenter l'expérience mac, mais ça a un prix le bordel...et c'est toujours pareil, quand tu vois les bécanes de courses que t'as à ce prix. j'ai une utilisation vraiment polyvalente, je fais de tout, et je cracherais pas sur un peu de jeu vidéo ou un lecteur brd.


ça sera plus clair ce soir


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est sûr que dans ce cas... moi j'ai une PS3 à la maison, et c'est donc la PS3 que j'utilise pour le blu-ray ou les jeux... d'autant qu'un blu-ray sur un écran 13 ou 15 pouces, l'intérêt est quand même limité ^^


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

pas tant que ça..et ..pas quand tu peux le brancher à un 40"^^

Comment veut tu jouer à un FPS sur ps3, erk Mais on s'égare.


----------



## dambo (27 Janvier 2010)

rexet a dit:


> C'est pas faux mais dans ce contexte il aurait dans ce cas répondu "NON" pour plutôt vendre son stock actuel  !


Tout le monde sait que les chinois ont plus d'infos que les APR


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

Mieux faire courir une rumeur pour ramener tous les geek locaux:love:
Le vendeur il en sait que dalle bien entendu


----------



## Rezv@n (27 Janvier 2010)

lacrepe a dit:


> +1 et les beta testeurs se feront pas prier pour tester les revA



Pourquoi ça ne serait pas des révisions C ? :


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ne serait pas des révisions C ? :



Ben ça dépend: ton alphabet commence par C? Parce que dans la mienne, il y a un A et un B avant... 

Où sont ces 2 lettres dans ton alphabet?


----------



## dambo (27 Janvier 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ne serait pas des révisions C ? :



Parce qu'ils intègrent une nouvelle architecture processeur (Arrendale Core i3/5/7)
Mais au niveau du design et de l'assemblage, ce seront effectivement des REV C ! Donc peu de craintes de ce coté là !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi je me demande bien comment on peut garder un laptop pendant 6ans c'est ouf tu dois pas pouvoir faire grand chose avec alors ... la vache 6 ans tu as quoi comme CPU et GPU non lol je veux pas savoir en faite ... 
Mais bon respect mec


----------



## Rezv@n (27 Janvier 2010)

Il n'y aura pas forcement de CoreI. Après près de 2000 messages, il a été défini que Apple est très souvent en retard en hardware. Donc si ils arrivent à peine maintenant sur les PC, sur mac...


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

Plutôt 5 en fait. Bien sur que si je fait ce que je veux avec, arrêtons le geekisme à outrance. Pas de jeux bien sur mais pour tout le reste ça colle.

Asus m6bv17,  centrino 1.7, 512mb, radeon X600, bluetooth.. payé une jolie somme à l'époque.

Il a toujours chauffé à mort, mais il tient toujours bien le bestiau. Investissement rentabilisé mais grosse allergie au plastoc qui couine d'où mon intéret pour le MBP.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Moi je me demande bien comment on peut garder un laptop pendant 6ans c'est ouf tu dois pas pouvoir faire grand chose avec alors ... la vache 6 ans tu as quoi comme CPU et GPU non lol je veux pas savoir en faite ...
> Mais bon respect mec


6 ans...
Pourquoi, c'est trop long ?!...
Au bout de 5 ans, il se désintègre, c'est ça ?!...
Ou alors y'a une date de péremption, ça doit être ça... 
Y'a des champignons qui poussent au bout de 5 ans et 3 mn ?!...


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2010)

Y a 6 ans, c'etait surtout l'age de pierre informatique... 

C'est sûr, compare a aujourd'hui, tu ne pouvais rien faire avec ton powerbook...  :sleep:

Je ne sais pas si c'est l'effet tablette mais alors question n00b, on est servi en ce moment.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)




----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi je me rappelle que l'iBook 12'' de mon frère, qu'il possédait encore l'année passé, qui datait de 2004, qui était cabossé de partout et qui avait une autonomie d'environ 5 minutes fonctionnait admirablement bien pour son âge!

Après, sur windows, c'est un peu plus compliqué... ça fonctionne pour autant que tu fasses un formatage tous les 6 à 10 mois :rateau:


----------



## dambo (27 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a 6 ans, c'etait surtout l'age de pierre informatique...
> 
> compare a aujourd'hui, tu ne pouvais rien faire avec ton powerbook... :hein:
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est l'effet tablette mais alors question n00b, on est servi en ce moment.



La majorité des utilisateurs utilisent leur ordinateur pour le web/mail et écoute de musique.
Il y a 6 ans on pouvait faire cela sans aucun souci...
Mon "vieux" athlon XP 2400+ avec 512 de ram fonctionne admirablement bien pour de l'internet, de la lecture DVD .... :mouais:

L'âge de pierre ? Ne poussons pas le bouchon trop loin non plus... 

Quoi ? en ce moment tu peux faire plein de chose avec ton MacBook Pro ... et dans 6 ans tu ne pourras plus ?


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a 6 ans, c'etait surtout l'age de pierre informatique...
> Je ne sais pas si c'est l'effet tablette mais alors question n00b, on est servi en ce moment.



N'importe quoi....tiens ben ya 6 ans je jouais à Far Cry sur ma bécane...ou encore à Half Life ². Pas mal comme age de pierre dis donc. 

Et Doom sur 486dx266 c'était quoi ? la GENESE ? 

Je crois que c'est toi le noob cher ami, une réflexion de gamin gâté qui change de bécane tous les 6 mois pour pouvoir lancer le dernier jeu fashion




> Quoi ? en ce moment tu peux faire plein de chose avec ton MacBook Pro ... et dans 6 ans tu ne pourras plus ?



bien dit


----------



## Galuz (27 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Y a 6 ans, c'etait surtout l'age de pierre informatique...


Sous Mac, peut-être...


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

:love:


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2010)

C'était de l'ironie ...


----------



## dambo (27 Janvier 2010)

[/COLOR]





rizoto a dit:


> C'était de l'ironie ...





On démarre tous au quart de tour là :rateau: On doit être stressé par le keynote de ce soir !!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On démarre tous au quart de tour là :rateau: On doit être stressé par le keynote de ce soir !!!



La quoi ????


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> On démarre tous au quart de tour là :rateau: On doit être stressé par le keynote de ce soir !!!


Keynote ou pas; vous démarrez au quart de tour...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> C'était de l'ironie ...



Malheureusement, les huitres sous ecsta n'ont pas compris


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

au temps pour moi. 

gKatarn je te permets pas:love:M'en fous moi, si pas de nouveau MBP je prends autre chose de plus couillu.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Malheureusement, les huitres sous ecsta n'ont pas compris


Tu te prend pour une dorade maintenant ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h17 ----------




kerflous a dit:


> je prends autre chose de plus couillu.



Prends toi çà pour commencer


----------



## OLALA_! (27 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Après, sur windows, c'est un peu plus compliqué... ça fonctionne pour autant que tu fasses un formatage tous les 6 à 10 mois :rateau:



Dans mon cas, en l'occurrence XP Pro, fonctionne à merveille avec le même punch qu'il y a 3 ans. Maintenant, c'est clair que si des gros boulets passent leur vie à y installer/désinstaller tous les logiciels qu'il trouvent pour voir comment ça tourne il ne faut pas s'étonner que ça s'encrasse...


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

MAc Os ça s'encrasse peu ? c'est vrai que sous windows, pfff


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> MAc Os ça s'encrasse peu ? c'est vrai que sous windows, pfff



Et ton appartement quand tu ramènes tes potes newbies, ça s'encrasse ? Pfffff MacOS est un système comme un autre.


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon allez, ça suffit, retournez sur clubic


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5369977 a dit:
			
		

> Et ton appartement quand tu ramènes tes potes newbies, ça s'encrasse ? Pfffff MacOS est un système comme un autre.



Je n'ai aucune expérience sur MAc OS traite moi de newbie si ça te fais plaisir, tu dois avoir la science infuse ?

De toute façon ya qu'a voir ton profil/signature pour deviner à qui on parle, je m'énerve pas ^^

Un os comme un autre ? à entendre certains c'est pas le cas pourtant.


----------



## Galuz (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Un os comme un autre ? à entendre certains c'est pas le cas pourtant.


Je dirais même plus:


----------



## OLALA_! (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune expérience sur MAc OS traite moi de newbie si ça te fais plaisir, tu dois avoir la science infuse ?
> 
> De toute façon ya qu'a voir ton profil/signature pour deviner à qui on parle, je m'énerve pas ^^
> 
> Un os comme un autre ? à entendre certains c'est pas le cas pourtant.



T'en fais pas, c'est l'un des gros boulets de MacGeneration, on m'a prévenu en privé. Ce mec là c'est un gros mythomane doublé d'un compulsif de la branlette qui fait son intéressant sous prétexte qu'il a 3k de messages aussi inutiles les uns que les autres et nous moins. Comme tu le dis si bien, il suffit de lire sa signature.

Donc comme il a été dit plus haut, les cons barrez vous sur clubic ! Pigé [Vezøul]Numerø41 ? Vas te branler un bon coup et ça ira mieux après. On veut pas de p'tits cons comme toi ici. Tes réponses ne sont ni intéressantes ni drôles. Personne ne t'aime alors vas t'en. Et ne me parles même pas je ne parle pas aux débiles. T'as compris ? OUSTE !

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune expérience sur MAc OS traite moi de newbie si ça te fais plaisir



Tu t'invites chez toi-même en tant que ton propre pote ? Tu ne dois pas être seul dans ta tête.    



kerflous a dit:


> tu dois avoir la science infuse ?


Oui    



kerflous a dit:


> De toute façon ya qu'a voir ton profil/signature pour deviner à qui on parle, je m'énerve pas ^^


Rectification, "à qui on écrit"    



kerflous a dit:


> Un os comme un autre ? à entendre certains c'est pas le cas pourtant.


Et pourtant, dans le fond il ne diffère pas des autres.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h40 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> T'en fais pas, c'est l'un des gros boulets de MacGeneration, on m'a prévenu en privé. Ce mec là c'est un gros mythomane doublé d'un compulsif de la branlette qui fait son intéressant sous prétexte qu'il a 3k de messages aussi inutiles les uns que les autres et nous moins. Comme tu le dis si bien, il suffit de lire sa signature.
> 
> Donc comme il a été dit plus haut, les cons barrez vous sur clubic ! Pigé [Vezøul]Numerø41 ? Vas te branler un bon coup et ça ira mieux après. On veut pas de p'tits cons comme toi ici. Tes réponses ne sont ni intéressantes ni drôles. Personne ne t'aime alors vas t'en. Et ne me parles même pas je ne parle pas aux débiles. T'as compris ? OUSTE !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Oh non!!! Je suis démasqué et meurtrie.


----------



## OLALA_! (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5369988 a dit:
			
		

> Oh non!!! Je suis démasqué et meurtrie.



Meurtri, tapette. Allez ouste !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

Vous m'avez donc reconnu.    
[youtube]HNYIABCKBxM[/youtube]


----------



## thebignicos (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Et Doom sur 486dx266 c'était quoi ? la GENESE ?


 
oh punaise ! des souvenirs de gosse me reviennent c'était bon et Wolf 3d 


vive les dx2 et dx4 

perso j'ai encore mon pc en pentium 166mmx avec graveur sony x1 !
et il tourne comme une horloge (d'époque) 

stop mon hs


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

Hum, tu te souviens aussi qu'on est sur un forum "mac" ici


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Hum, tu te souviens aussi qu'on est sur un forum "mac" ici



On va rectifier alors. Je me souviens de PoP sur Mac qui était d'une bien meilleure qualité que la grosse merde sortie pour DOS.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> T'en fais pas, c'est l'un des gros boulets de MacGeneration, on m'a prévenu en privé. Ce mec là c'est un gros mythomane doublé d'un compulsif de la branlette qui fait son intéressant sous prétexte qu'il a 3k de messages aussi inutiles les uns que les autres et nous moins. Comme tu le dis si bien, il suffit de lire sa signature.
> 
> Donc comme il a été dit plus haut, les cons barrez vous sur clubic ! Pigé [Vezøul]Numerø41 ? Vas te branler un bon coup et ça ira mieux après. On veut pas de p'tits cons comme toi ici. Tes réponses ne sont ni intéressantes ni drôles. Personne ne t'aime alors vas t'en. Et ne me parles même pas je ne parle pas aux débiles. T'as compris ? OUSTE !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Mais faut arrêter de te stresser ma cocotte, tu vas te gâcher la keynote


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Mais faut arrêter de te stresser ma cocotte, tu vas te gâcher la keynote



Quelle importance, ça pourrait être sa dernière mais la plus planante dans ce cas.


----------



## foxsking (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5370024 a dit:
			
		

> Quelle importance, ça pourrait être sa dernière mais la plus planante dans ce cas.


L'apple store livre en haute-patate  comment ils font les facteurs pour trouver les adresses alors qu'il y a pas de routes ?


----------



## thebignicos (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5370020 a dit:
			
		

> On va rectifier alors. Je me souviens de PoP sur Mac qui était d'une bien meilleure qualité que la grosse merde sortie pour DOS.


 

désolé mais si tout les mac (portable ou pas) sont aussi stable et fiable que mon vieux P 166 je (switch) signe desuite :hein: (de toute façon je compte switcher  !)

mais il est vrai que on ne peu pas dire du mal des mac pour certain ici bas !


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> mais il est vrai que on ne peu pas dire du mal des mac pour certain ici bas !



Surtout pas en ce Jour Saint qu'est la Keynote malheureux!


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> T'en fais pas, c'est l'un des gros boulets de MacGeneration, on m'a prévenu en privé. Ce mec là c'est un gros mythomane doublé d'un compulsif de la branlette qui fait son intéressant sous prétexte qu'il a 3k de messages aussi inutiles les uns que les autres et nous moins. Comme tu le dis si bien, il suffit de lire sa signature.
> 
> Donc comme il a été dit plus haut, les cons barrez vous sur clubic ! Pigé [Vezøul]Numerø41 ? Vas te branler un bon coup et ça ira mieux après. On veut pas de p'tits cons comme toi ici. Tes réponses ne sont ni intéressantes ni drôles. Personne ne t'aime alors vas t'en. Et ne me parles même pas je ne parle pas aux débiles. T'as compris ? OUSTE !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Et ben.

Je sais pas qui t'as prévenu, mais si Num41 est un trublion, un vrai, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il est sans aucun doute un des plus calé techniquement de ce forum, avec Supermoquette.

Mais bon, je dis ça, ça fait que 7 ans bientôt que je le côtoies sur ces forums.



PS : "on" est un gros con me disait ma maman quand j'étais petit.
PS2 : 3K de message, c'est queud


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Surtout pas en ce Jour Saint qu'est la Keynote malheureux!



Amen.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> T'en fais pas, c'est l'un des gros boulets de MacGeneration, on m'a prévenu en privé. Ce mec là c'est un gros mythomane doublé d'un compulsif de la branlette qui fait son intéressant sous prétexte qu'il a 3k de messages aussi inutiles les uns que les autres et nous moins. Comme tu le dis si bien, il suffit de lire sa signature.
> 
> Donc comme il a été dit plus haut, les cons barrez vous sur clubic ! Pigé [Vezøul]Numerø41 ? Vas te branler un bon coup et ça ira mieux après. On veut pas de p'tits cons comme toi ici. Tes réponses ne sont ni intéressantes ni drôles. Personne ne t'aime alors vas t'en. Et ne me parles même pas je ne parle pas aux débiles. T'as compris ? OUSTE !
> 
> :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Comme l'a dit gronounours , il est compétent parfois .

Et puis , à ta place , la nymphomane , je ne parlerais pas....


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

à lire ses derniers messages j'ai donc confirmation



> oh punaise ! des souvenirs de gosse me reviennent c'était bon et Wolf 3d



:love:

---------- Post added at 16h40 ---------- Previous post was at 16h38 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Hum, tu te souviens aussi qu'on est sur un forum "mac" ici



Dis le au pré ado qui poste du Groland en plein milieu de tout..


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Meurtri, tapette. Allez ouste !



On se passera bien des insultes homophobes OLALA! 

On a un bon prétendant pour les oscars macgeneration 2010 ici! la compétition va être acharnée cette année.


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Dis le au pré ado qui poste du Groland en plein milieu de tout..



Ah là t'as taillé sévère!!  

Ça fait du bien hin?... On s'sent puissant là hin?! 


J'vois même pas c'que ça vient foutre là mais bref....


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> On se passera bien des insultes homophobes OLALA!
> 
> On a un bon prétendant pour les oscars macgeneration 2010 ici! la compétition va être acharnée cette année.


Boah ça change, d'habitude ça sent le foutre séché de geek, pour une fois ça sentira la crevette


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> PS2 : 3K de message, c'est queud



Ouaip!


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouaip!


Hopopopop jeune chevelu ! 

Si t'es pas sage, c'est une semaine avec p4m


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

Ca peut etre interessant: j'aimerais bien savoir comment il fait pour parler en _*gras italique souligné*_.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> désolé mais si tout les mac (portable ou pas) sont aussi stable et fiable que mon vieux P 166 je (switch) signe desuite :hein: (de toute façon je compte switcher  !)
> 
> mais il est vrai que on ne peu pas dire du mal des mac pour certain ici bas !



J'ai moi même un Pentium 90 Mhz qui tourne encore à merveille sans ventilo. Sinon on peut dire du mal des Macs, j'en dis régulièrement.  Mais il faut juste apporter des arguments cohérents afin de ne pas se faire reprendre. Ensuite ce n'était pas contre toi, c'était pour faire plaisir à vieux gK mon post car il ne faut pas contrarié papy parce que sinon il est aigri toute la soirée et c'est les pauvres infirmières qui trinquent et nous envoient des lettres d'insultes.    

Enfin les macs fiables ça existe depuis la création de ce dernier, j'ai encore des LC et PM qui fonctionnent aujourd'hui sans aucun soucis, achetés neuf et avec leur pièces d'origine. heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de compteur dans les vieux Mac et qu'Apple ne fait pas comme Mercedes parce qu'aujourd'hui j'aurais pas mal de Macs neufs et je crois que sur ce forum je n'aurais pas été le seul   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> Et ben.
> 
> Je sais pas qui t'as prévenu, mais si Num41 est un trublion, un vrai, il n'en reste pas moins qu'il est sans aucun doute un des plus calé techniquement de ce forum, avec Supermoquette.
> 
> ...



Ah bah merci, je n'est plus aucun crédit maintenant   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Ca peut etre interessant: j'aimerais bien savoir comment il fait pour parler en _*gras italique souligné*_.



Ce n'est pas plus pourrit qu'écrire en vert olive.


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41 jamais tu la fermes ta grande gueu... ? 
Travail un peu gros branleur sur Mac 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

Sinon pour ceux que ça interesse je viens de faire caca dans mon caleçon tellement je suis exité par la Keynote de Stevie ce soir... :hein:

Faut me comprendre, j'ai bouffé Turc à midi


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Janvier 2010)

.... 
Et bien en fait le monde du forum ne change pas ... toujours des gros cons pour  *****
bref passons 

Vivement la keynote


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> ....
> Et bien en fait le monde du forum ne change pas ... toujours des gros cons pour  *****



Pour ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

*****


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

Tain !  ******, t'es vraiment un gros cUnnard


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *****



Au temps pour moi, j'avais mal lu.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Janvier 2010)

Pour : de toute façon ça sert à rien d'aller plus loin et de rajouter une couche de conneries


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2010)

J'suis paumé, là.


----------



## Gronounours (27 Janvier 2010)

http://www.perdu.com :style:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tain !  ******, t'es vraiment un gros cUnnard


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> ....
> Et bien en fait le monde du forum ne change pas ... toujours des gros cons pour  *****
> bref passons
> 
> Vivement la keynote


De ce forum ?!...
Nan, passque en étant inscrit depuis à peine deux mois...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Janvier 2010)

Le seul truc à comprendre c'est que on est pas la pour se faire chier les uns les autres avec discours in-constructifs ... 
C'est pas la peine de toujours aller chercher la merde avec tout le monde ... ou ils existent des newbies partout ... et alors tout le monde est un peu newbie un jour non ?
Bref tout ça pour dire que ça serait bien que certains arrivent à ne pas faire chier le monde pour un rien et que plutôt de dire : "il est trop con" mieux vaut expliquer pourquoi c'est con ce qu'il vient de dire et tout ça dans le calme, au final la personne se trouve conne toute seule mais ça ne l'empêche pas de progresser
Un forum c'est bien fait pour l'entraide ou pour le partage d'idées et autre ? on est pas la pour pour s'insulter comme des cons ...

Et non je suis pas un peace and love


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

*'couic' *_Le petit jugnin attends sa môman à la réception_* 'couic'*
*'couic' *_Le petit jugnin, réception_ *'couic'*

(Oui je sais je fais bien le bruit du micro )


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> De ce forum ?!...
> Nan, passque en étant inscrit depuis à peine deux mois...


 
et non pas dans ce forum tirhum, 
bien sur la je peux pas juger macgé
je parle en général


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> blablabla...
> Et non je suis pas un peace and love


 
Sale con  

:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> . ou ils existent des newbies partout ... et alors tout le monde est un peu newbie un jour non ?



Le pbm n'est pas d'être un n00b, c'est de raconter nawak et de mouiller son slip dès que Saint Steve daigne s'adresser aux croyants


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Le seul truc à comprendre c'est que on est pas la pour se faire chier les uns les autres avec discours in-constructifs ...
> C'est pas la peine de toujours aller chercher la merde avec tout le monde ... ou ils existent des newbies partout ... et alors tout le monde est un peu newbie un jour non ?
> Bref tout ça pour dire que ça serait bien que certains arrivent à ne pas faire chier le monde pour un rien et que plutôt de dire : "il est trop con" mieux vaut expliquer pourquoi c'est con ce qu'il vient de dire et tout ça dans le calme, au final la personne se trouve conne toute seule mais ça ne l'empêche pas de progresser
> Un forum c'est bien fait pour l'entraide ou pour le partage d'idées et autre ? on est pas la pour pour s'insulter comme des cons ...
> ...





Splinter28 a dit:


> et non pas dans ce forum tirhum,
> bien sur la je peux pas juger macgé
> je parle en général



p'tain c'que c'est con ce que tu écris



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> Le pbm n'est pas d'être un n00b, c'est de raconter nawak et de mouiller son slip dès que Saint Steve daigne s'adresser aux croyants




tu dis ça passeque t'as plus l'appleSpirit
sp'èce de vieux geek aigri


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

l'apple spirit, comme wallace27 ? nan merci, sans façons 

m'enfin, après un SE, un IIsi, un PM7500, un iMac DV, un PMG5 et enfin un iMac 27" (sans oublier un PB12 ou un MB13), non, je ne suis pas aigri


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Janvier 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> p'tain c'que c'est con ce que tu écris



si tu le dis


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu dis ça passeque t'as plus l'appleSpirit
> sp'èce de vieux geek aigri



Nan il dit ça parce que avec sa poche et sa sonde urinaire il est sur de pas souiller son slip lui.


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2010)

en tous les cas, ça réagit au quart de huitième de tour ici

pfiouuuu


on dirait du fab' (dans ses bons jours)

c'est dingue la faculté qu'ont ces tendus de la rondelle, à tendre l'autre joue


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est vrai.

Imaginez un peu un gang de chrétiens, en pleine eucharistie, dans une belle église. C'est bientôt l'heure de l'hostie, paroxysme de ce moment de partage béat. Ils trépignent d'impatience, c'est normal. Et là, y'a une troupe de païens avinés, qui, au sortir du PMU, n'ont rien trouvé de mieux que de venir sortir leur blagues de merde au beau milieu de cette émulation collective.

Les chrétiens, ils apprécient pas. C'est du blasphème, ça s'appelle.

Ben là, c'est un peu pareil.


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2010)

n'oubliez pas vos kleenex que vous soyez déçus ou contents. Dans les 2 cas, ils serviront ... ou pas


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Janvier 2010)

Bientôt la Keynote. Je ne tiens plus en place, je commence à... 






Merde trop tard.


----------



## OLALA_! (27 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5370185 a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt la Keynote. Je ne tiens plus en place, je commence à...
> 
> pasdrole.jpg
> 
> Merde trop tard.


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2010)

C'est qui bro?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2010)

MAIS QUE FAIT LA MODERATION


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2010)

ils ont déjà commencé a appuyer frénétiquement sur la touche F5 de safari pour ne pas rater le début de la keynote


----------



## Fìx (27 Janvier 2010)

> file:///*C:/*DOCUME%7E1/WORKST%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/



    

_*Vade retrooooooo!!!!!!*_


----------



## gaara_sensei (27 Janvier 2010)

vous pouvez arreter les mechanceté, c fou ca...
devant un clavier on se sent plus courageux


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

les kleenex ça sera pour les larmes je crois, à part ici ça parle pas bcp de MB pro


----------



## Arlequin (27 Janvier 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> vous pouvez arreter les mechanceté, c fou ca...
> devant un clavier on se sent plus courageux



ou pas ... 



kerflous a dit:


> les kleenex ça sera pour les larmes je crois, à part ici ça parle pas bcp de MB pro



c'est quoi un MB pro ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> les kleenex ça sera pour les larmes je crois, à part ici ça parle pas bcp de MB pro



Le soucis c'est que face à une nouveauté comme la tablette le new MBP est moindre


----------



## saurodil (27 Janvier 2010)

je ne suis pas un habitué des annonces apple, mais le fait que le store n'est pas fermé indique qu'il n'y aura rien de nouveau a acheter nan? donc pas de mbp pour le moment
me trompe je ?


----------



## lilaemilie (27 Janvier 2010)

Avez vous un lien à me filer pour visualiser la keynote en direct? 
Merci =)


----------



## tazevil666 (27 Janvier 2010)

ah bah ca y est nous y voila enfin, ca devenais urgent là, le topic vire au grand n'importe quoi 

bon alors, maintenant on se tait, on écoute et on serre les fesses :love:


----------



## daphone (27 Janvier 2010)

http://keynote.macg.co/

et en video "geek" ici
http://live.klakinoumi.com/


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi je dis, c'est baisé.


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2010)

Oh ?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

Pitain de geeks ils ont réussi a faire planter le forum pendant 1/2 heure!


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

et un gadget pour ado fortuné, un !


----------



## N3ox (27 Janvier 2010)

Le store est même pas fermé... J'crois que c'est mort :'(((((


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

bien sûr que c'est mort. yen aura que pour l'iPlancheàpain


----------



## Applelink (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi je lui trouver rien a c'te iPlancheàpain de M***E.
Et Vous?


----------



## tazevil666 (27 Janvier 2010)

mouhahahahaha !!! je repense à tout ceux qui me disait : "t'es trop con, pourquoi t'a pas attendu pour acheter ton MBP, les nouveaux sortent dans 15 jours" 

je pense qu'on à du perdre OLALA! pendant la keynote :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

Et voila, un Topic qui n'a servi strictement à rien...

Si, à retenir ceci : si vous avez besion d'un ordinateur, n'attendez pas !


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

Tant pis Steve, t'auras pas mes sous, Billou les aura ^^
J'achète pas une bécane en "fin de vie" au prix fort, et j'attends pas 6 mois que la nouvelle sorte


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> mouhahahahaha !!! je repense à tout ceux qui me disait : "t'es trop con, pourquoi t'a pas attendu pour acheter ton MBP, les nouveaux sortent dans 15 jours"
> 
> je pense qu'on à du perdre OLALA! pendant la keynote :love:



Tu oublies de dire que tu l'as rendu.....


----------



## tazevil666 (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et voila, un Topic qui n'a servi strictement à rien...
> 
> Si, à retenir ceci : si vous avez besion d'un ordinateur, n'attendez pas !



Tu m'étonnes 
En tout cas ca y'es le topic est déserté ... y sont tous décédé !

Comme quoi Apple ne fait pas que des "bonnes" surprise, exit les iphone new generation, l'iphone OS V4 et autre pseudos macbook !

Et là j'ai une petite pensée pour tous ceux qui ont vendu en urgence leur MBP ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Tu oublies de dire que tu l'as rendu.....



En effet


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et voila, un Topic qui n'a servi strictement à rien



A polluer un peu le forum . je les trouve top top top les nouveaux macbook pro


----------



## tazevil666 (27 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Tu oublies de dire que tu l'as rendu.....



Oui mais tu oublies de dire aussi que je l'ai rendu pour me prendre un iMac i5 27" (j'ai plus de tunes pour un MBP) 
Et aucuns regrets 


Alors sinon vous les trouvez comment les nouveaux MBP ?? Belle bête !


----------



## N3ox (27 Janvier 2010)

J'suis degu :'( Du coup on sait pas quand ils vont sortir ces MBP...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> J'suis degu :'( Du coup on sait pas quand ils vont sortir ces MBP...



Mais si on sait ! Mars-avril ? :love:
Allez suffit de spéculer sur les deux mois a venir, vous en êtes capables ! Aller motivation !!!


----------



## OLALA_! (27 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y89wBYVHkY4[/YOUTUBE]

:love::love::love:


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

Il va y avoir un suicide collectif :rateau:

Je sais que ce n'est pas le sujet, mais bon je suis pas convaincu par ce "gros ipod touch". Surement que ça peut être utile pour les pros, mais franchement pour l'utilisateur lambda c'est sans intérêt. ce n'est que mon avis, pas besoin de m'insulter ou de m'incendier. 

So, looking forward to the new MBP configs! Peut-être pour nowel?


----------



## tsss (27 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y89wBYVHkY4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :love::love::love:




Génial


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

En effet gros blanc OLALA!


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Oui mais tu oublies de dire aussi que je l'ai rendu pour me prendre un iMac i5 27" (j'ai plus de tunes pour un MBP)
> Et aucuns regrets
> 
> 
> *Alors sinon vous les trouvez comment les nouveaux MBP ?? Belle bête !*



tortionnaire lol


----------



## daphone (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon ben le topic reste d'actualité , pour attendre ce fameux renouvellement. Prochaine échéance : le mois de Février via une mise à jour du Store.

@Hal : J'ai déjà un macbook, je souhaite le renouveler, et tu conviendras qu'il est sage d'attendre une mise à jour plutôt que de renouveler pour un modèle qui a 6 mois passé.. Question de logique. Et pour ceux qui répondent "ah ouais mais a force d'attendre, tu n'achètes jamais". Il y a des limites. J'attends cette mise à jour pour avoir le nouveau modèle, et le cas échéant selon les caractéristiques, le modèle actuel moins cher.
Je suis donc de près ce topic car je dois revendre mon macbook et donc prévoir tout cela pour effectuer la transition.
Ceux qui n'ont pas a attendre, c'est ceux qui sont sûr de prendre un macbook blanc, qui ne bougera pas avant un moment. Et encore, pour certains d'entre eux, beaucoup hésitent entre un MB et un MBP 13.

Mon avis sur l'iPad : Pour ceux qui possèdent déjà un iPhone et un macbook (ou même un iMac), dur dur de lui trouver une place.. En tout cas pour ma part, ça serait un luxe de la posséder car redondance de fonctions.


----------



## N3ox (27 Janvier 2010)

Pour moi l'iPad n'est justement pas fait pour les pros, mais pour les gens qui ont peur d'acheter un ordi de bureau ou un portable et qui ont du coup un truc hyper polyvalent.


----------



## xsecretx (27 Janvier 2010)

Non ! N'achetez pas de mbp ! C'est exactement ce que veut apple, ils savaient qu'on les attendait la ! Ils vont sortir dans le courant du
mois de février après que les poches de sj soit remplies. Réfléchissez les 9400 m sont arretees donc il n'y en aura plus dans les mbp mais aussi dans les Mb ! Résultat renouvellement de toute la gamme ce qui vaut plus que 5 min dans une keynote consacrée a l'ipad.


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Janvier 2010)

La keynote aura au moins servi à faire taire oulala...


----------



## Djajuka (27 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Et de plus oui, une possible annonce me pousse à la ramener



D'un côté maintenant tu profites de ton bijou


----------



## shenrone (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon alors aucun suicides, la bonne nouvelles reste la possibilité qu'offre SJ d'atteindre les 200 pages


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

A votre place je serai dégouté


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement, je dirais iPad + iMac (ou Mac Mini ou Pro) mais qui a un MacBook (Pro) n'en a pas besoin. Mais je ne vois pas de redondance iPhone/iPad (enfin pas trop ^^) car il n' y a clairement pas le même confort (et puis iWork & iPhoto quoi )


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Effectivement, je dirais iPad + iMac (ou Mac Mini ou Pro) mais qui a un MacBook (Pro) n'en a pas besoin. Mais je ne vois pas de redondance iPhone/iPad (enfin pas trop ^^) car il n' y a clairement pas le même confort (et puis iWork & iPhoto quoi )



c'est clair que le iPad dans la poche du jeans c'est pas le même confort que le iPhone


----------



## N3ox (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi j'suis in love du dock clavier!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

xsecretx a dit:


> Non ! N'achetez pas de mbp ! C'est exactement ce que veut apple, ils savaient qu'on les attendait la ! Ils vont sortir dans le courant du
> mois de février après que les poches de sj soit remplies. Réfléchissez les 9400 m sont arretees



Des preuves de tes dires ? 
Post inutile...


----------



## Drotuop (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi qui hésitais à switcher depuis un moment... j'attendais la maj. Je m'abstiendrai pour le moment, .
Je ne dois pas être le seul déçu, une tablette c'est peut être bien, mais bon, pas le mieux pour vraiment bosser :mouais:

Je vais devoir faire durer mon bon "vieux" pc portable.
Mais Windows n'est pas si mal que ca en fait... (et pour les mac, le fait que l'OS soit assez fermé est ce qui me gêne le plus chez mac, heureusement que l'on peut avoir un Windows fenêtré).
Ce qui me plais: la construction, l'autonomie, l'écran mat et surtout le fait que ca chauffe pas.

Bon, là ca y est je vais me faire lyncher... faut pas critiquer mac ici je crois...


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2010)

xsecretx a dit:


> Réfléchissez les 9400 m sont arretees donc il n'y en aura plus dans les mbp mais aussi dans les Mb !


Voilà, comme les lecteurs combo qui ont été "arrêtés" partout sauf dans les Mac (notamment les MacBook) durant une longue période.
Il faut quand même réalisé que Apple a été le principal client de nVidia pour ce chipset, tu ne sais pas quel accord entre ces deux là il y a pu y avoir pour se constituer un stock de 9400M (qui en l'occurence ne coûte rien à nVidia).


----------



## xsecretx (27 Janvier 2010)

Non je n'ai pas de preuves ce ne sont que des suppositions et tes posts inutiles a toi ne se comptent pas sur les doigts de la main Hal. Je trouve seulement logique qu'apple sorte les mbp dans peu de temps sachant qu'ils étaient attendus au tournant a la keynote, ça leur permet de piéger tout le monde et de créer un effet de surprise


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

à noter que certains disaient que le iPad serait disponible pour juin, alors qu'en fait il le sera en mars (pour la version wifi). Est-ce qu'Apple va sortir des configs pour les MBP avant? pas sur... ou alors vraiment dans l'anonymat, en fermant juste l'apple store, sans annonce, sans rien.


----------



## tbotw69 (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Des preuves de tes dires ?
> Post inutile...


Non mais pas besoin de preuves ... c'est du marketing. Maintenant que certains ont ouvert les yeux, peut être qu'ils pourraient lire plus attentivement ce que d'autres écrivent depuis plusieurs jours ; Apple est le roi du marketing. Il est totalement logique et en accord total avec un bon sens marketing que d'annoncer seul l'arrivée de ce produit. D'autres annonces lors de cette keynote auraient parasité l'iPad et il aurait perdu de son intérêt (pas forcemment de beaucoup mais tout de même). De plus, l'invitation était claire et ils s'y sont effectivement tenus.

Par contre, à partir d'aujourd'hui, il est quasi certain que la prochaine annonce d'Apple (ou à travers une mise à jour directe du store), c'est pour des updates (au niveau de l'OS de l'iPhone, des logiciels ou des MBP). D'un point de vu technique, je laisserai le temps de retomber l'effet iPad et seulement après je lancerai mes nouvelles gammes. Il faudra je pense patienter encore quelques semaines (malheureusement).


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

xsecretx a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas de preuves ce ne sont que des suppositions et tes posts inutiles a toi ne se comptent pas sur les doigts de la main Hal. Je trouve seulement logique qu'apple sorte les mbp dans peu de temps sachant qu'ils étaient attendus au tournant a la keynote, ça leur permet de piéger tout le monde et de créer un effet de surprise



Ahhhh la logique, tout un sujet de reflexion, pas le résultat simpliste de "suppositions" (je te cites) :sleep:


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Non mais pas besoin de preuves ... c'est du marketing. Maintenant que certains ont ouvert les yeux, peut être qu'ils pourraient lire plus attentivement ce que d'autres écrivent depuis plusieurs jours ; Apple est le roi du marketing. Il est totalement logique et en accord total avec un bon sens marketing que d'annoncer seul l'arrivée de ce produit. D'autres annonces lors de cette keynote auraient parasité l'iPad et il aurait perdu de son intérêt (pas forcemment de beaucoup mais tout de même). De plus, l'invitation était claire et ils s'y sont effectivement tenus.
> 
> Par contre, à partir d'aujourd'hui, il est quasi certain que la prochaine annonce d'Apple (ou à travers une mise à jour directe du store), c'est pour des updates (au niveau de l'OS de l'iPhone, des logiciels ou des MBP). D'un point de vu technique, je laisserai le temps de retomber l'effet iPad et seulement après je lancerai mes nouvelles gammes. Il faudra je pense patienter encore quelques semaines (malheureusement).



tout à fait d'accord, mais comme je dis juste en dessus, tu ne penses pas que sortir ces MBP dans quelques semaines pourrait "faire de l'ombre" à la sortie officielle de l'iPad (à savoir en mars)?


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2010)

xsecretx a dit:


> Non je n'ai pas de preuves ce ne sont que des suppositions et tes posts inutiles a toi ne se comptent pas sur les doigts de la main Hal. Je trouve seulement logique qu'apple sorte les mbp dans peu de temps sachant qu'ils étaient attendus au tournant a la keynote, ça leur permet de piéger tout le monde et de créer un effet de surprise


Un "effet de surprise". :mouais: Ils sont fourbes, chez Apple... :rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

Plus je traîne sur ce forum et plus je me rends compte que les MacUsers sont gravement timbrés... L'effet de rumeurs à definitivement beaucoup beaucoup plus d'effet que le LSD sur la majeure partie d'entre eux...


----------



## rizoto (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Plus je traîne sur ce forum et plus je me rends compte que les MacUsers sont gravement timbrés... L'effet de rumeurs à definitivement beaucoup beaucoup plus d'effet que le LSD sur la majeure partie d'entre eux...




Atlante sors de ce corps !


----------



## tbotw69 (27 Janvier 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> tout à fait d'accord, mais comme je dis juste en dessus, tu ne penses pas que sortir ces MBP dans quelques semaines pourrait "faire de l'ombre" à la sortie officielle de l'iPad (à savoir en mars)?


Effectivement, c'est une excellente question. Malheureusement, sur ce point, c'est une stratégie difficile à prévoir (contrairement à ce qui s'est passé jusqu'ici, malgré tout ce qu'on peut dire).
C'est vrai que l'apparition sur le marché va relancer un peu le buzz sur l'iPad :
- soit Apple estime que le succès (au sens coup de marketing) sera retombé avant cette mise sur le marché et donc un creneau s'ouvre pour annoncer les MBP d'ici mars sans pour autant faire de l'ombre à la commercialisation de l'iPad
- soit elle attend au moins la commercialisation de l'iPad mais j'avoue que ce serait un peu "abusé" car le seul résultat escompté que je vois serait de précipiter des acheteurs potentiels de MBP (ayant économisé depuis longtemps...) vers des iPad tout en espérant qu'une sortie des MBP dans les semaines suivantes les fasse ressortir le porte feuille une 2ème fois.

J'avoue que là, c'est beaucoup plus difficile de savoir mais j'opterai tout de même pour la 1ère option (plutôt parce que j'ai vraiment envie de m'acheter ces futurs MPB ^^)


----------



## xao85 (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon comment ca va ici? Personne n'a sauté par la fenêtre? 

En même temps je vous l'avais dit, ce soir c'était spécial Tablette!


----------



## divoli (27 Janvier 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Plus je traîne sur ce forum et plus je me rends compte que les MacUsers sont gravement timbrés...


C'est clair, mais ce n'est pas un hasard, tu as largement démontré avoir  toi-même de larges prédispositions.


----------



## theplayer777 (27 Janvier 2010)

Mon j'ai une question piège: pourquoi et-ce qu'il est 9:41 sur la page de présentation de iPad et pas 9:42?... :rateau:


----------



## daphone (27 Janvier 2010)

Il faut quand même préciser, et je l'avais déjà dit plusieurs fois, qu'à l'issue de ce keynote, ça fout mal de n'avoir rien a dépenser sur l'Apple Store... Surtout que la tablette ne sera pas dispo (pour l'Europe) avant l'été 2010 (donc avant, après ou en même temps que l'iPhone 4G ?)...bof bof...C'est pas dans le goût d'Apple de n'avoir rien a proposer pendant ce laps de temps.. Surtout que si Juin sera déjà chargé en nouveautés avec ces 2 lancements, et que les Macbook pro fêteront leur année sans mise à jour.
Déjà qu'aujourd'hui tu veux acheter un macbook pro a la fnac, et tu apprends que le modèle existe depuis juin 2009, c'est pas très vendeur..

Il faut savoir aussi que les équipes de Cupertino ne font pas la bamboula aujourd'hui. Même si le développement de la tablette a du bien les occuper, il ne faut pas croire que les bureaux du macbook pro sont restés fermés pendant ces dernières semaines ou derniers mois. "Bon les gars, good job pour la iPlancheàpain, allez ouste maintenant, on a l'autre pain sur la planche. Sujet du jour :  qu'est ce qu'on va faire pour les macbook pro 2010 ? Un rapport demain matin pour chacun, merci".
Un développement prend énormément de temps et ils doivent avoir aujourd'hui une idée précise, sinon déjà des prototypes en test.
Il faut se rappeler aussi les deux réferences 6.1 et 6.2, visible depuis assez longtemps.

Ce que je me dis aussi, c'est qu'ils prennent du temps pour renouveler ces macbook, on doit peut être s'attendre à de changements plus conséquents et tant mieux (un changement d'architecture n'est pas facile). 

Bref tablons sur Février par une mise à jour du Store (les macbook air ont besoin aussi d'être rafraichis, ainsi que les mac pro, ainsi qu'iLife et iWork, en général fournis sur les maj d'ordis).

Beaucoup de nouveautés nous attendent très bientôt donc !


----------



## OLALA_! (27 Janvier 2010)

Je vais évacuer ma frustration. À demain.

[DM]xa1t15_koop-island-blues_music[/DM]


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonne nuit...


----------



## kerflous (27 Janvier 2010)

j'vais déposer un copyright sur ma iPlancheàpain 




> je que je me dis aussi, c'est qu'ils prennent du temps pour renouveler ces macbook, on doit peut être s'attendre à de changements plus conséquents et tant mieux (un changement d'architecture n'est pas facile).



en espérant que tu as raison. En espérant qu'on aie une bonne surprise le mois prochain


----------



## ThoTokio (27 Janvier 2010)

Heu. Oups...

Aujourd'hui, c'est la deuxième fois que je lave le clavier de mon Macbook. C'est aussi la  deuxième fois que je le grille. VDM

Va falloir que je l'emmène à un APR, qu'il me le change encore une fois et je vais devoir vivre plusieurs jours sans mon MB. ><

Le truc c'est qu'en ce moment, je peux pas me permettre de ne pas avoir d'ordi.

Donc... Pourquoi Apple n'a pas mis à jour ses MBP ce soir ? J'en aurais profité pour en acheter un en amenant mon vieux chez le docteur... ^^

Ouais, griller son clavier pour acheter un MBP, c'est une excuse facile, je sais, j'assume. ^^

(pour ceux qui se demandent comment j'écris et bien... avec un clavier usb)


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je vais évacuer ma frustration. À demain.



Tiens !! part pas les mains vides


----------



## Djajuka (27 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je vais évacuer ma frustration. À demain.



A deux mains ?

Je sais, je vais me coucher :rose:


----------



## dambo (28 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Il faut quand même préciser, et je l'avais déjà dit plusieurs fois, qu'à l'issue de ce keynote, ça fout mal de n'avoir rien a dépenser sur l'Apple Store... Surtout que la tablette ne sera pas dispo (pour l'Europe) avant l'été 2010 (donc avant, après ou en même temps que l'iPhone 4G ?)...bof bof...C'est pas dans le goût d'Apple de n'avoir rien a proposer pendant ce laps de temps.. Surtout que si Juin sera déjà chargé en nouveautés avec ces 2 lancements, et que les Macbook pro fêteront leur année sans mise à jour.
> Déjà qu'aujourd'hui tu veux acheter un macbook pro a la fnac, et tu apprends que le modèle existe depuis juin 2009, c'est pas très vendeur..
> 
> Il faut savoir aussi que les équipes de Cupertino ne font pas la bamboula aujourd'hui. Même si le développement de la tablette a du bien les occuper, il ne faut pas croire que les bureaux du macbook pro sont restés fermés pendant ces dernières semaines ou derniers mois. "Bon les gars, good job pour la iPlancheàpain, allez ouste maintenant, on a l'autre pain sur la planche. Sujet du jour :  qu'est ce qu'on va faire pour les macbook pro 2010 ? Un rapport demain matin pour chacun, merci".
> ...



Que dire, que dire ... si ce n'est que je suis d'accord avec toi.

Apple essaie probablement de créer un engouement autour de sa tablette et la sortie des MBP aurait un peu dispersé les attentions.

-------------------
Une aparté :Mon avis sur la tablette : 
un excellent produit qui satisfera bon nombres d'utilisateurs ! 
Je prends l'exemple de mes parents qui utilisent un vieil ordinateur dans le salon pour aller sur internet et consulter les mails. L'ordi ne sert à absolument rien d'autre ! L'interface de la tablette a l'air très agréable, c'est une nouvelle façon de naviguer sur le web, beaucoup plus intuitive et "decontract" que sur un laptop classique. 
Je me vois très bien surfer sur facebook ou regarder une série avachi dans le canapé sur cette petite tablette, sans avoir à poser le macbook sur mes genoux et à faire bien attention pour qu'il ne tombe pas ... Je suis ravi de ce produit qui peut aussi remplacer le calendrier familial (tablette poser sur la table du salon et consultable par tous). L'objet est ludique lorsque l'on montre des photos à des amis autour d'un verre, pas besoin de se passer l'ordi .... avec la tablette c'est beaucoup plus facile ! Bref je ne m'attendais pas à plus ... pas à moins !
Pour moi c'est tout simplement parfait. Il ne s'agit en aucun cas d'un ordinateur, mais d'un outil supplémentaire, un accès à internet d'appoint, pour le salon et la chambre. 
La possibilité jeux-vidéos à bas prix est d'autant plus intéressante ! Pour faires des mots croisés ou deux jeux sympas (gratuits sur l'App Store) sur une surface de taille correcte !

--------------------

Mais revenons au MacBook Pro ...
Il est tout simplement impossible qu'Apple attende juin pour renouveller ! Un an avec les mêmes modèles, en tenant compte de :
- la concurrence qui propose beaucoup mieux en terme de matos
- une incohérence de la gamme avec les MB blanc
- une forte attente de la part de la communauté
..... ça me paraît difficile.

En plus les ventes vont forcément ralentir ... il devient de plus en plus rationnel d'attendre. Et 7 mois pour un modèle, ça commence à faire (pour un MBP j'entends).

Il était certainement nécessaire de consacrer ce keynote à l'iPad pour braquer tous les projecteurs sur ce seul produit !

Une fois que tout ça sera passé, et que tout le monde attendra sagement avril, ce sera alors le moment pour Apple de sortir les MBP.
J'avoue m'être trompé lors de mon premier pronostic (encore que j'étais plus réservé que Olala lol), mais je pense que nous pouvons attendre les nouveaux MBP pour le mardi 9, le mardi 16 ou le mardi 23. Ca laissera ainsi un peu de temps avant de revenir sur l'iPad pour sa sortie !


----------



## Clockover (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour moi soit Apple sort des nouveaux MacBook Pro soit je vois ailleurs.
Et encore faut-il qu'ils soient correct (bonne carte graphique!). 

En gros pour l'instant on ne sait pas quand cela sortira ni qu'est-ce qui sortira, ni quand sera la disponibilité effective!
Tout dépendra donc de ma patience.

Acheter aujourd'hui des C2D avec une petite 9600M à ce prix, c'est du vol.
Apple joue avec ses clients. Ce n'est pas bon!

Et HS: Le iPad est un produit qui a ses atouts mais son marché n'est pas encore gagné. Personnellement, je n'en acheterais pas! C'est une plateforme bien trop fermée.


----------



## tazevil666 (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon bah allez tout le monde, c'est reparti pour un seatting jusque mardi prochain


----------



## chacha95 (28 Janvier 2010)

AH AH AH ! Je vous avez bien dit qu'il fallait acheter maintenant....

Alleeeez cliquez


----------



## dambo (28 Janvier 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> AH AH AH ! Je vous avez bien dit qu'il fallait acheter maintenant....
> 
> Alleeeez cliquez



C'est quoi ce macbook ? pas un 15" (pas la bonne largeur et pas d'enceintes sur les cotés ...
C'est un peu 13" ... un peu trop large et bordure noire d'écran trop fine (image du bureau dans une résolution qui ne correspond pas au 13")

Tu as trouvé une image du future 14" avoue


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

Alors, vous en êtes content des nouveaux MBP ?


----------



## aquafafa (28 Janvier 2010)

moi je suis très déçue! pas de Macbook pro à l'horizon ! perso je trouve que cette tablette sert pas à grand chose pour ma part. Pour bosser , faire du photoshop , du développement web ou programmation ça vaut pas un clou.

Steeve Jobs aurait pu bosser pour nous, travailleurs et travailleuses !! pas bosser pour dire wahoooo j'ai crée le meilleur truc de ma carrière !


Maintenant y a plus qu'a lorgner le store et attendre des fermetures intempestives...et on sera sur la bonne voie !

bonne journée à toutes et tous !


----------



## sapiens07 (28 Janvier 2010)

je vois que je suis pas le seul frustré. Pour moi ca tombe tres bien, comme j hesite entre Mac (mon premier) et sony, ca permettra de voir qui va tapper le plus fort sachant que sony va sortir fin Mars (sic) le nouveau Z http://gizmodo.com/5451641/sonys-vaio-z-laptops-on-sale-in-march-will-bring-quad-ssds-to-the-table

Juste pour enfoncer un peu les macs actuels : 

 Intel Core i7-620M processors
NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M chips (ce qui se fait de mieux en CG pour portables)
13.1-inch LED backlit screen 1920 x 1080 
Quad SSD drives
weighs 1.43kg
HDMI
Lecteur/graveur blueray
Qualité Sony of course 

Voilà et le prix $1900

Donc le choix est vite fait


----------



## salamander (28 Janvier 2010)

Fin de la pignolade........mdrrr


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Janvier 2010)

Et ils n'ont pas de forum sony ?


----------



## bullrottt (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon bah je suis deg 
Il ne me reste plus que mon mac mini,
Si quelqu un du nord vend un macbook 15 unibody qu'il me fasse signe en MP


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Janvier 2010)

Je suis pas déçu de l'avoir acheté moi en tout cas il me le fallait de toute façon ...
 je compati à votre attente


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

*MOUHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Toi, tu as un gros balai bien profond dans les fesses... Détends toi c'est un endroit de détente ici ! Surtout sur ce message d'ailleurs ! Tiens, prends une chaise et assieds toi mon grand ! Tout va bien ! Respires !
> 
> J'ai noté tous les noms des pessimistes, des défaitistes et des perdants qui n'y croient pas ! Je vais tous vous pourrir dès demain ! Et ne me parlez pas de réalisme, vous êtes tout aussi réaliste que moi qui y croit dur comme fer. Vous allez déguster !
> 
> ...





Gronounours a dit:


> Alors, vous en êtes content des nouveaux MBP ?



Moi oui carrément, par contre j'étais occupé hier et je n'ai pas pu filmer l'un des plus beau vol plané jamais réalisé. Quelqu'un à la vidéo ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Comment veut tu jouer à un FPS sur ps3, erk Mais on s'égare.


C'est ce que je croyais aussi, mais au final un bon FPS console, quand il a été conçu pour la console, ça marche très bien. J'ai pas de FPS sur PS3 là, mais j'ai joué à Halo sur XBox à l'époque, et au final ça marche très bien.

Sinon concernant la keynote, OLALA, tu as sauté par la fenêtre ? Je veux des photos ^^


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Janvier 2010)

dambo a dit:


> - une forte attente de la part de la communauté



Je pense même que Steve a du mal à dormir.

Faut pas déconner ça fait un moment qu'Apple en a plus rien à carrer des gammes Pro, maintenant le coeur de cible c'est le jeune CSP++ qui utilise son iPhone pour MSN & le coussin péteur, qui va utiliser son iPad pour montrer qu'il en a un plus gros et qui se la péte avec son Macbook (ouais parce qu'il est trop mignon et qu'il a une pomme qui fait de la lumière).

Le jour où Adobe annonce un support officiel de ses logiciels sous Linux, je rentre à ma maison.


----------



## jess6lilcat (28 Janvier 2010)

Très décue également... Mon ibook g4 a rendu l'âme la semaine dernière, j'attendais donc la keynote avec impatience pour le remplacer par un nouveau macbook pro 13" et pouvoir ainsi faire récuperer mes données... La carte mère étant morte :/

Du coup j'hésite à prendre le macbook blanc...  Si la tablette était disponible encore, j'aurais ptet craqué pour un imac avec tablette à la limite. 

Gros dilemme donc...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

jess6lilcat a dit:


> Très décue également...



Voilà ce que c'est que de faire confiance à des geeks charlatans pensant en connaitre plus sur l'avenir de la firme que le grand gourou lui même.   



jess6lilcat a dit:


> Mon ibook g4 a rendu l'âme la semaine dernière



Tu n'a pas du en prendre très soins ou alors mauvaise série mais si c'était le cas je pense qu'il aurait laché bien avant.


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

Comme dirait le philosophe : la patience est une vertue.


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

Le iPad c'est vraiment de la fioriture à l'état pur. Tout est fait pour faire du cash. Un produit gadget a acheter quand on ne sait plus que faire de son argent.

Prôner le fait de tenir le "web" entre ses mains et ne pas supporter la technologie Flash... mais de qui se moquent-t-ils ? Ça va comme ça ? iTunes est assez verrouillé pour amasser du pognon les gars ? Niveau marketing, ce sont les rois et ça s'arrête là.

http://www.fredcavazza.net/2010/01/...qui-ne-risque-pas-de-concurrencer-les-ebooks/

Quant à moi, je reste sous XP & Debian. Ses MBP vieux de 7 mois vendus aussi cher que des produits déjà renouvelés chez la concurrence... Trop marrant. Franchement, il peut se les carrer très profond dans son cul. Adieu.


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est ça, au revoir. Et n'oublie pas de remettre ta culotte.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Adieu.



Alléluia mes frères, mes prières ont été entendues. Loué soit Saint Steve.


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Prôner le fait de tenir le "web" entre ses mains et ne pas supporter la technologie Flash...



Je ne suis vraiment pas fan de l'iPad (surtout que ça a été annoncé comme un truc révolutionnaire... interface cheap (déjà que le springboard sur l'iPhone est merdique, ils ont trouvé le moyen de le réutiliser en plus moche), design grossier, pas de multi-tâches, et j'en passe), mais bon le Flash c'est un peu ce que sont les années 80 à la musique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Adieu.



C'est tout de même dommage autant d'enthousiasme qui s'évanouit d'un coup.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Bon, on a perdu OLALA! là 

Comme quoi, ce n'était pas un _vraie_ fan : se rabattre sur un bouze XP/debian _paske StSteve-mon-ancien-gourou-à-moi-que-j'avais-il-a-été-méchant-il-m'a-trahie-pour-un-iPad... mouiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn_


  

Au fait, que ceux qui ont sauté par le fenêtre fassent un pas en avant


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au fait, que ceux qui ont sauté par le fenêtre fassent un pas en avant



Peuvent pas...
Puissqui z'ont sauté par la fenêtre !...


----------



## rizoto (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Le iPad c'est vraiment de la fioriture à l'état pur. Tout est fait pour faire du cash. Un produit gadget a acheter quand on ne sait plus que faire de son argent



on y peut rien si t'es pauvre. l'ipad ira tres bien avec ma rolex mobutu 



OLALA! a dit:


> Prôner le fait de tenir le "web" entre ses mains et ne pas supporter la technologie Flash... mais de qui se moquent-t-ils ? Ça va comme ça ?



Flash, c'est quoi déjà?



OLALA! a dit:


> Adieu.



Les gerbes de fleurs, on les envoie ou?


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au fait, que ceux qui ont sauté par le fenêtre fassent un pas en avant



À mon avis, ça dépendra de l'étage auquel ils habitent! :rateau:


----------



## jess6lilcat (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5370840 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que c'est que de faire confiance à des geeks charlatans pensant en connaitre plus sur l'avenir de la firme que le grand gourou lui même.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu n'a pas du en prendre très soins ou alors mauvaise série mais si c'était le cas je pense qu'il aurait laché bien avant.



Gnagnagnagna, c'est même pas vrai d'abord ! Je suis super soigneuse ! 

Il a tenu 5 ans, donc je ne me plains pas. Mais là j'ai plus d'ordi perso donc bon... je suis un peu embêtée quand même :/
Il est hors de question pour moi de repartir sur windows et je pense être trop feignasse pour linux.


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Flash, c'est quoi déjà?



C'est entre autre ça sale demeuré : http://www.soleilnoir.net/
C'est aussi la technologie qui sera supportée en HTML5 natif, mais con comme tu es, tu n'en as même pas entendu parler. Alors enfiles ton rolex, allumes ton Mac et montres les bien à ceux qui t'entourent puise ça te fait bander.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

jess6lilcat a dit:


> Gnagnagnagna, c'est même pas vrai d'abord ! Je suis super soigneuse !
> 
> Il a tenu 5 ans, donc je ne me plains pas. Mais là j'ai plus d'ordi perso donc bon... je suis un peu embêtée quand même :/
> Il est hors de question pour moi de repartir sur windows et je pense être trop feignasse pour linux.



Attend la prochaine keynote, il y aura peut-être une maj des MBP ou alors saute par la fenêtre toi aussi tu verras ça résout bien des problèmes.    

Plus sérieusement, quand on a un vrai besoin d'un ordinateur on note les besoins, on regarde les configurations disponibles et on achète sans se soucier de futurs mises à jour hypothétiques, sinon c'est qu'on est pas si pressé que cela et qu'on se passe aisément d'un ordinateur personnel.


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> mais bon le Flash c'est un peu ce que sont les années 80 à la musique.


Et donc ça veut dire que le flash c'est génial ? 
Parce que entre nous, moi je suis fan de la musique des fin 70 début 80 ^^


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Oh, OLALA! deviendrait-elle aigrie ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> À mon avis, ça dépendra de l'étage auquel ils habitent! :rateau:



Pas forcément car le geek n'est pas connu pour être un grand sportif. Tomber d'une chaise/tabouret/canapé/autre le met déjà dans un sale état.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> C'est entre autre ça sale demeuré : http://www.soleilnoir.net/



C'est vrai que c'est moche.


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> C'est entre autre ça sale demeuré : http://www.soleilnoir.net/



Ok tu parles des sites mal optimisés qui sont parfaitement réalisables avec AJAX, CSS3 & Cie ?



Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et donc ça veut dire que le flash c'est génial ?
> Parce que entre nous, moi je suis fan de la musique des fin 70 début 80 ^^



Pour l'analogie, les yéyés, ça te va ? L'eurodance des années 90 ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> C'est entre autre ça sale demeuré : http://www.soleilnoir.net/



çà donne pas envie :sick:

Et sinon, le HTML5, c'est bon pour la petite culotte ?


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Alors enfiles ton rolex, allumes ton Mac et montres les bien à ceux qui t'entourent puise ça te fait bander.



Une pointe de jalousie peut-être? 


Allez, va-t-en sale pauvre exhibitionniste!


----------



## carbonyle (28 Janvier 2010)

Sinon je kiffe toujours autant mon mbp. Faut savoir se satisfaire des petits plaisirs quotidiens


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Ok tu parles des sites mal optimisés qui sont parfaitement réalisables avec AJAX, CSS3 & Cie ?



J'aime bien Christian, mais là, quand tu feras ça en AJAX tu m'appelles hahaha !
http://www.findyourtracks.fr

On dit que les gens sous PC sont sectaires, mais à vous lire ça fait peur. Critiquer le flash parce que Steve veut verrouiller son modèle économique... Vous êtes bêtes ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Pour l'analogie, les yéyés, ça te va ? L'eurodance des années 90 ?


^^
Moi je parlais de la musique style téléphone, abba, la dance et tout ça 
Sinon moi j'hésite toujours... mac... ou linux 

J'ai été linuxien, mais je crois que j'ai un peu la flemme, y a des tas d'applis sympa gratuites sur linux, mais à paramétrer / installer / tout ça... c'est un peu galère quand même ^^ (linux gentoo ^^)


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Prôner le fait de tenir le "web" entre ses mains et ne pas supporter la technologie Flash...



En direct de chez Adobe : ipad_adobe_parle_de_l_ipad_et_met_a_jour_son_package_pour_flash/


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> En direct de chez Adobe : ipad_adobe_parle_de_l_ipad_et_met_a_jour_son_package_pour_flash/



Ouffffff!!!! On pourra aller sur le site de Soleil Noir! On est sauvés! :love: :love:


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ouffffff!!!! On pourra aller sur le site de Soleil Noir! On est sauvés! :love: :love:



Ni sur YouTube, ah pardon ! Steve a fait le nécessaire de son côté pour accéder au flux sans passer par flash... Débile va.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Amen


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> J'aime bien Christian, mais là, quand tu feras ça en AJAX tu m'appelles hahaha !
> http://www.findyourtracks.fr
> 
> On dit que les gens sous PC sont sectaires, mais à vous lire ça fait peur. Critiquer le flash parce que Steve veut verrouiller son modèle économique... Vous êtes bêtes ?



Nan j'ai toujours détesté le Flash, la seule utilité que j'avais trouvé c'était pour le streaming vidéo parce que personne ne se mettait d'accord sur un format vidéo, mais avec l'HTML 5 ça arrive.

A part se taper des interfaces à la con et des performances dignes d'un Windows Me, désolé je ne vois toujours pas. Fais moi un Google Map en Flash, et on verra la gueule des serveurs qui gèrent ça.

Flash c'est juste une plaie pour le web.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Enfin un propos intelligent sur le flash


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Amen



La haine est toujours aussi proche de l'amour


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Pas faux, j'aimerais pas être à la place de Saint Steve


----------



## carbonyle (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Ni sur YouTube, ah pardon ! Steve a fait le nécessaire de son côté pour accéder au flux sans passer par flash... Débile va.



Détends toi, détends toi


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Détends toi, détends toi



Laisse, c'est sa manière à elle d'exprimer sa joie d'être et de rester sous Win! 

.... rien à voir avec de la frustration! Non non.....


----------



## Dr Troy (28 Janvier 2010)

Je propose de recentrer le débat sur le sujet initial 

En espérant qu'il y ai une update sauvage du store d'ici mardi prochain (oui c'est beau l'espoir, mais maintenant que j'ai attendu je n'ose pas allé m'acheter mon MBP pour voir sortir quelques jours après une mise à jour).


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Je propose de recentrer le débat sur le sujet initial



Alors, oui, les MBP seront mis à jour... un jour !!! Quand et caractéristiques ? On sait pas 

Le reste n'est que spéculation dans le meilleur des cas.


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Nan j'ai toujours détesté le Flash, la seule utilité que j'avais trouvé c'était pour le streaming vidéo parce que personne ne se mettait d'accord sur un format vidéo, mais avec l'HTML 5 ça arrive.



Attention, ne mélanges pas tout. Ce n'est pas parce que le HTML5 pourra lire en direct tout type de contenu sans installer de codecs côté client qu'on pourra mettre les supers *.mov ou les *.wmv moisis en ligne ! La compression flash en streaming restera très longtemps supérieure et interopérable via l'XML.



Dr Troy a dit:


> A part se taper des interfaces à la con et des performances dignes d'un Windows Me, désolé je ne vois toujours pas. Fais moi un Google Map en Flash, et on verra la gueule des serveurs qui gèrent ça.



C'est sûr que si tu surfes sur une machine vieille de 10 ans parce que Steve vend des composants périmés à prix fort... Vivement l'adaptation d'OS X sur la machine de notre choix pour nous affranchir de son bon vouloir de mettre à jour son hardware. 




Dr Troy a dit:


> Flash c'est juste une plaie pour le web.



Tu as raison sur ce point. Au niveau SEO & accessibilité c'est peu recommandé. Ceci dit Google lit le Flash (du mois si ton AS3 est parsé correctement). Mais je trouve inadmissible qu'on se retrouve sur des pages découpés de carrés vides parce que Steve en a décidé ainsi.

Dans le cas de Linux, ils ne proposent pas de Flash en natif à cause de l'idéologie du libre, mais au moins, il existe des alternatives comme sous Iceweasel. D'ailleurs Androïd le fera très bien.

Sinon, oui tu as raison, il faut balayer tout le multimédia de l'Internet d'un revers de la main parce que Steve en a décidé ainsi et revenir au *.gif ! Bien entendu, rien que pour afficher la publicité de MacWay en bas du forum, tu le feras en AJAX !

Quant à Google Maps, personne n'a jamais pensé à le faire en Flash sauf Mappy qui a depuis compris que s'il voulait viser un peu les smartphones devait se mettre à jour.

Du flash partout, non, mais le prendre un charge : oui. C'est comme tout dans la vie. Il ne faut pas être intégriste comme ça.


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

> aut pas déconner ça fait un moment qu'Apple en a plus rien à carrer des gammes Pro, maintenant le coeur de cible c'est le jeune CSP++ qui utilise son iPhone pour MSN & le coussin péteur, qui va utiliser son iPad pour montrer qu'il en a un plus gros



200% d'accord avec ça. 
ça devient une marque pour les 16-17 de Neuilly


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Nan j'ai toujours détesté le Flash, la seule utilité que j'avais trouvé c'était pour le streaming vidéo parce que personne ne se mettait d'accord sur un format vidéo, mais avec l'HTML 5 ça arrive.
> 
> A part se taper des interfaces à la con et des performances dignes d'un Windows Me, désolé je ne vois toujours pas. Fais moi un Google Map en Flash, et on verra la gueule des serveurs qui gèrent ça.
> 
> Flash c'est juste une plaie pour le web.



Sans parler qu'un site est toujours tellement content de son introduction de merde qui dure 5 minutes et qu'on ne peut forcément pas zapée ça le rend toujours infecte à mes yeux   

Et puis je ne parle même pas des pourritures de pub souvent en flash de merde.


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

Heureusement que les sites en flash bien conçus proposent un menu "skip intro" 
J'aime pas trop les sites en flash non plus, c'est vraiment trop lourd à gérer, sans compter que c'est source de plantage, difficile de copier/coller du texte, ce genre de choses...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> 200% d'accord avec ça.
> ça devient une marque pour les 16-17 de Neuilly



Mais vous espérez quoi ? Apple est là pour faire du pognon, et si son terrain marketing s'avère être les 16-17 de Neuilly et bien ils n'hésiterons pas. Faut prendre les thunes là où elles sont.


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5370964 a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler qu'un site est toujours tellement content de son introduction de merde qui dure 5 minutes et qu'on ne peut forcément pas zapée ça le rend toujours infecte à mes yeux



Il faut arrêter de fréquenter les sites Internet qui sont restés axés "splash page" façon web 2001. Là tu sors un argument bateau et cliché comme les publicités Mac à l'encontre des PC : virus, spyware etc.

Files moi ton adresse, je vais t'envoyer un petit *.dmg et on verra si tu fais le malin sans Anti-Virus. Apple jouit du faible taux de pénétration par les vilains pas beaux parce que ce n'est pas rentable. Mais j'ai déjà vu des botnet à louer sous Tiger à l'époque, c'était aussi efficace que sous Windows.

Et je recommande encore une fois ce lien en rapport avec l'iPad :
http://www.fredcavazza.net/2010/01/...qui-ne-risque-pas-de-concurrencer-les-ebooks/


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Heureusement que les sites en flash bien conçus proposent un menu "skip intro"
> J'aime pas trop les sites en flash non plus, c'est vraiment trop lourd à gérer, sans compter que c'est source de plantage, difficile de copier/coller du texte, ce genre de choses...



Non mais tu peux le dire, les sites en flash c'est de la merde.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas quelle est la cible de l'iPad, mais on trouve aussi (bcp) d'iPhones ailleurs qu'à Neuilly, même dans le 9-3, c'est fou hein ?


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5370974 a dit:
			
		

> Non mais tu peux le dire, les sites en flash c'est de la merde.



On dit : je n'aime pas, ou ça ne me convient pas.
Évites de faire ton MacUser de base qui critique ce que son Dieu n'aime pas.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Files moi ton adresse, je vais t'envoyer un petit *.dmg



On tremble déjà 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> On dit : je n'aime pas, ou ça ne me convient pas.
> Évites de faire ton MacUser de base qui critique ce que son Dieu n'aime pas.



Et tu as déjà renié St Steve depuis hier ? Que disais-tu plus haut : le iPad c'est de la merde ?

Charite bien ordonnée... tout çà


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quelle est la cible de l'iPad, mais on trouve aussi (bcp) d'iPhones ailleurs qu'à Neuilly, même dans le 9-3, c'est fou hein ?



Pas faux. c'est dailleurs la 2ème raison pour laquelle j'ai jamais eu d'iPhone.


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Et je recommande encore une fois ce lien en rapport avec l'iPad :
> http://www.fredcavazza.net/2010/01/...qui-ne-risque-pas-de-concurrencer-les-ebooks/



C'est sûr que si on commence un article en se disant qu'on aime pas Apple...... on risque pas d'être objectif! :sleep:

J'viens de lire en diagonale, et tous les points sont négatifs par défaut... 


Pour rappel, ça a été dévoilé hier et peu de personne l'ont sans doute déjà eu dans les mains....

Je doute que celui qui a fait cet article et qui se permet de critiquer à tout bout de champ en connaisse plus que nous sur ce nouveau produit.... :sleep:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Il faut arrêter de fréquenter les sites Internet qui sont restés axés "splash page" façon web 2001. Là tu sors un argument bateau et cliché comme les publicités Mac à l'encontre des PC : virus, spyware etc.


Peut-être mais ce n'est pas moi qui créé les sites parce sauf quand il y a de la vrai technologie derrière comme du Java mais là je m'attaque aux serveurs. Je préfère encore un bon site en HTML classique qu'en Flash.    



OLALA! a dit:


> Files moi ton adresse, je vais t'envoyer un petit *.dmg et on verra si tu fais le malin sans Anti-Virus.


Non mais arrêtes de délirer J'installe pas n'importe quoi sur mon MacOS ou mon Windows parce que quelqu'un me le demande. J'aime installer des choses qui me sont réellement utiles et qui viennent de sources sûres, ce que tu n'es pas. Et puis concernant les spywares, antivirus etc. Tu ne m'apprend pas grand chose.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------




OLALA! a dit:


> On dit : je n'aime pas, ou ça ne me convient pas.
> Évites de faire ton MacUser de base qui critique ce que son Dieu n'aime pas.



Tu dois bien mal me connaître pour tenir de tels propos.


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> On tremble déjà
> Et tu as déjà renié St Steve depuis hier ? Que disais-tu plus haut : le iPad c'est de la merde ?
> 
> Charite bien ordonnée... tout çà





OLALA! a dit:


> Le iPad c'est vraiment de la fioriture à l'état pur.



Si tu ne sais pas lire je ne peux pas t'aider. Alors évites de parler pour ne rien dire.



Fix78 a dit:


> C'est sûr que si on commence un article en se disant qu'on aime pas Apple...... on risque pas d'être objectif! :sleep:
> 
> J'viens de lire en diagonale, et tous les points sont négatifs par défaut...
> 
> ...



Fred Cavazza n'est absolument pas anti Apple qui fait d'excellents produits. C'est simplement un article critique et argumenté qui présente un angle d'attaque un peu plus intéressant que la plupart des articles qui bavent devant la tablette.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Si tu ne sais pas lire je ne peux pas t'aider. Alors évites de parler pour ne rien dire.



Par contre mon gK, toi elle te connais très bien.   

Un peu de respect pour tes ainés jeune hérétique


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Et un(e) troll(e) velu(e), un(e)


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

> Pour rappel, ça a été dévoilé hier et peu de personne l'ont sans doute déjà eu dans les mains....



ça change rien aux défaut inhérents au produit.


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Fred Cavazza n'est absolument pas anti Apple qui fait d'excellents produits. C'est simplement un article critique et argumenté qui présente un angle d'attaque un peu plus intéressant que la plupart des articles qui bavent devant la tablette.



En tout cas j'trouve qu'il s'avance beaucoup ton copain! 

La tablette a été annoncée hier soir, sort dans 2 mois et ce monsieur a déjà un avis sur tout en ce qui concerne un produit qu'il ne connait absolument pas _(si c'n'est en piochant sur le net et d'après c'qu'il a vu de la Keynote)_ et qui pourrait déjà avoir subit quelques correctifs d'ici sa sortie!


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> C'est entre autre ça sale demeuré : http://www.soleilnoir.net/
> C'est aussi la technologie qui sera supportée en HTML5 natif, mais con comme tu es, tu n'en as même pas entendu parler. Alors enfiles ton rolex, allumes ton Mac et montres les bien à ceux qui t'entourent puise ça te fait bander.



Je l'adore. :love:


----------



## kerflous (28 Janvier 2010)

Je mate des extraits de la Keynote, j'adore les applaudissements et beuglements quand Jobs annonce le nom iPad, et le gros blanc quand le produit apparait:rateau:

(pourquoi persiste t il à s'habiller comme un RMIste lors de ses keynote )


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Je l'adore. :love:



Pervers


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

Un hors sujet de plus : l'un d'entre vous a des informations sur l'utilisation des produits Apple (peu importe lesquels) par l'armée française ou américaine ?

Je sais juste que dans l'un des pays nordiques un centre de vidéo surveillance tourne sur des serveurs Mac mais c'est tout. Si vous avez des informations là dessus, je prends.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Un hors sujet de plus : l'un d'entre vous a des informations sur l'utilisation des produits Apple (peu importe lesquels) par l'armée française ou américaine ?
> 
> Je sais juste que dans l'un des pays nordiques un centre de vidéo surveillance tourne sur des serveurs Mac mais c'est tout. Si vous avez des informations là dessus, je prends.



Voilà la vidéo attestant les rumeurs et parce que tu aimes le flash, c'est cadeau    

[youtube]LPMbqPEbwK8[/youtube]


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Un hors sujet de plus : l'un d'entre vous *(bande de sale trous de balle)* a des informations sur l'utilisation des produits Apple (peu importe lesquels) par l'armée française ou américaine ?
> 
> Je sais juste que dans l'un des pays nordiques un centre de vidéo surveillance tourne sur des serveurs Mac mais c'est tout. Si vous avez des informations *bandes de cons aigris bourgeois* là dessus, je prends.




C'est tellement plus joli! :love:


----------



## salamander (28 Janvier 2010)

Olala, ça fait plusieurs fils où je passe et où je te vois avec des interventions très raffinées !!! Je suis désolé de te dire ça, mais tu es d'une inutilité affligeante, je pense que tu pourrais essayer d'utiliser un de ces produits vibrants en latex que l'on peut trouver en boutique spécialisée pour canaliser toute cette hargne, et la transformer en plaisir.... Et là je peux te l'assurer, si tes orgasmes sont aussi costauds que l'agressivité que tu étales dans tes phrases, tu vas passer un bon moment au 7eme ciel.....


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371030 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la vidéo attestant les rumeurs et parce que tu aimes le flash, c'est cadeau
> 
> Navrée je ne peux pas lire ta réponse mon iPhone ne supporte pas le Flash.
> Merci quand même.
> ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Merci de ne pas déformer mes propos. Si le fait qu'on te parle mal t'excite je peux te faire une dédicace en privé (moi j'aime ça parfois) par contre ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas encore dis.



Moi qui croyais que t'étais retourné sur WindowsCE ?


----------



## Sylow (28 Janvier 2010)

J'aime les gens qui font des leçons de moral sur le HS des autres alors qu'ils le sont depuis 100 pages...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Fix78 a dit:
> 
> 
> > C'est tellement plus joli! :love:
> ...



MacGé c'est aussi une agence matrimoniale en fait. Finalement cette keynote aura apporté amour et fini bien.


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Olala, ça fait plusieurs fils où je passe et où je te vois avec des interventions très raffinées !!! Je suis désolé de te dire ça, mais tu es d'une inutilité affligeante, je pense que tu pourrais essayer d'utiliser un de ces produits vibrants en latex que l'on peut trouver en boutique spécialisée pour canaliser toute cette hargne, et la transformer en plaisir.... Et là je peux te l'assurer, si tes orgasmes sont aussi costauds que l'agressivité que tu étales dans tes phrases, tu vas passer un bon moment au 7eme ciel.....




Nan mais là il s'agissait d'une déformation de ma part! 



OLALA! a dit:


> Merci de ne pas déformer mes propos. Si le fait qu'on te parle mal t'excite je peux te faire une dédicace en privé (moi j'aime ça parfois) par contre ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas encore dis.



J'trouvais que ça collait mieux au style que tu avais adopté depuis quelques posts!  (depuis la Keynote qui t'a frustrée quoi...!  )


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371040 a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyais que t'étais retourné sur WindowsCE ?



Oui je suis bien obligée. Mais dès qu'Adobe portera ses produits sur Linux j'abandonnerai cet OS que j'utilise non par choix mais par obligation. Idéalement j'aimerai installer MacOS où je veux. Mais pas sûr qu'il garde sa stabilité légendaire du coup, quoique...

Un noyau FreeBSD ça fait rêver même quand si c'est maintenant c'est un produit propriétaire comme un autre.


----------



## salamander (28 Janvier 2010)

Y a pas besoin de déformer quoi que ce soit, on a pas 12 ans et on sait très bien lire entre les lignes malgré le fait qu'on soit des macusers de base.  Bon moi je sors elle m'a trop fait mal aux neurones.....


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Nan mais là il s'agissait d'une déformation de ma part!
> 
> 
> 
> J'trouvais que ça collait mieux au style que tu avais adopté depuis quelques posts!  (depuis la Keynote qui t'a frustrée quoi...!  )



Frustrée, dégoûtée et énervée.
Si je croisais Steve je lui casserai bien les dents.

Ma nouvelle mascotte c'est Jony Ive.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Et demain les 2B3, comme quoi les ados...


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371056 a dit:
			
		

> Et demain les 2B3, comme quoi les ados...



J'ai 26 ans, vaccinée tatouée et toutes mes dents, pour ta gouverne.
Mais si tu aimes les 2BE3 je respecte : il en faut de toutes les couleurs...


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Si je croisais Steve je lui casserai bien les dents.
> 
> Ma nouvelle mascotte c'est Jony Ive.



C'est quoi le dicton déjà : _Souvent femme varie_ ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------




salamander a dit:


> Olala, ça fait plusieurs fils où je passe et où je te vois avec des interventions très raffinées !!! Je suis désolé de te dire ça, mais tu es d'une inutilité affligeante, je pense que tu pourrais essayer d'utiliser un de ces produits vibrants en latex que l'on peut trouver en boutique spécialisée pour canaliser toute cette hargne, et la transformer en plaisir.... Et là je peux te l'assurer, si tes orgasmes sont aussi costauds que l'agressivité que tu étales dans tes phrases, tu vas passer un bon moment au 7eme ciel.....



Ou un bonne psychanalyse aussi, mais c'est plus cher qu'un gode


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> J'ai 26 ans



Désolé pour l'incompréhension, on parlait âge mental


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Mais laissez-la tranquille, méchants vilains !... 
J'l'aime bien, moi !...  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

T'vas voir ta g... à la récré Num   


/edit : Titi, t'es aussi pervers que Jugnain


----------



## daphone (28 Janvier 2010)

STOP HS les mecs... c'est franchement lourd de vous lire, plusieurs pages que ça dure, surtout que vous êtes à plusieurs sur OLALA, je trouve tout cela pathétique. 
Vous ne devez pas avoir une vie très passionnante 

Ceux qui se foutent d'un nouveau MBP peuvent libérer le topic. Merci


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371062 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour l'incompréhension, on parlait âge mental



En me basant uniquement sur ta signature ô combien poétique, et en vue de l'évolution du *stade anal* selon Freud, j'excuse ton incompréhension.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Plusieurs sur OLALA! ? je dois comprendre quoi ? 

Pour en revenir aux MBP, il y a un autre fil, sans doute plus à sa place qu'ici et moins hystérique


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> En me basant uniquement sur ta signature ô combien poétique, et en vue de l'évolution du *stade anal* selon Freud, j'excuse ton incompréhension.



Alors que celle de titi, elle est hyper sex, et la mienne, super animalière. On n'a pas les mêmes valeurs, c'est vrai.


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ceux qui se foutent d'un nouveau MBP peuvent libérer le topic. Merci



Et ceux qu'ça intéresse, ils doivent dire quoi? Dire en boucle : _« j'espère qu'ils vont bientôt en sortir des nouveaux!! »_ ; _« quand est-ce qu'ils sortent les nouveaux?!! »_ ; _« vivement qu'ils sortent les nouveaux!! »_... ?

J'trouve pas ça beaucoup plus intéressant... :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Ah si, c'est vachement mieux


----------



## foxsking (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371030 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la vidéo attestant les rumeurs et parce que tu aimes le flash, c'est cadeau
> 
> [youtube]LPMbqPEbwK8[/youtube]


La vidéo c'est pour dire que le powermac G4 est aussi lourd qu'un char ? Apple les avait pas customisé avec un blondage par balle et du béton armé ?

Pour revenir sur le topic : je crois que j'attendrai pas les MBP, j'hésitais encore mais financièrement ce sera un MB (aussi pour l'utilité que j'en aurai) .
Vive la Guyane où il n'y a qu'un seul revendeur Apple et donc fixe ses prix comme il le souhaite (entre 150 à 400 euros plus cher que la normale...).
Faudra que j'aille me renseigner sur les taxes de douanes (vive le département français ), je pourrais m'en tirer que pour 50 à 100 euros plus cher ....


----------



## sapiens07 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> C'est entre autre ça sale demeuré : http://www.soleilnoir.net/
> C'est aussi la technologie qui sera supportée en HTML5 natif, mais con comme tu es, tu n'en as même pas entendu parler. Alors enfiles ton rolex, allumes ton Mac et montres les bien à ceux qui t'entourent puise ça te fait bander.



+1000 .. Je t'M


----------



## benoit333 (28 Janvier 2010)

salut à tous je suis nouveau  ici
quelqu'un aurait-il des prévision sur la sortie des prochain macbook pro?
car c'est pas que windows c'est la galére mais un peu


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

benoit333 a dit:


> quelqu'un aurait-il des prévision sur la sortie des prochain macbook pro?



CQFD.... :sleep:




benoit333 a dit:


> salut à tous je suis nouveau  ici
> quelqu'un aurait-il des prévision sur la sortie des prochain macbook pro?
> car c'est pas que windows c'est la galére mais un peu



J'te répond quand même : PERSONNE NE SAIT.


----------



## divoli (28 Janvier 2010)

benoit333 a dit:


> salut à tous je suis nouveau  ici
> quelqu'un aurait-il des prévision sur la sortie des prochain macbook pro?
> car c'est pas que windows c'est la galére mais un peu



On en sait rien, Apple n'annonçant jamais ses nouveautés à l'avance, d'où ce topic où chacun y va de son pronostic. Des prévisions, tu en auras autant de différentes qu'il y a d'intervenants sur ce topic, et tu ne seras pas plus avancé.
Mais je dirais qu'il y a 99,9 % de probabilités que des nouveaux MBP apparaissent d'ici la fin juin. Je sais, c'est large, mais on peut difficilement dire autre chose.


----------



## benoit333 (28 Janvier 2010)

Merci du renseignement davoli et concernant la keynote d'hier qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Il y a déjà au moins un sujet sur cette keynote et sur l'iPad


----------



## benoit333 (28 Janvier 2010)

désolé


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Y a pas à être désolé


----------



## thebignicos (28 Janvier 2010)

bon comme rien n'a bougé depuis la keynote je vais aller commander mon mac ce soir

dite moi si je me trompe mais un MBP en 15 sur du 2.6 GHz avec en option un 500go @ 7200tr/min et juste l'option ecran mat sera tres bien pour faire tourner principalement CS4 et du montage vidéo ?

 c'est la carte graphique qui me fait remettre en question NVIDIA GeForce 9400M + 9600M GT avec 256Mo


----------



## ghisdubreuil (28 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> bon comme rien n'a bougé depuis la keynote je vais aller commander mon mac ce soir
> 
> dite moi si je me trompe mais un MBP en 15 sur du 2.6 GHz avec en option un 500go @ 7200tr/min et juste l'option ecran mat sera tres bien pour faire tourner principalement CS4 et du montage vidéo ?
> 
> c'est la carte graphique qui me fait remettre en question NVIDIA GeForce 9400M + 9600M GT avec 256Mo



frustrez le consommateur, il achètera deux fois plus  
Oui cette config sera largement suffisante pour du montage vidéo. 
Je monte sur Première sur mon MBP Santa Rosa 2,4 à 800mhz avec 4GO sans aucun problème, même sur after effects !


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

Si je ne me trompe pas, changer le DD d'un MBP ne casse pas la garantie, non ?
On peut trouver des 7200 tours minute 2.5 500Go pour moins cher que l'option, et ça nous permet de garder le DD interne qu'on mettra en externe avec le boitier qui va bien


----------



## divoli (28 Janvier 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas, changer le DD d'un MBP ne casse pas la garantie, non ?


Non, ça ne remet pas en cause la garantie, en tout cas plus depuis les modèles "Unibody".


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Même si c'est toi qui le fait et non un atelier agréé ?


----------



## divoli (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Même si c'est toi qui le fait et non un atelier agréé ?



D'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums, oui. Il faudrait regarder sur le manuel ou demander à ceux qui ont un MBP récent. Mais ce n'est pas compliqué, il faut juste ouvrir l'ordi en démontant 12 vis et de là facilement rajouter de la ram ou changer le DD. 
Sous réserve, je n'en suis pas sûr à 100 %, mais c'est ce que j'ai lu partout.

Ce n'était pas le cas avec les MBP d'anciennes générations (en gros ceux de 2006 à début 2008, non "Unibody"). Là tu ne peux pas changer le DD toi-même sans rompre la garantie, c'est de toute façon tout un cirque il faut tout démonter, des dizaines et des dizaines de vis à retirer pour accéder au DD.

Par exemple, j'ai un MBP de 2007 sous Applecare et je ne peux pas changer le DD sans risquer de mettre un terme à l'extension de garantie, il faudrait que je m'adresse à un centre agréé et ce n'est pas sûr qu'il accepte de le faire. Je vais attendre la fin de l'Applecare pour l'envisager.


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai lu sur les forums, oui. Il faudrait regarder sur le manuel ou demander à ceux qui ont un MBP récent.



Ouais. La marche à suivre est indiquée dans le manuel de l'ordi.


----------



## thebignicos (28 Janvier 2010)

ok merci pour le conseil 

je ne suis pas frustré car je me devais d'en acheter un alors je me suis mis à attendre car j'ai cru qu'il sortirai une maj aux maximum hier soir donc la je peu plus attendre donc je m'en prend un.

pour le disque dur c'est mon revendeur agréé apple qui me fait la modif je vais voir pour recup celui d'origine 

le seul point négatif pour ces MBP c'est de devoir connecter deux cable pour avoir la vidéo et le son sur une tv ou écran  je trouve que cela va à l'encontre de l'esprit mac qui veu le moins de cable posible !!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'vas voir ta g... à la récré Num



Voir la tienne me suffit amplement question mocheté.    



OLALA! a dit:


> En me basant uniquement sur ta signature ô combien poétique, et en vue de l'évolution du *stade anal* selon Freud, j'excuse ton incompréhension.



C'est bien, tu commences enfin à me cerner mais ce que je préfère retenir le plus longtemps, personnellement, c'est ma bile.    



benoit333 a dit:


> quelqu'un aurait-il des prévision sur la sortie des prochain macbook pro?



Désolé, toutes les madames Irma et professeurs Mamadou du forums se sont subitement défenestrés hier soir aux alentour de 19h15. On suppute qu'un grand gourou pommé aurait lancé un message subliminal les rendant hystériques et les poussant au suicide collectif.


----------



## roadkiller (28 Janvier 2010)

Les prochaines possibilités sont février, juin ou Apple ferme boutique pcq ils sont pas assez intelligent pour prendre le départ d'une nouvelle archi mobile ...


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

Désolé du HS hehe mais purement niveau look (après ça reste un PC portable, hein ? Quoique sur linux un ordi pareil ça doit être sympa...) j'ai vu ça ^^






Bon sinon il est pas terrible, trop cher pour ce qu'il est... il est juste beau


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Si ça surchauffe autant que les vaio tout fin, c'est à éviter.


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Janvier 2010)

Ah ça, la chauffe... bon ça peut être pratique pour les longues soirées d'hiver, comme bouillotte 

Dommage que le MBA ne propose pas une option SSD 256 Go 

J'aime bien le MBA... mais pour une utilisation montage vidéo c'est pas terrible je crois, sans compter que l'absence de firewire est embêtant quand on a des disques externes en FW justement...


----------



## tazevil666 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Le iPad c'est vraiment de la fioriture à l'état pur. Tout est fait pour faire du cash. Un produit gadget a acheter quand on ne sait plus que faire de son argent.
> 
> Prôner le fait de tenir le "web" entre ses mains et ne pas supporter la technologie Flash... mais de qui se moquent-t-ils ? Ça va comme ça ? iTunes est assez verrouillé pour amasser du pognon les gars ? Niveau marketing, ce sont les rois et ça s'arrête là.
> 
> ...



Ah bah finalement la keynote aura quand même pu voir arriver quelques bonnes nouvelles 

Mais sinon, otez moi d'un doute ... quand on dit "adieu" c'est qu'on est censé disparaitre nan ? Parce qu'à lire les pages précédentes, j'ai eu un doute sur la définition de "Adieu"... Ah autant pour moi ... Je vais revoir mon français !!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est un terme helvète signifiant "au revoir"


----------



## Dementia (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Voilà, je vous explique mon problème (même si y a beaucoup plus grave). Tout d'abord je suis nouveau sur ce forum,donc avant tout bonjour à tous.

Depuis très longtemps j'ai toujours voulu me lancer sur mac. J'ai toujours eu des PC, car au final en lisant et écoutant les avis des gens, beaucoup disaient que c'était à part, difficile et complètement différent. 
Je rêvais à l'époque du powerbook que je ne me suis jamais acheté, puis avant ca de l'imac G3 . Je n'ai donc rien acheté de tout ca et la cette fois je meurs d'envie d'un MBP et c'est décidé ca sera celui la. 

J'étais partant pour m'en prendre un le mois dernier mais je me suis dit que je ferais mieux d'attendre la keynote pour voir apparaitre une eventuelle MAJ des MPB. 
J'ai passé la semaine à appeler les Apple store pour des infos. 

Le vendeur de la derniere boutique m'a dit qu'au mois de Mars-Avril on les verrait arriver, qu'il fallait attendre la Keynote pour confirmer cela, mais hier soir, super décu :s que dalle, comme la plupart des gens qui attendait ca je pense. 
Donc voilà, dois je attendre 2025???? ou alors me replier sur le 2,8ghz. Mais c'est dommage de s'en prendre un la tout de suite, alors que d'ici 2-3 mois les nouveaux vont surement faire leur apparition, ou vont être annoncés. 


J'ai par ailleurs ( voila ptete le moment interessant de mon post lol) besoin d'une ou deux petites réponses. Les raccourci tels que F5 ou F11 ou le double clic, sont ils possible sur Mac ? Et quelles ont été les choses qui vous ont changé par rapport à un PC. Je parle d'une habitude que vous aviez sur PC et qui vous a gênée car plus possible sur Mac. 

Merci d'avoir lu mon post jusqu'au bout lol, Et puis merci d'avance à ceux qui me répondront.


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Mais sinon, otez moi d'un doute ... quand on dit "adieu" c'est qu'on est censé disparaitre nan ? Parce qu'à lire les pages précédentes, j'ai eu un doute sur la définition de "Adieu"... Ah autant pour moi ... Je vais revoir mon français !!




Si on en suit la logique du topic depuis quelques jours... "A_dieu_" voulait dire il y a encore quelques jours (heures) : "A_steve_"
(ce qui, déjà ne voulait rien dire)... mais depuis que le vilain Steve il a parlé uniquement de sa tablette toute pourrie (et pas d'une MÀJ des MBP), la donne a changé... et Steve est devenu le suppo de satan... 

J't'avouerai que je suis moi même un peu perdu là... mais j'te retranscris le résumé tel qu'il m'apparait.. 

Tout ça pour dire que le mot Adieu est un peu confus en ce moment... :sick:


----------



## carbonyle (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour le F5, c'est cmd+r sur firefox mac. Perso ça m'a pas perturbé, j'ai l'habitude de bosser en raccourci. Par contre le plein écran je n'ai pas encore tilté...je suis encore en rodage mac :rose:


----------



## rexet (28 Janvier 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ah autant pour moi ... Je vais revoir mon français !!


A commencer par écrire "Au temps pour moi"  !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> .../...



Pour l'ensemble de tes questions, tu trouveras sans doute des réponses dans le sous-forum switch et conseils d'achats


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pour l'ensemble de tes questions, tu trouveras sans doute des réponses dans le sous-forum switch et conseils d'achats



Raaaaaaaaah l'autre lèche bottes. Tu a postulé pour être modo ou quoi ?


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

rexet a dit:


> A commencer par écrire "Au temps pour moi"  !



Je déteste les personnes qui se permettent de corriger les autres en racontant de grosses bêtises. Il l'a parfaitement écrit notre petit *tazevil666* !

Autant pour moi sous-entend que c'est autant d'erreur qu'on peut lui en foutre sur son dos.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

Non , c'est au temps pour moi d'après l'académie Française  mais l'autre forme est admise bien que totalement fausse.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA!, je ne voudrais surtout pas que tu croies à de l'acharnement envers ta petite personne, mais les puristes retiennent _Au temps pour moi_, même si à l'usage _Autant pour moi_ est toléré 

C'est un débat ancien des forums, et pas que celui de MacG.

Bientôt le point Godwin ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je déteste les personnes qui se permettent de corriger les autres en racontant de grosses bêtises. Il l'a parfaitement écrit notre petit *tazevil666* !
> 
> Autant pour moi sous-entend que c'est autant d'erreur qu'on peut lui en foutre sur son dos.


Bon...à lire...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

En effet, la vraie orthographe est "au temps pour moi", revenir au temps où la faute a été faite, mais comme énormément de gens se trompent le "autant pour moi" est admis dans la vie courante.


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

Autant ? Au temps ?
MAC ? PC ?

Autant et c'est tout.

[ Édition ] Au temps se rattache davantage à la date ou à une époque. Voilà. C'est très clair dans ma tête comme ça.


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bientôt le point Godwin ?



_*Bande de Nazis ! 
*_ 




OLALA! a dit:


> [ Édition ] Au temps se rattache davantage à la date ou à une époque. Voilà. C'est très clair dans ma tête comme ça.



"Au temps" pourrait être hérité du vocable militaire, avais-je lu ici ou là.


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2010)

Bah oui! On dit Au temps pour moi! C'est _comme même_ pas difficile à retenir!


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah oui! On dit Au temps pour moi! C'est _comme même_ pas difficile à retenir!



NON. Je ne ferai pas comme tout le monde. Si tu es PC c'est ton choix. Moi, je suis MAC et AUTANT pour moi.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> _*Bande de Nazis ! *_


*
C'est vrai, ce forum est dirigé par la Gestapo des modos sous la houlette de cet Adolf Hitler au petits pieds de benjamin! *


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> *
> C'est vrai, ce forum est dirigé par la Gestapo des modos*



On m'appelle ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Si tu es PC c'est ton choix. Moi, je suis MAC et AUTANT pour moi.



Y a à peine quelques heures tu avais quitté le monde Apple pour rejoindre celui de Windows et Debian... Dans quel sens sifflera le vent demain ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------

Au temps pour moi, dans quel sens soufflera le vent demain ?


----------



## carbonyle (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> Je déteste les personnes qui se permettent de corriger les autres en racontant de grosses bêtises. Il l'a parfaitement écrit notre petit *tazevil666* !
> 
> Autant pour moi sous-entend que c'est autant d'erreur qu'on peut lui en foutre sur son dos.



Une nouvelle saucisse à mettre sur ton ardoise


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Une nouvelle saucisse à mettre sur ton ardoise


ou ailleurs...


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On m'appelle ?



_*Un Nazi !!!*_


----------



## carbonyle (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou ailleurs...



Des nazis et des pervers???!!! Mais c'est quoi ce boxon? :love:


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Des nazis et des pervers???!!! Mais c'est quoi ce boxon? :love:



Manque que les zombies, et Onc' Patoch' devrait pas tarder...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2010)

carbonyle a dit:


> Des nazis et des pervers???!!! Mais c'est quoi ce boxon? :love:



je confirme, on peut être les deux.


----------



## Kinesam (28 Janvier 2010)

Je vais faire comme si je n'avais pas vu votre HORS SUJET !

Voila mon cas :
J'attend depuis octobre (et la sortie des nouveaux MacBook^^) l'annonce des MacBook Pro 2010... ça fait des semaines maintenant que j'attend, j'attend... et que voila hier, Apple et le monde entier se sont concentrer sur le iPad...alors que le plus important était un MBP !
En gros : je suis trop dégouté...surtout que hier juste avant la conférence...mon pc a mis fin à ses jours :sick:

Mais même si là je squatte un pc, que je vais devoir vivre sans internet pendant quelques semaines, je vais attendre !
Parce qu'Apple a fait ça exprès pour vendre "les restes" des MBP ! La preuve : en lisant pas mal de poste, il y en a entre vous qui comptent s'acheter un MBP ce soir...et bien c'est ce qu'ils veulent, mais moi jvais pas tomber dans le panneau, na!

Oulalala ça fait du bien de parler...^^


----------



## benoit333 (28 Janvier 2010)

Marre d'attendre la mise à jour des macbook pro qui si  sa se trouve arrivera en juin même si il se peut qu'elle est lieu fin février mars


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Tu as raison, tout cela n'est qu'un vaste complot visant à écouler le stock de MBP. C'est dégueulasse ce que vous faites Monsieur Jobs.


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Je vais faire comme si je n'avais pas vu votre HORS SUJET !


Tu vas leur faire peur là, je le sens... :afraid:
Tu pars du bon pied, pour un premier message...


----------



## tazzz (28 Janvier 2010)

Du coup, comme ils mettent du temps à annoncer la mise à jour il se peut que les modifications soient plus importantes que prévu!!

Vous en pensez quoi??


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que tu as raison, d'après ce que j'ai compris ils pourrait y mettre une carte graphique.


----------



## Kinesam (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui je viens de m'inscrire car je suis allé voir différents forums mac pour voir si j'étais le seul dans mon cas...et quand je vois les gens qui vont en acheter maintenant ça me donne envie d'attendre encore plus...et d'enfin pouvoir switcher sur un OSX...marre de Windows et Linux ^^


----------



## jugnin (28 Janvier 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Je vais faire comme si je n'avais pas vu votre HORS SUJET !
> 
> 
> 
> Mais même si là je squatte un pc, que je vais devoir vivre sans internet pendant quelques semaines, je vais attendre !



On lit des choses affreuses, sur ces forums, quand même. Nul besoin d'aller jusqu'en haïti pour être témoin de la misère la plus intolérable...


----------



## divoli (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371653 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, tout cela n'est qu'un vaste complot visant à écouler le stock de MBP. C'est dégueulasse ce que vous faites Monsieur Jobs.



Oui, enfin bon, c'est surtout une façon d'écouler les stocks de vieux composants que les fabricants de hardware ne savent plus que faire, et qu'Apple revend une fortune en collant une pomme dessus. 

Bon, excusez-moi, je vais me (re)tirer sur la nouille en lisant les résultats financiers d'Apple. Il y a encore quelqu'un qui aurait des kleenex© ?


----------



## daphone (28 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> On lit des choses affreuses, sur ces forums, quand même. Nul besoin d'aller jusqu'en haïti pour être témoin de la misère la plus intolérable...



Tant qu'à faire du Hors Sujet Total sur Autant et Au temps, on dit plutôt  "jusqu'*à* Haïti"

Ce forum ne ressemble plus à rien


----------



## thebignicos (28 Janvier 2010)

Et voilà un mbp de commandé !


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tant qu'à faire du Hors Sujet Total sur Autant et Au temps, on dit plutôt  "jusqu'*à* Haïti"
> 
> Ce forum ne ressemble plus à rien


Nan, car le H de Haïti fait que si on dit "jusqu'à Haïti", on se retrouve avec le son de deux voyelles l'une derrière l'autre...
Donc...
"En Haïti"....


----------



## tazevil666 (28 Janvier 2010)

thebignicos a dit:


> Et voilà un mbp de commandé !



Ah enfin voila un message interessant qui remonte un peu le niveau 

Il avait besoin d'un mbp, il avait envie de se faire plaisir ! Et il l'a fait 
Félicitations on t'applaudi bien fort, c'est la classe, bon maintenant tu va te faire insulter par toutes les Mme Soleil du topic... c'est le soucis ! :mouais:

En tout cas t'a bien fait plutot que de briser les burnes à tout le monde, en menaçant de te suicider ... OLALA! si tu m'entends... tu vois c'est pas compliqué 
Y'a juste à cliquer sur "Acheter" :love:


----------



## daphone (28 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, car le H de Haïti fait que si on dit "jusqu'à Haïti", on se retrouve avec le son de deux voyelles l'une derrière l'autre...
> Donc...
> "En Haïti"....



Et non ! Aussi bizarre que celà puisse paraitre, c'est bien le cas: "à Haïti" quand même ! Bon d'accord, c'est un peu piège, et depuis que tout le monde fait l'erreur (en même temps les exceptions,on ne les connait pas toutes..), ben le "en Haïti" est utilisé aussi (d'où le rapprochement avec "autant" et "au temps"). Tiens, même le petit journal de Yann de hier soir en a parlé car tous les journalistes TV et même Sarkosy font la bourde aussi  et disent "en Haïti":rateau:

---------- Post added at 19h27 ---------- Previous post was at 19h22 ----------




tazevil666 a dit:


> Ah enfin voila un message interessant qui remonte un peu le niveau
> 
> Il avait besoin d'un mbp, il avait envie de se faire plaisir ! Et il l'a fait
> Félicitations on t'applaudi bien fort, c'est la classe, bon maintenant tu va te faire insulter par toutes les Mme Soleil du topic... c'est le soucis ! :mouais:
> ...



Non, ça me semble bien clair. Tu as besoin de t'acheter un nouveau portable et ceux d'Apple t'attirent, achètes en un tout de suite. 
Tu as besoin de réfléchir, tu as déjà une autre bécane qui tourne bien, je te dirais attends la mise à jour.
Quand t'es étudiant et que tu comptes tes sous et tes petits boulots, tu ne peux pas conseiller a quelqu'un de se jeter sur une bécane Apple a 1600 (15'') sur un coup de tête. C'est du bon sens.


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

Mais finalement, on sait toujours pas si ça pratique la faciale ici&#8230;


----------



## OLALA_! (28 Janvier 2010)

En rentrant du travail je me suis dis que je vais aller passer mes nerfs sur un Genius à l'Odysseum. J'ai bien fais. Je me suis fais plaisir, je l'ai soulé, j'ai déballé tout plein de conneries pires que sur ce forum, le mec en avait trop marre mais n'osait pas me remballer, du coup j'en rajoutais ! Purée, ça fait du bien !!!

Il m'a quand même filé un sac à dos et T-shirt imprimé avec le logo Apple.

[YOUTUBE]Y89wBYVHkY4[/YOUTUBE]

J'ai encore jusqu'au 4 février pour en acheter un. Si pas de nouvelles, je prendrais le MBP 15" qui m'obsède totalement.

:love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , c'est au temps pour moi d'après l'académie Française  mais l'autre forme est admise bien que totalement fausse.



Oui mais bon, les vieux croûtons de l'académie aussi... 
Ils ont bien accepté le pléonasme '_aujourd'hui'_ dans la langue française donc bon, tout est relatif...


----------



## Gronounours (28 Janvier 2010)

OLALA! a dit:


> En rentrant du travail je me suis dis que je vais aller passer mes nerfs sur un Genius à l'Odysseum. J'ai bien fais. Je me suis fais plaisir, je l'ai soulé, j'ai déballé tout plein de conneries pires que sur ce forum, le mec en avait trop marre mais n'osait pas me remballer, du coup j'en rajoutais ! Purée, ça fait du bien !!!
> 
> Il m'a quand même filé un sac à dos et T-shirt imprimé avec le logo Apple.
> 
> ...



Finalement, tu nous casses les burnes pour rien en fait.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou ailleurs...



Lequel d'ailleurs ?


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2010)

Attention a la fermeture des portes 

[YOUTUBE]LJAL0d8EHoc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Et non ! Aussi bizarre que celà puisse paraitre, c'est bien le cas: "à Haïti" quand même ! Bon d'accord, c'est un peu piège, et depuis que tout le monde fait l'erreur (en même temps les exceptions,on ne les connait pas toutes..), ben le "en Haïti" est utilisé aussi (d'où le rapprochement avec "autant" et "au temps"). Tiens, même le petit journal de Yann de hier soir en a parlé car tous les journalistes TV et même Sarkosy font la bourde aussi  et disent "en Haïti":rateau:


Bon... ce n'est pas une bourde... 
Les deux sont usités, effectivement, mais ce n'est pas pour la même chose... 
Quand tu dis "je vais à Haïti", c'est que tu vas sur l'île : position géographique (anciennement Hispaniola, puis St Domingue et de nouveau Haïti (Ayiti, en fait))...
Sur ce qui nous intéresse; il y a deux états modernes la République Dominicaine (pas confondre avec la Dominique) et Haïti...
Donc pour donner ta destination (cf tremblement de terre), tu vas *en* Haïti...
Ce n'est donc pas une exception et j'étais de mauvaise foi tout à l'heure (sciemment), pour mon histoire de voyelle... 

Par exemple, il y a une différence entre aller *au* Québec et *à* Québec !...


----------

